# Canyon Torque 2018, 2019



## Rick7 (1. Januar 2018)

Thread für alle Infos, news und Diskussionen ums neue torque 

Also mir hats ja das AL 7.0 in Türkis angetan. Preis/Leistung finde ich da schon ziemlich gut. Insbesondere das Fahrwerk und die Farbe lösen schon haben will Reflexe aus.  

Edit: ach ja bitte keine Kettenstreben Diskussion, dafür gibts den thread nebenan


----------



## AshHaushaltswar (2. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
das Torque AL 7.0 in Türkis finde ich auch klasse. Was mich aber etwas stört ist, dass es die 170mm Sattelstütze nur bei den CF-Modellen gibt und die Schweißnaht an der Sattelstange so hässlich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar HH (2. Januar 2018)

Ha, das 7.0 ist es bei mir auch und natürlich auch in der Farbe. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich dieses Modell sehr gut verkaufen wird, scheint attraktiv.


----------



## Itekei (2. Januar 2018)

Mich würde wirklich interessieren, wie sich das Teil pedalieren lässt. Ob man das wirklich ohne zu sterben den Berg hochbekommt.


----------



## AshHaushaltswar (3. Januar 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Mich würde wirklich interessieren, wie sich das Teil pedalieren lässt. Ob man das wirklich ohne zu sterben den Berg hochbekommt.



Ich denke, dass die 9.0er Version mit 50er-Blatt hinten schon ganz gut den Berg hoch geht. Wie sich die güstigeren Versionen mit nur 42 Zähnen bewegen lassen, würde mich aber auch durchaus interessieren.


----------



## Rick7 (3. Januar 2018)

Ich werde nächste Woche mal in Koblenz vorbeifahren und mir die Dinger mal live ansehen und mal Probesitzen/fahren. Bergauf muss es sich auf jedem Fall noch einigermaßen treten lassen, das ist die Bedingung.


----------



## 4Stroke (3. Januar 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Mich würde wirklich interessieren, wie sich das Teil pedalieren lässt. Ob man das wirklich ohne zu sterben den Berg hochbekommt.





Rick7 schrieb:


> Ich werde nächste Woche mal in Koblenz vorbeifahren und mir die Dinger mal live ansehen und mal Probesitzen/fahren. Bergauf muss es sich auf jedem Fall noch einigermaßen treten lassen, das ist die Bedingung.



Natürlich lassen sich inzwischen die 180mm Enduros/Freerider bergauf pedalieren, dass inzwischen sogar sehr gut. Solange Sitzrohrwinkel/Übersetzung stimmt geht das locker.


----------



## Rick7 (3. Januar 2018)

Ja is klar, deshalb ist es ja in der engeren Wahl. Aber mal draufsetzten kann nicht schaden


----------



## Itekei (3. Januar 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Ja is klar, deshalb ist es ja in der engeren Wahl. Aber mal draufsetzten kann nicht schaden


Bitte berichte hier sofort  Würde auch gerne in Koblenz vorbeifahren.


----------



## Rick7 (3. Januar 2018)

Jo klar  Im news thread war schon einer da und berichtet dass die torques schon im showroom stehen und hat Fotos gepostet.


----------



## mxschllr (4. Januar 2018)

Hab mir bereits das 9.0 bestellt welches meim aktuelles strive ablösen soll.
Bin auch sehr gespannt wie es sich im uphill schlägt da ich schon des öfteren auch pedalieren möchte (deswegen 1x12) 
Aber das Haupt Augenmerk liegt ganz klar im Downhill/Parkeinsatz !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (4. Januar 2018)

Coole Sache  Bei mir solls das jeffsy ergänzen, das schon im Enduro Revier wildert aber für hartes Geballer oder Park dann doch etwas überfordert bzw zu schade ist. Deswegen auch diese Federwegs Kategorie.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Januar 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Coole Sache  Bei mir solls das jeffsy ergänzen, das schon im Enduro Revier wildert aber für hartes Geballer oder Park dann doch etwas überfordert bzw zu schade ist. Deswegen auch diese Federwegs Kategorie.


Ich bin dabei selbiges zu tun. Bei mir soll das Spectral entlastet werden.


----------



## AshHaushaltswar (4. Januar 2018)

Ich find das Rad wie gesagt super, aber will noch mal abwarten, was YT Mitte Januar präsentieren wird.
Da es bei mir in der Nähe keine Lifte gibt, muss ich alles, was ich runter will, vorher auch hoch kurbeln.... und für Touren um 40-50 Kilometer sollte mein nächstes Rad auch mal genutzt werden.
Ich hoffe auf die ersten Tests und Fahrberichte ;-)


----------



## Rick7 (4. Januar 2018)

AshHaushaltswar schrieb:


> Ich find das Rad wie gesagt super, aber will noch mal abwarten, was YT Mitte Januar präsentieren wird.
> Da es bei mir in der Nähe keine Lifte gibt, muss ich alles, was ich runter will, vorher auch hoch kurbeln.... und für Touren um 40-50 Kilometer sollte mein nächstes Rad auch mal genutzt werden.
> Ich hoffe auf die ersten Tests und Fahrberichte ;-)



Hast du so hartes Geballer oder große Sprünge auf deinen hometrails, oder bist du einfach nur gerne mit mehr Komfort/ Reserven unterwegs?
Deine Beschreibung klingt jetzt für mich mehr nach klassischen trailbike bzw. 160er Enduro. Meinst nicht dass des torque da 'n bissl too Much is? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass 50 km touren jetzt ned die Paradedisziplin des torque sind. Also ich bin für den genannten Einsatzweck mim jeffsy 29er sehr glücklich


----------



## AshHaushaltswar (4. Januar 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Hast du so hartes Geballer oder große Sprünge auf deinen hometrails, oder bist du einfach nur gerne mit mehr Komfort/ Reserven unterwegs?
> Deine Beschreibung klingt jetzt für mich mehr nach klassischen trailbike bzw. 160er Enduro. Meinst nicht dass des torque da 'n bissl too Much is? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass 50 km touren jetzt ned die Paradedisziplin des torque sind. Also ich bin für den genannten Einsatzweck mim jeffsy 29er sehr glücklich



Da hast du wohl recht... die 180mm Federweg werde ich wohl eher nicht brauchen, aber vom Strive zum Torque sind das aktuell ja auch nur 10mm Unterschied.
Dazu kommt auch, dass es absolut super aussieht (noch besser, als das neue Spectral).
Ich werd mal auf YTs Ankündigungen in 1-2 Wochen warten.


----------



## Rick7 (4. Januar 2018)

Jo mach das, bin auch schon gespannt was da kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (4. Januar 2018)

AshHaushaltswar schrieb:


> Ich find das Rad wie gesagt super, aber will noch mal abwarten, was YT Mitte Januar präsentieren wird.


Da bin ich auch gespannt.

Bei mir würde das Torque mein 2013er Strive mit 160mm ergänzen oder ersetzten. Allerdings nur auf den Hometrails, für den Park hab ich ein YT Tues. DH-Feeling auf den Hometrails ist was ich suche - ohne einen 17-18 kg Boliden immer hochzuschieben sondern wieder, ggf. Gemächlich hochzupedalieren.


----------



## mxschllr (4. Januar 2018)

Für mich soll es ein Allrounder werden da ich hauptsächlich mit dem Lift oder Shuttel unterwegs bin. 
Für die paar Höhenmeter die ich im Jahr mit eigener kraft bewältige wird es reichen denk ich.
Und mit paar Modifikationen kann man das Gewicht noch etwas drücken (G5 Komponenten sind ziemlich schwer) so wird das Rad schon tretbar.


----------



## Force325 (4. Januar 2018)

Ich bin von 160mm auf 180mm umgestiegen und bereue es keine Sekunde, nicht mal im uphill.

Ein 160mm enduro ist härter, nervöser und es rappelt gefühlt mehr im downhill. 
Durch die 180mm bin ich im Downhill viel entspannter unterwegs. Und für mich hat sich ganz deutlich der fahrspass erhöht.

Interessant war dann wieder meine Probefahrt eines 160mm enduros, Nein danke .

Eure sorgen was den uphill betrifft: ihr werdet überrascht sein wie gut 180mm bergauf gehen bei den neuen enduros. 

Die eierlegende wollmilchsau so ein teil.

Der Trend geht für mich klar zu mehr federweg im endurobereich.


----------



## Itekei (4. Januar 2018)

Force325 schrieb:


> Ich bin von 160mm auf 180mm umgestiegen und bereue es keine Sekunde, nicht mal im uphill.



Von welchem Bike auf welches umgestiegen?


----------



## Force325 (4. Januar 2018)

'


----------



## Zaskar HH (4. Januar 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Coole Sache  Bei mir solls das jeffsy ergänzen, das schon im Enduro Revier wildert aber für hartes Geballer oder Park dann doch etwas überfordert bzw zu schade ist. Deswegen auch diese Federwegs Kategorie.



Genau die gleiche Situation hier.


----------



## stromb6 (5. Januar 2018)

Das neue Torque ist eindeutig für Lift und Shuttelfahrer bestückt. Die 165er Kurbel mit 34er Kettenblatt ist nicht für Leute gedacht die damit 1200Hm zu ihrem Trail pedalieren müssen. Bei einer Größe von 190cm ist eine 165er Kurbel wie wenn du mit einem Kinderfahrrad fährst.


----------



## AshHaushaltswar (5. Januar 2018)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Das neue Torque ist eindeutig für Lift und Shuttelfahrer bestückt. Die 165er Kurbel mit 34er Kettenblatt ist nicht für Leute gedacht die damit 1200Hm zu ihrem Trail pedalieren müssen. Bei einer Größe von 190cm ist eine 165er Kurbel wie wenn du mit einem Kinderfahrrad fährst.



Das Spectral hat in Größe XL eine 175er Kurbel... ist der Zentimeter so entscheidend?


----------



## mxschllr (5. Januar 2018)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Das neue Torque ist eindeutig für Lift und Shuttelfahrer bestückt. Die 165er Kurbel mit 34er Kettenblatt ist nicht für Leute gedacht die damit 1200Hm zu ihrem Trail pedalieren müssen. Bei einer Größe von 190cm ist eine 165er Kurbel wie wenn du mit einem Kinderfahrrad fährst.


Das stimmt aber dann bau ich mir halt eine 170 oder 175 mm kurbel drauf falls mir die verbaute zu kurz ist.
Mit 1x12 und einem 30 o. 32 blatt sollte das teil schon pedalierbar sein.
An der kurbel und dem Kettenblatt solls nicht scheitern! 
Und canyon würde keine Teleskopsattelstütze verbauen wenn es nur für den Downhill gedacht wäre.


----------



## stromb6 (5. Januar 2018)

Ich würde da sofort eine 175er RF Kurbel mit einem 30er Kettenblatt montieren. Leider hab ich schon ein Capra und das Torque wäre in der selben Kategorie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (5. Januar 2018)

Ich hatte mit dem 8.0er geliebäugelt, für 600 HM Hometrails. Sollte ich 400 eur mehr dafür für die 12er beim 9.0er ausgeben?


----------



## mxschllr (5. Januar 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit dem 8.0er geliebäugelt, für 600 HM Hometrails. Sollte ich 400 eur mehr dafür für die 12er beim 9.0er ausgeben?



Wollte auch ursprünglich das 8.0 weil ich eigentlich nicht so der Fox fan bin
habe mich dann aber für das 9.0 wegen der 1x12 und den besseren Laufrädern entschieden. 
Und es sind sogar 500€ mehr die man drauf zahlen muss


----------



## stromb6 (5. Januar 2018)

Aber die 500 für den LRS und die 12er Schaltung incl. FOX X2 sind es wert.


----------



## Itekei (5. Januar 2018)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Aber die 500 für den LRS und die 12er Schaltung incl. FOX X2 sind es wert.


Alright, was soll’s, man lebt nur einmal.


----------



## stromb6 (5. Januar 2018)

Gratuliere. Ist sicher ein geniales Bike.


----------



## Force325 (6. Januar 2018)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Aber die 500 für den LRS und die 12er Schaltung incl. FOX X2 sind es wert.



Unterschätzt die Lyrik und den super deluxe nicht .

Das was rock shox da liefert ist ein absolut geiles Fahrwerk.
Lyrik und super deluxe spielen noch mal in einer ganz anderen Liga als man es vielleicht von pike oder Debon air kennt. Zudem kannst du den super deluxe bergauf per Hebel quasi komplett sperren. Keine Ahnung wie das beim fox ist.

Mit der 11 Fach Übersetzung 32:42 fahre ich alle anstiege. Ich bin dabei sogar selten auf dem 42er Blatt unterwegs. Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden .


----------



## el martn (6. Januar 2018)

Force325 schrieb:


> Unterschätzt die Lyrik und den super deluxe nicht .
> ...
> Lyrik und super deluxe spielen noch mal in einer ganz anderen Liga





Force325 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie das beim fox ist.



Hersteller “A“ ist nochmals ne andere Liga, ohne zu wissen was Hersteller “B“ überhaupt kann?

Finde den Fehler!
Hier werden immer lustig Superlative rausgehauen, ohne wirklich was zu wissen

Willkommen im IBC-Forum....

Ich kann von mir behaupten, dass ich beide Fahrwerke (längere) Zeit fahren konnte. 
Beide sind gut/der Preisklasse entsprechend in Ordnung und bieten viel für's Geld. Der Rest ist reine Geschmackssache. 
Ich habe auch einen Favoriten, aber egal.


----------



## Rick7 (6. Januar 2018)

Bin jetzt auch lange Rock Shox gefahren und würde gerne mal die 36 und den x2 probieren. Für ein Rad in dem Kaliber schon ne feine Sache, denke ich. Für viele ist die 36 derzeit immer noch die mainstream Enduro Referenz. Mich haben bei Fox immer die hohen Preise abgeschreckt. Kann mir aber auch vorstellen dass der sperrbare super deluxe das Rad nochmal etwas "touriger" macht. 



el martn schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einen Favoriten, aber egal.



der da wäre?


----------



## Force325 (6. Januar 2018)

el martn schrieb:


> Hersteller “A“ ist nochmals ne andere Liga, ohne zu wissen was Hersteller “B“ überhaupt kann?
> 
> Finde den Fehler!
> Hier werden immer lustig Superlative rausgehauen, ohne wirklich was zu wissen
> ...



Beruhige dich.
Ich sprach im Vergleich zur pike und Debon air den viele vielleicht kennen. Und wer hier wie auch ich nur mäßig zufrieden war wird von der neuen Lyrik und dem super deluxe überrascht sein.

Den fox Dämpfer bin ich nicht gefahren, nur den float x. Und eine 36er talas. Wie die neusten fox Parts sind kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxschllr (6. Januar 2018)

Bin bis jetzt auch an meinen eigenen Bikes immer Rockshox gefahren da mich auch die hohen kosten (Service,kaum Kulanz) davon abgehalten haben. 
Bin aber schon sehr gespannt was das Fox fahrwerk so drauf hat. 



Rick7 schrieb:


> Kann mir aber auch vorstellen dass der sperrbare super deluxe das Rad nochmal etwas "touriger" macht



Der Fox x2 Dämpfer ist doch meines wissens auch sperrbar oder ?


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. Januar 2018)

Ist hier jemand das Torque schon probegefahren? Hintergrund der Frage:
War mit nem Kumpel am Dienstag bei Canyon und er ist das Torque in xl probegefahren. Da mein Kollege neben bei auch Trial fährt, hat er natürlich bissl gschaut, was so geht
(man darf ja nur bei C. aufm Parkplatz rollern, und nicht z.b. aufn Pumptrack)Also Front Wheelie,Wheelie/Manual, Hinterrad versetzen180,BunnyHop, usw. geht seiner Mng. nach für die Bikekategorie schonmal richtig gut(auch wenn die anschl. Spectralfahrt nochmal ne andere Nummer war in punkto Agilität/Wendigkeit.. logisch irgendwie).
Was aber aufgefallen ist, der Kollege kam zurückgerollt mim Torque un meinte so "irgendwie weich hinten"?
Nach näherer Betrachtung mal am Hr/Hinterbau rumgedrückt, dat Ding hat voll seitlichen Flex gehabt?! Es war nicht der Reifen/Laufrad, man hat deutlich gesehen, wie es  da in der Umlenkung/Lagerung geflext hat.Canyonmitarbeiter angesprochen(alle hilfsbereit und nett), hat das Bike nochmal mit in die Werkstatt genommen, 10Minuten später Bike wieder da,Mechaniker hat wohl hinten nochmal alles geprüft und nachgezogen, leider keine Veränderung im Flex/Fahrverhalten...
Hinterrad lässt sich munter seitlich verwinden, Sitz-und Kettenstreben folgen dem Flex, man sieht, wies in der Umlenkung arbeitet.Runtergerockt durch Probefahrten kanns kaum sein, war ja noch neuwertig und darf nur aufm Parkplatz genutzt werden(unter Aufsicht Mitarbeiter).
Ich denke auch nicht, daß da viele so testen wie mein Kollegeder Mitarbeiter hat auf einmal so große Augen gehabt
Die meisten rollen nur hin und her mit bissl bremsen und Schalten..
Montagsmodell? Das neue Torque is auf jeden Fall ein geiles Bike, aber die Aktion hat irgendwie n faden Beigeschmack hinterlassen....
Vielleicht kann hier jemand das Fahrverhalten bestätigen,  oder noch besser:dementieren?


----------



## Itekei (6. Januar 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann hier jemand das Fahrverhalten bestätigen,  oder noch besser:dementieren?



Das Dirt Magazin weiß darüber zu sagen:

„Canyon have totally nailed the stiffness/flex balance here. There is enough give that you don’t get pinged about when smashing through a rooty line, while keeping the stiffness there when charging on the pedals for a precise drive.“

(siehe hier).


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. Januar 2018)

Finde nur das Strive und das Spektral.
Mein Englisch ist nicht das beste
Gehts genauer?


----------



## Velo-X (6. Januar 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Finde nur das Strive und das Spektral.
> Mein Englisch ist nicht das beste
> Gehts genauer?



Der Link im Beitrag über dir führt doch direkt zum Artikel über das Torque.
Ich finde da nichts zum Spectral oder gar Strive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. Januar 2018)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Der Link im Beitrag über dir führt doch direkt zum Artikel über das Torque.
> Ich finde da nichts zum Spectral oder gar Strive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wenn man nicht auf "Deutsch" klickt dann schon, danke!  Hilft mir aber nur bedingt weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Force325 (6. Januar 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Finde nur das Strive und das Spektral.
> Mein Englisch ist nicht das beste
> Gehts genauer?



Naja das halt das Gleichgewicht zwischen Flex und steifigkeit gegeben sein soll.
Man ist von Trend der komplett steifen bikes ja schon wieder weg. Ein gewisser Flex ist gewünscht.


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. Januar 2018)

Okay  dann hab ich das doch halbwegs richtig verstanden. Sah bei der Probefahrt aber eher nicht so gewünscht aus, das ging mehr ins breiige...
Wenn mein Hinterbau so flexen würde....
Na, mal sehen, wie es sich entwickelt...


----------



## Force325 (7. Januar 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Okay  dann hab ich das doch halbwegs richtig verstanden. Sah bei der Probefahrt aber eher nicht so gewünscht aus, das ging mehr ins breiige...
> Wenn mein Hinterbau so flexen würde....
> Na, mal sehen, wie es sich entwickelt...



Bin auch mal gespannt, lese hier ab und an noch mit, nach 5 Canyons und davon 3 torques, aber inzwischen fahre ich keins mehr .


----------



## PORTEX77 (7. Januar 2018)

Force325 schrieb:


> Bin auch mal gespannt, lese hier ab und an noch mit, nach 5 Canyons und davon 3 torques, aber inzwischen fahre ich keins mehr .


Habe auch kein Canyon, hat sich bis jetzt nie so ergeben, obwohl ich 30km bis Koblenz habe..
Anderer Kollege von mir hat das alte Torque, das is ja unkaputtbar quasi,sein Sohn hat das dhx, hält auch alles aus.(beide seit Jahren im Bikepark unterwegs)
Ich abonniere hier mal aus allgemeinem Interesse ￼


----------



## Rick7 (7. Januar 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ist hier jemand das Torque schon probegefahren? Hintergrund der Frage:
> War mit nem Kumpel am Dienstag bei Canyon und er ist das Torque in xl probegefahren. Da mein Kollege neben bei auch Trial fährt, hat er natürlich bissl gschaut, was so geht
> (man darf ja nur bei C. aufm Parkplatz rollern, und nicht z.b. aufn Pumptrack)Also Front Wheelie,Wheelie/Manual, Hinterrad versetzen180,BunnyHop, usw. geht seiner Mng. nach für die Bikekategorie schonmal richtig gut(auch wenn die anschl. Spectralfahrt nochmal ne andere Nummer war in punkto Agilität/Wendigkeit.. logisch irgendwie).
> Was aber aufgefallen ist, der Kollege kam zurückgerollt mim Torque un meinte so "irgendwie weich hinten"?
> ...



Hab mir gerade das Vorstellungsvideo zum torque von der freeride angesehen. Da ist mir dein post eingefallen... im Video redet der Canyon Kontrukteur von bewusst gewähltem Flex am Hinterbau zwecks Alu Streben. K.a. ob das jetzt Marketing oder die Wahrheit ist 






zum trialen ist das Teil jetzt auch nicht gemacht


----------



## Itekei (7. Januar 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Habe auch kein Canyon, hat sich bis jetzt nie so ergeben, obwohl ich 30km bis Koblenz habe.


Skandal. Ich fahre mein fünftes Canyon und bin - obgleich ich parallel YT fahre und ein DMR vor sich hinstaubt - immer noch Fan von Canyon.


----------



## zichl (7. Januar 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade das Vorstellungsvideo zum torque von der freeride angesehen. Da ist mir dein post eingefallen... im Video redet der Canyon Kontrukteur von bewusst gewähltem Flex am Hinterbau zwecks Alu Streben. K.a. ob das jetzt Marketing oder die Wahrheit ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Könnte wirklich an der Konstruktion an sich liegen. Mein wicked, wie auch die Capras, flexen wenn man am Hinterbau rum drückt. Funktioniert aber trotzdem super. Ganz ohne flex wird das bike sehr zickig. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rick7 (7. Januar 2018)

mxschllr schrieb:


> Der Fox x2 Dämpfer ist doch meines wissens auch sperrbar oder ?



Jo hast recht, diesen x2 switch hatte ich bisher garnicht auf dem Schirm. Den hat auch die Performance Version vom x2.
Es fehlen hsc und hsr.


----------



## bikebunker (7. Januar 2018)

Hi leute jetzt klink ich mich auch mal ein, bin auch echt am überlegen ein torque evtl das cf. 8 zu kaufen. Glaubt ihr echt das ist die eierlegende wollmilchsau? 
Komme eigentlich aus dem touren bereich, habe mich aber beim letzten trip in saalbach ein propain spindrift ausgeliehen und war begeister von den reserven. Bin dort aber ja immer im lift hoch geschippert glaubt ihr das lässt sich noch gut tretten? 

Was sind so eure erwartungen und einsatz gebiete für das bikeich?


----------



## Rick7 (8. Januar 2018)

Also ich denke nicht, dass es die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist, aber schon dass es sich bergauf noch einigermaßen treten lässt.

Einsatzzweck: kleinere touren (bis max. 50km) - bikepark, Shuttel, Lift unterstütze touren, hartes Gelände.

Aber bin morgen in Koblenz und weiß dann etwas mehr (natürlich auch nur bedingt)
Sollte es sich so rein garnicht nach tretbar anfühlen dann wär es bei mir raus.
Aber auch das Scott Voltage FR auf dem ich letztens gessesen bin, hat sich in der Ebene einigermaßen tretbar angefühlt...dann wird das torque hoffentlich nicht schlechter sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (8. Januar 2018)

@Rick7: Wie groß bist du? Welche Rahmengrösse schaust Du Dir an?


----------



## Rick7 (8. Januar 2018)

Moin, 

ich bin 167 klein und fahre mittlerweile immer* M*, da ich für meine Größe schon ne ganz ordentliche Schrittlänge von 78 cm habe.
(Ausser bei so ner Geo wie dem Radon Swoop 170 - da würde ich S wählen)


----------



## Itekei (8. Januar 2018)

Ok, Danke. Mich interessiert mit ca. 1,80m eher Rahnengrösse „L“. Klar, der Trend geht zu längeren Reaches, das Torque hat aber in „L“ 2 cm mehr als mein Strive und Tues. Ich grüble, ob nicht auch „M“ in Frage kommt.


----------



## mxschllr (8. Januar 2018)

Wenn du 180 bist würd ich definitiv einen L rahmen nehmen! 
Canyon empfiehlt den L rahmen für Größen zwischen 178 und 186. 
ich bin ziemlich genau 180 und beim Strive einen M rahmen gefahren weil es canyon empfohlen hat jetzt im nachhinein hätte ich lieber einen L rahmen genommen.
Der Reach vom Torque liegt zwischen M und L rahmen vom Strive sollte also perfekt sein für eine Größe von 180.


----------



## phlek (8. Januar 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Also ich denke nicht, dass es die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist, aber schon dass es sich bergauf noch einigermaßen treten lässt.....



Wo siehst du dann das Strive bzw. Spectral? Wärst du so lieb und würdest die 3 mal in Einklang bringen?


----------



## Rick7 (8. Januar 2018)

Hä?
Ja Spectral halt der AM Allrounder...2018 noch mehr bergaborientiert.
Strive klassisches Enduro, auch für alles außer cc race zu haben. Bergab noch mehr Reserven als das Spectral. 
Torque halt freerider oder neudeutsch superenduro - definitiv Fokus bergab. Bergauf nur als Kompromiss. 

 oder was meinst du?

PS: das neue Spectral bringt das schon ein wenig durcheinander ja, aber mal abwarten wie das neue Strive wird, ich denke das wird sich bei V/H 170/160 mm Federweg einpendeln.
Oder sie bringen ne Spectral LT Variante und das Strive fällt weg  
Ich denke auch nicht dass das torque jemand in der EWS Fahren wird. Eher fährt es da der Troy Brosnan in Leogang ^^


----------



## phlek (8. Januar 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Hä?
> Ja Spectral halt der AM Allrounder...2018 noch mehr bergaborientiert.
> Strive klassisches Enduro, auch für alles außer cc race zu haben.
> Torque halt freerider oder neudeutsch superenduro - definitiv Fokus bergab. Bergauf nur als Kompromiss
> ...



Ja genau so - perfekt! Ich muss zugeben, komplette neu in dem Thema MTB zu stecken und es nun so viele verschiedene Typen gibt... und dann noch das Thema 650b oder 29 
Das Strive ist optisch der Hammer, aber mir etwas zu schwer. Das Torque dank deiner Aussage und anderen Informationen raus. Das Spectral gefällt irgendwie nicht... naja, mal schauen, was YT noch so bringt und danke DIR !


----------



## Rick7 (8. Januar 2018)

Gerne   Wenn du n touren/ trailbike suchst das auch Enduro kann ----> Jeffsy 29


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Januar 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Gerne   Wenn du n touren/ trailbike suchst das auch Enduro kann ----> Jeffsy 29


Oder das alte Spectral.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phlek (8. Januar 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Gerne   Wenn du n touren/ trailbike suchst das auch Enduro kann ----> Jeffsy 29



Also das Jeffsy wird es zu 90%, wenn der Preis vom CF Pro auch wieder um die 4500 liegen wird und die Optik einschlägt 
Mit 29ern habe ich leider keinerlei Erfahrung, muss mir die Dinger mal Live anschauen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Januar 2018)

phlek schrieb:


> Also das Jeffsy wird es zu 90%, wenn der Preis vom CF Pro auch wieder um die 4500 liegen wird und die Optik einschlägt
> Mit 29ern habe ich leider keinerlei Erfahrung, muss mir die Dinger mal Live anschauen.


Ist 29 nicht so abfahrtsorientiert oder warum wird das immer empfohlen für Trails und Touren?


----------



## Itekei (8. Januar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ist 29 nicht so abfahrtsorientiert oder warum wird das immer empfohlen für Trails und Touren?


Ziemlich ausgenudeltes Thema. 29“er haben besseren Vortrieb wenn in Schwung gebracht und rollen besser über Hindernisse. Nachteil: die Wagenräder sehen gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, kommen zumeist noch mit vergleichsweise weniger Federweg einher und sind nicht so wendig, dafür schwer und weniger steif. Ergo: 29er im XC, AM und Trail-Bereich, 26“ (sterbend) oder 27,5“ im Trail/Enduro/FR/DH-Bereich (wobei hier vereinzelt auch 29“ Einzug hält). Etwas vereinfacht dargestellt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Januar 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Etwas vereinfacht dargestellt.


Reicht mir. Danke.


----------



## bikebunker (8. Januar 2018)

@Rick7 bin mal auf dein Feedback gespannt.  

Hab letztens erst mit Canyon Telefoniert. Haben leider noch kein Torque in L da meine größe wäre nach deren empfählung auch L bei 180cm. Mal schauen ob noch eins rein kommt, und ob ich noch Koblenz fahre, ist leider a bissle weit weg (gut 4H fahrt).

Wollte das Torque als Allzweckbike einsetzen - hmmm - kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, doch lieber ein Strive??? Fahre größtenteils Hometrails und Tagestouren und ein paar mal in ein Bikegebiet alla Saalbach .


----------



## Itekei (8. Januar 2018)

bikebunker schrieb:


> kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, doch lieber ein Strive??? Fahre größtenteils Hometrails und Tagestouren und ein paar mal in ein Bikegebiet alla Saalbach .


Desicions, desicions ☺️ Würde sagen kommt drauf an wie knackig die Hometrails und wieviel HM die Tagestouren sind - und ob Du die mit tempomachenden Carbon-Hardtail-Bikern bestreitest. Das Strive ist sicher ne Allzweckwaffe, die aber im Bikepark bei anspruchsvollen Abfahrten (DH) nur noch bis zu einem gewissen Level richtig Spaß macht. Aber hey, ich habe auch schon Leute auf Jeffsys in Bikeparks rumspringen sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebunker (8. Januar 2018)

Ja voll immer diese entscheidungen . 
Hometrails sind nicht so knackig außer einiger Secretspots... Tagstouren gingen schonmal bis zu 1500 hm hab aber bis dato mein allmountain auch da mal geschoben - bin nicht so das Konditionstier. Fahre mit Freunden die Enduros haben zu allen möglichen spots, wir machen aber alles gechillt den der spass steht im vordergrund. 
Mal schauen was YT noch rausbringt...
finde das Torque aber schon sehr geilo  vllt. rappel ich mich auf nach Koblenz zu fahren und mich mal drauf zuhocken. Kann ja dan al direkt mit dem Strive vergleichen.


----------



## Rick7 (8. Januar 2018)

bikebunker schrieb:


> @Rick7 bin mal auf dein Feedback gespannt.
> 
> Hab letztens erst mit Canyon Telefoniert. Haben leider noch kein Torque in L da meine größe wäre nach deren empfählung auch L bei 180cm. Mal schauen ob noch eins rein kommt, und ob ich noch Koblenz fahre, ist leider a bissle weit weg (gut 4H fahrt).
> 
> Wollte das Torque als Allzweckbike einsetzen - hmmm - kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, doch lieber ein Strive??? Fahre größtenteils Hometrails und Tagestouren und ein paar mal in ein Bikegebiet alla Saalbach .



Meine Empfehlung wenn ich das so lese wäre da definitiv das Strive. Aber klar kommt natürlich schon drauf an wo du wohnst und was du mit dem Ding dann so anstellst  Hometrail und Tagestour in Utah bspw. können evtl. dicke Sprünge und Todesdrops aufweisen 
Ansonsten hat Itekei ja auch schon alles gesagt.


----------



## PORTEX77 (8. Januar 2018)

bikebunker schrieb:


> Ja voll immer diese entscheidungen .
> Hometrails sind nicht so knackig außer einiger Secretspots... Tagstouren gingen schonmal bis zu 1500 hm hab aber bis dato mein allmountain auch da mal geschoben - bin nicht so das Konditionstier. Fahre mit Freunden die Enduros haben zu allen möglichen spots, wir machen aber alles gechillt den der spass steht im vordergrund.
> Mal schauen was YT noch rausbringt...
> finde das Torque aber schon sehr geilo  vllt. rappel ich mich auf nach Koblenz zu fahren und mich mal drauf zuhocken. Kann ja dan al direkt mit dem Strive vergleichen.





Rick7 schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung wenn ich das so lese wäre da definitiv das Strive.


----------



## phlek (9. Januar 2018)

bikebunker schrieb:


> Ja voll immer diese entscheidungen .
> Hometrails sind nicht so knackig außer einiger Secretspots... Tagstouren gingen schonmal bis zu 1500 hm hab aber bis dato mein allmountain auch da mal geschoben - bin nicht so das Konditionstier. Fahre mit Freunden die Enduros haben zu allen möglichen spots, wir machen aber alles gechillt den der spass steht im vordergrund.
> Mal schauen was YT noch rausbringt...
> finde das Torque aber schon sehr geilo  vllt. rappel ich mich auf nach Koblenz zu fahren und mich mal drauf zuhocken. Kann ja dan al direkt mit dem Strive vergleichen.



Woher kommst du? Von mir aus sind es auch gut 4h und will auch zeitnah mal hin


----------



## Itekei (9. Januar 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch nicht dass das torque jemand in der EWS Fahren wird.


Dass das Torque nicht die Plattform für das Enduroteam wird, hat irgendwer, ich meine Ines Thoma oder Fabien Barel schon irgendwo mal gesagt.

Wir erwarten gespannt Deinen Bericht. Und Fotos ☺️


----------



## Rick7 (9. Januar 2018)

So nabend die Damen und Herren,

hat alles ganz gut geklappt heute. Ein Testrad zum Rumrollern in Größe M hat die nette Mitarbeiterin von hinten geholt. Ausführung war CF 9.0 Pro mit Fox factory Fahrwerk, Mavic Crossmax LRS, sram eagle...laut Aussage der Mitarbeiterin wohl eins der Testräder aus dem Madeira Pressecamp. Federelemente wurden kurz, ungefähr auf mein Gewicht angepasst - zum rumrollen reichts.

Was soll ich sagen, fährt sich erstaunlich spritzig und somit hat es meine Erwartungen (oder Hoffen) eigentlich gut erfüllt.
Geht gut aufs Hinterrad, HR versetzten oder bunnyhops gehen passabel.
Angenehm langer reach, noch nicht zu extrem, aber angenehm lang für Platz im Rad.
Die Fox 36 und vor allem der X2 lassen sich auch schön hart stellen so dass da eigentlich nicht mehr viel wippt, auch nicht im Wiegetritt.
Klar, das Alu wird noch ein wenig behäbiger sein, da es sich schon deutlich schwerer angefühlt hat (schätze ca. 1 kg Unterschied) müsste man jetzt nochmal auf der hp checken.
Lenker mit 780 war mir n ticken zu breit, aber das persönliches gusto.
Zur wirklichen berauf performance kann ich jetzt nach dem Parkplatztest natürlich nicht liefern, aber eine Prognose lässt es zu.
Alles in allem fällt der üppige Federweg garnicht mal so stark auf, Tendenz muss ich sagen --> erstaunlich gut pedalierbar.
Ich denke gemächliche 40/50 km touren (und je nach Form auch mehr) sind damit kein Problem.

zur Optik: live das Carbon schon fein aber auch die Alu Version ist deutlich besser gelungen als beim Spectral. Die Schweißnaht am Sitzdom ist m.E. in Ordnung - sieht ok aus 
Das Türkise gabs noch nicht zu sehn. Hier noch n paar Bilder (sry nur handyknipse):
        

Edit:
das Preisschild beim Alu am Oberrohr war falsch ausgezeichnet, da steht 6.0 für 2.599 €, war aber das 7.0er mit Fox performance. Für die Kohle hätte man das Ding eigentlich gleich mitnehmen müssen


----------



## Itekei (9. Januar 2018)

Danke, Rick7!


----------



## Force325 (9. Januar 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> So nabend die Damen und Herren,
> 
> hat alles ganz gut geklappt heute. Ein Testrad zum Rumrollern in Größe M hat die nette Mitarbeiterin von hinten geholt. Ausführung war Carbon, Fox factory Fahrwerk, Mavic Crossmax LRS, sram eagle...laut Aussage der Mitarbeiterin wohl eins der Testräder aus dem Madeira Pressecamp. Federelemente wurden kurz, ungefähr auf mein Gewicht angepasst - zum rumrollen reichts.
> 
> ...



Ach Leute
Natürlich sind 40/50km Touren mit einem 180mm enduro kein problem mehr. 
Die Zeiten unzureichender Gänge und Geometrien sind vorbei. Inzwischen lässt sich so ein Bike easy bergauf pedalieren. 
Natürlich geht ein 12kg all Mountain leichter bergauf, aber scheiss egal. Wer ein Bike in der freeride Kategorie kauft will sicher keine bergaufrennen gewinnen.


----------



## Rick7 (9. Januar 2018)

Nicht zwangsweise. Mit dem voltage fr will ich das nicht machen, mit dem torque schon eher  So klar ist mir das vom Papier her nicht, wenn ich draufsaß schon.


----------



## mxschllr (9. Januar 2018)

Mir ist auf den Bildern aufgefallen, was mir auch schon auf der Homepage aufgefallen ist, beim Torque 9.0 (beide Farben) ist bei den Laufrädern hinten ein 25 mm und vorne ein 30 mm Breites Laufrad/Felge verbaut.
Dachte erst bei dem Bild auf der Homepage ist ein Fehler unterlaufen aber auf dem Ausstellbike ist ebenfalls vorne 30 hinten 25 verbaut.
Bei den anderen Modellen ist vorne und hinten 30mm verbaut.
Denkt ihr das ist ein Fehler oder wird das so kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (9. Januar 2018)

Echt? Sowas fällt dir auf? Respekt 
Denke das ist nicht gewollt.

Edit: Tatsache, jetzt hab ichs auch gesehn. Hinten steht 25, vorne 30 auf der Felge.


----------



## mxschllr (9. Januar 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Echt? Sowas fällt dir auf? Respekt
> Denke das ist nicht gewollt.



Ich hab mir das Teil bestellt da schau ich mir das schon genau an  
Ich hoffe es.


----------



## Ridecanyon (10. Januar 2018)

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/behind-the-scenes-developing-the-new-canyon-torque.html

Könnte euch interessieren, denke ich...


----------



## bikebunker (10. Januar 2018)

@Rick7 Danke für dein Feedback war schonmal sehr interessant. Ebenso an @Ridecanyon der Artikel ist auch echt cool.
Am besten mach ich mir glaub selbst ein bild, malschauen ob ich frei bekommen.  

@phlek ich komme aus Memmingen falls dir das was sagt. Sind von da gute 420km. Was man nicht alles für ein MTB tut


----------



## Itekei (10. Januar 2018)

bikebunker schrieb:


> ich komme aus Memmingen falls dir das was sagt. Sind von da gute 420km.


Mein Torque 9.0 kommt Ende März in Größe L. Wenn Du das testen und von Memmingen nur 170km Richtung Stuttgart fahren möchtest, komm jederzeit auf mich zu. Dann drehen wir eine Runde zusammen.


----------



## Karelia (11. Januar 2018)

Das mit den schmäleren Felgen hinten ist beim Strive auch so. Bin da vor ein paar Wochen eins vor Ort zur Probe gefahren und hab das auch bemerkt. Berater meinte, das sei gewollt, weil man ja hinten auch schmälere Reifen fahren würde...


----------



## bartos0815 (11. Januar 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Echt? Sowas fällt dir auf? Respekt
> Denke das ist nicht gewollt.
> 
> Edit: Tatsache, jetzt hab ichs auch gesehn. Hinten steht 25, vorne 30 auf der Felge.


ist auch beim exceed so. ist gewollt. vorne breitere reifen+ dicke felgen. hinten dünnere reifen+ felgen. so der gedanke dahinter...


----------



## el martn (11. Januar 2018)

Karelia schrieb:


> Das mit den schmäleren Felgen hinten ist beim Strive auch so. Bin da vor ein paar Wochen eins vor Ort zur Probe gefahren und hab das auch bemerkt.


----------



## mxschllr (11. Januar 2018)

Karelia schrieb:


> Das mit den schmäleren Felgen hinten ist beim Strive auch so. Bin da vor ein paar Wochen eins vor Ort zur Probe gefahren und hab das auch bemerkt. Berater meinte, das sei gewollt, weil man ja hinten auch schmälere Reifen fahren würde...


Ich hab ein Strive aus 2015 und hatte vorne/hinten 25mm.Beim 2018 ist der rahmen gleich geblieben und die Gabel wurde auf Boost umgestellt da machen die unterschiedlichen breiten sinn weil hinten eh schon kaum ein 2.5 reifen rein passt.
Auch kann ich verstehen das oft hinten dünnere Felgen verbaut werden um einen leichten Flex ins rad zu bringen um bessere Wendigkeit zu erreichen (glaub Gwinn ist so des öfteren bei rennen gefahren).
Das alles macht meiner Meinung nach aber beim Torque keinen sinn.
Erstens: Das Rad hat im hinterbau genug platz.
Zweitens: Alle anderen Modelle haben v/h 30mm Felgen außer das 9.0.
Drittens: Das Bike hat im Hinterbau schon genug Flex.
Viertens:


bartos0815 schrieb:


> ist auch beim exceed so. ist gewollt. vorne breitere reifen+ dicke felgen. hinten dünnere reifen+ felgen. so der gedanke dahinter...


Warum verbaut Canyon dann bei allen Bikes vorne und hinten die gleichen Reifen Dicken wenn sie das deswegen machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (11. Januar 2018)

Finde ich jetzt auch komisch...Auf der hp sind beim 9.0 er die unterscheidlichen Breiten auf dem Foto zu erkennen, angegeben sind aber 30 mm Felgenbreite - hier wird nicht unterschieden. Das 8.0 und 7.0 haben dann aber wieder vorne und hinten 30 mm Breite  
Irgendwie komisch und nicht konsequent...Ich mag nicht glauben, dass das 9.0er so ausgeliefert wird^^


----------



## mxschllr (11. Januar 2018)

Ich hoff auch das es so nicht ausgeliefert wird !


----------



## bikebunker (11. Januar 2018)

@Itekei Danke für das Angebot ich glaube aber nicht das ich micht solange beherrschen kann  das bike nicht zubestelle.


----------



## phlek (12. Januar 2018)

@bikebunker klar, aber ist genau die andere Richtung  hatte ja passen können


----------



## Itekei (12. Januar 2018)

bikebunker schrieb:


> ich glaube aber nicht das ich micht solange beherrschen kann  das bike nicht zubestelle.



Habe ich allergrößtes Verständnis für ☺️


----------



## _todde_ (12. Januar 2018)

mxschllr schrieb:


> ...
> Warum verbaut Canyon dann bei allen Bikes vorne und hinten die gleichen Reifen Dicken wenn sie das deswegen machen?


Weil der Berater im showroom wie so oft einfach nur eine Antwort raus hauen wollte... ob er versteht was er da von sich gibt, bezweifle ich.

Beim strive 2017 waren vorne/hinten 30mm verbaut. 2018 nur noch vorne 30mm. Warum?! Wer weiß das schon...
Edit: trotz unterschiedlicher reifenbreite 

Die aussage das hinten eher ein schmaler reifen und vorne was dickeres gefahren wird, gilt meiner Meinung nur für das strive. Ich kenne unzählig viele biker mit unterschiedlichen bikes, alle fahren hinten wie vorne die gleiche reifenbreite..

Im übrigen finde ich den sitzdom der alu version brutal hässlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxschllr (12. Januar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Weil der Berater im showroom wie so oft einfach nur eine Antwort raus hauen wollte... ob er versteht was er da von sich gibt, bezweifle ich.
> 
> Beim strive 2017 waren vorne/hinten 30mm verbaut. 2018 nur noch vorne 30mm. Warum?! Wer weiß das schon...
> Edit: trotz unterschiedlicher reifenbreite
> ...



Kann dir da nur zustimmen! Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht das der Berater einfach keine plausible Erklärung hatte.

Ja das stimmt mit den reifenbreiten macht einfach keinen wirklichen sinn.
Das würde ja laut Canyon/Beratern heißen das sich zb ein 2.3 Reifen auf einer 25mm felge besser fährt als auf einer 30mm felge und das würde ich nicht sagen. Klar dünnere Reifen fahren sich auf einer 30mm felge bestimmt schlecht aber wer fährt im AMtn-DH Bereich was kleineres als 2.3 ?! Und der Trend geht auch in Richtung Breiter !
Beim Strive ist es einfach so das sich ein 2.5 kaum im Hinterbau fahren lässt ohne das der reifen den Hinterbau berührt (im stand berührt der reifen natürlich nicht die Streben )
Deswegen fahren einige v/h 2.5/2.4

Edit: Mir ist grad noch aufgefallen das beim 9.0 Pro auch unterschiedliche Breiten verbaut sind und das auch in der Spezifikationen vermerkt ist.


----------



## _todde_ (12. Januar 2018)

mxschllr schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Edit: Mir ist grad noch aufgefallen das beim 9.0 Pro auch unterschiedliche Breiten verbaut sind und das auch in der Spezifikationen vermerkt ist.



Ich schätze dass ist dem Marketing geschuldet. Das Topmodell muss ja das leichteste sein ;-)
Ob das für einen freerider zielführend ist, halte ich für verfehlt..


----------



## w10Tester (14. Januar 2018)

Wenn es 175mm Kurbeln und die Eagle am Torque AL gäbe hätte ich schon bestellt. 
Kann nicht nachvollziehen was das soll. Gerade mit langen Haxen und über 1,90m kommt es es auf jeden cm an.


----------



## Ste2014 (14. Januar 2018)

Beim CF in XL ist eine 170er Reverb verbaut. Beim AL nur eine 150er Kindshock?
Ist das aus Budgetgründen? Weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## mxschllr (14. Januar 2018)

Ste2014 schrieb:


> Beim CF in XL ist eine 170er Reverb verbaut. Beim AL nur eine 150er Kindshock?
> Ist das aus Budgetgründen? Weiß jemand mehr?


Von der KS Lev Si gibt es soweit ich das gesehen hab keine 170 mm version


----------



## _todde_ (14. Januar 2018)

w10Tester schrieb:


> Wenn es 175mm Kurbeln und die Eagle am Torque AL gäbe hätte ich schon bestellt.
> Kann nicht nachvollziehen was das soll. Gerade mit langen Haxen und über 1,90m kommt es es auf jeden cm an.


Alter! Das Teil will bergab, nicht hoch! 
Option 1: zieh in die Nähe eines Lifts
Option 2: nimm ne enduro


----------



## Force325 (14. Januar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Alter! Das Teil will bergab, nicht hoch!
> Option 1: zieh in die Nähe eines Lifts
> Option 2: nimm ne enduro



Naja......
Der Einwand mit den längeren kurbeln ist durchaus berechtigt.
Nicht umsonst verpassen andere Hersteller ihren bikes ab L/XL ihren Bikes 175mm kurbeln. Bei 165mm trittst du dir nen Wolf, und das hier ist kein downhiller sondern ein enduro/freerider.


----------



## mxschllr (14. Januar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Alter! Das Teil will bergab, nicht hoch!
> Option 1: zieh in die Nähe eines Lifts
> Option 2: nimm ne enduro



Finde auch das da 175mm kurbeln drauf sollten. 
Das argument das Teil will bergab stimmt zwar aber für was ist dann eine vario stüze verbaut? Und canyon sagt ja das man mit dem Bike auch Problemlos bergauftreten kann. 
Hab mir zb schon eine 175mm kurbel für das Torque bestellt !


----------



## bikebunker (14. Januar 2018)

Wo steht es auf der homepage, finde dort nur den namen  aber keine kurbellänge?
Hat das cf 8 auch nur eine 165mm kurbel?


----------



## bikebunker (14. Januar 2018)

Passt habs weiter unten bei den größen gefunden danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyBadass (14. Januar 2018)

Bin so gespannt auf die pedalierbarkeit.
Wenn 30- 50km und 1000hm gehen wird es bestellt.


----------



## Rick7 (15. Januar 2018)

FunkyBadass schrieb:


> Bin so gespannt auf die pedalierbarkeit.
> Wenn 30- 50km und 1000hm gehen wird es bestellt.



nach meinem ersten Eindruck geht das meines Erachtens auf jeden Fall. Zwar nicht im Renntempo aber ausreichend.


----------



## _todde_ (15. Januar 2018)

FunkyBadass schrieb:


> Bin so gespannt auf die pedalierbarkeit.
> Wenn 30- 50km und 1000hm gehen wird es bestellt.


Gehn tut das mit Sicherheit, wenn die eigene Fitness stimmt. 

Aber mal hand aufs Herz, bei diesem fahrprofil würde ich mir ernsthaft überlegen eine andere Kategorie in Betracht zu ziehen. Auch wenn canyon sagt, dass man damit problemlos den berg hochpedalieren kann.. klar geht das, ist schließlich kein downhiller! Dieses bike hat seine Disziplin im schweren gelände und in der Luft und dafür ist es gemacht. Wer damit 50km/1000hm touren machen will, ist schlicht falsch beraten.


----------



## Rick7 (15. Januar 2018)

seh ich genauso, aber ich wunder mich auch immer wieder mit wieviel Federweg ganz normale touren teilweise so gefahren werden 
Aber mei, da tickt halt jeder anders, manche sind einfach nur Viecher und die stört das nicht, andere nehmens in Kauf weil sie mehr Komfort bergab wollen, wieder andere brauchen den Federweg weils sies einfach nur stehen lassen und wieder andere wären mit nem hardtail besser beraten^^ 
Eins steht für mich jedoch fest- das torque IST pedalierbar - Punkt. Aber für mich ist es auch kein "touren bike"


----------



## FunkyBadass (15. Januar 2018)

Da gebe ich euch zu 100% recht für mein Profil ist das bike nicht die beste Wahl, allerdings wenn man dem Marketing Geschwafel glauben mag sollte das ja gehen.
Als Viech würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen doch nehme ich für geile Abfahrten auch Blut und Schweiß in kauf. Zumal die Realität eben so aussieht, man fährt zum Trail ballert den tag über was das zeug hält und fährt abends wieder heim.
Mein Spectral war dieser Belastung nicht gewachsen und ist nun klump , daher hatte ich große Hoffnung in das Torque gesetzt.


----------



## FunkyBadass (15. Januar 2018)

Ein weiteres Problem bei anderen Bike Kategorien sehe ich in der Parkfreigabe, möchte man 1-2 mal im Monat einen Bikepark besuchen heben die meisten Hersteller bei den Enduros ihre Hände und sagen "Dafür ist das Bike nicht ausgelegt". Womit sie ja auch recht haben aber das bringt mir in dem Fall eben nix.


----------



## _todde_ (15. Januar 2018)

FunkyBadass schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Problem bei anderen Bike Kategorien sehe ich in der Parkfreigabe, möchte man 1-2 mal im Monat einen Bikepark besuchen heben die meisten Hersteller bei den Enduros ihre Hände und sagen "Dafür ist das Bike nicht ausgelegt". Womit sie ja auch recht haben aber das bringt mir in dem Fall eben nix.


Ich glaube du wärst mit dem strive glücklich. Hat zwar keine "bikepark Freigabe" aber aushalten tut es das allemal ;-)


----------



## Rick7 (15. Januar 2018)

Na funky so wie ich das vorher gelesen hab willst es dir eh live ansehn bzw . probefahren?! Bin gespannt was du sagst.
Das mim Park stimmt natürlich. Aber mim strive geht schon einiges


----------



## Force325 (15. Januar 2018)

FunkyBadass schrieb:


> Bin so gespannt auf die pedalierbarkeit.
> Wenn 30- 50km und 1000hm gehen wird es bestellt.



Also 50km fahr ich nicht weil mir da die Eier einschlafen und mein schwanz einer leblosen Schlange gleicht, aber 30km mit 1000hm ja. Das ganze mit einem 16kg 180mm Enduro. Extra sack Schwere Reifen, scheiss egal ich mach mir da nicht ins Hemd.
Und siehe da: ja es geht.

180mm machen einfach mehr Spass. Als ehemaliger strive Fahrer weiss ich nun wie nervös ein 160mm enduro sein kann wenn der Trail hart ist. Für den bikepark 1 bis 2x im Monat und 30km Touren geht ein freerider wie das torque klar.
Bei 50km keine Ahnung. Da ist bestimmt viel waldautobahn bei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (15. Januar 2018)

Ja, das Strive ist schon wirklich ein absolut gelungenes all for one bike. Mit einem Winkelsteuersatz kann man zur Not auch noch einiges raus holen. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FunkyBadass (15. Januar 2018)

Bin das strive schon paar mal gefahren und es kommt meiner meinung nach dem "all in one" bike schon sehr nahe allerdings bin ich nicht so der freund vom shapeshifter, zuviel kabel am lenker, zuviel anfällige bauteile und noch mehr regelmässig zu wartende teile.
und ihr wisst ja wie das mit federweg ist.....analogie zum auto, haubraum kann nur durch mehr hubraume ersetzt werden 

wir haben echt erste welts probleme


----------



## zichl (15. Januar 2018)

FunkyBadass schrieb:


> Bin das strive schon paar mal gefahren und es kommt meiner meinung nach dem "all in one" bike schon sehr nahe allerdings bin ich nicht so der freund vom shapeshifter, zuviel kabel am lenker, zuviel anfällige bauteile und noch mehr regelmässig zu wartende teile.
> und ihr wisst ja wie das mit federweg ist.....analogie zum auto, haubraum kann nur durch mehr hubraume ersetzt werden [emoji38]
> 
> wir haben echt erste welts probleme


Naja, ist halt beides vollkommen falsch bzw ansichtssache. Zu viel Hubraum macht den Bock nur Sackschwer und zu viel Federweg macht träge. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FunkyBadass (15. Januar 2018)

Der Größenwahn hat wohl bei mir eingesetzt seid ich das Torque gesehen hab.


----------



## _todde_ (15. Januar 2018)

Dann sag ich nur. Gehirn abschalten. 180mm penisverlängerung kaufen. 90% auf den hometrails bei max. S2 (wenn überhaupt) damit rum gurken. Etwas eisdielen posing betreiben und nach einem halben jahr feststellen, scheisse, irgendwie brauche ich 2 stunden für meinen hausberg um am end 10min spass bei der abfahrt zu haben...


----------



## zichl (15. Januar 2018)

Force325 schrieb:


> Also 50km fahr ich nicht weil mir da die Eier einschlafen und mein schwanz einer leblosen Schlange gleicht, aber 30km mit 1000hm ja. Das ganze mit einem 16kg 180mm Enduro. Extra sack Schwere Reifen, scheiss egal ich mach mir da nicht ins Hemd.
> Und siehe da: ja es geht.
> 
> 180mm machen einfach mehr Spass. Als ehemaliger strive Fahrer weiss ich nun wie nervös ein 160mm enduro sein kann wenn der Trail hart ist. Für den bikepark 1 bis 2x im Monat und 30km Touren geht ein freerider wie das torque klar.
> Bei 50km keine Ahnung. Da ist bestimmt viel waldautobahn bei.


Die Frage ist halt ob man das nervöse tatsächlich so empfindet oder es eher als verspielt empfindet und sich das torque dagegen einfach tot anfühlt. Oder aber du hast wirklich krasse trails vor der Haustür, das muss man halt einfach immer individuell bewerten. Ich fahre hauptsächlich so 15 - 35 km Touren mit 500 - 900 hm, hauptsächlich in der fränkischen Schweiz. Circa alle zwei Wochen geht's dann noch einen Tag in den Park, bevorzugt Schöneck. Für beides zusammen reicht mir mein 160mm Enduro bzw stellt es für mich einen super Kompromiss dar. Wäre ich eher Alpin unterwegs könnte das natürlich gänzlich anders aussehen. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyBadass (15. Januar 2018)

wieso Gehirn abschalten, wenn ich trails wie rinne frankenstein, bikepark beerfelden und fuchstrail vor der haustür habe dann überlege ich schon ob Reserven in form von federweg nicht sindvoll sind.


----------



## Itekei (15. Januar 2018)

Für diejenigen, die das Torque als Penisverlängerung sehen, hier mein Grund für die Anschaffung. Ich bin im letzten Sommer mehr mit meinem DH im Wald (und natürlich in Parks) gewesen als mit meinen Enduro. Weil es halt mehr Spaß macht auf dem Trail. Auch wenn die Mobilität schwer eingeschränkt ist und ich beim Pedalieren zu den Trails fast sterbe. Das Torque verspricht das beste beider Welten, von Enduro und DH.


----------



## Itekei (15. Januar 2018)

FunkyBadass schrieb:


> bikepark beerfelden


Da laufen wir uns sicher mal über den Weg ☺️


----------



## Force325 (15. Januar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Dann sag ich nur. Gehirn abschalten. 180mm penisverlängerung kaufen. 90% auf den hometrails bei max. S2 (wenn überhaupt) damit rum gurken. Etwas eisdielen posing betreiben und nach einem halben jahr feststellen, scheisse, irgendwie brauche ich 2 stunden für meinen hausberg um am end 10min spass bei der abfahrt zu haben...



Du laberst eine kacke. Fahrrad penisverlängerung? Wo lebst du. Keine Sau interessiert sich für ein Fahrrad vor der Eisdiele. Da musst du schon grössere Geschütze auffahren als ein Fahrrad!


Wenn ihr allen Ernstes überlegt ob ihr 15 bis 35km und 1000hm wegen 180mm federweg nicht bewältigen könnt, solltet ihr entweder das Rauchen aufhören oder an euren sportlichen Fähigkeiten arbeiten.


Noch ne Lösung wie ich es genacht habe:
Kauft es einfach und testet selbst.
Wenns scheisse ist habt ihr halt reingepackt, dann verkauft ihr es wieder.


----------



## zichl (15. Januar 2018)

Force325 schrieb:


> Du laberst eine kacke. Fahrrad penisverlängerung? Wo lebst du. Keine Sau interessiert sich für ein Fahrrad vor der Eisdiele. Da musst du schon grössere Geschütze auffahren als ein Fahrrad!
> 
> 
> Wenn ihr allen Ernstes überlegt ob ihr 15 bis 35km und 1000hm wegen 180mm federweg nicht bewältigen könnt, solltet ihr entweder das Rauchen aufhören oder an euren sportlichen Fähigkeiten arbeiten.
> ...


Bergauf sehe ich da keinerlei Probleme wenn man keine Rekorde brechen will. Bergab muss es halt zu den Trails passen die man vor der Haustüre hat. Hier bei uns wären die 180mm sicherlich unterfordert und rauben auch einen Teil vom Spaß. Aber auch das ist ganz individuell von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ste2014 (15. Januar 2018)

Force325 schrieb:


> Noch ne Lösung wie ich es genacht habe:
> Kauft es einfach und testet selbst.
> Wenns scheisse ist habt ihr halt reingepackt, dann verkauft ihr es wieder.



Oder kaufen, testen und wenns nicht gefällt, nimmt Canyon das Bike auch wieder zurück. 
Wenns nach der Testfahrt nicht aussieht wie Hulle, gibts auch den vollen Kaufpreis erstattet.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Januar 2018)

Ste2014 schrieb:


> Oder kaufen, testen und wenns nicht gefällt, nimmt Canyon das Bike auch wieder zurück.
> Wenns nach der Testfahrt nicht aussieht wie Hulle, gibts auch den vollen Kaufpreis erstattet.


Dann kannst du es aber nicht gescheit testen.


----------



## Joey12345 (16. Januar 2018)

w10Tester schrieb:


> Wenn es 175mm Kurbeln und die Eagle am Torque AL gäbe hätte ich schon bestellt.
> Kann nicht nachvollziehen was das soll. Gerade mit langen Haxen und über 1,90m kommt es es auf jeden cm an.



Was willst denn genau mit deiner längeren Kurbel erreichen?
Schon mal ein -15mm BB Drop mit 175mm Federweg und 175er Kurbel gefahren?

Viel Spaß dabei. 
Schau dir mal die Kurbellängen bei den Bikes an die in der Geometrie und Federwegsklasse spielen. (Santa Cruz Nomad, Nicolai G16, etc)
Über 170mm Kurbeln wird dir da keiner verbauen. 

Zum einen weils einfach nur sowas von nervig ist bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung auf nem technischen Trail drauf zu achten ob das jetzt geht oder ob man hängen bleibt und weils im Downhill auch einfach sau gefährlich ist...


----------



## Rick7 (16. Januar 2018)

Danke Joey, so siehts aus 

Es ist halt kein cc bike. Ich sag jetzt zu dem Thema jetzt nix mehr...


----------



## _todde_ (16. Januar 2018)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Was willst denn genau mit deiner längeren Kurbel erreichen?
> Schon mal ein -15mm BB Drop mit 175mm Federweg und 175er Kurbel gefahren?
> 
> Viel Spaß dabei.
> ...


Weil die jungs damit ihre 1000hm touren fahren wollen 

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/01/18/muami-ratschlag/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (16. Januar 2018)

Nein, weil sie die 100 hm Touren fahren MÜSSEN. Wer dazu ein bike mit weniger federweg nimmt ist untrainiert und ein weichei. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phileason (16. Januar 2018)

Also ich persönlich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es mit dem Torque nicht möglich sein soll 50 km mit 1.000+ hm zu strampeln.

Meine Hausrunde hat 40 km und ca 1.300 hm. Hab zwar selbst „nur“ ein Tyee, damit geht das natürlich problemlos. Meine Kumpels sind teilweise aufm YT Capra und Spindrift unterwegs, da klappt das auch ohne Probleme. Und warum sollte das Torque da jetzt schlechter bergauf gehen?! 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die 165cm Kurbel für die extra großen Jungs unangenehm zu treten ist, aber ich mit meinen 1,73 werde den halben cm zu meiner 170er Kurbel wohl garnicht groß bemerken...

Klar, das Torque ist kein Trailbike aber für mich als neues One-For-All-Bike zusammen mit dem Spindrift für dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall in der engeren Auswahl [emoji1303]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## _todde_ (16. Januar 2018)

Phileason schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es mit dem Torque nicht möglich sein soll 50 km mit 1.000+ hm zu strampeln.
> 
> Meine Hausrunde hat 40 km und ca 1.300 hm. Hab zwar selbst „nur“ ein Tyee, damit geht das natürlich problemlos. Meine Kumpels sind teilweise aufm YT Capra und Spindrift unterwegs, da klappt das auch ohne Probleme. Und warum sollte das Torque da jetzt schlechter bergauf gehen?!
> 
> ...


Niemand hat gesagt, dass das NICHT geht!
Du scheinst ja auch einer der biker zu sein die die fitness mitbringen und die entsprechende Erfahrung haben. Mir scheint dass das nicht für alle hier gilt und sie gar nicht wissen worauf sie sich einlassen. So what!


----------



## timbo72 (17. Januar 2018)

Ich hab mir das Torque bestellt, ich finde für mich ist es das  passende 1 4 all. Wer viel auf dem Rad unterwegs ist sollte damit wirklich keine Probleme haben seine Touren mit 50km und  +/- 1000hm zu fahren. Und da ich nicht CC Rennen fahre ist mir das auch wurscht wenn ich im uphill keine krone bekomme. Rauf geh ich das ich runterbolzen kann


----------



## Rick7 (17. Januar 2018)

Welches hast du gewählt wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## timbo72 (17. Januar 2018)

Das 9.0 CF pro. Da ich an meinem Genius schon ne 36er drann hab und ich die gabel liebe. Steht hoch im federweg,  kein losbrechmoment, einfach sahne.  Und auch wegen der 12 fach. Das einzigste was sofort ungefahren runter kommt sind die reifen.  Gscheite maxxis drauf DHR 2 vorne und highroller hinten. Manch einer mag das andersrum machen, ich mag den DHR 2 vorne. Im Herbst dann shorty vorne. Für Park zieh ich MM SG drauf.


----------



## Itekei (21. Januar 2018)

timbo72 schrieb:


> Das 9.0 CF pro.


Vielleicht treffen sich unsere 9.0 CF und 9.0 CF Pro dann mal zwischen Winnenden und Korb.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (21. Januar 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Ich glaube du wärst mit dem strive glücklich. Hat zwar keine "bikepark Freigabe" aber aushalten tut es das allemal ;-)


Ähhh...Sorry. Strive Kategorie 4. *BIKEKLASSIFIKATION:*... Ausschließen sollte man jedoch die regelmäßige und dauerhafte Nutzung der Räder auf North-Shore Strecken und in Bike Parks. Diese Räder sollten aufgrund der stärkeren Belastungen nach jeder Fahrt auf mögliche Beschädigungen kontrolliert werden...Bikeparkfreigabe ist also vorhanden es gibt halt nur eine Empfehlung das Bike nicht *auschliesslich* im Park zu bewegen.


----------



## timbo72 (21. Januar 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Vielleicht treffen sich unsere 9.0 CF und 9.0 CF Pro dann mal zwischen Winnenden und Korb.


 ja bestimmt 
Du bist ja auch von der Ecke hier 

Dann mal gleich Kreuzeiche und SC Korb shredden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Januar 2018)

Da YT nix neues gebracht hat, werde ich mir am Ende der Saison auch ein Torque bestellen. Ich habe die Preise von Canyon dieses Jahr verfolgt und gegen Dezember gab es jedes Bike in meiner Größe mindestens 300€ billiger als im September. Da ich mit meinem Spectral auch gut fahren kann, kann ich auch warten. Muss ja nicht immer gleich das neueste sein.

Carbong brauch ich nicht. Es wird dann wohl das AL 7.0 in blau werden. Das hat die beste Lackierung.


----------



## Rick7 (22. Januar 2018)

Wenns davon im Dezember 2018 noch was gibt, gute Idee  Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Modell am schnellsten weg sein wird.
Aber wenns nicht dringend ist...


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Januar 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Wenns davon im Dezember 2018 noch was gibt, gute Idee  Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Modell am schnellsten weg sein wird.
> Aber wenns nicht dringend ist...


Nö isses nicht. Ich habe nur schnell gemerkt, dass ich mit All Mountain zwar Spaß habe, ich aber schon etwas abfahrtslastigeres haben möchte.

Ich glaube ich würde auch Touren mit dem Rad fahren. Wie lange ich nach oben brauche, ist doch egal; das ist Training. Runter ist dann Spaß. Ich habe gestern 45min. mein Spectral den Hang hochgeschoben um dann 5min. Bergab zu fahren. Scheiß Schinderrei aber es war es wert.


----------



## bikebunker (22. Januar 2018)

Hab jetzt auch zugeschlagen bei mir wird es auch ein Torque *freu* genau geomme ein CF8.0 bin echt gespannt auf das Bike wird mein erstes mtb mit so viel Federweg. Ich denke das wird schon irgendwie den Berg hochkommen und falls es garnicht geht, nehme ich halt ein strive das wird bestimmt auch supi aber jetzt freu ich mich erstmal aufs Torque. Dieses kann man ja noch optimieren. 

Ist das Torque eigentlich Tubeles ready ?

Noch eine Frage die ich garicht bedacht habe bei einem Carbonbike - wie transport ihr euer Torque dann? Ich wollte es mit einem Fahrradträger auf der Anhängerkupplung transportieren, jetzt hab ich gelesen das die Klemmung am Rohr nicht vorteilhaft ist. Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Itekei (22. Januar 2018)

Also ich werde es zum Teil sicher auch mit dem Träger auf der AHK transportieren. Wüsste nicht, was dagegen spricht wenn Du die Fixierung nicht zumachst wie ein Hirsch.


----------



## Sepp90 (23. Januar 2018)

Genau so ist es, wenn du die Verschraubungen mit bedacht zu drehst passiert da so schnell nichts.
Positiv würde sich ggf. eine gummierte Klemme bzw eine polsternde Unterlage bei Plastikklemmen auswirken, damit der Druck auf das Rohr etwas gleichmäßiger verteilt wird.
Mein Exceed transportiere ich auch mit einem solchen Träger für die Anhängerkupplung und das hat deutlich geringere Rohrquerschnitte.
Diverse Freunde aus unserer Gruppe die ebenfalls mit Carbon-Rahmen unterwegs sind handhaben es ebenfalls so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbo72 (23. Januar 2018)

bikebunker schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch zugeschlagen bei mir wird es auch ein Torque *freu* genau geomme ein CF8.0 bin echt gespannt auf das Bike wird mein erstes mtb mit so viel Federweg. Ich denke das wird schon irgendwie den Berg hochkommen und falls es garnicht geht, nehme ich halt ein strive das wird bestimmt auch supi aber jetzt freu ich mich erstmal aufs Torque. Dieses kann man ja noch optimieren.
> 
> Ist das Torque eigentlich Tubeles ready ?
> 
> Noch eine Frage die ich garicht bedacht habe bei einem Carbonbike - wie transport ihr euer Torque dann? Ich wollte es mit einem Fahrradträger auf der Anhängerkup



Beim CF 8.0 sind die E1700 Spline verbaut, diese sind tubeless ready , also ja 

Zum Transport wurde ja schon was gesagt. Ich mach auch immer Schaumstoff unter die Klemmung. Nicht zuknallen wien Hufschmied dann geht das. Es hält ja nicht nur an der Klemmung am Rahmen sondern auch mit den Gurten um die Laufräder, diese zieh ich schon  straff an immer.


----------



## MoPe. (23. Januar 2018)

Gibt auch was im Zubehör, passt aber nicht für alle Räder und ist, wenn keine Spacer unterm Vorbau sind, suboptimal. Diebstahlschutz der Klemme fällt auch weg, nutze es aber, wenn es möglich ist.

https://www.thule.com/de-de/de/bike...accessories/thule-bike-frame-adapter-_-982000
Ansonsten gebe ich den Vorrednern recht, wenn man mit etwas Gefühl und Verstand arbeitet kann man auch am Rahmen klemmen.


----------



## bikebunker (24. Januar 2018)

Danke für die vielen Antworten, ich werd auchmal mit einer Schamstoffeinlage oder sowas probieren.

@MoPe. Interessante sache hab nicht gewusst das es sowas gibt. Hast du das schon ausprobiert? Hällt das?

@timbo72 Danke für die Info komm mit den ganzen neuen Sachen noch nicht nach Tubeless, Boost und was es da noch so gibt 

Der wo sein Torque bekommt muss gleich ein paar cool Fotos machen... das versüsst die restliche Wartezeit


----------



## crossy-pietro (25. Januar 2018)

Nicht bekommen aber dort gewesen:


----------



## Simoncrafar (25. Januar 2018)

Hallo Crossy-Pietro, 
sind das "nur" die zwei einzigsten Torque Modelle?
Oder sind noch mehr ausgestellt? Mein Sohn will eins.
Und wir fahren drei Stunden nach Koblenz.......
weisst du evtl noch die Rahmengrößen?


----------



## bikebunker (25. Januar 2018)

Ich glaub am telefon hat das nette mädel gesagt das nur zwei größe da sind eins in M und eins in XL. Weil ich wollte damals eins in L ausprobieren. Soll aber noch rein kommen ihrer aussage nach. 

Das telefonat ist aber auch schon eine  monat her


----------



## Rick7 (25. Januar 2018)

ausgestellt sind schon seit einiger Zeit nur die beiden Modelle. Probegefahren wird ohnehin mit den Testbikes aus dem Lager.
Das sind CF 9.0 pros...zumindest wars noch vor zwei Wochen so.


----------



## timbo72 (25. Januar 2018)

Fotos poste ich gern sobald ichs hab, leider Liefertermin aber erst mitte Mai .


----------



## Itekei (25. Januar 2018)

bikebunker schrieb:


> Der wo sein Torque bekommt muss gleich ein paar cool Fotos machen


Gerne, leider erst 19. - 23. März.


----------



## Nightx (27. Januar 2018)

Ich habe mir ein 5.er in schwarz bestellt, aber das Burst Orange fixt mich schon an. Ich würde gerne mal davon ein unbearbeitetes Foto sehen bzw. ein bei Tageslicht. Ansonsten muss ich wohl beim schwarz bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trebron317 (28. Januar 2018)

So ich hab gestern Abend das Torque Al 6.0 in dem schicken Türkis in Größe "S" bestellt. Bin 170cm groß, denke das sollte gut passen. Reach und Stack sind ja ähnlich wie bei nem Capra in M, auf welchem ich schon gesessen habe. Länger wollte ich es glaub wirklich nicht haben. Liefertermin laut Website zwischen 12. & 17. März....das Warten beginnt...


----------



## schmigu1982 (30. Januar 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

was haltet ihr von dem Torque AL 5.0.
Als Einsteiger nicht schlecht oder??

mfg


----------



## Rick7 (30. Januar 2018)

auf jeden Fall  Solltest halt selbst bissl was am Rad machen können wenn du beim Versender orderst, is klar oder?


----------



## bikebunker (2. Februar 2018)

Da kommt ja meins richtig früh, vorraussichtlich ab 26.02 ist der Versand. Schauen wir mal wie genau diese angaben sind .

@schmigu1982 Da stimme ich @Rick7 zu wenn man ein Versenderbike holt schadet es nicht die wichtigsten sachen selbst zu machen, sonst ist es ja mehr unterweg als bei dir oder wie ist die Frage gemeint?


----------



## road runner (2. Februar 2018)

Kurze frage: Weiss jemand zufällig die Hinterbaubreite? Also 142mm oder mehr?


----------



## mxschllr (2. Februar 2018)

road runner schrieb:


> Kurze frage: Weiss jemand zufällig die Hinterbaubreite? Also 142mm oder mehr?



Hat 148mm Boost


----------



## road runner (4. Februar 2018)




----------



## Karamaru (4. Februar 2018)

Hallo . Lohnt sich das Upgrade vom 5.0 aufs 6.0 wenn ich das Bike auch zum Touren benutze ?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## timbo72 (4. Februar 2018)

Karamaru schrieb:


> Hallo . Lohnt sich das Upgrade vom 5.0 aufs 6.0 wenn ich das Bike auch zum Touren benutze ?
> 
> Danke im Voraus


In Punkto auf was? 300g unterschied`? Oder wegen dem Lockout am Dämpfer? Denke eher das zweitere. Auch würde ich natürlich die lyrik gegenüber der yari vorziehen. Ist halt immer eine Frage des budgets. Wenn vorhanden dann auf jeden fall mMn.
Das dieses Rad aber kein "tourenrad" ist denke /hoffe ich weist du, die performance liegt auf berg ab und park. Wenn Du aber genug Kondition und puste hast ist es auf sicher auch für mehr oder weniger weite Anfahrten zu lieblingstrails zu gebrauchen. Fitness vorausgesetz und kein bedarf uphill rekorde zu brechen. Da "nur 1x11 musst du halt überlegen wie steile /lange anfahrten zu du deinen spots hast. Wenn dir endgeschwindigkeit wichtig ist 32 oder 34er blatt vorne. Musst viel hoch eher 30 oder gar 28 vorne, je nach fitness.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbo72 (4. Februar 2018)

Ich möchte einfach allgemein mal sagen, das wer normale trails fährt (ohne tschilli trail wer im vinschgau wohnt zb.), ohne gaps, steinfelder, kicker, tables, doubles und nicht alles sendet  was sich einem in den weg stellt, oder deathgrip fährt,  dieses Bike, auch wenns noch so sexy ausieht , in bischen überdemensioniert ist. Ihr tut euch damit keinen gefallen, nacher ist die entäuschung gross. Dann lieber doch ein trail oder enduro bike. Wäre schade ihr seit entäuscht dann da  ihr den einsatzbereich nicht ausreizt.


----------



## Karamaru (4. Februar 2018)

timbo72 schrieb:


> Das dieses Rad aber kein "tourenrad" ist denke /hoffe ich weist du, die performance liegt auf berg ab und park. Wenn Du aber genug Kondition und puste hast ist es auf sicher auch für mehr oder weniger weite Anfahrten zu lieblingstrails zu gebrauchen. Fitness vorausgesetz und kein bedarf uphill rekorde zu brechen. Da "nur 1x11 musst du halt überlegen wie steile /lange anfahrten zu du deinen spots hast. Wenn dir endgeschwindigkeit wichtig ist 32 oder 34er blatt vorne. Musst viel hoch eher 30 oder gar 28 vorne, je nach fitness.



Danke für die Antwort.
Mein Einsatzgebiet wird einerseits der Bikepark sein andererseits auch mal eine Tour mit der Freundin. Fahre momentan ein Spectral AL 6.0 aber einen Bikepark will ich dem Fahrrad auf Dauer einfach nicht zumuten. Mir ist es auch egal wenn ich langsam ans Ziel komme.

Ja wegen dem Lockout. Die 300g machen bei meinem Körpergewicht keinen Unterschied (82 KG). Würde das Bike auf 1x12 dann umbauen.


----------



## timbo72 (5. Februar 2018)

Gerne . 
Langsam wirst du nur im uphill sein , ich freu mich wahnsinnig sobald es denn da ist


----------



## Karamaru (7. Februar 2018)

Jetzt hab ich noch ne Frage:

Ist die Fox 36 Performance Elite und der Fox x2 den Aufpreis wert zur Lyrik und dem Super Deluxe Dämpfer?
Es ist doch einiges an Geld. Ich denke Die Guide RE und die Code R nehmen sich nicht viel, da der Sattel der gleiche ist.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Grobi85 (8. Februar 2018)

Sind die Decals bei den Alu-Varianten unterm Klarlack, oder oben drauf? =)


----------



## Woodholz (8. Februar 2018)

bissl enttäuscht von farbe und Ausstattung (habe auf sram gx Gruppe beim AL gehofft)...
Ursprünglich wollte ich das Capra 27.5" 2018 nehmen, überlege jetzt allerdings das torque 2018 zu holen. gefällt mir sowohl von der Ausstattung als auch optisch besser. 

Einsatz:
kleinere Touren, Bikepark, gelegentlich Street/urban freeride 

wie schon jemand gesagt hat hier: 
"DH-Feeling auf den Hometrails ist was ich suche - ohne einen 17-18 kg Boliden immer hochzuschieben sondern wieder, ggf. Gemächlich hochzupedalieren."

Vorlieben:
verspieltes fahren, tricksen, street 

Größe 192cm bei 90kg

körperlich gute Konditionen.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbo72 (8. Februar 2018)

Karamaru schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich noch ne Frage:
> 
> Ist die Fox 36 Performance Elite und der Fox x2 den Aufpreis wert zur Lyrik und dem Super Deluxe Dämpfer?
> Es ist doch einiges an Geld. Ich denke Die Guide RE und die Code R nehmen sich nicht viel, da der Sattel der gleiche ist.
> ...



Zu den Performance Serie von Fox kann ich dir leider keinen Vergleich geben da ich sie noch nie gefahren bin. Ich fahre die 2015er 36er Factory an meinem Genius, umgebaut damals da im 2014 er modell ne 34er drinn war,  die ist einfach Sahne. Performance . Die Lyrik bin ich schon gefahren. Taugt. Ich würde denken eher nicht. Evtl einfach mal dann ne Factory nachkaufen im aftermarket und die lyrik hier in bikemarkt stellen. Wenn du denn selbst schrauben kannst.


----------



## timbo72 (8. Februar 2018)

Grobi85 schrieb:


> Sind die Decals bei den Alu-Varianten unterm Klarlack, oder oben drauf? =)


Nicht ernst gemeint,  oder?


----------



## Grobi85 (8. Februar 2018)

timbo72 schrieb:


> Nicht ernst gemeint,  oder?


Doch


----------



## Karamaru (8. Februar 2018)

timbo72 schrieb:


> Zu den Performance Serie von Fox kann ich dir leider keinen Vergleich geben da ich sie noch nie gefahren bin. Ich fahre die 2015er 36er Factory an meinem Genius, umgebaut damals da im 2014 er modell ne 34er drinn war,  die ist einfach Sahne. Performance . Die Lyrik bin ich schon gefahren. Taugt. Ich würde denken eher nicht. Evtl einfach mal dann ne Factory nachkaufen im aftermarket und die lyrik hier in bikemarkt stellen. Wenn du denn selbst schrauben kannst.




Klar kann ich Schrauben 
Die Performance Elite ist wie die Factory nur mit Grip 4 und kein Kashima Coating. Der Fox Float X2 sieht mich halt auch an. Ist halt Wahnsinnig viel Geld. Allerdings wenn ich das Bike 5 Jahr fahre dann lohnt sich das Geld schon. Warte auf einen Rabatt ^^
Und die Code R ist sicherlich auch nicht schlecht. Mhmm.


----------



## bansaiman (8. Februar 2018)

Karamaru schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich noch ne Frage:
> 
> Ist die Fox 36 Performance Elite und der Fox x2 den Aufpreis wert zur Lyrik und dem Super Deluxe Dämpfer?
> Es ist doch einiges an Geld. Ich denke Die Guide RE und die Code R nehmen sich nicht viel, da der Sattel der gleiche ist.
> ...



Lieber die günstigere Variante nehmen und die lyrik mit awk ausstatten, und nen 2. Dämpfer   coil, zulegen.


----------



## Karamaru (9. Februar 2018)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Lieber die günstigere Variante nehmen und die lyrik mit awk ausstatten, und nen 2. Dämpfer   coil, zulegen.



Was natürlich auch noch dazu spielt ist das ich bei Probleme mich direkt an Fox wenden kann. Bei Rockshox muss das über Canyon gehen. Kann auch nur Marketing sein aber ich lese durchwegs in den Berichten das die Fox 36 einfach DIE Gabel ist.
Nur der Float x2 ist noch fraglich, da es ja mal einen Rückruf gab und er jetzt nur mehr mit 250PSI befüllt werden darf. Ob das für mein Gewicht ausreicht ?


----------



## timbo72 (9. Februar 2018)

Karamaru schrieb:


> Was natürlich auch noch dazu spielt ist das ich bei Probleme mich direkt an Fox wenden kann. Bei Rockshox muss das über Canyon gehen. Kann auch nur Marketing sein aber ich lese durchwegs in den Berichten das die Fox 36 einfach DIE Gabel ist.
> Nur der Float x2 ist noch fraglich, da es ja mal einen Rückruf gab und er jetzt nur mehr mit 250PSI befüllt werden darf. Ob das für mein Gewicht ausreicht ?




82 kg lol... das ist jetzt nicht soooo viel, mit 120 kg wohl eher problematisch. Das kann der dämpfer alle mal ab. 250 psi ist doch in ordnung, willst du da etwa mehr rein pumpen??? Dann lieber 2 spacer rein und gut ist.
Zum Thema Gabel, also ich finde die 36er echt sahne,wie schon erwähnt. Die Lyrik ist auch nicht schlecht. MMn würd ich die günstigere Variante kaufen, und wenn du nächstes jahr bissel opfergeld über hast holst dir ne 36er facotory und die lyrik hier in bikemarkt. Bevor du ne lyrik pimpst mit FAST und AWK leg bissel was drauf, und hol dir ne 36er. Wie gesagt, das ist meine Meinung. Es gibt sicher RS liebhaber die das anders sehen. Wenn du spezielle fragen zu fox hast ist Rockrider66 dein mann, hier unterwegs oft https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/36er-fox-float-rc2-2015.730842/page-98#post-15077370


----------



## Karamaru (9. Februar 2018)

timbo72 schrieb:


> 82 kg lol... das ist jetzt nicht soooo viel, mit 120 kg wohl eher problematisch. Das kann der dämpfer alle mal ab. 250 psi ist doch in ordnung, willst du da etwa mehr rein pumpen??? Dann lieber 2 spacer rein und gut ist.
> Zum Thema Gabel, also ich finde die 36er echt sahne,wie schon erwähnt. Die Lyrik ist auch nicht schlecht. MMn würd ich die günstigere Variante kaufen, und wenn du nächstes jahr bissel opfergeld über hast holst dir ne 36er facotory und die lyrik hier in bikemarkt. Bevor du ne lyrik pimpst mit FAST und AWK leg bissel was drauf, und hol dir ne 36er. Wie gesagt, das ist meine Meinung. Es gibt sicher RS liebhaber die das anders sehen. Wenn du spezielle fragen zu fox hast ist Rockrider66 dein mann, hier unterwegs oft https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/36er-fox-float-rc2-2015.730842/page-98#post-15077370



Ich weiß ja leider nicht wie viel der Dämpfer an Druck benötigt bei meinem Gewicht. mit Ausrüstung sind es schon eher 90 ^^.
Mhm. ich glaube ich lass mein Bauchgefühl beim bestellen entscheiden. Dauert eh noch zuerst muss das alte Rad mal weg. Aber ich tendiere schon eher zum Fox Fahrwerk. Hab auch mit dem Service sehr gute und vor allem schnelle Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## doehni (12. Februar 2018)

mxschllr schrieb:


> Hab mir bereits das 9.0 bestellt welches meim aktuelles strive ablösen soll.
> Bin auch sehr gespannt wie es sich im uphill schlägt da ich schon des öfteren auch pedalieren möchte (deswegen 1x12)
> Aber das Haupt Augenmerk liegt ganz klar im Downhill/Parkeinsatz !



Sag mal, welche Strive besitzt Du und was war Dein Grund zu wechseln? Ich überlege auf das Torque CF 9.0 (L) umzusteigen. Ich bin 2015 von meinem 2006er Torque (M) auf das Strive AL 7.0 mit der Fox 36 und DB Inline (Regular L) umgestiegen. Generell bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Strive, allerdings nerven die 2x10 - das große Kettenblatt musste ich schon mehrmals tauschen, da ich aufgrund der geringen Bodenfreiheit immer unter Zahnverlust leide. Shapeshifter musste auch 1x getauscht werden. Eigentlich bin ich kein Fan von CF, aber es bleibt mir keine anderen Möglichkeit, da alle Torque ALs nur 1x11 haben...und 1x12 sollte das Neue schon haben, da es am Gardasee & Co auch berghoch gehen soll. Wäre auch sehr interessiert daran, wie sich das Torque bergauf macht. War letzte Wo auch im Showroom, aber da gibt es nur ein Torque CF 9.0 Pro in XL zum testen - dennoch bin ich ziemlich angefixt. 

Also entweder ich schraube mir die Eagle an mein Strive oder ich klicke auf den Bestellbutton des Torque CF 9.0


----------



## Grobi85 (12. Februar 2018)

Das auf den Bildern sieht aber eher nach einem Alurahmen aus. Ein CF-Rahmen sollte keine Schweißnähte haben  Oder täusch ich mich da???



doehni schrieb:


> ren Möglichkeit, da alle Torque ALs nur 1x11 haben...und 1x12 sollte das Neue schon haben, da es am Gardasee & Co auch berghoch gehen soll.


e13 TRS Plus 11 Kasette? *Duckundweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doehni (12. Februar 2018)

Grobi85 schrieb:


> Das auf den Bildern sieht aber eher nach einem Alurahmen aus. Ein CF-Rahmen sollte keine Schweißnähte haben  Oder täusch ich mich da???



Das Bild vom Showroom ist ein AL, aber in mit einer Ausstattung vom CF 9.0 PRO oder gibt es ein AL mit einer X0? Zum Testen gibt es ein echtes CF ...



> e13 TRS Plus 11 Kasette? *Duckundweg*


hm, sind die Stufen nicht zu groß?


----------



## Grobi85 (12. Februar 2018)

doehni schrieb:


> Das Bild vom Showroom ist ein AL, aber in mit einer Ausstattung vom CF 9.0 PRO oder gibt es ein AL mit einer X0? Zum Testen gibt es ein echtes CF ...


ausstellen, aber nicht verkaufen. Komische Strategie...



doehni schrieb:


> hm, sind die Stufen nicht zu groß?


Geschmackssache würd ich mal sagen. Wenn du keinen Rennen gewinnen willst ist das ne gute alternative zu nen umbau auf Eagle finde ich.


----------



## jernejk (12. Februar 2018)

I have Eagle on my Spectral and find it perfect for climbs, so I will order Eagle upgrade kit for Torque when it comes. I think the upgrade kit is best price / performance (for about 250 €) and you can still sell 1x11 GX kit for about 100-150 € (new).


----------



## mxschllr (13. Februar 2018)

doehni schrieb:


> Sag mal, welche Strive besitzt Du und was war Dein Grund zu wechseln? Ich überlege auf das Torque CF 9.0 (L) umzusteigen. Ich bin 2015 von meinem 2006er Torque (M) auf das Strive AL 7.0 mit der Fox 36 und DB Inline (Regular L) umgestiegen. Generell bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Strive, allerdings nerven die 2x10 - das große Kettenblatt musste ich schon mehrmals tauschen, da ich aufgrund der geringen Bodenfreiheit immer unter Zahnverlust leide. Shapeshifter musste auch 1x getauscht werden. Eigentlich bin ich kein Fan von CF, aber es bleibt mir keine anderen Möglichkeit, da alle Torque ALs nur 1x11 haben...und 1x12 sollte das Neue schon haben, da es am Gardasee & Co auch berghoch gehen soll. Wäre auch sehr interessiert daran, wie sich das Torque bergauf macht. War letzte Wo auch im Showroom, aber da gibt es nur ein Torque CF 9.0 Pro in XL zum testen - dennoch bin ich ziemlich angefixt.
> 
> Also entweder ich schraube mir die Eagle an mein Strive oder ich klicke auf den Bestellbutton des Torque CF 9.0



Besitze ein Strive AL 7.0 Race M aus 2015 mit Pike,Monarch,XO 1x11 mit 28er Blatt. Shapeshifter musste auch mal getauscht werden.
Bin bzw war mit dem bike eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Das Strive ist echt ein Hammer Allrounder!
Es gibt mehrere gründe zum einen wollt ich einfach mal wieder ein neues Bike
Zum anderen hab ich gemerkt das dass Strive für mein Einsatzgebiet nicht ganz optimal ist.
Das Strive kommt auf Downhillstrecken bzw alles was keine flow,jumplines oder singeltrails sind ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit einfach ans limit.
Außerdem hat mich schon längere zeit das Propain Spindrift angemacht weil es einfach mehr federweg bietet und da kam das Torque genau richtig.

Bin nur Gespannt wie schlecht lässt es sich wirklich treten und wie schlägt es sich auf Singletrails.


----------



## CG-Trails (14. Februar 2018)

Gude,
Ich bin dieses schmucke Ausstellungsstück gestern Probegefahren...und jetzt stell sich für mich nur noch die Frage ob 6.0 oder 5.0...habe mich bissl in das Orange verliebt, aber live ist das Blau auch echt schick.

Mal sehen


----------



## FunkyBadass (14. Februar 2018)

welche größe und wie hat sich der bock bewegt?


----------



## CG-Trails (14. Februar 2018)

Ich bin 188cm groß und das Rad war ein L...fuhr sich recht gut, konnte aber nicht großartig testen, außer hin und her rollen, da meine Schulter im A...h ist.


----------



## trebron317 (15. Februar 2018)

Ich find ja das Blau/Türkis echt genial. Viel wichtiger fand und finde ich aber den Lock-Out am Dämpfer, weshalb ich mir das 6.0 bestellt habe. Denke das macht Sinn und preislich sind 5.0 & 6.0 nicht weit auseinander. Nehm das 6.0!
EDIT: Weis jemand ob die Sattelstütze stufenlos verstellbar ist?


----------



## Karamaru (15. Februar 2018)

Grobi85 schrieb:


> Sind die Decals bei den Alu-Varianten unterm Klarlack, oder oben drauf? =)



Habe gerade mit dem Support geschrieben. Die sind leider unter dem Klarlack. Wollte die auch nicht haben. 

SG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxschllr (15. Februar 2018)

Karamaru schrieb:


> Habe gerade mit dem Support geschrieben. Die sind leider unter dem Klarlack. Wollte die auch nicht haben.
> 
> SG


Lasst euch einfach Decals anfertigen und klebt anders farbige drüber ?


----------



## doehni (15. Februar 2018)

CG-Trails schrieb:


> Gude,
> Ich bin dieses schmucke Ausstellungsstück gestern Probegefahren...und jetzt stell sich für mich nur noch die Frage ob 6.0 oder 5.0...habe mich bissl in das Orange verliebt, aber live ist das Blau auch echt schick.
> 
> Mal sehenAnhang anzeigen 697368



Hm, wieder eine CF 9.0 Pro Ausstattung an einem AL?


----------



## Karamaru (16. Februar 2018)

mxschllr schrieb:


> Lasst euch einfach Decals anfertigen und klebt anders farbige drüber ?



Hab mich grad für ein Propain Spindrift entschieden :=)


----------



## Itekei (16. Februar 2018)

Kommt man beim Spindrift eigentlich gescheit an den Lockout vom Dämpfer?


----------



## Grobi85 (16. Februar 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Kommt man beim Spindrift eigentlich gescheit an den Lockout vom Dämpfer?



Fummelig find ich.... hier würde ich mir überlegen eine Remote dran zu bauen


----------



## Karamaru (16. Februar 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Kommt man beim Spindrift eigentlich gescheit an den Lockout vom Dämpfer?



Solange man nicht tritt und nicht mitten im Trail ist denke ich schon. Ansonsten Remote


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martiiin (16. Februar 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Kommt man beim Spindrift eigentlich gescheit an den Lockout vom Dämpfer?



Ich kanns während dem Fahren verstellen, am besten mit dünnen Handschuhen. Und ich arbeite nicht beim Zirkus


----------



## Force325 (17. Februar 2018)

Karamaru schrieb:


> Hab mich grad für ein Propain Spindrift entschieden :=)



Weil du einen durchsackenden hinterbau und einen flachen sitzrohrwinkel bevorzugst?


----------



## Karamaru (17. Februar 2018)

Force325 schrieb:


> Weil du einen durchsackenden hinterbau und einen flachen sitzrohrwinkel bevorzugst?



Weil ich einen hervorragenden Service und einen Hinterbau der perfekt mit einer Luftfeder funktioniert bevorzuge. Außerdem die Konfigurationsmöglichkeit bei Propain sehr schätze und die Beratung beim zusammenstellen. Und der Sitzwinkel unterscheidet sich bei diesen Rädern um 1 Grad. Die Jungs dort kümmern sich um einen. Und da hängt man nicht 20 min in der Warteschleife.


----------



## Force325 (17. Februar 2018)

Karamaru schrieb:


> Weil ich einen hervorragenden Service und einen Hinterbau der perfekt mit einer Luftfeder funktioniert bevorzuge. Außerdem die Konfigurationsmöglichkeit bei Propain sehr schätze und die Beratung beim zusammenstellen. Und der Sitzwinkel unterscheidet sich bei diesen Rädern um 1 Grad. Die Jungs dort kümmern sich um einen. Und da hängt man nicht 20 min in der Warteschleife.



Wer wenig Ahnung von Rädern hat dem ist mit einem guten Service geholfen das stimmt.

Hinterbau perfekt mit Luftdämpfer? 

Pack schonmal die spacer aus und hau ordentlich Druck drauf. Das macht ihn dann zudem so super feinfühlig .


----------



## Karamaru (17. Februar 2018)

Force325 schrieb:


> Wer wenig Ahnung von Rädern hat dem ist mit einem guten Service geholfen das stimmt.
> 
> Hinterbau perfekt mit Luftdämpfer?
> 
> Pack schonmal die spacer aus und hau ordentlich Druck drauf. Das macht ihn dann zudem so super feinfühlig .




Mhm. Auch wenn man Ahnung vom reparieren hat ist es angenehm mal nachzufragen beim Hersteller.

Komisch das man im Internet kein Wort zum durchsackenden Hinterbau findet.

Weitere Diskussion bitte im Propain-Forum. Hier gehts um das Torque.


----------



## nationrider (17. Februar 2018)

Weiss jemand wo das Alu 6.0 (m) gewichtlich einzuordnen wäre?

Btw. Das Spindrift sackt mit dem Super Deluxe bei 80kg null durch....auch ohne zugespacert zu sein und ist dabei absolut sensibel...


----------



## Grobi85 (17. Februar 2018)

Service. Service... wer hat denn den 1. Platz?


----------



## Karamaru (17. Februar 2018)

Grobi85 schrieb:


> Service. Service... wer hat denn den 1. Platz?



Das lass ich jetzt einfach mal so stehen... 

Interessanter wäre der relative zufriedene Teil der Kundschaft und nicht die Riesenmenge an Canyonkunden im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern.


----------



## Itekei (17. Februar 2018)

Grobi85 schrieb:


> Service. Service... wer hat denn den 1. Platz?


Würde mich in der Preisleistungs-Verhältnis-Klasse auch mal interessieren, nachdem hier einige gerne erzählen, dass Canyon eine Servicewüste sei. Ich bin seit locker 10 Jahren gut mit Canyon gefahren und alle meine Bekannten auch. Kein einziger hat sich jemals über Canyon beklagt, im Gegenteil.

Und mal ganz ehrlich, wann braucht man den Service überhaupt? Ich habe alle Biles hart geritten und nie kaputt bekommen. Und wenn’s dann mal so wöre, warte ich dann halt mal 20 Minuten in der Warteschleife. Die hab ich grade auch noch. Und ich möchte in der Preis-Leistungsverhöltnis-Klasse mal einen Anbieter erleben, der einem dann - wie gerne behauptet wird - ein Ersatzbike oder -Teil für die Zeit des Ausfalls gibt.


----------



## Rick7 (17. Februar 2018)

Force325 schrieb:


> Weil du einen durchsackenden hinterbau und einen flachen sitzrohrwinkel bevorzugst?


Also man kann ja vieles über das tyee oder spindrift sagen aber rein der hinterbau bietet doch schön gegenhalt. Die Aussage kann ich so garnicht nachvollziehen. Zu kritisieren wäre hier eher das sehr flache Cockpit, die zu langen Kettenstreben oder die ungute Dämpfer Position...vor allem wegen ventil und Pumpe. Aber anscheinend alles geschmacksache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim_Dh (17. Februar 2018)

Hi,sollte man bei einer Größe von 185cm ein L oder schon XL nehmen?


----------



## CG-Trails (18. Februar 2018)

Tim_Dh schrieb:


> Hi,sollte man bei einer Größe von 185cm ein L oder schon XL nehmen?



Also ich bin 188 groß und tendiere noch zu Rahmengröße L.
Am Ende hängt es von deinen Präferenzen ab, also am besten Probefahren.


----------



## Cr3wstyle (18. Februar 2018)

Hey 

möchte mir jetzt die Tage auch das Torque bestellen. 

Meine Frage AL 6.0 oder 7.0 ?

Lohnen sich die 400€ mehr?

Was meint ihr bei 1,72m Größe S oder doch M nehmen ?


----------



## doehni (18. Februar 2018)

Tim_Dh schrieb:


> Hi,sollte man bei einer Größe von 185cm ein L oder schon XL nehmen?



Ich bin 1,84m und habe mich kürzlich nochmal in Koblenz im Showroom messen lassen: Rahmengröße L! bei Beinlänge 89cm


----------



## schmigu1982 (22. Februar 2018)

Woodholz schrieb:


> bissl enttäuscht von farbe und Ausstattung (habe auf sram gx Gruppe beim AL gehofft)...
> Ursprünglich wollte ich das Capra 27.5" 2018 nehmen, überlege jetzt allerdings das torque 2018 zu holen. gefällt mir sowohl von der Ausstattung als auch optisch besser.
> 
> Einsatz:
> ...



@Woodholz 
was würdest du für eine Rahmengröße bestellen??
War letzte Woche bei Canyon und hab eins Probegefahren in XL und fand es ziemlich groß.
Bin 1.89 groß und Schrittlänge 88cm.
Bei der XL war auch das Problem mit dem Sattelauszug das von der Stütze die Schraube direkt auf dem Rahmen aufliegt.

Mfg


----------



## FunkyBadass (5. März 2018)

mal eine frage in die runde, lohnt sich aus performance sicht der aufpreis zwischen Torque al 5.0 und 6.0, sind ja immerhin 400 €? wollte mir das Al 6.0 holen eben wegen lyrik und die pedal platform am dämpfer oder ist auch das eher unnötig? muss ca. 10 km zum trail fahren.


----------



## jernejk (5. März 2018)

FunkyBadass schrieb:


> mal eine frage in die runde, lohnt sich aus performance sicht der aufpreis zwischen Torque al 5.0 und 6.0, sind ja immerhin 400 €? wollte mir das Al 6.0 holen eben wegen lyrik und die pedal platform am dämpfer oder ist auch das eher unnötig? muss ca. 10 km zum trail fahren.


I've been at the same point and went with 6.0 just because the upgrade of 5.0 for the shock with "lockout" would cost roughly the same, and you get some additional "benefits" in gear, if you go straight to the 6.0 (NX-GX, Yari- Lyric,...)


----------



## bikebunker (5. März 2018)

Also ich hätte auch eher das 6.0 genommen allein schon wegen der lyrik.

Mal eine frage in die runde, habt ihr auch eine lieferverzögerung für das torque bekommen? Meins sollte letzte woche verschickt werden, habe dann heute angerufen wo es heist das sich die auslieferung verzögert wegen fehlender komponenten - ohne genaueren termin wann der gerät verschickt werden kann.


----------



## jernejk (5. März 2018)

My Torque should be delivered between 2. and 6. of April, but I hope it will come early, because my Spectral should came around 10. of Fabruary but had came on 23. of January.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (5. März 2018)

Unverändert 19.03-23.03. für das 9.0er CF. Ich hoffe es bleibt dabei.


----------



## marswallace (5. März 2018)

bikebunker schrieb:


> Also ich hätte auch eher das 6.0 genommen allein schon wegen der lyrik.
> 
> Mal eine frage in die runde, habt ihr auch eine lieferverzögerung für das torque bekommen? Meins sollte letzte woche verschickt werden, habe dann heute angerufen wo es heist das sich die auslieferung verzögert wegen fehlender komponenten - ohne genaueren termin wann der gerät verschickt werden kann.



Habe das gleiche Problem mit Lieferverzögerung. Mein torque sollte letzte Woche geliefert werden. Still ruhte der See. Also ab in den Chat: tut uns leid, voraussichtlich 19.03.. heute morgen dann email mit 26. bis 30.03., (das ist genau der Liefertermin den man bekommt wenn man HEUTE bestellt), wieder ab in den Chat, Frust ablassen... ja tut uns leid... dann vorhin neue E-Mail, dass Canyon in Verhandlung mit dem Rahmenhersteller sei (hab ein CF 8.0 bestellt) und der Liefertermin noch vollkommen unklar sei...

SUPER!!!

Hat jemand mit der Aluversion auch Lieferverzögerung???

Ach ja: liebe Grüße an die Canyon-Hasser, ihr könnt jetzt loslegen mit der Schadenfreude und der Klugschei**erei, ich les mir den Krempel eh nicht durch, sondern setz mich lieber auf mein Spectral und fahr ne Runde...


----------



## marswallace (5. März 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Unverändert 19.03-23.03.


dann frag mal aktiv nach...


----------



## mxschllr (6. März 2018)

Hab auch ein CF bestellt sollte eigentlich zwischen 26.2-4.3 geliefert werden. Der Status hat sich nicht verändert steht immer noch so bei Bestellung verfolgen drinnen! Keine Rad,keine mail,kein Update - aber mir war klar das es nicht pünktlich kommt ... canyon halt !


----------



## fone (6. März 2018)

FunkyBadass schrieb:


> mal eine frage in die runde, lohnt sich aus performance sicht der aufpreis zwischen Torque al 5.0 und 6.0, sind ja immerhin 400 €? wollte mir das Al 6.0 holen eben wegen lyrik und die pedal platform am dämpfer oder ist auch das eher unnötig? muss ca. 10 km zum trail fahren.


Du musst den Trail vermutlich auch hochtreten? Dann finde ich Plattform am Dämpfer ich schon gut. Im Flachen ist es nicht so wichtig.

Grundsätzlich finde ich das 5.0 echt ok aber Lyrik ist auch nett.
und ich bin mit meinem 165mm Enduro bergauf schon ziemlich rumgeeiert mit Dämpfer ohne Plattform... Mir wäre es den Aufpreis wert, wenn das Bike für alles genutzt werden soll.


----------



## Itekei (6. März 2018)

marswallace schrieb:


> [...]dann vorhin neue E-Mail, dass Canyon in Verhandlung mit dem Rahmenhersteller sei (hab ein CF 8.0 bestellt) und der Liefertermin noch vollkommen unklar sei...


Habe grade mal mit dem Canyon Support gesprochen. Meine Bestellung sei angeblich nicht von Verzug betroffen, andere Bestellungen wohl aber schon. Hier sei man - wie schon genannt - im Austausch mit dem Rahmenhersteller. Infos an Kunden seien geplant sobald mehr Klarheit herrscht.

Irgendwie nicht befriedigend, selbst wenn ich selbst (hoffentlich) nicht betroffen bin. Ich hatte über YT gemeckert, weil die so lange mit der Veröffentlichung des neuen Capra gebraucht haben. YT schafft es aber im Vergleich zu Canyon offensichtlich, die Bikes auch kurzfristig an die Rampe zu stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (6. März 2018)

Das Torque fährt doch auch schon rum?


----------



## Itekei (6. März 2018)

FunkyBadass schrieb:


> pedal platform am dämpfer oder ist auch das eher unnötig?


Dämpfer ohne Lockout wäre für mich immer ein K.O.-Kriterium, wenn das Bike nicht nur im Park bewegt wird.


----------



## Itekei (6. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Das Torque fährt doch auch schon rum?


Echt, hat das schon jemand? Dachte alle warten noch?


----------



## fone (6. März 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Echt, hat das schon jemand? Dachte alle warten noch?


Naja, die gesponsorten Fahrer zumindest.

Ab 4:40 taucht es mal wieder auf... unter Joe Barnes.


----------



## FunkyBadass (6. März 2018)

paar modelle sind in XS und S schon seid einiger zeit lieferbar könnte mir vorstellen das der eine oder andere stille Mitleser schon eins hat.


----------



## marswallace (6. März 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Habe grade mal mit dem Canyon Support gesprochen. Meine Bestellung sei angeblich nicht von Verzug betroffen, andere Bestellungen wohl aber schon.



Glückwunsch 

Wenn ich Canyon wäre würde ich auch lieber ein 9.0 als ein 8.0 verkaufen... am Lack für den Rahmen wird's wohl kaum liegen?


----------



## marswallace (6. März 2018)

FunkyBadass schrieb:


> paar modelle sind in XS und S schon seid einiger zeit lieferbar könnte mir vorstellen das der eine oder andere stille Mitleser schon eins hat.



aber nicht beim Carbon-Modell...

Die Jungs werden Probleme mit der Ausbringung haben und dann verkauf ich die verfügbaren Rahmen natürlich mit dem Rad mit der größeren Marge (wenn ich ordentlich kalkuliert habe). Vollkommen verständlich.

aber ein bisschen Sorgen mache ich mir schon... wer weiss was der Grund für die Lieferschwierigkeiten ist... und sollte es ein Qualitätsproblem sein hoffe ich dass sie alles schlechte finden...

Grübel...


----------



## fone (6. März 2018)

marswallace schrieb:


> Grübel...


Stornieren und lieber keine Mountainbike kaufen. 

Mit unsicherem Gefühl im Bauch und Sorgen im Kopf macht das keinen Sinn.


----------



## marswallace (6. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Stornieren und lieber keine Mountainbike kaufen.
> 
> Mit unsicherem Gefühl im Bauch und Sorgen im Kopf macht das keinen Sinn.



Danke, jetzt gehts mir besser


----------



## fone (6. März 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebunker (6. März 2018)

@marswallace ich hab ebenfalls das CF8.0 bestellt habe mal bis jetzt noch keine benachrichtigung erhalten das es auf den 26.3 bis 31.3 verschoben wurde. Ich fand die Aussage des Supports gut das es sogar um "mehrer" Wochen  verschieben kann.  Genaueres kann aber vorerst nicht gesagt werden. Na ja mal schauen wie lange ich geduld habe bis ich die bestellung storniere.


----------



## Itekei (6. März 2018)

So, man hat bei Canyon nochmal recherchiert wie im Chat versprochen. Nun gibt es auch für mein Torque keinen Liefertermin mehr.


----------



## fone (6. März 2018)

Warum sollte sich auch was ändern?


----------



## marswallace (6. März 2018)

Dann können wir den thread ja in "Wartezimmer Torque 2018" umbenennen...


----------



## Itekei (6. März 2018)

marswallace schrieb:


> Dann können wir den thread ja in "Wartezimmer Torque 2018" umbenennen...


Oder sicherheitshalber 2018/2019?


----------



## marswallace (6. März 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Oder sicherheitshalber 2018/2019?



Nun ja, das ist ein Neuanlauf... wenn's erstmal läuft dann läuft's sicher...

sauer bin ich trotzdem


----------



## A-n-d-y (8. März 2018)

Mal ne Frage, gibt's auch schon 250mm Coil Dämpfer die ins Torque passen?

Irgendwie ist die Auswahl mit 250mm Einbaumaß sehr überschaubar bzw nicht vorhanden, oder  bei Luft ebenso wie bei den Coil...


----------



## bikebunker (9. März 2018)

HI leute, hab soeben nochmals mit Canyon Telefoniert und neue Versandzeiten erhalten mein CF8.0 hat jetzt einen liefer Termin mitte April als frühster Termin, es soll sich aber eher nach hintern verschieben "Surprice surprice". Es betrifft sowohl CF als auch ALU Modelle. Scheinbar sogar Spectral und Sender Rahmen. Ich glaub ich nehme doch das Strive


----------



## Strampelino (12. März 2018)

Denk dran gut Ding will Weile haben....kommt bestimmt noch ein neues strive, dann ärgerst du dich nur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konafiveo (14. März 2018)

Moin Mädels

Ich hab mein Torque 9.0cf pro am 19.12.2017 bestellt....laut Canyon sollte es ab dem 26.2 kommen....nicht

Jetzt ist der Termin diese Woche....ich bin mal gespannt....aber wenn ich das hier so Lese....

Naja ich drück allen die Daumen das es schnell kommt

Ride on✌


----------



## Jim92 (15. März 2018)

Ahoi! 
Ich werde diese Saison wohl auch auf das Torque AL 6.0 umsteigen. Ich bin allerdings immernoch hin und her gerissen was die Farbe angeht. Hat jemand zufällig nen Bild vom Schwarzen Rahmen? Also nicht das Standardbild von Canyon sondern eins das von irgendwem gemacht wurde und das ganze vllt mal aus nem anderem Winkel zeigt?


----------



## mxschllr (15. März 2018)

Konafiveo schrieb:


> Moin Mädels
> 
> Ich hab mein Torque 9.0cf pro am 19.12.2017 bestellt....laut Canyon sollte es ab dem 26.2 kommen....nicht
> 
> ...



Hab ein CF 9.0 am 19.12 bestellt liefertermin war auch 26.2-2.3.
Hab gerade eben mit dem Support telefoniert und mein jetziger liefer bzw versandtermin ist der 26.3-30.3. 
bin gespannt ob das wirklich kommt


----------



## marswallace (15. März 2018)

Ich glaub langsam garnix mehr. Von Canyon kommt nur Salami-Taktik.
letze Woche dachte ich noch es läge an den Carbonrahmen, aber wenn es wie Bikebunker schreibt auch das Alumodell und auch Sender und Spectral betrifft hört sich das eher nach allgemeiner Überlastung an...


----------



## Konafiveo (15. März 2018)

mxschllr schrieb:


> Hab ein CF 9.0 am 19.12 bestellt liefertermin war auch 26.2-2.3.
> Hab gerade eben mit dem Support telefoniert und mein jetziger liefer bzw versandtermin ist der 26.3-30.3.
> bin gespannt ob das wirklich kommt


----------



## Konafiveo (15. März 2018)

Das grenzt meiner Meinung nach schon an Verarsche. ..Sorry

Wenn es morgen nicht versendet wird....werde ich persöhnlich da mal vorsprechen!Mir hat man Anfang der Woche erzählt es wird diese Woche verschickt....unglaublich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelino (15. März 2018)

Oh man......jetzt kommen wieder Verschwörungstheorien...............


----------



## _todde_ (15. März 2018)

Eigentlich sollte inzwischen jedem bekannt sein, dass canyon schon immer lieferprobleme hatte und das es sich voraussichtlich auch nie ändern wird.. bestellt halt nicht zum Release...


----------



## Strampelino (15. März 2018)

Ja jedes Jahr das selbe Geheule.......man man man........Mimimi mein Bike kommt später.....eine Bodenlose Frechheit usw.


----------



## mxschllr (15. März 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte inzwischen jedem bekannt sein, dass canyon schon immer lieferprobleme hatte und das es sich voraussichtlich auch nie ändern wird.. bestellt halt nicht zum Release...



Ist mein drittes Bike von Canyon aber das erste was ich zum Release bestellt hab.
Bei allen Rädern gabs Lieferverzögerung also liegt das nicht am Release. 
Ist für mich auch kein Weltuntergang dennoch sollte man bei so einem Unternehmen die Planung zum größtenteil im griff haben und das hat Canyon dem anschein nach nicht.


----------



## _todde_ (15. März 2018)

mxschllr schrieb:


> Ist mein drittes Bike von Canyon aber das erste was ich zum Release bestellt hab.
> Bei allen Rädern gabs Lieferverzögerung also liegt das nicht am Release.
> Ist für mich auch kein Weltuntergang dennoch sollte man bei so einem Unternehmen die Planung zum größtenteil im griff haben und das hat Canyon dem anschein nach nicht.


Verstehe deinen Unmut nicht. Wenn du bereits 3x die Erfahrung gemacht hast, wann lernst du daraus?


----------



## mxschllr (15. März 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Verstehe deinen Unmut nicht. Wenn du bereits 3x die Erfahrung gemacht hast, wann lernst du daraus?



Aus was soll ich lernen ? Nichtmehr bei Canyon zu bestellen ? 
Ich find die Bikes super und freu mich auch auf das teil. 
Es ist für mich auch wie gesagt nicht so schlimm ich hab noch mein altes Bike weil ich schon damit gerechnet hab. 
Trotzdem sollte man seine Meinung darüber sagen können den Canyon könnte auch ihre Liefertermine realistischer angeben... aber dann würden wahrscheinlich nicht so viele ein Rad kaufen. 
Und dann urplötzlich wenn die ersten Bikes in den Versand gehen sollten, sagen sie hätten Probleme mit dem Rahmenhersteller. 
Die wussten von vornherein das sie Probleme damit haben. 
Die Kunden werden einfach schon vorm Kauf angelogen.


----------



## Itekei (15. März 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte inzwischen jedem bekannt sein, dass canyon schon immer lieferprobleme hatte



Falsifiziert. Mein x-tes Bike von Canyon und das Torque ist jetzt voraussichtlich das erste, das verspätet kommt.

Mal eine Frage an
Diejenigen, die jetzt neue Liefertermine bekommen haben: seid ihr darüber per Mail informiert worden?


----------



## Konafiveo (15. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Denk dran gut Ding will Weile haben....kommt bestimmt noch ein neues strive, dann ärgerst du dich nur.


----------



## Konafiveo (15. März 2018)

Es geht sich einfach nur darum ....das einem kein genauer Liefertermin gesagt wird....und dabei noch gelogen wird.Einfach...hey wir können dir das leider nicht sagen wann es kommt...und gut ist!!!
Und nicht.... ja es geht diese Woche raus....und dann bekommt man wieder ne Mail mit ...bla bla in 3 Wochen.

Das ist meiner Meinung Verarsche!

Hab leztes Jahr das Sender bestellt....nach drei Tagen war es da....alles Top!


----------



## mxschllr (15. März 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Falsifiziert. Mein x-tes Bike von Canyon und das Torque ist jetzt voraussichtlich das erste, das verspätet kommt.
> 
> Mal eine Frage an
> Diejenigen, die jetzt neue Liefertermine bekommen haben: seid ihr darüber per Mail informiert worden?



Hab bis jetzt keine Mail bekommen und auch in der Bestell verfolgung steht bei mir immernoch 26.2-2.3 drin. 
Hab angerufen und nachgefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (15. März 2018)

Es bockt uns alle nicht unser Bike zu spät zu bekommen. Bestell dir mal ein Auto, da haste das gleiche Spiel. Will sagen: entspannt euch ☺️


----------



## trebron317 (15. März 2018)

Habe letzte Woche mit dem Service von Canyon gechattet da ich meine Lieferadresse kurzfristig ändern musste und das Torque Al 6.0 diese Woche (12.-16.03) hätte ausgeliefert werden sollen. Im Chatverlauf habe ich dann nachgefragt ob es denn schon einen genaueren Liefertermin gibt. Dachte mir, vielleicht ist schon irgendwo vermerkt ob es am Montag oder Donnerstag das Werk verlassen soll. Tja und dann kam es...JA, es gibt einen "genauen" Liefertermin -> 02.-06.04.... Einige Tage später wurde ich dann zusätzlich per Mail informiert. Wenn es denn dann wirklich kommt, ist es kein riesen Ding.


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. März 2018)

Ich bin in einer ähnlich Situation wie hier viele schon geschrieben haben das ich ein Torque/Capra gerne als Ergänzung zum Jeffsy haben möchte.
Das Jeffsy ist super besonders für lange Touren mit vielen Höhenmetern, aber für den Bikepark einfach zu schade.

Die Bergauf Qualitäten des Torque interessieren mich nicht die Bohne.
Soll ja nur zum runterballern sein.
Momentan tendiere ich eher zum Torque AL 5, weil das orange einfach mal richtig klasse aussieht und die Austattung sogar besser ist als beim Capra AL.

Ist der Hinterbau wirklich so wackelig wie hier im Thread beschrieben wurde?
Und mein ihr das in das Torque 2,6 breite Reifen passen?


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. März 2018)

Ok, ich war gerade im Canyon Chat.
Das ging überraschend sehr schnell.  ( Nicht mal 5 Minuten für Alles )
Letztes Jahr hatte ich nie eine Antwort im Chat, oder per Email bekommen was mich letzt endlich dazu bewegt hatte mir das Jeffsy  zu kaufen.
Also in Torque passen 2,6er Reifen rein laut Chat.
Ich werde nächste Woche einfach mal nach Koblenz fahren und mir das Ding ansehen.
Wenn es passt wird bestellt


----------



## Strampelino (16. März 2018)

Wegen dem hinterbau würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Flex ist von canyon ja extra gewünscht um es agiler zu machen.

Erst ist Trend steif und jetzt kommt halt flex


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. März 2018)

abwarten...


----------



## Konafiveo (16. März 2018)

Sooooo ....mit viel Nachdruck,habe ich dann Heute mal eine ehrlich Antwort von Canyon bekommen....denke es betrifft alle Rahmen.. ..zumindest cf.

Hier mal der Orginal Text

Danke für die Info Bastian. Ich habe mir Deinen Auftrag angesehen. Bei Deiner Bestellung wird es zu einem Lieferverzug kommen. Unser Rahmen-Hersteller hat uns darüber informiert, dass es zu Produktionsverzögerungen kommt. Aktuell können wir Dir noch kein konkretes Lieferdatum nennen. Dass Du nicht proaktiv darauf hingewiesen wurdest, ist ärgerlich und dafür möchte ich um Entschuldigung bitten. Du wirst sofort informiert, sobald wir etwas darüber wissen. Viele Grüße, Angie


Dann Wünsche ich euch allen einen schönen Start ins Weekend✌


----------



## Itekei (16. März 2018)

Ich will mein Torque


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Wegen dem hinterbau würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Flex ist von canyon ja extra gewünscht um es agiler zu machen.
> 
> Erst ist Trend steif und jetzt kommt halt flex


Naja, aber rein von der Logik her. Mehr Flex/Spiel = Mehr Verschleiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelino (16. März 2018)

Nicht zwingend! Kommt draufan wo und wie es flextdenke canyon wird schon wissen was sie bauen, die testen den Rahmen ja auch selber. Kann mir kaum vorstellen das die das nicht alles gut durchdacht haben.
Und Flex und Spiel sind zwei ganz andere Sachen! Spiel wäre wenn das Rad hin und herklappert,  Flex wenn sich der gesamte hinterbau einfach leicht verwindet, was aber nicht spürbar sein wird beim fahren.


----------



## Itekei (16. März 2018)

Die haben höchstens die Lieferkette nicht durchdacht.


----------



## Strampelino (16. März 2018)

Was sollen die machen wenn beim rahmen papper vielleicht Grippe Welle ist.....oder was auch immer.
Zulieferer liefern auch manchmal nicht pünktlich usw.
Kann zwar manche heuler verstehen, ich warte ja auch! Aber es ist da wenn es da ist! Bringt doch alles nix.....


----------



## Konafiveo (16. März 2018)

Nix....die sollten nur ehrlich sein....und nicht jedem alle 2 Wochen...einen anderen Termin nennen.....obwohl sie wissen was Sache ist.....darum ging es mir!

Mit der Aussage kann ich jetzt was anfangen.. ..hab mir jetzt nen Rad von einenm Kumpel geliehen....da mein altes verkauft ist...und gut ist✌


----------



## Strampelino (16. März 2018)

Ehrlichkeit ?? In unserer Gesellschaft? Wo lebst du?


----------



## Konafiveo (16. März 2018)

Naja....das würde jetzt hier das Thema sprengenaber es geht zumindest mit der Antwort von Canyon in die richtige....Richtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelino (16. März 2018)

Hat ja recht! Nur wer halt schon öfters bei canyon bestellt hat,  kennt das Spiel halt schon. Und ist bisschen genervt von den alljährlichen heulerrein,  nicht böse gemeint.
Ist halt same procedure............


----------



## Konafiveo (16. März 2018)

Hatte leztes Jahr mit dem Sender kein Problem.....wie auch immer....ist jetzt halt so....

Hoffe für alle das es schnell da ist....und vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Trail✌


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. März 2018)

Konafiveo schrieb:


> Hatte leztes Jahr mit dem Sender kein Problem.....wie auch immer....ist jetzt halt so....
> 
> Hoffe für alle das es schnell da ist....und vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Trail✌


Deswegen am besten immer 2 Mtbs haben 
So kann man sich in der langen Wartezeit beschäftigen.
Das AL 5 ist erst ab Anfang Juli in Orange Lieferbar. Bis dahin muss halt das Jeffsy den Platz einnehmen


----------



## Strampelino (16. März 2018)

Warum holst du dir für'n Park nicht lieber ein Sender? Wenn du doch schon ein jefsey hast?


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Warum holst du dir für'n Park nicht lieber ein Sender? Wenn du doch schon ein jefsey hast?


Ich bin nicht so der DH Bike Fan und das Torque würde vollkommen reichen.
Und falls mal wirklich am Jeffsy etwas sein sollte ( Gabel/Dämpfer Service )
Kann ich zur Not auf Torque zurückgreifen.
Dann würde ich allerdings die Kassette am Torque gegen eine leichtere Sunrace 11-46 austauschen.


----------



## Strampelino (16. März 2018)

Ah ok. Das ist verständlich.
An deiner Stelle würde ich lieber das 6.0 nehmen . Viel bessere Ausstattung für nur paar hundert mehr. Und sogar früher lieferbar glaub ich 
Und das türkis sieht auch sehr geil aus....


----------



## Strampelino (16. März 2018)




----------



## OneTrustMan (16. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 708529 Anhang anzeigen 708529


Das will ich ja gerade nicht 
Das Orange finde ich hmmm leckerer 
Schade das es das nicht als AL 6.0 gibt.


----------



## Strampelino (16. März 2018)

Ja , schade! Verstehe das eh nicht mit den farboptionen.
Wenn man auf das orange steht bekommt man es nur mit einer yari.....kapier ich net


----------



## OneTrustMan (17. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Ja , schade! Verstehe das eh nicht mit den farboptionen.
> Wenn man auf das orange steht bekommt man es nur mit einer yari.....kapier ich net


Naja, vielleicht zeigt sich Canyon ja Kulant wenn ich freundlich nachfrage ob ich das AL 6.0 mit dem orangen Rahmen bekomme. 
Ha ha ich glaubs eher nicht 

Mal eine Frage.
Ich werde wohl nächste Woche Freitag bei Canyon vorbei schauen.
Muss ich zeitlich was beachten wenn ich dort den EXTREMEN Parkplatz test machen will?
Wie funktioniert das dort eigentlich generell so bei Canyon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (18. März 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht zeigt sich Canyon ja Kulant wenn ich freundlich nachfrage ob ich das AL 6.0 mit dem orangen Rahmen bekomme.



Das kannst du voll vergessen 



OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage. Ich werde wohl nächste Woche Freitag bei Canyon vorbei schauen. Muss ich zeitlich was beachten wenn ich dort den EXTREMEN Parkplatz test machen will?
> Wie funktioniert das dort eigentlich generell so bei Canyon?



Hinfahren, am Tresen zum Test anmelden, auf dem Parkplatz proberollen. Und dann ärgern dass man nicht in den Wald kann 
Evtl. vorher anrufen ob das bike das du Testen willst auch in der (den) Größe (n) da ist die du testen willst.


----------



## taifi (18. März 2018)

No one recived the bike ? No pictures ?


----------



## OneTrustMan (18. März 2018)

taifi schrieb:


> No one recived the bike ? No pictures ?


Dude, it's Canyon. 
Available now = delivered on end of the year 
Joke aside, no one has it yet.


----------



## Konafiveo (20. März 2018)

Hier mal ein Video von Fabio Schäfer ....der sein Torque 8.0 schon bekommen hat.....mein Liefertermin wurde Heute zum dritten mal verschoben ende April


----------



## OneTrustMan (20. März 2018)

Konafiveo schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Video von Fabio Schäfer ....der sein Torque 8.0 schon bekommen hat.....mein Liefertermin wurde Heute zum dritten mal verschoben ende April


Der riesige Warn Sticker 
Ansonsten gefällt mir das Video nicht wirklich.
99% Gequatsche 1% Bike


----------



## OneTrustMan (20. März 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Das kannst du voll vergessen


Meh, scheiß drauf. Das AL 6 hat auch den XD Driver.
Ein Grund mehr das AL 5 zu kaufen


----------



## Itekei (20. März 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> 99% Gequatsche 1% Bike


Generation Social Media, erzogen Selbstdarsteller zu sein.


----------



## Strampelino (20. März 2018)

Selber schuld, wenn ihr es euch anschaut und sogar noch liket!
So Vögel verdienen dabei sogar noch richtig Geld, für So ein scheiss!
Sind eh alle gesponsert!


----------



## Itekei (20. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Selber schuld, wenn ihr es euch anschaut und sogar noch liket!


Bin ruhiger als Du, Dude.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelino (20. März 2018)

Hast recht! Musste mal raus. Hab mich wieder gefangen


----------



## Itekei (20. März 2018)

Ich wollte heute mal freundlich bei Canyon fragen, was ich für einen neuen Liefertermin habe. Aber der Chat ging den lieben langen Tag nicht. Für jemand, der Direktvertrieb macht, ist das doch ein wenig merkwürdig.


----------



## Konafiveo (20. März 2018)

Ob er damit Geld verdient oder nicht.....

Canyon erzählt uns....lieferprobleme beim Rahmen....what ever

Und dann haut der son Video raus....

Ob der jetzt mit denen zusammenarbeitet oder nicht.....finde das schon mega Arschig


----------



## Konafiveo (20. März 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Ich wollte heute mal freundlich bei Canyon fragen, was ich für einen neuen Liefertermin habe. Aber der Chat ging den lieben langen Tag nicht. Für jemand, der Direktvertrieb macht, ist das doch ein wenig merkwürdig.


----------



## Konafiveo (20. März 2018)

Habe ich Heute.....bei mir ging der Chat.....zack.....Antwort war Ende April.....eigentlich im Februar......

Das ich auf das Bike warten muss...ok...aber nicht so eine Taktik vom Support....geht gar nicht!


----------



## Konafiveo (20. März 2018)

Itekei....

Hast Du nicht geschrieben.....das dein Bike nicht von den lieferproblemen betroffen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (20. März 2018)

Habe mir mal Spaßeshalber die Berichte des letzen halben Jahres über den Canyon Service auf verschieden Webseiten rein gezogen.
.
...
......
..........
..................
Ach Scheiße ich hätte es doch nicht tun sollen 
Die haben sich wohl nicht wirklich gebessert. Ich muss allerdings zugeben das unter den Berichteschreibern Leute sind nicht nicht mal 2 Linke Hände haben, eher 2 Linke Füße an die Arme geklatscht  Ich hau mich weg.
Gut das ich schon ein Fully hab. Dann bin ich nicht so sehr darauf angewiesen das Torque sofort zu bekommen.
Und eines ist klar, solange der Rahmen nicht zu Bruch geht hört Canyon von mir nicht ein Piep mehr.
Den Service mache ich alleine.


----------



## Strampelino (20. März 2018)

Beim Händler um die Ecke gibt es sogar manchmal fürs selbe geld bessere Bikes!


----------



## OneTrustMan (20. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 710023
> Beim Händler um die Ecke gibt es sogar manchmal fürs selbe geld bessere Bikes!


Welches Jahr/Modell?
Die Händler tun mir irgendwie Leid.
Sie bekommen diese völlig überteuerten Santa Claus Dinger nicht los und müssen sie dann für die Hälfte verkaufen.
Ein Händler meine mal zu mir er verkaufe nur deshalb keine Santas mehr, weil die kein Schwein kauft für den Preis.
Da kaufen die Kunden für weniger lieber ein Cube E-Bike....ich kann da nicht wirklich widersprechen.
Schade eigentlich denn die Santas sind wohl echte gute Bikes.


----------



## Strampelino (20. März 2018)

Hab ja geschrieben, wie zum selben Preis vom.....torque!
Und mein Händler hat da keine Probleme
2017er Model,  na und ?
Ist ein nomad, sieht man doch gleich
Meinst du das ist schlechter?
Cube oh je, sowas hat mein Händler garnicht


----------



## Konafiveo (20. März 2018)

Für 5000euro.....ne Alternative....mit den Komponenten wie bei Fr.9.0pro wird eng.....höchstens für 200 mehr das yt Capra.. ..

Wollte eigentlich das nomad v4 haben....aber die Ausstattung zu dem preis


----------



## Strampelino (20. März 2018)

Hab für das nomad3 3900 bezahlt !


----------



## OneTrustMan (20. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Hab ja geschrieben, wie zum selben Preis vom.....torque!
> Und mein Händler hat da keine Probleme
> 2017er Model,  na und ?
> Ist ein nomad, sieht man doch gleich
> ...


Ich bin den Händlern nicht böse.
Die meisten Kunden sehen keinen Unterschied zwischen den Marken.
Und viel Fullys sehen sich bis auf die Farbe nun mal verdammt ähnlich.
Die sehen nur das Santa für 5000 bis 8000 Tausend.
Und das E-Cube für 3000 bis 4000 Tausend und sagen sich dann, eh da ist ja sogar ein Motor drin.
Ist leider so.


----------



## Strampelino (20. März 2018)

Wollte auch nur klar machen , das es manchmal auch Alternativen gibt! Und zwar keine schlechten!
Rahmen und lager sind ja auch nicht zu verachten! Man tauscht ja auch nach einer Zeit!


----------



## OneTrustMan (20. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Hab für das nomad3 3900 bezahlt !


Das ist ein guter Preis 
Das passiert mir nur leider nie da ich immer die XL brauche und die sind am schnellsten weg


----------



## Strampelino (20. März 2018)

Wollte kein Stress anfangen!
Oder was besser oder schlechter ist!
Wollte nur klar machen es gibt Alternativen wenn man über den Tellerrand hinausschaut!
Und sich nicht von youtbekaspernnicht  blenden lässt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (21. März 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Und eines ist klar, solange der Rahmen nicht zu Bruch geht hört Canyon von mir nicht ein Piep mehr. Den Service mache ich alleine.



Anders gehts bei Versenderbikes auch nicht... Die Leute die selber nix am Rad machen können und trotzdem da bestellen  daraus resultieren dann die frustrierten Kommentare und threads...

Bei mir hat bisher alles echt immer super funktioniert (Dämpfertausch- Service, Rahmentausch etc.) Man weiß ja nie wie sich diverse Personen beim Schriftverkehr bzw. der Kommunikation mit Canyon anstellen, von dem her geb ich auf die ganzen negativen postings erstmal nicht zu viel. Gut die Kettenstreben Geschichte war mal richtig Schei§§e, ich hoffe aber daraus haben sie gelernt. (Bite keine Diskussion hier)

@Strampelino Da haste ja echt nen gute deal gemacht  Aber mim torque würde ich das nomad trotzdem nicht vergleichen  
Klar, schöne und fähige 160er Enduros gibts wie Sand am Meer. 180er Freeride / Superenduros? da wirds schon weniger.

Mal ne Frage an die derzeit wartenden. Habt ihr eigentlich schon bezahlt, oder wird die Kohle erst bei Versand abgebucht?
Ich habe mich aufgrund meiner privaten Situation jetzt erstmal noch mit der Bestellung zurückgehalten und hab ja glücklicherweise nix verpasst.


----------



## Konafiveo (21. März 2018)

Ich hab es am 22.12.17 bestellt direkt Überwiesen....und ich meine am 27.12 hat Canyon mir den Eingang des Geldes bestätigt

Wenn das alle gemacht haben....haben die ne Top Summe zusammen womit die arbeiten können


----------



## Itekei (21. März 2018)

Mal kurzer Wasserstandsbericht von Canyon: Stand heute ist noch völlig unklar, wann unsere Torques kommen. Man geht davon aus, dass sich der Lieferzeitpunkt - wunder jetzt glaub niemand mehr - auf April verschiebt. Alle neuen Liefertermine, die rausgegeben wurden, sind vorläufig und nicht final.


----------



## OneTrustMan (21. März 2018)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Vitus Sommet 2018?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...untainbike-slx-1-x-11-fach-2018/rp-prod159785
Preis/Ausstattung zum Canyon AL 5 ist ja fast gleich.
Ein bisschen weniger Federweg hat es, dafür auch ein wenig leichter.


Rick7 schrieb:


> Anders gehts bei Versenderbikes auch nicht... Die Leute die selber nix am Rad machen können und trotzdem da bestellen  daraus resultieren dann die frustrierten Kommentare und threads...


Ich hatte mich bei YT auch schon vorher darauf eingestellt so gut es geht Alles selber zu machen.
Bislang keine Probleme mit dem Jeffsy  Kein knarzen, nix.
Und das Torque wäre halt ein super Ersatz für Bike Park und falls das Jeffsy mal nicht kann wegen Service.


----------



## OneTrustMan (21. März 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Mal kurzer Wasserstandsbericht von Canyon: Stand heute ist noch völlig unklar, wann unsere Torques kommen. Man geht davon aus, dass sich der Lieferzeitpunkt - wunder jetzt glaub niemand mehr - auf April verschiebt. Alle neuen Liefertermine, die rausgegeben wurden, sind vorläufig und nicht final.


Ja und der Youtube Kasper  hat schon seins. LOL


----------



## Itekei (21. März 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich schon bezahlt, oder wird die Kohle erst bei Versand abgebucht?


Ist für mich nicht so ganz transparent. Ich habe per PP gezahlt. Bei Kauf hat sich Canyon den Betrag irgendwie reserviert. Irgendwann im Februar kam dann nochmal ne Mail wo man das nochmal bestätigen sollte oder so. Ich glaube also, dass ich schon gezahlt habe


----------



## Itekei (21. März 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ja und der Youtube Kasper  hat schon seins. LOL


Dazu habe ich Canyon befragt. Angeblich sei das aus einer früheren Charge, wo es noch keinen Verzug gab.


----------



## OneTrustMan (21. März 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Ist für mich nicht so ganz transparent. Ich habe per PP gezahlt. Bei Kauf hat sich Canyon den Betrag irgendwie reserviert. Irgendwann im Februar kam dann nochmal ne Mail wo man das nochmal bestätigen sollte oder so. Ich glaube also, dass ich schon gezahlt habe


Das ist normal.
Wenn Canyon nicht hätte liefern können wäre der Aufwand größer gewesen das Geld zurück zu buchen.
Viele Online Shops halten bei Paypal die Zahlung erst einmal zurück ob sie die Ware auch wirklich da haben, bzw. rechtzeitig liefern können.
Und wenn der zeitliche Abstand zwischen Bezahlen und Bestätigung zu groß ist muss man noch einmal bestätigen.
Paypal macht das um Betrug vorzubeugen.


----------



## Ahija (21. März 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Ist für mich nicht so ganz transparent. Ich habe per PP gezahlt. Bei Kauf hat sich Canyon den Betrag irgendwie reserviert. Irgendwann im Februar kam dann nochmal ne Mail wo man das nochmal bestätigen sollte oder so. Ich glaube also, dass ich schon gezahlt habe



Bei höheren Summen musst du diese bei Paypal noch einmal bestätigen, damit die Transaktion zu stande kommt. Das macht man (ich) üblicherweise, wenn die Ware vor Ort ist. Vorausgesetzt man hat eben über Paypal gezahlt und das auch so besprochen. Vorkasse per PayPal ist natürlich etwas anderes..

Üblich ist natürlich auch, dass Athleten oder anderweitige Sponsoren / Werbeträger die Gerätschaften vorab kriegen. Beschwert sich schließlich auch niemand, dass Joe Barnes seins schon seit einigen Wochen fährt, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (21. März 2018)

@OneTrustMan  das Sommet isn schicker Hobel. Aber halt auch klassisches 160 er Enduro. Neben dem jeffsy wäre mir der Unterschied zu gering. 

@All Danke fürs Feedback. 

Bei andern dauerts auch länger, heute erfahren dass ein Kumpel auch 2 Monate länger auf sein Raw Madonna warten muss. Und das bei viel kleinerer Stückzahl.


----------



## OneTrustMan (21. März 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> @OneTrustMan  das Sommet isn schicker Hobel. Aber halt auch klassisches 160 er Enduro. Neben dem jeffsy wäre mir der Unterschied zu gering.


Stimmt.
Das Torque sieht ohnehin viel geiler aus


----------



## Strampelino (21. März 2018)

Nur mal so......ab 2017 sind enduros wenn 170mm hobel!
Soviel Zeit muss sein!
Denke wer mit 170mm nicht klarkommt dem helfen 180mm auch nicht


----------



## Rick7 (22. März 2018)

Ne seh ich nicht so. Gibt immer noch mehr 160mm Enduros am Markt...war jetzt aber glaub ich auch nicht so ganz ernst von dir gemeint 

Geht ja beim torque auch ned nur um den reinen Federweg, bissl mehr ist es ja schon. Cheers


----------



## _todde_ (22. März 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich Canyon befragt. Angeblich sei das aus einer früheren Charge, wo es noch keinen Verzug gab.


Ja ne is klar


----------



## Itekei (22. März 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar


Ich hab’s denen jetzt fast abgekauft ☺️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (22. März 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Ich hab’s denen jetzt fast abgekauft ☺️


War der Kasper nicht auch bei Canyon zu Besuch?
Da haben den das Ding bestimmt gleich mit gegeben und gesagt. "Ey pssst, aber nicht gleich sofort auspacken"

Vertragsinhalt:
-Mache 20+ Filme mit je 1% Bike und 15 Min. Minimum Länge"


----------



## Konafiveo (23. März 2018)

Moin Mädels

Kann mir mal einer erklären warum beim Canyon das Torque cf 8.0 in M ab Lager Lieferbar istund keiner ein Bike bekommt?

Oder hat hier niemand in M bestellt?
https://www.canyon.com/gravity/torque/torque-cf-8-0.html


----------



## Itekei (23. März 2018)

Konafiveo schrieb:


> Oder hat hier niemand in M bestellt?



Nein, L. Aktuell lt. Website Lieferzeitpunkt für Neubestellungen Ende Mai


----------



## marswallace (23. März 2018)

Danke Konafiveo!!! Habe cf8 in M bestellt.

Hab gleich gechatet... Naja Verwirrung wie immer...

Man hätte mir letzte Woche ja schon eine email schreiben müssen, weil man ja von meiner Kreditkarte nicht abbuchen konnte... ist klar. hab natürlich nix bekommen. JA ich habe auch den Spam-Ordner gecheckt! und die Karte ist bis 7k belastbar. Eine Frechheit.
Habe neuen Zahlungsbestätigungslink erhalten, geprüft und gezahlt. Es waren aber nur 35€, nochmal so viel wie im Februar als ich meine Kreditkarte bestätigen sollte. Jetzt war der Mann im Chat auch verwirrt. Man prüft und meldet sich per Mail. Wer's glaubt wird selig...

Aber das cf8 in M soll jetzt auf einmal definitiv lieferbar sein. Ich habe den Eindruck die haben keinen blassen Schimmer was die da machen.


----------



## Itekei (23. März 2018)

Naja, ich schraub jetzt mal mein Strive wieder zusammen und entlüfte das Tues. Der Frühling ist ja schon da.


----------



## marswallace (23. März 2018)

Ich kann nur jedem von euch, der auf sein Torque wartet, raten da jeden Tag zu nerven. Von alleine klappt da nix, so scheint es mir jedenfalls.

Wer am lautesten schreit wird zuerst bedient...


----------



## tomac85 (23. März 2018)

marswallace schrieb:


> Ich kann nur jedem von euch, der auf sein Torque wartet, raten da jeden Tag zu nerven. Von alleine klappt da nix, so scheint es mir jedenfalls.
> 
> Wer am lautesten schreit wird zuerst bedient...



So was dummes habe ich selten gelesen.


----------



## OneTrustMan (23. März 2018)

tomac85 schrieb:


> So was dummes habe ich selten gelesen.


Ist leider im Leben oft so ( nicht auf Canyon bezogen )
Da habe ich schon einige Verrückte Sachen gesehen  
Ach ja


----------



## OneTrustMan (24. März 2018)

So, ich fahr mir jetzt mal was anschauen...
Eventuell wird es kein Canyon dieses Jahr und doch "NUR" ein Hobel 
10 mm weniger Federwehsch, aber dafür mehr Reifenfreiheit


----------



## Trail-Trialer (24. März 2018)

So. Das warten hat endlich ein ende. Heute erste Ausfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konafiveo (24. März 2018)

Läuft bei Dir

War das ein Komplett Bike....oder Rahmenkit?


----------



## Itekei (24. März 2018)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> So. Das warten hat endlich ein ende. Heute erste Ausfahrt. Anhang anzeigen 711060


Dann erzähl mal.


----------



## OneTrustMan (24. März 2018)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> So. Das warten hat endlich ein ende. Heute erste Ausfahrt. Anhang anzeigen 711060


Cool. Freue mich auf deinen Bericht.
Bei mir ist leider heute doch nix geworden, Rahmen zu klein 
Vielleicht war es ja Schicksal


----------



## marswallace (24. März 2018)

Hey Trail-Trialer, was is'n nun? wie war die erste Ausfahrt??? Lass uns nich so zappeln...


----------



## Trail-Trialer (24. März 2018)

Konafiveo schrieb:


> Läuft bei Dir
> 
> War das ein Komplett Bike....oder Rahmenkit?


Rahmenkit


----------



## OneTrustMan (24. März 2018)

Hey die Liefertermine bei Canyon sind jetzt kürzer, zumindest beim AL 5.0


----------



## Trail-Trialer (24. März 2018)

Das ding ist einfach nur geil. Im ersten Moment kam es mir etwas lang vor (L bei 180cm)  aber dann war es einfach mal genau richtig für flottes knallen lassen. Am Dämpfer habe ich erstmal das von fox empfohlene setup belassen und laut Jacob Breitwieser (kenn vielleicht jemand) muss erstmal auch nichts verstellt werden. Mir hat das torque auch besser gefallen als sein 601
Es liegt halt einfach mal schön und ist trotzdem recht wendig.
ICH BIN MEGA HAPPY.

PS Ich bin hier in Freiburg 3!!!mal die Borderline hoch getreten. Und ich bin bestimmt kein uphill Spezialist. Nur zum Thema Touren Tauglichkeit


----------



## Konafiveo (24. März 2018)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> Rahmenkit


Sieht auf jeden Fall mega aus

Welche Grösse ist das ?

Hat sich überschnitten✌

Hört sich ja Top an......

Also kann es ka nicht am Rahmenlieferanten liegen das Canyon meins nicht liefert.....


----------



## OneTrustMan (24. März 2018)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> Das ding ist einfach nur geil. Im ersten Moment kam es mir etwas lang vor (L bei 180cm)  aber dann war es einfach mal genau richtig für flottes knallen lassen. Am Dämpfer habe ich erstmal das von fox empfohlene setup belassen und laut Jacob Breitwieser (kenn vielleicht jemand) muss erstmal auch nichts verstellt werden. Mir hat das torque auch besser gefallen als sein 601
> Es liegt halt einfach mal schön und ist trotzdem recht wendig.
> ICH BIN MEGA HAPPY.


Ist bei deinem Torque der Hinterbau auch so wackelig wie hier mal beschrieben wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Trialer (24. März 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ist bei deinem Torque der Hinterbau auch so wackelig wie hier mal beschrieben wurde?


wackelig???

Ja, der wackelt hoch und runter beim fahren.


----------



## marswallace (24. März 2018)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> Das ding ist einfach nur geil. Im ersten Moment kam es mir etwas lang vor (L bei 180cm)  aber dann war es einfach mal genau richtig für flottes knallen lassen. Am Dämpfer habe ich erstmal das von fox empfohlene setup belassen und laut Jacob Breitwieser (kenn vielleicht jemand) muss erstmal auch nichts verstellt werden. Mir hat das torque auch besser gefallen als sein 601
> Es liegt halt einfach mal schön und ist trotzdem recht wendig.
> ICH BIN MEGA HAPPY.



Na das hört sich ja super an 

Hätte es sich nicht gelohnt ein CF 8 zu kaufen und die Teile zu verticken? (abgesehen von den Lieferterminen?)


----------



## marswallace (24. März 2018)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> wackelig???
> 
> Ja, der wackelt hoch und runter beim fahren.



LOL


----------



## Trail-Trialer (24. März 2018)

marswallace schrieb:


> Na das hört sich ja super an
> 
> Hätte es sich nicht gelohnt ein CF 8 zu kaufen und die Teile zu verticken? (abgesehen von den Lieferterminen?)


Hätte sich bestimmt. Aber ich bekam ein Deal mit canyon im Rahmen eines rahmentausches.  
Und ich habe eh noch nie von der stange gekauft. Ich will meine persönliche Ausstattung und kein verkaufsstress und preisdiskussionen.


----------



## marswallace (24. März 2018)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> Hätte sich bestimmt. Aber ich bekam ein Deal mit canyon im Rahmen eines rahmentausches.



Na dann Glückwunsch zu Deinem neuen Rad Man!!!

Meins soll jetzt Ende nächster Woche kommen... Werden sehen...


----------



## OneTrustMan (24. März 2018)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> wackelig???
> 
> Ja, der wackelt hoch und runter beim fahren.


Ich meinte das seitliche Spiel / Flex.

Zitat



PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Was aber aufgefallen ist, der Kollege kam zurückgerollt mim Torque un meinte so "irgendwie weich hinten"?
> Nach näherer Betrachtung mal am Hr/Hinterbau rumgedrückt, dat Ding hat voll seitlichen Flex gehabt?! Es war nicht der Reifen/Laufrad, man hat deutlich gesehen, wie es  da in der Umlenkung/Lagerung geflext hat.Canyonmitarbeiter angesprochen(alle hilfsbereit und nett), hat das Bike nochmal mit in die Werkstatt genommen, 10Minuten später Bike wieder da,Mechaniker hat wohl hinten nochmal alles geprüft und nachgezogen, leider keine Veränderung im Flex/Fahrverhalten...
> Hinterrad lässt sich munter seitlich verwinden, Sitz-und Kettenstreben folgen dem Flex, man sieht, wies in der Umlenkung arbeitet.Runtergerockt durch Probefahrten kanns kaum sein, war ja noch neuwertig und darf nur aufm Parkplatz genutzt werden(unter Aufsicht Mitarbeiter).
> Ich denke auch nicht, daß da viele so testen wie mein Kollegeder Mitarbeiter hat auf einmal so große Augen gehabt
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Trialer (24. März 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ich meinte das seitliche Spiel / Flex.
> 
> Zitat


Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Vielleicht bin ich ja aber zu schlecht um das festzustellen. Natürlich habe ich anständige laufräder bauen lassen. Vielleicht ist das ja der grund


----------



## OneTrustMan (24. März 2018)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Vielleicht bin ich ja aber zu schlecht um das festzustellen. Natürlich habe ich anständige laufräder bauen lassen. Vielleicht ist das ja der grund


Danke.
Der Beitrag hatte mich schon ein wenig verunsichert.
Man weiß ja nie.


----------



## Trail-Trialer (24. März 2018)

Ich denke auch, das der herr Barel weiß was er macht


----------



## trebron317 (24. März 2018)

Habe eben meine Bestellung auf der Homepage von Canyon verfolgt und tatsächlich wurde der Liefertermin fürs Torque wieder nach vorn verlegt auf voraussichtlich nächste Woche. Bin gespannt, das wäre der Hammer da doch gerade die Osterferien begonnen haben


----------



## Konafiveo (24. März 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Habe eben meine Bestellung auf der Homepage von Canyon verfolgt und tatsächlich wurde der Liefertermin fürs Torque wieder nach vorn verlegt auf voraussichtlich nächste Woche. Bin gespannt, das wäre der Hammer da doch gerade die Osterferien begonnen haben


Ich drück Dir die Daumen.....


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. März 2018)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Vielleicht bin ich ja aber zu schlecht um das festzustellen. Natürlich habe ich anständige laufräder bauen lassen. Vielleicht ist das ja der grund


Ja genau, zu schlecht
Das Testbike hat definitiv geflext in der Umlenkung/ Hinterbaulagerung, es waren nicht die Laufräder. Vielleicht wars ja nur ausgenudelt.
Du bist doch bestimmt auch mal damit bisschen rumgehüpft, so wie ich dich "kenne", oder?￼Wenn da alles schick war, dann passts ja


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (25. März 2018)

Meint ihr die 165mm Kurbel ist echt ein Problem?
Würde ggf. Sonst eine 170er verbauen...


----------



## Trail-Trialer (25. März 2018)

Ich fahre nur mit 165er kurbeln.


----------



## Trail-Trialer (25. März 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ja genau, zu schlecht
> Das Testbike hat definitiv geflext in der Umlenkung/ Hinterbaulagerung, es waren nicht die Laufräder. Vielleicht wars ja nur ausgenudelt.
> Du bist doch bestimmt auch mal damit bisschen rumgehüpft, so wie ich dich "kenne", oder?￼Wenn da alles schick war, dann passts ja


Kennen wir uns?
Ich habe extra für dich vorhin noch.mal geschaut. Alles gut steif. Allein schon durch die Querstrebe. War die auch bei dem testrad drin?


----------



## OneTrustMan (25. März 2018)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> Ich fahre nur mit 165er kurbeln.


Kommt beim Tourenrad darauf an wo sich das Kniegelenk im Bezug zur Pedalachse befindet. Ich kann an XL Jeffsy zum Beispiel keine 165er Kurbel fahren da mein Kniegelenke sonst über die Achse wandern.
Ich hatte auf langen Touren immer Knieschmerzen, weil mein Sattel etwas zu weit nach Vorne war.
Seit dem Bike Fitting verstehe ich das endlich besser und habe alle meine Räder angepasst.
Bei 175mm Kurbel am Jeffsy ist nun mein Sattel bereits ziemlich weit Hinten nur damit es geht 
Wenn am Torque das nicht funktionieren sollte werde ich sie gegen eine 175er tauschen.
Das Torque ist in XL allerdings größer also vielleicht passt es ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Trialer (25. März 2018)

Oh je. Über was du dir so gedanken machst.
Du willst also das torque zur touren benutzen? Und mit klick pedalen fahren? Dann ann muss naturlich auch dir kurbellänge genau stimmen!


----------



## nationrider (25. März 2018)

Wieso, ich hatte deiner Schilderung zur Uphillfähigkeit des Torque so verstanden, dass es doch durchaus tourenfähig sein sollte. Passt das nicht???


----------



## OneTrustMan (25. März 2018)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> Oh je. Über was du dir so gedanken machst.
> Du willst also das torque zur touren benutzen? Und mit klick pedalen fahren? Dann ann muss naturlich auch dir kurbellänge genau stimmen!


Wenn man nur Park fährt ist es natürlich nicht so wichtig.
Aber sind wir mal ehrlich, heutzutage kommt doch kein Enduro/Freeride Fully mehr auf den Markt ohne das die Frage der Tourentauglichkeit fällt.
Und du hast doch selber die Uphillfähigkeit / Tourenfertigkeit gelobt 
Wenn bei dir Alles ok ist, dann sei doch froh, ist doch super 
Für Leute mit langen Beinen ist das aber automatisch ein Thema.

Ich würde auch gerne am Jeffsy 165er fahren wegen der Bodenfreiheit, aber es geht einfach nicht.

PS fahre am Fully nur Flachpedale


----------



## Trail-Trialer (25. März 2018)

Jetzt wird's mir echt schon wieder zu doof hier. 
Also:
Es ist nach wie vor ein freerider mit dem man auch mal bergauf treten kann und das auch recht gut. Ich werde es artgerecht zum biken benutzen wo lifte oder shuttles sind. Da ich lieber auf natural trails bin als auf diesen neumodischen gebauten (flow) strecken werde ich ab gipfelstation noch weiter hoch oder eben in entgegengesetzter richtung radeln als alle anderen und dort dann meinen spaß haben.
Für alle home trails, zum guiden und zum touren habe ich ein potentes und leichteres trail-bike. 
Ich hoffe das ich paar leuten helfen konnte. 
Ich bin hier wieder raus.....


----------



## PORTEX77 (25. März 2018)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> Kennen wir uns?
> Ich habe extra für dich vorhin noch.mal geschaut. Alles gut steif. Allein schon durch die Querstrebe. War die auch bei dem testrad drin?
> Anhang anzeigen 711644


Also, hab grad nochmal mit dem Kollegen gesprochen,  der das Bike probegefahren ist, ich war nur mit bei Canyon,  weder er noch ich können uns an den Quersteg erinnern
Das Bike ging auch nochmal wegen dem Flex/Spiel in die Werkstatt, das brachte aber keine Verbesserung. .
Wenn jetzt alles steif ist, is doch alles gut.
Zum kennen: waren zweidreimal in de Vogesen mit A. aus S., ist aber schon n Weilchen her


----------



## marswallace (25. März 2018)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> Jetzt wird's mir echt schon wieder zu doof hier.
> Also:
> Es ist nach wie vor ein freerider mit dem man auch mal bergauf treten kann und das auch recht gut. Ich werde es artgerecht zum biken benutzen wo lifte oder shuttles sind. Da ich lieber auf natural trails bin als auf diesen neumodischen gebauten (flow) strecken werde ich ab gipfelstation noch weiter hoch oder eben in entgegengesetzter richtung radeln als alle anderen und dort dann meinen spaß haben.
> Für alle home trails, zum guiden und zum touren habe ich ein potentes und leichteres trail-bike.
> ...



Danke für Deine Beiträge. Mir (und wahrscheinlich auch anderen) haben sie geholfen.

Mancher kniet sich eben mehr rein in so ein Thema...


----------



## marswallace (27. März 2018)

kurze Wasserstandsmeldung:

Mein Bike soll gestern versendet worden sein (CF 8 in blau in M, bestellt 27.12.). Ich habe eine Trackingnummer, DHL kann noch keinen voraussichtlichen Liefertermin nennen...


----------



## Itekei (27. März 2018)

Irgendwas Neues bei jemand von euch?


----------



## trebron317 (27. März 2018)

Nä, nix neues. Bike wurde noch nicht Versandt, steckt auch noch nicht in der Vorbereitung (Checke jeden Tag mehrmals meine Bestellung auf der Canyon Website ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (27. März 2018)

Hier sind aber auch paar Ungeduldige dabei


----------



## slope66 (28. März 2018)

Würde mich mal mit dem Kundendienst in Verbindung setzen.
Weiß von einem Betroffenen, dass sie aktuell Probleme mit dem Rad haben. Seines war für Mitte April vorgesehen. Gestern auf Nachfrage  wurde ihm mittgeteilt das der Liefertermin nicht eingehalten werden kann und Canyon konnte Ihm nicht mal ein neues Datum nennen.
Es geht um die AL Version.


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (28. März 2018)

slope66 schrieb:


> Würde mich mal mit dem Kundendienst in Verbindung setzen.
> Weiß von einem Betroffenen, dass sie aktuell Probleme mit dem Rad haben. Seines war für Mitte April vorgesehen. Gestern auf Nachfrage  wurde ihm mittgeteilt das der Liefertermin nicht eingehalten werden kann und Canyon konnte Ihm nicht mal ein neues Datum nennen.
> Es geht um die AL Version.




Weißt du das genaue Modell, Farbe, Größe?

Wird ihm auf der Website auch kein Termin gezeigt?


----------



## slope66 (28. März 2018)

Es ging um das AL 7.0.
Liefertermin war wohl noch immer der gleiche im Status. Erst auf Nachfrage wurde ihm dieses mitgeteilt.
Mehr kann ich auch nicht sagen. Er war nur sehr verärgert darüber.


----------



## Konafiveo (28. März 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Hier sind aber auch paar Ungeduldige dabei



Naja.....wenn der Liefertermin für das Cf 9.0Pro im Februrar war....und es jetzt auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben wurde...kann man schonmal ungeduldig werden.

Wobei an den cf Rahmen kann es ja nicht mehr liegen....die gibt es ab Lager


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. März 2018)

Konafiveo schrieb:


> Naja.....wenn der Liefertermin für das Cf 9.0Pro im Februrar war....und es jetzt auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben wurde...kann man schonmal ungeduldig werden.
> 
> Wobei an den cf Rahmen kann es ja nicht mehr liegen....die gibt es ab Lager


Ja,ok.
Bezog sich auch eher auf den Post über meinem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (28. März 2018)

CF 8.0, bestellt 16.02., Liefertermin ursprünglich 12.-16.03. Heutige Mail von Canyon:
“Laut unserem System kann ich dir mitteilen, dass wir die Komponenten für dein Bike Anfang April im Haus haben und dein Bike dann fertigstellen werden.

Sobald es in den Versand geht wirst du per E-Mail benachrichtigt.

Frohe Ostern!“

Ich bin ja nicht abergläubisch, aber wenn an Ostern das heilige Torque aufersteht, kann ich diesem Fest vielleicht auch mal was anderes als Eier und Schokohasen abgewinnen


----------



## OneTrustMan (28. März 2018)

Ich verstehe ohnehin nicht warum viele Hersteller ihre Bikes zum Kauf anbieten, wenn die doch erst ein halbes Jahr später lieferbar sind.
Das Canyon das Geld vorzeitig braucht um die Bikes zu bezahlen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, aber wer weiß.


----------



## Unplugged (28. März 2018)

Geld haben sie ja noch keines, das landet erst bei Canyon, nachdem die Bikes versendet werden - nur so kommt entsprechend ihrer AGBs der Kaufvertrag zustande. Einerseits Vorteil für den Käufer, da die Kohle nicht für ein Rad weg ist, das monatelang ncht geliefert wird + Rücktritt jederzeit möglich, andererseits Vorteil für Canyon, da sie so nicht in Lieferverzug geraten können.


----------



## Konafiveo (28. März 2018)

Also och hab per Vorkasse bezahlt.....erhalten die da das Geld nicht direkt?


----------



## marswallace (28. März 2018)

soooo, heute ist wirklich mein cf8 in blau angekommen! Größe M, bestellt 27.12.


----------



## Konafiveo (28. März 2018)

marswallace schrieb:


> soooo, heute ist wirklich mein cf8 in blau angekommen! Größe M, bestellt 27.12.


Dann Berichte malbin auch kaum neidisch


----------



## marswallace (28. März 2018)

Komme leider die nächsten Tage nicht zum fahren...


----------



## nationrider (28. März 2018)

Kein gutes Timing 

Hast Du ein paar Bilder?


----------



## Konafiveo (29. März 2018)

Moin Mädels
Es tut sich was bei Canyon

* In Vorbereitung *
Deine Bestellung ist in Vorbereitung. Unsere Experten in der Canyon.Factory sind gerade dabei, deine Bestellung individuell zusammenzustellen und zu verpacken. In wenigen Tagen ist dein Auftrag zum Versand bereit
Nr. zum verfolgen bei Dhl hab ich auch schon....wie schaut es bei euch aus

Torque Cf 9.0 Pro bestellt 22.12.17

Ride On


----------



## OneTrustMan (29. März 2018)

Konafiveo schrieb:


> Unsere Experten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (29. März 2018)

Na, wenigstens scheints ja jetzt langsam loszugehen,  freut mich für euch


----------



## Konafiveo (29. März 2018)

Laut DHL soll es Sa. kommen


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. März 2018)

Konafiveo schrieb:


> Laut DHL soll es Sa. kommen


Frohe Ostern!


----------



## Itekei (3. April 2018)

Was neues bei euch, insb. Konafiveo? Welches Modell hattest Du nochmal bestellt?


----------



## Konafiveo (3. April 2018)

Cf 9.0 pro

Hängt aber seit Donnerstag bei Dhl


----------



## Itekei (3. April 2018)

Konafiveo schrieb:


> Cf 9.0 pro


Du seiest hiermit verpflichtet, nach Eintreffen bikepornöse Bilder zu schicken. Ich habe ca. 10 Tage nach dir das 9.0er ohne Pro bestellt. Hoffe meins kommt auch bald, denn die Kids haben auf unseren anspruchsvollen Hometrails im wahrsten Sinne noch ein zwei Schippen draufgelegt und ich freue mich auf pedalierbare 180mm ☺️


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (3. April 2018)

Wollen wir der Übersicht wegen vielleicht eine Liste erstellen wer wann welches Rad in welcher Größe bestellt hat und einen kleinen Status dahinter?


----------



## marswallace (3. April 2018)

soooo... war gestern ne kleine Runde unterwegs.  4 bis 5 kleine steile Anstiege. Ist gut machbar. Mein direkter Vergleich ist das 2015 Spectral Alu mit ner Eagle, am Torque hab ich (noch) ne 11x GX...

Die Lösung mit der Hinterachse gefällt.


----------



## marswallace (3. April 2018)

weiß einer von euch wozu dieser mitgelieferte Sack ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (3. April 2018)

marswallace schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 714544 Anhang anzeigen 714549 soooo... war gestern ne kleine Runde unterwegs.  4 bis 5 kleine steile Anstiege. Ist gut machbar. Mein direkter Vergleich ist das 2015 Spectral Alu mit ner Eagle, am Torque hab ich (noch) ne 11x GX...
> 
> Die Lösung mit der Hinterachse gefällt.


Dieser Hebel von der Steckachse ist ja mal geil. Canyon-Patent?

Nicht das ich es für notwendig halte, aber die denken sich doch echt immer wieder irgendeinen lustigen Scheiss aus.


----------



## Strampelino (3. April 2018)

Hier stand nur mist!
Sorry.


----------



## phlek (3. April 2018)

marswallace schrieb:


> weiß einer von euch wozu dieser mitgelieferte Sack ist?



Das ist einfach ein wasserdichte Sack für Touren. Nix besonderes für´s Bike


----------



## Itekei (3. April 2018)

marswallace schrieb:


> war gestern ne kleine Runde unterwegs.  4 bis 5 kleine steile Anstiege. Ist gut machbar. Mein direkter Vergleich ist das 2015 Spectral Alu mit ner Eagle.



Im direkten Vergleich zum Spectral:

Klettert wie das Spectral
Leicht mühsamer
Etwas mühsamer
Deutlich mühsamer?


----------



## marswallace (3. April 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Im direkten Vergleich zum Spectral:
> 
> Klettert wie das Spectral
> Leicht mühsamer
> ...



bei 3 Stufen nehmen die meisten Menschen die Mitte. So auch ich. es ist schwerer und kommt natürlich ein bisschen früher hoch... aber für mich durchaus akzeptabel für die 30/35mm mehr Federweg und den robusteren Rahmen.

Bei Bunnyhobs muss ich mich im Kopf erstmal auf andere Höhen einstellen.


----------



## OneTrustMan (4. April 2018)

Interessantes Video.
Federung des Torque. Die Pedale bewegen sich so gut wie gar nicht.




Edit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brouven92 (4. April 2018)

Hi,

mein Torque AL6.0 sollte letzte Woche das Lager verlassen. Hatte gestern mal im Chat nachgehakt, und folgende Aussage bekommen.

Lieferprobleme mit den Rahmen, kein neues Lieferdatum bekannt für mein Bike. Sobald es News gibt wird man wohl informiert. Es wird akutell die Luftfracht gecheckt, was auch immer das bedeuten soll ..

Es sind keine schönen Nachrichten ...,also weiter warten.

Achja bestellt habe ich es Januar.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (4. April 2018)

brouven92 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein Torque AL6.0 sollte letzte Woche das Lager verlassen. Hatte gestern mal im Chat nachgehakt, und folgende Aussage bekommen.
> 
> ...




Hi

Welche Größe und Farbe?
Finde es seltsam dass auf der Website immer noch Mitte April steht....


----------



## brouven92 (4. April 2018)

M / Türkis


----------



## marswallace (4. April 2018)

brouven92 schrieb:


> ...Lieferprobleme mit den Rahmen, kein neues Lieferdatum bekannt für mein Bike. Sobald es News gibt wird man wohl informiert. Es wird akutell die Luftfracht gecheckt, was auch immer das bedeuten soll ..
> 
> Es sind keine schönen Nachrichten ...,also weiter warten.
> 
> ...



Kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß die den Krempel fliegen, viel zu teuer... 
Vielleicht Probleme beim Zoll? oder Qualitätssicherung gibt was nicht frei?


----------



## bikebunker (4. April 2018)

@Free-Time-Biker habe letzte woche auch mit canyon telefoniert dort hieß es auch mal das die Liefertermine nicht mehr aktuell sind eher nach hinten verschoben werden müssten...


----------



## Jim92 (4. April 2018)

brouven92 schrieb:


> M / Türkis



Wie groß bist du bzw. was für ne Schrittlänge hast du? Ich schwanke grade bei genau dem Bike zwischen M und L hin und her.


----------



## brouven92 (4. April 2018)

Jim92 schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du bzw. was für ne Schrittlänge hast du? Ich schwanke grade bei genau dem Bike zwischen M und L hin und her.



176cm und 80cm Schrittlänge
Passend war für mich Größe M.
War vor Ort ..


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (4. April 2018)

bikebunker schrieb:


> @Free-Time-Biker habe letzte woche auch mit canyon telefoniert dort hieß es auch mal das die Liefertermine nicht mehr aktuell sind eher nach hinten verschoben werden müssten...



Ist ja echt ne Frechheit, dass die dann solche Termine auf der Website angeben.

Denke ich Frage aucj mal nach. Habe L


----------



## trebron317 (4. April 2018)

Kann das nur bestätigen was brouven92 & bikebunker schreiben. Habe heute auch bei Canyon angerufen. Liefertermin wird weiter nach hinten verschoben, genaueres konnte/wollte mir die Dame am Telefon nicht sagen. Habe ende Januar das Al 6.0 in Türkis und Rahmengröße S bestellt.


----------



## Joey12345 (4. April 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Interessantes Video.
> Federung des Torque. Die Pedale bewegen sich so gut wie gar nicht.
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, also ich find des Video eigtl ziemlich daneben....
Auf dem ersten Video hat der Typ soviel Luft im Dämpfer, dass er kaum bis zur Hälfte vom Hub kommt. Da hat fast keines der Räder in dem Federwegsbereich spürbare oder sichtbare Winkeländerung. 
Die Ist meistens erst zum letzten Drittel des Federwegs deutlich sichtbar. 

Und beim zweiten Video ist die Kurbel halb aus dem Bild, so dass man auch eigentlich nichts erkennen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konafiveo (5. April 2018)

Es ist da


----------



## trebron317 (5. April 2018)

Konafiveo schrieb:


> Es ist da


Pff...da sind wir natürlich mal gar nicht neidisch.. bei dem Rotz...

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf,kommt gut


----------



## brouven92 (5. April 2018)

Glückwunsch sieht klasse aus !

Habe heute via Mail das neue Datum erhalten. 7-11 Mai zum Kotzen !!!


----------



## jernejk (5. April 2018)

My AL 6 in L size was also delayed to 7-11 May (ordered in January)


----------



## trebron317 (5. April 2018)

Und auf der Website werden Liefertermine im Juni angegeben. Das kann noch was werden.


----------



## Konafiveo (5. April 2018)

Danke....wird jetzt direkt mit neuen Teilen bestückt


----------



## Itekei (5. April 2018)

jernejk schrieb:


> My AL 6 in L size was also delayed to 7-11 May (ordered in January)


Dito. In der Mail stand, dass wir eine kleine Aufmerksamkeit als Beilage bekommen, quasi als Entschädigung. Hoffe auf eine MT7 mit HC3.


----------



## jernejk (5. April 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Dito. In der Mail stand, dass wir eine kleine Aufmerksamkeit als Beilage bekommen, quasi als Entschädigung. Hoffe auf eine MT7 mit HC3.


I hope it won't be Eagle upgrade kit, as I have already got one...  I presume it will be a water bottle or something similar.


----------



## Konafiveo (5. April 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Dito. In der Mail stand, dass wir eine kleine Aufmerksamkeit als Beilage bekommen, quasi als Entschädigung. Hoffe auf eine MT7 mit HC3.


Das ist ein Wasserdichter Beutel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (5. April 2018)

Konafiveo schrieb:


> Das ist ein Wasserdichter Beutel


Das wünsch ich mir ja schon mein Leben lang, Hammer!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. April 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Und auf der Website werden Liefertermine im Juni angegeben. Das kann noch was werden.


Die Liefertermine auf der HP gelten für Bikes die jetzt bestellt werden. 
Betrifft euch, die schon bestellt haben, eigentlich nicht mehr. Eigentlich 
Woran hängts denn? Is was bekannt?


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (5. April 2018)

KW 19 OLE


----------



## trebron317 (5. April 2018)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Die Liefertermine auf der HP gelten für Bikes die jetzt bestellt werden.
> Betrifft euch, die schon bestellt haben, eigentlich nicht mehr. Eigentlich
> Woran hängts denn? Is was bekannt?



Ja das ist mir schon klar. Trotzdem. Auf die Entschädigung bin ich auch gespannt, Wasserflasche oder n 5€ Gutschein für den Canyon Store


----------



## brouven92 (5. April 2018)

Bin auch gespannt, aber da brauchen wir uns echt keine falschen Hoffungen machen.

Kommt eigentlich wer aus den Raum Heidelberg, vlt kann man ja mal (irgendwann wenn das Torque mal da ist) eine gemeinsame Runde drehen.
Bin noch Anfänger und will mich nun natürlich mehr in Richtung  Bikeparks und vereinzelte lokale Hometrails bewegen...


----------



## Unplugged (5. April 2018)

Hier auch 07.-11.05. mit kleiner Aufmerksamkeit. Na toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (5. April 2018)

brouven92 schrieb:


> Kommt eigentlich wer aus den Raum Heidelberg [...] mehr in Richtung Bikeparks [...]


Raum Stuttgart hier. Bikepark Beerfelden läge ja ideal für Dich, da bin ich dieses Jahr sich auch öfters, allerdings nicht mit dem Torque.


----------



## Itekei (5. April 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Auf die Entschädigung bin ich auch gespannt, Wasserflasche oder n 5€ Gutschein für den Canyon Store


In dem Fall pack ich das wieder ein und schick es zurück.


----------



## tomac85 (5. April 2018)

Im ersten Jahr als das Dude raus gekommen ist hatte es bei mir ca. 2 Monate Verzögerung.... gab ein Halstuch als Entschädigung.



Itekei schrieb:


> In dem Fall pack ich das wieder ein und schick es zurück.



Wenn du so denkst dann kannst gleich stornieren...


----------



## Guru (5. April 2018)

Konafiveo schrieb:


> Es ist da


soll man die Reverb nicht nur am unteren, dickeren Teil klemmen?


----------



## Konafiveo (5. April 2018)

Guru schrieb:


> soll man die Reverb nicht nur am unteren, dickeren Teil klemmen?


Ist nicht geklemmt...hängt da nur drin


----------



## Konafiveo (5. April 2018)

So alles umgebaut....andere Reifen...und Tubless kommt morgen✌


----------



## nationrider (5. April 2018)

Sieht  klasse aus 

Auch wenn ich kein Fan der Reifen bin.


----------



## Konafiveo (5. April 2018)

nationrider schrieb:


> Sieht  klasse aus
> 
> Auch wenn ich kein Fan der Reifen bin.



Sind jetzt Magic Mary drauf✌hat super geklappt mit Tubless Wollte bis morgen warten....mit dem umziehenaber morgenfrüh wird das Ding mal getestet


----------



## trebron317 (5. April 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Raum Stuttgart hier. Bikepark Beerfelden läge ja ideal für Dich, da bin ich dieses Jahr sich auch öfters, allerdings nicht mit dem Torque.



Raum Schwäbisch Hall. War bisher immer gerne in Osternohe aber Beerfelden hatte ich mir für dieses Jahr auch unbedingt vorgenommen. Wenns denn dann mal da ist können wir uns gerne dort treffen & wir könnten uns direkt Teamshirts drucken lassen -> "Die Torquingers - besser spät als nie"  Wobei Itekei da ja wohl raus ist..


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. April 2018)

Konafiveo schrieb:


> So alles umgebaut....andere Reifen...und Tubless kommt morgen✌


Schicke Karre...nur die Bremsleitungen könnten nen Tick länger sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konafiveo (6. April 2018)

Also kurzer Bericht

Das DING geht wie die Sau

Man steht sehr tief im Bike was mega Sicherheit gibt.....

Fahrwerk mega Sahne

Es will Sprünge...verblocktes...usw....

Und hochpedalieren ....macht es Top....bei ganz steilen Passagen steigt die Front....

Alles in allem....ein mega Hammer geiles Bike✌


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (6. April 2018)

Lt. Website kommen die Torques Al jetzt erst im Juni 
Mit mai kann man dann ja wohl vergessen Oder?


----------



## Unplugged (9. April 2018)

Mail von Canyon, neues Versanddatum 16.-20.04.


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (9. April 2018)

@Unplugged   Wann bestellt? Welches Modell und Farbe?

Was war denn ursprünglich angegeben?


----------



## Unplugged (9. April 2018)

Unplugged schrieb:


> CF 8.0, bestellt 16.02., Liefertermin ursprünglich 12.-16.03. Heutige Mail von Canyon:
> “Laut unserem System kann ich dir mitteilen, dass wir die Komponenten für dein Bike Anfang April im Haus haben und dein Bike dann fertigstellen werden.
> 
> Sobald es in den Versand geht wirst du per E-Mail benachrichtigt.
> ...


----------



## Fizzybubbele (10. April 2018)

Hey bin relativ neu in der bikewelt.

Hab mir das torque al 6.0 bestellt und will mir für arbeiten am bike n drehmomentschlüssel holen. Reichen 2-24nm für die meisten arbeiten? Was sind denn die größten anzugsmomente beim torque?
Danke im voraus


----------



## OneTrustMan (10. April 2018)

Fizzybubbele schrieb:


> Hey bin relativ neu in der bikewelt.
> 
> Hab mir das torque al 6.0 bestellt und will mir für arbeiten am bike n drehmomentschlüssel holen. Reichen 2-24nm für die meisten arbeiten? Was sind denn die größten anzugsmomente beim torque?
> Danke im voraus


Für das meiste reicht der völlig aus.


----------



## Fizzybubbele (10. April 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Für das meiste reicht der völlig aus.


Für was reichts nicht? Mehr als tretlager und pedale?


----------



## OneTrustMan (10. April 2018)

Fizzybubbele schrieb:


> Für was reichts nicht? Mehr als tretlager und pedale?


Ach Pedale, Tretlager und Kassette habe ich immer ohne Drehmomentschlüssel gemacht.
Mir reicht mein 2-25nm Drehmo völlig zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (10. April 2018)

Ich glaub ich bin über 12nm Bei meiner Schrauberei noch nicht rausgekommen.


----------



## Unplugged (10. April 2018)

Gerade kommt die Mail von Canyon, dass das Rad versandt wurde. Lieferung lt. Sendungsverfolgung morgen.


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (10. April 2018)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Gerade kommt die Mail von Canyon, dass das Rad versandt wurde. Lieferung lt. Sendungsverfolgung morgen.




Sicher dass es nicht das Handtuch ist?


----------



## Unplugged (10. April 2018)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Sicher dass es nicht das Handtuch ist?


In dem wasserdichten Sack wahrscheinlich. Ich bin gespannt. Dumm nur, dass wir morgen mittag wegfahren


----------



## Rick7 (11. April 2018)

Fizzybubbele schrieb:


> Für was reichts nicht? Mehr als tretlager und pedale?



Bei race face und sram Kurbeln brauchst du 50 - 60 nm


----------



## Unplugged (11. April 2018)

Es ist tatsächlich heute gekommen. Nur bin ich gerade 300km entfernt und kann es erst am Freitag auspacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konafiveo (11. April 2018)

Ich hab Canyon mal angeschrieben ....zwecks....KLEINE AUFMERKSAMKEIT das bei mir nichts im Karton war....naja was soll ich sagen....die Dame hat sich entschuldigt....und mir gesagt das sie etwas losschicktist schon unterwegs....Bild im Anhang✌


----------



## Konafiveo (11. April 2018)

Ahja....und die erste Testfahrt war Mega


----------



## Konafiveo (11. April 2018)

Und hier ein kurzes Video vom Aufbau


----------



## OneTrustMan (13. April 2018)

Ich habe jetzt lange hin und her überlegt und Gestern das AL 5.0 bestellt.
Liefertermin schein ja noch weiter nach Hinten gerückt zu ein.
Ich brauch mir also kein Stress machen 
Andererseits steht auf der Canyon Webseite das "Nachnahme" der schnellste Weg zu deinen Canyon ist.
Ich habs einfach mal gemacht, vielleicht kommt es ja doch eher.


----------



## SCM (13. April 2018)

Ich bin gerade das AL in L und XL in Koblenz Probe gefahren. Mit 187,5 fiel die Entscheidung schwer. Der Rechner wählt rein aufgrund der Körpergröße XL, kommt aufgrund meiner kurzen Beine dann aber doch zu L. Ich habe festgestellt, dass das 500er Sitzrohr auch bei kurzen Beinen kein Problem ist, werde das Rad jedoch dennoch auf jeden Fall in L bestellen. Das Kurvenverhalten des L, die Art, wie es sich von links nach rechts werfen lässt und das kürzere Steuerrohr sind definitiv ausschlaggebend. Da ich damit nicht nur Freeride-Touren, sondern Park fahren will, ist L erste Wahl. Nur so als Hinweis an alle, die auch so eine Zwischengröße sind.


----------



## A-n-d-y (13. April 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade das AL in L und XL in Koblenz Probe gefahren. Mit 187,5 fiel die Entscheidung schwer. Der Rechner wählt rein aufgrund der Körpergröße XL, kommt aufgrund meiner kurzen Beine dann aber doch zu L. Ich habe festgestellt, dass das 500er Sitzrohr auch bei kurzen Beinen kein Problem ist, werde das Rad jedoch dennoch auf jeden Fall in L bestellen. Das Kurvenverhalten des L, die Art, wie es sich von links nach rechts werfen lässt und das kürzere Steuerrohr sind definitiv ausschlaggebend. Da ich damit nicht nur Touren, sondern Park fahren will, ist L erste Wahl. Nur so als Hinweis an alle, die auch so eine Zwischengröße sind.



Bin ca. gleich groß,  welche Schrittlänge hast du denn?


----------



## SCM (13. April 2018)

A-n-d-y schrieb:


> Bin ca. gleich groß,  welche Schrittlänge hast du denn?


84  Das XL rollt geil geradeaus, aber war mir dann doch zu...stelzig.


----------



## OneTrustMan (13. April 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> 84  Das XL rollt geil geradeaus, aber war mir dann doch zu...stelzig.


Mit meinen 93 bleibt mir leider keine Wahl 
Egal, ich freu mich auf AL 5.0
Welches Modell hast du bestellt?


----------



## SCM (14. April 2018)

AL 6.0 in blau. Bei 93 hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch XL genommen, aber nicht wegen des Reaches, sondern wegen des Sitzrohrs. Ich bin beide Recht ausgiebig gefahren, Bunny Hops, Manuals, Wheelies, schnelle Kurvenwechsel - für mich war das L (logischerweise) agiler und leichter kontrollierbar, ohne irgendwie gestaucht zu wirken. Gäbe es den Rahmen mit 48er Sitzrohr und 470er Reach, wäre dass wahrscheinlich die 100% perfekte Größe für mich.


----------



## OneTrustMan (14. April 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> AL 6.0 in blau. Bei 93 hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch XL genommen, aber nicht wegen des Reaches, sondern wegen des Sitzrohrs.


Ja die 500mm sind so ziemlich meine Grenze.
Mein Jeffsy in XL hat 520mm.
Und selbst da habe ich noch gut 3cm Platz bei einer 150er Vario Stütze.
Hab das Orange genommen. 
Edit: Sehe gerade das das AL 5 in Orange und XL nun ausverkauft ist.
Ich hoffe die haben meins später noch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marswallace (14. April 2018)

Heute erste Probe im "Bikepark" Thale Rosstrappe.... läuft super!!!
der Lack ist allerdings nicht sehr robust, es war ein bisschen schlammig und das ist nicht ohne Folgen geblieben. Bilde mir ein der Lack des 15er Spectral hatte bessere Nehmerqualitäten.
wer einen 2,6er Baron hinten fahren will (30er Felge) sollte mit Abrieb rechnen...


----------



## Unplugged (15. April 2018)

Habe mein Torque gestern in Betrieb genommen, das Teil ist die ÜBERKARRE! Natürlich geht es bergauf (nur) etwas behäbiger als ein Enduro mit 160mm, aber bergab.... Junge, Junge, Juuuuunge


----------



## SCM (15. April 2018)

Also das mit den Anhängen scheint schwierig zu sein. Der ein lädt 20 MB an Bildern in Attachments, der andere zeigt Mäusekino.


----------



## marswallace (15. April 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Also das mit den Anhängen scheint schwierig zu sein. Der ein lädt 20 MB an Bildern in Attachments, der andere zeigt Mäusekino.



Herzchen, ich werd jetzt nicht noch die Bilder runterrechnen....


----------



## SCM (15. April 2018)

marswallace schrieb:


> Herzchen, ich werd jetzt nicht noch die Bilder runterrechnen....



Schatzi, das macht die Forensoftware für Dich. Ganz automatisch. Wenn man sie korrekt bedienen kann.

Micro (3,9 KB):





Klein (8,1 KB):





Mittel (81,7 KB):





Groß und Original erspare ich den Mitlesenden, da da a) kein Torque abgebildet ist und b) ich in der Lage bin, keine X Megabyte großen Bilder anzuhängen, die in der 100% Ansicht keinen Sinn ergeben.

Dauert keine 3 Sekunden.

Cheers, Schatzi.


----------



## Unplugged (15. April 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Schatzi, das macht die Forensoftware für Dich. Ganz automatisch. Wenn man sie korrekt bedienen kann.
> 
> Micro (3,9 KB):
> 
> ...



Du bist bei allem “In-der-Lage-sein“ aber schon noch in der Lage, Dir die Bilder im Benutzeralbum anzusehen?


----------



## BenniM (15. April 2018)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Habe mein Torque gestern in Betrieb genommen, das Teil ist die ÜBERKARRE! Natürlich geht es bergauf (nur) etwas behäbiger als ein Enduro mit 160mm, aber bergab.... Junge, Junge, Juuuuunge



Schickes Bike. Hat Canyon dir die Laufräder mit dem DHR MaxxGrip hinten statt vorne so geliefert oder ist das von dir so beabsichtigt?


----------



## Unplugged (15. April 2018)

BenniM schrieb:


> Schickes Bike. Hat Canyon dir die Laufräder mit dem DHR MaxxGrip hinten statt vorne so geliefert oder ist das von dir so beabsichtigt?


Berechtigte Frage, mir ist das erst aufgefallen, als ich schon unterwegs war. Wurde also so geliefert, fuhr sich aber auch nicht wirklich schlechter und der Vorderreifen hatte trotzdem guten Grip, ich zieh sie aber nochmal um und vergleiche.
Gerade gesehen: auf der Homepage haben sie beim 9.0 auch die Reifen vertauscht


----------



## SCM (15. April 2018)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Du bist bei allem “In-der-Lage-sein“ aber schon noch in der Lage, Dir die Bilder im Benutzeralbum anzusehen?



Kann man auch drauf verlinken, als statt einfach irgendwas irgendwie mit dieser "Lass die anderen doch machen"-Einstellung ins Forum zu rotzen. 

Ist halt die Frage, welchen Nutzwert 9 Megabyte große Anhänge oder nichtverlinktes Mäusekino ohne Hinweis auf größere Bilder im Album für den Leser hier haben, wenn die Forensoftware es jedem ermöglicht, ein gut aufgelösten Bild mit geringem Speicherplatzverbrauch direkt im Post einzubinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (15. April 2018)

Ja... Hier ist ja zum Thema alles gesagt, Bike ist da, fährt sich geil und ich wünsche allen anderen, die noch warten müssen, dass ihr Torque bald da ist und sie damit genauso viel Spaß haben, wie ich. Ich melde mich dann wieder ab ins richtige Leben mit echten Leuten und wirklich wichtigen Dingen


----------



## marswallace (15. April 2018)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Ja... Hier ist ja zum Thema alles gesagt, Bike ist da, fährt sich geil und ich wünsche allen anderen, die noch warten müssen, dass ihr Torque bald da ist und sie damit genauso viel Spaß haben, wie ich. Ich melde mich dann wieder ab ins richtige Leben mit echten Leuten und wirklich wichtigen Dingen



TOP ;-)

Ich auch...


----------



## Rick7 (15. April 2018)

aber die arme Forums software is schon auch wichtig. Die hats schon schwer mit uns hobby usern


----------



## OneTrustMan (15. April 2018)

Der Schäfer hat wohl mit Canyon ein Al 5.0 verlost.
Das Burst Orange sieht richtig geil aus. 
Hoffentlich kommt meins doch eher 
Wer sich das ganze Gequatsche sparen will einfach bis Minute 27:40 gehen.


----------



## marswallace (15. April 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> aber die arme Forums software is schon auch wichtig. Die hats schon schwer mit uns hobby usern



Jenau!


----------



## OneTrustMan (17. April 2018)

Hab noch mal Rückmeldung von Canyon bekommen.
Also die AL Modelle werden definitiv erst Ende Juli Anfang August geliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Free-Time-Biker (17. April 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Hab noch mal Rückmeldung von Canyon bekommen.
> Also die AL Modelle werden definitiv erst Ende Juli Anfang August geliefert.




Bitte 

Alle?


----------



## OneTrustMan (17. April 2018)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Bitte
> 
> Alle?


Die XL Größen. Steht ja auch so auf der Canyon Seite.
Die anderen wohl nicht.
Ist zwar blöd, aber wenn ich es dann habe ist die Freude um so Größer


----------



## SCM (17. April 2018)

Und zwei Monate später sind die dann im Sale. ...fies.


----------



## OneTrustMan (17. April 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Und zwei Monate später sind die dann im Sale. ...fies.


Glaube nicht das da XL dabei sein werden.
Bei Männer MTB sind die XL und L Größen meistens immer weg.


----------



## Agent500 (18. April 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Bei Männer MTB sind die XL und L Größen meistens immer weg.



*Die Frage in die Runde, hat überhaupt irgendwer ein 2018er Torque Alu in den letzten 4,5 Monaten erhalten?*
Egal welche Größe, Austattung oder Farbe.

Bis jetzt gibt es doch nur ne handvoll CF Rahmen + Modelle hier, oder?

Ich stell mir die Frage, warum stellt man ein Rad im Dez.2017 vor, wenn man es nicht vor August 2018 liefern kann? Und selbst der Termin ist ja nicht sicher. 
Und beim Strive AL sieht es auch nicht besser aus.


----------



## FunkyBadass (18. April 2018)

Deshalb habe ich meine Bestellung storniert und mich anderweitig versorgt. Der Sommer ist rum wenn das Bike dann da ist.
Sowas ist einfach bekackt!


----------



## SCM (18. April 2018)

Weil man die Orderzahlen anhand der Vorbestellungen kalkuliert, um möglichst wenig Restposten zu haben und die Lagerhaltungskosten senken möchte? Und weil Upfrontpayment geil ist?

Die Räder sind auch aus diesem Grund preislich so attraktiv. Wenn die einfach so bestellen würden und dann erst abverkaufen, wären die Räder deutlich teurer.

Die aktuelle Verzögerung dürfte allerdings auf Produktions-/Lieferschwierigkeiten hinweisen und für die genauso blöd sein wie für den Endkunden.


----------



## OneTrustMan (18. April 2018)

FunkyBadass schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich meine Bestellung storniert und mich anderweitig versorgt. Der Sommer ist rum wenn das Bike dann da ist.
> Sowas ist einfach bekackt!


Bei mir geht das schon.
Hab ja noch das Jeffsy


----------



## Itekei (19. April 2018)

Nichts neues im Wartezimmer, oder?


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (19. April 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Nichts neues im Wartezimmer, oder?




Die Wartezeit für das AM hat sich auf der Website wieder auf Juli verschoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jernejk (19. April 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Nichts neues im Wartezimmer, oder?


My bike should had been sent till 6. of April and on that date recieved email that it was postponed to 7.-11. of May. Now I am waiting and am a bit concerned about informations on July an August...


----------



## Itekei (19. April 2018)

@Unplugged: Hat das Torque mehr Reach als Dein Enduro? Wenn ja, wie fühlt sich das an? Bei mir sind es vom Strive auf's Torque immerhin ca. 2cm.


----------



## SCM (20. April 2018)

Was hat das AL eigentlich für einen Kurbelstandard? Ich würde hier gerne direkt wechseln und was vorrätig haben, wenn das Bike ankommt.

Und hat der 1850er Spline LRS eigentlich 30mm Innen- oder Außenbreite?


----------



## Agent500 (20. April 2018)

FunkyBadass schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich meine Bestellung storniert und mich anderweitig versorgt. Der Sommer ist rum wenn das Bike dann da ist.



Werde ich vermutlich auch so machen. Schade, dabei sind die hier mehr oder weniger direkt vor der Haustür.



SCM schrieb:


> Und hat der 1850er Spline LRS eigentlich 30mm Innen- oder Außenbreite?



Ich dachte die geben immer die Innenbreite an?


----------



## die3lustigen2 (20. April 2018)

Hallo,

das nächste Bike soll wahrscheinlich ein Strive oder Torque werden (Aluminium).

Geht das Torque einigermaßen Bergauf (mit meinem alten 2011 geht das ja irgendwie ganz schön schlecht, bzw. ist es sehr kräftezehrend...).
Kann man Dämpfer und Gabel irgendwie sperren oder "hart" stellen beim Torque (ala Lockout)?

Vom Einsatzgebiet würde das Strive mit Sicherheit reichen, aber da sich beide Bikes vom Preis und vom Gewicht nicht allzu viel nehmen, könnte man sich ja auch für´s Torque mit mehr "Reserven" entscheiden (wenn es denn Bergauf einigermaßen geht).

Einige haben ja bereits geschrieben das es sich Bergauf pedalieren lässt, evtl. existieren ja aber auch gegenteilige Meinungen (Kurbellänge etc.).

Ich bin 1,80m groß --> also Rahmengröße L

Vielen Dank

Gruß


----------



## OneTrustMan (20. April 2018)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Werde ich vermutlich auch so machen. Schade, dabei sind die hier mehr oder weniger direkt vor der Haustür.


Kann ich verstehen.
Wenn ich nicht schon ein gutes Fully hätte würde ich auch stornieren.
Alternativen gibt es bei den Federweg nicht so viele, aber ein 160er "Hobel" reicht ja auch aus.


----------



## Itekei (20. April 2018)

die3lustigen2 schrieb:


> Kann man Dämpfer und Gabel irgendwie sperren oder "hart" stellen beim Torque (ala Lockout)?


Ja. Die Geometrie ist halt aber trotzdem anders.



die3lustigen2 schrieb:


> Vom Einsatzgebiet würde das Strive mit Sicherheit reichen


Wenn Du keine wirklich anspruchsvollen Hometrails fährst und nicht vorhast, im Bikepark wenigstens moderat abzugehen, würde ich dann ein Strive nehmen. Das vor allem, wenn du auch Strecke und Höhenmeter machen willst.


----------



## SCM (22. April 2018)

Das Torque pedaliert sich, insbesondere im Vergleich zu anderen "Freeridern", ganz hervorragend. Keine komisch verlagerte Sitzposition, keine kranken Sitzwinkel, von daher passt die Beschreibung seitens Canyon hier schon sehr gut. Ich hätte, außer bezüglich des Gewichts, jetzt keine Vorbehalte, das Ding 2000Hm hochzutreten - ohne danach keine Knie- oder Rückenschmerzen wegen irgendwelchen komischen Winkel zu haben. Klar geht das effizienter, aber wenn es nur darum geht, kaufe ich mir halt ein XC-Hardtail.

Die Kiste ist geil, da hat Canyon echt was tolles auf die Beine gestellt, was andere zum Nachziehen bewegen dürfte.


----------



## OneTrustMan (22. April 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Das Torque pedaliert sich, insbesondere im Vergleich zu anderen "Freeridern", ganz hervorragend. Keine komisch verlagerte Sitzposition, keine kranken Sitzwinkel, von daher passt die Beschreibung seitens Canyon hier schon sehr gut. Ich hätte, außer bezüglich des Gewichts, jetzt keine Vorbehalte, das Ding 2000Hm hochzutreten - ohne danach keine Knie- oder Rückenschmerzen wegen irgendwelchen komischen Winkel zu haben. Klar geht das effizienter, aber wenn es nur darum geht, kaufe ich mir halt ein XC-Hardtail.
> 
> Die Kiste ist geil, da hat Canyon echt was tolles auf die Beine gestellt, was andere zum Nachziehen bewegen dürfte.


Geil! Wenn jetzt meins schon da wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konafiveo (22. April 2018)

Moin Mädels....hab mal neue infos....2 mal Haustrail...danach 2Tage Bikepark Willingen.....ergebnis Dämpfer gerissenCanyon sagt....ab nach Fox....nicht mehr fahrenGeile scheisse
Hoffe morgen bekomm ich ne info von Fox.....
Bike ist das Cf 9.0 Pro


----------



## OneTrustMan (22. April 2018)

Konafiveo schrieb:


> Moin Mädels....hab mal neue infos....2 mal Haustrail...danach 2Tage Bikepark Willingen.....ergebnis Dämpfer gerissenCanyon sagt....ab nach Fox....nicht mehr fahrenGeile scheisse
> Hoffe morgen bekomm ich ne info von Fox.....
> Bike ist das Cf 9.0 Pro


Hab dein Video gesehen. 
Echt Scheiße so was. 
Hoffentlich dauert es nicht zu lange.


----------



## SCM (22. April 2018)

Konafiveo schrieb:


> Moin Mädels....hab mal neue infos....2 mal Haustrail...danach 2Tage Bikepark Willingen.....ergebnis Dämpfer gerissenCanyon sagt....ab nach Fox....nicht mehr fahrenGeile scheisse
> Hoffe morgen bekomm ich ne info von Fox.....
> Bike ist das Cf 9.0 Pro



Wie,Canyon sagt ab? Du hast nen Gewährleistungsanspruch gegen die, auch wenn das ein Fox-Dämpfer ist...


----------



## Konafiveo (22. April 2018)

Naja....die haben mir gesagt....das sie den Dämpfer zu fest angezogen haben....und ihnen das leid tutund das sie keinen Dämpfer da haben....und ich mich mit Fox in verbindung setzen soll....wenn kosten entstehen....soll ich in Vorkasse gehen....und bekomme das Geld wiederAlso ich finde das ist ein Top Service.....


----------



## SCM (22. April 2018)

Ach, ok, dann passt das ja.


----------



## Konafiveo (22. April 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Ach, ok, dann passt das ja.


Was meinst du?.....war ironisch ✌


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (22. April 2018)

In Beerfelden dass letzten SO einer den ganzen Tsg rum, weil ihm seine Fox im Sender auf Dirtjump-Niveau abgesackt ist.


----------



## SCM (22. April 2018)

Könnte jemand für mich die Länge der hinteren Bremsleitung ausmessen? Meine alte Saint soll sofort dran geschraubt werden und ich wüsste gerne vorab, ob ich noch eine neue Leitung bestellen muss.


----------



## Konafiveo (22. April 2018)

In L....ca 176cm✌


----------



## SCM (22. April 2018)

Mega, danke!


----------



## Itekei (23. April 2018)

Canyon reagiert nicht auf schriftliche Anfragen und der Chat scheint offensichtlich auch nur selten aufrufbar zu sein. Kein guter Eindruck, den ein Direktversender, der auf den direkten Draht zu den Kunden setzt, hier macht.


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (23. April 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Canyon reagiert nicht auf schriftliche Anfragen und der Chat scheint offensichtlich auch nur selten aufrufbar zu sein. Kein guter Eindruck, den ein Direktversender, der auf den direkten Draht zu den Kunden setzt, hier macht.



Die sind bestimmt gerade dabei dein Rad aufzubauen


----------



## Itekei (23. April 2018)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Die sind bestimmt gerade dabei dein Rad aufzubauen


Das bezweifle ich ernsthaft.


----------



## Exuca (23. April 2018)

Also mein Kumpel und ich hatten im Februar jeweils 2 Torques bestellt 

Ich das AL 7.0 Schwarz in L 
Mein Kumpel das AL 5.0 Schwarz in L 

Unsere Liefertermine wurden natürlich wie bei allen anderen von April auf 7-11.5 verschoben.

Mein Kumpel sein Torque wurde jetzt aufeinmal am Freitag versendet und müsste heute ankommen.

Und die Liefertermine wurden auf der Website auch nochmal 2 Wochen nach vorne geschoben.

Also sollte es jetzt nicht mehr an den Alu Rahmen hängen ...... 

Dann hoffe ich mal das es jetzt bei Canyon mal losgeht mit den AL Modellen


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (23. April 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich ernsthaft.



Also jetzt sind's ja nur noch 2 Wochen bis zur Auslieferungs KW.
Müsste bei einer Verzögerung dann nicht langsam mal ne Aktualisierung kommen?


----------



## Itekei (23. April 2018)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Also jetzt sind's ja nur noch 2 Wochen bis zur Auslieferungs KW.
> Müsste bei einer Verzögerung dann nicht langsam mal ne Aktualisierung kommen?


Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (23. April 2018)

Leute: DAS WARTEN LOHNT !
Canyon war am letzten SA im Rahmen des PCF mit allen möglich Torques bei der Eröffnung unseres Bikeparks (Gewinnerfahrten mit Thomas Genon und Tomas Lemoine) und wir konnten auch einmal bisi rumkurven:
ALLE waren begeistert von dem Teil ... und das waren nicht nur Canyon-Fanboys  ; - )


----------



## jernejk (24. April 2018)

Mine ( AL 6, size L) was also shipped yesterday... So excited!


----------



## marswallace (24. April 2018)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Also jetzt sind's ja nur noch 2 Wochen bis zur Auslieferungs KW.
> Müsste bei einer Verzögerung dann nicht langsam mal ne Aktualisierung kommen?



nach meinem zugegeben geringen Erfahrungsschatz (2 Canyon in den letzten 3 Jahren bestellt) kommt die Aktualisierung 2 Tage NACH dem angegebenen Lieferdatum.


----------



## Joey12345 (24. April 2018)

Konafiveo schrieb:


> Naja....die haben mir gesagt....das sie den Dämpfer zu fest angezogen haben....und ihnen das leid tutund das sie keinen Dämpfer da haben....und ich mich mit Fox in verbindung setzen soll....wenn kosten entstehen....soll ich in Vorkasse gehen....und bekomme das Geld wiederAlso ich finde das ist ein Top Service.....



Die haben sogar zugegeben, dass sie den Dämpfer zu fest angezogen haben???
Wie bitte? Hahahahaha....

Grundsätzlich kannst du aber erstmal froh sein, dass die dich das selber regeln lassen. 
Fox ist immer super schnell...


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (24. April 2018)

jernejk schrieb:


> Mine ( AL 6, size L) was also shipped yesterday... So excited!




Cool 
Colour Blue?


----------



## jernejk (24. April 2018)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Cool
> Colour Blue?


Sorry, forgot to mention that it is black...


----------



## OneTrustMan (25. April 2018)




----------



## jernejk (25. April 2018)

I have recieved mine AL 6 in large today:




Went with straight upgrade to 1x12 Eagle but got to the issue: "conflict" between chain and the hanger on 10T sprocket:





Got my bike to the local mechanic an let him find the solution or my error.

Have to say that bike had some minor scratches on the frame and fork crown.


----------



## marswallace (25. April 2018)

jernejk schrieb:


> I have recieved mine AL 6 in large today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats weired, have the 8 CF and already switched to Eagle xx1 without any issues
The rear frame should be the Same???!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jernejk (25. April 2018)

marswallace schrieb:


> Thats weired, have the 8 CF and already switched to Eagle xx1 without any issues
> The rear frame should be the Same???!!!


I hope it was just my error...


----------



## marswallace (25. April 2018)

jernejk schrieb:


> I hope it was just my error...



And I have switched to Newman wheelset... Maybe thats a Point too...


----------



## OneTrustMan (25. April 2018)

jernejk schrieb:


> I hope it was just my error...


I have seen your pics.
Your chain is too long.


----------



## Davedrift (26. April 2018)

@jerneik You have to fit your gear shift. The small sprocket of the gear shift has to start to 100% under the 10T sprocket of our pinion. Use our hearing an rotate the border screw. It´s 1x11 but it´s the same.
http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/schrauber_tipps/sram-1x11-schaltung-einstellen/a36903.html
or


----------



## jernejk (26. April 2018)

Thank you for your support!
I did the chain lenght as advised by Sram (YT video about Eagle setup) - largest chainrings and 1-2 inner link overlap. I am sure that my mechanic will set it up right or find the right solution to make it work. I will get back with info when I recieve my bike back (till end of the weekend).


----------



## xc9 (26. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen 
hat sich mal jemand Gedanken gemacht wo der enorme Gewichtsunterschied zum Capra stecken soll ?


Torque cf 8 :14,5 kg

Capra 27 cf : 13,6 kg

kommt mir komisch vor ,an der Ausstattung glaub ich nicht dass 1kg Unterschied iss ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (26. April 2018)

Bei canyon steht Gewicht Größe M, bei YT nichts, also geh ich mal davon aus dass sie das in S wiegen.


----------



## greg12 (26. April 2018)

xc9 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> hat sich mal jemand Gedanken gemacht wo der enorme Gewichtsunterschied zum Capra stecken soll ?
> ?


nur in der angabe auf der homepage.... in der realität ist das yt schwerer als angegeben. canyon hat aus der vergangenheit gelernt und gibt die gewichte heute realistischer und zutreffender an als vor ein paar jahren!
in der praxis wird der unterschied 300-400gramm in der gleichen rahmengröße betragen!


----------



## OneTrustMan (26. April 2018)

Ja das stimmt. Die YT Bikes sind angegeben mit Größe S und sind trotzdem ein kleines bisschen schwerer.
Macht aber nix.
Fahren tun sie sich geil. Das Torque ist bestimmt auch super!


----------



## jernejk (26. April 2018)

jernejk schrieb:


> Thank you for your support!
> I did the chain lenght as advised by Sram (YT video about Eagle setup) - largest chainrings and 1-2 inner link overlap. I am sure that my mechanic will set it up right or find the right solution to make it work. I will get back with info when I recieve my bike back (till end of the weekend).



I have just recieved a message from my mechanic; the casette was not tightened enugh. He said that everything is now working as it should. The test ride will have to wait untill the sunday...


----------



## OneTrustMan (27. April 2018)

Welche exakten Maße hat eigentlich der Dämpfer fürs Torque?


----------



## jernejk (29. April 2018)

First ride with Torque (AL 6) and it is epic!


----------



## OneTrustMan (29. April 2018)

jernejk schrieb:


> First ride with Torque (AL 6) and it is epic!


I want mine


----------



## A-n-d-y (30. April 2018)

Wenn jemand Interesse hat,  aktuell ist ein torque cf 9.0 pro in L im factory outlet für  4199€:

https://www.canyon.com/factory-outlet/category.html#category=mtb-bikes&id=26027

*Edit: hab gerade gesehen,  das Teil ist schon übel verschrammt !*


----------



## OneTrustMan (30. April 2018)

A-n-d-y schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Interesse hat,  aktuell ist ein torque cf 9.0 pro in L im factory outlet für  4199€:
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/factory-outlet/category.html#category=mtb-bikes&id=26027
> 
> *Edit: hab gerade gesehen,  das Teil ist schon übel verschrammt !*


Alter Schwede!


----------



## A-n-d-y (30. April 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Alter Schwede!



Ja, sieht schon sehr mitgenommen aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdr-smn (30. April 2018)

Bei dem Zustand finde ich die 800€ Ersparnis aber ganz schön knauserig von Canyon


----------



## Maik-80 (30. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen!
Habe mein AL 7.0 am Samsag bekommen  Liefertermin wurde vom 26.03. auf den 20.04. verschoben....danach keine Meldung mehr. Und dann...tada...
Die Bude läuft wie die Sau!!!! 
Aber heute habe ich bei schönstem Sonnenschein etwas gesehen. Am Samstag war noch nix..Gewalteinwirkungen gab es keine. 


  

Sieht aus wie geknickt...der Lack ist "gestaucht"...sieht aus wie alte Haut...

Habe Canyon eben angeschrieben, Mal sehen was die dazu sagen.

Was sagt ihr denn dazu?


----------



## OneTrustMan (1. Mai 2018)

Maik-80 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Habe mein AL 7.0 am Samsag bekommen  Liefertermin wurde vom 26.03. auf den 20.04. verschoben....danach keine Meldung mehr. Und dann...tada...
> Die Bude läuft wie die Sau!!!!
> Aber heute habe ich bei schönstem Sonnenschein etwas gesehen. Am Samstag war noch nix..Gewalteinwirkungen gab es keine.
> ...


Sieht schon aus wie ne Delle.
Ist der Lack unbeschädigt?


----------



## Maik-80 (1. Mai 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Sieht schon aus wie ne Delle.
> Ist der Lack unbeschädigt?


Alles unbeschädigt. Kein Kratzer, nichts.


----------



## OneTrustMan (1. Mai 2018)

Dann war die Delle wohl vor dem Lackieren schon drin.


Maik-80 schrieb:


> Alles unbeschädigt. Kein Kratzer, nichts.


----------



## SCM (1. Mai 2018)

Das Descendant-Kettenblatt am AL 6.0 ist eins mit Offset in Richtung Rahmen, korrekt?


----------



## Rick7 (2. Mai 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Dann war die Delle wohl vor dem Lackieren schon drin.



also das muss nicht sein. Kann bei stumpfer Einwirkung auch nachträglich passiert sein. Hab schon riesige Beulen am Unterrohr gesehen, 
wo der Lack auch keinen Kratzer hatte. Schwierig zu sagen...


----------



## Jim92 (2. Mai 2018)

Hat schon jemand der nen Blaues AL 6.0/7.0 bestellt hat genauere Infos? Auf der Webseite hat sich ja der Termin schon wieder stark nach hinten verschoben


----------



## SCM (2. Mai 2018)

Ist die Frage, ob das auch bereits bestellte Räder betrifft, oder nur solche, die ab jetzt bestellt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jim92 (2. Mai 2018)

Und noch ne Frage bzgl. der Geometrie. Wenn ich die Daten mal mit denen von meinem 2016er Tyee vergleiche würde mir das M sehr Nahe liegen von den Geometriedaten. Wenn ich aber meine Größe errechnen lasse, sagt mir Canyon immer ich soll das M nehmen. Wie sieht das so bei euch aus? Vllt ist ja jemand von euch Torque Besitzern so groß wie ich. Bei mir wären das 1,83m mit ca. 83cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## crossy-pietro (2. Mai 2018)

Bzgl.: Verfügbarkeiten

Zitat aus den Canyon-FAQs:

Unsere Bikes werden in Chargen nach einem zu Beginn des Geschäftsjahres festgelegten Produktionsplan hergestellt. Um die Verfügbarkeit zu überprüfen, kannst Du auf der Produkthomepage des jeweiligen Bikes unter der Produktbeschreibung auf den Button "Verfügbarkeit" klicken. Du erhältst eine Übersicht über die voraussichtlichen Liefertermine in der jeweiligen Größe und Farbe.

Bikes, welche als "ab Lager" gekennzeichnet sind, sind innerhalb von 7 Werktagen versandbereit. Ist ein Bike als "Ausverkauft" markiert, bitten wir Dich mit uns in Kontakt zu treten, damit wir Dir eine passende Alternative anbieten können. *Die voraussichtlichen Liefertermine gelten nur für Neubestellungen, bereits ausgeführte Bestellungen sind von Änderungen nicht betroffen.*

Bitte beachte, dass es sich jeweils um den voraussichtlichen Versandtermin bei einer heute eingehenden Bestellung handelt. Unser aktueller Bestand wird minütlich aktualisiert.


----------



## SCM (2. Mai 2018)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Bzgl.: Verfügbarkeiten
> 
> Zitat aus den Canyon-FAQs:
> 
> ...



Merci. So ergibt das auch Sinn. Ich muss nachher aber zuhause trotzdem nochmal mein Lieferdatum checken. 

Edit: Alles beim Alten.


----------



## OneTrustMan (6. Mai 2018)

Jim92 schrieb:


> Und noch ne Frage bzgl. der Geometrie. Wenn ich die Daten mal mit denen von meinem 2016er Tyee vergleiche würde mir das M sehr Nahe liegen von den Geometriedaten. Wenn ich aber meine Größe errechnen lasse, sagt mir Canyon immer ich soll das M nehmen. Wie sieht das so bei euch aus? Vllt ist ja jemand von euch Torque Besitzern so groß wie ich. Bei mir wären das 1,83m mit ca. 83cm Schrittlänge.


Du hast doch bei Canyon in den Geodaten die Sitzhöhe. ( Das sollte jeder Hersteller so machen )
Von der Sitz und Körperhöhe her kannst du auch die L fahren.


----------



## Itekei (7. Mai 2018)

Diese Woche kommt unser Torque! Oder doch nicht? Schon jemand was gehört?


----------



## OneTrustMan (7. Mai 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Diese Woche kommt unser Torque! Oder doch nicht? Schon jemand was gehört?


Welches Modell hast du bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (7. Mai 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Welches Modell hast du bestellt?



9.0 CF


----------



## Exuca (7. Mai 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Diese Woche kommt unser Torque! Oder doch nicht? Schon jemand was gehört?



Stand bei mir :

AL 7.0

Versandtermin 7-11.5

Mit Satteltasche und Multitool als Entschädigung für das eine verschieben

Status : Bestätigt ....

Also wenn die nochmal den versandtermin verschieben werde ich definitiv stornieren...
Bisher bin ich von Canyon noch nicht so überzeugt...


----------



## trebron317 (7. Mai 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Diese Woche kommt unser Torque! Oder doch nicht? Schon jemand was gehört?



Liefertermin weiterhin 07-11.05.
Status: Bestätigt
Entschädigung: Topeak Alien 2

Würde gerne den Service kontaktieren, hab aber Angst, dass der Termin dann wieder verschoben wird. 

Edit: Aus der Sicht eines Kunden, dem man etwas verspricht um es dann nicht zu halten, würde ich im Falle einer erneuten Verzögerung auch gerne stornieren....leider bin ich zu ge** auf das Torque!


----------



## OneTrustMan (7. Mai 2018)

Also ich hätte als Entschädigung eine Ersatz Kettenstrebe verlangt


----------



## trebron317 (7. Mai 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Also ich hätte als Entschädigung eine Ersatz Kettenstrebe verlangt


Wär auch angebracht irgendwie..-.-'


----------



## Itekei (7. Mai 2018)

Exuca schrieb:


> Mit Satteltasche


Cool, Satteltasche am Torque!
Mir legen sie wohl auch ein lausiges Alien 2 rein. Als hätten wir sowas nicht alle ohnehin schon. Sollten lieber einen Rabatt auf den Kaufpreis geben.


----------



## David_G (8. Mai 2018)

Ich Grüße euch.

Schlechte Nachrichten, die haben den Termin schon wieder verschoben, ich gehe stark davon aus, dass es einige von euch auch betreffen wird.

*Meine Bestellung:* CANYON TORQUE AL 6.0 in FREEZE TURQUEEZE, Größe M

*Bestellt Mitte Februar*

*Meine Chat-Anfrage, ob es bei der Lieferungen zwischen 7. und 11. Mai bleibt (Wie bei euch, die erste Verschiebung)*

Hi
Kann ich mich diese Woche auf mein Fahrrad freuen?
10:36 AM

Leider nicht. Wir haben einen Lieferverzug unsere Rahmenhersteller
10:40 AM

Dein Bike is davon auch betroffen.
Der geplante Versand hat sich auf den 28. Mai - 01. Juni verschoben.
10:40 AM

Das enttäuscht mich jetzt aber. Dies ist aber auch wieder nur ein voraussichtliches Datum, es kann sich noch einmal 2-3 Mal verschieben?
10:42 AM

Nein das denke ich nicht
10:44 AM

Die Verzögerung der Rahmenhersteller ist ja jetzt bekannt und wir bemühen uns die aktualisierten Termine einzuhalten.
Wir wissen wie ärgerlich das für unsere Kunden ist.
10:45 AM

Da bin ich mal gespannt ob es beim 3. Termin klappt.
10:46 AM

Ich drücke fest meine Daumen ;-)
10:46 AM

------------

Das nervt irgendwie langsam, eine Mail habe ich auch schon bekommen, und sie wollen schon wieder eine kleine Aufmerksamkeit mit liefern :/ ICH WILL DAS BIKE und keine kleine Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## marswallace (8. Mai 2018)

ich hab das hier bekommen...

https://www.canyon.com/de-at/accessories/?category=3418#id=23841

aber dafür darf ich auch schon seit Wochen fahren...


----------



## Itekei (8. Mai 2018)

Die AL-Modelle haben für Neubestellungen heute insg. auch längere Lieferzeiten als die CF-Modelle.

Mein 9.0er müsste diese Woche verschickt werden, habe auch keine anderslautende Info erhalten. Wirklich glauben tue ich aber nicht dran.


----------



## David_G (8. Mai 2018)

Ich wünsch es dir. Glauben würde ich aber auch nicht dran.

Schade, aber das scheint bei Canyon normal zu sein, dass die Liefertermine nicht einhalten können, bin ich da der richtigen Annahme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exuca (8. Mai 2018)

David_G schrieb:


> Ich wünsch es dir. Glauben würde ich aber auch nicht dran.
> 
> Schade, aber das scheint bei Canyon normal zu sein, dass die Liefertermine nicht einhalten können, bin ich da der richtigen Annahme?



Anscheinend schon
Da war doch vor Jahren Schonmal was, wo sie so Probleme hatten mit nem Fahrrad ?




crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Bzgl.: Verfügbarkeiten
> 
> Zitat aus den Canyon-FAQs:
> 
> Unsere Bikes werden in Chargen nach einem zu Beginn des Geschäftsjahres festgelegten Produktionsplan hergestellt.



Das kann aber Schonmal nicht sein da mein Arbeitskollege und ich zusammen in Koblenz waren und uns beide ein AL Modell bestellt hatten 

Wir hatten beide den versandtermin 7-11.5 
Und Seins kam jetzt letzte Woche schon und bei mir tut sich bis jetzt noch garnix ......

Also meiner Meinung was Canyon da abzieht ist einfach nur die Leute verarsc.....

Bis du den Kaufvertrag abgeschlossen hast wirst du behandelt wie der König aber sobald du bestellt hast ...... siehst du ja selber ....... 

Hoffe da passiert bald mal was und meine Meinung ändert sich noch


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (8. Mai 2018)

David_G schrieb:


> Ich Grüße euch.
> 
> Schlechte Nachrichten, die haben den Termin schon wieder verschoben, ich gehe stark davon aus, dass es einige von euch auch betreffen wird.
> 
> ...




Oh nein:/
Welche Rahmengröße?


----------



## David_G (8. Mai 2018)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Oh nein:/
> Welche Rahmengröße?




*Größe M
*
Die Liefertermine schwanken auf der Verfügbarkeitsliste auch hart hin und her. Mal bekommst du es, wenn du jetzt bestellst, Mitte Mai, dann mal Mitte Juni und dann wieder Ende Mai oder gar erst Mitte Juli und dann ist es wieder Mitte Mai verfügbar. Die müssen echt mal ihr System überarbeiten, dass es zuverlässiger ist.

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die Zulieferer Probleme haben. Die wollen solche Action natürlich auch nicht, macht ja auch kein gutes Bild, nerven tut es aber dennoch.


----------



## OneTrustMan (8. Mai 2018)

David_G schrieb:


> Das nervt irgendwie langsam, eine Mail habe ich auch schon bekommen, und sie wollen schon wieder eine kleine Aufmerksamkeit mit liefern :/ ICH WILL DAS BIKE und keine kleine Aufmerksamkeit.


Hmm bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich nicht stattdessen ein Spindrift bestelle.


----------



## Itekei (8. Mai 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Hmm bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich nicht stattdessen ein Spindrift bestelle.


Beim Spindrift hält mich der sicher nicht optimal erreichbare Lockout ab.


----------



## OneTrustMan (8. Mai 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Beim Spindrift hält mich der sicher nicht optimal erreichbare Lockout ab.


Naja ich will ja nur was für den Park. Lockout ist da eher wurscht.
Die Ausstattung beim Spindrift ist ok.
Die 31,8mm Klemmung am Vorbau und Lenker, sowie die Reifenwahl als auch das kurze Sitzrohr hält mich bis lang zurück.
Klar, Reifen und Lenker/Vorbau kann man tauschen, aber 460mm Sitzrohr in L ist schon echt wenig für Leute mit langen Beinen.
Bei einer 200mm Stütze brauche ich 500mm Sitzrohr. Das Torque wäre somit perfekt.
Anderer seits wenn es eh nur für Park gedacht wäre es dann auch wieder egal ob die Stütze nicht reicht.
Man fährt ja ohnehin nur mit Sattel unten.


----------



## Aussie81 (8. Mai 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Beim Spindrift hält mich der sicher nicht optimal erreichbare Lockout ab.



Ich kann den Lockout während dem Fahren umstellen inkl. den langen Handschuhen. Und nein, ich arbeite nicht beim Zirkus.


----------



## trebron317 (8. Mai 2018)

Habe keine Mail und auch die Sendungsverfolgung auf der Canyon Seite gibt keine andere Info als 7.-11.5...geht mir aber wie Itekei, ich glaube nicht wirklich daran, dass es diese Woche tatsächlich kommt :/


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (8. Mai 2018)

Laut Website 21-26.5 für das AL 6 in blau. Heute morgen stand da August


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (8. Mai 2018)

Aussie81 schrieb:


> Ich kann den Lockout während dem Fahren umstellen inkl. den langen Handschuhen. Und nein, ich arbeite nicht beim Zirkus.


Wie fährst sich das Spindrift so im Park Einsatz?


----------



## Itekei (8. Mai 2018)

Warum holt ihr euch für den Park nicht ein billiges AL Tues oder Sender?


----------



## OneTrustMan (8. Mai 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Warum holt ihr euch für den Park nicht ein billiges AL Tues oder Sender?


Wozu? Die heutigen Enduros und Freerider sind kaum schlechter als die Downhiller, aber nicht so schwer.
Mir reicht ein Freerider völlig zu.


----------



## nationrider (8. Mai 2018)

Vielleicht ist auch der ein oder andere dabei der sich nur ein Bike leisten kann oder will.


----------



## brouven92 (8. Mai 2018)

Habe auch die Mail bekommen 21-25 Mai. Falls die Frage wieder kommt Al 6.0 grösse m türiks.

Ich schaue mich jetzt auch bei YT und Propain um, entscheiden tue ich die nächsten Tage. Habe eigentlich keine Lust auf die Spielchen, da hilft auch kein mini Multi Tool !!!!! Sorry aber irgendwann hört es auf, schmeisst 100 Räder auf den Markt gefühlt und kommt nicht nach ..Das warten wird mit einem lächerlichen Multitool belohnt..


Sorry das musste raus, wenn mein Frust abgebaut ist versuche ich nochmal eine halbwegs vernünftige Entscheidung zu treffen. Das ist echt lächerlich ..


----------



## OneTrustMan (8. Mai 2018)

brouven92 schrieb:


> Habe auch die Mail bekommen 21-25 Mai. Falls die Frage wieder kommt Al 6.0 grösse m türiks.
> 
> Ich schaue mich jetzt auch bei YT und Propain um, entscheiden tue ich die nächsten Tage. Habe eigentlich keine Lust auf die Spielchen, da hilft auch kein mini Multi Tool !!!!! Sorry aber irgendwann hört es auf, schmeisst 100 Räder auf den Markt gefühlt und kommt nicht dann nicht nach ..Das warten wird mit einem lächerlichen Multitool belohnt..
> 
> ...


Geh schlafen 
Morgen sieht die Welt anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harryhallers (8. Mai 2018)

Kann mir jmd. den Unterschied zwischen dem FOX FACTORY FLOAT X2 EVOL und dem FOX FACTORY FLOAT X2 EVOL KASHIMA Dämpfer erklären? 

Bringt das was in der Praxis? Am CF 9.0 ist der ohne Kashima...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Itekei (8. Mai 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Wozu? Die heutigen Enduros und Freerider sind kaum schlechter als die Downhiller, aber nicht so schwer


Liest man immer wieder, stimmt deswegen trotzdem nicht. Zwischen Enduro und DH liegen schon noch Welten. Und Gewicht ist im Park sekundär.


----------



## nationrider (8. Mai 2018)

@Itekei : gebe dir grundsätzlich recht. Aber die Performance zwischen modernem Freerider und DH-Bike im Park dürfte verschwindet gering sein. Das ist meine Erfahrung als Demo- und Spindrift-Fahrer.
Würde mich im Park ohne Rennen sogar für das FR-Bike entscheiden.


----------



## BenniM (9. Mai 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Geh schlafen
> Morgen sieht die Welt anders aus.



Da ist der Liefertermin dann schon Mitte Juni 

Nach dem was ich hier so lese bin ich echt froh, mich für das Capra statt dem Torque entschieden zu haben.


----------



## OneTrustMan (9. Mai 2018)

BenniM schrieb:


> Da ist der Liefertermin dann schon Mitte Juni
> 
> Nach dem was ich hier so lese bin ich echt froh, mich für das Capra statt dem Torque entschieden zu haben.


Meh. Mit der Ausstattung letztes Jahr hätte ich nicht lange überlegt.
Aber das ganze E13 Shimano Zeug will ich einfach nicht.


----------



## BenniM (9. Mai 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Aber das ganze E13 Shimano Zeug will ich einfach nicht.



Kann ich gut verstehen. Reifen und Shimano-Schaltung habe ich schon getauscht.  Felgen werden wahrscheinlich folgen. Positiv überrascht bin ich von der E13 Kassette zusammen mit einer  SRAM X1 Schaltung. 

Das Torque ist sicher ein geniales Bike wie die meisten Canyon-Bikes. Bin mit meinem Spectral immer noch super zu frieden. 
Das Problem bei Canyon ist und bleibt halt leider der Umgang mit den Kunden. Wird gefühlt eher schlechter als besser.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Itekei (9. Mai 2018)

nationrider schrieb:


> @Itekeidie Performance zwischen modernem Freerider und DH-Bike im Park dürfte verschwindet gering sein.


Kommt sicher auch auf den Park an, also ob man da die Geo und Reserven eines DH braucht. Ich möchte mein Torque - sollte es je kommen - auch im Park testen. Man sieht tatsächlich immer häufiger Nicht-Doppelbrückengabeln im Park.

Wollte mit meiner Aussage „Warum kein Tues oder Sender anstelle Torque“ nur hinterfragen, warum sich jemand, der nur für den Park ein Bike sucht, zum teureren Torque, das weniger Reserven hat, greift. Wenn jemand die vermeintlich eierlegende Wollmilchsau für alles, d.h. auch Hometrails sucht, leuchtet mir die Wahl des Torques leichter ein.


----------



## Itekei (9. Mai 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Kann mir jmd. den Unterschied zwischen dem FOX FACTORY FLOAT X2 EVOL und dem FOX FACTORY FLOAT X2 EVOL KASHIMA Dämpfer erklären? Am CF 9.0 ist der ohne Kashima.



Das 9.0er CF hat einen FOX *PERFORMANCE *FLOAT X2 EVOL
Das 9.0er CF Pro hat einen FOX *FACTORY *FLOAT X2 EVOL KASHIMA

*Factory* ist bei Fox immer die teurere Variante mit normalerweise mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten (High- und Lowspeed Druck- und Zugstufe). Siehe hier. Canyon gibt aber bei Performance und Factory die gleichen Einstellmöglichkeiten an. Wenn das stimmt, scheint es m.E. nur die Kashima-Beschichtung zu sein, die halt besonders wunderbar sein soll. Ist halt auch ein wenig Blingbling. Ich bin Dämpfer mit und ohne Kashima gefahren und ich merke keinen Unterschied


----------



## Itekei (9. Mai 2018)

BenniM schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Canyon ist und bleibt halt leider der Umgang mit den Kunden. Wird gefühlt eher schlechter als besser.


Muss ich inzwischen leider auch unterschreiben. Lieferverzögerungen, Online-Chat immer down, laufend 0815-Entschuldigungen usw.


----------



## write-only (9. Mai 2018)

Die "Factory ohne Kashima" Gabeln/Dämpfer von Fox heißen normalerweise Performance Elite. Nur Performance hat meistens weniger Einstellmöglichkeiten geht aber sonst genau so gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exuca (9. Mai 2018)

War gerade im Live Chat und kann es selber kaum glauben.

Hoffe das mit den Bildern hochladen klappt mache das zum ersten Mal 

Edit: Torque AL 7.0 in L (falls die Frage aufkommt)


----------



## Itekei (9. Mai 2018)

Exuca schrieb:


> War gerade im Live Chat


Lüge! Canyon hat gar keinen Live Chat  Ich kenne das nur so:


----------



## bikebunker (9. Mai 2018)

Ich habe mein Canyon auch schon Storniert und habe ein Capra genommen. Mir wurde es auch einfach zu bunt mit den Verschiebungen der Liefertermine. Schade drum - mir hätte das Canyon Torque CF 8.0 echt gut gefallen. 
Bin aber mit dem Capra bis jetzt auch echt zufrieden. 

*Vielleicht ein anderes mal Canyon * !!!


----------



## OneTrustMan (9. Mai 2018)

bikebunker schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Canyon auch schon Storniert und habe ein Capra genommen. Mir wurde es auch einfach zu bunt mit den Verschiebungen der Liefertermine. Schade drum - mir hätte das Canyon Torque CF 8.0 echt gut gefallen.
> Bin aber mit dem Capra bis jetzt auch echt zufrieden.
> 
> *Vielleicht ein anderes mal Canyon * !!!


Kann ich verstehen.
Morgen schaue ich mir ein Spindrift in meiner Größe an.


----------



## RK85 (9. Mai 2018)

Ich wollte im Januar auch bestellen weil mir Touque echt gut gefallen hat wäre auch das 9.0 cf pro geworden aber Lieferung ende März war mir dann zu lang also das Capra pro race bestellt und seit Anfang März am Biken und nicht bereut wenn ich das hier so lese.


----------



## trebron317 (9. Mai 2018)

Hurra hurra hurra...eben im Livechat erfahren, dass auch meine Bestellung (Torque al 6, Freeze Turqueeze, Größe S) von der Verzögerung betroffen ist. Hab dann gleich ne Mail bekommen -> 28.5-1.06. Die Dame im Chat meinte aber voraussichtlich mitte Juni. Demnach stimmt der Termin in der Mail ja auch wieder nicht. So langsam bin ich echt doch auch am überlegen etwas anderes zu kaufen, nur was? 

Spindrift hatte ich auch schon überlegt aber die Dämpferposition schreckt mich etwas ab, auch wenn ich gelesen habe, dass der Lockout erreichbar ist während dem fahren. Ich stell mir das trotzdem irgendwie knifflig/fummelig vor.


----------



## Itekei (9. Mai 2018)

Ok, mal an alle, die ein CF bestellt haben und 07.05.-11.05. als Versandtermin hatten...

Habe nach etwa 10 Stunden mal jemand im Chat erwischt. Dritter Aufschub... 28.05.-01.06.

Am Arsch, Canyon. Das wars.


----------



## A-n-d-y (9. Mai 2018)

Die lernen leider einfach nicht aus ihren Fehlern der letzten Jahre,  echt schade!

Hatte auch im März überlegt mein Strive in "Rente" zu schicken,  nach den Erfahrungenberichten von euch, bin ich froh,  es nicht gemacht zu haben!!!

Unglaublich!


----------



## trebron317 (9. Mai 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Ok, mal an alle, die ein CF bestellt haben und 07.05.-11.05. als Versandtermin hatten...
> 
> Habe nach etwa 10 Stunden mal jemand im Chat erwischt. Dritter Aufschub... 28.05.-01.06.
> 
> Am Arsch, Canyon. Das wars.




Und was nun? Bin schon am schauen. Votec VE, Spindrift, doch n Capra??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trebron317 (9. Mai 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen.
> Morgen schaue ich mir ein Spindrift in meiner Größe an.


 Bitte sofort bereichten


----------



## OneTrustMan (9. Mai 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Bitte sofort bereichten


Mache ich. 
Das mit dem Dreck am Hinterbau soll übrigens nicht so schlimm sein.


----------



## trebron317 (9. Mai 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Mache ich.
> Das mit dem Dreck am Hinterbau soll übrigens nicht so schlimm sein.



Ja das hab ich auch schon gelesen, bin gespannt was du bereichten wirst. Ich versink dann mal im Propain-Konfigurator


----------



## OneTrustMan (9. Mai 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich auch schon gelesen, bin gespannt was du bereichten wirst. Ich versink dann mal im Propain-Konfigurator


Da hab ich schon rum getüftelt 
Mein Spindy wäre 3000 Euro


----------



## trebron317 (9. Mai 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Da hab ich schon rum getüftelt
> Mein Spindy wäre 3000 Euro



Komm auf 2800€


----------



## OneTrustMan (9. Mai 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Komm auf 2800€


Übrigens, ich habe heute mit Propain telefoniert.
Man hat mir gesagt das nach Bestätigung des Zahlungseingangs der Design Vorgang mit dem Kunden gemacht wird.
Ist das Farb-Design fertig dauert das Lackieren um die 4 Wochen. Die Fertigstellung des kompletten Bikes ist wohl so zwischen 4 bis 6 Wochen.
Auch das Thema Ersatzteile Versorgung hörte sich Positiv an.
Propain verschickt auch Kettenstreben und ist froh über jeden Kunden der sein Bike selbst wartet.
Der nette Mann musste laut und lange Lachen als ich das Thema Kettenstrebe angesprochen habe 
Der wusste schon warum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trebron317 (9. Mai 2018)

Gut, dass du es sagst, wollte eben schon schauen wie lange das wohl bei PP dauert bis das Bike kommt. Wenn der Termin bei Canyon stimmen würde, der in der Mail mitgeteilt wurde, müsste man nicht stornieren. Ich glaubs aber einfach nicht und befürchte, dass das Torque irgendwann im Herbst ausgeliefert wird. Oder Anfang 2019, so rund nen Jahr nachdem man bestellt hat.. 
Warum hast du das mit den Kettenstreben explizit wissen wollen, ist bekannt, dass die bei PP öhm wie soll ich sagen...brüchig sind?


----------



## Itekei (9. Mai 2018)

Ich konfiguriere mir jetzt bei nem Frust-Bier halt doch auch nochmal ein Spindrift Free. Gleich mal MT7 drauf.


----------



## OneTrustMan (9. Mai 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Gut, dass du es sagst, wollte eben schon schauen wie lange das wohl bei PP dauert bis das Bike kommt. Wenn der Termin bei Canyon stimmen würde, der in der Mail mitgeteilt wurde, müsste man nicht stornieren. Ich glaubs aber einfach nicht und befürchte, dass das Torque irgendwann im Herbst ausgeliefert wird. Oder Anfang 2019, so rund nen Jahr nachdem man bestellt hat..
> Warum hast du das mit den Kettenstreben explizit wissen wollen, ist bekannt, dass die bei PP öhm wie soll ich sagen...brüchig sind?


Nö, dass nicht, aber da ich ein reines Park Fully suche kann schon mal der ein oder anderer unglückliche Crash kommen.
Und da kann man das nun mal nicht ausschließen.
Bei Canyon weiß ich das ich das Bike einschicken muss. Und genau das will ich eigentlich vermeiden.


----------



## Exuca (9. Mai 2018)

Dann kann ich ja kaum glauben was mir im Live Chat gesagt wurde ..... 

Echt unglaublich was ein Saft laden Canyon doch ist .... werde wohl nächste Woche noch abwarten , da ich noch keine Mail bekommen habe und wenn dann nichts passiert ist werde ich wohl stornieren ...... 

Das Propain gefällt mir eig sehr gut


----------



## Davedrift (9. Mai 2018)

Echt blöd, dass Canyon das nicht gebacken bekommt. Kann jeden verstehen der sauer ist, auch jetzt, da gerade überall bestes Wetter ist. Überlegt euch das aber gut mit der Probefahrt vom Spindrift. 3 von meinen Kollegen haben nach der Probefahrt nur gegrinst und mir am nächsten Tag die Konfiguration mit Bestellung von ihrem gesendet


----------



## CG-Trails (10. Mai 2018)

So, dann will ich hier auch mal meinen Frust loswerden!
Am PCF hab ich mir das al 6.0 bestellt, die freundliche Mitarbeiterin kündigte mit dir Abholung Mitte Juni an und ich war recht erfreut, da ich Anfang Juli einen Bikeurlaub gebucht habe und das dann so alles klappen sollte.
Gegen Abend die Emails gecheckt und siehe da...vorraussichtlicher Abholtermin Ende Juli bis Anfang August. Ich dann natürlich voller Rage eine Mail an Canyon geschrieben und gesagt bekommen, dass die Liefertermine auf der Homepage regelmäßig aktualisiert werden und somit sollte auch die Tage , der für mich bekannte Termin auf der Homepage erscheinen.
Siehe da, zwei Tage später wurde der Termin auf der Homepage verschoben, aber nicht auf Ende Juli sondern auf Mitte Mai. Also nächste Mail an Canyon und wieder keine wirkliche Antwort auf meine Frage...naja typisch.

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich mich natürlich auch gefragt ob das daran liegt, dass ich das Bike erst bei Abholung bezahle?

Ich hab ja noch mein gutes altes Spectral, wenigstens das kam damals zwei Wochen früher als angegeben.


----------



## trebron317 (10. Mai 2018)

Leute ich bin hin und hergerissen. Das mit Canyon aussitzen und das Radl (irgendwann) bekommen, welches ich eigentlich haben wollte, oder n Spindrift bestellen? Die bei PP haben aber monentan (laut Forum) auch ordentlich zu tun und da ist doch jetzt wirklich die Frage welches Bike schneller ankommen wird. Mir persönlich ist aber nach wie vor auch die Dämpferposition am PP Spindrift n Dorn im Auge, nicht wegen dem Dreck sondern wegen dem Lock-Out. Decisions, decisions..

Wer macht denn hier jetzt was? Wenn ihr alle bei Canyon storniert bekomm ich meins ja vllt doch früher


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (10. Mai 2018)

Glaub ihr echt es liegt daran dass man es nicht im voraus bezahlt?


----------



## trebron317 (10. Mai 2018)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Glaub ihr echt es liegt daran dass man es nicht im voraus bezahlt?


Nö glaub ich nicht, habe es schon längst bezahlt.


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (10. Mai 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Leute ich bin hin und hergerissen. Das mit Canyon aussitzen und das Radl (irgendwann) bekommen, welches ich eigentlich haben wollte, oder n Spindrift bestellen? Die bei PP haben aber monentan (laut Forum) auch ordentlich zu tun und da ist doch jetzt wirklich die Frage welches Bike schneller ankommen wird. Mir persönlich ist aber nach wie vor auch die Dämpferposition am PP Spindrift n Dorn im Auge, nicht wegen dem Dreck sondern wegen dem Lock-Out. Decisions, decisions..
> 
> Wer macht denn hier jetzt was? Wenn ihr alle bei Canyon storniert bekomm ich meins ja vllt doch früher




Mir geht es genauso. Als Alternative wäre noch das Capra welches in Blau aber nur den Dämpfer ohne Lockout hat. 
Wenn das nicht wäre würde ich wohl das bestellen.
Bleibt wohl nix als warten bis man das wunschbike bekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jernejk (10. Mai 2018)

I've paid Spectral and Torque in advance and received my Spectral (AL 6 black L) 3 weeks before the first estimated delivery date and my Torque (AL 6 black L) about 2 weeks before first postponed date (first was in first week of April, postponed to second week in May, I received it in last week in April).


----------



## Exuca (10. Mai 2018)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Glaub ihr echt es liegt daran dass man es nicht im voraus bezahlt?



Nein denn meins ist schon bezahlt und ich hab es auch noch nicht :x


----------



## trebron317 (10. Mai 2018)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Mir geht es genauso. Als Alternative wäre noch das Capra welches in Blau aber nur den Dämpfer ohne Lockout hat.
> Wenn das nicht wäre würde ich wohl das bestellen.
> Bleibt wohl nix als warten bis man das wunschbike bekommt



Ja das Capra ist an sich auch n schickes, und sicherlich gutes Bike. Aber die Preise wurden im Vergleich zum Vorjahr deutlich angehoben. Für mich ist Canyon was Preis-Leistung angeht da deutlich vorne, weshalb ich ja auch das Torque geordert habe.


----------



## OneTrustMan (10. Mai 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Leute ich bin hin und hergerissen. Das mit Canyon aussitzen und das Radl (irgendwann) bekommen, welches ich eigentlich haben wollte, oder n Spindrift bestellen? Die bei PP haben aber monentan (laut Forum) auch ordentlich zu tun und da ist doch jetzt wirklich die Frage welches Bike schneller ankommen wird. Mir persönlich ist aber nach wie vor auch die Dämpferposition am PP Spindrift n Dorn im Auge, nicht wegen dem Dreck sondern wegen dem Lock-Out. Decisions, decisions..
> 
> Wer macht denn hier jetzt was? Wenn ihr alle bei Canyon storniert bekomm ich meins ja vllt doch früher



Also ich habe mir heute das Spindrift angeschaut.
Der "Geil will unbedingt haben" Drang kam eher nicht auf, was aber daran liegt das die Enduro und Freeride Fullys sich alle nicht so viel nehmen.
Im Hinterbau sind exakt 80mm Platz. Also 2.6er geht definitiv rein. Bei 2.8er wohl je nach Stollenform des Reifens
Der Lockout lässt sich besser erreichen als man denkt. Er sitzt zwar tief, aber sonst ist da je nach Dämpfer jede Menge Platz für die Finger.
Also fummelig war es nicht.

Postiv
- Stabiler Rahmen. Sieht gut aus, ordentliche Schweißnähte.
- Hinterbau fühlt sich ok an. Konnte natürlich nicht ausgiebig testen. Ist eher linear als progressiv
- Schmutz am Dämpfer ist nicht problematisch.
- Geo in L ist ziemlich identisch zum XL beim Jeffsy. Passt für mich perfekt

Negativ
- Keine gedichteten Industrielager am Hinterbau. Sind wohl sehr Rost und Schmutzanfällig. Sah nicht so gut aus :/ 
- Es passen nur RS, DVO und Cane Creek Dämpfer rein. Fox geht nicht da Diese an den Rahmen beim einfedern stoßen
- Originale Propain Farben werden wohl in Taiwan gemacht und sind sehr anfällig für Kratzer. Die Costum Farben die in Deutschland gemacht werden sind wesentlich Robuster.
- Mit Stahlfeder Dämpfer eventuell schon fast zu Linear. Mann muss wohl generell stärkere Federn nehmen.
Propain hatte mir am Telefon auch dazu geraten.

Das war es so ziemlich.
Ich werde das Wochenende nochmal drüber nach denken. Von der Ausstattung reizt es mich schon. Die Lagersache finde ich nicht so toll.


----------



## Itekei (10. Mai 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Die Lagersache finde ich nicht so toll.


Da kann man doch auch so Huber Bushings Konfigurieren. Taugen die mehr? Warst Du unten am Bodensee?


----------



## Itekei (10. Mai 2018)

Ich finde den Rahmen von Look her nicht so sexy wie das Torque. Wenn ich mal ein mattschwarzes mit schwarzen Decals irgendwo sehen könnte...


----------



## OneTrustMan (10. Mai 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Da kann man doch auch so Huber Bushings Konfigurieren. Taugen die mehr? Warst Du unten am Bodensee?


Ja stimmt hatte ich ganz vergessen.
Und nein ich habe das hier vor Ort über das Friends Programm gemacht.


----------



## OneTrustMan (10. Mai 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Ich finde den Rahmen von Look her nicht so sexy wie das Torque.


Das ist wahr, aber seien wir mal ehrlich. Wie oft braucht man das wirklich?
Wenn ich Wurzelteppich fahre mache ich auf. und beim Klettern nehme ich halt den Trail Modus.
Den Lockout brauche ich eigentlich nie.


----------



## trebron317 (10. Mai 2018)

Ich hab natürlich das halbe PP-Forum durchforstet, vor allem den Spindrift Thread. Das mit den Lagern find ich auch echt n Problem. Ebenso den wohl eher linearen Hinterbau. Mir gefällt das Spindrift auch nicht so richtig, wäre eher ne Notlösung. Und ich will mir eigentlich kein Bike aus der "Not" heraus kaufen, sondern weil es mir gefällt und der "Will-haben-Reflex" ausgelöst wird. Vorteil wäre beim Spindrift, dass man es übers Friends Programm vorher testen könnte, was beim Torque zur Zeit eher schwierig bis unmöglich sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (10. Mai 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Ich hab natürlich das halbe PP-Forum durchforstet, vor allem den Spindrift Thread. Das mit den Lagern find ich auch echt n Problem. Ebenso den wohl eher linearen Hinterbau. Mir gefällt das Spindrift auch nicht so richtig, wäre eher ne Notlösung. Und ich will mir eigentlich kein Bike aus der "Not" heraus kaufen, sondern weil es mir gefällt und der "Will-haben-Reflex" ausgelöst wird. Vorteil wäre beim Spindrift, dass man es übers Friends Programm vorher testen könnte, was beim Torque zur Zeit eher schwierig bis unmöglich sein wird.


Ja geht mir auch so. Der wirkliche "Will-Haben-Reflex" war nicht sonderlich stark.


----------



## trebron317 (10. Mai 2018)

Also würdest du so aus dem Bauch heraus doch auch eher beim Torque bleiben?


----------



## OneTrustMan (10. Mai 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Also würdest du so aus dem Bauch heraus doch auch eher beim Torque bleiben?


Hmm Schwierig. 
Wenn YT nicht so eine sinnlose Ausstattung dieses Jahr hätte wäre die Sache schon gegessen 
Ich lass mir das Wochenende Zeit zum drüber nach denken und entscheide dann am Montag.


----------



## OneTrustMan (10. Mai 2018)

Ach Scheiße vielleicht wird es doch ein Capra. Die 27er Modelle sind in allen Größen sofort verfügbar.
Muss ich die Shimano Trekking Rad Schaltung halt austauschen.


----------



## Aussie81 (10. Mai 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ach Scheiße vielleicht wird es doch ein Capra. Die 27er Modelle sind in allen Größen sofort verfügbar.
> Muss ich die Shimano Trekking Rad Schaltung halt austauschen.



Ist dann mal gut bei dir oder willst du alle Wahnsinnig machen im Forum? Etwas Rad fahren würde dir gut tun...


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (10. Mai 2018)

Aussie81 schrieb:


> Ist dann mal gut bei dir oder willst du alle Wahnsinnig machen im Forum? Etwas Rad fahren würde dir gut tun...


Ohne  geht schlecht * duck und  weg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (10. Mai 2018)

Aussie81 schrieb:


> Ist dann mal gut bei dir oder willst du alle Wahnsinnig machen im Forum? Etwas Rad fahren würde dir gut tun...


Bin heute ne schöne Tour gefahren


----------



## Aussie81 (10. Mai 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Bin heute ne schöne Tour gefahren



Hat nicht geholfen. Verwöhne dann halt deine Liebe


----------



## OneTrustMan (10. Mai 2018)

Aussie81 schrieb:


> Hat nicht geholfen. Verwöhne dann halt deine Liebe


Wird gemacht Chef


----------



## BenniM (10. Mai 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ach Scheiße vielleicht wird es doch ein Capra. Die 27er Modelle sind in allen Größen sofort verfügbar.
> Muss ich die Shimano Trekking Rad Schaltung halt austauschen.



Habe zwar kein Vergleich zum Torque, aber das Capra fährt sich absolut geil


----------



## Davedrift (10. Mai 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ja geht mir auch so. Der wirkliche "Will-Haben-Reflex" war nicht sonderlich stark.


Dann kannst ja froh sein und wartest besser auf Dein Torque. Wär ja auch komisch, freust Dich auf Dein Torque und auf einmal wär das Spindrift Dein Favorit.


----------



## Jensemann76 (11. Mai 2018)

Leute, ich kann's kaum glauben und ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich es auch nicht. Torque CF 9.0 in stealth bestellt Anfang März mit Lieferdatum 07.-11.05. 
Dann zwei Verschiebungen inkl. Topeak Tool & Case auf den 23.-28.05. War soweit in Ordnung nach allem, was man hier so gelesen hat. Hatte in der Vergangenheit ein Spectral bestellt und da hatte ich auch leichte Verzögerung, also nichts, was ich nicht schon kannte. 
Dann hatte ich mich allerdings letzte Woche in der Farbe umentschieden und auf pink/schwarz gewechselt mit der Info vom Service, dass sich der Liefertermin damit auf den 04.-08.06. verschieben würde. Musste ich dann so in Kauf nehmen.
Jetzt der Knaller... anfang dieser Woche kam plötzlich eine Mail von Canyon... dachte schon die nächste Verschiebung... nee.. "Herzlichen Glückwunsch, dein Bike wird schon früher fertig..."   und zwar diese Woche und was soll ich sagen, hab eben eine Versandmail erhalten. Kann's immer noch nicht fassen.. ich berichte, wenn es tatsächlich da ist und an alle anderen.. DURCHHALTEN!!


----------



## Itekei (11. Mai 2018)

Jensemann76 schrieb:


> DURCHHALTEN!!


Ich wähle DURCHDREHEN!!!


----------



## OneTrustMan (11. Mai 2018)

Ich habe heute mal im Canyon Chat nachgefragt.
Also die wirklich letzten Liefertermine ( Ende Juli-Anfang August ) sollen wohl nicht noch weiter verlängert werden.
Mir wurde allerdings auch gesagt das Sie das nicht endgültig versprechen können und es halt doch passieren könnte.


----------



## trebron317 (11. Mai 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal im Canyon Chat nachgefragt.
> Also die wirklich letzten Liefertermine ( Ende Juli-Anfang August ) sollen wohl nicht noch weiter verlängert werden.
> Mir wurde allerdings auch gesagt das Sie das nicht endgültig versprechen können und es halt doch passieren könnte.



Das wäre wirklich der Hammer... Preisnachlass können wir wohl kaum erwarten, auch mit Nachdruck nicht, oder?


----------



## OneTrustMan (11. Mai 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Das wäre wirklich der Hammer... Preisnachlass können wir wohl kaum erwarten, auch mit Nachdruck nicht, oder?


Die Dinger sind doch schon billig. Was willste da noch Nachlass erwarten 
Ich glaubs nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exuca (11. Mai 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal im Canyon Chat nachgefragt.
> Also die wirklich letzten Liefertermine ( Ende Juli-Anfang August ) sollen wohl nicht noch weiter verlängert werden.
> Mir wurde allerdings auch gesagt das Sie das nicht endgültig versprechen können und es halt doch passieren könnte.



Also was die Angestellten da im Chat oder am Telefon sagen kann man doch garnix drauf geben 

Kommt wahrscheinlich immer drauf an wen man da am anderen Ende hat und welche 0815 Ausrede auf ihrer Ausredenliste gerade dran ist ....

Ich wähle auch lieber die Option durchdrehen und checke jeden Tag 3 mal meine Bestellung ob sich der Status nicht vielleicht doch geändert hat  

Ein anderes Fahrrad kommt aufjedenfall nicht in frage dafür ist die Kiste zu geil  

Was mir nur jetzt schon klar ist das ich nachdem ich mein Fahrrad dann mal endlich habe ..... nichts mehr mit dem Verein namens Canyon zu tun haben will und das wohl auch mein erstes und letztes Canyon wird .....

Aber jetzt erstmal ruhiges und erholsames Wochenende an alle.


----------



## trebron317 (12. Mai 2018)

Exuca schrieb:


> Was mir nur jetzt schon klar ist das ich nachdem ich mein Fahrrad dann mal endlich habe ..... nichts mehr mit dem Verein namens Canyon zu tun haben will und das wohl auch mein erstes und letztes Canyon wird .....



WORD!


----------



## Lyxander (12. Mai 2018)

wenns so weitergeht bei euch könnt ihr stornieren und ende des Jahres im Sale kaufen


----------



## phlek (12. Mai 2018)

Hat einer auch ein AL 7.0 in Freeze bestellt und ne Info zum Liefertermin ? Hab selber keins bestellt, daher verfolge ich den Thread nicht ins Details. Ein Freund hat eins bestellt und keinerlei Update erhalten.


----------



## timbo72 (12. Mai 2018)

Ich hatte/hab ein CF 9.0 pro bestellt anfang Januar. Versand hätte diese Woche stattfinden sollen.... keine email, kein Anruf kein Support. Hab jetzt einen höflichen aber bestimmten Brief an die Geschäftsleitung geschrieben. Die Kreditkarte wurde vor 2 wochen schon mit der zahlung reserviert, d.h. nicht abgebucht sondern sie ist vorgemerkt was sie aber ans limit brachte. Das mit dem Minitool als entschuldigung ist fast schon ne Frechheit. Wie wenn keiner von uns, der sich so ein Hobel bestellt, das nicht schon hätte.... Versandkostenfrei wäre die bessere Lösung gewesen zb. So handel ich als seriöser Verkäufer... Es wäre auch schön, bei soviel unmut hier, wenn sich mal jemand vom Support dazu äußern würde, mitlesen wird ja sicher jemand!!!


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (12. Mai 2018)

Müsste mal den forumssupport von canyon hier hin zitieren


----------



## A-n-d-y (12. Mai 2018)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus dem Strive Forum,  die Lieferprobleme sind ja absolut nicht neu und bestanden schon vor 3 Jahren bei Canyon und damals lief eine "Entschädigung" ca so ab wie unten aufgeführt ... vielleich bringt dies den ein oder anderen doch dazu,  noch bissel hartnäckiger zu bleiben! 



A-n-d-y schrieb:


> Ähnliches auch bei mir!!!
> 
> Chronologisch:
> 
> ...



ÄHNLICHES auch bei einem weiteren Forenmitglied!


----------



## timbo72 (12. Mai 2018)

hab direkt heute Antwort noch bekommen via email, bla  blub verzögerungen , tut uns leid, Liefertermin ende Mai Anfang Juni.... 125 euro als Warengutschrift.... nicht zu verwechseln mit Kaufpreis -125 sondern neu was kaufen da und darauf 125 Gutschrift. Zum Thema das Mastercard schon seit mitte April resrviert ist keine Antwort. Hab direkt nochmal geschrieben, auch hier >>>>https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/an-den-forums-support.871221/


----------



## FunkyBadass (12. Mai 2018)

Klinke mich hier mal kurz als Ex- Torque Kunde ein, habe das bike schon vor ca. 1 Monat storniert und mich für ein Capra entschieden aber folge dem ganzen Spektakel weiter. Hatte auch einigen Schriftwechsel mit Canyon und da wurde mir schnell klar das auf diese Aussagen kein verlass ist.

Ich muss euch leider sagen das die ganze Situation echt schon fast lächerlich ist. Ihr zahlt mehrere tausend Euro im Voraus für so eine Kinderkacke? Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Ungeachtet dessen das ich bei YT bestellt habe und die ganze Abwicklung eine Woche inklusive Versand gedauert hat, fahre ich dann schon gute zwei/drei Monate Rad bevor ihr euren hobel überhaupt bekommt. Liefertermine im August.....WTF August, da ist die Saison ja fast rum und der Wintersale steht bald vor der Haustür. Die Canyon Fanboys die euch hier gut zureden und mit Geduld werben würde ich mal fragen ob sie sich gerne verarschen lassen. Habe selbst ein Spectral und auch da gab es Lieferschwierigkeiten aber was die hier abziehen ist eigentlich nicht tragbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Free-Time-Biker (12. Mai 2018)

FunkyBadass schrieb:


> Klinke mich hier mal kurz als Ex- Torque Kunde ein, habe das bike schon vor ca. 1 Monat storniert und mich für ein Capra entschieden aber folge dem ganzen Spektakel weiter. Hatte auch einigen Schriftwechsel mit Canyon und da wurde mir schnell klar das auf diese Aussagen kein verlass ist.
> 
> Ich muss euch leider sagen das die ganze Situation echt schon fast lächerlich ist. Ihr zahlt mehrere tausend Euro im Voraus für so eine Kinderkacke? Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Ungeachtet dessen das ich bei YT bestellt habe und die ganze Abwicklung eine Woche inklusive Versand gedauert hat, fahre ich dann schon gute zwei/drei Monate Rad bevor ihr euren hobel überhaupt bekommt. Liefertermine im August.....WTF August, da ist die Saison ja fast rum und der Wintersale steht bald vor der Haustür. Die Canyon Fanboys die euch hier gut zureden und mit Geduld werben würde ich mal fragen ob sie sich gerne verarschen lassen. Habe selbst ein Spectral und auch da gab es Lieferschwierigkeiten aber was die hier abziehen ist eigentlich nicht tragbar!


Erzähl doch bitte mal was zum Capra 
Welches Modell usw


----------



## OneTrustMan (12. Mai 2018)

Hatte Canyon eigentlich schon immer solch extreme Lieferschwierigkeiten?


----------



## Sachsey (12. Mai 2018)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt worauf ich mich da eingelassen habe....

Vor drei Tagen nen Torque AL 7.0 in L bestellt. An diesem Tag war das Lieferdatum kurzzeitig bei Ende Mai / Anfang Juni. Nachdem was hier so geschrieben wird, geh ich aber nicht davon aus dass das was wird. 

Für mich ist das Torque jedoch mit dem Fox-Fahrwerk deutlich interessanter als das Capra, mit dem ich als 29er geliebäugelt hatte.

Mal von der Lieferproblematik abgesehen. Hat jemand nen direkten Vergleich im Uphill zu anderen Enduros? Fahre in der Regel Touren im Bereich 25-30 km und 600-800 hm, aber auch im Bikepark. Daher dachte ich, dass das Torque die eierlegende Wollmilchsau für mich sein könnte.


----------



## Itekei (12. Mai 2018)

Bin in Beerfelden heute auf das Torque AL von einem Besucher draufgesessen. Fühlte sich gut an. Er erzählte positives über Uphill-Eigenschaften. Downhill hat er es damit ordentlich krachen lassen.


----------



## OneTrustMan (12. Mai 2018)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt worauf ich mich da eingelassen habe....
> 
> Vor drei Tagen nen Torque AL 7.0 in L bestellt. An diesem Tag war das Lieferdatum kurzzeitig bei Ende Mai / Anfang Juni. Nachdem was hier so geschrieben wird, geh ich aber nicht davon aus dass das was wird.
> 
> ...


Ich glaube die modernen Fullys sind da so ziemlich alle gleichwertig.
Momentan fahre ich noch mit meinen Jeffsy CF Pro im Park, obwohl ich halt eigentlich nur für Touren nehmen wollte wofür es super ist.
Und selbst mit dem Jeffsy kannst du alles fahren. Flow, Jump, reine Downhillstrecken mit starken Gefälle und Wurzelteppich.
Alles kein Thema. Erst heute wieder den ganzen Tag gemacht.
Was mich im Park allerdings stört ist das geringe Gewicht. Bei springen ist mir das einfach zu unkontrolliert.
Man verschätz sich da sehr schnell mit der richtigen Geschwindigkeit.
Ist sicherlich eine Gewöhnungssache.
Aber so ein 15 Kilo Alu Freerider wie das Capra oder das Torque wäre da schon lecker.


----------



## OneTrustMan (12. Mai 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Bin in Beerfelden heute auf das Torque AL von einem Besucher draufgesessen. Fühlte sich gut an. Er erzählte positives über Uphill-Eigenschaften. Downhill hat er es damit ordentlich krachen lassen.


Welches AL?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (12. Mai 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Welches AL?


Glaub 6.0er


----------



## FunkyBadass (12. Mai 2018)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Erzähl doch bitte mal was zum Capra
> Welches Modell usw


 Also ich will hier jetzt nicht den Thread mit Capra Infos zu ballern aber habe das Capra 27 AL und bin bisher sehr zufrieden und im Vergleich zum Spectral lässt es sich fast genauso gut bergauf treten einzig das zusätzliche Gewicht merkt man aber das ist wohl klar. Die Code Bremsen sind erste Sahne und über die e13 Kasette kann ich bisher auch nichts schlechtes sagen. Wenn du mehr Fragen hast schreib mir einfach eine PN.



OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Hatte Canyon eigentlich schon immer solch extreme Lieferschwierigkeiten?


Hatte beim Spectral 2016 ca. 4 Wochen Lieferungsverzug. War zwar nicht schön aber zu ertragen. Der telefonische Kontakt zum Service war  aber auch eher beschwerlich.



Sachsey schrieb:


> Mal von der Lieferproblematik abgesehen. Hat jemand nen direkten Vergleich im Uphill zu anderen Enduros? Fahre in der Regel Touren im Bereich 25-30 km und 600-800 hm, aber auch im Bikepark. Daher dachte ich, dass das Torque die eierlegende Wollmilchsau für mich sein könnte.


Das hängt ganz von deiner Fitness ab aber die Strecke sollte gut machbar sein. Fahre selbst ca. 30-40 km mit 1000hm und das geht gut. Grundsätzlich lassen sich die Bikes heute alle recht gut Pedalerien. Habe im Freundeskreis ein Pivot Firebird, Capra, Strive, Giant Reign und das neue Spectral 2018 welche ich probe fahren konnte und muss dir sagen, die geben sich alle nicht viel, da kommt es dann eher auf eigene Vorlieben und natürlich die Geo an. Ansonsten alle recht neutral beim Kurbeln und schlucken ordentlich was weg.


----------



## OneTrustMan (12. Mai 2018)

FunkyBadass schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich lassen sich die Bikes heute alle recht gut Pedalerien. Habe im Freundeskreis ein Pivot Firebird, Capra, Strive, Giant Reign und das neue Spectral 2018 welche ich probe fahren konnte und muss dir sagen, die geben sich alle nicht viel, da kommt es dann eher auf eigene Vorlieben und natürlich die Geo an. Ansonsten alle recht neutral beim Kurbeln und schlucken ordentlich was weg.



Das sehe ich genau so. Der Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Bikes ist ziemlich wenig. Die gehen alle gut bergauf, solange man Fit ist und den passenden Antrieb hat.


----------



## trebron317 (13. Mai 2018)

timbo72 schrieb:


> hab direkt heute Antwort noch bekommen via email, bla  blub verzögerungen , tut uns leid, Liefertermin ende Mai Anfang Juni.... 125 euro als Warengutschrift.... nicht zu verwechseln mit Kaufpreis -125 sondern neu was kaufen da und darauf 125 Gutschrift. Zum Thema das Mastercard schon seit mitte April resrviert ist keine Antwort. Hab direkt nochmal geschrieben, auch hier >>>>https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/an-den-forums-support.871221/



Was hast du denen denn geschrieben, hätte auch gerne so ne Entschädigung?! 125€ ist ja schon mal etwas, dafür bekommt man doch was im Store.


----------



## minimalistik (13. Mai 2018)

Servus zusammen, 
ich kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen 2 Modellen Al 6.0 oder 7.0 unterschied ca. 400 euro ( Rock Shox oder Fox )brauche paar erfahrungs tipps.
Lg Thomas


----------



## timbo72 (13. Mai 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Was hast du denen denn geschrieben, hätte auch gerne so ne Entschädigung?! 125€ ist ja schon mal etwas, dafür bekommt man doch was im Store.


Einen freundlichen aber dennoch bestimmten Brief. Sachlich argumentiert und höflich geblieben, dennoch meinen Unmut geäußert. Wenn du gleich schreibst so Sachen wie Saftladen, ihr kotzt mich mich an usw. wird sich niemand die mühe machen dir zu helfen, sind ja auch alles nur Menschen. So wies in Wald hereinschreit so schallts heraus. Wenn ein , wahrscheinlich unterbezahlter , Mitarbeiter im Support eine üble hassmail bekommt landet es einfach ablage P! Alles Menschen, auch wenn man sich , verständlicher weise , ein Hassbild aufbauen mag. Ich bin sicher kein Fanboy, aber es ist einfach ein geiles Rad zu einem unschlagbar guten Preis. Die ganzen Umstände sind mehr wie ärgerlich, aber hey, ich arbeite selber bei einem Premium Hersteller, vor lieferverzug ist man nicht gefeit. Wichtig ist eben nur wie und ob ich es dem Kunden beibringe. Informationspolitik und Support, da können sie lernen einfach noch.


----------



## OneTrustMan (13. Mai 2018)

Canyon kann sich glücklich schätzen das sie das neue Torque so verdammt geil gemacht haben.
Ich will den Hobel schon wirklich gerne haben.
Ein weiter Pluspunkt fürs Torque ist die Kinematik.

Hier gibts ( leider nicht auf deutsch - mit Google Chrome die Seite übersetzen geht ganz gut ) 
https://mrblackmorescorner.blogspot.de/2017/12/canyon-torque-2018.html

eine komplette Kinematik Analyse des neuen Torque. 
Der progressive Hinterbau sagt mir sehr zu.


----------



## FunkyBadass (13. Mai 2018)

timbo72 schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher kein Fanboy, aber es ist einfach ein geiles Rad zu einem unschlagbar guten Preis. Die ganzen Umstände sind mehr wie ärgerlich, aber hey, ich arbeite selber bei einem Premium Hersteller, vor lieferverzug ist man nicht gefeit.


Lieferverzug gehört aber bei Canyon schon zum guten Ton und das ist es eigentlich was mich stört und von Informationspolitik will ich gar nicht anfangen. Mein Kollege mit dem neuen Spectral wurde auch zweimal vertröstet und musste länger warten also scheint sich das durch alle Modelle zu ziehen.


----------



## timbo72 (13. Mai 2018)

FunkyBadass schrieb:


> Lieferverzug gehört aber bei Canyon schon zum guten Ton und das ist es eigentlich was mich stört und von Informationspolitik will ich gar nicht anfangen. Mein Kollege mit dem neuen Spectral wurde auch zweimal vertröstet und musste länger warten also scheint sich das durch alle Modelle zu ziehen.


Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung, Informationspolitik! Marketing technisch ist das denke ich so gewollt, den haben will Reflex auszulösen, aber Du kannst es eben nicht gleich haben. Geduldig du musst sein junger Padawan. Dennoch müssten die Leute im Support besser geschult werden, nichts ärgert einen Kunden mehr wie unterschiedliche Aussagen zum Termin. Eine kurze Nachrich per mail, kein Anruf da es  ein Fahrrad und kein Premium Automobil oder Designer Küche ist, hätte sicher schon viele von uns besänftigt. Und eben wenn schon verzögert, dann nicht sagen in 2 Wochen, um danach zu sagen wieder 2-Wochen....


----------



## Itekei (14. Mai 2018)

timbo72 schrieb:


> [...] da es  ein Fahrrad und kein Premium Automobil oder Designer Küche ist [...]


Ich habe beschämenden Kundenservice sowohl beim Küchenkauf als auch beim Neuwagenkauf erlebt. Manchmal kommt es mir so vor, als ob man sich inzwischen geehrt fühlen muss, das Produkt der Marke X oder Y erwerben zu dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sachsey (14. Mai 2018)

Ich bin jetzt einfach mal positiv gestimmt, mein AL 7.0 in Türkis ist wieder ab Ende Mai verfügbar. Ist vielleicht etwas blauäugig, aber für mich gibt's zum Torque eh keine realistische Alternative.


----------



## jim_morrison (14. Mai 2018)

Gibts zum Torque schon Erfahrungsberichte von euch Canyon Piloten? Finde das Bike optisch richtig geil und es nähme mich wunder wie es sich so fährt.. 
Gruss Jim


----------



## Itekei (14. Mai 2018)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Gibts zum Torque schon Erfahrungsberichte von euch Canyon Piloten?


Eher weniger. In den nächsten Tagen sollten aber in dem einen oder anderen Bikeheftchen Tests drin sein. Wenn man denen Glauben schenkt.


----------



## Sachsey (14. Mai 2018)

In der Freerider die morgen rauskommt ist nen Testbericht drin


----------



## minimalistik (14. Mai 2018)

Sachsey schrieb:


> In der Freerider die morgen rauskommt ist nen Testbericht drin


----------



## minimalistik (14. Mai 2018)

Volle 10 punkten und sehr positiv geschrieben.
ALLESKÖNNER
Das Canyon Torque ist zurück! Oder zumindest der Name, denn sonst ist alles neu am Freerider aus Koblenz. Die Neukonstruktion wurde aufgebohrt und presst nun 175 Millimeter Hub aus dem Heck. Die Hinterbaukonstruktion hat das Torque vom Bigbike Sender verpasst bekommen. Vorne arbeitet die 36er-Fox mit 180 Millimetern und der Botschaft: Ich bin kein Enduro! Das Torque wurde allerdings nicht als reines Abfahrtsgerät konzipiert. „Es soll ein Bike für alles sein“, sagt Konstrukteur Moritz Ströer. Damit sich der üppige Federweg bergauf nicht aufschaukelt, hat Ströer das Hinterbaulager in den Kettenstreben angehoben. Zusätzlich lässt sich das Torque mit dem Druckstufenhebel am Dämpfer effizient beruhigen, und die Eagle-Schaltung besorgt den Rest, damit selbst steile Anstiege machbar werden. Lediglich das üppige Gewicht von 14,4 Kilo hemmt den Übermut bei Uphills und Trailrides. Da hilft selbst der Carbon-Rahmen nicht weiter. Für unseren Abfahrtstest stimmten wir das Fahrwerk zuerst nach Herstellerempfehlung ab. Doch das wirkte straff, ja fast bockig. Erst als wir deutlich Luft aus Dämpfer und Gabel ließen, lief das Torque zur Hochform auf. Plötzlich bügelte es selbst über die schroffsten Steinfelder der Teststrecke, sprach bei schnellen, kurzen Schlägen sensibel an und verpasst dem Pilot die erwünschte Extra-Portion Selbstbewusstsein. Lediglich unser schnellster Testfahrer wünschte sich bei Highspeed mehr Gegendruck im unteren Federwegsbereich. Statt Racing pur mit Mega-Reach setzt das Torque auf eine gemäßigte Geo mit kurzen Kettenstreben und einem tiefen Tretlager. So sitzt man schön zentral im Bike und kurvt überlegen durch schnelle Kurvenwechsel mit viel Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Super: der lebendige Charakter des Bikes. Das Torque ist spritzig und lechzt nach Manuals und Geländesprüngen.

FAZIT: Das Canyon Torque besitzt viel Freeride-Gene und entwickelte sich im Test schnell zu Testers Liebling. Bei richtigem Setup harmoniert das Fahrwerk, spricht sensibel an und lässt viel Speed zu. Die Geo ist verspielt, handlich und kompakt. Daher: volle Punktzahl!



Im Cockpit hat Canyon seine neue Komponentenserie verbaut. Wir nahmen die Spacer unterm Vorbau raus für mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Die Code-Bremse funktionierte hervorragend! Erst, als wir das Fahrwerk deutlich weicher einstellten, harmonierte die Federung und zeigte das ganze Potenzial des Torques. Wir fuhren bei einem Fahrergewicht von 75 Kilo in der Gabel 50–55 Psi statt der empfohlenen 70 Psi; im Dämpfer 150 Psi.


----------



## Itekei (14. Mai 2018)

Ich habe im Bikepark Beerfelden letztes Wochenende jedenfalls einen mit einem AL-Modell gesehen, der ziemlich damit abgegangen ist. Scheint also ein ganz gutes Arbeitsmaterial zu sein. Der Fahrer bestätigte mir auch prima Uphill-Eigenschaften.


----------



## Itekei (14. Mai 2018)

minimalistik schrieb:


> Volle 10 punkten und sehr positiv geschrieben.


Wer hat das Rennen gemacht? Canyon, YT oder Cube?


----------



## minimalistik (14. Mai 2018)

Also Leute Torque Al 7.0 wird bestellt auf jeden fall aber nicht jetzt- ende jahr.
Peace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minimalistik (14. Mai 2018)

1 Platz canyon
2 Platz Yt
3 Platz Cube hanzz


----------



## OneTrustMan (14. Mai 2018)

minimalistik schrieb:


> 1 Platz canyon
> 2 Platz Yt
> 3 Platz Cube hanzz


Cube Hanzz?
So eines habe ich vor kurzem gesehen. Der Fahrer sagt das der Hinterbau derart linear sei, dass man selbst mit viel Luft und Spacern das Ding leicht zum Durchschlag bringen kann. Auf so was steh ich gar nicht 

Zum Torque. 
Ich werde es abwarten. Das Ding ist einfach zu geil


----------



## roQer (14. Mai 2018)

Wollte schon fast einen Torque als Parkbike bestellen, hab aber dann gesehen, WTF, die Leitungen sind direkt unter dem Tretlager geführt. Und das bei einem Freerider? Was soll das? Stört euch das nicht?


----------



## timbo72 (14. Mai 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Ich habe beschämenden Kundenservice sowohl beim Küchenkauf als auch beim Neuwagenkauf erlebt. Manchmal kommt es mir so vor, als ob man sich inzwischen geehrt fühlen muss, das Produkt der Marke X oder Y erwerben zu dürfen.



gabs mal vor paar Jahren schönen bericht darüber  mit dem Namen " Service Wüste Deutschland" . Heute bekomm ich die  Standard mail von Canyon das  sich der Termin verschoben hat.... lol , wie wenn ich nicht selbst drauf komm wenns bis letzte Woche nicht da war...  und ich in eigeninitative Support und  GL angeschrieben hab.  Ja in der Freeride ist das Torque vorm Capra in der Abfahrt, da das YT mehr aufgebortes Enduro ist. Das hanzz hinten


----------



## Specializeder (14. Mai 2018)

Tach zusammen,

ich verfolge den Thread jetzt schon etwas und wollte mal meine Erfahrung zum Rad teilen. Bei den Dirtmasters konnte ich das CF 8.0 mal in L und XL probefahren (bin 1,90 groß). Es war genau wie ich es mir vorgestellt und gewünscht habe. Konnte durch das Rennen aber leider nur auf Übungsparcours, Contitrack und den kleinen Sprüngen vom Slopestyle testen. Da hat mich das Teil in Größe L schon ziemlich überzeugt, aber auf XL habe ich mich nochmal ein ganzes Stück wohler gefühlt. Es liegt bei Sprüngen gut in der Luft und durch die Anlieger konnte man geschmeidig seine linie ziehen. In meinen Augen ein Spaßbike, das man Bergauf nicht schieben muss. Die Klettereigenschaften sind für meine Ansprüche ausreichend. Die Wiese neben dem Contitrack kam ich gut hoch (Lockout im Dämpfer bringt echt einiges).

Die Liefertermine schrecken mich allerdings etwas ab. Das AL 6.0 in Blau steht jetzt bei mitte-ende August (gestern noch ende Juli-anfang August) und wenn dann noch eine Verzögerung dazu kommt...
Meine bisherigen alternativen (Capra oder Swoop 170) wären in meiner Größe früher lieferbar, aber mein Bauchgefühl will lieber ein Torque haben. Auch wenn es nur wenig ist, der größere Federweg scheint mir sympatischer weil das Rad auch ab und zu beim Downhill zum einsatz kommen wird.

Naja, so viel jedenfalls zu meinem Standpunkt. Werde überlegen ob mir das Rad die 2 Monate (wenn es gut läuft) wert sind oder ob ich doch nicht so lange warten will und mein Bauchgefühl umgehe. Falls ich bestellen sollte schreibe ich nochmal wie es so läuft


----------



## minimalistik (14. Mai 2018)

Coole sache, deswegen bestelle ich erstmal in Winter sicher ist sicher und ich weiss genau warten lohnt sich Männer das ist geile Maschine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenniM (14. Mai 2018)

minimalistik schrieb:


> 1 Platz canyon
> 2 Platz Yt
> 3 Platz Cube hanzz



Hast du mit mehr Details zum Test des Capras? Gerne auch per PM.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sachsey (14. Mai 2018)

BenniM schrieb:


> Hast du mit mehr Details zum Test des Capras? Gerne auch per PM.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Wenn's dich so interessiert, dann Kauf dir doch die Freerider, die machen die Tests ja auch nicht nur zum Nulltarif.


----------



## OneTrustMan (15. Mai 2018)

Wer nicht warten kann, hier gibt es ein AL 6 in Schwarz Größe L auf Kleinanzeigen. 
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/canyon-torque-6-0-l-2018-neuwertig/869981521-217-4774
Allerdings teurer als bei Canyon


----------



## Rick7 (16. Mai 2018)

Wie vermutet ist das factory team auch in der EWS mit dem torque unterwegs.


----------



## Itekei (16. Mai 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Wie vermutet ist das factory team auch in der EWS mit dem torque unterwegs.


Oh, punktuell? Dachte die bleiben beim Strive?


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (16. Mai 2018)

Joe Barnes Aussage beim PCF war dass ihm das Torque bei der EWS besser liegen würde. Gleichzeitig hat er aber auch gesagt dass die Strecken härter geworden wären.


----------



## marswallace (17. Mai 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Wie vermutet ist das factory team auch in der EWS mit dem torque unterwegs.



ich dachte die wären auf spectral unterwegs? mal so, mal so?


----------



## Rick7 (17. Mai 2018)

Ja dachte ich mir auch...je nach Strecke halt. Das Rad im Vid ist aber schon das torque, man siehts an der Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr.


----------



## stonehill (18. Mai 2018)

Ines fährt bspw. noch das Strive. 
Ich denke, je nach Strecke bedienen sie sich des Rades, was vermeintlich am besten passt. Außer Ines, die nimmt meine ich immer ihr Strive.


----------



## Jim92 (18. Mai 2018)

So nachdem ich vor ein paar Wochen das AL 6.0 in blau bestellt hab und mir zuerst ein Liefertermin zwischen dem 21. und 25. Mai angegeben wurde, war ich erstmal stutzig, da auf der Website deutlich spätere Termine angegeben waren. Heute dann die Ernüchterung, der neue Liefertermin ist zwischen dem 4. und 8. Juni. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob der jetzt passt und was die "kleine Aufmerksamkeit" sein wird 
Hat irgendwer der einen blauen Rahmen bestellt hat, das gute Stück schon bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (18. Mai 2018)

Jim92 schrieb:


> So nachdem ich vor ein paar Wochen das AL 6.0 in blau bestellt hab und mir zuerst ein Liefertermin zwischen dem 21. und 25. Mai angegeben wurde, war ich erstmal stutzig, da auf der Website deutlich spätere Termine angegeben waren. Heute dann die Ernüchterung, der neue Liefertermin ist zwischen dem 4. und 8. Juni. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob der jetzt passt und was die "kleine Aufmerksamkeit" sein wird
> Hat irgendwer der einen blauen Rahmen bestellt hat, das gute Stück schon bekommen?


Ich glaube hier hat so gut wie noch niemand ein Alu Modell bekommen.
Die Lieferzeiten für manche Größen sind sogar schon bis September nach hinten verlegt.
Irgendwie komisch etwas am Anfang des Jahres anzubieten was man erst am Ende des Jahres ausliefern kann.
Vielleicht ist das das neue Canyon DDR Verkaufs Modell 
Bestelle und warte 5 bis 10 Jahre


----------



## Exuca (18. Mai 2018)

Hab heute mein AL 7.0 in Schwarz und Größe L bekommen 

Ist mein erstes richtiges Mountainbike
Und bei Canyon wurde mir gesagt das der Aufbau ganz simpel sei 

Dann hab ich heute mein Fahrrad aus dem Karton gezogen 

Laut der Anleitung von Canyon muss man nur Vorderrad und Lenker anbauen 

Bei mir und meinem Arbeitskollegen (Der sein Torque vor einer Woche bekommen hat ) 

Waren Hinterrad und Sattelstütze auch noch ab 

Bei mir war zum Glück der Draht von der Reverb schon durchs sattelrohr gezogen bei meinem Arbeitskollegen noch nicht......

Jetzt zu meinem Problem wobei ihr mir hoffentlich helfen könnt :

Ich habe das Ding zum einhaken in der Sattelstütze abgeschraubt und jetzt ist der Drsht ganz ausgefranst und ich bekomme das Ding und das kabelnde was unten geklemmt wird nicht mehr von oben drauf  

Hat jemand ne Idee ? Glaube wirklich viel kürzen kann ich nicht bzw. Wie könnte ich den kürzen ohne das er wieder ausfranst ?


----------



## Rick7 (18. Mai 2018)

wenn dann mit nem bowdenzug cutter...da ansetzten wo die fasern noch nicht ausgefranst sind, aber viel Luft is da anscheinend nicht mehr.
Und Finger weg vom Seitenschneider das wird nix.
Wieder eindrehen und mim Sekundenkleber fixieren wäre noch ne Idee.


----------



## nationrider (18. Mai 2018)

Oder nen Tropfen Lötzinn...

Ist aber ne Frechheit sowas rauszuhauen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Mai 2018)

Draht von der Reverb? Die wird doch hydraulisch angesteuert?


----------



## Itekei (18. Mai 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Draht von der Reverb? Die wird doch hydraulisch angesteuert?


Dachte ich auch, dachte aber ich bin nicht auf dem neusten Stand.


----------



## OneTrustMan (18. Mai 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch, dachte aber ich bin nicht auf dem neusten Stand.


Sind doch keine Reverb verbaut?
Auf der Seite steht KIND SHOCK LEV SI


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Mai 2018)

War immer mein Hauptgrund, die nicht zu kaufen.
Gibts normal doch nur mit Bikeyoke Dehy Umbau....


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Mai 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Sind doch keine Reverb verbaut?
> Auf der Seite steht KIND SHOCK LEV SI


Keine Ahnung, hat doch der User oben geschrieben
Ich hab kein Torque bestellt sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (18. Mai 2018)

Das 9.0er hat ne Reverb.


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Mai 2018)

Dann bist du doch auf dem neusten Stand


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Mai 2018)

nationrider schrieb:


> Ist aber ne Frechheit sowas rauszuhauen.


Schreibt er nicht das hier? Da trifft doch Canyon nicht die Schuld oder?


Exuca schrieb:


> Ich habe das Ding zum einhaken in der Sattelstütze abgeschraubt und jetzt ist der Drsht ganz ausgefranst


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Mai 2018)

Is doch nur n Schatseil für 2 Euro.Statt hier reinzuposten, schnell wechseln, is ja keine Reverb


----------



## trebron317 (19. Mai 2018)

Ich hatte noch nie ne Tele-Sattelstütze, was macht es denn fürn Unterschied ob die mit nem Schaltzug angesteuert werden oder Hydraulisch? Und warum feiert hier niemand, dass endlich mal n Alu-Modell bei nem Kunden angekommen ist, es tut sich ja doch was!!


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. Mai 2018)

Seilzug muss man nicht entlüften, und gibts Überfall zu kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trebron317 (19. Mai 2018)

Top. Verspricht man sich bzw. die Hersteller uns dann nen Vorteil bezüglich der Kraft die benötigt wird um den Hebel zu betätigen bei der hydraulischen?


----------



## Beebob (19. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich sollte mein Torque cf9.0 pro in der Woche 07.05 -11.05.2018 geliefert werden.
Bisher habe ich nichts an Infos bekommen - also habe ich mal nachgefragt.

und siehe da, ich habe eine sehr nette informative Nachricht erhalten.
Jetzt sagt mal einer - Canyon hat keinen guten Service, aber lest selber:

danke für Deine Nachricht.

Bitte Entschuldige, dass du hier von unserer Seite aus nicht direkt informiert wurdest.
Leider verzögert sich die Auslieferung deines Bikes.
Wir bemühen uns dir deine Bestellung so schnell es geht zukommen zu lassen.
Sobald dein Bike in den Versand geht, werden wir dich umgehend per Mail benachrichtigen.

Wenn wir noch etwas für Dich tun können, sind wir auch gerne in unserem Live-Chat für Dich da.

Sportliche Grüße aus Koblenz

Morgen fahre ich nach Willingen zum Bikefestival - und ich werde den Canyon Stand besuchen und werde mich nochmals persönlich bei Canyon bedanken ;-)))


----------



## Itekei (19. Mai 2018)

Beebob schrieb:


> sind wir auch gerne in unserem Live-Chat für Dich da


----------



## greg12 (19. Mai 2018)

Beebob schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> eigentlich sollte mein Torque cf9.0 pro in der Woche 07.05 -11.05.2018 geliefert werden.
> Bisher habe ich nichts an Infos bekommen - also habe ich mal nachgefragt.
> ...


Soviel Information auf einmal- hoffentlich bist du damit nicht überfordert!!! 
Einziger Ausweg storno Knopf drücken!


----------



## harryhallers (19. Mai 2018)

Beebob schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> eigentlich sollte mein Torque cf9.0 pro in der Woche 07.05 -11.05.2018 geliefert werden.
> Bisher habe ich nichts an Infos bekommen - also habe ich mal nachgefragt.
> ...



Das ist eine vorformulierte Mail, was ist jetzt daran so toll?

Ich hatte auch deinen LT, habe aber keine Mail bekommen. Finds auch befremdlich, dass man extra nachfragen muss.

LG.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Beebob (19. Mai 2018)

Als ich das Bike in den Warenkorb gelegt habe und die erste Bestätigung mit dem Liefertermin kam, wusste ich schon, das dauert bestimmt länger. Es ist jetzt mein drittes Bike, welches ich bei Canyon gekauft habe. Alle zuerst bestätigten Termine wurden nicht eingehalten. Die Bikes kamen immer ein paar Wochen später. Nicht schön, aber so war es. Das gute - mit den Bikes hatte ich immer eine gute Entscheidung getroffen und viel Spaß. Auch dieses mal, bin ich überzeugt davon, dass das Torque ein geiles Bike ist. Ich bin es schon auf dem Canyon Parkplatz gefahren, aber morgen kann ich es mal richtig im Gelände testen. Sicher - an dem Service muss Canyon noch eine ganze Menge tun.


----------



## Beebob (20. Mai 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Das ist eine vorformulierte Mail, was ist jetzt daran so toll?
> 
> Ich hatte auch deinen LT, habe aber keine Mail bekommen. Finds auch befremdlich, dass man extra nachfragen muss.
> 
> ...



Erkennst du die Ironie?


----------



## Jim92 (20. Mai 2018)

Beebob schrieb:


> Die Bikes kamen immer ein paar Wochen später. Nicht schön, aber so war es.



Was war denn die "Aufmerksamkeit" die du dafür immer bekommen hast?


----------



## trebron317 (20. Mai 2018)

Habe nun auch ne Mail an Canyon geschrieben. Unmut geäußert aber höflich geblieben. Nun wurde mir ein Gutschein für den Store in Höhe von 75€ angeboten, mit der Frage ob ich damit einverstanden wäre. Weiß ich nicht, denn @timbo72 hat ja 125€ bekommen...


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (20. Mai 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Habe nun auch ne Mail an Canyon geschrieben. Unmut geäußert aber höflich geblieben. Nun wurde mir ein Gutschein für den Store in Höhe von 75€ angeboten, mit der Frage ob ich damit einverstanden wäre. Weiß ich nicht, denn @timbo72 hat ja 125€ bekommen...




Hängt vermutlich mit dem Wert des bikes zusammen....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (20. Mai 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Habe nun auch ne Mail an Canyon geschrieben. Unmut geäußert aber höflich geblieben. Nun wurde mir ein Gutschein für den Store in Höhe von 75€ angeboten, mit der Frage ob ich damit einverstanden wäre. Weiß ich nicht, denn @timbo72 hat ja 125€ bekommen...


Sind denn die Artikel ausm Store lieferbar


----------



## Itekei (20. Mai 2018)

Mir wurden nur 50 Eur angeboten.


----------



## Beebob (20. Mai 2018)

Jim92 schrieb:


> Was war denn die "Aufmerksamkeit" die du dafür immer bekommen hast?



Nix - bin sehr erstaunt darüber, dass Canyon mittlerweile Shopgutscheine verteilt.
Auf dem Bikefestival war man heute sehr erstaunt darüber, dass der Service mir keinen neuen Liefertermin genannt hat. Der freundliche Vertriebler am Canyon Stand hat sich meinen Namen notiert und will sich kümmern. Eigentlich wollte ich heute ein Torque u. Spectral testen. Canyon hat die Räder im letzten Jahr immer für 30-60min rausgegeben. An diesem Festival wurden die Bikes immer für 2 std. ausgeliehen. Eine Reservierung gab es auch nicht. Ich war bestimmt 3-4 x mal Stand, nie waren die Bikes da. Rocky Mountain hatte ein anderes Konzept - es gab die Bikes nur für eine Mietgebühr von 30.- €, die aber verrechnet werden , sollte man sich ein Rocky kaufen. Man will damit wirklich nur interessierte Kunden ansprechen.


----------



## minimalistik (21. Mai 2018)

Hallo alle zusammen,
Kann jemand schon Torque bekommen? 
Bitte posten paar Bilder und erste Eindruck  
Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen Torque und Spindrift brauche paar tipps  
Peace. 
Thomas


----------



## OneTrustMan (21. Mai 2018)

minimalistik schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> Kann jemand schon Torque bekommen?
> Bitte posten paar Bilder und erste Eindruck
> Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen Torque und Spindrift brauche paar tipps
> ...


Das Spindrift hatte ich auf dem Radar 
Problem ist einfach das mir die max. Größe L doch zu klein ist.
Das die noch kein XL Rahmen haben ist echt schade.


----------



## minimalistik (21. Mai 2018)

Bin genau zwischen s und m bei spindrift mit free Konfiguration wäre 3100 euro mit selva, Dämpfer rock shox deluxe air, bremsen shimano saint, sram gx eagle 12s, rahme ohne lack nur was mir nicht gefällt ist kabel Führung am untere Rahmen null schutz am freeride bike ??? Dafür torque al 7.0 complette fox, bremsen sram code r und sram gx keine Ahnung


----------



## OneTrustMan (21. Mai 2018)

minimalistik schrieb:


> Bin genau zwischen s und m bei spindrift mit free Konfiguration wäre 3100 euro mit selva, Dämpfer rock shox deluxe air, bremsen shimano saint, sram gx eagle 12s, rahme ohne lack nur was mir nicht gefällt ist kabel Führung am untere Rahmen null schutz am freeride bike ??? Dafür torque al 7.0 complette fox, bremsen sram code r und sram gx keine Ahnung


Beim Spindrift hast du aber auch ein paar Negative Sachen.
Originale ( nicht costum ) Farben  schwach und zerkratzen schnell.
Sehr linearer Hinterbau - schlägt schnell durch.
Es passen keine Dämpfer von Fox mit Piggybag rein, da diese am Rahmen beim einfedern anschlagen.
Keine gedichteten Hinterbau Lager. Kommt leicht Dreck rein und sind wohl auch Rost anfällig.


----------



## minimalistik (21. Mai 2018)

Und Torque ? was negatives ? ausser Wartezeiten ?


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. Mai 2018)

minimalistik schrieb:


> Und Torque ? was negatives ? ausser Wartezeiten ?


Canyon,sonst nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (21. Mai 2018)

minimalistik schrieb:


> Und Torque ? was negatives ? ausser Wartezeiten ?


Also 2 Kabel gehen beim Torque auch unter dem Tretlager lang.
Und eben die Wartezeit


----------



## minimalistik (21. Mai 2018)

Jetzt nur entscheiden zwischen 6.0 und 7.0 400 Euro schon viel geld fox oder rock shox?


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. Mai 2018)

minimalistik schrieb:


> fox oder rock shox?


Jetzt gehts los


----------



## minimalistik (21. Mai 2018)




----------



## Sachsey (21. Mai 2018)

Die Erfahrungswerte werden sich noch in Grenzen halten, da noch nicht viele das Rad haben. Ob Rock Shox oder Fox ist eine absolute Glaubensfrage und auf diesem Niveau (Fox 36 und RS Lyrik sind beide wirklich gut) wird man mit beiden Varianten zufrieden sein können.

Und es ist ja nicht nur der Unterschied bei den Federelementen die die 400 Euro ausmachen. Laufräder, Bremsen und die G5-Anbauteile sind auch anders.


----------



## harryhallers (21. Mai 2018)

Wann ist das neue den rausgekommen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (21. Mai 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Wann ist das neue den rausgekommen?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Vor 29 Seiten


----------



## David_G (22. Mai 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Wann ist das neue den rausgekommen?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




Ich glaube am 19. Dezember 2017 haben sie vorgestellt.

---------------------

Habe meins: AL 6.0 (Blau - M) Anfang Februar bestellt, jetzt soll es "nächste Woche" ausgeliefert werden (eigentlich schon im April)

---------------------

Meine kleinen Aufmerksamkeiten wegen Verschiebung 2x:
1. TOPEAK MINI 20 PRO
2. Wegfall Versand- & Verpackungs- Kosten


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (23. Mai 2018)

Irgendwo was neues?


----------



## Itekei (23. Mai 2018)

Im Westen nichts Neues.


----------



## Sachsey (23. Mai 2018)

Mir haben sie heute die Zahlung bestätigt. In der E-Mail wird weiterhin 28.05 bis 01.06 als Versanddatum genannt.

Vielleicht geschehen ja doch noch Wunder.


----------



## OneTrustMan (23. Mai 2018)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Mir haben sie heute die Zahlung bestätigt. In der E-Mail wird weiterhin 28.05 bis 01.06 als Versanddatum genannt.
> 
> Vielleicht geschehen ja doch noch Wunder.


Viel Glück. Wäre schön wenn Jemand hier im Torque Thread auch mal sein Bike bekommt


----------



## timbo72 (24. Mai 2018)

Ich bin auch mehr wie gespannt ob das nächste Woche klappt. Wahrscheinlich fehlt ihnen aber wieder der Feiertag am Donnerstag.... der aus dem nichts auftauchte .....


----------



## Sachsey (24. Mai 2018)

Auf der Canyon-Site habe ich keine abschließende Info gesehen, daher frag ich hier mal:

Ist das Innenlager gepresst oder geschraubt? (Hoffentlich geschraubt, gepresste Innenlager sind die Pest!)

Edit: Okay, gerade selbst anhand von Bildern gesehen, dass es geschraubt ist


----------



## OneTrustMan (26. Mai 2018)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Auf der Canyon-Site habe ich keine abschließende Info gesehen, daher frag ich hier mal:
> 
> Ist das Innenlager gepresst oder geschraubt? (Hoffentlich geschraubt, gepresste Innenlager sind die Pest!)
> 
> Edit: Okay, gerade selbst anhand von Bildern gesehen, dass es geschraubt ist


Also das BSA Tretlager sagt mir auch mehr zu.
Ich muss allerdings zugeben das mein PF30 Lager am Jeffsy bis lange keinerlei Probleme macht.


----------



## minimalistik (26. Mai 2018)

Servus, 
Hat jemand schon bestellte Torque bekommen, erste Erfahrungen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (26. Mai 2018)

minimalistik schrieb:


> Servus,
> Hat jemand schon bestellte Torque bekommen, erste Erfahrungen ?


Du pflegst zu scherzen


----------



## minimalistik (26. Mai 2018)

Hi, 
Ich fahre nächste Woche nach Koblenz mit 2 Bodyguards und ich hole mir mein Fahrrad


----------



## Itekei (26. Mai 2018)

Guter Plan, da schließen sich sicher noch paar an. Wir sollten das ähnlich gestalten wie den Einfall der Goten ins römische Reich.


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. Mai 2018)

minimalistik schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich fahre nächste Woche nach Koblenz mit 2 Bodyguards und ich hole mir mein Fahrrad


Wolltest du nicht erst im Winter bestellen?



minimalistik schrieb:


> Also Leute Torque Al 7.0 wird bestellt auf jeden fall aber nicht jetzt- ende jahr.
> Peace


----------



## Mopar1966 (27. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich hab mir diesen Thread mal durchgelesen, weil mir das Torque doch wirklich sehr sehr gut gefällt. Das ihr da alle so massive Lieferverzögerungen habt, ist mehr als scheiße. Das hätte mich nervlich sicher schon ein Jahr meines Lebens gekostet. 
Aber was hat euch dazu bewegt das Torque zu wählen und nicht die 180mm Konkurenz von YT, Propain und Co. War das letzten Endes ne Optikentscheidung, oder weil die Kettenstrebe kürzer ist, oder oder oder ?


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. Mai 2018)

Mopar1966 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich hab mir diesen Thread mal durchgelesen, weil mir das Torque doch wirklich sehr sehr gut gefällt. Das ihr da alle so massive Lieferverzögerungen habt, ist mehr als scheiße. Das hätte mich nervlich sicher schon ein Jahr meines Lebens gekostet.
> Aber was hat euch dazu bewegt das Torque zu wählen und nicht die 180mm Konkurenz von YT, Propain und Co. War das letzten Endes ne Optikentscheidung, oder weil die Kettenstrebe kürzer ist, oder oder oder ?


Hast du wirklich alles gelesen? Hier werden doch ständig Vergleiche z.b. mim Spindrift gemacht


----------



## Sachsey (27. Mai 2018)

Bei mir war es das YT Capra AL Comp als 29er, dass noch sehr stark im Rennen war. Mich hat dann doch die leicht bessere Ausstattung zum selben Preis am Torque überzeugt. 

Ich bin immernoch guter Hoffnung, dass ich mein Fahrrad nächste Woche bekomme. Aber falls die doch auf die Idee kommen, dass ich das Bike erst im August bekomme, kann es gut möglich sein, dass ich YT doch noch den Vorzug geben.


----------



## OneTrustMan (27. Mai 2018)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Bei mir war es das YT Capra AL Comp als 29er, dass noch sehr stark im Rennen war. Mich hat dann doch die leicht bessere Ausstattung zum selben Preis am Torque überzeugt.
> 
> Ich bin immernoch guter Hoffnung, dass ich mein Fahrrad nächste Woche bekomme. Aber falls die doch auf die Idee kommen, dass ich das Bike erst im August bekomme, kann es gut möglich sein, dass ich YT doch noch den Vorzug geben.


Die 29er Liefertermine sind allerdings gerade auch ziemlich weit Hinten


----------



## SCM (27. Mai 2018)

Das Torque lässt sich vernünftig treten und der Pro10 Hinterbau ist Geschmackssache. Meiner ist es nicht - sonst hätte ich mir ein Spindrift in Raw bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (27. Mai 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Das Torque lässt sich vernünftig treten und der Pro10 Hinterbau ist Geschmackssache. Meiner ist es nicht - sonst hätte ich mir ein Spindrift in Raw bestellt.


Der Pro10 ist mir persönlich eigentlich zu weich.
Im Bikepark kann man ja schöne Gespräche mit anderen Fahrern halten.
Die ganzen Cubes und Radons sind auch sehr linear und schlagen selbst mit viel Luft bei kleinen Sprüngen voll durch.
Ein Kumpel von mir fährt ein Specialized. Er wiegt mit Ausrüstung 80Kg und muss hinten mit 220 PSI fahren damit der Dämpfer gerade so bei kleinen Sprüngen nicht durchschlägt. Das ist doch Absurd.
Canyon und YT bauen das hinten progressiver und das gefällt mir persönlich halt besser.


----------



## Mopar1966 (27. Mai 2018)

Das Propain bin ich im Harz mit Rock Shox Fahrwerk Probe gefahren. Dadurch das sich Gabel und Dämpfer sperren lassen und die Kettenstrebe verhältnismäßig lang ist, lässt es sich erstaunlich gut im uphill bewegen. Über die uphill Fähigkeiten mach ich mir aber generell keine Sorgen. Im Downhill ist das Propain schon sehr stabil, aber auch nicht so verspielt wie mein jetziges Enduro. Hätte gerne mal einen praktischen Vergleich mit dem Torque. Zahlen und Berichte lesen ist das eine, aber bei ner Investition von ein paar Tausend Euro wäre ein praktischer Test schon schön. 

Kommt denn irgendwer von denen die es schon bestellt haben, oder so glücklich sind es schon zu besitzen, aus dem Münsterland oder Ruhrgebiet? Und könnte man es bei euch mal Probe fahren? Größe L evtl XL. 
Es gibt wohl kaum etwas was bei der Entscheidung mehr helfen kann. Bei Canyon ne Parkplatzrunde drehen ist ja leider nur bedingt hilfreich.


----------



## timbo72 (27. Mai 2018)

*M*
Jetzt bestellen
Lieferbar ab 10.10.2018 Yt Capra CF Pro Race.....


----------



## SCM (27. Mai 2018)

Mopar1966 schrieb:


> Das Propain bin ich im Harz mit Rock Shox Fahrwerk Probe gefahren. Dadurch das sich Gabel und Dämpfer sperren lassen und die Kettenstrebe verhältnismäßig lang ist, lässt es sich erstaunlich gut im uphill bewegen. Über die uphill Fähigkeiten mach ich mir aber generell keine Sorgen. Im Downhill ist das Propain schon sehr stabil, aber auch nicht so verspielt wie mein jetziges Enduro. Hätte gerne mal einen praktischen Vergleich mit dem Torque. Zahlen und Berichte lesen ist das eine, aber bei ner Investition von ein paar Tausend Euro wäre ein praktischer Test schon schön.
> 
> Kommt denn irgendwer von denen die es schon bestellt haben, oder so glücklich sind es schon zu besitzen, aus dem Münsterland oder Ruhrgebiet? Und könnte man es bei euch mal Probe fahren? Größe L evtl XL.
> Es gibt wohl kaum etwas was bei der Entscheidung mehr helfen kann. Bei Canyon ne Parkplatzrunde drehen ist ja leider nur bedingt hilfreich.



Wie groß bist Du und was möchtest Du mit dem Rad machen?


----------



## Mopar1966 (27. Mai 2018)

Ich bin  1,86 m groß. Tendiere mehr zu L als XL, aber testen würd ich beides.
Was will ich damit machen. . . Meine Idee ist, mein GT Fury und mein 2015er Capra zu verkaufen und ein Rad für alles zu kaufen. Das GT steht nur rum, weil ich fast alles mit dem Capra fahre. Für  Bikeurlaube, Parkbesuche und der Tatsache das das GT dann gänzlich fehlt, hätte ich aber gerne etwas mehr Federweg als mein Capra hat. 
Ich will möglichst geil bergab und irgendwie bergauf aus eigener Kraft. Um den Uphill mach ich mir auch echt keinen Kopf. Mit dem Capra fahr ich teilweise auch 5 Std Touren und da ist n Vivid drin und nur 1x10 (30/42).


----------



## SCM (27. Mai 2018)

Ich bin mit 187cm, langem Oberkörper (...kurzen Beinen) beides ausgiebig in Koblenz Probe gefahren (Bunny Hops, Manuals, Stopies, Richtungswechsel, Vollbremsungen, Pump Track - obwohl der eigentlich geschlossen war, wie man mir danach sagte...). Ich _kann_ beides fahren, allerdings habe ich wegen des Kurvenverhaltens L genommen, da sich das Rad einfach besser von links nach rechts werfen lies. Wenn ich nur DH geradeaus ballern wollte, hätte ich wohl XL genommen, aber so war L für mich erste Wahl.

Ich fand die Sitzposition auch extrem angenehm. Wenn man die Winkel mit meinem alten Stumpjumper vergleicht, ist das von der Sitzposition schon recht nah beeinander. Von daher ist das Torque auch 100% tourentauglich. Und das Gewicht kann man, wenn man muss, mit Geld senken. 

Ich hatte mal ein Tyee mit dem Pro10 Hinterbau - witziges Rad, aber mir war der Hinterbau zu unsteif und die Charakteristik war irgendwie merkwürdig. Von daher kommt Pro 10 für mich einfach nicht mehr in Betracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specializeder (27. Mai 2018)

Mopar1966 schrieb:


> Ich bin  1,86 m groß. Tendiere mehr zu L als XL, aber testen würd ich beides.
> Was will ich damit machen. . . Meine Idee ist, mein GT Fury und mein 2015er Capra zu verkaufen und ein Rad für alles zu kaufen. Das GT steht nur rum, weil ich fast alles mit dem Capra fahre. Für  Bikeurlaube, Parkbesuche und der Tatsache das das GT dann gänzlich fehlt, hätte ich aber gerne etwas mehr Federweg als mein Capra hat.
> Ich will möglichst geil bergab und irgendwie bergauf aus eigener Kraft. Um den Uphill mach ich mir auch echt keinen Kopf. Mit dem Capra fahr ich teilweise auch 5 Std Touren und da ist n Vivid drin und nur 1x10 (30/42).



Ich habe es mir jetzt bestellt und habe die gleichen Anforderungen. Im Park und beim Downhill möglichst gut mit viel Spaß Bergab, aber auch mal für eine Tour im Harz fahren können ohne dafür mehrere Bikes besitzen zu müssen. Bisher entspricht das Torque diesen Ansprüchen in meinen Augen am ehesten. 
Wenn sich der Liefertermin nicht verschiebt kann ich mitte Juni weitere Eindrücke liefern


----------



## OneTrustMan (27. Mai 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Ich bin mit 187cm, langem Oberkörper (...kurzen Beinen) beides ausgiebig in Koblenz Probe gefahren (Bunny Hops, Manuals, Stopies, Richtungswechsel, Vollbremsungen, Pump Track - obwohl der eigentlich geschlossen war, wie man mir danach sagte...). Ich _kann_ beides fahren, allerdings habe ich wegen des Kurvenverhaltens L genommen, da sich das Rad einfach besser von links nach rechts werfen lies. Wenn ich nur DH geradeaus ballern wollte, hätte ich wohl XL genommen, aber so war L für mich erste Wahl.
> 
> Ich fand die Sitzposition auch extrem angenehm. Wenn man die Winkel mit meinem alten Stumpjumper vergleicht, ist das von der Sitzposition schon recht nah beeinander. Von daher ist das Torque auch 100% tourentauglich. Und das Gewicht kann man, wenn man muss, mit Geld senken.
> 
> Ich hatte mal ein Tyee mit dem Pro10 Hinterbau - witziges Rad, aber mir war der Hinterbau zu unsteif und die Charakteristik war irgendwie merkwürdig. Von daher kommt Pro 10 für mich einfach nicht mehr in Betracht.


Ach du glücklicher.
Ich langer Schludrig kann immer nur die XL oder größer nehmen


----------



## Itekei (27. Mai 2018)

In Beerfelden habe ich heute ein 9.0 CF gesehen. Ein paar glückliche Kunden scheint es bei Canyon also zu geben.


----------



## minimalistik (27. Mai 2018)

Und zwar ohne Bodyguards


----------



## Mopar1966 (27. Mai 2018)

Specializeder schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir jetzt bestellt und habe die gleichen Anforderungen. Im Park und beim Downhill möglichst gut mit viel Spaß Bergab, aber auch mal für eine Tour im Harz fahren können ohne dafür mehrere Bikes besitzen zu müssen. Bisher entspricht das Torque diesen Ansprüchen in meinen Augen am ehesten.
> Wenn sich der Liefertermin nicht verschiebt kann ich mitte Juni weitere Eindrücke liefern




Welches Modell hast du dir bestellt?


----------



## Specializeder (28. Mai 2018)

Mopar1966 schrieb:


> Welches Modell hast du dir bestellt?



Al 6.0 in blau und XL


----------



## Mopar1966 (28. Mai 2018)

Was haltet ihr denn von der Verwendung der X01 Eagle 12s bei den Topmodellen ? Also es wird sicherlich ne tolle Schaltung sein, so meine ich das nicht. Aber bei dem möglichen Einsatzbereich des Torque, hätte ich mit nem Schaltwerk das so lang etwas Bauchschmerzen. 
Oder sieht das jemand anders? Ich lass mich da gerne eines besseren belehren. . . . . . . . .


----------



## OneTrustMan (28. Mai 2018)

Mopar1966 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von der Verwendung der X01 Eagle 12s bei den Topmodellen ? Also es wird sicherlich ne tolle Schaltung sein, so meine ich das nicht. Aber bei dem möglichen Einsatzbereich des Torque, hätte ich mit nem Schaltwerk das so lang etwas Bauchschmerzen.
> Oder sieht das jemand anders? Ich lass mich da gerne eines besseren belehren. . . . . . . . .


Du fährst runter in den schweren Gängen und da ist die Eagle richtig schlank. 
Habe die Eagle bereits an 2 Bikes dran.
Einfach geil das Ding 
Also keine Sorgen.


----------



## Sachsey (28. Mai 2018)

Insgesamt scheint bei den Aluminium-Varianten das Türkis deutlich beliebter zu sein als das Schwarz. Die Schwarzen sind als M und L schon zum Teil sofort lieferbar.


----------



## Mopar1966 (28. Mai 2018)

Ja, hab grad noch mit nem Mechaniker gesprochen, der sagte auch, dass man sich da keine Gedanken machen braucht. Die bauen die auch an bikes mit selbem Einsatzzweck. 
Wie sind deine Erfahrungen bei Matschfahrten? Er sagte er hätte ( allerdings nur einmal bisher) von einem Kunden gehört, dass die geringeren Abstände zwischen den Ritzeln durch dreck bzw. viel Matsch schnell zu sitzen und das schonmal zum Problem wird? 



??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jim92 (28. Mai 2018)

Ahoi! 
Mein Torque in blau und L wird grade gepackt  . Scheinbar wird der zweite Liefertermin eingehalten.


----------



## David_G (28. Mai 2018)

Jim92 schrieb:


> Ahoi!
> Mein Torque in blau und L wird grade gepackt  . Scheinbar wird der zweite Liefertermin eingehalten.



Wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## write-only (28. Mai 2018)

David_G schrieb:


> Wann hast du bestellt?


Plot Twist: Es ist ein Torque EX



Jim92 schrieb:


> Ahoi!
> Mein Torque in blau und L wird grade gepackt  . Scheinbar wird der zweite Liefertermin eingehalten.


Und welches Material?


----------



## Jim92 (28. Mai 2018)

Es ist ein AL 6.0 und bestellt wurde es am 2. Mai. Ein Mal wurde der Liefertermin bis jetzt verschoben und scheinbar bleibt es auch dabei.


----------



## Sachsey (28. Mai 2018)

Jim92 schrieb:


> Ahoi!
> Mein Torque in blau und L wird grade gepackt  . Scheinbar wird der zweite Liefertermin eingehalten.



Uhhhh, sag bloß die haben nen Schwung L in Blau bekommen, vielleicht wird's ja doch wahr und ich bekomme auch noch ne Bestätigung dass es diese Woche noch kommt


----------



## David_G (28. Mai 2018)

Jim92 schrieb:


> Es ist ein AL 6.0 und bestellt wurde es am 2. Mai. Ein Mal wurde der Liefertermin bis jetzt verschoben und scheinbar bleibt es auch dabei.



Ich habe meins im Februar, in Größe M bestellt und es soll diese Woche kommen, aber bis jetzt ist es noch nicht einmal in der Vorbereitung, ich sehen für diese Woche schon wieder schwarz, ich hoffe, dass ich mich täusche.


----------



## Sachsey (28. Mai 2018)

Jim92 schrieb:


> Ahoi!
> Mein Torque in blau und L wird grade gepackt  . Scheinbar wird der zweite Liefertermin eingehalten.



War deins schon in Vorbereitung oder wars bislang auch nur auf "Bestätigt"?


----------



## Jim92 (28. Mai 2018)

Es war bis heute nur bestätigt, dann heute Vormittag in Vorbereitung und jetzt wurde es grade versendet


----------



## OneTrustMan (28. Mai 2018)

Jim92 schrieb:


> Es war bis heute nur bestätigt, dann heute Vormittag in Vorbereitung und jetzt wurde es grade versendet


Du Glücklicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (28. Mai 2018)

Ich war heute in Koblenz um ein paar Strives Probe zu fahren. Ich habe auch mal wegen immer wieder lesenden Lieferverzögerungen gefragt. Der Verkäufer meinte, sie hätten momentan große Probleme (sprich Lieferverzögerungen) mit Spectral und Torque Rahmen, weil Zulieferer in den entsprechenden Werken nicht liefern können.


----------



## trebron317 (29. Mai 2018)

Das al 6.0 wäre in "S" in schwarz ab Lager verfügbar. Ich glaube ich ändere meine Bestellung und nehms halt in schwarz statt in türkis, hauptsache ich hab n Rad


----------



## Sachsey (29. Mai 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Das al 6.0 wäre in "S" in schwarz ab Lager verfügbar. Ich glaube ich ändere meine Bestellung und nehms halt in schwarz statt in türkis, hauptsache ich hab n Rad



Das hatte ich mir auch fast schon überlegt, aber ich geb Canyon mal nen Vertrauensvorschuss, dass sie ihre Zusage mit dieser Woche noch einhalten.


----------



## trebron317 (29. Mai 2018)

Ne mir ist das einfach zu unsicher. Letztlich geht es mir ums Rad, nicht um die Farbe (Auch wenn das türkis mega sexy ist). Ich möchte jetzt einfach mal radeln gehen können


----------



## CG-Trails (29. Mai 2018)

Jim92 schrieb:


> Es ist ein AL 6.0 und bestellt wurde es am 2. Mai. Ein Mal wurde der Liefertermin bis jetzt verschoben und scheinbar bleibt es auch dabei.




Ich fühl mich grad extrem verarscht...dann bestell ich exakt das selbe Rad ende April und es soll dennoch ende juli kommen.
Das kanns doch echt nicht sein .

Naja dir trotzdem viel spaß damit

Ich geh jetzt unter die Dusche und weine mich aus...


----------



## A-n-d-y (29. Mai 2018)

CG-Trails schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich grad extrem verarscht...dann bestell ich exakt das selbe Rad ende April und es soll dennoch ende juli kommen.
> Das kanns doch echt nicht sein .
> 
> Naja dir trotzdem viel spaß damit
> ...




Das war schon immer so,  Canyon arbeitet nicht nach dem first in - first out!

Es gab schon paar Spezis, die haben in Abständen von 2 Wochen, dass gleiche Rad bestellt um dieses Prinzip zu umgehen. Schnellstes behalten, Rest stornieren, sicher nicht fair, aber für den einzelnen egal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (29. Mai 2018)

Meins ist auch raus, blaues AL6.0 in L. Yeah!!! Sogar zwei Wochen früher!


----------



## Jim92 (29. Mai 2018)

CG-Trails schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich grad extrem verarscht...dann bestell ich exakt das selbe Rad ende April und es soll dennoch ende juli kommen.
> Das kanns doch echt nicht sein .



Ah verdammt das tut mir echt leid man! Canyon ist schon nen komischer Verein.


----------



## OneTrustMan (29. Mai 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Meins ist auch raus, blaues AL6.0 in L. Yeah!!! Sogar zwei Wochen früher!


Geil.
Bitte fleißig Bilder machen und ein bisschen was berichten.
Das vertröstet uns die Wartezeit 
Edit: Das AL 5 ist in Orange und XL wieder Lieferbar?!
Vielleicht kommt meins auch eher...ach das wäre schön


----------



## Sachsey (30. Mai 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Meins ist auch raus, blaues AL6.0 in L. Yeah!!! Sogar zwei Wochen früher!



Das lässt mich ja hoffen, hab nen AL 7.0 in Blau bestellt und es soll angeblich auch noch die Woche raus.  Das wäre so geil.....


----------



## Rick7 (30. Mai 2018)

Na dann kann der thread ja bald hoffentlich wieder vom Wartezimmer zum eigentlichen Thema übergehen 
Bin gespannt Jungs (und vielleicht auch Mädels


----------



## closed (30. Mai 2018)

Ein Kumpel hat es schon etwas länger und ich bin es vor zwei Wochen gefahren. Hab aktuell ein Jeffsy dass ich auch mit in den Park nehme und so ziemlich alles mit mache. Das Gefühl auf dem Torque war aber kaum vergleichbar. An die Länge musste ich mich eine Abfahrt gewöhnen, danach hatte ich ein unglaubliches Gefühl von Sicherheit und hab Sprünge gemacht die ich mit dem Jeffsy nie machen würde. Hatte eigentlich nicht vor gehabt ein neues Bike zu kaufen, hab aber dann direkt zuschlagen müssen . Ist definitiv Mal wieder ein riesen Wurf von Canyon. Freu mich auch schon riesig.


----------



## phlek (30. Mai 2018)

Kumpel hat nun die Versandbestätigung bekommen: M in ALU und Blau.


----------



## Sachsey (30. Mai 2018)

Whhaaa, die sollen meins jetzt auch los schicken


----------



## phlek (30. Mai 2018)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Whhaaa, die sollen meins jetzt auch los schicken



Wenn dein Name daraufhin deutet, dass du Sachse bist, könntest du Glück haben  ;-)


----------



## OneTrustMan (30. Mai 2018)

closed schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel hat es schon etwas länger und ich bin es vor zwei Wochen gefahren. Hab aktuell ein Jeffsy dass ich auch mit in den Park nehme und so ziemlich alles mit mache. Das Gefühl auf dem Torque war aber kaum vergleichbar. An die Länge musste ich mich eine Abfahrt gewöhnen, danach hatte ich ein unglaubliches Gefühl von Sicherheit und hab Sprünge gemacht die ich mit dem Jeffsy nie machen würde. Hatte eigentlich nicht vor gehabt ein neues Bike zu kaufen, hab aber dann direkt zuschlagen müssen . Ist definitiv Mal wieder ein riesen Wurf von Canyon. Freu mich auch schon riesig.


Das ist ein interessanter Vergleich.
Ich fahre im Moment auch Alles mit dem Jeffsy.
Das Jeffsy ist schon verdammt gut.
Wenn das Torque wirklich so gut ist dann habe ich wohl alles richtig gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David_G (30. Mai 2018)

phlek schrieb:


> Kumpel hat nun die Versandbestätigung bekommen: M in ALU und Blau.



Welches Modell und wann bestellt?


----------



## closed (30. Mai 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Das ist ein interessanter Vergleich.
> Ich fahre im Moment auch Alles mit dem Jeffsy.
> Das Jeffsy ist schon verdammt gut.
> Wenn das Torque wirklich so gut ist dann habe ich wohl alles richtig gemacht


Noch der Vollständigkeit Halber: Beide Modelle habe ich in XL gefahren bzw fahre noch. Jeffsy ist ein 29er.
--> 1,89 mit 90er SL. XL passte perfekt. Würde es nicht in L holen wollen.
BTW: YT hat mir bei dem neuen Capra 27 XXL empfohlen mit einem kleineren Vorbau. Was ich nicht ganz glauben wollte . Aber nun eh zu spät


----------



## phlek (30. Mai 2018)

David_G schrieb:


> Welches Modell und wann bestellt?


Voll vergessen sorry, 7.0 AL und am Ende März


----------



## trebron317 (30. Mai 2018)

Ich habe gestern umbestellt und erhalte nun das Torque 6.0 in schwarz.....UND ES IST IN VORBEREITUNG


----------



## David_G (30. Mai 2018)

phlek schrieb:


> Voll vergessen sorry, 7.0 AL und am Ende März



Dank dir.


----------



## Sachsey (30. Mai 2018)

phlek schrieb:


> Wenn dein Name daraufhin deutet, dass du Sachse bist, könntest du Glück haben  ;-)



Bin ich leider nicht, der Name hat ne andere Bewandtnis. Ich will aber dieses tolle Türkis haben und nicht so ne mattschwarze Kiste. Die ist aber laut Liste diese Woche verfügbar


----------



## trebron317 (30. Mai 2018)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Bin ich leider nicht, der Name hat ne andere Bewandtnis. Ich will aber dieses tolle Türkis haben und nicht so ne mattschwarze Kiste. Die ist aber laut Liste diese Woche verfügbar



Ich wollte das Rad auch viel lieber in türkis. Aber jetzt ist es mir egal. Vllt setz ich am schwarzen noch paar farbige Akzente. Ist leichter als wenn es türkis wäre. Außerdem passt schwarz zu allem und man kann auch an Sonn- und Feiertagen damit aufkreuzen


----------



## OneTrustMan (30. Mai 2018)

closed schrieb:


> Noch der Vollständigkeit Halber: Beide Modelle habe ich in XL gefahren bzw fahre noch. Jeffsy ist ein 29er.
> --> 1,89 mit 90er SL. XL passte perfekt. Würde es nicht in L holen wollen.
> BTW: YT hat mir bei dem neuen Capra 27 XXL empfohlen mit einem kleineren Vorbau. Was ich nicht ganz glauben wollte . Aber nun eh zu spät


Hab auch XL aber als 27er.
Beim Capra hätte ich auch das XXL genommen. Die Geo ist dem Torque in XL schon näher.


----------



## timbo72 (30. Mai 2018)

Och mensch... Freitag bleibt noch übrig... Morgen haben die auch Feiertag... dann wirds wieder nix diese Woche... merde. CF 9.0 pro, schwarz matt ,  bestellt im Februar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David_G (30. Mai 2018)

Saaaahne! Mein Torque wurde soeben verschickt!


----------



## trebron317 (30. Mai 2018)

David_G schrieb:


> Saaaahne! Mein Torque wurde soeben verschickt!


Meins auch


----------



## fk3chung (30. Mai 2018)

[QUOTE = "timbo72, post: 15294544, member: 306680"] Och man ... Friday is still left ... Tomorrow they have a holiday ... then it will be nothing again this week ... merde. CF 9.0 pro, black matt : I2:, ordered in February ... [/ QUOTE]

Hi, i come from hongkong, sorry in english
Because i cant find any forum discuss about canyon

Could u check the rear wheel after u received the bike.

Because my friend got the bike 142 and without any spacers .......(cf9.0 pro) 
So scare......
My friend has sent email to canyon and waiting the reply by weekly.....zzzz


----------



## David_G (30. Mai 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Meins auch


----------



## trebron317 (30. Mai 2018)

Hi, i come from hongkong, sorry in english
Because i cant find any forum discuss about canyon

Could u check the rear wheel after u received the bike.

Because my friend got the bike 142 and without any spacers .......(cf9.0 pro)
So scare......
My friend has sent email to canyon and waiting the reply by weekly.....zzz



You mean the width of the axle? should be 148mm i guess. How could that happen and how is it running with that axle? Is there an option to fix it with spacers?


----------



## trebron317 (30. Mai 2018)

David_G schrieb:


>


Ob es wohl bis Samstag da sein wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fk3chung (30. Mai 2018)

Homepage is also showing 142mm ......: Anbet :: Anbet:


----------



## OneTrustMan (30. Mai 2018)

Beim CF 9.0 Pro steht tatsächlich 142mm?! 
Bei allen anderen Modellen steht 148mm WTF


----------



## David_G (30. Mai 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Ob es wohl bis Samstag da sein wird



Ich denke schon, wenn es nicht schon Freitag kommt.


----------



## Itekei (1. Juni 2018)

timbo72 schrieb:


> Och mensch... Freitag bleibt noch übrig....


Freitag in welchem Monat und Jahr? War ja echt klar, dass auch dieser Termin nicht gehalten wird.


----------



## Zerazius (1. Juni 2018)

Bestellen, nicht bestellen ? Farbe, AL 7 oder CF 8 ?
Nachdem ich hier fleissig mitgelesen habe fällt mir die Entscheidung noch viel schwerer


----------



## Itekei (1. Juni 2018)

Bei CF hast Du gute Chancen, am Jahresende vor Lieferung noch einen Ausverkaufsrabatt zu bekommen.


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (1. Juni 2018)

Bei mir wurde es wieder 2 Wochen verschoben -.-

Hat jemand schon ein blaues AL6 in L erhalten???


----------



## Itekei (1. Juni 2018)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Bei mir wurde es wieder 2 Wochen verschoben -.-


Info sicher wieder nur auf Nachfrage, oder?


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (1. Juni 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Info sicher wieder nur auf Nachfrage, oder?






Klar obwohl 2 Tage vorher was anderes erzählt wurde.


----------



## Itekei (1. Juni 2018)

Neulich, bei Canyon:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerazius (1. Juni 2018)

> Bei CF hast Du gute Chancen, am Jahresende vor Lieferung noch einen Ausverkaufsrabatt zu bekommen.


----------



## Sachsey (1. Juni 2018)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Bei mir wurde es wieder 2 Wochen verschoben -.-
> 
> Hat jemand schon ein blaues AL6 in L erhalten???



Meins auch, 11.06. - 15.06., aber laut des Mitarbeiters beim Service-Chat wird es da aber "recht sicher" geliefert.....


----------



## OneTrustMan (1. Juni 2018)

Das AL 7 in Blau und XL ist wohl in laut Webseite in 2 bis 4 Wochen lieferbar.
Hmm vielleicht bestelle ich um.
Aber wer weiß ob das so überhaupt stimmt.


----------



## Jim92 (1. Juni 2018)

Soo mein AL 6.0 in blau ist da und die Farbe ist der absolute Hammer! Allerdings war die Schaltung nicht eingestellt, die Sattelstütze war schlampig vormontiert und als "Aufmerksamkeit" gab es n kleines Canyon Säckchen ^^. Ich hatte leider heute nicht die Möglichkeit zu fahren, aber werde morgen berichten!


----------



## minimalistik (1. Juni 2018)

Also Männer ich fahre morgen nach Koblenz  und ich werde bestimmt fragen was ist hier los verdammt,  oder ihr liefert endlich Bikes oder nächstes mal kommt ganze Bus mit verärgerten Kunden.


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (1. Juni 2018)

Jim92 schrieb:


> Soo mein AL 6.0 in blau ist da und die Farbe ist der absolute Hammer! Allerdings war die Schaltung nicht eingestellt, die Sattelstütze war schlampig vormontiert und als "Aufmerksamkeit" gab es n kleines Canyon Säckchen ^^. Ich hatte leider heute nicht die Möglichkeit zu fahren, aber werde morgen berichten!




Wann hast du welche Größe bestellt?

Glückwunsch aber


----------



## OneTrustMan (1. Juni 2018)

minimalistik schrieb:


> Also Männer ich fahre morgen nach Koblenz  und ich werde bestimmt fragen was ist hier los verdammt,  oder ihr liefert endlich Bikes oder nächstes mal kommt ganze Bus mit verärgerten Kunden.



LOL Das Gespräch geht dann wahrscheinlich so. 

DU: Ey isch will da rein!
Canyon: Ey du kommst da net rein.
DU: Ey isch wüll mein Baike!
Canyon: Ey du griegst dein Baik noch nüsch. Schwürr ab!

Sorry, ein bisschen Spaß muss sein


----------



## Sachsey (1. Juni 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> LOL Das Gespräch geht dann wahrscheinlich so.
> 
> DU: Ey isch will da rein!
> Canyon: Ey du kommst da net rein.
> ...



Dafür dass er sein Fahrrad erst Ende des Jahres bestellen will, beschwert er sich schon ziemlich früh


----------



## Rick7 (2. Juni 2018)

minimalistik schrieb:


> Also Männer ich fahre morgen nach Koblenz  und ich werde bestimmt fragen was ist hier los verdammt,  oder ihr liefert endlich Bikes oder nächstes mal kommt ganze Bus mit verärgerten Kunden.


Fackeln und Mistgabel nicht vergessen gell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerazius (2. Juni 2018)

Guten Morgen, ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand bei meiner Entscheidung etwas helfen kann.
Es geht um das Al 7.0 und das CF 8.0. Das Risiko ein Rad zu bekommen welchen wahrscheinlich erst einige Tage später ankommt gehe ich ein. Habe momentan was zum Radeln hier stehen. 
Bin eigentlich nur auf nem Downhiller unterwegs und weiss nicht für welches der beiden ich mich entscheiden soll.
Abgesehen vom Rahmen Al oder Cf ist das Fahrwerk eine sache an der ich hänge. 
Lasst doch mal bitte eure Meinungen Regnen und vllt weiss ich danach weiter !?


----------



## OneTrustMan (2. Juni 2018)

Zerazius schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand bei meiner Entscheidung etwas helfen kann.
> Es geht um das Al 7.0 und das CF 8.0. Das Risiko ein Rad zu bekommen welchen wahrscheinlich erst einige Tage später ankommt gehe ich ein. Habe momentan was zum Radeln hier stehen.
> Bin eigentlich nur auf nem Downhiller unterwegs und weiss nicht für welches der beiden ich mich entscheiden soll.
> Abgesehen vom Rahmen Al oder Cf ist das Fahrwerk eine sache an der ich hänge.
> Lasst doch mal bitte eure Meinungen Regnen und vllt weiss ich danach weiter !?


Ich hätte alleine schon das AL eben wegen denn Alu genommen.
Das Fahrwerk kann man später je eh nach Vorliebe austauschen.
Bei mir wird es das AL 5 wegen den geilen Orange was es leider nur beim 5er gibt 
Schade eigentlich, ich hätte gerne das AL 7 bestellt aber Blau und Schwarz finde ich halt nicht so schön.


----------



## closed (2. Juni 2018)

Zerazius schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand bei meiner Entscheidung etwas helfen kann.
> Es geht um das Al 7.0 und das CF 8.0. Das Risiko ein Rad zu bekommen welchen wahrscheinlich erst einige Tage später ankommt gehe ich ein. Habe momentan was zum Radeln hier stehen.
> Bin eigentlich nur auf nem Downhiller unterwegs und weiss nicht für welches der beiden ich mich entscheiden soll.
> Abgesehen vom Rahmen Al oder Cf ist das Fahrwerk eine sache an der ich hänge.
> Lasst doch mal bitte eure Meinungen Regnen und vllt weiss ich danach weiter !?


Bin nur das CF8.0 gefahren und fand es mega. Trotzdem stand ich auch vor der gleichen Entscheidung wie du. Folgende Gründe waren für mich ausschlaggebend:

- Ob Fox oder RS ist eine Glaubenssache. Allerdings nervt mich dass die Fox Dinger immer eingeschickt werden müssen für ne Wartung. RS kannste auch selbst machen bzw dein Mechaniker. Vom Fahrwerk bin ich mir sicher dass du keinen Unterschied merken wirst. Freeride hatte allerdings die Lyrik mit 0,5 Punkten besser bewertet als die Fox (wow^^)
- CF war auf dem Papier früher lieferbar. Mal gucken ob das was bringt
- mir gefällt der weiße Streifen beim AL nicht 
- weniger Wertverlust als beim AL

Aber hab das AL 6.0 WM gesehen und fand den Rahmen auch sehr gut. Also nur wegen dem Finish würde ich mir das CF nicht holen.

Machst bei beiden keinen Fehler. Überleg dir halt ob du den Aufpreis zahlen willst.

PS: noch was: die reverb hat bei mir erstmal verschissen. Drei Stück gehabt wovon zwei super rumzedern und schon mehrfach im Service waren. Mal schauen ob sie das bei dem neuen Modell abgestellt haben.


----------



## minimalistik (2. Juni 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Fackeln und Mistgabel nicht vergessen gell


Servus Männer 
Also mistgabel waren nicht notwendig das ding läuft wie echte Mähdrescher , habe Probefahrt gemacht mit Torque 8.0, 7.0 und und 6.0, alles läuft wie geschmiert , man sitz richtig in der mitte bike ich werde in schwarz bestellen grosse m.paar bilder noch dazu


----------



## fk3chung (2. Juni 2018)

Canyon just reply my friend......
Cf9.0 should be no problem with 142mm rear wheel......zzzz


----------



## minimalistik (2. Juni 2018)

Und natürlich sexy sender noch dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minimalistik (2. Juni 2018)

Bei einen Torque Al 7.0 waren klickpedalen montiert geht gar nichts jesus


----------



## Jim92 (2. Juni 2018)

So die Jungfernfahrt ist erfolgreich durchgestanden. Kurz: War geil! 
Zuallerst die Bergaufperformance: Es ist keine Bergziege, aber es geht wirklich gut bergan und die Sitzposition ist echt 1A. Dazu die Entscheidung das AL6.0 zu nehmen kam bei mir unter anderem durch den Lookout am Dämpfer zustande und die Wahl war genau richtig. Der Dämpfer wird merklich ruhiger und besser bergan zu treten. Ganz still wird er nicht, aber grade klettern über wurzelige Passagen geht bestens so. 
Bergab sei gesagt, dass die Federung erstmal nach dem ersten Trail eingestellt werden musste, aber danach lief das Teil wie Butter! Der Dämpfer wird wohl noch nen Token bekommen, aber es fühlt sich jetzt schon echt super an. Die Geo von dem Bike ist für mich auch echt perfekt. Es ist relativ lang, klar, aber die Sicherheit im Downhill ist wirklich krass und durch die kurzen Kettenstreben geht es trotzdem wunderbar um enge Kurven rum. Übrigens hab ich die L gewählt bei einer Größe von 1,83m. 
Also alle die vllt. noch schwanken: Kauft das Ding!


----------



## minimalistik (2. Juni 2018)

Supii danke für bericht ride hard https://media.giphy.com/media/DYH297XiCS2Ck/giphy.gif


----------



## closed (2. Juni 2018)

minimalistik schrieb:


> Servus Männer
> Also mistgabel waren nicht notwendig das ding läuft wie echte Mähdrescher , habe Probefahrt gemacht mit Torque 8.0, 7.0 und und 6.0, alles läuft wie geschmiert , man sitz richtig in der mitte bike ich werde in schwarz bestellen grosse m.paar bilder noch dazu


KRass, das blau sieht auf deinem Bild echt mega aus. Hätte es von dem Bild auf der Canyon Seite nicht so geil erwartet. Wäre definitiv auch drin gewesen aber kommt laut HP noch später...


----------



## minimalistik (2. Juni 2018)

Einfach porno


----------



## Aussie81 (2. Juni 2018)

Passendes Niveau hier, entspricht in etwa dem Service


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (2. Juni 2018)

Gerade bei face book aufgetaucht. 

Laut Hotline ist ein Grund für die Verzögerung wohl qualitätsprobleme beim Rahmen.
Der Kollege vom Bild hat eine gebrochene Hüfte...


----------



## Itekei (2. Juni 2018)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Laut Hotline ist ein Grund für die Verzögerung wohl qualitätsprobleme beim Rahmen


Sagt welche Hotline? Die von Canyon? Und über wieviel Ecken hast Du davon gehört?


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (2. Juni 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Sagt welche Hotline? Die von Canyon? Und über wieviel Ecken hast Du davon gehört?



Ja die von canyon....Habe selber angerufen
Der Beitrag ist von facebook


----------



## Sachsey (2. Juni 2018)

Dann hoffe ich Mal dass die bis in zwei Wochen nachgebessert haben. Verdammt, bei Vollgas die Dämpferaufnahme zu verlieren ist wirklich ungesund.

Gute Besserung an den Piloten, falls er das liest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seebl (2. Juni 2018)

minimalistik schrieb:


> Bei einen Torque Al 7.0 waren klickpedalen montiert geht gar nichts jesus


Und warum, Jesus?


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (2. Juni 2018)

Ich überleg echt stark doch das Capra zu kaufen. Offenbar hat canyon echte Probleme mit der Rahmenqualität....


----------



## minimalistik (2. Juni 2018)

Ich bin auch wirklich überrascht nach heutigen besuch so eine Information ... Fuck


----------



## Sachsey (2. Juni 2018)

Selbst im Downhill-Worldcup fahren viele Klickpedale. Aber was wissen die schon ....


----------



## minimalistik (2. Juni 2018)

Nur locker bleiben herr Kollege ich meinte nicht so, habe einfach schlechte erfahrung deswegen


----------



## minimalistik (2. Juni 2018)

Also gibt es nach wie vor Unruhe was jetzt spindrift  capra oder doch Torque


----------



## minimalistik (2. Juni 2018)

Die frage ? 3000 EUR ist nicht wirklich wenig


----------



## Sachsey (2. Juni 2018)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Ich überleg echt stark doch das Capra zu kaufen. Offenbar hat canyon echte Probleme mit der Rahmenqualität....



Kann ich nachvollziehen nach diesem Bild, so einen Rahmendefekt führt zwangsläufig zum Crash. Ich werd am Montag auch nochmal mit dem Service chatten und mal nachhaken. Möglicherweise haben sie ja schon reagiert.


----------



## OneTrustMan (2. Juni 2018)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Gerade bei face book aufgetaucht.
> 
> Laut Hotline ist ein Grund für die Verzögerung wohl qualitätsprobleme beim Rahmen.
> Der Kollege vom Bild hat eine gebrochene Hüfte...


Autsch. 
Am besten alles nachprüfen wenn man das Ding endlich hat.
Aber das ist schon ein Armutszeugnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (2. Juni 2018)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Ich überleg echt stark doch das Capra zu kaufen. Offenbar hat canyon echte Probleme mit der Rahmenqualität....


Kann ich verstehen, bei YT weiß wie gut die Qualität ist.
Mein Jeffsy steht nach einen Jahr und vielen Bike Park Besuchen immer noch da wie eine 1.
Gut ich Pflege es auch und überprüfe regelmäßig ob alles ok ist.
Aber das ist ja wohl selbst verständlich.


----------



## OneTrustMan (2. Juni 2018)

minimalistik schrieb:


> Also gibt es nach wie vor Unruhe was jetzt spindrift  capra oder doch Torque


Eher Capra oder das Sennes als Freerider.


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (2. Juni 2018)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Kann ich nachvollziehen nach diesem Bild, so einen Rahmendefekt führt zwangsläufig zum Crash. Ich werd am Montag auch nochmal mit dem Service chatten und mal nachhaken. Möglicherweise haben sie ja schon reagiert.



Schreib bitte mal was dabei rausgekommen ist

@OneTrustMan 

Klar schrauben checken usw. Ist Standard. Denke aber so versiert ist nicht jeder Fahrer und ich kann es aucj verstehen wenn man davon ausgeht dass eine nagelneues bike aus dem Karton fahrbereit ist. 

Ich tippe aber eher auf einen materialfehler als auf eine lose Schraube


----------



## OneTrustMan (3. Juni 2018)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Gerade bei face book aufgetaucht.
> 
> Laut Hotline ist ein Grund für die Verzögerung wohl qualitätsprobleme beim Rahmen.
> Der Kollege vom Bild hat eine gebrochene Hüfte...


Irgendwie verunsichert mich die ganze Geschichte ein wenig 





Kann das einfach so rauskommen von alleine?
Sieht aus als wäre es nur drauf gesteckt.


----------



## Sachsey (3. Juni 2018)

Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das nur gesteckt ist. Vielleicht kann ja jemand der das Torque schon hat nen Bild von der Befestigung der Dämpferaufnahme machen. 

Ich denke dass da entweder die Verschraubung von vornherein locker war oder gebrochen ist. Die Verwindung der Dämpferaufnahme selbst kann dann als Folge passiert sein.


----------



## Kingu (3. Juni 2018)

Es sieht für mich schon so aus als würde sich Canyon ganz auf die Steifigkeit und den Formschluss der Dämpferaufnahme verlassen damit sie auf dem Zapfen des Bolzens bleibt. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen dass die Dämpferaufnahme von dem Bolzen runter springt wenn genug seitliche Kräfte den Hinterbau verbiegen.

Das Ganze macht echt einen schlechten Eindruck, besonders nach dem Marketing-Gerede von wegen "Kategorie 5 getestet".
Es wäre auch schön gewesen da Kugellager zu sehen anstatt einer Kunststoff-Buchse. Man sieht schon wie die Buchse die Lackierung an der Sattelstrebe weg gerieben hat.

Der Grund warum ich überhaupt ein Torque bestellt habe ist das mein 2016 Spectral Al Risse im Rahmen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbo72 (3. Juni 2018)

Das ist aus Pinkbike vom Firstride


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (3. Juni 2018)

Also wohl echt nur gesteckt...


----------



## timbo72 (3. Juni 2018)

Was mich aber im moment noch mehr auf die palme bringt ist, wenn Ich die Aussage bekomme es liegt am rahmenhersteller. Wenn ich jetzt aber sehen muss das meine Rahmengröße M, in meiner Farbe stealth, als Rahmenkit LAGERND ist dann bekomm ich einen zuviel....
https://www.canyon.com/gravity/torque/f-torque-cf.html?c=1023


----------



## OneTrustMan (3. Juni 2018)

timbo72 schrieb:


> Das ist aus Pinkbike vom Firstride


Die kleine Schraube ist ja niedlich.


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (3. Juni 2018)

Na was man davon jetzt halten soll...?


----------



## timbo72 (3. Juni 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Die kleine Schraube ist ja niedlich.


 Ja dachte ichm mir auch^^. zumindest ist es aber geschraubt und nicht gesteckt. Sieht aber schon leicht unterdemensioniert aus


----------



## OneTrustMan (3. Juni 2018)

In der Explosionszeichnung ist die kleine Schraube nicht mal mit drin? 
https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Torque AL M041-01_BOM_ts.pdf
@Canyon_Support
Könntet Ihr bitte mal eine Stellung dazu nehmen.
Danke


----------



## trebron317 (3. Juni 2018)

Also das Bild macht mir echt Angst + die Aussage der Qualitätsprobleme...irgendwie gruselig..


----------



## Kingu (3. Juni 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> In der Explosionszeichnung ist die kleine Schraube nicht mal mit drin?



Ich glaube das ist keine Schraube, das ist nur eine Vertiefung oder Zentrierbohrung in der inneren Stirnfläche der Schraube Position 9 in der Zeichnung. Würde ja auch keinen Sinn machen, denn die Schraube wird ja von außen angezogen. Die Dämpferaufnahme scheint axial wirklich nicht durch eine Schraube gesichert zu sein.


----------



## timbo72 (3. Juni 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> @Canyon_Support
> Könntet Ihr bitte mal eine Stellung dazu nehmen.
> Danke



 lol, der war gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (3. Juni 2018)

Kingu schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist keine Schraube, das ist nur eine Vertiefung oder Zentrierbohrung in der inneren Stirnfläche der Schraube Position 9 in der Zeichnung. Würde ja auch keinen Sinn machen, denn die Schraube wird ja von außen angezogen. Die Dämpferaufnahme scheint axial wirklich nicht durch eine Schraube gesichert zu sein.


Du hast wahrscheinlich recht.
Aber wozu? Um 5 Euro in der Herstellung zu sparen?!
Wenn noch mehr solcher Vorfälle passieren dann wird Canyon sicherlich eine Rückruf Aktion starten und dann kann man sich alleine ausrechen wie Lange das bei Canyon dauern wird.
Die Brauchen dann bestimmt 1 bis 2 Jahre um fertig zu werden.


----------



## OneTrustMan (3. Juni 2018)

timbo72 schrieb:


> lol, der war gut


Man kanns ja mal versuchen


----------



## timbo72 (3. Juni 2018)

https://de.trustpilot.com/review/www.canyon.com?page=2


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (3. Juni 2018)

Checkt mal euren online Status

Angeblich ist mein Rad jetzt plötzlich abholbereit?
Ich weiß nicht ob ich das jetzt noch haben will...


----------



## trebron317 (3. Juni 2018)

Meins wird derzeit zum Zielpaketzentrum transportiert und ich weiß gerade auch echt nicht ob ichs behalten soll. Wenn es dann da ist, packe ich es aus und schau mir die Dämpferaufnahme mal genauer an. Hab schon überlegt ob man da nicht selbst nachrüsten kann mit zwei Schrauben die von beiden Seiten ineinander greifen + Lager?


----------



## Sachsey (3. Juni 2018)

Bei mir hat sich nichts getan


----------



## Mopar1966 (3. Juni 2018)

Oh man ey. . . . . . jetzt hab ich hier und überall anders fleißig gelesen um mich zwischen YT, Propain und Canyon zu entscheiden. . . . . . . . Und eigentlich hatte ich mich auch schon entschieden!
 Naja, also doch nochmal abwarten und gucken wie die das Problem in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (3. Juni 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Meins wird derzeit zum Zielpaketzentrum transportiert und ich weiß gerade auch echt nicht ob ichs behalten soll. Wenn es dann da ist, packe ich es aus und schau mir die Dämpferaufnahme mal genauer an. Hab schon überlegt ob man da nicht selbst nachrüsten kann mit zwei Schrauben die von beiden Seiten ineinander greifen + Lager?




Uff keine Ahnung ob die Konstruktion das hergibt. Von den Bildern her müsste da bestimmt dieser schwarze Bolzen auf dem die Wippe Sitz erstmal aufgebohrt? Werden?

Also ich denke ich werde es nicht nehmen. Selbst wenn es zunächst hält das ungute Gefühl fährt immer mit. Und wenn doch mal was dran ist haste wider die rennerei und wieder kein bike.

Die Konstruktion ist offenbar echt Mangelhaft. Zumal die bauähnlichen spectral das auch zeigen und wie blöd flexen

Im übrigen werden die bei jeglichen Problemen mit dem Rad alle Garantie abstreiten wenn du eigenständig was am Rahmen änderst


----------



## trebron317 (3. Juni 2018)

Ja das mit der Garantie ist mir bewusst, die Idee geisterte halt in meinem Kopf rum. Ich hab mich so gefreut, dass das Radl endlich mal unterwegs zu mir ist und dann das. Kann dir da nur zustimmen mit dem unguten Gefühl, geht mir auch so! Und wozu es führen kann, wenn so ein Teil versagt, haben wir ja jetzt gesehen. Echt nicht schön und eigentlich auch nicht nachvollziehbar wie das so konstruiert werden konnte. Wäre es wirklich so schwer gewesen das einfach vernünftig zu befestigen??
EDIT:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (3. Juni 2018)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Uff keine Ahnung ob die Konstruktion das hergibt. Von den Bildern her müsste da bestimmt dieser schwarze Bolzen auf dem die Wippe Sitz erstmal aufgebohrt? Werden?
> 
> Also ich denke ich werde es nicht nehmen. Selbst wenn es zunächst hält das ungute Gefühl fährt immer mit. Und wenn doch mal was dran ist haste wider die rennerei und wieder kein bike.
> 
> ...


Leider gibt es nicht so viele Alternativen mit Federweg 170 bis 180mm.
Das Spindrift ist mir in L zu klein, der Hinterbau zu degressiv und es hat keine gedichteten Lager im Hinterbau.
Das Alutech Sennes als Freerider ist vom Preis Leistungs-Verhältnis schlecht, aber der Hinterbau/Progressivität gefällt mir
Beim Capra stimmt die Qualität, aber die Ausstattung mit all den e13 Zeug finde ich irgendwie bah
...
Was gibts sonst noch?


----------



## Seebl (3. Juni 2018)

So wenig Symphatie ich auch für Canyon mitbringe...

Mal zusammegefasst: 
- ein Bild auf FB mit bösem Text, Ursache unklar (darf nichtsdestotrotz nicht passieren!)
- professionelle Analyse der Stelle durch Pressebilder
- Massenhysterie


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (3. Juni 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Leider gibt es nicht so viele Alternativen mit Federweg 170 bis 180mm.
> Das Spindrift ist mir in L zu klein, der Hinterbau zu degressiv und es hat keine gedichteten Lager im Hinterbau.
> Das Alutech Sennes als Freerider ist vom Preis Leistungs-Verhältnis schlecht, aber der Hinterbau/Progressivität gefällt mir
> Beim Capra stimmt die Qualität, aber die Ausstattung mit all den e13 Zeug finde ich irgendwie bah
> ...




Joa gut die e thirteen Sachen kann man erstmal testen und bei Nichtgefallen tauschen. 
Ich denke man sollte dem Teil mal ne Chance geben 

Bei mir ist die Alternative nur capra


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (3. Juni 2018)

Seebl schrieb:


> So wenig Symphatie ich auch für Canyon mitbringe...
> 
> Mal zusammegefasst:
> - ein Bild auf FB mit bösem Text, Ursache unklar (darf nichtsdestotrotz nicht passieren!)
> ...




Grundsätzlich hast du da vollkommen recht.

Aber: beim strive kündigen sich ähnliche Probleme an wodurch der gezeigte Defekt durchaus folgen kann 

Und: man sagte mir ja das einige Chargen nicht durch die QC  gekommen sind. Was genau weiß ich nun nicht


----------



## Mopar1966 (3. Juni 2018)

Man sollte da aber wirklich noch nicht in Panik ausbrechen, auch wenn das erstmal einen bitteren Beigeschmack hat. Ich glaube, wenn man recherchiert, findet man über so ziehmlich jeden Rahmen irgendwelche üblen Geschichten. Als ich mich damals mit DH Rahmen von Intensevund GT beschäftigt habe, hab ich da auch öfter gebrochene Rahmen etc. gefunden. Aber was soll ich sagen, das GT Fury steht bis heute da wie ne eins. ;-)


----------



## OneTrustMan (3. Juni 2018)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Joa gut die e thirteen Sachen kann man erstmal testen und bei Nichtgefallen tauschen.
> Ich denke man sollte dem Teil mal ne Chance geben
> 
> Bei mir ist die Alternative nur capra


Bei mir auch.
Ich finde es allerdings merkwürdig das es die 170mm Stütze nur beim 29er gibt.
Wenn ich schon 3000 hin blättere hätte ich die gerne auch beim 27er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (3. Juni 2018)

Mopar1966 schrieb:


> Man sollte da aber wirklich noch nicht in Panik ausbrechen, auch wenn das erstmal einen bitteren Beigeschmack hat. Ich glaube, wenn man recherchiert, findet man über so ziehmlich jeden Rahmen irgendwelche üblen Geschichten. Als ich mich damals mit DH Rahmen von Intensevund GT beschäftigt habe, hab ich da auch öfter gebrochene Rahmen etc. gefunden. Aber was soll ich sagen, das GT Fury steht bis heute da wie ne eins. ;-)


Das Problem ist nicht nur Fälle von Material Versagen.
Es gibt Leute die behandeln ihr Bikes einfach nicht gut.
Keine Drehmomente einhalten, keine Pflege oder Überprüfung.
Oder eben die etwas kräftigeren Fahrer die gerne mal richtig in die Pedale dreschen und so ziemlich alles zu kaputt bekommen, egal wie namhaft der Hersteller ist.
Wenn man sich mal durch bestimmte Threads auf MTBR ließt und sich da die Fotos einiger Kandidaten anschaut die selbst die stabilsten Kurbelarme durch brechen und Hope Naben innerhalb kürzester Zeit regelrecht zerpflücken, dann wundert es mich nicht das man dann solche Bilder bekommt.


----------



## Kingu (3. Juni 2018)

Kann vielleicht jemand der das Rad schon hat sich mal das Hinterrad zwischen die Beine klemmen und seitlich gegen den Sattel drücken?
Vielleicht könnte man so schon sehen ob die Dämpferaufnahme eine Tendenz hat sich von diesem Bolzen herunter zu schieben.


----------



## trebron317 (3. Juni 2018)

Kingu schrieb:


> Kann vielleicht jemand der das Rad schon hat sich mal das Hinterrad zwischen die Beine klemmen und seitlich gegen den Sattel drücken?
> Vielleicht könnte man so schon sehen ob die Dämpferaufnahme eine Tendenz hat sich von diesem Bolzen herunter zu schieben.



Ja bitte unbedingt, allererste Sahne wäre natürlich ein Video (vllt. Slomo?) 
Traum: Canyon konstruiert das Teil neu und verschickt den Bausatz an die Kunden


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (3. Juni 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Ja bitte unbedingt, allererste Sahne wäre natürlich ein Video (vllt. Slomo?)
> Traum: Canyon konstruiert das Teil neu und verschickt den Bausatz an die Kunden




Wäre vorstellbar allerdings will ich in der Zeit kein semi fertiges bike fahren


----------



## Sachsey (3. Juni 2018)

Ihr macht ja mal ne Panik. Ich denke es gab schon einige unabhängige Tests in denen das Bike richtig hart rangenommen wurde und nirgends liest man etwas von nem flexendem Hinterbau oder Defekten. Das Bild und die Aussage bezüglich der  Probleme bei den Rahmen sind schon heftig, aber bislang ist das der erste bekannte Fall in dem der Rahmen versagt hat und bedeutet noch lange nicht dass das Torque im gesamten ne Fehlkonstruktion ist. Es kann genauso gut sein, dass es sich hier um einen Material- oder Montagefehler handelt, der nicht zwangsläufig die gesamte Charge betrifft.


----------



## trebron317 (3. Juni 2018)

Das wird sicher nicht lange dauern


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (3. Juni 2018)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Ihr macht ja mal ne Panik. Ich denke es gab schon einige unabhängige Tests in denen das Bike richtig hart rangenommen wurde und nirgends liest man etwas von nem flexendem Hinterbau oder Defekten. Das Bild und die Aussage bezüglich der  Probleme bei den Rahmen sind schon heftig, aber bislang ist das der erste bekannte Fall in dem der Rahmen versagt hat und bedeutet noch lange nicht dass das Torque im gesamten ne Fehlkonstruktion ist. Es kann genauso gut sein, dass es sich hier um einen Material- oder Montagefehler handelt, der nicht zwangsläufig die gesamte Charge betrifft.



Weiter vorne hier um Thread wurde das Thema mit dem flexenden Hinterbau schon mal aufgegriffen.

Aber mal ab davon ob es jetzt Montage oder Materialfehler ist.  Ich finde diese Konstruktion einfach seltsam. An dieser Stelle würde ich immer eine Schraube erwarten.


----------



## Rick7 (3. Juni 2018)

Und da ist auch eine...was soll man laut explo Zeichnung sonst mit 15 nm festziehen? 
Bis jetzt weiß keiner was bei dem Typen genau war...aber storniert ruhig alle


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (3. Juni 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Und da ist auch eine...was soll man laut explo Zeichnung sonst mit 15 nm festziehen?
> Bis jetzt weiß keiner was bei dem Typen genau war...aber storniert ruhig alle



Diese Schraube ist am Ende jedoch "offen"
Alle anderen werden gekontert


----------



## minimalistik (3. Juni 2018)

Also keine Panik auf Titanic.......wasser reicht's für alle
Wenn  man hier ganze Forum ließ jede hersteller hat was, yt,  propain oder letzten Canyon bei manchen Fehler tauchen früh bei manchen später, ist das natürlich ärgerlich. Bin aber echt sprachlos wenn man Bewertungen von Canyon ließ. Natürlich Leute schreiben immer negative Sachen.Ich denke man muss doch abwarten,schade natürlich so schönes Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-n-d-y (3. Juni 2018)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Aber: beim strive kündigen sich ähnliche Probleme an wodurch der gezeigte Defekt durchaus folgen kann



An meinem Strive, ist da ne Schraube, wie soll sich da was ankündigen


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (3. Juni 2018)

A-n-d-y schrieb:


> An meinem Strive, ist da ne Schraube, wie soll sich da was ankündigen



Sorry meinte spectral


----------



## Sachsey (3. Juni 2018)

Ursache beim Torque die gleiche wie beim Spectral?


----------



## minimalistik (3. Juni 2018)

Na tolle Baustelle.......


----------



## closed (4. Juni 2018)

Bikeradar hatte im Test ebenfalls Probleme mit der Dämpferaufnahme bemerkt. Canyon hatte es damals als Pre–Production issue bezeichnet. Siehe letzter Absatz: https://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/...sion/product/canyon-torque-cf-8-review-51972/


----------



## timbo72 (4. Juni 2018)

Einfach grossartig... Haben wohl keinen bock auf den shitstorm heute.... hotline und chat nicht verfügbar heut.....
https://www.canyon.com/about-us/contact/


----------



## minimalistik (4. Juni 2018)

Vieleicht wird fleißig gearbeitet nach Lösung??? Ich hoffe


----------



## Aussie81 (4. Juni 2018)

Wie wärs mit dem Freerider von Rose Bike? Ich bin auf alle Fälle froh dass solche Forums Profis nicht bei Propain landen...


----------



## trebron317 (4. Juni 2018)

Aussie81 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem Freerider von Rose Bike? Ich bin auf alle Fälle froh dass solche Forums Profis nicht bei Propain landen...



Oder das Votec VE?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trebron317 (4. Juni 2018)

minimalistik schrieb:


> Vieleicht wird fleißig gearbeitet nach Lösung??? Ich hoffe


Die Lösung könnte so einfach sein. Einfach zwei Schrauben da montieren anstelle der einen Schraube ohne Konterschraube?


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (4. Juni 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Die Lösung könnte so einfach sein. Einfach zwei Schrauben da montieren anstelle der einen Schraube ohne Konterschraube?




Ist dein Rad noch nicht da?


----------



## trebron317 (4. Juni 2018)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Ist dein Rad noch nicht da?


Ne leider nicht, bei uns kommt montags keine Post (Warum auch immer). Sendungsverfolgung sagt immer noch:
Status: Start-Paketzentrum
Nächster Schritt: Die Sendung wird zum Ziel-Paketzentrum transportiert.


----------



## Jim92 (4. Juni 2018)

Also ich habe nach der zweiten Runde auf den Hometrails im Hinterbau ein deutliches Knacken gehabt und hab schon das Schlimmste befürchtet. Allerdings kann ich keinen Flex feststellen, hab aber grade mal die Drehmomente am Bike gecheckt. Kein einziges hat gestimmt, nicht eins! Ich hab alle vernünftig angezogen und hoffe, dass es morgen besser ist. Werde dann nochmal berichten.


----------



## SCM (4. Juni 2018)

Kack-DHL liefert nicht, mein Rahmen hängt seit 2 Tagen im Zielpaketzentrum...

Ich bin übrigens froh, dass da Gleitlager und keine Kugellager sind. Das Rausrutschen des Bolzens stimmt natürlich wiederum nicht so fröhlich...

Werde aber auch direkt die Drehmomente checken. Stehen die jeweils auf den Schrauben?


----------



## Jim92 (4. Juni 2018)

Ja die sind auf allen Schrauben einzeln vermerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManulKl (4. Juni 2018)

Servus an alle!

Ich bin grad erst dabei in das Thema einzusteigen und hatte mich eigentlich schon dazu entschlossen mir das neue Torque zuholen. Bin dann auf dieses Forum gestoßen und war nicht sehr erfreut die letzten paar Seiten zu lesen. Nun habe ich ein paar Fragen:
1. Wie denkt ihr wird Canyon auf das Problem mit dem Lager reagieren?
2. Ist es schlauer wenn man noch nicht bestellt hat, erst noch mal ein paar Wochen abzuwarten?
3. Wenn hätte ich das Al 6.0 in schwarz M genommen,welches auf Lager lieferbar ist. Kann man dies auch abholen um den ganzen Lieferproblemen zu entgehen? Habe dazu leider nichts gefunden. Und leider erreiche ich auch niemanden in der Kundenberatung.

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten!

Gruß Manu


----------



## Mopar1966 (4. Juni 2018)

Ich hab’s schon einmal geschrieben, wenn du suchst, dann findest du über jeden Rahmen irgendwelche sch. . . . Die Tatsache das ausgerechnet jetzt der Kontakt zu Canyon ,, abbricht,, ist durchaus komisch. Ich werde jetzt erstmal abwarten was sich ergibt und wie dieses Problem eines bisher ,,einzelnen,, gelöst wird. Vom Prinzip her dürfte das nicht so schwer sein. Kommt da nur Murks bei raus, fällt meine Wahl aufs YT CF PRO RACE. Wobei ich das Torque schon gerne hätte ;-)


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Juni 2018)

Tytan_07 schrieb:


> Servus an alle!
> 
> Ich bin grad erst dabei in das Thema einzusteigen und hatte mich eigentlich schon dazu entschlossen mir das neue Torque zuholen. Bin dann auf dieses Forum gestoßen und war nicht sehr erfreut die letzten paar Seiten zu lesen


Nur die letzten paar Seiten? Alle anderen Seiten mit Lieferungsverzug und Kundenverarscherei findest du ok? 

Ja dann,hopphopp, bestellen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Juni 2018)

P.S.: Seite 2 im Thread...


PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ist hier jemand das Torque schon probegefahren? Hintergrund der Frage:
> War mit nem Kumpel am Dienstag bei Canyon und er ist das Torque in xl probegefahren. Da mein Kollege neben bei auch Trial fährt, hat er natürlich bissl gschaut, was so geht
> (man darf ja nur bei C. aufm Parkplatz rollern, und nicht z.b. aufn Pumptrack)Also Front Wheelie,Wheelie/Manual, Hinterrad versetzen180,BunnyHop, usw. geht seiner Mng. nach für die Bikekategorie schonmal richtig gut(auch wenn die anschl. Spectralfahrt nochmal ne andere Nummer war in punkto Agilität/Wendigkeit.. logisch irgendwie).
> Was aber aufgefallen ist, der Kollege kam zurückgerollt mim Torque un meinte so "irgendwie weich hinten"?
> ...


----------



## Davedrift (5. Juni 2018)

Aussie81 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem Freerider von Rose Bike? Ich bin auf alle Fälle froh dass solche Forums Profis nicht bei Propain landen...


Richtig......sonst würden die schon seit Monaten mit ihrem Spindrift die Trails und Parks verstopfen.


----------



## David_G (5. Juni 2018)

Hey, hier hat er noch ein paar Bilder mehr gepostet, zum Thema Dämpfer, Dämpferaufnahme, Lager -> https://www.instagram.com/p/BjiiVTGnZmw/


----------



## SCM (5. Juni 2018)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Gerade bei face book aufgetaucht.
> 
> Laut Hotline ist ein Grund für die Verzögerung wohl qualitätsprobleme beim Rahmen.
> Der Kollege vom Bild hat eine gebrochene Hüfte...



Nope. Der hat eine stark geprellte Hüfte, wie man auf seinem Instagram nachlesen kann. Das ist zwar auch nicht schön, aber schon was deutlich anderes.


----------



## SCM (5. Juni 2018)

David_G schrieb:


> Hey, hier hat er noch ein paar Bilder mehr gepostet, zum Thema Dämpfer, Dämpferaufnahme, Lager -> https://www.instagram.com/p/BjiiVTGnZmw/



Wo sind die weiteren Bilder von den Lagern und der Aufnahme? Ich sehe da nur das eine, welches hier schon gezeigt wurde.


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (5. Juni 2018)

.


----------



## minimalistik (5. Juni 2018)

Und ich spindrift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (5. Juni 2018)

eine derartig windige konstruktion am hinterbau eines freerider zu wählen zeugt echt von allergrößter sorgfalt und sicherheitsbewußtsein in der entwicklung! respekt canyon. hoffentlich kommt das bike so nicht in den usa auf den markt sonst wirds klagen hageln!


----------



## Jim92 (5. Juni 2018)

Ich hab grade die Explosionszeichung von dem Sender vor mir liegen und ich sehe da in der Zeichnung keine Schraube die dort zum Kontern eingesetzt wird. Kann mir das nochmal jemand genau zeigen? Weil für mich sieht der Aufbau weitestgehend identisch aus am Hinterbau und dort funktioniert es schließlich auch.


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (5. Juni 2018)

.


----------



## Jim92 (5. Juni 2018)

Ja OK ist jedem seine Entscheidung. Aber wie auch schon erwähnt wurde, es gibt zu so ziemlich jedem Modell und Teil schlimme Geschichten. Ich sag nur X0 Kurbel ... Aber ich bin trotzdem mal interessiert, was der Rest so von der Konstruktion im Vergleich zum Sender hält. Dort ist auch nicht eine Schraube gekontert so wie das für mich aussieht.


----------



## SCM (5. Juni 2018)

Ich frage mich immer noch, wie das rausrutschen konnte. Wie ist das technisch möglich, ohne dass die Bolzen brechen bzw. der Yoke sich verformt? Ich schaue mir das gleich mal an, mein Paket ist nämlich da...


----------



## trebron317 (5. Juni 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer noch, wie das rausrutschen konnte. Wie ist das technisch möglich, ohne dass die Bolzen brechen bzw. der Yoke sich verformt? Ich schaue mir das gleich mal an, mein Paket ist nämlich da...


Herzlichen Glückwunsch?!
Hattest du dein Paket via Sendungsverfolgung immer mal gecheckt? Mein Status ändert sich nämlich seit Samstag nicht..


----------



## OneTrustMan (5. Juni 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer noch, wie das rausrutschen konnte. Wie ist das technisch möglich, ohne dass die Bolzen brechen bzw. der Yoke sich verformt? Ich schaue mir das gleich mal an, mein Paket ist nämlich da...


Bin echt gespannt. Bei Canyon geht ja Hotline und Chat wieder nicht. 
Überprüfe auf jeden Fall die Drehmomente.


----------



## marto_bike (5. Juni 2018)

Ich denke,dass wenn alle Drehmomente überprüft sind,es ist unmöglich das rauszurutschen.
Bei meinem Torque habe ich Heute etwas bemerkt.Das Bike ist Al 7.0 mit Fox Float X2.Ich habe Lärm von dem Dämpfer gehört und es war wie klopfen,wenn man auf das Bike setzt.Ich habe gedacht,dass es von dem Dämpfer kommt,aber wenn ich vorne Schraube der Dämpfer verdreht habe,jetzt gibt es keine klopfen.Im moment die Schraube ist auf 12Nm(statt 15Nm) angezogen und gibt es keine Probleme.
Beim Capra diese Schraube muss man auf 10-12 Nm anziehen.
Ich habe das Bike von 3 Wochen und ich bin zufrieden,aber man muss die Drehmomente oft überprüfen.
Ich glaube,dass ihr mich verstehen,mein Deutsch ist nicht sehr gut.


----------



## SCM (5. Juni 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch?!
> Hattest du dein Paket via Sendungsverfolgung immer mal gecheckt? Mein Status ändert sich nämlich seit Samstag nicht..



Jo, meganervig. Dienstag ist die Sendung erfasst worden. Freitag(!) war sie im Zielpaketzentrum. Samstag wurde sie grundlos zurückgestellt(!?). Gestern hat sich gar nichts getan. Heute ist das Paket geliefert worden. KACK-DHL! In der Zeit laufe ich dreimal nach Koblenz, auch mit dem Karton.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David_G (5. Juni 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Jo, meganervig. Dienstag ist die Sendung erfasst worden. Freitag(!) war sie im Zielpaketzentrum. Samstag wurde sie grundlos zurückgestellt(!?). Gestern hat sich gar nichts getan. Heute ist das Paket geliefert worden. KACK-DHL! In der Zeit laufe ich dreimal nach Koblenz, auch mit dem Karton.



Ja mich nervt das warten auch total, das zieht sich auch alles so in die länge. Mittwoch haben sie das Bike an DHL übergeben, aber erst am Montag ist es im Start Paketzentrum angekommen. Und jetzt mal schauen, wie lange es noch dauert - es nervt einfach.


----------



## trebron317 (5. Juni 2018)

David_G schrieb:


> Ja mich nervt das warten auch total, das zieht sich auch alles so in die länge. Mittwoch haben sie das Bike an DHL übergeben, aber erst am Montag ist es im Start Paketzentrum angekommen. Und jetzt mal schauen, wie lange es noch dauert - es nervt einfach.


Und da ist jetzt ausnahmsweise mal nicht Canyon dran schuld sondern die Damen und Herren von DHL. Mein Paket liegt laut Sendungsverfolgung nur 100km entfernt von mir und das seit Samstag. Hätt ich ja selbst zum Paketzentrum fahren können und es holen. Wäre mit meinem gelben Vivaro nicht mal sonderlich aufgefallen


----------



## SCM (5. Juni 2018)

Btw: die Schläuche wiegen zusammen 600(!) Gramm und die Reifen sind Tubeless-Ready.  Hübsches Sparpotential. Ich bin gerade beim Auf- und Umbau.


----------



## OneTrustMan (5. Juni 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Btw: die Schläuche wiegen zusammen 600(!) Gramm und die Reifen sind Tubeless-Ready.  Hübsches Sparpotential. Ich bin gerade beim Auf- und Umbau.


Ganz schön schwer.


----------



## Sachsey (5. Juni 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Btw: die Schläuche wiegen zusammen 600(!) Gramm und die Reifen sind Tubeless-Ready.  Hübsches Sparpotential. Ich bin gerade beim Auf- und Umbau.



Und wie flexibel ist der Hinterbau?


----------



## Rick7 (5. Juni 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Wo sind die weiteren Bilder von den Lagern und der Aufnahme? Ich sehe da nur das eine, welches hier schon gezeigt wurde.



da ist so ein kleiner Pfeil im Bild wo man nach rechts weiter klicken kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (5. Juni 2018)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Und wie flexibel ist der Hinterbau?


Der Hinterbau selbst ist steif. Den Yoke kann man schon mit der Hand etwas zusammendrücken. Allerdings ist das eigentlich egal, da der Yoke aufgrund der Querverstrebungen der Wippe niemals einseitig belastet werden kann. Ich verstehe nach dem Anschauen meines Rahmens noch weniger, wie das Malheur bei dem Kollegen passieren konnte. Das ergibt, wenn die Schrauben fest sind, keinerlei Sinn.


----------



## OneTrustMan (5. Juni 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau selbst ist steif. Den Yoke kann man schon mit der Hand etwas zusammendrücken. Allerdings ist das eigentlich egal, da der Yoke aufgrund der Querverstrebungen der Wippe niemals einseitig belastet werden kann. Ich verstehe nach dem Anschauen meines Rahmens noch weniger, wie das Malheur bei dem Kollegen passieren konnte. Das ergibt, wenn die Schrauben fest sind, keinerlei Sinn.


Haben bei dir die Drehmomente gestimmt?


----------



## Sachsey (5. Juni 2018)

Ich hatte mir schon überlegt, dass einfach beide Schrauben lose waren und sich verabschiedet haben könnten. Die Biegung der Yoke ergab sich dann vielleicht aus dem danach folgenden Durchrauschen bis auf den Hinterbau. Ist wirklich kurios.

Edit: Aber wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue, kann das ja aber auch nicht die Ursache sein. Die Augen des Yoke sind je nicht verschraubt und sind wohl mit den Gleitlagern vom Bolzen gerutscht.


----------



## Sachsey (5. Juni 2018)

Ach Leute, ich hatte mich so auf das Bike gefreut, aber desto mehr ich mich damit beschäftige, desto mehr lächelt mich das Spindrift an. Ich habe sogar schon den Mudguard von Syncros für die Fox 36er zuhause


----------



## SCM (5. Juni 2018)

Der Hinterbau vom Torque ist definitiv geiler als der vom Spindrift. Der Rest ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (5. Juni 2018)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Ach Leute, ich hatte mich so auf das Bike gefreut, aber desto mehr ich mich damit beschäftige, desto mehr lächelt mich das Spindrift an. Ich habe sogar schon den Mudguard von Syncros für die Fox 36er zuhause




Mein Capra lächelt bald  und ich viel mehr


----------



## Sachsey (5. Juni 2018)

Das ganze Bike gefällt mir ja besser als das Spindrift (bis auf die Schaltung und Dropperpost)

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist, dass der Bolzen auf dem der Yoke sitzt eh schon eine Bohrung hat, wieso hat man da nicht einfach ne Schaube als Sicherung hingemacht? Oder den Yoke einfach so massiv macht, dass man ihn nicht mit der Hand komprimieren kann.


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (5. Juni 2018)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Das ganze Bike gefällt mir ja besser als das Spindrift (bis auf die Schaltung und Dropperpost)
> 
> Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist, dass der Bolzen auf dem der Yoke sitzt eh schon eine Bohrung hat, wieso hat man da nicht einfach ne Schaube als Sicherung hingemacht? Oder den Yoke einfach so massiv macht, dass man ihn nicht mit der Hand komprimieren kann.




Tja ging mir genauso. Aber nach dem Gespräch heute ist mir klar geworden dass ich da nicht mein Geld hin trage.

Bei YT war ich maximal 5min in der Warteschleife und der Mitarbeiter war super freundlich! 

Kann mir auch noch nicht erklären was passiert ist. Aber dem der das passiert ist sagte auch dass die Räder im Laden ja auch so weich waren. Evtl ein  Chargenproblem?
Frag mich nur was passiert wenn die Lager langsam verschleißen und Spiel kriegen....


----------



## A-n-d-y (5. Juni 2018)

Es wird genauso gewesen sein, wie mit dem "Hüft*bruch*"


----------



## SCM (5. Juni 2018)

Bei meiner Probefahrt waren die Hinterbauten bocksteif. Und ich bin da ziemlich empfindlich. Deshalb habe ich kein Spindrift gekauft - weil Pro10 mir nicht steif genug ist.

Wenn die Lager verschleissen, verschleissen sie und müssen gewechselt werden. Das ist bei Gleitlagern einfacher und billiger als bei Kugellagern. Und dass Gleitlager sehr gut funktionieren und an zahlreichen Stellen sogar deutlich besser sind als Kugellager, wissen wir jetzt auch schon seit einiger Zeit.

Irgendwie ist hier gerade ziemlich viel unberechtigtes Gehate in der Luft.

Für den Lieferverzug kann Canyon nix, die hätten das sicher auch gerne anders gehabt.
Die Liefertermine waren nicht fix, sondern unverbindlich.
Es gibt einen Unfall mit ungeklärter Ursache.
Das Bike schneidet in allen Test grandios ab und fährt sich auch so.
Alle wollen Highend, aber am liebsten nix ausgeben.

An meinem Bike stimmt alles und ich lasse mich bei einem tausendfach verkauften Bike auch nicht von drei Einzelmeinungen (...und einem Unfall) kirre machen. Mein Bike kam früher als angekündigt, selbst mit Lieferverzug von KACK-DHL (...für den die was können. Mistladen.).

In dem Sinne: Viel Spaß mit der Kiste. Oder kauft einfach woanders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbo72 (6. Juni 2018)

Der bock noch, und dann habe fertig mit Canyon. Spiele  wie flasche leer. Spindrift angeschaut schon auch,  auch sb6, zu enduro aber. YT ehrlich zu lang bis,Oktober . ... Das Slayer noch, für doppelten Preis..

Hat eigentlich überhaupt  schon jemand ein CF 9 pro bekommen? Rahmen in stealth ja lagernd, da frag ich.mich an was es liegt... mimimimi


----------



## greg12 (6. Juni 2018)

ziemlich gutes review:
http://www.mbr.co.uk/reviews/full-suspension-bikes/canyon-torque-cf-8-0-review

einzig die zugstufe des rs super deluxe wird als überdämpft bezeichnet für leichtere fahrer <80kg?
schon wieder?? was ist los bei rs, gibts da nur tunes für mittel und schwergewichte?


----------



## Mopar1966 (6. Juni 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> ziemlich gutes review:
> http://www.mbr.co.uk/reviews/full-suspension-bikes/canyon-torque-cf-8-0-review
> 
> einzig die zugstufe des rs super deluxe wird als überdämpft bezeichnet für leichtere fahrer <80kg?
> schon wieder?? was ist los bei rs, gibts da nur tunes für mittel und schwergewichte?


 

Und wieder einer von vielen Berichten, der das bike in den Himmel lobt !!!!!!! Und nicht ein Wort über einen Hinterbau mit zu viel Flex oder anderen Problemen.  Nur der eine, bei dem keiner weiß warum. Und diese Situation gibt es bei fast allen anderen bikes auch. Nur das die meisten nicht in dem Maße gelobt werden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick7 (6. Juni 2018)

Du hättest noch n paar mehr Ausrufezeichen machen können, finde ich


----------



## Mopar1966 (6. Juni 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Du hättest noch n paar mehr Ausrufezeichen machen können, finde ich


----------



## Jim92 (6. Juni 2018)

Ich bin der gleichen Meinung. Man muss die Drehmomente schon ab und an angucken, dass stimmt. Allerdings hatte ich überlegt, ob ich die Schrauben der Lager einfach alle mal mit n bisschen Schraubensicherung einschmiere. Könnte helfen.
Hier übrigens auch mal nen paar Bilder von dem Blau des Alu-Rahmens


----------



## closed (6. Juni 2018)

Jim92 schrieb:


> Ich bin der gleichen Meinung. Man muss die Drehmomente schon ab und an angucken, dass stimmt. Allerdings hatte ich überlegt, ob ich die Schrauben der Lager einfach alle mal mit n bisschen Schraubensicherung einschmiere. Könnte helfen.
> Hier übrigens auch mal nen paar Bilder von dem Blau des Alu-Rahmens Anhang anzeigen 737980 Anhang anzeigen 737981


Cool. Kannst du kurz noch sagen wie groß du bist (inkl SL) und für welche Größe du dich entschieden hast. Thx


----------



## Jim92 (6. Juni 2018)

Ich bin 1,83m mit ca. 83cm Schrittlänge und hab das Bike in L gekauft. Man muss schon sagen, dass das Teil lang ist. Die Tests übertreiben allerdings echt nicht! Das Ding zieht sich super leicht aufs Hinterrad und geht äußerst wendig durch Kurven durch. So als Relation für die Aussagen: Ich fahre zusätzlich ein Dartmoor Hornet von 2018 und bin auch hin und wieder mit nem Dirt Bike auf meinen Hometrails unterwegs, also hab ich auf den Strecken reichlich vergleiche


----------



## OneTrustMan (6. Juni 2018)

Jim92 schrieb:


> Ich bin der gleichen Meinung. Man muss die Drehmomente schon ab und an angucken, dass stimmt. Allerdings hatte ich überlegt, ob ich die Schrauben der Lager einfach alle mal mit n bisschen Schraubensicherung einschmiere. Könnte helfen.
> Hier übrigens auch mal nen paar Bilder von dem Blau des Alu-Rahmens Anhang anzeigen 737980 Anhang anzeigen 737981


Das sieht im Blau wirklich nicht gut aus 
Ich finde die Alu Rahmen ( bis auf Schwarz ) viel schöner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jim92 (6. Juni 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Das sieht im Blau wirklich nicht gut aus
> Ich finde die Alu Rahmen ( bis auf Schwarz ) viel schöner.



Ganz meine Meinung! Ich hatte schon ne Weile überlegt, wie man vllt. noch eine wenig Farbe rein bringen kann oder schlicht seine eigene Note rein bringt, mit anderer Lenkerfarbe oder ähnlichem. Mittlerweile denk ich mir, dass ich gar nix farbiges will, weil der Rahmen an sich schon so knallt


----------



## xc9 (6. Juni 2018)

was meint ihr...ab wieviel KG sollte man WMN nehmen....? was meint Canyon mit Tune , LSC , HSC ,   oder beides ???

Danke schon mal......


----------



## SCM (6. Juni 2018)

So, fertig zum Testrollen - morgen kommt nochmal die Zugverlegung vorne dran und die rechte Bremsleitung muss nochmal gekürzt werden. Das ist jetzt nur zum Testen vor der Haustür verlegt.






*14,67 Kg* (gewogen) mit

Deemax Pro
UST
Titanpedalen
Saint M820 mit XTR Hebeln
Newman 50mm Vorbau
Raceface Atlas FR Lenker
X01 (Kassette, Schaltwerk, Shifter)
ohne

Schläuche (da UST)
Kettenführung (da ich Narrow-Wide sei Dank seit 3 Jahren keine Kettenführung mehr fahre, auch nicht am Downhiller)
Der Hinterbau ist sehr steif, exakt so wie bei meinem Testrad. Jede Kurbelbewegung wird ohne das Gefühl von Verwindung in Vortrieb umgesetzt.


----------



## Jim92 (6. Juni 2018)

Edel! Glückwunsch zu dem Hobel!


----------



## Kreiswalker (6. Juni 2018)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Ursache beim Torque die gleiche wie beim Spectral?



Hallo, der Beitrag in dem Screenshot, den Sachsey gepostet hat, war von mir.

Bei meinem Spectral waren die Gleitlager des Dämpfers selber nicht gängig. Also die Lager in den Dämpferaugen. Ich bezweifle stark, dass das hier diakutierte Gleitlager im Yoke verklemmt sein kann, ohne, dass man es merkt. Wer sich unsicher ist, kann ja beim Einfedern den Schraubenkopf beobachten. Wäre das Lager nicht gängig, würde die Schraube beim Einfedern mitdrehen (wie gesagt nicht vorstellbar, bzw. man würde es sicher deutlich spüren)


----------



## Zaskar HH (6. Juni 2018)

Ist das Al 7.0 eigentlich tubeless ready?
Die Minions sind es aber die Laufräder auch?
Wird wohl so sein bei dem Preis aber ich finde keine Info. Weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## closed (6. Juni 2018)

Zaskar HH schrieb:


> Ist das Al 7.0 eigentlich tubeless ready?
> Die Minions sind es aber die Laufräder auch?
> Wird wohl so sein bei dem Preis aber ich finde keine Info. Weiß jemand mehr?


Sollte kein Problem sein ein tubeless Band auf die Felge zu kleben wenn keines drauf ist. Wird schon gehen.


----------



## Agent500 (6. Juni 2018)

Erstmal Glückwunsch an die Besitzer des Torque AL, schön zu sehen, dass die Bikes in diesem Jahrhundert auch noch ausgeliefert werden. 
Das Warten war für mich allerdings zu lang. Ich bin zum YT Capra 2018 gewechselt und das nach sieben Jahren Canyon.

Die Farbe Freeze Turqueeze ist aber genial, da braucht man keine weiteren Farbakzente.
Sieht in echt noch besser aus als auf den Bildern und knallt bei Sonnenscheint ordentlich. Ist ein ziemlicher Hingucker.

Was mich allerdings wundert ist, dass hier teilweise geschrieben wird, dass das Bike sich so wahnsinnig lang anfühlt. Meint ihr vom Radstand her oder vom Reach?
Bin es beim Pure Cycling Festival in Größe XL (1,92m) gefahren und fand es vom Reach her sogar recht kompakt und flach. Ein aktuelles Strive Race XL fühlt sich da von der Geometrie wesentlich mächtiger an.

Das Torque hat hinten 142mm Achsbreite oder?

*@ SCM
*
Thx für die Bilder und die Gewichtsangabe. 
Welche Rahmengröße hast du denn? Wäre für das Gewicht interessant, habs leider nicht gefunden.
Saint M820 mit XTR Hebeln, Deemax Pro, sehr schön, da hat einer Geschmack. **


----------



## SCM (7. Juni 2018)

Ist Boost mit 148mm. Größe bei mir ist L. Ich finde das Bike auch nicht lang, sondern eher genau richtig. XL war mir gefühlt etwas zu wenig verspielt. Bin mit 187cm ein Grenzfall, fühle mich auf L aber deutlich wohler. Ich muss nur noch die Kurbeln tauschen, 165 geht für mich wirklich überhaupt nicht klar.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. Juni 2018)

Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Aber: beim strive kündigen sich ähnliche Probleme an wodurch der gezeigte Defekt durchaus folgen kann


Das is doch völliger Unfug


----------



## A-n-d-y (7. Juni 2018)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Das is doch völliger Unfug



Hatte er schon vor 2 Seiten korrigiert!



Free-Time-Biker schrieb:


> Sorry meinte spectral


----------



## Itekei (7. Juni 2018)

So, Freunde. Mein 9.0 CF wurde grade wieder nach hinten verschoben. Auf Ende Juli! Die haben doch echt den Arsch offen. Nun angeblich wegen fehlenden Anbauteilen Ich vermute ernsthaft Qualitätsprobleme. Nach einigen Canyons wird das mein letztes - sofern ich es überhaupt irgendwann bekomme.


----------



## OneTrustMan (7. Juni 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> So, Freunde. Mein 9.0 CF wurde grade wieder nach hinten verschoben. Auf Ende Juli! Die haben doch echt den Arsch offen. Nun angeblich wegen fehlenden Anbauteilen Ich vermute ernsthaft Qualitätsprobleme. Nach einigen Canyons wird das mein letztes - sofern ich es überhaupt irgendwann bekomme.


Echt blöd so was.
Canyon sollte sich einen zuverlässigeren Rahmenhersteller suchen.
Anbauteile Verzug? Naja kann schon passieren. Wer weiß.


----------



## closed (7. Juni 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> So, Freunde. Mein 9.0 CF wurde grade wieder nach hinten verschoben. Auf Ende Juli! Die haben doch echt den Arsch offen. Nun angeblich wegen fehlenden Anbauteilen Ich vermute ernsthaft Qualitätsprobleme. Nach einigen Canyons wird das mein letztes - sofern ich es überhaupt irgendwann bekomme.


Hast du angerufen oder die Infos nur von der Homepage genommen? Bei meiner Bestellung steht immer noch nächste Woche (CF8 in XL) während auf der Homepage auch Juli steht.


----------



## Itekei (7. Juni 2018)

closed schrieb:


> Hast du angerufen


Nein, Mailkontakt.

Und natürlich steht bei Deiner Bestellung noch irgendein Datum drin, das die nicht aktualisieren. Haben sie bei mir auch nur jedes Mal als ich nachgefragt habe.


----------



## Itekei (7. Juni 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Anbauteile Verzug? Naja kann schon passieren


Ähmmm... nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (7. Juni 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Ähmmm... nein.


Naja wir sehen halt nicht was sich im Inneren der Firma abspielt.


----------



## Itekei (7. Juni 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Naja wir sehen halt nicht was sich im Inneren der Firma abspielt.


Das hat mich als Kunde auch nicht zu interessieren.


----------



## Sachsey (7. Juni 2018)

Wenn sie meins nächste Woche nicht liefern, wäre dass der endgültige Scheidungsgrund für das Torque AL 7.0 und mich. Wenn sie es nächste Woche losschicken gebe ich dem Canyon ne faire Chance, ansonsten wirds das Spindrift.

Ach Mist! Mir fällt gerade auf, dass beim AL 7.0 und CF 9.0 viele Anbauteile gleich sind...


----------



## Agent500 (7. Juni 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Anbauteile Verzug? Naja kann schon passieren. Wer weiß.



Naja, an den meisten Bikes ist ja jetzt nix ausgewöhnliches was andere Hersteller nicht auch verbauen.

Und wenn wir ehrlich sind und ich am Kunden interessiert bin, dann kann ich mir als Hersteller auch was einfallen lassen.
Gerade wenn man so groß ist wie Canyon und gerade wenn man ein gewisses Unternehmensselbstverständnis nach außen kehrt.
Schließlich sind die ja nicht erst seit gestern im Business.
Ein 1€ Halstuch als Beilage für Wochen und Monate Verspätung erscheint mir schon fast wie Hohn.

Wenn es dann doch mal an der Zulieferung von Teilen wie Laufradsatz, Schaltung, etc. liegen sollte, schreib ich den Kunden eben an und biete ihm eine Alternative.
Bspw.
"Lieber Kunde XY, leider ist die Schaltgruppe SRAM GX 11s zurzeit nicht lieferbar, dürfen wir Ihnen stattdessen eine Shimano SLX Gruppe anbieten,....... Bitte antworten Sie uns in den nächsten 14 Tagen. Vielen Dank.
Da wir uns für die entstanden Unannehmlichkeiten bei Ihnen entschuldigen möchten, entfällt für Sie der Versand und die Kosten für den Bikeguard. Mit sportlichen Grüßen aus Koblenz…."

Das wäre kein Hexenwerk.
Wer das nicht hinbekommt, dem geht es möglicherweise einfach noch zugut.

Ich denke, die meisten hier würden 3-6 Monate Wartezeit sicherlich gegen eine Bauteileänderung, bei Teileverzug, tauschen. Hauptsache das Bike ist am Start.

Hier geht es ja nicht um eine Tüte Milch beim Penny.
Die Kunden die 2300€ und mehr in die Hand nehmen, um sich ein Luxus und Spaß Produkt zu kaufen, sollte man aus meiner Sicht besser behandeln. Sonst sind die weg, kommen konsequenter Weise nicht wieder und ziehen auch noch Biker aus dem Freundeskreis mit zu einem anderen Hersteller.

Und wenn man sich beispielsweise die Liefersituation vom Strive anschaut, dann ist die auch nicht besser, trifft also nicht nur das Torque.
Wind machen kann Canyon, aber abliefern scheint für sie in den letzten Jahren immer schwerer zu werden.

Zudem scheint Canyon noch nicht in der Kommunikationsgesellschaft angekommen, die sind ja weniger Transparent als Apple und das nicht zum ersten Mal.


----------



## OneTrustMan (7. Juni 2018)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Naja, an den meisten Bikes ist ja jetzt nix besonders ausgewöhnliches, was andere Hersteller nicht auch verbauen.
> 
> Und wenn wir ehrlich sind und ich am Kunden interessiert bin, dann kann ich mir als Hersteller auch was einfallen lassen. Gerade wenn man so groß ist wie Canyon und gerade wenn man ein gewisses Unternehmensselbstverständnis nach außen kehrt.
> Die sind ja nicht seit gestern im Business. Ein 1€ Halstuch als Beilage ist doch schon fast wie Hohn.
> ...


Ja, stimmt schon.
Das meiste Geld macht Canyon bestimmt mit normalen Kunden oder halt mit den anderen nicht MTB Rädern.
Schade eigentlich, dieses Jahr finde ich die Canyon  MTBs richtig gut.

Was mich bei Canyon und bei YT nervt ist das sie anscheinend die Kunden außerhalb Deutschlands eher und schneller bedienen...und das als Deutsche Firmen.
Kann natürlich Einbildung sein, aber wenn man sich mal ein bisschen in den englischen Foren rum treibt und da schon viele ihre Räder haben und sich freuen, während hier die Leute warten ohne Ende ist doch einfach


----------



## ManulKl (7. Juni 2018)

Habe mir mittlerweile auch das Al6.0 in dem Blau bestellt. Abholtermin soll wohl Ende Juli sein. Passt mir sogar recht gut wegen meiner Klausurphase.

Bin aber grade nochmal auf der Torque Seite gewesen und mir ist ein Unterschied im Rahmen vom 5.0 zum 6.0 aufgefallen.











Bei den Specs stehen sie aber mit demselben Rahmen drin. Wurde da irgendwann nochmal der Rahmen angepasst und es ist noch ein altes Bild bei dem 5.0?


----------



## OneTrustMan (7. Juni 2018)

Tytan_07 schrieb:


> Habe mir mittlerweile auch das Al6.0 in dem Blau bestellt. Abholtermin soll wohl Ende Juli sein. Passt mir sogar recht gut wegen meiner Klausurphase.
> 
> Bin aber grade nochmal auf der Torque Seite gewesen und mir ist ein Unterschied im Rahmen vom 5.0 zum 6.0 aufgefallen.
> 
> ...


Ne das sind bestimmt nur 2 unterschiedlich Rahmengrößen.


----------



## Agent500 (7. Juni 2018)

*@ OneTrustMan*


> Was mich bei Canyon und bei YT nervt ist das sie anscheinend die Kunden außerhalb Deutschlands eher und schneller bedienen...und das als Deutsche Firmen.



Kann ich jetzt nur so halb bestätigen. Meine Bestellungen sowohl bei Canyon als auch bei YT wurden immer innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen an DHL übergeben, wenn der Artikel lieferbar war. Andernfalls hätte ich aber auch nicht bestellt.

Das zumindest Canyon auch mal kleine Ersatzteile kostenlos als Geschenk ins Ausland schickt während deutsche User gerne mal tagelang auf eine unbrauchbare Antwort warten, habe ich aber selbst im Bekanntenkreis schon erlebt. Sind aber natürlich erstmal nur Einzelfälle.

*@ SCM*


> Ist Boost mit 148mm.


Super thx, da war die Produktseite vom Torque nicht so ganz eindeutig.
Zudem dachte ich, die Deemax Pro wären noch nicht als 148er erhältlich. Sind sie aber.


----------



## SCM (8. Juni 2018)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Super thx, da war die Produktseite vom Torque nicht so ganz eindeutig.
> Zudem dachte ich, die Deemax Pro wären noch nicht als 148er erhältlich. Sind sie aber.



Jo, ich fahre die E-Deemax Pro. Die wollte hier im Bikemarkt niemand für 40% vom Neupreis haben. Weil ist ja E-Bike-Spezifisch. Dass die E-Bike spezifischen Deemax Pro mit den normalen identisch sind, abgesehen davon, dass auf der Antriebsseiten hinten 30 gramm schwerere und stabilere Speichen verbaut wurden, fand ich sogar sehr überzeugend, deshalb habe ich mir den Satz in Boost für extrem kleines Geld gesichert. 

Genauso die verbaute Guide RE. Ist "E-Bike-spezifisch". Letztlich aber einfach eine perfekte Kombination aus Guide und Code. Wird tendenziell aber auch eher verschmäht. Komisch, die Leute da draußen. Ich wäre die auch gerne gefahren, hatte hier aber noch meine Saint mit den XTR-Hebeln liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent500 (8. Juni 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> ....fand ich sogar sehr überzeugend, deshalb habe ich mir den Satz in Boost für extrem kleines Geld gesichert. .


 Sehr cool, hätte ich 100% genauso gemacht. Mal sehen, ob ich da die nächsten Wochen auch noch was finde. 



> Komisch, die Leute da draußen.


 Für manche Deals benötigt man eben auch erweitertes Fachwissen.


----------



## Sachsey (8. Juni 2018)

Jetzt hats mich natürlich auch erwischt:

Es tut uns sehr Leid, aber Deine Bestellung wird verzögert ausgeliefert. Schuld daran sind unvorhergesehene Komplikationen in Lagerbestand und Produktionsplanung. Unten findest Du das neue voraussichtliche Auslieferungsdatum Deiner Bestellung. Wir möchten dass Du Dich so schnell wie möglich auf Dein neues Rad schwingen kannst und entschuldigen uns für eventuelle Unannehmlichkeiten. Um dir für Dein Verständnis zu danken, werden wir Dir eine kleine Aufmerksamkeit mit deiner Lieferung zukommen lassen.

voraussichtliches Versanddatum:

30. Jul - 03. Aug 2018

Canyon: Damit ist die Sache gelaufen. Hallo Propain!


----------



## closed (8. Juni 2018)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Jetzt hats mich natürlich auch erwischt:
> 
> Es tut uns sehr Leid, aber Deine Bestellung wird verzögert ausgeliefert. Schuld daran sind unvorhergesehene Komplikationen in Lagerbestand und Produktionsplanung. Unten findest Du das neue voraussichtliche Auslieferungsdatum Deiner Bestellung. Wir möchten dass Du Dich so schnell wie möglich auf Dein neues Rad schwingen kannst und entschuldigen uns für eventuelle Unannehmlichkeiten. Um dir für Dein Verständnis zu danken, werden wir Dir eine kleine Aufmerksamkeit mit deiner Lieferung zukommen lassen.
> 
> ...


Same. 16-20.7.  CF8.0 in XL. Bin krass genervt


----------



## Sachsey (8. Juni 2018)

Nach ner halben Stunde in der Warteschlange ist es jetzt storniert. Begründung für die Verzögerung: Sie kriegen die Rahmen momentan nicht her.... Saftladen


----------



## OneTrustMan (8. Juni 2018)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Nach ner halben Stunde in der Warteschlange ist es jetzt storniert. Begründung für die Verzögerung: Sie kriegen die Rahmen momentan nicht her.... Saftladen


Kann dich verstehen. 
Wenn ich im Moment kein Bike hätte, dann wäre das Torque schon längst storniert.


----------



## OneTrustMan (8. Juni 2018)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Hallo Propain!


Ganz vergessen.
Also wenn du jetzt ein Propain in der Free Option bestellst wird es leider auch so 6 bis 8 Wochen dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sachsey (8. Juni 2018)

Der Mitarbeiter an der Hotline hat gemeint, dass sie momentan sehr zuverlässig innerhalb der versprochenen 25 Tage liefern können


----------



## Aussie81 (8. Juni 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ganz vergessen.
> Also wenn du jetzt ein Propain in der Free Option bestellst wird es leider auch so 6 bis 8 Wochen dauern.



Das ist nur lang wenn man schon Monate mit Warten verloren hat. Mann kann sich sein Bike frei konfigurieren, die 6 bis 8 Wochen sind nichts!


----------



## OneTrustMan (8. Juni 2018)

Aussie81 schrieb:


> Das ist nur lang wenn man schon Monate mit Warten verloren hat. Mann kann sich sein Bike frei konfigurieren, die 6 bis 8 Wochen sind nichts!


Da gebe ich dir recht.
Vielleicht wird es beim nächsten mal ein Propain für mich werden, wenn es das Spindrift in XL gibt.


----------



## OneTrustMan (8. Juni 2018)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Der Mitarbeiter an der Hotline hat gemeint, dass sie momentan sehr zuverlässig innerhalb der versprochenen 25 Tage liefern können


Na dann ran an die Buletten


----------



## Aussie81 (8. Juni 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir recht.
> Vielleicht wird es beim nächsten mal ein Propain für mich werden, wenn es das Spindrift in XL gibt.


Bist du mal ein L gefahren? Das L entspricht meiner Erfahrung nach einem XL von Trek.


----------



## OneTrustMan (8. Juni 2018)

Aussie81 schrieb:


> Bist du mal ein L gefahren? Das L entspricht meiner Erfahrung nach einem XL von Trek.


Ja bin ich.
Ich dachte erst das es nur minimal kleiner ist als mein Jeffsy in XL.
Der Vorbau am L war allerdings länger und der Lenker ein Flat, statt des Riser den ich am Jeffsy habe.
Ich habe mir die Geo noch mal online angeschaut und die L ist mir einfach zu klein.
Ich bin 193cm hoch und mit 93cm Schrittlänge.
Beim Capra würde ich die XXL nehmen, beim 29er würde auch die XL gehen.


----------



## Agent500 (8. Juni 2018)

Da kann ich mich OneTrustMan anschließen, mir fehlte beim Spindrift auch der XL Rahmen. (192/92cm) Zudem war mir die 445er Kettenstrebe und der 64,5° Lenkwinkel dann doch ein bisschen zu viel Abfahrtsgeometrie-Geballer.

Wer aber genau das sucht und für sich ne passende Rahmengröße findet, wird mit dem Spindrift sicherlich sehr glücklich, ist nen top Bike.


----------



## amrGHOST (9. Juni 2018)

Habe meins (CF8 in S) am Donnerstag in Koblenz abgeholt. Wieder erwarten ist der Hinterbau nicht gleich beim Einladen ins Auto abgesprungen  Spass bei Seite, schaut alles solide aus...


----------



## SCM (9. Juni 2018)

So, ausgiebige Probefahrt fertig.

Ich bin vorher ein Stumpjumper FSR Evo Expert und ein Session gefahren, beide noch 26". Ich wollte immer ein Bike haben, dass alles kann. Allerdings waren die bisherigen Versuche der Hersteller in diesem Segment immer mit Kompromissen behaftet:

Mehr Federweg = mehr Wippen, mehr Gewicht, weniger Bergaufeignung
Bessere Tourentauglichkeit = schlechter Bergab

Meist war irgendwas an den Bikes komisch. Entweder der Sitzwinkel, oder die Hinterbaukinematik, oder der Lenkwinkel war dann doch zu kippelig bergab.

Das Torque ist anders.

Mein Stumpjumper lag bei 12,5 Kg (mit schweren Reifen) und war auf dem Trail extrem spaßig, stieß aber in grobem Gelände an seine Grenzen. Das Session - naja, brauche ich nicht erklären, war aber für das, was ich meist fahre, einfach überdimensioniert.

Wenn mir beim Bergauffahren auf meiner Proberunde jemand gesagt hätte, das ich auf einem Rad mit 10cm Federweg sitze, hätte ich es geglaubt - der Antrieb ist beim Bergaufpedalieren so dermaßen neutral, unfassbar. Ich habe es extra mit dem Sagring geprüft:

Offene LSC, offener Dämpfer: leichtes Wippen.
Offene LSC, Dämpferlock mittel: 1mm Hub wird genutzt
Offene LSC, Dämpferlock zu: 1mm Hub wird genutzt.

Der Unterschied zwischen mittel und zu ist beim Bergauffahren lediglich stehend bzw. bei gröberen Stößen zu spüren, ansonsten kann man die Kiste auch in der mittleren Einstellung alles ohne Wippen hochtreten. Und die Kiste fliegt förmlich bergauf. Bei 14,67 Kg fährt sich das Teil für mich exakt so wie mein 2 Kg leichteres Stumpjumper, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass alles etws größer und länger ist. Kein komischer Sitzwinkel, keine DH-lastige Sitzposition, nix. Absolut Langstreckentouren- und Höhenmetertauglich. Lediglich die 165er Kurbel wird definitiv noch gegen eine 170er getauscht, aber das ist kein Kritikpunkt am Rad sondern einfach persönliche Vorliebe.

Bergab: Die Position überm Rad ist extrem neutral, Manuals gelingen auch bei Highspeed spielerisch und 175/180mm sprechen für sich selbst. Absolut Park- und DH-tauglich. Der niedrige Schwerpunkt führt zu diesem grandiosen GoKart-Gefühl, das man sonst nur von Downhillbikes kennt.

Kleiner Wermutstropfen: Der Tune des Dämpfers ist definitiv kacke. Der sinnvolle Einstellbereich des Rebounds liegt bei offen bis drei klicks. Ansonsten ist der total überdämpft. Mal schauen, ob ich hier irgendwann auf ein anderes Tune umsteige.

Soweit ist die Kiste aber das Bike, das ich immer haben wollte. Weil es eben keine dieser Kompromisskisten ist, die alles irgendwie aber doch nix 100% kann. Das Torque ist Tourenbike, Trailbike, Freerider, Parkbike und Mini-DH in einem - und glänzt in jeder Kategorie.

Mega.

Ich würde es als Nachfolger des alten SX Trail bezeichnen, nur leichter und noch viel besser.


----------



## Strampelino (9. Juni 2018)

Also das Welt beste Bike.......das überbike,  das non Plus Ultra 
Toll das du von deinem neuen Bike so geflasht bist, so sollte das sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (9. Juni 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Also das Welt beste Bike.......das überbike,  das non Plus Ultra



Keine Ahnung, habe den Rest der Bikes auf dem Planeten nicht getestet.


----------



## trebron317 (9. Juni 2018)

Kann @SCM nur zustimmen. Bin zwar leider noch nicht dazu gekommen anständige Trails zu fahren, habe aber dennoch meine ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Torque gemacht. Als ich es ausgepackt habe, hatte ich irgendwie nen Schreck bekommen und dachte so: "Wow ist das klein". Habe es in "S" bestellt, welches so laut Tabelle und Rechner auf der Canyon-Website auch empfohlen wurde. 
Als ich dann das erste mal aufgestiegen bin dachte ich wieder "Das ist echt klein". Aber als ich dann die ersten Meter gefahren bin hat sich das alles relativiert, hab mich dann direkt wohlgefühlt. Tolle Sitzposition, das Rad beschleunigt gut und der Hinterbau bleibt erstaunlich ruhig. Und bergab (Bisher nur Treppen, Mini-Trail-Abschnitt) taugt die Geo vom Bike richtig gut. Der Dämpfer bzw. die Zugstufe hat wie beschrieben, tatsächlich nur einen sehr kleinen und sinnvollen Einstellbereich, offen bis ca. 3 Klicks zu.
Fand auch, dass das Rad gut vormontiert war. Schaltung, Bremsen, sowie alle Drehmomente korrekt angezogen.
KURZ: Ich bin soweit voll zufrieden und denke, dass viele andere es auch sein werden.


----------



## OneTrustMan (9. Juni 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Soweit ist die Kiste aber das Bike, das ich immer haben wollte. Weil es eben keine dieser Kompromisskisten ist, die alles irgendwie aber doch nix 100% kann. Das Torque ist Tourenbike, Trailbike, Freerider, Parkbike und Mini-DH in einem - und glänzt in jeder Kategorie.


Das hört sich richtig gut an 
ist ja auch ein schönes Radel.


----------



## Agent500 (9. Juni 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Kleiner Wermutstropfen: Der Tune des Dämpfers ist definitiv kacke. Der sinnvolle Einstellbereich des Rebounds liegt bei offen bis drei klicks. Ansonsten ist der total überdämpft. Mal schauen, ob ich hier irgendwann auf ein anderes Tune umsteige.



@SCM

Thx, für deinen Erfahrungsbericht. 

Hatte es schon im Capra 2018 Thread gepostet, da ist das Problem mit dem RS Super Deluxe 2018 genau das gleiche.
Könnte daher auch hier hilfreich sein.
MY 2019 der Dämpferserie soll es besser machen, wird aber meines Wissens nach aktuell noch bei keinem Hersteller verbaut.
*
In Bezug auf den RockShox Super Deluxe (MY2018) habe ich das hier bei MTB-News gefunden.*
"Die nächste größere Baustelle war die Zugstufendämpfung. Beim 2018er RockShox Super Deluxe ergaben die Klicks des Einstellrädchens keine exakt gleiche Änderung der Dämpfung. Um schneller ein passendes Setup finden zu können, wurde deshalb die Form des Nadelventils geändert: *Nun soll jeder Klick einen gleich großen Schritt ergeben*." *Link* 20.03.2018

*Nur mal als Gedankengang:*
Wo wir gerade bei Dämpfern sind. Das Capra 2018 hat mit 250/70mm Dämpfer 170mm am Heck, das Torque mit der gleichen Größe 175mm. 
Das Capra kann man aber offiziell mit 250/75mm Dämpfer fahren, so wie das Topmodell, und hat dann 180mm am Heck.
Die gleiche Dämpferlänge passt auch ins Torque, sollten dann 185mm sein. 
Radgeometrie ändert sich ja nicht. Falls mal einer was zum basteln sucht.


----------



## OneTrustMan (9. Juni 2018)

Agent500 schrieb:


> @SCM
> 
> *Nur mal als Gedankengang:*
> Wo wir gerade bei Dämpfern sind. Das Capra 2018 hat mit 250/70mm Dämpfer 170mm am Heck, das Torque mit der gleichen Größe 175mm.
> ...


Ja das selbe bei den 29er Capra. 
2 verschieden Größen
Die Auswahl der Dämpfer in 250/70 und 75 ist allerdings bescheiden.


----------



## xc9 (10. Juni 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> So, ausgiebige Probefahrt fertig.
> 
> Ich bin vorher ein Stumpjumper FSR Evo Expert und ein Session gefahren, beide noch 26". Ich wollte immer ein Bike haben, dass alles kann. Allerdings waren die bisherigen Versuche der Hersteller in diesem Segment immer mit Kompromissen behaftet:
> 
> ...




Wie viel Sag hattest Bergauf...?


----------



## SCM (10. Juni 2018)

xc9 schrieb:


> Wie viel Sag hattest Bergauf...?


25%, den gleichen wie bergauf und auf der Geraden.


----------



## xc9 (10. Juni 2018)

OK Damke


----------



## fk3chung (11. Juni 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Irgendwie verunsichert mich die ganze Geschichte ein wenig
> Anhang anzeigen 736662
> 
> Kann das einfach so rauskommen von alleine?
> ...



has canyon reply this issue??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (11. Juni 2018)

fk3chung schrieb:


> has canyon reply this issue??



Not officially. But as we do not know anything about how it happened and what the owner did with the bike, it is just a picture on the internet showing a single incident with unknown technical origin. So I would not worry to much about it.


----------



## fk3chung (11. Juni 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Not officially. But as we do not know anything about how it happened and what the owner did with the bike, it is just a picture on the internet showing a single incident with unknown technical origin. So I would not worry to much about it.


Yes, because sender are the same design ...and never hear any problem.....

My friend got his cf9.0 pro 2 month ago. Everythings perfect except the 142mm rear mavic wheel on the boost frame.......

I am going  to order a 7.0AL in blue


----------



## SCM (11. Juni 2018)

fk3chung schrieb:


> Yes, because sender are the same design ...and never hear any problem.....
> 
> My friend got his cf9.0 pro 2 month ago. Everythings perfect except the 142mm rear mavic wheel on the boost frame.......
> 
> I am going  to order a 7.0AL in blue



Good choice! I posted some pictures of mine on the previous page.


----------



## Specializeder (11. Juni 2018)

Bekommt man eigentlich eine Nachricht, wenn der Bestellstatus auf "In Vorbereitung" geändert wird?


----------



## SCM (11. Juni 2018)

Ist so angekündigt, allerdings habe ich direkt die Versandbestätigung bekommen.


----------



## Itekei (11. Juni 2018)

Das 9.0 PRO ist jetzt schon in manchen Größen und Farben "ausverkauft". Ausverkauft für ein Produkt, das vermutlich noch kein Mensch erhalten hat, finde ich lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (12. Juni 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Das 9.0 PRO ist jetzt schon in manchen Größen und Farben "ausverkauft". Ausverkauft für ein Produkt, das vermutlich noch kein Mensch erhalten hat, finde ich lustig.


Vor allem ändern sich die Lieferzeiten bei allen Modelen und Größen täglich 
Das AL 7 in Blau und XL war am Montag bei Ende Juni Anfang Juli.
Ein Tag später ist es bei Ende Juli Anfang August.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. Juni 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Vor allem ändern sich die Lieferzeiten bei allen Modelen und Größen täglich
> Das AL 7 in Blau und XL war am Montag bei Ende Juni Anfang Juli.
> Ein Tag später ist es bei Ende Juli Anfang August.


Is jetz aber nicht so schwer zu verstehen. Canyon montiert ja wochenweise immer andere Modelle und Austattungsvarianten. Wenn jetzt Modell A für den Montagetermin Ende Juni/Anfang Juli ausgebucht ist kannste halt erst wieder zum nächsten Montagetermin, Anfang August, darauf zugreifen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. Juni 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Das 9.0 PRO ist jetzt schon in manchen Größen und Farben "ausverkauft". Ausverkauft für ein Produkt, das vermutlich noch kein Mensch erhalten hat, finde ich lustig.


Vorbestellung. Anzahl X geplant...Anzahl X vorbestellt=Ausverkauft


----------



## closed (12. Juni 2018)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Is jetz aber nicht so schwer zu verstehen. Canyon montiert ja wochenweise immer andere Modelle und Austattungsvarianten. Wenn jetzt Modell A für den Montagetermin Ende Juni/Anfang Juli ausgebucht ist kannste halt erst wieder zum nächsten Montagetermin, Anfang August, darauf zugreifen.


Klar ist das schwer zu verstehen. Canyon hat ausreichend Erfahrung dass genau sowas nicht passieren darf. 

Werde morgen meine Bestellung stornieren. Entweder erste Charge nächstes Jahr oder YT


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Juni 2018)

closed schrieb:


> Klar ist das schwer zu verstehen.


Offensichtlich


----------



## minimalistik (13. Juni 2018)

Guten Morgen, 
Wie lange wartet man auf Auftragsbestätigung ?


----------



## OneTrustMan (13. Juni 2018)

minimalistik schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> Wie lange wartet man auf Auftragsbestätigung ?


Komm eigentlich sofort
Bei mir gings sehr schnell, 5 Minuten oder so.


----------



## minimalistik (13. Juni 2018)

Haha bei mir 4 tage und immer noch nix


----------



## SCM (13. Juni 2018)

Im Spam geguckt? Da lag meine auch...


----------



## SCM (13. Juni 2018)

closed schrieb:


> Klar ist das schwer zu verstehen. Canyon hat ausreichend Erfahrung dass genau sowas nicht passieren darf.



Aber das ist deren Prozess und Standardisierung ist der Grund, weshalb die so günstig sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## closed (13. Juni 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Aber das ist deren Prozess und Standardisierung ist der Grund, weshalb die so günstig sind...


Nope. Direktvertrieb nicht Standardisierung


----------



## SCM (13. Juni 2018)

closed schrieb:


> Nope. Direktvertrieb nicht Standardisierung



Versuch mal nen nicht standardisierten Direktvertrieb in der Größenordnung profitabel aufzuziehen...


----------



## OneTrustMan (13. Juni 2018)

minimalistik schrieb:


> Haha bei mir 4 tage und immer noch nix


Frag doch mal nach bei Canyon.
Ansonsten einfach noch mal neu bestellen.


----------



## Sachsey (13. Juni 2018)

minimalistik schrieb:


> Haha bei mir 4 tage und immer noch nix



Dachte du bestellst auch das Spindrift?


----------



## minimalistik (13. Juni 2018)

Gut geraten,  habe beide bestellt  rate mal wer liefert schneller ?


----------



## OneTrustMan (13. Juni 2018)

Ich habe jetzt schon so lange gewartet, den einen +Monat schaffe ich auch noch 

Es wäre nicht fair das Torque an den schlechten Canyon Service zu beurteilen.
Das Torque ist bestimmt ein Klasse Radel.
Und ich will es auch wirklich haben.


----------



## Zonenrider (13. Juni 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Die kleine Schraube ist ja niedlich.


Welche Schraube?
Edit!
Dieses Teil ist nur durch das Zapfenende  der Schraube  Nr.9 der Ex.Zeichnung geführt.


----------



## Twixterrider (13. Juni 2018)

Guten Abend werte Torque Runde 
kommt zufällig jemand aus der Harz Gegend? Richtung Braunschweig. 
Und fährt ein aktuelles Torque in L/XL. Idealerweise ein CF 8.0. 
Stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung zwischen dem Spectral, auf das neue Strive zu warten oder dem Torque. 
Wäre genial, wenn jemand das Torque besitzt und es mich proberollen und -sitzen lassen würde. 
Danke Euch & viele Grüße
Paul


----------



## Sachsey (13. Juni 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt schon so lange gewartet, den einen +Monat schaffe ich auch noch
> 
> Es wäre nicht fair das Torque an den schlechten Canyon Service zu beurteilen.
> Das Torque ist bestimmt ein Klasse Radel.
> Und ich will es auch wirklich haben.



Ich finde schon dass sich ein so teueres Produkt am Service des Herstellers messen lassen muss. Immerhin gibt es fünf Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen, also geht der Hersteller eine eben so lange Verpflichtung ein, welche er mit einem guten Service erfüllen sollte. 

Nach den ganzen Verschiebungen bestätigt sich einfach für mich, was man so über den Service von Canyon liest und darauf habe ich einfach kein Bock. Ich hoffe ihr habt keine Probleme mit dem Torque, es ist sicher ein geiler Bike, aber ich habe mich anders entschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (13. Juni 2018)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Ich finde schon dass sich ein so teueres Produkt am Service des Herstellers messen lassen muss. Immerhin gibt es fünf Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen, also geht der Hersteller eine eben so lange Verpflichtung ein, welche er mit einem guten Service erfüllen sollte.
> 
> Nach den ganzen Verschiebungen bestätigt sich einfach für mich, was man so über den Service von Canyon liest und darauf habe ich einfach kein Bock. Ich hoffe ihr habt keine Probleme mit dem Torque, es ist sicher ein geiler Bike, aber ich habe mich anders entschieden.


Ich bin mir sicher das das Torque ein geiles Bike ist und Canyon wird nur von mir hören wenn der Rahmen bricht.
Service mache ich alleine, dafür brauche ich diese Chaoten nicht.
Ich kann deine Entscheidung verstehen. Wenn ich nicht schon einen Hobel hätte, hätte ich dass Torque auch längst storniert.


----------



## Agent500 (13. Juni 2018)

*@ OneTrustMan *
Gib es doch zu, du spekulierst doch auf den Sammlerwert. 
In 10 Jahren so beim Angebotstext von ebay: "....das ist eins von 30 jemals gebauten Canyon Torque 2018. Eine Rarität und noch seltener als der Schwalbe EVO-Tube." 
Sorry für OT. 

Bin gespannt, auch auf Bilder, wenn es geliefert wird. War Orange oder?


----------



## OneTrustMan (14. Juni 2018)

Agent500 schrieb:


> War Orange oder?


Yup 
Gerade eben noch einen Mega Schnapper fürs Torque gemacht 
Genau den Lenker wollte ich haben ( eigentlich in komplett Schwarz ) und bei Hibike gibt es den gerade für verbrecherische 80 Euro 
https://www.hibike.de/sixpack-mille...ionID=Ea2c1d42af110e78958ee7b0799b5ef80&yafeh


----------



## Specializeder (14. Juni 2018)

Twixterrider schrieb:


> Guten Abend werte Torque Runde
> kommt zufällig jemand aus der Harz Gegend? Richtung Braunschweig.
> Und fährt ein aktuelles Torque in L/XL. Idealerweise ein CF 8.0.
> Stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung zwischen dem Spectral, auf das neue Strive zu warten oder dem Torque.
> ...



Ich wohne in Vienenburg, bzw. unter der Woche in Braunschweig zum studium. Der Vorraussichtliche Versandtermin ist diese Woche (Al 6.0 in XL). Wenn es keine weitere Verschiebung gibt, lässt sich da bestimmt was zum Proberollen einrichten


----------



## 1712morpheus (15. Juni 2018)

Da ich inzwischen den kompletten Verlauf der Beiträge hier gelesen habe und die Probleme bei Canyon leider weiterhin bestehen, habe ich meine Bestellung storniert. Das ständige ändern der Verfügbarkeit auf der Website und die Nichtereichbarkeit online wie auch per Mailanfrage geht gar nicht.
Gestern habe ich bei Propain ein Spindrift konfiguriert und mit 220.- € mehr Invest, habe ich eine bessere Ausstattung als im Vergleich mit meinem Wunschkandidaten Torque AL 7.0. Außerdem ist es lieferbar in 25 Tagen!!!
Meine Entscheidung ist gefallen und offensichtlich kann man bei Canyon leider nur bestellen wenn „ab Lager verfügbar“. Bei den beiden Spectral in unserem Keller hat das bestens geklappt. Schade, das Torque gefällt mir sehr gut, aber ich will nicht bis irgendwann warten.


----------



## SCM (15. Juni 2018)

Interessant, dass ich meins viel später als die meisten hier bestellt habe und es sogar noch vor dem angekündigten Liefertermin erhalten habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specializeder (15. Juni 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Interessant, dass ich meins viel später als die meisten hier bestellt habe und es sogar noch vor dem angekündigten Liefertermin erhalten habe...



Wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## OneTrustMan (15. Juni 2018)

Am besten ich bestelle meins gleich nochmal und storniere das was später kommt


----------



## SCM (15. Juni 2018)

Specializeder schrieb:


> Wann hast du bestellt?


Mitte April. Anfang Juni bekommen.


----------



## Agent500 (15. Juni 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Interessant, dass ich meins viel später als die meisten hier bestellt habe und es sogar noch vor dem angekündigten Liefertermin erhalten habe...


Vielleicht hast du ja nen Run? Schon nen Lottoschein ausgefüllt?


----------



## A-n-d-y (15. Juni 2018)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst, das ist bei Canyon normal!!!



A-n-d-y schrieb:


> Das war schon immer so,  Canyon arbeitet nicht nach dem first in - first out!
> 
> Es gab schon paar Spezis, die haben in Abständen von 2 Wochen, mehrmals dass gleiche Rad bestellt um dieses Prinzip zu umgehen. Schnellstes behalten, Rest stornieren, sicher nicht fair, aber für


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. Juni 2018)

A-n-d-y schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst, das ist bei Canyon normal!!!


Also beim nächsten mal.......sofern da je passieren sollte , werde ich es genau so machen.


----------



## timbo72 (16. Juni 2018)

Fu  , storniert...  Nogo, was bringt das beste Rad wenn ichs nicht bekomm und nur  Ärger und Zeit verschwenden muss....


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. Juni 2018)

timbo72 schrieb:


> Fu  , storniert...  Nogo, was bringt das beste Rad wenn ichs nicht bekomm und nur  Ärger und Zeit verschwenden muss....


Hast du schon eine Alternative?


----------



## timbo72 (17. Juni 2018)

Hab mir das Capra bestellt, CF pro Race , in 650 b. Taugt mir auch.


----------



## OneTrustMan (17. Juni 2018)

timbo72 schrieb:


> Hab mir das Capra bestellt, CF pro Race , in 650 b. Taugt mir auch.


Die 27er sind ja sofort lieferbar.
Dann müsste es bestimmt die kommende Woche ankommen.
Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbo72 (18. Juni 2018)

Hab bestellt als 20.06 verfügbar war. Anruf kurz, oha 5 Minuten bei yt worauf ich jemand an der strippe hatte, nicht wie bei Canyon halbe stunde Minimum und rausfliegen wieder.... sicher “ hab“ ichs nicht diese Woche, ich bin aber guter dinge das ichs vor dem zum vierten mal verschobenen termin von canyon habe. Nochmal, verzug kann bei jedem Anbieter vorkommen, ist nur die frage wie man mit Kunden umgeht, Service, Informationspolitik. Das ist gelinde gesagt in der Beziehung ein Saftladen, ich muss denen nicht mein Geld geben, andere bauen auch gute Räder. Ich fahr schon gern auch auf der letzten rille, aber möchte dennoch behaupten zu wenig profi zu sein um die minimalen unterschiede in meinen strava zeiten zu bemerken. Vorher komm ich an meine Grenzen wahrscheinlich bevor es die unterschiedlichen Hersteller bikes tun. Und noch was, ans capra kann ich sogar ne doppelbrücke rantackern....


----------



## harryhallers (18. Juni 2018)

Ich würde gerne mein Torque CF 9.0 auf die Fox Racing Shox 36 Float 27,5" FIT GRIP2 Factory Boost Federgabel Modell 2019 umrüsten. 
Ist das hier die Passende? https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...-Factory-Boost-Federgabel-Modell-2019-p65102/ 

Da steht was von 44 mm Vorlauf, ich finde bei Canyon aber nicht die Info, wieviel Vorlauf die aktuelle Gabel hat.

Beste Grüße.


----------



## timbo72 (18. Juni 2018)

So eben Paket nr von yt bekommen. . Wünsche allen hier die noch auf ihr canyon warten ne gute zeit. Für  mich ist das thema durch mit dem laden.


----------



## OneTrustMan (18. Juni 2018)

timbo72 schrieb:


> So eben Paket nr von yt bekommen. . Wünsche allen hier die noch auf ihr canyon warten ne gute zeit. Für  mich ist das thema durch mit dem laden.


Hab ich doch gesagt


----------



## timbo72 (18. Juni 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Hab ich doch gesagt



ganz ehrlich, ich frag mich warum ich mir das angetan  habe, sicher super bike, aber ehrlich, hab im Januar schon bestellt, nur theater und stress... ich hoffe ehrlich für dich und all die anderen, das ihr bald eure bikes bekommt. Ich sehs halt so, solang das alle mit sich machen lassen ändert canyon auch nichts daran.


----------



## OneTrustMan (19. Juni 2018)

timbo72 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, ich frag mich warum ich mir das angetan  habe, sicher super bike, aber ehrlich, hab im Januar schon bestellt, nur theater und stress... ich hoffe ehrlich für dich und all die anderen, das ihr bald eure bikes bekommt. Ich sehs halt so, solang das alle mit sich machen lassen ändert canyon auch nichts daran.


Das Problem ist halt, selbst wenn wir alle abbestellen. Canyon wird die Räder trotzdem zu 100% los.
Und deshalb ändert sich auch nix. 
Ich hoffe nur das die Alu Strebe beim Torque mehr aushält als von Spectral.
Im Mtbr Forum ist bei einigen die Kettenstrebe an der selben Stelle gerissen.
Egal, viel Spaß


----------



## Agent500 (19. Juni 2018)

timbo72 schrieb:


> So eben Paket nr von yt bekommen. . Wünsche allen hier die noch auf ihr canyon warten ne gute zeit. Für  mich ist das thema durch mit dem laden.


Komm doch mal rüber in den Capra Thread. Bin auf deinen Fahreindruck gespannt.


----------



## OneTrustMan (19. Juni 2018)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Komm doch mal rüber in den Capra Thread. Bin auf deinen Fahreindruck gespannt.


Wo bist du eigentlich?
Gibs zu, du hast beide bestellt


----------



## Agent500 (19. Juni 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Wo bist du eigentlich?
> Gibs zu, du hast beide bestellt


Ab jetzt im Capra-Thread. 
Zeitweise aber in beiden Threads, da ich ja erst einige Monate lang das Torque AL XL in Freeze Turqueeze kaufen wollte.

Respekt aber auf jeden Fall an die Leute hier, die teilweise so lange Geduld haben, mir ist da schon nach vier Monaten die Hutschnur gerissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aussie81 (19. Juni 2018)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob Respekt dafür das richtige Wort ist...


----------



## OneTrustMan (19. Juni 2018)

Aussie81 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob Respekt dafür das richtige Wort ist...


Gedult vielleicht?
Ok ok ich gebs zu.
Das Torque brauche ich eigentlich gar nicht.
Ich bin nur masochistisch veranlagt


----------



## Agent500 (19. Juni 2018)

Aussie81 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob Respekt dafür das richtige Wort ist...


Naja, der Gedanke war Respekt für so viel Geduld, gilt ja oftmals als Tugend. 
(Die Wortverwendung war aber tendenziell eher modern und daher weniger stark zu verstehen.)


----------



## whurr (20. Juni 2018)

Hi Zusammen,

wenn man was Lieferbares bei Canyon bestellt geht's, nach meinen Erfahrungen, immer schnell.
Das Torque für meine Holde war nach einer Woche da und sieht in Stealth echt gut aus.

Sie kommt von einem 2012er Torque mit für sie getuntem Coil Dämpfer und findet den Hinterbau vom neuen deutlich satter (trotz Luftdämpfer). Bergauf geht es besser als das alte und auch die 165er Kurbel stören nicht. Sie ist echt happy mit der Karre.

Echt nett finde ich den Sonderlaufradsatz mit 30er Innenweite Felgen und ungelabelten Naben und die Reifen echt cool. Der Vorderreifen ist ein EXO in MaxxGrip ... den gibt es so eigentlich gar nicht zu kaufen laut Maxxis Webseite.

Die Kabelverlegung ist im Vergleich zu internen Kabeln ein Traum. So richtig optimal hab ich's aber noch nicht. Da bin ich mal gespannt, was sich hier im Gespräch ergibt, wenn alle ihre Torques bekommen haben.

Also freut Euch auf ein gutes Bike.
Ich drück die Daumen, dass sie bald liefern können.

Hier ein Bild von der Jungfernfahrt (mit Übergangs-Reverb):


----------



## mario1982 (22. Juni 2018)

Tytan_07 schrieb:


> Habe mir mittlerweile auch das Al6.0 in dem Blau bestellt. Abholtermin soll wohl Ende Juli sein. Passt mir sogar recht gut wegen meiner Klausurphase.
> 
> Bin aber grade nochmal auf der Torque Seite gewesen und mir ist ein Unterschied im Rahmen vom 5.0 zum 6.0 aufgefallen.
> 
> ...


----------



## mario1982 (22. Juni 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher das das Torque ein geiles Bike ist und Canyon wird nur von mir hören wenn der Rahmen bricht.
> Service mache ich alleine, dafür brauche ich diese Chaoten nicht.
> Ich kann deine Entscheidung verstehen. Wenn ich nicht schon einen Hobel hätte, hätte ich dass Torque auch längst storniert.



Wann hast du denn bestellt? Ich warte schon seit Februar und sehe es aber genauso wie du ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (22. Juni 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Wann hast du denn bestellt? Ich warte schon seit Februar und sehe es aber genauso wie du ...


Anfang April habe ich bestellt.
Da war das AL5 in XL auf deren Webseite kurzzeitig mit Lifertermin Mitte bis Ende Mai angegeben.
Und dann Jul-Sep


----------



## justus-x-jonas (25. Juni 2018)

Hallo Zusammen, kann mir jemand von euch sagen, ob ich an mein Torque AL6.0 problemlos die SRAM Bremsen gegen die Shimano Zee tauschen kann, oder benötige ich dafür einen Adapter? Das ich für den Shifter eine zusätzliche Halterung brauche weiß ich. Falls es jemand weiß oder selbst schon umgerüstet hat, würde ich mich über eine Antwort freuen. Besten Dank schon mal!


----------



## SCM (25. Juni 2018)

Kommt auf die Scheibengröße an.


----------



## justus-x-jonas (25. Juni 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Scheibengröße an.


Wollte eigentlich die von Canyon aus verbauten weiter nutzen.


----------



## write-only (25. Juni 2018)

Dann nicht


----------



## justus-x-jonas (25. Juni 2018)

write-only schrieb:


> Dann nicht


Wärst du so nett und könntest mir sagen, was ich für die Umrüstung benötige (Adapter oder welche Scheibengröße, hinten und/oder vorne)? Kenne mich damit leider nicht aus.


----------



## write-only (25. Juni 2018)

justus-x-jonas schrieb:


> Wärst du so nett und könntest mir sagen, was ich für die Umrüstung benötige (Adapter oder welche Scheibengröße, hinten und/oder vorne)? Kenne mich damit leider nicht aus.


Mit den Adaptern änderst du nur den Abstand der Bremse zur Nabe, also wenn du die gleichen Scheiben verwendest kannst du auch die Adapter behalten.


----------



## SCM (25. Juni 2018)

Das stimmt so. Allerdings würde ich mir, wenn Du die Zee nicht ohnehin schon zuhause liegen hast, überlegen, ob Du wirklich tauschen willst. Die Guide RE ist ... brutal. Ist halt ne Guide mit Code-Sätteln. Es gibt eigentlich keinen Grund, die zu tauschen.


----------



## justus-x-jonas (25. Juni 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Das stimmt so. Allerdings würde ich mir, wenn Du die Zee nicht ohnehin schon zuhause liegen hast, überlegen, ob Du wirklich tauschen willst. Die Guide RE ist ... brutal. Ist halt ne Guide mit Code-Sätteln. Es gibt eigentlich keinen Grund, die zu tauschen.


Ich bin mit dem Rad bisher 4 mal gefahren und von mal zu mal ließ der Druckpunkt deutlich nach. Genau wie bei der Guide R die ich auf dem Strive hatte. Das ständige entlüften hat mich genervt. Diese hatte ich mit der Zee ersetzt und die hat spürbar mehr gegriffen als jetzt die RE und ich musste sie nur nach der Montage entlüften und nachfüllen. Oder kann es sein, dass mit der RE dann etwas nicht stimmt, wenn das nach den bisherigen paar KM schon so krass ist?


----------



## SCM (25. Juni 2018)

justus-x-jonas schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Rad bisher 4 mal gefahren und von mal zu mal ließ der Druckpunkt deutlich nach. Genau wie bei der Guide R die ich auf dem Strive hatte. Das ständige entlüften hat mich genervt. Diese hatte ich mit der Zee ersetzt und die hat spürbar mehr gegriffen als jetzt die RE und ich musste sie nur nach der Montage entlüften und nachfüllen. Oder kann es sein, dass mit der RE dann etwas nicht stimmt, wenn das nach den bisherigen paar KM schon so krass ist?



Jo, das ist definitiv nicht die Regel. Ständig entlüften ist auch nicht, wie es sein sollte. Einmal richtig Entlüften, mindestens ein Jahr Ruhe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justus-x-jonas (25. Juni 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Jo, das ist definitiv nicht die Regel. Ständig entlüften ist auch nicht, wie es sein sollte. Einmal richtig Entlüften, mindestens ein Jahr Ruhe...


Ok, dann mach ich das mal und gebe der Bremse nochmal ne Chance bevor ich umbaue. Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## OneTrustMan (25. Juni 2018)

justus-x-jonas schrieb:


> Ok, dann mach ich das mal und gebe der Bremse nochmal ne Chance bevor ich umbaue. Danke für die Antworten.


Zur Not lass es im Radladen machen.
Meine Guide RSC funktioniert jetzt seit einem Jahr hervorragend.
Das Einbremsen hat ein bisschen gedauert, aber der Biss und die Modulation ist schon der Hammer.


----------



## SCM (25. Juni 2018)

justus-x-jonas schrieb:


> Ok, dann mach ich das mal und gebe der Bremse nochmal ne Chance bevor ich umbaue. Danke für die Antworten.



SRAM zu entlüften ist ätzend. Ich habe viele Anläufe gebraucht, bis ich den Dreh raus hatte. Viele Videos gucken hilft definitiv. Dann probier es mit dem gesammelten Wissen noch einmal, nimm dir Zeit und arbeite extrem akribisch. Selbst wenn man meint, dass da keine Luft mehr drin sein kann, sitzt da manchmal noch irgendwo ne große Blase. Nutz alle Tricks, um die letzten Blasen aus dem System zu bekommen. Sollte wirklich funktionieren und dann hast Du ne Top-Bremse.


----------



## baxxter (26. Juni 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> SRAM zu entlüften ist ätzend. Ich habe viele Anläufe gebraucht, bis ich den Dreh raus hatte. Viele Videos gucken hilft definitiv. Dann probier es mit dem gesammelten Wissen noch einmal, nimm dir Zeit und arbeite extrem akribisch. Selbst wenn man meint, dass da keine Luft mehr drin sein kann, sitzt da manchmal noch irgendwo ne große Blase. Nutz alle Tricks, um die letzten Blasen aus dem System zu bekommen. Sollte wirklich funktionieren und dann hast Du ne Top-Bremse.



Welche Tipps kannst du denn geben? Habe gestern meine vorne entlüftet, ist zwar besser geworden mit dem Druckpunkt, kann den Hebel aber doch noch relativ weit zum Lenker durchziehen (so 1,5-2cm Abstand zum Lenker).

Dank Dir!


----------



## closed (27. Juni 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Jo, das ist definitiv nicht die Regel. Ständig entlüften ist auch nicht, wie es sein sollte. Einmal richtig Entlüften, mindestens ein Jahr Ruhe...


Also ich hatte die Avid und danach drei verschiedene Guides gehabt. Alle das gleich verhalten: Luft gezogen ohne Ende. Bremskraft war ok aber ganz ehrlich, mir kommt keine SRAM Bremse mehr ans Rad. Hab mir die MT5 zugelegt und leicht umgebaut (Griffe und Beläge). Das ist eine ganz andere Hausnummer. Und entlüften kennt die gar nicht . Muss ja jeder selbst wissen, ich kann Magura nur empfehlen. Gibt aber sicher noch andere gute Marken.

Gleiches gilt übrigens für die reverb. Wenn die nicht Standard mäßig dabei wäre würde ich mich da Mitterweile auch immer für irgendwas anderes entscheiden . Gruß


----------



## closed (27. Juni 2018)

baxxter schrieb:


> Welche Tipps kannst du denn geben? Habe gestern meine vorne entlüftet, ist zwar besser geworden mit dem Druckpunkt, kann den Hebel aber doch noch relativ weit zum Lenker durchziehen (so 1,5-2cm Abstand zum Lenker).
> 
> Dank Dir!


Ist ein Standardproblem. Habe es auch nie hinbekommen. Hatte es sogar beim Fachhandel nochmal machen lassen. Er hat es auch nicht geschafft. Drücke die Daumen dass es einen Trick gibt...


----------



## Davedrift (27. Juni 2018)

Ich bin super zufrieden mit der Guide und mit der Code. So feinfühlig und dann doch bissfest ist für mich keine andere. 1x mal im Jahr muss man halt die gesamte Bremsflüssigkeit wechseln, da das Dot 5.1 Wasser ziehen kann. Nur entlüften reicht da nicht. Dann ist eigentlich alles wieder gut.


----------



## Davedrift (27. Juni 2018)

Noch was anderes. Hab am WE einen mit einem Torque 6.0 in Türkis gesehen. Hab mit dem gequatscht. Ein M vor 4 Wochen bei Canyon bestellt und dann erhalten. Er war direkt aus Koblenz. Wir sind dann ein paar mal die Proline in Hinterglemm gefahren. Super Bike hat er gemeint, sein größtes Problem war aber, dass sich nach jeder Fahrt die Quixle Steckachse bis zu 4 Umdrehungen gelöst hat. Das hat ihn echt genervt.
Das mal zum stabilen Hinterbau. Wenn der so stabil wäre, würde sich da nicht die Steckachse so schnell freiwalken.


----------



## closed (27. Juni 2018)

Davedrift schrieb:


> Noch was anderes. Hab am WE einen mit einem Torque 6.0 in Türkis gesehen. Hab mit dem gequatscht. Ein M vor 4 Wochen bei Canyon bestellt und dann erhalten. Er war direkt aus Koblenz. Wir sind dann ein paar mal die Proline in Hinterglemm gefahren. Super Bike hat er gemeint, sein größtes Problem war aber, dass sich nach jeder Fahrt die Quixle Steckachse bis zu 4 Umdrehungen gelöst hat. Das hat ihn echt genervt.
> Das mal zum stabilen Hinterbau. Wenn der so stabil wäre, würde sich da nicht die Steckachse so schnell freiwalken.


Würde die Thematik mit dem Hinterbau nicht über bewerten. Kumpel hat auch ein Torque (schon ein paar Monate) und null Probleme. Bin es selbst gefahren und hatte nix bemerkt.
Interessanter wäre zu erfahren was nun der Grund für die Verzögerung ist. Die Rahmen sind ja lieferbar. Und das Komponenten nicht lieferbar sind ist irgendwie schwer nachzuvollziehen. Dann hätten alle anderen auch Probleme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grashalm (28. Juni 2018)

Davedrift schrieb:


> Wir sind dann ein paar mal die Proline in Hinterglemm gefahren. Super Bike hat er gemeint, sein größtes Problem war aber, dass sich nach jeder Fahrt die *Quixle Steckachse* bis zu 4 Umdrehungen gelöst hat. Das hat ihn echt genervt.
> Das mal zum stabilen Hinterbau. Wenn der so stabil wäre, würde sich da nicht die Steckachse so schnell freiwalken.



Wie fest hat er sie denn gezogen?


----------



## trebron317 (28. Juni 2018)

Davedrift schrieb:


> Noch was anderes. Hab am WE einen mit einem Torque 6.0 in Türkis gesehen. Hab mit dem gequatscht. Ein M vor 4 Wochen bei Canyon bestellt und dann erhalten. Er war direkt aus Koblenz. Wir sind dann ein paar mal die Proline in Hinterglemm gefahren. Super Bike hat er gemeint, sein größtes Problem war aber, dass sich nach jeder Fahrt die Quixle Steckachse bis zu 4 Umdrehungen gelöst hat. Das hat ihn echt genervt.
> Das mal zum stabilen Hinterbau. Wenn der so stabil wäre, würde sich da nicht die Steckachse so schnell freiwalken.



Bei mir hat sie sich auch ein mal gelöst, aber seitdem ist Ruhe. Vielleicht war sie nicht stark genug angezogen. Ist ja wohl kein Ding vor dem Fahren kurz zu checken ob alles fest ist, sollte man so oder so in regelmäßigen Abständen mal prüfen. Also ich meine Bremssättel, Vorbau etc, eigentlich das ganze Rad. Da ist jeder selbst für verantwortlich und das sich mal ne Schraube etwas löst gibt es bestimmt nicht nur bei Canyon


----------



## ManulKl (28. Juni 2018)

Habe heute mal angerufen und nachgefragt wegen meinem Abholtermin, da auf der Website jetzt Mitte Juli steht und in meiner Lieferverfolgung noch August. Der Herr war echt super nett und hat gemeint am 16.7 bekommen sie wieder ein Lieferung Rahmen und da sei dann auch der für meine Bestellung mit drin. Die Mail zur Abholung soll dann am 17.07 bei mir ankommen und somit fast 2 Wochen vor dem für mich erst genannten Termin. Bin mal gespannt ob das auch so klappt!


----------



## ChrisH89 (28. Juni 2018)

Tytan_07 schrieb:


> Habe heute mal angerufen und nachgefragt wegen meinem Abholtermin, da auf der Website jetzt Mitte Juli steht und in meiner Lieferverfolgung noch August. Der Herr war echt super nett und hat gemeint am 16.7 bekommen sie wieder ein Lieferung Rahmen und da sei dann auch der für meine Bestellung mit drin. Die Mail zur Abholung soll dann am 17.07 bei mir ankommen und somit fast 2 Wochen vor dem für mich erst genannten Termin. Bin mal gespannt ob das auch so klappt!


welches modell/ausführung und größe hast du bestellt?
bin gespannt ob mein AL 6.0 in L pünktlich kommt...
kollege hat seins auch knapp 2 wochen früher bekommen und es gab auch weder probleme mit dem hinterbau noch sonst iwas zu beanstanden, auch nach 6h dauer-gebrügel durchn bikepark war jede schraube an ort und stelle ;-)
denke die probleme die man da so hört sind (hoffentlich) eher einzelfälle...


----------



## ManulKl (28. Juni 2018)

ChrisH89 schrieb:


> welches modell/ausführung und größe hast du bestellt?


Al 6.0 türkis in M


----------



## OneTrustMan (29. Juni 2018)

Tytan_07 schrieb:


> Al 6.0 türkis in M


Ich ruf Morgen auch mal an.
Warte immer noch auf mein AL 5.0 orange in XL.
Wäre super wenn meins auch dabei ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specializeder (29. Juni 2018)

Das Warten hat ein Ende 

Hier mal meine Erfahrungen bisher: 
Mitte Mai bestellt, da war laut Homepage vorraussichtliche Lieferung Endd August. In der Bestätigungsmail stand dann allerdings Lieferung schon direkt in der Woche der Bestellung. Wurde auf mitte Juni und dann nochmal auf Ende Juni verschoben, was letztendlich auch eingehalten wurde. 
Ich musste allerdings auch im Chat nachhaken wie es mit der Lieferung aussieht. Die Wartezeit wenn der Chat Online war, war okay. Es waren immer nette Mitarbeiter die mir direkt auskunft gegeben haben.
Etwas enttäuscht bin ich allerdings von der wirklich kleinen Aufmerksamkeit. Nämlich diesen komischen Beutel. Habe an anderer Stelle öfter gehört, dass bei zwei Verzögerungen wenigstens der Versand und Bikeguard erstattet wird. Naja, werde vielleicht nochmal nachfragen. Zumal auch ein kleiner Lackplatzer an der Oberseite des Unterrohrs ist.

Das Zusammenbauen hat dann wunderbar geklappt. Etwas fummelig war es den Bowdenzug aus dem Sattelrohr zu bekommen. Zum Schluss habe ich nochmal alle Drehmomente gecheckt und musste nix nachziehen. 

Der Hinterbau wirkt für mein Empfinden ausreichend steif, egal ob man am Rad oder direkt am Hinterbau drückt hat sich an der kritischen Stelle bei der Dämpferanlenkung nix getan. Man kann diese "Gabel" zwar etwas zusammendrücken, aber dafür bedarf es schon etwas mehr Kraft direkt daran. Wüsste nicht wie da solche Kräfte beim fahren auftreten können.

Nachher gibt's noch ne kleine Ausfahrt und morgen wird es eventuell in Schulenberg getestet.


----------



## Itekei (29. Juni 2018)

In meine unendliche Geschichte, Torque CF 9.0 stealth Größe L, bestellt in den ersten Januartagen, kommt Bewegung: „Früherer“ Versand angeblich in der ersten Juliwoche. Yay!


----------



## OneTrustMan (29. Juni 2018)

Hab Heute angerufen.
Der neue Schwung Rahmen kommt tatsächlich Mitte Juli.
Mein Torque wird wohl trotzdem erst Ende Juli kommen.


----------



## OneTrustMan (29. Juni 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> In meine unendliche Geschichte, Torque CF 9.0 stealth Größe L, bestellt in den ersten Januartagen, kommt Bewegung: „Früherer“ Versand angeblich in der ersten Juliwoche. Yay!


Das sind ja schon fast DDR Trabi Lieferzeiten


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. Juni 2018)

Plastik halt


----------



## A-n-d-y (30. Juni 2018)

Specializeder schrieb:


> Das Warten hat ein Ende
> 
> Hier mal meine Erfahrungen bisher:
> Mitte Mai bestellt, da war laut Homepage vorraussichtliche Lieferung Endd August. In der Bestätigungsmail stand dann allerdings Lieferung schon direkt in der Woche der Bestellung. Wurde auf mitte Juni und dann nochmal auf Ende Juni verschoben, was letztendlich auch eingehalten wurde.
> ...



Der Übergang Ober- zu Sitzrohr ist echt Geschmackssache, was für ne Rahmengröße ist das? Das Formteil wirkt total globig oder ist das nur die Perspektive des Bildes?


----------



## Specializeder (30. Juni 2018)

A-n-d-y schrieb:


> Der Übergang Ober- zu Sitzrohr ist echt Geschmackssache, was für ne Rahmengröße ist das? Das Formteil wirkt total globig oder ist das nur die Perspektive des Bildes?



Das ist XL. Mich stört es nicht so sehr. Erst recht nicht nach der heutigen Ausfahrt nach Schulenberg. Kurz gefasst: Die Schüssel läuft erste sahne! Musste allerdings einmal die Achse hinten nachziehen. Habe mir auch einen platten gefahren und zufällig Tubelessventile bekommen können. War super einfach umzubauen. 
Man kann damit auf jeden Fall ordentlich stehen lassen und auch größere Hüpfer sind kein Problem.


----------



## Itekei (30. Juni 2018)

Sagt mal, ist der G5 Lenker 35 oder 31,8?


----------



## OneTrustMan (30. Juni 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ist der G5 Lenker 35 oder 31,8?


Laut dem Artikel hier ist es eine 31,8mm Klemmung.
https://prime-mountainbiking.de/canyon-g5-cockpit-vorbau-lenker-alu-carbon-griffe-koblenz-pid25704/
Witzig das Canyon das nicht mal auf die Reihe bekommt in der eigenen G5 Beschreibung zu erwähnen.


----------



## Rick7 (1. Juli 2018)

Specializeder schrieb:


> Das Warten hat ein Ende
> 
> Hier mal meine Erfahrungen bisher:
> Mitte Mai bestellt, da war laut Homepage vorraussichtliche Lieferung Endd August. In der Bestätigungsmail stand dann allerdings Lieferung schon direkt in der Woche der Bestellung. Wurde auf mitte Juni und dann nochmal auf Ende Juni verschoben, was letztendlich auch eingehalten wurde.
> ...



arrr geil, in dem Türkis ist es schon echt ein fesches bike  Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ezekiel-85 (2. Juli 2018)

oh ja, wirklich sehr schön.

ich überlege auch schon wieder hin und her.

angetan bin ich vom torque al 7.0, foglend vom propain tyee und yt capra al .

ich mache mir beim torque nur die meisten sorgen, was das hoch trampeln betrifft.

aktuell hab ich 150 mm , was langsam knapp wird. Torque 180 , capra 170 und tyee 160.

die ausstattung finde ich bei allen modellen top.

hat jemand uphill vergleiche zu einem oder mehrerer dieser genannten modelle ?


----------



## Itekei (2. Juli 2018)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> angetan bin ich vom torque al 7.0, foglend vom propain tyee und yt capra al


Tyee und Capra, letzteres bisschen abhängig von der Ausstattung, fallen eher noch in die Kategorie "Enduro" und sollten tendenziell bisschen agiler sein am Berg. Ich habe aber noch keinen der wenigen Torque-Fahrer über Uphill stöhnen hören. Ein Tourenbike wird es sicher aber nicht sein.


----------



## harryhallers (2. Juli 2018)

Hey, mein CF 9.0 ist jetzt auch im DHL Tracking zu finden! Es geht vorwärts! Hab gleich noch ein Lux nachgeordert!


----------



## Itekei (2. Juli 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Hey, mein CF 9.0 ist jetzt auch im DHL Tracking zu finden!


Meins wurde heute verschickt. Gepriesen seien die Götter.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (2. Juli 2018)

na wenn man hier so mitliest, haste dir nu aber auch verdient   dann gratulier ich schonmal


----------



## Itekei (2. Juli 2018)

@Rick7: hast Du eigentlich jetzt auch eines geordert? Willst mal in Deinem ersten Beitrag erfassen wer welches in welcher Größe hat?


----------



## Mopar1966 (2. Juli 2018)

Bei all dem Ärger mit Canyon finden die ein oder anderen doch ihren Weg zu YT oder Propain. Die drei stehen ja aktuell bei vielen zur Auswahl. Es wundert mich nur, dass nur selten bis gar nicht das Alutech Sennes FR in die engere Auswahl kommt. Threads gibts da auch nicht viele und wenn dann nicht so ausführlich. Wundert mich etwas, die Testberichte lesen sich doch sehr ähnlich wie die von Capra Torque und Spindrift.

Jemand ne Idee warum das so ist?


----------



## OneTrustMan (3. Juli 2018)

Das Sennes FR hatte ich auch im Blick nur so richtig gefallen tut es mir nicht.
Das Rose Soul Fire gibt es auch noch.
Ist aber glaube ich das schwerste von allen.


----------



## Itekei (3. Juli 2018)

Cube Hanzz gibts auch noch, lt. Freeride Magazin, Ausgabe 2/2018, jedoch eher weniger für Uphill geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (3. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Cube Hanzz gibts auch noch, lt. Freeride Magazin, Ausgabe 2/2018, jedoch eher weniger für Uphill geeignet.


Ist genau wie das Spindrift viel zu degressiv.
Dämpfer ist leicht zum durchschlagen zu bekommen.
Und die großen Rahmengrößen sind ein Unding, da bei Cube Fullys das Oberrohr am Ende des Sitzrohres mit nach Oben wandert.
Der bei den ich das Spindrift probe fahren konnte hat auch das das Hanzz und sagte es ist besser im Uphill als das Spindrift.


----------



## Itekei (3. Juli 2018)

Commencal Supreme SX
Und natürlich noch das top specced Capra

Um noch weitere im Ring zu nennen.


----------



## Specializeder (3. Juli 2018)

Es entwickelt sich hier ja eher zum anti-canyon-thread. Darum nochmal was positives:

Ich hatte keine kleine Aufmerksamkeit als Entschuldigung für die Verzögerungen und habe deshalb nochmal angerufen. Daraufhin habe ich einen 50€ Gutschein für deren Shop bekommen. Des Weiteren hatte ich einen Lackplatzer. Habe ein Bild davon hingeschickt und noch am gleichen Tag ein Angebot über eine 100€ Gutschrift erhalten.
Finde ich vollkommen in Ordung.
Also Servicemäßig gibt es da von mir nix zu beanstanden. Jetzt müssen die es nur noch mit dem liefern für die restlichen Wartenden auf die Reihe bekommem ^^


----------



## Rick7 (3. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> @Rick7: hast Du eigentlich jetzt auch eines geordert? Willst mal in Deinem ersten Beitrag erfassen wer welches in welcher Größe hat?


Nein leider nicht  Dafür habe ich jetzt einen kleinen Sohn^^ Gibt noch n paar private Gründe warum ich noch keins bestellt habe.
Das torque hätte ich trotzdem zu gerne als Ergänzung zum (wahnissinig geilen ) Jeffsy.
Kann ich gerne mal machen, aber dann müssen mir die Leute pm schreiben. Zusammensuchen tu ichs mir nicht  

Ums richtig zu verstehn, du meinst: #Username #Größe (evtl. Gewicht) #Rahmengröße Torque?



Mopar1966 schrieb:


> Bei all dem Ärger mit Canyon finden die ein oder anderen doch ihren Weg zu YT oder Propain. Die drei stehen ja aktuell bei vielen zur Auswahl. Es wundert mich nur, dass nur selten bis gar nicht das Alutech Sennes FR in die engere Auswahl kommt. Threads gibts da auch nicht viele und wenn dann nicht so ausführlich. Wundert mich etwas, die Testberichte lesen sich doch sehr ähnlich wie die von Capra Torque und Spindrift.
> 
> Jemand ne Idee warum das so ist?



Ja, ich bin auch son Kandidat. Mich sprechen die Alutechs (außer das ICB2 und das cheaptrick) einfach schonmal optisch null an.
Das liegt einfach in dieser eigentümliche im Rahmen liegende Wippe- die ist schon sehr geschmäcklerisch.
Zudem sind die Rahmen auch noch vergleichsweise recht schwer. Die Marke an sich ist mir aber durchaus sympatisch und die Preis/Leistung ist ja auch durchaus in Ordnung. Irgendwie kommt aber beim Fanes oder dem Sennes einfach kein habenwill Reflex auf.


----------



## Itekei (3. Juli 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich jetzt einen kleinen Sohn


Noch besser, HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH 



Rick7 schrieb:


> Ums richtig zu verstehn, du meinst: #Username #Größe (evtl. Gewicht) #Rahmengröße Torque?


#Username #Körpergroße #Rahmengröße #Modell #Wohnort
Vielleicht? Aber nur wenn Du Zeit hast!


----------



## OneTrustMan (3. Juli 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Kann ich gerne mal machen, aber dann müssen mir die Leute pm schreiben. Zusammensuchen tu ichs mir nicht
> Ums richtig zu verstehn, du meinst: #Username #Größe (evtl. Gewicht) #Rahmengröße Torque?


Ich schreib dir wen ich meins jemals bekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twixterrider (3. Juli 2018)

Guten Abend 
meine Entscheidung zwischen Spectral und Torque nimmt langsam Gestalt an. 
Nach einer lässigen Probefahrt des Torque in meiner Größe XL tendiere ich zum Torque. Dank geht an #specializeder!! 
Wie sieht die allgemeine Meinung der Torquebesitzer aus?
Es geht wie schon beschrieben um die Uphill Eigenschaften. Mein Freizeitgestaltung mit dem Rad geht von Feierabendrunde, bis Touren im Harz (meist bis zu 1200Hm / 20—40Km) aber immer mit dem Ziel es auf Trails bergab stehen zu lassen, bis zu gelegentlichen Besuchen in BikeParks. 
Bin nicht der extreme Shredderer, hätte aber bei dem Spectral doch die Bedenken es gelegentlich an die Grenzen zubringen. 
Danke Euch!


----------



## JudMa (3. Juli 2018)

Gestern CF9.0 Black in M bestellt und heute die Versandbestätigung bekommen. 

Hatte mich eigentlich auf ein paar Monate Wartezeit eingestellt.


----------



## OneTrustMan (3. Juli 2018)

JudMa schrieb:


> Gestern CF9.0 Black in M bestellt und heute die Versandbestätigung bekommen.
> 
> Hatte mich eigentlich auf ein paar Monate Wartezeit eingestellt.


M ist doch auf Lager 
Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel


----------



## Itekei (3. Juli 2018)

Twixterrider schrieb:


> meine Entscheidung zwischen Spectral und Torque nimmt langsam Gestalt an.
> [...]
> Bin nicht der extreme Shredderer, hätte aber bei dem Spectral doch die Bedenken es gelegentlich an die Grenzen zubringen.


Was ist mit dem Strive zwischendrin?


----------



## Twixterrider (4. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Strive zwischendrin?



Wäre wahrscheinlich wieder die goldene Mitte. Sollte wenn aber das Neue sein. Und da ist mir das Release-Datum zu unwahrscheinlich um darauf zu warten. Da demnächst ein paar Events anstehen.


----------



## Mehrsau (4. Juli 2018)

Twixterrider schrieb:


> Es geht wie schon beschrieben um die Uphill Eigenschaften


Up....was? Mit dem Torque? 


Twixterrider schrieb:


> bis Touren im Harz (meist bis zu 1200Hm / 20—40Km)


Ich hoffe du hast VERDAMMT stramme Oberschenkel.


Twixterrider schrieb:


> Bin nicht der extreme Shredderer


Dann kauf dir kein Torque.

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass sich hier niemand so richtig dir annehmen will. Also tue ich es mal. Das Teil hat 180mm Federweg. Weißt du was man damit in der Regel nicht macht? Touren fahren. Es wiegt 14kg (die beste Version in M). Ich bin irgendwie etwas irritiert. Es liegt sowas von klar auf der Hand, dass ein Torque für dich absoluter overkill ist. Du willst gelegentlich in den Bikepark. Das klappt auch mit dem Spectral oder dem Strive. Was für Trails hast du denn im Harz die ein 180mm Bike rechtfertigen? Du weißt schon, dass auf normalen Trails immens viel Fahrspaß verloren geht, wenn du mit so nem weichen Geschoss unterwegs bist?

Kauf dir ein Strive um dein Gewissen bzgl. Reserven zu beruhigen aber um Himmelswillen kein Torque.


----------



## Itekei (4. Juli 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein Strive um dein Gewissen bzgl. Reserven zu beruhigen aber um Himmelswillen kein Torque.


Sag ich doch ☺️ Wer ein Spectral nicht ausreizt, für den ist vielleicht sogar ein Strive schon zuviel.


----------



## harryhallers (4. Juli 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Up....was? Mit dem Torque?
> Kauf dir ein Strive um dein Gewissen bzgl. Reserven zu beruhigen aber um Himmelswillen kein Torque.



Warum denn nich? Vielleicht ist es ja auch der Spaß an der Technik. Ich mache das auch so, das ich eher in den extremen Situationen Spaß haben will.


----------



## Mehrsau (4. Juli 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Warum denn nich? Vielleicht ist es ja auch der Spaß an der Technik. Ich mache das auch so, das ich eher in den extremen Situationen Spaß haben will.



Das heißt du würdest dir einen Porsche GT3 kaufen wenn du in München wohnen würdest und auch in München arbeitest um damit zur Arbeit zu fahren und irgendwo draußen auf der Straße parken müsstest nur um ihn in "extremen Situationen" artgerecht zu bewegen? Den Rest der Zeit ist er eigentlich eher hinderlich, weil die Parkplätze zu schmal sind, der Verbrauch zu hoch und die Beschleunigung zu ruckartig?

Kann man machen, Sinn macht's nur keinen.


----------



## ChrisH89 (4. Juli 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein Strive um dein Gewissen bzgl. Reserven zu beruhigen aber um Himmelswillen kein Torque.



kann ich jetz auch nicht so nachvollziehn...bin beide bikes gefahren, auch über ne kleine 30km tour mit knapp 1000hm und der bergauf-unterschied zw strive und torque is eig minimal...klar, das torque is etwas schwerer, merkt man schon, aber mit etwas mehr saft in den beinen absolut kein problem ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Juli 2018)

ChrisH89 schrieb:


> ne kleine 30km tour 1000hm


Dann fahr mal 2000 und meld dich nochmal


----------



## ChrisH89 (4. Juli 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Dann fahr mal 2000 und meld dich nochmal


das mag sein dass das iwann doch zu downhill-lastig ist, aber er meinte ja "touren zw 20 und 40 km mit etwa 1200hm" und das is mit dem torque definitiv kein problem...etwas mehr ausdauer in den beinen vorausgesetzt...


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Juli 2018)

ChrisH89 schrieb:


> kann ich jetz auch nicht so nachvollziehn...bin beide bikes gefahren, auch über ne kleine 30km tour mit knapp 1000hm und der bergauf-unterschied zw strive und torque is eig minimal..





ChrisH89 schrieb:


> das mag sein dass das iwann doch zu downhill-lastig ist, aber er meinte ja "touren zw 20 und 40 km mit etwa 1200hm" und das is mit dem torque definitiv kein problem...etwas mehr ausdauer in den beinen vorausgesetzt...


Das stimmt wohl..
Mein Post bezog sich eher auf den 'minimalen' Unterschied zwischen Strive und Torque


----------



## ChrisH89 (4. Juli 2018)

joa is ja auch immer ne persönliche empfindung....ich konnte def keinen sonderlichen großen unterschied im uphill feststellen, bei na längeren tour vielleicht schon eher, hast du recht...
freu mich jedenfalls wenn nächste woche endlich mein eigenes torque kommt


----------



## Itekei (4. Juli 2018)

Und zusammengeschraubt. CF 9.0.


----------



## Twixterrider (4. Juli 2018)

Guten Abend,
Danke für Eure Kommentare!
Wollte jetzt hier kein "persönlichen" Streit entfachen. Es zeigt, aber auch wie unterschiedlich die Sichtweisen/Vorlieben für das Torque sind.
@*Mehrsau:  *Danke für das Annehmen und Deine klaren Worte.
Aus den Testberichten wird man nicht viel schlauer, bzw. steckt viel Marketing in den Texten. Deswegen sind Eure Meinungen wichtiger, wenn Ihr das Rad schon habt und gefahren seit.
Nach der kurzen Testfahrt muss ich feststellen, dass sich das Torque sogar angenehmer als das Stive im DH-Mode bergauf fährt. 
Gewichtstechnisch liegt das Torque CF8.0 und mein altes Strive AL 7.0 ziemlich gleich auf, bei knapp über 14kg tubeless.
@*Itekei:  *Herzlichen Glückwunsch!  wie ist Dein 1.Eindruck?


----------



## harryhallers (4. Juli 2018)

Kurze Frage: wie lange hat bei euch der Versand gedauert? Meins ist bereits 3 Tage unterwegs und immer noch nicht da.


----------



## sik_nl (4. Juli 2018)

nur 1 Tag ins Niederlande, UPS ist viel schneller wie Canyon

AL 6 M:
ich bin angefangen hier in die Strasse Treppen fahren unsw. um die Gabel und Dämpfer ein zu stellen.
mit viel zu wenig luft in die Dämpfer und LSC ganz offen war es schon sehr stabil bei asfalt hoch fahren (5-8%).
Der Effizienz war mir so gut gefallen das ich 5km auf der Straße nach meiner lokalen XC Runde gefahren bin. Der Trail war sehr trocken und rutschig, aber der Torque hat immer gute grip und controle.  Während die 12km XC Runde habe ich niemals gedacht: "es ist viel zu schwer". Est ist nie wie mein hardtail, aber mit mein alte Trek Session habe ich niemals so etwas gemacht.
Nur bei die Rockgardens war es wie der Session.
Bei die Tables wollte es nur fliegen.
Ich kan nicht warten bis ich es richtig runter fahren kann in die Alpen.

(Ich hoffe dass mein Niederländisch mit umlaut lesbar ist)


----------



## Mopar1966 (4. Juli 2018)

@ itekei: Glückwunsch das du es endlich hast!!!!! Sieht super aus dein Torque. Bin gespannt was du berichtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trebron317 (5. Juli 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Up....was? Mit dem Torque?
> 
> Du weißt schon, dass auf normalen Trails immens viel Fahrspaß verloren geht, wenn du mit so nem weichen Geschoss unterwegs bist?
> 
> Kauf dir ein Strive um dein Gewissen bzgl. Reserven zu beruhigen aber um Himmelswillen kein Torque.



Also das kann ich jetzt so nicht stehen lassen. Das Torque mit seinen 180mm ist ein extrem poppiges Bike wie ich finde. Das macht nicht nur in extremsten Gelände oder Bikeparks Spaß, auch wenn es sicherlich dafür konzipiert wurde. Ich hab hier auch nicht unbedingt nur Trails vor der Haustüre die 180mm rechtfertigen würden. Das Torque lässt sich aber genial durch Kurven zirkeln und lässt sich extrem verspielt fahren und erzeugt trotz der 180mm wirklich genug Popp um auch an kleinen Kanten abziehen zu können etc. 
Der Lock-Out am Dämpfer ist aber definitiv ein muss und ein CC Rennen möchte ich sicher auch nicht damit fahren wollen. Aber für jemand der ein One-For-All Bike sucht ist es meiner Meinung nach ein richtig gutes Rad.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (5. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Und zusammengeschraubt. CF 9.0.



gratuliere.

im ersten augenblick empfand ich lenker, griffe und pedale als unharmonisch.
nach kurzer gewöhnungszeit meiner augen möchte ich das revidieren : PORNOOO ! ! !


----------



## lighter (5. Juli 2018)

Falls jemand einen 2018er Fox X2 Factory in 250x75 sucht gerne PN an mich. 
Neu und ungefahren aus Komplettrad. Kommt nächste Woche bei mir an


----------



## Itekei (6. Juli 2018)

Twixterrider schrieb:


> @*Itekei:  *Herzlichen Glückwunsch!  wie ist Dein 1.Eindruck?


Berichte am Sonntag nachdem ich im Park war. Das big bike bleibt diesmal zuhause


----------



## Davedrift (6. Juli 2018)

@Itekei 
Nicht vergessen. Ahead Kappe anziehen


----------



## Itekei (6. Juli 2018)

Davedrift schrieb:


> @Itekei
> Nicht vergessen. Ahead Kappe anziehen


Danke, schon passiert bei Lenkertausch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (6. Juli 2018)

Im aktuellen Enduro Magazin (App) ist ein Vergleich des top specced Torque mit Capra enthalten. Fazit: Beide prima, das Torque ist verspielter und spritziger, das Capra besser in ruppigem Gelände.


----------



## Jim92 (6. Juli 2018)

Jetzt mal im Ernst zu dem Geplänkel über den Einsatzbereich: Wer von euch fährt das Torque denn wirklich weitestgehend aus? 
Ich für meinen Teil muss sagen, dass ich von einem 160mm Tyee auf das Torque gewechselt bin, weil mein Tyee in der härteren Gangart schon an die Grenzen kam und ich im Park was haben wollte, dass genug Reserven hat, sodass ich die Federung unverändert weich fahren kann. Aber ich fahr das Torque momentan auch auf meiner Heimrunde, für die ich eigentlich noch ein Enduro-Hardtail stehen hab, aber mit dem Torque kann man es einfach mehr krachen lassen und ehrlich gesagt geht mir da nicht wirklich was verloren bei vom Gefühl her. Klar das Hardtail auszufahren ist mit mehr Konzentration verbunden, weil man halt wirklich seine Linien treffen muss. Aber das Torque geht trotzdem auch auf der Feierabend-Homtrai-Runde echt gut ab.


----------



## SCM (6. Juli 2018)

Das Torque ist uneingeschränkt touren- und uphilltauglich. Da wippt *nix*, die Sitzposition ist großartig zum Treten. Ich kann mit der Kiste ohne Probleme 4-5 Stunden Touren fahren, ohne dass ich mir denke, dass das das falsche Rad dafür wäre. Mittels der Sag-Ringe habe ich mal geschaut, wie sehr das Fahrwerk in mittlerer und fester Hebelstellung beim Uphill am Hinterbau einfedert: 1mm Dämpferhub. 1(!)mm. Die Gabel wippt 0, spricht aber super  feinfühlig an. Also bitte: wer dem Torque die Tourentauglichkeit abspricht, ist es noch nicht gefahren. Hätte auch keine Probleme, mit dem Teil in Finale oder am Gardasee Höhenmeter bergauf zu fressen. Deemax mit schlauchlos lässt die Räder top beschleunigen. Und wenn es dann bergab geht, fühlt sich das Ding an wie ein verspielter, aber sehr potenter Freerider, der immer schneller werden möchte. Das macht das Torque gerade so geil. Im Park kommen 2-ply drauf, aber das war es auch schon an notwendigen Modifikationen. Und ob die Kiste jetzt 140, 180 oder 300mm Federweg hat, ist für die Klettereigenschaften völlig schnurz, solange das alles vernünftig abgestimmt ist.

...und wer 14,67 Kg nicht den Berg hochbekommt, ist halt ne Pussy.


----------



## Jim92 (6. Juli 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> ...und wer 14,67 Kg nicht den Berg hochbekommt, ist halt ne Pussy.



Haha! Meine Rede schon immer!


----------



## JudMa (6. Juli 2018)

Mein Torque CF9.0 ist heute angekommen und hier mal ein kurzes Feedback:

Es war auf Lager. Habe Montag bestellt und es ist heute angekommen. TOP!
Aufbau ging schnell. Leider habe ich direkt einen kleinen Kratzer an der Federgabel entdeckt. Werde das in den nächsten Tagen bei Canyon anmerken - mal schauen was sie vorschlagen.

Nach dem Aufbau und Gabel/Dämpfer Grundsetup eine erste kurze Runde über meinen Hometrail gedreht - Uphill, Sprünge, Drops, Anlieger, Wurzeln, also das normale Programm um das Rad zu testen und was soll ich sagen....
großartiges Bike!!!

Ich fahre sonst ein 29er Stumpjumper von 2017 und wollte es mit dem Torque mehr krachen lassen.
Das es langsamer und kräftezehrender auf dem Uphill ist, war mir klar aber ich war überrascht, dass der Unterschied deutlich kleiner ausgefallen ist als erwartet. Klar ist das Stumpjumper schneller aber das Torque geht wirklich gut hoch. Ich bin positiv überrascht.

Die Bergabperformance ist der Knaller - da kann ich meinen Vorrednern nur beipflichten.

Leider macht mein Dämpfer (Fox Float X2 Evol) leichte quietscht/schleifgeräusche wenn ich auf gerader Strecke pedaliere.
Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen? Es ist nur sehr leise, stört aber trotzdem.


----------



## harryhallers (7. Juli 2018)

Hi, sagt mal zu den Fox Float X2 Evol finde ich keine Gebrauchsanweisung im Netz, wie man den Einstellt. Wie habt ihr das gemacht?


----------



## whurr (7. Juli 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Hi, sagt mal zu den Fox Float X2 Evol finde ich keine Gebrauchsanweisung im Netz, wie man den Einstellt. Wie habt ihr das gemacht?


https://www.foxracingshox.de/download/pdf?FLOAT-X2-Setup-Guide-short_wBleed_Druckfrei_neu.pdf


----------



## harryhallers (7. Juli 2018)

whurr schrieb:


> https://www.foxracingshox.de/download/pdf?FLOAT-X2-Setup-Guide-short_wBleed_Druckfrei_neu.pdf


Danke! Ich hab mich gewundert, dass das Foto anders aussieht. Mein Dämpfer ist ganz schwarz. Außerdem findet man keinen Referenzdrucktabelle zum Körpergewicht. Bei der Gabel steht das in der Anweisung. Das Werkzeug zum Einstellen muss man das extra kaufen? LG.


----------



## whurr (7. Juli 2018)

Das Werkzeug liegt dabei, wenn man nur den Dämpfer kauft. Bei OEM möglicherweise nicht. Ist für so ein kleines Ding sehr teuer und braucht man auch nicht. Nimm einfach ein Multitool oder 2 passende Inbusschlüssel.
Druckangaben kann ein Hersteller beim Dämpfer nicht machen, da der Druck ja auch von der Rahmenkinematik abhängt.
Wegen den Farben mach Dir keinen Kopp ... das sind nur Aufkleber und Canyon hat zum Glück (für meinen Geschmack ) das Stealth Design gewählt.


----------



## Itekei (9. Juli 2018)

JudMa schrieb:


> Leider habe ich direkt einen kleinen Kratzer an der Federgabel entdeckt.


Bei mir ist der Kabelkanal oben ausgebrochen.



JudMa schrieb:


> Leider macht mein Dämpfer (Fox Float X2 Evol) leichte quietscht/schleifgeräusche


Macht meiner auch. Normal ist das m.E. nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (9. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Kabelkanal oben ausgebrochen.


Durch Steinschlag?
Könntest du bitte ein Bild davon machen?


----------



## ChrisH89 (9. Juli 2018)

kann mir jmd sagen wann man normalerweise den abholkalender bekommt? das bike sollte eig diese woche fertig sein...bitte nicht verschieben canyoooon


----------



## Le0n2k4 (9. Juli 2018)

Hi,
ich habe lange überlegt ob ich mir das Torque bestellen soll oder doch lieber ein anderes Bike. Ich habe nahezu alle euren Beiträge auf den letzten 45 Seiten gelesen und war aufgrund der durchaus vielen negativen Beiträgen sehr skeptisch (vor allem was Lieferzeit und Service angeht). Nun habe ich am Samstag mein Torque CF 8.0 bekommen (Lieferzeit 1 Woche, da lagernd). Nachfolgend nun meine bisherigen Erfahrungen:

Lieferung:
Wie schon gesagt, ging die Lieferung sehr schnell vonstatten. Das Bike war sehr gut verpackt und ist auch optisch in Ordnung.
Während der Montage habe ich aufgrund eurer Kommentare auch alle Lager/Drehmomente geprüft. Auch hier war alles so wie es
sein sollte. 

Erste Ausfahrt:
Bei der ersten Ausfahrt am gestrigen Sonntag hat mich das Bike komplett überzeugt. Im Uphill ist das Bike überraschend gut zu fahren.
Und im Downhill... Wahnsinn... Das Teil geht richtig ab. Es war natürlich erst die erste Ausfahrt - aber ich bin jetzt schon vollkommen überzeugt
das richtige Bike ausgewählt zu haben. So viel Spass auf den Trails hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr. Auch die Fahrt zu den jeweiligen Spots
gingen gut. Auch der vor einigen Kommentaren angesprochene Spaßverlust aufgrund des hohen Federwegs kann ich für mich persönlich nicht
bestätigen. Wie schon erwähnt: So viel Spass hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr... :-D

Da immer gefragt wird: Körpergröße 1,78 -> Rahmengröße M.

Viele Grüsse,
Tom


----------



## Itekei (9. Juli 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Durch Steinschlag?


Nein, kam schon so aus dem Paket. Ist wohl durch Druck oder Zug der Kabel in demontiertem Zustand des Lenkers passiert. Ist aber nur ein Plastikteil, das schnell zu wechseln ist. Mal sehen, ob ich das unkompliziert von Canyon bekomme.


----------



## JudMa (9. Juli 2018)

Macht meiner auch. Normal ist das m.E. nicht.[/QUOTE]

Hast Du diesbezüglich schon mit Canyon gesprochen?
Möchte nur ungerne den Dämpfer direkt bei Fox einschicken, da es mit langer Wartezeit verbunden ist.


----------



## SCM (9. Juli 2018)

Le0n2k4 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe lange überlegt ob ich mir das Torque bestellen soll oder doch lieber ein anderes Bike. Ich habe nahezu alle euren Beiträge auf den letzten 45 Seiten gelesen und war aufgrund der durchaus vielen negativen Beiträgen sehr skeptisch (vor allem was Lieferzeit und Service angeht). Nun habe ich am Samstag mein Torque CF 8.0 bekommen (Lieferzeit 1 Woche, da lagernd). Nachfolgend nun meine bisherigen Erfahrungen:
> 
> Lieferung:
> ...



Uphill ist wirklich erstaunlich geil, oder? Ich habe aber auch mal die für die Sitzposition relevante Geo mit der meines alten Stumpjumper EVO Expert verglichen. Das ist sehr ähnlich, von daher wundert mich das auch gar nicht.


----------



## Itekei (9. Juli 2018)

Ok, jetzt auch mal ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht mit meinem Torque 9.0 CF.

*Versand und Aufbau* des Bikes war natürlich Canyon/YT-gewohnt unproblematisch, allerdings waren nicht alle Schrauben gem. Vorgaben angezogen. Am wenigstens die Schraube des Steuersatzes. Sollte man also kontrollieren. Da scheint ein Mechaniker in Eile gewesen zu sein.


War damit letztes Wochenende im Bikepark. Dort hat es rein optisch schon mal einige Leute begeistert und hat neugierige Blicke auf sich gezogen.  Das Torque ist angenehm leicht und sehr wendig. 

*Auf die Piste* bin ich ehrlichgesagt skeptisch gegangen: Ersetzt das Torque im Bikepark wirklich mein schweres DH-Gerät?
Das Torque lässt sich ordentlich durch auch verblockte Stellen prügeln und macht alle Drops wunderbar mit. Insofern ja. Allerdings ist das Torque deutlich straffer als ein DH-Esel, es rumpelt schon ein wenig mehr und man gleitet nicht ganz so soft. Kostet mehr Kraft/Technik in der Führung.

Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich das Torque auch ein wenig zu hart abgestimmt hatte, weil ich mich von den Angaben von Fox habe leiten lassen. Habe immer wieder Luft rausgelassen um ein wenig weicher unterwegs zu sein. Bislang spricht meine Fox 36 noch nicht so fein an, wie ich es mir wünschen würde.

Uphill bin ich jetzt noch nicht viel gefahren, glaube aber, dass die 12fach hier ihren Dienst tut. Dämpfer und Gabel lassen sich relativ hart zumachen. Sicher ist man nicht der Schnellste Uphill, man sollte aber überall hochkommen. In steilen Stücken steigt das Vorderrad natürlich schnell, da muss man schon Druck drauf geben.

*Unter Beobachtung:*


Mein X2 Dämpfer quietscht nervig seit Anfang an und hat mir (noch) ein wenig zu viel Schmiere auf der Lauffläche. Nicht gut.
Meine Steckachse hinten hat sich beim Fahren gelockert, auch nicht gut.

*Fazit bislang:*

Schönes, weniges, potentes Bike, dessen optimale Abstimmung mich mehr Zeit kostet, als ich es von meinen bisherigen Bikes gewohnt bin


----------



## Itekei (9. Juli 2018)

JudMa schrieb:


> Hast Du diesbezüglich schon mit Canyon gesprochen?


Nein, keine Zeit.



JudMa schrieb:


> Möchte nur ungerne den Dämpfer direkt bei Fox einschicken, da es mit langer Wartezeit verbunden ist.


Nachdem Canyon schon die halbe Saison mit den ständigen Lieferverzögerungen versaut hat, kommt es darauf jetzt langsam auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## JudMa (9. Juli 2018)

Mit wie viel PSI fahrt Ihr den FOX X2 Evol Dämpfer? 

Obwohl schon 5 Spacer ab Werk verbaut sind, habe ich das Gefühlt, er rauscht ziemlich schnell durch. 
SAG ist bei mir auf 28% eingestellt (190PSI). Dämpfer hat einen 70mm Hub laut FOX, somit auf 20mm eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catweazle81 (9. Juli 2018)

@JudMa @Itekei Wendet Euch doch einfach kurz telefonisch bei Fox in Rodalben und hakt bzgl. Garantie nach. Die sind da wirklich sehr zuvorkommend und kompetent. Garantiefälle werden beschleunigt abgearbeitet und inkl. Hin- und Rückversand schaffen die es auch innerhalb einer Woche


----------



## Itekei (9. Juli 2018)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> @JudMa @Itekei Wendet Euch doch einfach kurz telefonisch bei Fox in Rodalben und hakt bzgl. Garantie nach. Die sind da wirklich sehr zuvorkommend und kompetent. Garantiefälle werden beschleunigt abgearbeitet und inkl. Hin- und Rückversand schaffen die es auch innerhalb einer Woche


Da könnte ich ja theoretisch fast vorbeifahren, sind bisschen mehr als 2h von mir. Aber was soll ich denen sagen? Mein Dämpfer quietscht?


----------



## JudMa (9. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Da könnte ich ja theoretisch fast vorbeifahren, sind bisschen mehr als 2h von mir. Aber was soll ich denen sagen? Mein Dämpfer quietscht?



Das quietschen höre ich bei jedem Tritt und wenn man in ruhigeren Umgebungen unterwegs ist, nervt das ganz schön. 
Ich werde die Tage mal bei Canyon anrufen und schauen, was sie davon halten.

Habe den Dämpfer auch noch mal mit mein Stumpjumper verglichen - auch ein FOX Dämpfer und der macht gar keine Geräusche.


----------



## Catweazle81 (9. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Aber was soll ich denen sagen? Mein Dämpfer quietscht?


Was sonst? Er jammert, seufzt und stöhnt?


----------



## Itekei (9. Juli 2018)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> Was sonst? Er jammert, seufzt und stöhnt?


Ne, das wäre dann eher ich auf dem Rad ☺️


----------



## SCM (9. Juli 2018)

*Abstimmung Super Deluxe RCT
*
Auch wenn ich mit dem Torque megazufrieden bin, lässt mich der Super Deluxe RCT etwas verzweifeln. Welche Einstellung fahrt ihr hier?

Gewicht fahrfertig

Druck in PSI

Klicks Rebound gezählt ab ganz offen
Klicks LSC gezählt ab ganz offen
Hebelstellung
Volumenspacer
Ich bekomme das Ding nicht so eingestellt, dass es auf Wurzelteppichen und in Steinfeldern, also bei sehr schnell aufeinanderfolgenden Schlägen mittlerer Größe, nicht dicht macht. Die Lyrik einzustellen war kein Problem, der Dämpfer ist irgendwie verhext.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JudMa (9. Juli 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> *Abstimmung Super Deluxe RCT
> *
> 
> Gewicht fahrfertig
> ...



Das ist doch eine gute Übersicht und bestimmt auch hilfreich, für andere Dämpfermodelle.

Eventuell können wir es etwas allgemeiner halten und noch um folgende Punkte erweitern?

Dämpfer
Rahmengröße


----------



## Jim92 (9. Juli 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> *Abstimmung Super Deluxe RCT
> *
> Auch wenn ich mit dem Torque megazufrieden bin, lässt mich der Super Deluxe RCT etwas verzweifeln. Welche Einstellung fahrt ihr hier?
> 
> ...



Also ich für meinen Teil bin auch immernoch schwer am Probieren und Testen. Grundsätzlich fahre ich ca. 35% SAG, den Dämpfer auf ruppigen Sachen grundsätzlich offen, Rebound 4 Klicks zu und am LSC bin ich jedesmal am Testen und hab noch nix gefunden, dass mir wirklich zusagt. Allerdings brauche ich dringend noch nen Spacer, der aber irgendwie bei Bike24 nicht lieferbar ist. Ich warte noch, weil ich da meinen Rabatt abgreifen will ^^


----------



## SCM (9. Juli 2018)

Jim92 schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil bin auch immernoch schwer am Probieren und Testen. Grundsätzlich fahre ich ca. 35% SAG, den Dämpfer auf ruppigen Sachen grundsätzlich offen, Rebound 4 Klicks zu und am LSC bin ich jedesmal am Testen und hab noch nix gefunden, dass mir wirklich zusagt. Allerdings brauche ich dringend noch nen Spacer, der aber irgendwie bei Bike24 nicht lieferbar ist. Ich warte noch, weil ich da meinen Rabatt abgreifen will ^^



Wenn ich 4 Klicks zudrehe federt das Teil kaum noch aus...


----------



## Rick7 (9. Juli 2018)

Hey Leute,

noch n kleiner reminder an alle die ihr torque schon fahren, zur guten Idee vom Itekei.
Wäre schön wenn sich n paar Leute per PN bei mir melden um die Datenbank im Eröffnungsbeitrag etwas wachsen zu lassen 



Rick7 schrieb:


> *Edit:
> Auf Anregung des users @Itekei soll hier ne kleine Datenbank aller freiwilligen user mit torque rein. Soll als Größen Orientierung sowie Probefahrbörse fungieren. Find ich ne gute Sache, wer mit rein will bitte pn an mich. Wer seinen Wohnort hier nicht reinschreiben will...kein Problem, das kann ja von Interessenten per PN geklärt werden
> In diesem Sinne macht den Anfang:*
> 
> ...


----------



## JudMa (9. Juli 2018)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> @JudMa @Itekei Wendet Euch doch einfach kurz telefonisch bei Fox in Rodalben und hakt bzgl. Garantie nach. Die sind da wirklich sehr zuvorkommend und kompetent. Garantiefälle werden beschleunigt abgearbeitet und inkl. Hin- und Rückversand schaffen die es auch innerhalb einer Woche



Habe gerade bei FOX angerufen und der Dämpfer muss eingeschickt werden.
Der Mitarbeiter war wirklich sehr nett und kannte auch das Problem. Ohne öffnen lässt sich da nicht viel machen.
Da es auf Garantie geht, soll es ca. 1 Woche dauern, dann ist er zurück.

Hierzu noch eine andere Frage, wenn der Dämpfer bei FOX ist.
Hat schon mal jemand den Dämpfer direkt auf sein Gewicht optimieren lassen und kann mal seine Erfahrung schildern? Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist, ob es Sinn macht nur den Dämpfer zu optimieren und die Gabel im Serienzustand zu lasse?


----------



## Itekei (9. Juli 2018)

JudMa schrieb:


> Habe gerade bei FOX angerufen und der Dämpfer muss eingeschickt werden.
> Der Mitarbeiter war wirklich sehr nett und kannte auch das Problem.


Einfach Serviceformular ausfühllen und ab die Post?
Hat sich der Servicemitarbeiter zu dem Problem ausgelassen?


----------



## JudMa (9. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Einfach Serviceformular ausfühllen und ab die Post?
> Hat sich der Servicemitarbeiter zu dem Problem ausgelassen?



Genau, Serviceformular ausfüllen, Rechnung vom MTB beilegen und ab zur Post.
Er sagte nur, dass er das Problem kennt. Viel mehr konnte er nicht sagen, ohne den Dämpfer zu öffnen.


----------



## Itekei (9. Juli 2018)

Ich versuche ganz cool zu bleiben. 6 Monate aufs Bike warten und jetzt noch defekter Dämpfer.


----------



## harryhallers (9. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage zu meinem Teil. Meins wurde mittlerweile auch geliefert, aber die Federgabel hat eine Macke an der Brücke. Ich habe es bereits bei Canyon gemeldet, ich befürchte aber das im Fall der Fälle das ganze Rad wieder zurück muss. Habt ihr Erfahrungen, wie Canyon damit umgeht?


----------



## jernejk (9. Juli 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage zu meinem Teil. Meins wurde mittlerweile auch geliefert, aber die Federgabel hat eine Macke an der Brücke. Ich habe es bereits bei Canyon gemeldet, ich befürchte aber das im Fall der Fälle das ganze Rad wieder zurück muss. Habt ihr Erfahrungen, wie Canyon damit umgeht?


I got the same scratch on the same place, but did not report back... I can live with that.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specializeder (9. Juli 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage zu meinem Teil. Meins wurde mittlerweile auch geliefert, aber die Federgabel hat eine Macke an der Brücke. Ich habe es bereits bei Canyon gemeldet, ich befürchte aber das im Fall der Fälle das ganze Rad wieder zurück muss. Habt ihr Erfahrungen, wie Canyon damit umgeht?



Wenn du damit leben kannst frag nach 'nem Preisnachlass. Bei mir waren die sehr kulant.


----------



## Itekei (9. Juli 2018)

Also bei mir quietscht es so:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3lxbamcry3ch5e1/Video 09.07.18, 20 30 55.mov?dl=0

Judma, ist das bei Dir ähnlich?


----------



## JudMa (9. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Also bei mir quietscht es so:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3lxbamcry3ch5e1/Video 09.07.18, 20 30 55.mov?dl=0
> 
> Judma, ist das bei Dir ähnlich?



Exakt gleich. Ich glaube fast, alle Dämpfer hören sich so an. Habe im Float X2 Thread etwas ähnliches gelesen.


----------



## Itekei (9. Juli 2018)

JudMa schrieb:


> Exakt gleich. Ich glaube fast, alle Dämpfer hören sich so an. Habe im Float X2 Thread etwas ähnliches gelesen.


Ok, also rein in die Kiste und ab zur Post?


----------



## Aussie81 (9. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Ich versuche ganz cool zu bleiben. 6 Monate aufs Bike warten und jetzt noch defekter Dämpfer.



Bist du Sadist oder wieso tust du dir das eigentlich an? Ich würde Canyon schön längst in die Wüste schicken. Das ist doch alles unter einer Sau! Und für alle die es noch nicht wissen: es gibt noch 4-5 andere Freerider mit 180mm.


----------



## ChrisH89 (9. Juli 2018)

Aussie81 schrieb:


> Bist du Sadist oder wieso tust du dir das eigentlich an? Ich würde Canyon schön längst in die Wüste schicken. Das ist doch alles unter einer Sau! Und für alle die es noch nicht wissen: es gibt noch 4-5 andere Freerider mit 180mm.



nur leider keinen mit ähnlicher preis-leistung unter 3000 tacken :-(
oder hab ich einen übersehn?


----------



## JudMa (9. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Ok, also rein in die Kiste und ab zur Post?



Am Wochenende werde ich den Dämpfer ausbauen, sodass ich ihn am Montag versenden kann. Mit viel Glück ist er darauf den Samstag zurück. Vorausgesetzt die Post spielt mit.


----------



## Itekei (9. Juli 2018)

JudMa schrieb:


> Am Wochenende werde ich den Dämpfer ausbauen, sodass ich ihn am Montag versenden kann.


Meiner geht morgen in die Post, ich berichte wieder.


----------



## JudMa (9. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Meiner geht morgen in die Post, ich berichte wieder.



Du kannst Dir noch überlegen, ob Du gegen einen Aufpreis den Dämpfer auf dein Gewicht abstimmen lässt. 
Wenn er schon auf ist, ist es eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (10. Juli 2018)

@harryhallers Wie lang hat der Versand bei dir jetzt gedauert? Mein Rad ist schon seit Donnerstag auf dem Weg ins Ziel-Paketzentrum


----------



## JudMa (10. Juli 2018)

@Itekei Sag doch bitte mal Bescheid, wie der Dämpferausbau lief. 
Kann mich erinnern, dass beim Strive ein Spezialwerkzeug benötigt wurde. Ob etwas ähnliches für das Torque benötigt wird, ist mir noch nicht ganz klar.


----------



## Rick7 (10. Juli 2018)

ChrisH89 schrieb:


> nur leider keinen mit ähnlicher preis-leistung unter 3000 tacken :-(
> oder hab ich einen übersehn?



Mir fällt da nur das "kleinste" Capra für 2.500€ ein. Bei den 3.000€ Versionen ist das torque, vor allem wegen Fahrwerk schon ne ganze Ecke voraus.


----------



## Itekei (10. Juli 2018)

JudMa schrieb:


> @Itekei Sag doch bitte mal Bescheid, wie der Dämpferausbau lief.
> Kann mich erinnern, dass beim Strive ein Spezialwerkzeug benötigt wurde. Ob etwas ähnliches für das Torque benötigt wird, ist mir noch nicht ganz klar.


Kannst ganz normal mit einem Inbus rausschrauben.


----------



## Itekei (10. Juli 2018)

JudMa schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir noch überlegen, ob Du gegen einen Aufpreis den Dämpfer auf dein Gewicht abstimmen lässt.


Was wird da genau gemacht und wo finde ich das diesbezügliche Serviceangebot auf der Foxseite?


----------



## Le0n2k4 (10. Juli 2018)

write-only schrieb:


> @harryhallers Wie lang hat der Versand bei dir jetzt gedauert? Mein Rad ist schon seit Donnerstag auf dem Weg ins Ziel-Paketzentrum



Mein Rad wurde am Mittwoch bei Canyon abgeholt und am darauffolgenden Samstag zugestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (10. Juli 2018)

write-only schrieb:


> @harryhallers Wie lang hat der Versand bei dir jetzt gedauert?


Bei mir war es binnen zwei Tagen ab Versandmitteilung da.


----------



## JudMa (10. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Was wird da genau gemacht und wo finde ich das diesbezügliche Serviceangebot auf der Foxseite?



Das wurde mir nur direkt von dem Werkstattservice am Telefon gesagt. 
Habe nach der Endprogression gefragt, weil ich bei einem SAG von 28% und 82kg das Gefühl habe, sehr schnell den kompletten Federweg zu nutzen. Es sind schon 5 Spacer verbaut. 
Er meinte, dass eine Abstimmung auf mein Gewicht helfen würde, kostet aber extra.


----------



## ManulKl (10. Juli 2018)

Macht ihr in irgendeiner Weise einen Rahmenschutz an euer Bike also eine durchsichtige Folie? Wenn ja könnt ihr da eine empfehlen? Und gibt es auch schon eine speziell für das neue Torque? Habe da leider nichts gefunden was mich überzeugt.


----------



## Catweazle81 (10. Juli 2018)

Wenn Folie, dann kommt mir nur noch InvisiFrame ans Bike:
http://www.invisiframe.co.uk/CANYON/TORQUE-CF-2018-carbon-front-triangle-aluminium-rear-frame-2018

Hab die an meinem Strive und bin von der Qualität und Passgenauigkeit begeistert. Auch deren Service ist hervorragend!


----------



## harryhallers (10. Juli 2018)

write-only schrieb:


> @harryhallers Wie lang hat der Versand bei dir jetzt gedauert? Mein Rad ist schon seit Donnerstag auf dem Weg ins Ziel-Paketzentrum


Zwei Tage in Verteilerzemtrum bei Koblenz und dann noch mal drei Tage per DHL. Dazwischen lag leider noch ein Wochenende. Also insgesamt fünf Tage, das bin ich in Amazonzeitalter echt nicht gewöhnt.


----------



## harryhallers (10. Juli 2018)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> Wenn Folie, dann kommt mir nur noch InvisiFrame ans Bike:
> http://www.invisiframe.co.uk/CANYON/TORQUE-CF-2018-carbon-front-triangle-aluminium-rear-frame-2018
> 
> Hab die an meinem Strive und bin von der Qualität und Passgenauigkeit begeistert. Auch deren Service ist hervorragend!


Geil nur, dass es die nicht in L gibt.


----------



## Catweazle81 (10. Juli 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Geil nur, dass es die nicht in L gibt.


Bei Interesse würde ich einfach bei Lee (Inhaber) nachfragen ob er auch in L liefern kann. Die sind sehr flexibel


----------



## ManulKl (10. Juli 2018)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> Wenn Folie, dann kommt mir nur noch InvisiFrame ans Bike:
> http://www.invisiframe.co.uk/CANYON/TORQUE-CF-2018-carbon-front-triangle-aluminium-rear-frame-2018
> 
> Hab die an meinem Strive und bin von der Qualität und Passgenauigkeit begeistert. Auch deren Service ist hervorragend!



Da stellt sich mir nur die Frage ob dann die Folie für den Carbonrahmen dann auch bei dem Alurahmen an den Schweißnähten passt oder ob man an den Stellen dann selbst noch mal nachschneiden muss


----------



## Catweazle81 (10. Juli 2018)

Tytan_07 schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir nur die Frage ob dann […]


… siehe einen Post zurück


----------



## ManulKl (10. Juli 2018)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> … siehe einen Post zurück


Danke für den Tipp  habe nur gehofft jemand hier hat schon eine Antwort darauf bevor ich dort nachfrage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth (12. Juli 2018)

Ich überlege vom Strive L Race zum Torque zu wechseln. 
Habe den Shapeshifter ausgebaut und komme trotzdem zum Hackelberg hoch 
Nun stellt sich die Frage nach der Größe. 
Das Torque in L entspricht im Stack und Reach ungefähr meinem Strive...
Heute konnte ich schonmal auf dem Torque in XL Probesitzen... fühlt sich irgendwie ungewohnt lang an... bin 194cm mit ner 93er Schrittlänge...
Wahrscheinlich ratet ihr mir eh alle zu XL ,Wie Canyon selbst auch...
Verdammt


----------



## OneTrustMan (12. Juli 2018)

Darth schrieb:


> Ich überlege vom Strive L Race zum Torque zu wechseln.
> Habe den Shapeshifter ausgebaut und komme trotzdem zum Hackelberg hoch
> Nun stellt sich die Frage nach der Größe.
> Das Torque in L entspricht im Stack und Reach ungefähr meinem Strive...
> ...


Ich bin selbst 193cm mit einer 93er SL. Habe das XL genommen 
Denke das passt schon. Hab ja auch lange Affenarme


----------



## Itekei (12. Juli 2018)

Hier nochmal meins, hinten ohne weil quietschtiquietschi und bei Fox


----------



## Darth (12. Juli 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ich bin selbst 193cm mit einer 93er SL. Habe das XL genommen
> Denke das passt schon. Hab ja auch lange Affenarme



Und wie fühlt es sich an?


----------



## OneTrustMan (12. Juli 2018)

Darth schrieb:


> Und wie fühlt es sich an?


  Das sage ich dir wenn Canyon endlich das verdammte Ding ausliefert


----------



## Itekei (12. Juli 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Das sage ich dir wenn Canyon endlich das verdammte Ding ausliefert


Bislang tut es nur weh. jeden Tag, oder


----------



## Darth (12. Juli 2018)

Ach gott
Dann drücke ich dir mal die Daumen


----------



## SCM (12. Juli 2018)

Darth schrieb:


> Ich überlege vom Strive L Race zum Torque zu wechseln.
> Habe den Shapeshifter ausgebaut und komme trotzdem zum Hackelberg hoch
> Nun stellt sich die Frage nach der Größe.
> Das Torque in L entspricht im Stack und Reach ungefähr meinem Strive...
> ...



Definitiv XL. Das ist gar nicht so groß und du der Rahmen in L ist definitiv viiiiiel zu klein für Deine Schrittlänge. Das wird auch mit der 170er Stütze nix. Ich hätte mit 187 auch fast XL genommen. Gar kein Problem.


----------



## Darth (12. Juli 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Definitiv XL. Das ist gar nicht so groß und du der Rahmen in L ist definitiv viiiiiel zu klein für Deine Schrittlänge. Das wird auch mit der 170er Stütze nix. Ich hätte mit 187 auch fast XL genommen. Gar kein Problem.



Ich kam und komme mit meinem L'er strive ja Top zurecht. Lediglich der Sattel könnte noch was runter... aber dann kann ich nicht mehr bergauf radeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (12. Juli 2018)

Darth schrieb:


> Ich kam und komme mit meinem L'er strive ja Top zurecht. Lediglich der Sattel könnte noch was runter... aber dann kann ich nicht mehr bergauf radeln



Hmm...also bei mir ist der Auszug der Sattelstütze bei echt kurzen Beinen maximal. Und das Torque hat ja nochmal ein gut 1cm kürzeres Sitzrohr als das Strive in L...keine Ahnung, wie Du das mit Deiner Schrittlänge fahren willst.


----------



## Twixterrider (12. Juli 2018)

Darth schrieb:


> Ich überlege vom Strive L Race zum Torque zu wechseln.
> Habe den Shapeshifter ausgebaut und komme trotzdem zum Hackelberg hoch
> Nun stellt sich die Frage nach der Größe.
> Das Torque in L entspricht im Stack und Reach ungefähr meinem Strive...
> ...



Nabend 
also ich (1,89m / 89 SL) hab mich auf dem Strive AL 7.0 Race in L auch super wohl gefühlt. Bin das Torque in XL probefahren und nach langen Hin & Her auch in XL bestellt. Soll Ende 07. Anfang 08. ankommen. Berichte dann gerne nochmal. Aber ich würde an Deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall XL nehmen.
L wäre mir zu kurz gewesen.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Darth (13. Juli 2018)

Puh... Ich muss wohl nochmal in mich gehen. 
Schade das niemand aus Erfahrung berichten kann....


----------



## Twixterrider (13. Juli 2018)

Darth schrieb:


> Puh... Ich muss wohl nochmal in mich gehen.
> Schade das niemand aus Erfahrung berichten kann....


Versteh Dich! War oder bin genau in deiner Situation. In zwei Wochen kann ich Dir mehr sagen. Wenn es beim Termin bleibt 
Nimm das XL 
Allein bei deinen 194 passt das auf jeden Fall besser!


----------



## JudMa (13. Juli 2018)

@Itekei 
Hast Du schon etwas von FOX gehört? Soll ja sehr schnell bei denen sein, wenn es Garantie ist.


----------



## Itekei (13. Juli 2018)

JudMa schrieb:


> @Itekei
> Hast Du schon etwas von FOX gehört?


Lt. Tracking geht mein Paket erst heute dort ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (13. Juli 2018)

Darth schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ratet ihr mir eh alle zu XL


Ja.


----------



## Specializeder (13. Juli 2018)

Darth schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ratet ihr mir eh alle zu XL ,Wie Canyon selbst auch... Verdammt



Bin 1,90 und L sowie XL Probegefahren. Auf L habe ich mich sofort wohlgefühlt, aber auf XL war es nochmal ne ganze Ecke besser


----------



## Itekei (13. Juli 2018)

Bezüglich des ausgebrochenen Kabelkanals:



Itekei schrieb:


> Ist wohl durch Druck oder Zug der Kabel in demontiertem Zustand des Lenkers passiert. Ist aber nur ein Plastikteil, das schnell zu wechseln ist. Mal sehen, ob ich das unkompliziert von Canyon bekomme.



befindet sich das Ersatzteil schon auf dem Weg zu mir. Auch hat sich Canyon nochmal bei mir entschuldigt und ist mir finanziell etwas entgegengekommen. Bin fast versöhnt.


----------



## Timrides (13. Juli 2018)

Erstmal hallo zusammen, ich bestelle mir die Tage das Torque AL 7.0 in Türkis Lieferung ca 15 September. Bin 1,81cm (im Wachstum). Da brauch ich Rahmengröße L. Wie sieht es aus mit dem Fox Fahrwehrk, hatte vorher RS.


----------



## Itekei (13. Juli 2018)

Timrides schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus mit dem Fox Fahrwehrk, hatte vorher RS.


Fox ist immer gut. Auch wenn mein X2 am Torque zum Service musste.


----------



## Timrides (13. Juli 2018)

Oki


----------



## harryhallers (14. Juli 2018)

Hat einer von euch schon Frameskin auf sein Bike probiert? Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir das Set bestelle. Meint ihr das lohnt sich?
http://frameskin.com.au/index.php?id_product=539&controller=product
LG.


----------



## flo28 (14. Juli 2018)

Bin am überlegen ein tourqe zu bestellen ! Bis wieviel kg Ist das tourqe freigegeben ? Carbon ?
Alu ?
Wie ist die Verarbeitung beim Carbon Rahmen ?


----------



## JudMa (14. Juli 2018)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> Wenn Folie, dann kommt mir nur noch InvisiFrame ans Bike:
> http://www.invisiframe.co.uk/CANYON/TORQUE-CF-2018-carbon-front-triangle-aluminium-rear-frame-2018
> 
> Hab die an meinem Strive und bin von der Qualität und Passgenauigkeit begeistert. Auch deren Service ist hervorragend!



Welches Set würdet ihr nehmen? Glänzend, Matt oder eine Mischung aus Glänzend und Matt. Alle drei Optionen stehen zur Auswahl.


----------



## harryhallers (15. Juli 2018)

JudMa schrieb:


> Welches Set würdet ihr nehmen? Glänzend, Matt oder eine Mischung aus Glänzend und Matt. Alle drei Optionen stehen zur Auswahl.


Ich find zu 100% glänzend und matt, für das 9.0. Weil das Oberrohr dort glänzend ist, sonst macht man sich denn Look kaputt. Bei einen matt lackierten Rad würde ich matt nehmen. Aber dann kann auch invisibleframe kaufen, das ist günstiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trebron317 (15. Juli 2018)

Habe mal eine Anfrage an Invisiframe bezüglich der Folie und dem Alurahmen gestellt. Werde berichten, sobald ich eine Antwort erhalten habe.


----------



## harryhallers (15. Juli 2018)

Hat jmd. eine MT7 Magura auf das Torque gebaut von euch? Brauche ich da andere Scheiben oder einen Adapter? Kann mir jmd. eine Montageanleitung empfehlen, ich finde im Netz irgendwie nichts. LG.


----------



## Itekei (15. Juli 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Brauche ich da andere Scheiben oder einen Adapter?


Obgleich ich den Code auf meinem Torque noch eine kleine Chance gebe, spiele ich auch mit dem Gedanken, auch auf mein Torque MT7 zu machen. Die Scheiben von Magura sind 180 oder 203. Adapter vorne und hinten würde mich auch interessieren. Ich schau nachher mal an meinem Torque, ob was auf dem Rahmen steht.

also grade mal geschaut. Angenommen Du willst eine Storm 203er vorne und hinten fahren, reicht vorne m.E. ne Unterlegscheibe und hinten ein PM +20 (180 auf 200) Adapter (z.B. hier) und ne Unterlegscheibe


----------



## harryhallers (16. Juli 2018)

@Itekei , kann man auch die aktuellen Scheiben einfach drauf lassen, wenn man nicht 200 hinten fahren will?

Ich finde in den Gebrauchsanweisungen und Zeichnungen von Fox und Canyon irgendwie keine Infos zu den Adaptern, bzw. Bremsätteln, ist das normal ?


----------



## Itekei (16. Juli 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> @Itekei , kann man nicht die Scheiben einfach drauf lassen?


Könnte ich mir vorstellen, wenn die SRAM und Magura Scheiben gleich dick sind.

Verfolge grade eine gleiche Diskussion in einer Facebook-Gruppe. Dort wird mit Wechsel auf die 203er Magura Storm vorne der Magura-Adapter QM26 enpfohlen. Denke der geht auch hinten.


----------



## harryhallers (16. Juli 2018)

Okay, den habe ich gefunden, Danke für  den Tipp. Mich wundert das die Infos so schwer zu finden sind.


----------



## Deleted 257086 (16. Juli 2018)

Habe eine MT7 an mein Torque CF 9.0 gebaut.

Für 203-Scheiben benötigt ihr sowohl vorne (Fox 36) als auch hinten einen Adapter der 23mm hoch ist.
Von Magura wäre es der QM26.

An der Fox als auch am Hinterbau sind PM7 Aufnahmen dran. Also direkte Montage von 180mm Scheiben möglich.


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. Juli 2018)

Habe gerade die Hiobsbotschaft erhalten..."Sorry deine Bestellung verzögert sich bis 10-12 Sep." 
Ach manno das sind dann 6 Monate und ich bin in dem Zeitraum im Urlaub und wollte das Torque eigentlich mit nehmen 
Ich könnte schon noch warten, aber mitten im Urlaub ist das einfach zu ungünstig. Hab ja per Nachnahme bestellt.
Das muss ich jetzt erst einmal verdauen.


----------



## ManulKl (16. Juli 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Habe gerade die Hiobsbotschaft erhalten..."Sorry deine Bestellung verzögert sich bis 10-12 Sep."


Habe ich auch bekommen, werde mal anrufen und nachfrage, da mir eigentlich versichert wurde das mein Rahmen bei der Lieferung heute dabei ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (16. Juli 2018)

Tytan_07 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch bekommen, werde mal anrufen und nachfrage, da mir eigentlich versichert wurde das mein Rahmen bei der Lieferung heute dabei ist...


Kannste vergessen. Gerade probiert....Warteschleife "du befindest dich in Position 42....42 " ne danke


----------



## ManulKl (16. Juli 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Kannste vergessen. Gerade probiert....Warteschleife "du befindest dich in Position 42....42 " ne danke


habe auch mit 41 angefangen aber nach 5 min schon 35. Und ich habe grade eh Zeit


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. Juli 2018)

Tytan_07 schrieb:


> habe auch mit 41 angefangen aber nach 5 min schon 35. Und ich habe grade eh Zeit


Ich habe jetzt nach einer 3/4 Stunde aufgegeben.
Man bekommt eh bloß die üblichen Ausreden und Beschwichtigungen.
Canyon wird irgendwann noch die Trabi Lieferzeiten der DDR übertrumpfen.


----------



## ManulKl (16. Juli 2018)

Also Canyon hat heute gar keine Rahmen bekommen und die nächste Lieferung ist eben im September. Die Dame meinte da sei ich sicher dabei, da ich in der Liste an zweiter Stelle stehe. Soll mich aber zwei Wochen vorher nochmal melden und dann kann sie es mir genau sagen. Ich habe meins am 06.06 bestellt ist also noch nicht so lang wie bei euch... Wann hast du bestellt @OneTrustMan  ?


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. Juli 2018)

Tytan_07 schrieb:


> Also Canyon hat heute gar keine Rahmen bekommen und die nächste Lieferung ist eben im September. Die Dame meinte da sei ich sicher dabei, da ich in der Liste an zweiter Stelle stehe. Soll mich aber zwei Wochen vorher nochmal melden und dann kann sie es mir genau sagen. Ich habe meins am 06.06 bestellt ist also noch nicht so lang wie bei euch... Wann hast du bestellt @OneTrustMan  ?


Anfang April 
Nächste Lieferung im Sep.???
Ja so klar wie die Nächste Lieferung Mitte Juli 
Canyon sollte sich wirklich einen anderen Rahmenhersteller suchen.


----------



## Zerazius (16. Juli 2018)

Nachdem immer wieder 14 Tage verschiebung stattgefunden haben wird es nun statt dem 16.-20. Jul der 10.-14. sep. 
Vllt sollte Canyon auf ihrer Seite darauf hinweisen das sie nicht in der Lage sind die dort angegebenen Zeiten einzuhalten und es durchaus sein kann das die Lieferzeit um etliche Wochen verschoben wird. Wäre fair


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (16. Juli 2018)

Mal ne Frage.
Könnte man theoretisch nicht das Sender kaufen ( ist ja ab Lager Lieferbar )
Und einfach eine vernünftige Schaltung dran bauen wie die GX Eagle? ( bin mir nicht sicher wegen der DH Naben Breite )
Dann sollte es dau auch mit den Klettern klappen?
Und die 27/29 Lyric 1 Brücken Gabel ist ja von der Einbauhöhe fast gleich zur Boxxer RC.
Das könnte man theoretisch doch auch umrüsten?
Quasi wie das Sennes als FR Version ist.
Aber das Sitzrohr...hmm  Bräuchte ich noch längere Stütze.

Sorry das ich Frage. Ich kenne mich leider mit DH Bikes und den Standards da kaum aus.


----------



## Itekei (16. Juli 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Könnte man theoretisch nicht das Sender kaufen.



Nichtmal theoretisch würde das Sinn machen.


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Nichtmal theoretisch würde das Sinn machen.


Ah sorry  Mir gefällt es auch nicht so wirklich. Das Torque sieht schöner aus.


----------



## Itekei (16. Juli 2018)

Mal für die Wartenden: Ist vielleicht Quatsch, weiss ich nur vom Hörensagen aber habt ihr schonmal auf der schweizer Canyon-Seite www.purecycling.ch nachgeschaut? Im Bikepark hat mir einer, der schon ein Torque hatte, erzählt, dass er es da her hatte - ohne Mehrkosten. Schaut da mal nach der Verfügbarkeit. Weiss allerdings nicht, ob man da Zoll zahlen muss und/oder ob er es über Canyon ggf. ohne bekommen hat. Angeblich sei er von Canyon aber wohl bei Reklamation der Lieferzeit auf diese Möglichkeit erst hingewiesen worden.


----------



## Subztergu (16. Juli 2018)

Hallo, habe am 20.06.18 das Torque AL 6.0 in schwarz bestellt!
Es soll am 23.07-27.07 ankommen, kann das stimmen?
MVG


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. Juli 2018)

Subztergu schrieb:


> Hallo, habe am 20.06.18 das Torque AL 6.0 in schwarz bestellt!
> Es soll am 23.07-27.07 ankommen, kann das stimmen?
> MVG


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, es sei den du hast M oder S bestellt.
Tyant07 hat doch geschrieben das Canyon gar keine Rahmen im Juli bekommen hat und das die nächsten erst im September kommen.


----------



## ManulKl (16. Juli 2018)

Also man muss ja seine Kundennummer sagen und dann siehen sie ja welches Modell man bestellt hat. Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher ob sich meine Aussage von vorhin jetzt nur auf die blauen Al in M bezogen hat. Sorry da habe ich in dem Moment nicht dran gedacht das nach zu fragen.


----------



## Subztergu (16. Juli 2018)

Tytan_07 schrieb:


> Also man muss ja seine Kundennummer sagen und dann siehen sie ja welches Modell man bestellt hat. Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher ob sich meine Aussage von vorhin jetzt nur auf die blauen Al in M bezogen hat. Sorry da habe ich in dem Moment nicht dran gedacht das nach zu fragen.


Ok, denke meins kommt dann, denn in schwarz ist es ja eh nicht so beliebt!?


----------



## Subztergu (16. Juli 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, es sei den du hast M oder S bestellt.
> Tyant07 hat doch geschrieben das Canyon gar keine Rahmen im Juli bekommen hat und das die nächsten erst im September kommen.


Ja habe einen Rahmen in Größe M


----------



## Itekei (16. Juli 2018)

Subztergu schrieb:


> denn in schwarz ist es ja eh nicht so beliebt!?


WAAAAS? Wer will denn bonbonfarbene Bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Subztergu (16. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> WAAAAS? Wer will denn bonbonfarbene Bikes?


Denke ich mir auch immer wenn alle meine Kumpels von dem Türkis schwärmen...


----------



## Itekei (16. Juli 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> das(s) Canyon gar keine Rahmen im Juli bekommen hat und das die nächsten erst im September kommen.


Auf das, was Canyon einem so alles in Sachen Liefertermin erzählt, würde ich nicht allzuviel geben. Genaugenommen gar nichts.


----------



## Subztergu (16. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Auf das, was Canyon einem so alles in Sachen Liegertermin erzählt, würde ich nicht allzuviel geben. Genaugenommen gar nichts.


Ich hole es aber auch in Koblenz ab, wahrscheinlich liegt’s daran


----------



## Zerazius (16. Juli 2018)

Habe heute nach einer stunde in der Warteschlange endlich mit jemandem sprechen können. Egal welche Termine und Lieferzeiten angegeben werden, es kann nichts festes zugesagt werden und wenn verzögerungen auftreten wird auch bei Canyon erst kurz vorher vom Rahmenlieferanten eine Benachrichtigung durchgegeben. Ich entnahm aus dem Gespräch unter anderem das auch andere Modelle derzeit nicht zeitnah geliefert werden können und man dort hinterher hinkt. Ist echt nicht so schön -.-


----------



## Itekei (16. Juli 2018)

Zerazius schrieb:


> das(s) auch andere Modelle derzeit nicht zeitnah geliefert werden können und man dort hinterher hinkt.


Z.B. Strive


----------



## Aussie81 (16. Juli 2018)

Wusstet ihr auch das es nur Canyon auf dieser Welt gibt?


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. Juli 2018)

Aussie81 schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr auch das es nur Canyon auf dieser Welt gibt?


Ich habe dich schon vermisst 
Habe heute mal mit Alutech telefoniert.
Bei den Liefertermin den Canyon jetzt hat spielt es echt keine Rolle mehr wo ich was dieses Jahr noch bestelle.
Ich warte noch auf Infos zum neuen Fanes.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (16. Juli 2018)

Reihe mich dann auch mal ein. Torque CF 8.0 in L und blau. War gelistet als "Lieferbar ab Lager", bin mal gespannt...


----------



## A-n-d-y (17. Juli 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ich habe dich schon vermisst
> Habe heute mal mit Alutech telefoniert.
> Bei den Liefertermin den Canyon jetzt hat spielt es echt keine Rolle mehr wo ich was dieses Jahr noch bestelle.
> Ich warte noch auf Infos zum neuen Fanes.



 mit dem Fanes 6.0 liebäugel ich auch, sehr geiles Gerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le0n2k4 (17. Juli 2018)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Reihe mich dann auch mal ein. Torque CF 8.0 in L und blau. War gelistet als "Lieferbar ab Lager", bin mal gespannt...



Ich hatte das CF 8.0 in M als "Lagernd" bestellt - und es hat funktioniert.
Von daher solltest Du gute Chancen haben das es zeitnah auf die Piste geht... :-D


----------



## JudMa (17. Juli 2018)

@Itekei 
Mein Dämpfer ist jetzt auch auf dem Weg zu FOX nur leider lässt sich die Post Zeit 
Hast Du dir mal die Dämpferbuchsen und Schrauben angeschaut? Ich war geschockt wie die schon aussehen.


----------



## OneTrustMan (17. Juli 2018)

JudMa schrieb:


> @Itekei
> Mein Dämpfer ist jetzt auch auf dem Weg zu FOX nur leider lässt sich die Post Zeit
> Hast Du dir mal die Dämpferbuchsen und Schrauben angeschaut? Ich war geschockt wie die schon aussehen.


Die Leute die das 27er Capra mit dem Fox Dämpfer haben und auch im Mtbr Forum berichten oft das selbe über den Dämpfer.
Scheint irgendwie der Wurm drin zu sein bei Fox dieses Jahr.


----------



## Itekei (17. Juli 2018)

JudMa schrieb:


> @Itekei
> Hast Du dir mal die Dämpferbuchsen und Schrauben angeschaut? Ich war geschockt wie die schon aussehen.


Nicht bewusst, nein. Ich höre von Fox bislang nichts. Dies obgleich mein Dämpfer seit Freitag dort ist. Lt. Fox-Website erhält der Kunde noch bevor die Gabel/der Dämpfer zum Mechaniker geht ein Protokoll/ein Angebot. Möglich, dass das in diesem Fall nicht erfolgt da (hoffentlich) keine Kosten auf mich zukommen.


----------



## Itekei (17. Juli 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> auch im Mtbr Forum berichten oft das selbe über den Dämpfer.


Hast uns grade einen Link?


----------



## OneTrustMan (17. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Hast uns grade einen Link?


Schau einfach mal ins Forum.
Ist aber letztendlich das selbe. Sprich siffen und komische Geräusche.
Wie viel psi verträgt der Fox eigentlich?
Da wurde mal erwähnt das der Sticker auf dem Dämpfer max. 250 psi beträgt, aber in der Anleitung was von max. 300 psi steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (17. Juli 2018)

A-n-d-y schrieb:


> mit dem Fanes 6.0 liebäugel ich auch, sehr geiles Gerät


Habe heute mit dem Jürgen telefoniert.
Er sagte in den nächsten 2 Wochen kommen alle Details raus, aber das die Preise deutlich höher sein werden.
Die fertig Räder werden ab diesen Jahr in Bielefeld von einer Montage Firma zusammengebaut und gehen von da sofort mit erhalten des Geldes in den Versand.
Die custom Räder werden bei Alutech direkt gebaut, der Aufschlag ist aber höher als sonst.


----------



## Beebob (17. Juli 2018)

Eigentlich hatte ich schon mit einer weiteren Lieferverzögerung gerechnet. Mein Torque CF9.0 Pro gr. M in Stealth, bestellt Ende April,  wurde versendet - Anlieferung schon morgen.


----------



## Subztergu (17. Juli 2018)

Beebob schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich schon mit einer weiteren Lieferverzögerung gerechnet. Mein Torque CF9.0 Pro gr. M in Stealth, bestellt Ende April,  wurde versendet - Anlieferung schon morgen.


Es scheint bei Canyon ja mal wieder zu laufen?!


----------



## trebron317 (18. Juli 2018)

Ich frage mich gerade wie viele Torques überhaupt ausgeliefert werden konnten. Kann man ja fast an einer Hand abzählen?

Hier mal die Antwort von Invisiframe bezüglich des Rahmenkits für die Alu-Variante

*Hello,
Thank you for the email. No sorry the carbon kits do not work well on the alloy frames!
We haven’t seen any of the alloy frames yet to design the kits!
Sorry we can’t help right now and thanks again.*


Verstehe das nicht ganz, ist doch prinzipiell der gleiche Rahmen?


----------



## Subztergu (18. Juli 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade wie viele Torques überhaupt ausgeliefert werden konnten. Kann man ja fast an einer Hand abzählen?
> 
> Hier mal die Antwort von Invisiframe bezüglich des Rahmenkits für die Alu-Variante
> 
> ...


----------



## Subztergu (18. Juli 2018)

Komisch


----------



## Catweazle81 (18. Juli 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Verstehe das nicht ganz, ist doch prinzipiell der gleiche Rahmen?


Jein. Die Herausforderung liegt hier in der Passgenauigkeit der Kits. Versuchst Du einen CF-Kit auf einen AL-Rahmen aufzubringen, wird das sehr wahrscheinlich durch die Schweißnähte des AL-Rahmens zu Passerschwankungen an den Folienübergängen führen und hieran scheitern.

PRO-Tipp: Rahmen als Vorlage zu InvisiFrame einsenden, Folienkit erstellen lassen und sich eines kostenlosen Folienkits erfreuen. Ergo: Die Nachwelt erfreut sich nun bestellbarer AL-Kits


----------



## trebron317 (18. Juli 2018)

Gut, wer erklärt sich bereit, seinen Rahmen zu verschicken? Ich geh lieber fahren


----------



## Timrides (18. Juli 2018)

Mal eine Frage, ist der Fox x2 Dämpfer beim al 7.0 und CF 9.0 ( Performance) identisch? Oder hat der bei der cf Version highspeed rebound und compression?


----------



## Rick7 (19. Juli 2018)

Ja genau, der Performance hat nur lowspeed Rebound u compression, der normale hat beides, high- und lowspeed.
Climbswitch hat aber auch der Performance.
Aber beide Modelle sind laut hp nur mit der Performance Version ausgestattet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JudMa (19. Juli 2018)

@Itekei 
Ich habe heute die Bestätigung von FOX für den Werkstatteingang bekommen. Bearbeitungszeit wird mit 1-2 Werktagen angegeben.


----------



## mario1982 (19. Juli 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Habe gerade die Hiobsbotschaft erhalten..."Sorry deine Bestellung verzögert sich bis 10-12 Sep."
> Ach manno das sind dann 6 Monate und ich bin in dem Zeitraum im Urlaub und wollte das Torque eigentlich mit nehmen
> Ich könnte schon noch warten, aber mitten im Urlaub ist das einfach zu ungünstig. Hab ja per Nachnahme bestellt.
> Das muss ich jetzt erst einmal verdauen.


Was für ein Modell und Größe ?


----------



## mario1982 (19. Juli 2018)

Habe Ende Januar das 7.0 torque bestellt und immer noch nicht da. Jetzt heißt es nach 5 mal Termin verschieben Mitte September. Hab da heute mal richtig Dampf abgelassen. Bin so enttäuscht von Canyon. Haben mir jetzt 150€ aufs Rad erlassen, bikekarton umsonst, ein Tool, 50€ Gutschein für den Shop. Überlege trotzdem abzubestellen. Die haben mir meine ganze Saison versaut


----------



## OneTrustMan (19. Juli 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Habe Ende Januar das 7.0 torque bestellt und immer noch nicht da. Jetzt heißt es nach 5 mal Termin verschieben Mitte September. Hab da heute mal richtig Dampf abgelassen. Bin so enttäuscht von Canyon. Haben mir jetzt 150€ aufs Rad erlassen, bikekarton umsonst, ein Tool, 50€ Gutschein für den Shop. Überlege trotzdem abzubestellen. Die haben mir meine ganze Saison versaut


Sehe ich genau so.
Habe das AL 5.0 orange in XL bestellt.
Genau wie das letzte mal bekamm ich die Antwort
"Wir bekommen ganz *sicher* eine neue Lieferung Rahmen"
"Dein Rahmen ist *definitiv* mit dabei"
"Wir können nicht *garantieren* das es  Mitte September wird"
WTF?!
50 Euro für deren Shop gabs noch Oben drauf.
Da kann man dann was bestellen wo man wieder ein halbes Jahr warten muss.
Ich denke ich werde stornieren.
Ich lasse mir nicht meinen Jahresurlaub von einer "vielleicht wirds ja dieses mal Lieferung" versauen.


----------



## A-n-d-y (19. Juli 2018)

Das ist ja echt übel was bei denen abgeht!

Ich hab auch echt nicht die Hoffnung das sie es jemals hinbekommen


----------



## OneTrustMan (19. Juli 2018)

A-n-d-y schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt übel was bei denen abgeht!
> 
> Ich hab auch echt nicht die Hoffnung das sie es jemals hinbekommen


Vor allem.
Die bieten am Jahresanfang ein Rad an was sie erst am Jahresende liefern können und 3 Monate später kommen die neuen Modelle.
Irgendwie unsinnig das Ganze.
Gut das ich nicht per Vorkasse bezahlt habe.
So muss ich den Geld wenigstens nicht auch noch hinterher rennen.


----------



## Itekei (19. Juli 2018)

JudMa schrieb:


> @Itekei
> Ich habe heute die Bestätigung von FOX für den Werkstatteingang bekommen. Bearbeitungszeit wird mit 1-2 Werktagen angegeben.


Ich gestern. Mein Dämpfer lag bei denen drei Tage im Wareneingang rum. Prima. Wird wohl nix mit Torque im Bikepark am Wochenende... grrr.


----------



## Itekei (19. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Ich gestern. Mein Dämpfer lag bei denen drei Tage im Wareneingang rum. Prima. Wird wohl nix mit Torque im Bikepark am Wochenende... grrr.


EDIT: Grade mal E-Mails gelesen. Heute soll mein Dämpfer - mit Service auf Garantie versehen - von Fox in die Post gelegt worden sein. Es gibt ein Fünkchen Hoffnung für's Wochenende, sonst muss ich wieder das Große auspacken.


----------



## harryhallers (19. Juli 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so.
> Habe das AL 5.0 orange in XL bestellt.
> Genau wie das letzte mal bekamm ich die Antwort
> "Wir bekommen ganz *sicher* eine neue Lieferung Rahmen"
> ...


Wie seit ihr den drauf? Voll mimimi. 
Man weiß doch vorher auf was man sich da einlässt. Ansonsten 1k mehr auf den Tisch legen und beim local Dealer was kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (20. Juli 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Wie seit ihr den drauf? Voll mimimi.
> Man weiß doch vorher auf was man sich da einlässt. Ansonsten 1k mehr auf den Tisch legen und beim local Dealer was kaufen!


Vielleicht wollen manche Leute einfach bestimmte Räder.
Welche Local Dealer verkaufen schon 180mm Freerider? 

Die sind zu beschäftig E-Fullys zu verkaufen.


----------



## MEGA (20. Juli 2018)

Hab die Tage ein türkises AL 7.0 in L bestellt - mal schaun wann es kommt. Angekündigt ist mitte September. 

Nach einer Probefahrt mit exakt dem Bike in XL von einem Kollegen bin ich von der Performance zu 200% beeindruckt! Bergauf super, Bergab verdammt nah dran an einem DH Bike. Aktuell hab ich ein Trek Slash mit Monarch Plus und Mattoc Pro. Cooles Bike aber das Torque geht bergauf nicht merkbar schlechter, bergab aber 3 Nummern unter dem Torque mit FOX Fahrwerk!! Einziges Problem das ich damit hab - kein Flaschenhalter... Aber den bekomm ich aufs Unterrohr schon irgendwie montiert - auch wenn ich dafür hier gesteinigt werde, aber ich nutz es nicht zum shutteln, nur für Touren und ich hasse Trinkrucksäcke.  Ich hoffe man kann den Flaschenhalter mit einer Schraube des Unterrohrschutzes mitschrauben und zusätzlich mit Kabelbindern befestigen - fertig. 

Also ich kann nur sagen - freut euch auf ein gewaltig potentes Tourenradl mit amtlichen Bergabqualitäten. Natürlich gewinnt man die Bergwertung nicht, kommt aber überall hoch, gleich wie mit einem Enduro.


----------



## MEGA (20. Juli 2018)

Was für Kettenblatt braucht man da eigentlich?? 

3mm Boost, Direct Mount, X-Sync - richtig?
GXP kompatibel ist es sowieso oder? 

Sprich SRAM Herstellernummer: 11.6218.027.010 sollte passen oder??

Danke!!!!!!!


----------



## Itekei (21. Juli 2018)

JudMa schrieb:


> @Itekei
> Ich habe heute die Bestätigung von FOX für den Werkstatteingang bekommen. Bearbeitungszeit wird mit 1-2 Werktagen angegeben.


Mein Dämpfer kam heute (einen Tag zu spät für den Bikepark) zurück und scheint nun zu funktionieren  Bitte teste mal bei Dir die "pedal"-Einstellung der Druckstufe: Bewegt sich da viel bei Dir?


----------



## SCM (22. Juli 2018)

Ich korrigiere Dich mal:



MEGA schrieb:


> freut euch auf ein gewaltig potentes Bergabradl mit amtlichen Tourenqualitäten.



und liefere dann noch die Antwort:



MEGA schrieb:


> Was für Kettenblatt braucht man da eigentlich??
> 
> 3mm Boost, Direct Mount, X-Sync - richtig?
> GXP kompatibel ist es sowieso oder?



Die Herstellernummer google ich jetzt nicht, aber 3mm Offset, Direct Mount ist richtig. (6mm wären es bei Non-Boost-hinterbauten, Aber das Torque ist Boost.)

GXP ist nur der Wellendurchmesser (kettenblattunabhängig), X-Sync sind die "Narrow Wide"-Zähne, die vor dem Absrpingen der Kette schützen. X-Sync ist der entsprechende Standard bei Sram, bei anderen heißt es Narrow Wide oder blablabla.


----------



## Itekei (22. Juli 2018)

Sind die DTSwiss Felgen eigentlich schon mit einem tubeless Felgenband abgedichtet von Haus aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (22. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Sind die DTSwiss Felgen eigentlich schon mit einem tubless Felgenband abgedichtet von Haus aus?


Jo.


----------



## harryhallers (22. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Sind die DTSwiss Felgen eigentlich schon mit einem tubless Felgenband abgedichtet von Haus aus?


Ging bei übrigens sehr Problemlos umzurüsten.

Ach ja und die MT7 ist mit HC3 auch an Board.


----------



## Jim92 (23. Juli 2018)

Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu der verbauten SRAM Guide RE? 
Ich für meinen Teil bin ganz zufrieden, bis auf die fehlende Druckpunkteinstellung.


----------



## jernejk (23. Juli 2018)

Jim92 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu der verbauten SRAM Guide RE?
> Ich für meinen Teil bin ganz zufrieden, bis auf die fehlende Druckpunkteinstellung.


I am Magura fan, had MT5 and MT7. I planed to swap Guide RE for MT7 from the start but I was blown away from Guide RE performance. I am heavy (110kg + gear), clumsy and sometimes brave, which is worst combination for brakes, and I tought that MT7 is the best brake. Now I've changed my mind: Guide RE for president!


----------



## Itekei (23. Juli 2018)

Jim92 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu der verbauten SRAM Guide RE?


Ich mag SRAM Bremsen einfach nicht. Habe ich schon von meinem YT Tues abgeschraubt und gegen MT7 ersetzt. Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, meine Code R am Torque gegen eine MT7 zu ersetzen. Warum? Qualitativeres Feeling, sauberer Druckpunkt sowie (insb. mit dem HC3-Hebel) deutlich bessere Einstellmöglichkeiten, die ich mit meinen kleinen Händen brauche.

Aber: Ganz so mies, dass ich sofort auf MT7 umsteigen müsste, finde ich die Code R gar nicht. Mal abwarten.


----------



## Seebl (23. Juli 2018)

Die Guide-Hebel sind doch perfekt für kleine Hände. Eine Druckpunktverstellung braucht es m.M.n. eh nicht, ich wüsste nicht warum ich den auf eine andere Position als die "direkteste" verstellen sollte.

Sonst fahren. Einen objektiven Grund zum Tausch gibt es nicht. Nur eben die übliche Geschmackssache.


----------



## marswallace (23. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Sind die DTSwiss Felgen eigentlich schon mit einem tubeless Felgenband abgedichtet von Haus aus?



bei meinem spline 1501 ex Laufradsatz war das so... montage mit conti super easy, einfach normal pumpen und plop plop...


----------



## marswallace (23. Juli 2018)

kurzes update von mir (überarbeitet):
- torque 8.0 blau in m seit ende märz, bestellt 29.12.
- diverse bikeparkeinsätze in schulenberg, thale, black mountain und jetzt plose/brixen
- jetzt seit ner woche in südtirol/schlern, auch schon 1800hm (nein, nicht mit lift...) endurorunde

habe folgendes geändert: LRS newman evolution 30, x01 eagle vom alten rad, conti baron tubeless vo 2,6 hi 2,4, syntace vector

das rad fährt sich super, hoch wie runter, kein lösen der hinterachse. nach einigen schlammeinsätzen und anschliessender reinigung starkes knarzen an dämpfer und sattelstütze, beides gereinigt jetzt wieder top, die lyrik ist bis jetzt auch super, an meinem alten spectral musste ich bei der pike 3x die brücke tauschen lassen, die lyrik ist bis jetzt sehr stabil was das angeht. ach ja und auch kein problem mit dem hinterbau...
die code r sind super, hatte am specral guide r, die waren schon manchmal überfordert (nein ich lasse die nicht schleifen).
die kabel sind allesamt min 10cm zu lang, mit dem reverbkabel kann ich fast Kühe einfangen. finde ich schade sowas, bei meinem spectral in 2015 war das anders, alles perfect gekürzt. der monteur diesmal hatte wohl nicht so einen Anspruch an seine Arbeit. auch fett im Steuersatz wäre ne wucht gewesen, naja man kann nicht alles haben, wenigstens musste ich nicht sooo lange auf mein rad warten.


----------



## SCM (23. Juli 2018)

marswallace schrieb:


> kurzes update von mir:
> - torque 8.0 blau seit ende märz, bestellt 29.12.
> - diverse bikeparkeinsätze in schulenberg, thale, black mountain und jetzt plose/brixen
> - jetzt seit ner woche in südtirol/schlern, auch schon 1800hm (nein, nicht mit lift...) endurorunde
> ...


Hi,

könntest Du dein Dämpfungssetup posten? Clicks, Sag, Token, Druck vorne und hinten?


----------



## Timrides (23. Juli 2018)

Mal eine Frage: Kann ich einen Dämpfer einbauen mit 75mm hub also 250x75, normal ist ja 70mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (23. Juli 2018)

Wo wir schon über den Dämpfer reden... Ist jemand bekannt, ob man in dem Fox X2 noch mit weiteren Spacern arbeiten darf oder ist das nicht mehr drin? Ich bin locker schon bei 250 psi und noch über 30% Sag.


----------



## Timrides (23. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Wo wir schon über den Dämpfer reden... Ist jemand bekannt, ob man in dem Fox X2 noch mit weiteren Spacern arbeiten darf oder ist das nicht mehr drin? Ich bin locker schon bei 250 psi und noch über 30% Sag.



Hast du schon die maximale Anzahl von spacern drin?


----------



## Itekei (23. Juli 2018)

Timrides schrieb:


> Hast du schon die maximale Anzahl von spacern drin?


Hab noch nicht reingeschaut was ab Werk drin ist. Habe hier im Forum nur gelesen, dass Fox den verbleibenden Freiraum, den die Spacer hinterlassen, irgendwie blockt.

Und was gilt jetzt eigentlich als maximaler Druck? 250 lt. Kleber am Dämpfer oder 300 lt. Anleitung?


----------



## Timrides (23. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Hab noch nicht reingeschaut was ab Werk drin ist. Habe hier im Forum nur gelesen, dass Fox den verbleibenden Freiraum, den die Spacer hinterlassen, irgendwie blockt.
> 
> Und was gilt jetzt eigentlich als maximaler Druck? 250 lt. Kleber am Dämpfer oder 300 lt. Anleitung?


Meinst du ich kann den dhx2 mit 75mm hub einbauen, weil z.b den x2 mit 70mm hub bekommt man nur am OEM Markt.


----------



## marswallace (23. Juli 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> könntest Du dein Dämpfungssetup posten? Clicks, Sag, Token, Druck vorne und hinten?



80kg nackig, also ca 86kg mit montur
fahr alles relativ offen, hinten druckstufe 2klicks zug auch, vorne ein token low comp offen, high 3klicks, zug 4klicks, bin aber nicht gerade ein fachman was das angeht...


----------



## SCM (23. Juli 2018)

Ist bei mir ähnlich. Ich Frage mich halt, wofür die restlichen 90% Einstellungsbereich bei Gabel und Dämpfer überhaupt dienen, wenn sich das alles in 0-4 Klicks abspielt bzw. man alles fast offen fahren muss...


----------



## Maik-80 (23. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Wo wir schon über den Dämpfer reden... Ist jemand bekannt, ob man in dem Fox X2 noch mit weiteren Spacern arbeiten darf oder ist das nicht mehr drin? Ich bin locker schon bei 250 psi und noch über 30% Sag.



http://www.ridefox.com/dl/bike/605-00-165-FLOAT X2 Tuning Guide-revA.pdf

scheint mir ganz so, als wäre da noch was machbar.


----------



## Timrides (23. Juli 2018)

Timrides schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Kann ich einen Dämpfer einbauen mit 75mm hub also 250x75, normal ist ja 70mm.



Kann ich das machen?


----------



## Itekei (23. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> scheint mir ganz so, als wäre da noch was machbar.


Ich habe gelesen, dass man nur zwei Spacer reinmachen kann und dieser rote Blocker nicht mehr Platz lässt. Und im Manual steht, dass man den auf keinen Fall rausmachen darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (23. Juli 2018)

@harryhallers Vorn wie hinten PM7 oder?


----------



## Maik-80 (23. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen, dass man nur zwei Spacer reinmachen kann und dieser rote Blocker nicht mehr Platz lässt. Und im Manual steht, dass man den auf keinen Fall rausmachen darf.



na einer ist wohl voreinstalliert. Hab mit meinen 70 KG noch  kein Bedürfnis gehabt da rein zu schauen. Drei sind es glaub max. + den Roten.

Richtig...den Roten darf man nicht ausbauen. Steht da 

Ob es aber gegen dein SAG Problem hilft  also mehr Spacer meine ich!

Hatte ich nicht gelesen das Du dein Bike schon im Park getestet hattest? Gab es das Problem da nicht/auch?


----------



## Itekei (23. Juli 2018)

Maik-80 schrieb:


> Hatte ich nicht gelesen das Du dein Bike schon im Park getestet hattest? Gab es das Problem da nicht/auch?


Ist ja nicht direkt ein Problem, hat im Park auch nicht durchgeschlagen. Hat mich nur mal interessiert


----------



## harryhallers (23. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> @harryhallers Vorn wie hinten PM7 oder?


@Itekei Ja genau. Bin echt begeistert, habe sie heute im Park eingebremst, jede Runde wurde krasser von der Bremspower. Überlegst Du hinten eine 5 zu nehmen?


----------



## Itekei (23. Juli 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> @ItekeiÜberlegst Du hinten eine 5 zu nehmen?


Nö, vorne hinten MT7, 203mm.


----------



## harryhallers (23. Juli 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Nö, vorne hinten MT7, 203mm.


Ich hab hinten 180 dachte mir ich probiere es mal, kann ja immer noch upgraden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (24. Juli 2018)

Mit


harryhallers schrieb:


> Ich hab hinten 180 dachte mir ich probiere es mal, kann ja immer noch upgraden.


Ich glaube 203 hinten ist optional aber hey, wenn ich schon dabei bin...


----------



## nationrider (24. Juli 2018)

für wen es von Interesse ist, hier gibt es einen (Vergleich-) Test des Torque:

https://enduro-mtb.com/canyon-torque-vs-yt-capra/


----------



## OneTrustMan (24. Juli 2018)

nationrider schrieb:


> für wen es von Interesse ist, hier gibt es einen (Vergleich-) Test des Torque:
> 
> https://enduro-mtb.com/canyon-torque-vs-yt-capra/


cool


----------



## Timrides (24. Juli 2018)

Kann ich den Fox dhx2 mit 250x75 einbauen? Brauche eine schnelle Rückmeldung


----------



## Zerazius (25. Juli 2018)

schau mal seite 40, vllt hilft es dir.


----------



## Timrides (25. Juli 2018)

Zerazius schrieb:


> schau mal seite 40, vllt hilft es dir.



Also so wie ich es dann verstanden habe klappt das Danke nochmal dann Kauf ich mir noch den dhx2


----------



## Jim92 (25. Juli 2018)

Soo ich bräuchte mal Schwarm Wissen/Meinung. Mir sind heute bei der Fahrt deutliche Unterschiede in den Spaltmaßen an der Schwinge aufgefallen. Angezogen war alles korrekt. Nach den Bildern hier im Forum, hab ich da wirklich sehr drauf geachtet. Ich hab dann einfach mal leicht an der Schwinge, die zum Dämpfer führt, gedrückt, und siehe da, sie bewegt sich! Und zwar um 1-2 Millimeter. N Video gibt's auch wenn ich das schaffe hochzuladen.


----------



## SCM (25. Juli 2018)

Jim92 schrieb:


> Soo ich bräuchte mal Schwarm Wissen/Meinung. Mir sind heute bei der Fahrt deutliche Unterschiede in den Spaltmaßen an der Schwinge aufgefallen. Angezogen war alles korrekt. Nach den Bildern hier im Forum, hab ich da wirklich sehr drauf geachtet. Ich hab dann einfach mal leicht an der Schwinge, die zum Dämpfer führt, gedrückt, und siehe da, sie bewegt sich! Und zwar um 1-2 Millimeter. N Video gibt's auch wenn ich das schaffe hochzuladen.



Die Schwinge ist nur auf die Bolzen aufgesteckt und bewegt sich bei seitlichem Druck. Man kann sie auch mit der Hand beidseitig zusammendrücken. Die Frage ist, in welche Richtung sich welcher Teil bei Dir bewegt hat...


----------



## Jim92 (26. Juli 2018)

Oh OK dass das so stark ist, hab ich nicht gewusst. Es bewegt sich nach innen. Also halb so wild dann scheinbar.


----------



## SCM (26. Juli 2018)

Jim92 schrieb:


> Oh OK dass das so stark ist, hab ich nicht gewusst. Es bewegt sich nach innen. Also halb so wild dann scheinbar.



Ist so konstruiert, daher alles normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jim92 (26. Juli 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Ist so konstruiert, daher alles normal.



Puh danke! Dann geht's nachher ballern. Sobald die Sonne ein wenig nach lässt


----------



## Twixterrider (26. Juli 2018)

Moin Moin Leute,
kurze Frage. Sind beim Torque eigentlich Tubeless Ventile dabei?
Mein CF8.0 soll Anfang nächste Woche kommen, hoffentlich bleibt es dabei. 
Danke Euch!


----------



## JudMa (26. Juli 2018)

Twixterrider schrieb:


> Moin Moin Leute,
> kurze Frage. Sind beim Torque eigentlich Tubeless Ventile dabei?
> Mein CF8.0 soll Anfang nächste Woche kommen, hoffentlich bleibt es dabei.
> Danke Euch!



Bei meinem CF9.0 waren keine dabei. 
Laut Canyon wurde meine Felge ohne Tubelessventile angeliefert.


----------



## flo28 (27. Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen ! 
Bin mir nicht schlüssig was ich bestellen soll !
Lieber Carbon oder Alu !? 
Torque cf 9.0 (BLACK PINK)
oder  
Al 7.0 (FREEZE TURQUEEZE) 
Stehen in der engeren Auswahl !
Wie sind die Carbon Rahmen Verarbeitet ?
Lohnt sich der mehr preis von Alu zu Carbon ?


----------



## Rick7 (27. Juli 2018)

Hi, 

soweit ich mich erinnern kann sparst du in etwa 1 kg Gewicht mit dem cf 9.0. 14, irgendwas vs 15, irgendwas.
Mei schöner sieht m.M.n. halt schon der Carbonrahmen aus, ich fand den auch gut verarbeitet. 
Ich persönlich hätte mich aufgrund des Preises und der coolen Farbe aber für das 7.0er entschieden.

@All: n oranges Alu torque wurde noch garnicht ausgeliefert oder? Zumindest hier im thread hats noch keiner oder?


----------



## Le0n2k4 (27. Juli 2018)

flo28 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen !
> Bin mir nicht schlüssig was ich bestellen soll !
> Lieber Carbon oder Alu !?
> Torque cf 9.0 (BLACK PINK)
> ...



Ich wollte ursprünglich die Alu-Variante bestellen. Hab aber dann doch die Carbon-Variante genommen, da diese ab Lager lieferbar war.
Die Carbon-Variante sieht m.E. etwas schöner aus, da Du keine Schweißnähte siehst wie bei der Alu-Variante. Du musst aber für Dich entscheiden ob Dir das den Mehrpreis wert ist... Sind immerhin ~500 € (hatte das 8.0 bestellt). Bei Dir ist es ja noch etwas mehr...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. Juli 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> @All: n oranges Alu torque wurde noch garnicht ausgeliefert oder? Zumindest hier im thread hats noch keiner oder?


Hab eins live gesehen bei der Eröffnung vom Trailpark Erbeskopf.


----------



## flo28 (27. Juli 2018)

Wie is die Verarbeitung von Carbon Rahmen ! Wäre mein erstes Carbon Rad ! Halten sie was sie versprechen


----------



## OneTrustMan (27. Juli 2018)

Kleines Update meiner Seits.
Ich habe das Torque noch nicht abbestellt, habe mir aber erst einmal Ersatz in Form eines YT Capra 27 AL in XXL besorgt.
Wiegt komplett 15,5 Kilo mit Tubeless Magic Marry und einer GX Eagle
Ist ein ganz schöner Brummer. Das AL 5.0 Torque wäre am Ende wohl minimal leichter.
Ich werde das Ding am Wochenende mal im Park ordentlich testen und dann weiter sehen.
@SCM 
Der Vorbesitzer meinte das diese überdämpfte Gefühl am Anfang auch beim Deluxe war.
Einbaumaße sind ja die gleichen und der Hinterbau der beiden Räder ist ähnlich progressiv.
Im Inneren des Dämpfers ist eine 5mm dicke Plastikscheibe die den Hub von 75mm auf 70mm begrenzt.
Nach dem die raus war lief er besser. ( plus 10mm mehr Federweg am Heck )
Ich bin gestern mal probeweise die steilen Treffen hier in der Nähe runtergeballert. Fühlte sich gut an.
Bin 80kg schwer und fahre mit einen Volumen Stück und 135psi ( sind bei mir fast genau 30% SAG )
Ich konnte noch nix überdämpftes feststellen. Läuft geschmeidig.
Der richtige Test kommt dann im Park.
Ich gebe dir noch mal bescheid wenn du möchtest.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerazius (27. Juli 2018)

Bei mir sieht es momentan danach aus das ich das Al 7 gegen ein Cf 8 tausche.
Lieferzeit des Al 7 in blau wird immer wieder verschoben und nun hab ich da mal nach einer Lösung gefragt.
Nun habe ich aus der ganzen Sache herraus aber nach kurzer Erklärung eine Frage.
Da im Cf 8 ein Rs Fahrwerk verbaut ist und ich dieses am liebsten noch im ungefahrenen Zustand loswerden möchte, muss ich mich ja für etwas neues entscheiden. Hat jemand erfahrung mit einem Coil Dämpfer in dem Rahmen ? Ansonsten wird es ein Float x2 und vorne eine 36.
Jetzt mag sich vllt der ein oder andere Fragen wieso tauschen. Mag einfach kein RockShocks !


----------



## JudMa (27. Juli 2018)

Zerazius schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht es momentan danach aus das ich das Al 7 gegen ein Cf 8 tausche.
> Lieferzeit des Al 7 in blau wird immer wieder verschoben und nun hab ich da mal nach einer Lösung gefragt.
> Nun habe ich aus der ganzen Sache herraus aber nach kurzer Erklärung eine Frage.
> Da im Cf 8 ein Rs Fahrwerk verbaut ist und ich dieses am liebsten noch im ungefahrenen Zustand loswerden möchte, muss ich mich ja für etwas neues entscheiden. Hat jemand erfahrung mit einem Coil Dämpfer in dem Rahmen ? Ansonsten wird es ein Float x2 und vorne eine 36.
> Jetzt mag sich vllt der ein oder andere Fragen wieso tauschen. Mag einfach kein RockShocks !



Zu einem Coil kann ich Dir nicht viel sagen aber wenn Du lieber FOX anstelle von RS hast, wieso nimmst Du dann nicht das CF9.0?
Der Umbau wird mit mehr Geld verbunden sein. Zudem bekommst Du bei CF9.0 eine bessere Schaltung und bessere Laufräder.


----------



## SCM (27. Juli 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Kleines Update meiner Seits.
> Ich habe das Torque noch nicht abbestellt, habe mir aber erst einmal Ersatz in Form eines YT Capra 27 AL in XXL besorgt.
> Wiegt komplett 15,5 Kilo mit Tubeless Magic Marry und einer GX Eagle
> Ist ein ganz schöner Brummer. Das AL 5.0 Torque wäre am Ende wohl minimal leichter.
> ...



Cool, merci - allerdings stehen auf meinem Super Deluxe außen 70mm als Maximum (unten am Ende der Sag-Skala). Gilt das mit dem Begrenzer auch für diese Version?


----------



## OneTrustMan (27. Juli 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Cool, merci - allerdings stehen auf meinem Super Deluxe außen 70mm als Maximum (unten am Ende der Sag-Skala). Gilt das mit dem Begrenzer auch für diese Version?


Denke schon.
Ist ja nur aufgedruckt.
Wenn ich die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lasse kann ich ihn über die 70 hinaus zusammen drücken.
War heute mal im Radladen bei den ganzen Shredder Experten die selber Aktiv fahren.
Die kennen das Capra schon eine Weile, weil bei uns im Park gefühlt die Hälfte auf YT unterwegs sind.
Die waren total begeistert wie fluffig und gut der Hinterbau geht und haben mir das Ding andauert geklaut um damit rum zu fahren.

Bin eigentlich nur wegen den Bremsen da gewesen. Ich rüste eventuell auf die MT07 um.
Morgen gehts dann in den Park.
Wenn das Capra sich gut macht storniere ich das Torque.


----------



## SCM (27. Juli 2018)

Wo genau sitzt den der Begrenzer?


----------



## OneTrustMan (27. Juli 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Wo genau sitzt den der Begrenzer?


Hier mal die original Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerazius (27. Juli 2018)

JudMa schrieb:


> Zu einem Coil kann ich Dir nicht viel sagen aber wenn Du lieber FOX anstelle von RS hast, wieso nimmst Du dann nicht das CF9.0?
> Der Umbau wird mit mehr Geld verbunden sein. Zudem bekommst Du bei CF9.0 eine bessere Schaltung und bessere Laufräder.


Das liegt an den brillianten Lieferzeiten und der Tatsache das es in XL eben auch ausverkauft ist 
Wenn ich mit Dämpfer und Gabeltauch zufrieden bin dann gehe ich das gerne an.


----------



## Phileason (27. Juli 2018)

Ahoi in die Runde!

Bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer eines Torque CF 8.0. Letzte Woche Dienstag ab Lager bestellt, heute war es dann da. Sieht wirklich sehr schick aus, bin echt gespannt wie es sich auf dem Trail macht.

Da ich zum ersten Mal ein Bike mit Plastik Rahmen habe, gleich mal eine Frage in die Runde:

Das Oberrohr ist schwarz glänzend so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, allerdings nur bis so ca 10 cm vor dem Vorbau. Ab da sieht das ganze dann mehr nach Carbon raw aus. Ich hoffe auf dem Bild kann man erkennen was ich meine. Ist das bei euch auch so?! Denke und hoffe ja dass das nur ein optischer Effekt ist?! Also nix wo man sich sorgen machen müsste?!


----------



## OneTrustMan (27. Juli 2018)

Phileason schrieb:


> Ahoi in die Runde!
> 
> Bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer eines Torque CF 8.0. Letzte Woche Dienstag ab Lager bestellt, heute war es dann da. Sieht wirklich sehr schick aus, bin echt gespannt wie es sich auf dem Trail macht.
> 
> ...


 das sieht irgendwie nicht gut aus.
Da hatten die Taiwanesen wohl gerade den Feierabend vor Augen.


----------



## Velo-X (27. Juli 2018)

Phileason schrieb:


> Ahoi in die Runde!
> 
> Bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer eines Torque CF 8.0. Letzte Woche Dienstag ab Lager bestellt, heute war es dann da. Sieht wirklich sehr schick aus, bin echt gespannt wie es sich auf dem Trail macht.
> 
> ...


Das sieht volkommen normal aus. Vorne ist nur Klarlack drauf, deshalb siehst du das rohe Layup.
Mein Strive sieht komplett so aus.


----------



## harryhallers (28. Juli 2018)

Phileason schrieb:


> Ahoi in die Runde!
> 
> Bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer eines Torque CF 8.0. Letzte Woche Dienstag ab Lager bestellt, heute war es dann da. Sieht wirklich sehr schick aus, bin echt gespannt wie es sich auf dem Trail macht.
> 
> ...


Meins sieht exakt genauso aus.


----------



## Twixterrider (28. Juli 2018)

Phileason schrieb:


> Ahoi in die Runde!
> 
> Bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer eines Torque CF 8.0. Letzte Woche Dienstag ab Lager bestellt, heute war es dann da. Sieht wirklich sehr schick aus, bin echt gespannt wie es sich auf dem Trail macht.
> 
> ...



Meins soll eigentlich Anfang der Woche kommen. Werde berichten!
Wobei nach einem gestrigen Anruf bei Canyon "mein" Rad nicht da ist.
Die Lieferung vom 22.07. ist wohl nicht eingetroffen. 
Offizielle Verspätungsmail kam bisher noch nicht.
Die nächste Lieferung kommt wohl am 08.08.   
....


----------



## OneTrustMan (29. Juli 2018)

Also gesten konnte ich nicht fahren, weil der Park wegen Waldbrandgefahr gesperrt war.
Bin also eine Tour gefahren und muss sagen das das Capra doch eher bescheiden ist zum Touren fahren.
Die 170mm Kurbel und der steile Sitzwinkel sind besonders beim Klettern einfach schlecht.
Hab den Sattel so weit Hinter geschoben wie es geht, dann war es besser.

Heute dann der Bikepark Test.
Fazit: Torque wird Morgen abbestellt 

Das Ding ist ein richtiges Bügeleisen.
Die ersten 0-130mm Federweg nutzen Dämpfer und Gabel sehr großzügig ohne dabei jemals bei Sprüngen voll durch zuschlagen.
Viel besser als das straffe Fox Fahrwerk vom Jeffsy.
Die Gabel steht trotzdem angenehm hoch im Federweg.

@SCM
Ich konnte nichts überdämpftes feststellen am Dämpfer. Der geht weich wie Butter.
Setup war 150psi - 1 Volumenstück - Rebound von Schnell auf Langsam 3-5 Klicks.
Ich wiege mit voller Ritterrüstung ca. 83 Kilo.

Alle die hier noch warten viel Glück.
Das Torque ist ein geiles Bike, aber ich bezweifle das Canyon selbst im September die Liefertermine bei Allen Bestellungen einhalten kann.
Ich hatte mich wirklich aufs Torque gefreut, aber nun kommt halt das Capra mit nach Österreich


----------



## JudMa (29. Juli 2018)

Mit wie viel PSI fahrt ihr den FOX X2 Dämpfer?

Fahre gerade bei 185 PSI / 30% SAG (85kg) aber habe das Gefühl, dass ich schnell durch den Federweg rausche. Die anderen Einstellungen sind noch laut Empfehlung. 

Einen harten Einschlag habe ich nicht wahrgenommen aber habe das Gefühl, es fehlt die Reserve. 

Wie ist euer Eindruck und Setup?


----------



## SCM (29. Juli 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Also gesten konnte ich nicht fahren, weil der Park wegen Waldbrandgefahr gesperrt war.
> Bin also eine Tour gefahren und muss sagen das das Capra doch eher bescheiden ist zum Touren fahren.
> Die 170mm Kurbel und der steile Sitzwinkel sind besonders beim Klettern einfach schlecht.
> Hab den Sattel so weit Hinter geschoben wie es geht, dann war es besser.
> ...



Ich bin jetzt auch an einem Punkt angelangt, an dem ich mit dem Fahrwerk wirklich zufrieden bin:

84 Kg all in
Rahmengröße L
Super Deluxe RCT

2 Token
205 PSI = ca. 28% SAG
Zugstufe 2 Klicks zu
Druckstufe 3 Klicks zu

Läuft schon wirklich sehr gut, macht nicht früh dicht und vor allem ist mit der Kombination aus Token und Druck der "Popp" da, den der Hinterbau vorher nicht hatte. Eventuell experimentiere ich noch etwas mit mehr Druck.


----------



## Velo-X (30. Juli 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> ... der steile Sitzwinkel sind besonders beim Klettern einfach schlecht.
> ...


Dabei sollte gerade dabei ein steiler Sitzwinkel von Vorteil sein.
Ich kenne viele die bei steilen Stücken zur Sattelspitze rutschen, den umgekehrten Fall habe ich noch nie erlebt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (30. Juli 2018)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Dabei sollte gerade dabei ein steiler Sitzwinkel von Vorteil sein.
> Ich kenne viele die bei steilen Stücken zur Sattelspitze rutschen, den umgekehrten Fall habe ich noch nie erlebt......


Ich habe lange Beine.
Bei einen steilen SW müssten die Kurbeln schon 185mm lang sein.
Mit den 170mm Kurbel bekommt man so überhaupt keinen Druck auf die Pedale bei Klettern.
Das ist dann einfach nur anstrengend und Kräfte zerrend.
Dieses ganze "Wir wollen steile SW haben" Gehabe kann ich nicht verstehen.
Bei 175er Kurbel ist mein idealer SW um 72-73°. Ich würde mir nie und nimmer ein Rad mit 78° SW kaufen.


----------



## Le0n2k4 (30. Juli 2018)

Phileason schrieb:


> Ahoi in die Runde!
> 
> Bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer eines Torque CF 8.0. Letzte Woche Dienstag ab Lager bestellt, heute war es dann da. Sieht wirklich sehr schick aus, bin echt gespannt wie es sich auf dem Trail macht.
> 
> ...



Sieht bei mir exakt gleich aus. Habe auch das CF 8.0.


----------



## harryhallers (30. Juli 2018)

JudMa schrieb:


> Mit wie viel PSI fahrt ihr den FOX X2 Dämpfer?
> 
> Fahre gerade bei 185 PSI / 30% SAG (85kg) aber habe das Gefühl, dass ich schnell durch den Federweg rausche. Die anderen Einstellungen sind noch laut Empfehlung.
> 
> ...


Schafst Du es 100% zu nutzen? Ich komme nur auf 80% und bin am überlegen ob ich was falsch eingestellt habe .


----------



## JudMa (31. Juli 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Schafst Du es 100% zu nutzen? Ich komme nur auf 80% und bin am überlegen ob ich was falsch eingestellt habe .



Ja, bei mir sind es 100%. 
Bendenke, das der Hub auf 70mm begrenzt ist und nicht komplett eintauchen kann.


----------



## harryhallers (31. Juli 2018)

JudMa schrieb:


> Ja, bei mir sind es 100%.
> Bendenke, das der Hub auf 70mm begrenzt ist und nicht komplett eintauchen kann.


Okay das wußte ich nicht. Ich dachte immer der Dämpfer würde die gesamte Länge nutzen. Dass muss ich mal messen bei mir. Ist das bei der Gabel genauso? Oder kann man das durch die Volumenspacer ändern?


----------



## Twixterrider (1. August 2018)

Guten Abend Leute,

Canyon hat es sich mit mir nach vielen erfolgreichen Jahren, vielen gekauften und weiterempfohlenen
Fahrrädern verspielt.

Torque cf8 vor guten vier Wochen bestellt; Versanddatum 30.07. - 03.08. so weit so gut.
Gestern, 31.07. kam die 1. Mail: "Sorry, bla bla." Neues Datum Anfang September.
Wenige Sekunden!! später kam eine 2. Mail: "Sorry, bla bla" Neues Datum Anfang Oktober!!
Nach 40 Min in der Warteschleife an der Hotline bestätigt sich Oktober.
Es sind keine Torque Rahmen lieferbar. So, die Saison und anstehende und geplante Rennen/Events verpuffen mit dem Canyon.
Als Entschädigung wurden mir heute 100€ Rabatt und 40€ Warengutschrift für Canyoneinkäufe angeboten.
Finde ich ganz nett, ändert aber an Anfang Oktober nichts. 
Finde die bei Bestellung angegebenen Versandtermin einen Witz.
Naja, mal wieder eine kleine, negative Anekdote.
Nun geht die ernst gemeinte Suche nach Alternativen los.
YT ist raus, persönliche Gründe.
SantaCruz wäre noch interessant.

viele Grüße


----------



## harryhallers (1. August 2018)

Twixterrider schrieb:


> YT ist raus, persönliche Gründe.
> SantaCruz wäre noch interessant.
> 
> viele Grüße


SC zahlst Du sicher das Doppelte.


----------



## OneTrustMan (1. August 2018)

Twixterrider schrieb:


> Finde die bei Bestellung angegebenen Versandtermin einen Witz.


Ach ja.
Ich wollte Montag mein Torque abbestellen.
Bin aber einfach nicht dazu gekommen.
Warteschleife und so.
Jedenfalls als ich Dienstag gerade in der Schleife war bekomme ich auf einmal die Mail.
"Gute Nachricht. Deine Bestellung kommt früher als erwartet. Termin 6-10 Aug."

Ich dachte mir nur in dem Moment.
Wollen die mich verarschen.
Erst versichern die mir das es keine neuen Rahmen vor Sep. gibt und dann zaubern die doch irgendwo einen her?

Ich habs dann storniert.
Die Frau am Telefon meinte nur das in den letzten 2 Wochen einige storniert hätten.


----------



## Twixterrider (1. August 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ach ja.
> Ich wollte Montag mein Torque abbestellen.
> Bin aber einfach nicht dazu gekommen.
> Warteschleife und so.
> ...



Oh man! Das ist doch das reine Pokerspiel!!
Zittern und drauf hoffen oder einfach stornieren.
Wann sollte es eigentlich kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Subztergu (1. August 2018)

Twixterrider schrieb:


> Oh man! Das ist doch das reine Pokerspiel!!
> Zittern und drauf hoffen oder einfach stornieren.
> Wann sollte es eigentlich kommen?


Hallo zusammen,
habe mein Torque AL 6.0 in Schwarz (bestellt am 20.06.18) heute in Koblenz abgeholt, es ist so geil!!!


----------



## OneTrustMan (1. August 2018)

Twixterrider schrieb:


> Oh man! Das ist doch das reine Pokerspiel!!
> Zittern und drauf hoffen oder einfach stornieren.
> Wann sollte es eigentlich kommen?


Mitte September.
Warum ist YT bei dir eigentlich raus?
Schlechte Erfahrung gemacht?
Kann mich über das günstige AL nicht beschweren.


----------



## Twixterrider (2. August 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Mitte September.
> Warum ist YT bei dir eigentlich raus?
> Schlechte Erfahrung gemacht?
> Kann mich über das günstige AL nicht beschweren.



Nein keine schlechten Erfahrungen.
Ist was persönliches


----------



## Twixterrider (2. August 2018)

unfassbar.
Das aktuelle Lieferdatum für das CF8 ist, bei jetziger Bestellung, der 06.-11.08.
Ist das deren Ernst?? Und wir werden alle vertröstet, oder eher verspottet?!


----------



## OneTrustMan (2. August 2018)

Twixterrider schrieb:


> unfassbar.
> Das aktuelle Lieferdatum für das CF8 ist, bei jetziger Bestellung, der 06.-11.08.
> Ist das deren Ernst?? Und wir werden alle vertröstet, oder eher verspottet?!


Cool.
Noch einen Monat warten und es gibt das 2019er Modell was dann 2020 ausgeliefert wird


----------



## Twixterrider (2. August 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Cool.
> Noch einen Monat warten und es gibt das 2019er Modell was dann 2020 ausgeliefert wird


Wann die 2019er Modelle wohl kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flo28 (3. August 2018)

Guten Tag !
Meine Frage wäre was für eine klemmung hat der Vorbau ? ( 31,8mm oder schon 35,0mm )


----------



## OneTrustMan (3. August 2018)

flo28 schrieb:


> Guten Tag !
> Meine Frage wäre was für eine klemmung hat der Vorbau ? ( 31,8mm oder schon 35,0mm )


Der Canyon eigene Vorbau hat eine 31,8mm Klemmung.


----------



## flo28 (3. August 2018)

Super danke !


----------



## JohnDoe79 (3. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
an die paar wenigen, die das Rad schon haben:

Ich bin mit 179 genau zwischen M und L. Bin in Riva kurz auf einem L gesessen , da meinte der Canyon Mensch nur evtl. bissl lang. Konnte es aber leider nicht Probefahren. 

@Itekei Du fährst mit 180 l, von einem mit 178 habe ich M gelesen. Klar immer auch personal Gusto, aber das Oberrohr kommt mir beim L dann arg lang vor, oder?

Gibts zufällig wen in München der das Rad schon hat und es zulassen würde mal drauf zu sitzen? 

Würde es mir als Ergänzung zum Jeffsy29 holen.


----------



## Itekei (4. August 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Meins sieht exakt genauso aus.


dito


----------



## Itekei (4. August 2018)

JohnDoe79 schrieb:


> @Itekei Du fährst mit 180 l, von einem mit 178 habe ich M gelesen. Klar immer auch personal Gusto, aber das Oberrohr kommt mir beim L dann arg lang vor, oder?


Ja, es ist lang. Wenn ich's nur im Park bewegen würde, täte ich glaube ich - rückblickend - lieber eins in M nehmen. Für Allrounder taugt es aber. ist eine kleine Umgewöhnung von der Geo auf alle Fälle von meinem Tues in L mit 2 cm weniger Reach.


----------



## JohnDoe79 (4. August 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Ja, es ist lang. Wenn ich's nur im Park bewegen würde, täte ich glaube ich - rückblickend - lieber eins in M nehmen. Für Allrounder taugt es aber. ist eine kleine Umgewöhnung von der Geo auf alle Fälle von meinem Tues in L mit 2 cm weniger Reach.


Ok. Danke für die Info. 
Schwanke dann zwischen Torque in M oder L und capra in L als Ergänzung zum Jeffsy. Wird wohl darauf rauslaufen dass ich zumindest die Torques probefahren müsste. Beim Capra im L bin ich ziemlich sicher dass es passt. Reach zwar wie beim Torque aber in Summe ist es kürzer als Torque in L. Keine leichte Entscheidung;-)


----------



## SCM (5. August 2018)

JohnDoe79 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> an die paar wenigen, die das Rad schon haben:
> 
> Ich bin mit 179 genau zwischen M und L. Bin in Riva kurz auf einem L gesessen , da meinte der Canyon Mensch nur evtl. bissl lang. Konnte es aber leider nicht Probefahren.
> ...



Definitiv L. Aber sowas von. Mit nem 35er Vorbau ist da dann auch gar nix lang, sondern alles genau richtig.


----------



## Itekei (5. August 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Mit nem 35er Vorbau ist da dann auch gar nix lang, sondern alles genau richtig.


Was hast für einen verbaut?


----------



## JohnDoe79 (5. August 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Definitiv L. Aber sowas von. Mit nem 35er Vorbau ist da dann auch gar nix lang, sondern alles genau richtig.


35er Vorbau ggüber dem verbauten 40er sind ja gerade mal 0,5cm. Ob das den braten fett macht? Aber du hast recht. Capra mit 5cm Vorbau gg torque mit 3,5 relativiert die Länge dann.
Ich bin mit 179 halt genau zwischen den Größen. Noch dazu komme ich von einem wicked aus 2014 mit sensationellen 425 mm reach. Und selbst das bin ich nur mit 40er Vorbau gefahren. Das Jeffsy mit 445 reach fühlt sich optimal in der Länge an. Aber diese zwischengrösse gibts beim capra und auch dem torque nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phileason (5. August 2018)

JohnDoe79 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit 179 halt genau zwischen den Größen.



Also wenn es dir hilft, ich bin mit 172 und 80er Schrittlänge relativ knapp zwischen S und M. Komme selbst von einem Tyee mit eher kurzem Reach und kurzem Vorbau in Größe S. Hab mich dann, wie auch von Canyon vorgeschlagen, für das Torque in M entschieden. War definitiv die richtige Entscheidung, passt perfekt, auf keinen Fall zu groß.


----------



## Itekei (5. August 2018)

Der Renthal Apex hat nur 31mm. Kennt jemand einen mit 30-35in komplett schwarz?

Edit: Sixpack Skywalker (35 mm)


----------



## SCM (5. August 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Was hast für einen verbaut?



Ich selber fahre bei 187cm nen 50er Newmen. 35 wäre mir zu kurz.


----------



## un1e4shed (6. August 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Der Renthal Apex hat nur 31mm. Kennt jemand einen mit 30-35in komplett schwarz?
> 
> Edit: Sixpack Skywalker (35 mm)



Race Face Turbine R 32


----------



## Itekei (6. August 2018)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Race Face Turbine R 32


Jupp, den gibts aber nur als 35er.


----------



## un1e4shed (6. August 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Jupp, den gibts aber nur als 35er.


Ah sorry,
Answer ATAC AME 31,8
Der sieht richtig cool aus! Länge ab 30mm

Ich hätte da sogar noch einen in komplett schwarz... (vom Tofane abgebaut)


----------



## flo28 (8. August 2018)

Guten Morgen. 
Wer wartet denn aktuel noch alles auf sein Torque ? 
Wann sind eure vorraussichtlichen Liefer Termine ? 
Welche Modelle ?


----------



## Zhirirap (8. August 2018)

Hab mir nen Torque CF 9.0 pro in blau und Größe L bestellt 
Abholtermin war der 30.07-03.08 aber ob ich's wirklich abholen will bei dem was ich hier gelesen hab ? ^^ hab Mal an Canyon geschrieben was da los ist ... Ich warte noch  
Komisch finde ich das alle Modelle in der Schweiz ab Lager verfügbar sind können die die Räder nicht einfach untereinander verschicken ist doch die selbe Firma und produzieren die überhaupt extra in der Schweiz nochmal ?


----------



## Itekei (8. August 2018)

Zhirirap schrieb:


> Komisch finde ich das alle Modelle in der Schweiz ab Lager verfügbar sind können die die Räder nicht einfach untereinander verschicken ist doch die selbe Firma und produzieren die überhaupt extra in der Schweiz nochmal ?


Wiegesagt, mir hat im Bikepark ein deutscher Kunde mit einem schweizer Torque erzählt, dass ihn Canyon selbst auf die Möglichkeit, ein CH-Bike zu kaufen, gebracht hat. Ob Canyon das intern abgewickelt oder er das selbst in CH bestellt hat, weiß ich nicht. Im letzteren Fall sind ggf. Steuern/Zoll fällig schätze ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flo28 (8. August 2018)

Ok ! Leider gibt es das Torque Cf 9.0 nicht in Black/Pink in der Schweiz ! 
Laut Homepage sollen diese ab 20-25 august wieder lieferbar sein ! Hatte bestellt und auch einen Bestätigung bekommen nur das da der vorraussichtliche liefer bzw abhol Termin mit dem 22-26 Oktober angegeben wurde !


----------



## Beebob (8. August 2018)

Ich bin zwar seit 3 Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines Torque CF9.0 pro black Gr. M, aber bisher bin ich nur eine Tour (2,5 std.) gefahren.
Es fing schon damit an, dass nach dem Auspacken aus dem Karton - das Schrauben anfing. Alle Schrauben mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel geprüft - Schraube am hinteren Schwingenlager war fast lose, weil sich die innere Mutter mitdreht, hatte der Monteur wohl keine Zeit mehr zum Kontern gehabt. Schaltung funktionierte auf dem 50er Kettenritzel nicht - also Schaltung neu einstellen. Hinterer Bremssattel hatte Luft - ist mir aber erst nach der Tour aufgefallen., weil ich auf einer Auffahrt auf einmal keinen Druckpunkt mehr hatte. Nach etwa 1 Stunde fing der Dämpfer Fox X2 an zu quietschen. Erst ein wenig und dann immer mehr - hatte ich hier schon im Forum von euch gelesen, dass das passieren kann. Achso und der Dämpfer nutze schon fast den gesamten Federweg - und das ohne jumps - einfach zu linear die Abstimmung. Am nächsten Tag bei Fox angerufen - Ölabstreifring muss getauscht werden und ein Setup auf mein Gewicht für 59.- Euro wurde mir angeboten. Ab Werk sind die Dämpfer alle auf 75kg abgestimmt. Den Dämpfer habe ich eingeschickt für den Ringtausch auf Gewährleistung und für das Setup. Die gute Nachricht, der Dämpfer ist fertig und wird wohl in der Woche geliefert.


----------



## flo28 (8. August 2018)

Ok hört sich ja nicht so toll an !
Mhh hoffe einfach mal das alles gut läuft und wenn es erst so spät kommt is ja genug Zeit teile einzuschicken


----------



## MEGA (8. August 2018)

flo28 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen !
> Bin mir nicht schlüssig was ich bestellen soll !
> Lieber Carbon oder Alu !?
> Torque cf 9.0 (BLACK PINK)
> ...



Also meiner Meinung nach ganz klar das AL 7.0 (das auch ich bestellt habe) auf das Gewicht kann ich getrost pfeifen aber das AL ist günstiger und hat mit X2 und 36 meiner Meinung nach das mit Abstand bessere Fahrwerk. => billiger und mMn durch das bessere Fahrwerk => mehr Spaß


----------



## flo28 (8. August 2018)

Guten Tag das cf 9.0
Hat das selbe Fahrwerk !


----------



## MEGA (8. August 2018)

A ooops sorry...  Dann liegt es wirklich nur an Preis, Optik und Gewicht... ICH würd mir die Knete sparen - die paar 100g die du durch Carbon gewinnst und teuer bezahlst wären mirs nicht wert. Vor allem kommt dann (zumindest bei mir) auch der Öko Fritze durch... AL ist halt momentan noch der "ökologisch vertretbarere" Werkstoff...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (8. August 2018)

MEGA schrieb:


> A ooops sorry...  Dann liegt es wirklich nur an Preis, Optik und Gewicht... ICH würd mir die Knete sparen - die paar 100g die du durch Carbon gewinnst und teuer bezahlst wären mirs nicht wert. Vor allem kommt dann (zumindest bei mir) auch der Öko Fritze durch... AL ist halt momentan noch der "ökologisch vertretbarere" Werkstoff...



naja cf 9.0 zu AL 7.0 macht halt laut fast 1 kg aus. Das sind jetzt schon bissl mehr paar 100 g 
Ich würde die 1.000 € mehr dafür aber auch nicht in die Hand nehmen...


----------



## JudMa (8. August 2018)

MEGA schrieb:


> A ooops sorry...  Dann liegt es wirklich nur an Preis, Optik und Gewicht... ICH würd mir die Knete sparen - die paar 100g die du durch Carbon gewinnst und teuer bezahlst wären mirs nicht wert. Vor allem kommt dann (zumindest bei mir) auch der Öko Fritze durch... AL ist halt momentan noch der "ökologisch vertretbarere" Werkstoff...



Es ist nicht nur das Gewicht von knapp 1kg (was schon enorm ist) sondern auch noch die Schaltung ist bei dem CF9.0 eine 12Fach, ein besserer Laufradsatz und die Sattelstütze ist eine Reverb.


----------



## OneTrustMan (8. August 2018)

JudMa schrieb:


> Es ist nicht nur das Gewicht von knapp 1kg und die Sattelstütze ist eine Reverb.


Die beiden Punkte sehe ich als Nachteil . Ein bisschen mehr Gewicht fürn Park darfs schon sein.


----------



## write-only (8. August 2018)

JudMa schrieb:


> Es ist nicht nur das Gewicht von knapp 1kg (was schon enorm ist) sondern auch noch die Schaltung ist bei dem CF9.0 eine 12Fach, ein besserer Laufradsatz und die Sattelstütze ist eine Reverb.


Würde eher mehr zahlen dass es nicht so ist... Fahre ne KS Lev DX jetzt fast zwei Jahre ohne Probleme, die Reverb in meinem neuen Rad seit nem Monat und die sackt schon nen mm ein beim draufsitzen.


----------



## JudMa (8. August 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Die beiden Punkte sehe ich als Nachteil . Ein bisschen mehr Gewicht fürn Park darfs schon sein.



Dann kauf dir ein Sender, da haste einen reinen Downhiller mit ordentlich Gewicht. Das Torque ist ein Freerider und soll auch noch getreten werden können.


----------



## MEGA (8. August 2018)

write-only schrieb:


> Würde eher mehr zahlen dass es nicht so ist... Fahre ne KS Lev DX jetzt fast zwei Jahre ohne Probleme, die Reverb in meinem neuen Rad seit nem Monat und die sackt schon nen mm ein beim draufsitzen.



 Haha Reverb Kinderkrankheit seit es sie gibt... das bekommen sie wohl nie in den Griff... Hatte die 4 Jahre 5 (!!!) Reverbs und JEDE hatte früher oder später genau das Problem mit dem einsacken. Jedes mal wieder einschicken und eine Neue bekommen... Jetzt hab ich seit 2 Jahren die zweite KS Lev Integra. Die erste wurde nach 3 monaten undicht und ergoss sich nach unten in den Rahmen, aber die zweite hält jetzt seit über einem Jahr.  

A ja ich hab 70kg Kampfgewicht nackig...  Offensichtlich etwas zu viel für Teleskopstützen...


----------



## Timrides (8. August 2018)

Mein Torque al 7.0 kommt voraussichtlich 10-15 September, hoffentlich halten die das auch ein:/


----------



## OneTrustMan (8. August 2018)

Timrides schrieb:


> Mein Torque al 7.0 kommt voraussichtlich 10-15 September, hoffentlich halten die das auch ein:/


Viel Glück


----------



## flo28 (8. August 2018)

Drücke die Daumen


----------



## Twixterrider (9. August 2018)

An alle Wartenden Torque-Besteller 
Kurze Anekdote zu meiner Bestellung:

- 05.06. das CF 8.0 XL schwarz bestellt
- Versanddatum: 30.07. - 03.08.
- 27.07. : Telefonat Canyon: mein bestelltes Canyon nicht in System; nicht auffindbar; nächste Lieferung am 08.08.; abwarten
- 31.07. :  (16.37 Uhr) : Sorry, neues Versanddatum: 03. - 07.09.
- 31.07. : (16.38 Uhr) : Sorry, neues Versanddatum: 01. - 05.10.
- 31.07. : Telefonat mit Canyon-Team, Versandtermin Oktober bestätigt. Definitiv keine Rahmen vorher verfügbar.
- 06.08. : Bestellung früher bereit; Versanddatum: 13. - 27.08.
- 09.08. : Bestellung ist heute angekommen.

So, was habe ich daraus gelernt. Canyon's Angaben zu Versandterminen und die telefonische Verwirrung sind z. Zt. nicht durchschaubar oder planbar. Dies war schonmal anderes, bisher 6 Räder gekauft.

----

Viele Grüße
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (9. August 2018)

Twixterrider schrieb:


> An alle Wartenden Torque-Besteller
> Kurze Anekdote zu meiner Bestellung:
> 
> - 05.06. das CF 8.0 bestellt
> ...


Alter, was für ein hin und her mit den Versandzeiten.
Ich bezweifle allerdings das irgendjemand dir den original Preis geben wird wenn es auf der Canyon Seite genau so teuer ist.
Warum eigentlich das Bronson? Ist doch eher ein Trail Fully und das Torque ein Freerider.


----------



## Twixterrider (9. August 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Alter, was für ein hin und her mit den Versandzeiten.
> Ich bezweifle allerdings das irgendjemand dir den original Preis geben wird wenn es auf der Canyon Seite genau so teuer ist.
> Warum eigentlich das Bronson? Ist doch eher ein Trail Fully und das Torque ein Freerider.



Allerdings, wilde Sache.  
Ich möchte „jemandem“ eine Option bieten.
Günstiger werde ich es nicht anbieten, da der Karton ungeöffnet & es ein Neurad ist.
Ansonsten geht es ohne Probleme an Canyon zurück. 
Eigentlich war das Torque in meiner Fahrradwahl immer das etwas überdimensionierte. Und das Bronson hat sich im Nachhinein als Alternative herausgestellt. 160/150mm mit dem Nomad Hinterbau & Eagle absolut attraktiv.


----------



## Beebob (9. August 2018)

Gestern wurde mein Dämpfer Fox X2 von Fox geliefert. Es wurde eine Dichtung auf Gewährleistung getauscht und ein Setup 90 kg (59.- €)verbaut. Nach dem Einbau des Dämpfers, habe ich sofort eine Testrunde gedreht. Dämpfereinstellung: 200psi - Druck-u. Zugstufe jeweils auf 1o Klicks gestellt.  Ergebnis: so muss das - ich bin begeistert.
Endlich merke ich auch eine Veränderung mit dem Propadel, wenn es berg hoch geht - das Bike bleibt ruhig. Endprogression vorhanden - kein durchrauschen mehr und eine Reserve ist auch noch vorhanden. Lt. dieser Foxnummer sind 5x0,3mm Spacer verbaut - vermutlich sind die auch dringeblieben. Jedenfalls kann ich das Setup für 59.- Euro empfehlen, wenn man insgesamt mehr als 75 kg auf die Waage bringt.


----------



## Zhirirap (9. August 2018)

Bestellt am 14.07 ich mein fällt dem System nicht auf das der 3.08 schon vorbei ist ? ^^


----------



## JohnDoe79 (11. August 2018)

Zhirirap schrieb:


> Hab mir nen Torque CF 9.0 pro in blau und Größe L bestellt
> Abholtermin war der 30.07-03.08 aber ob ich's wirklich abholen will bei dem was ich hier gelesen hab ? ^^ hab Mal an Canyon geschrieben was da los ist ... Ich warte noch
> Komisch finde ich das alle Modelle in der Schweiz ab Lager verfügbar sind können die die Räder nicht einfach untereinander verschicken ist doch die selbe Firma und produzieren die überhaupt extra in der Schweiz nochmal ?


@Zhirirap wie groß bist Du? Zwecks Rahmengrösse...


----------



## Timrides (11. August 2018)

Zhirirap schrieb:


> Bestellt am 14.07 ich mein fällt dem System nicht auf das der 3.08 schon vorbei ist ? ^^



War bei mir auch so, war ein Fehler im system


----------



## Deleted 456496 (11. August 2018)

Twixterrider schrieb:


> Allerdings, wilde Sache.
> Ich möchte „jemandem“ eine Option bieten.
> Günstiger werde ich es nicht anbieten, da der Karton ungeöffnet & es ein Neurad ist.
> Ansonsten geht es ohne Probleme an Canyon zurück.
> Eigentlich war das Torque in meiner Fahrradwahl immer das etwas überdimensionierte. Und das Bronson hat sich im Nachhinein als Alternative herausgestellt. 160/150mm mit dem Nomad Hinterbau & Eagle absolut attraktiv.



Vielleicht findest du ja einen blöden der dir den Original Preis gibt und sich somit zum 2. Besitzer ernennt und bei Garantie abwicklung blöd dasteht.


----------



## Twixterrider (11. August 2018)

SXPerformance schrieb:


> Vielleicht findest du ja einen blöden der dir den Original Preis gibt und sich somit zum 2. Besitzer ernennt und bei Garantie abwicklung blöd dasteht.


...ich wollte nur nett sein. Ohne jegliche Gewinn- oder Vorteilsabsichten.
Eventuelle Garantieansprüche ließen sich regeln. Ich wäre ja nicht aus der Welt.
Aber da die Resonanz eher unfreundlich ausfällt. Nehm ich den Eintrag wieder raus und werde das Rad zurücksenden.
Frohes warten...Dank geht an *SXPerformance* & weitere Gewinner.
Möchte hiermit niemandem zu nahe treten, nur manche Zeilen könnte man sich schenken.


----------



## Zhirirap (11. August 2018)

Timrides schrieb:


> War bei mir auch so, war ein Fehler im system


Jap die E-Mail kam gerade an das da ein Fehler im System war D: "voraussichtlich Ende august"



JohnDoe79 schrieb:


> @Zhirirap wie groß bist Du? Zwecks Rahmengrösse...


184 hab's in XL probegefahren für lange Touren auch sicherlich die bessere Wahl nur passt mir nen kürzeres Bike einfach besser um wendiger zu sein im Bikepark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (12. August 2018)

Twixterrider schrieb:


> ...ich wollte nur nett sein. Ohne jegliche Gewinn- oder Vorteilsabsichten.
> Eventuelle Garantieansprüche ließen sich regeln. Ich wäre ja nicht aus der Welt.
> Aber da die Resonanz eher unfreundlich ausfällt. Nehm ich den Eintrag wieder raus und werde das Rad zurücksenden.
> Frohes warten...Dank geht an *SXPerformance* & weitere Gewinner.
> Möchte hiermit niemandem zu nahe treten, nur manche Zeilen könnte man sich schenken.



Ich habe dein Angebot so aufgefasst und fand es in Ordnung. Garantie ist trotzdem ein Thema. Aber ich versteh auch nicht was man da jetzt wieder dran rumzumeckern hat.  Aber viele leben einfach nach dem Motto "trust no one" VG


----------



## JohnDoe79 (12. August 2018)

Zhirirap schrieb:


> Jap die E-Mail kam gerade an das da ein Fehler im System war D: "voraussichtlich Ende august"
> 
> 
> 184 hab's in XL probegefahren für lange Touren auch sicherlich die bessere Wahl nur passt mir nen kürzeres Bike einfach besser um wendiger zu sein im Bikepark


Sprich du hast es dann in L genommen?
Bin bei 179 am überlegen ob l oder m ...


----------



## Zhirirap (12. August 2018)

JohnDoe79 schrieb:


> Sprich du hast es dann in L genommen?
> Bin bei 179 am überlegen ob l oder m ...


Jap hast du die zwei Größen probegefahren ?


----------



## JohnDoe79 (12. August 2018)

Zhirirap schrieb:


> Jap hast du die zwei Größen probegefahren ?


Ne. Konnte  ich bisher leider nicht. Bin kurz auf einem l gesessen. Allerdings konnte  ich es nicht fahren. Bin nur mal mit nem spectral M unterwegs gewesen. Das kam mir viel zu kurz vor...


----------



## harryhallers (13. August 2018)

Hat einer von euch schon mal das vordere Kettenblatt auf ein kleines umgerüstet? Ich frage, weil ich nicht so genau weiß ob man den Rockring auf die Größe anpassen kann.

Grüße


----------



## whurr (13. August 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch schon mal das vordere Kettenblatt auf ein kleines umgerüstet? Ich frage, weil ich nicht so genau weiß ob man den Rockring auf die Größe anpassen kann.
> 
> Grüße


Wenn Du den ethirteen Bashguard meinst ... ja, kann man und hab ich gemacht.
Geht hiermit:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/e...d-fuer-LG1-LG1-TRS-TRS-ab-Modell-2015-p48479/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harryhallers (13. August 2018)

whurr schrieb:


> Geht hiermit:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/e...d-fuer-LG1-LG1-TRS-TRS-ab-Modell-2015-p48479/


@whurr Danke für die Info: benötigt denn man einen neuen Bashguard wenn man auf 32 Zähne gehen will? Die Kettenführung oben kann man justieren damit Sie wieder auf der richtigen Höhe ist? LG.


----------



## whurr (14. August 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> @whurr Danke für die Info: benötigt denn man einen neuen Bashguard wenn man auf 32 Zähne gehen will? Die Kettenführung oben kann man justieren damit Sie wieder auf der richtigen Höhe ist? LG.


Die Kefü kann man justieren. Den Bash braucht man vielleicht nicht so sehr wie bei einem größeren Kettenblatt. Meiner hat aber schon was abbekommen. Da kannst nur Du selbst wissen ob Du hin und wieder mal aufsetzt.
Viele fahre bei 1fach mit NarrowWide ja komplett ohne Kefü und Bash und sind happy.

Aber Moment ... Du willst auf ein 32er? ... da müßte doch alles weiter passen.
Ich war jetzt von einem 28er ausgegangen, weil Du „klein“ geschrieben hattest.


----------



## SCM (14. August 2018)

Hier nochmal ein kleines Update von mir:

Nachdem mein AL 6.0 ein beidseitiges Knirschen im Takt mit dem Kurbeln entwickelt hat, habe ich mich auf Fehlersuche begeben.

Innenlager, Kurbel und Pedale konnte ich sehr schnell ausschließen, das Hinterrad nach einigem Testen ebenfalls, so dass es irgendwo aus dem Hinterbau kommen musste. Ich habe den Hinterbau zerlegt und gereinigt und konnte das Knirschen eliminieren, ohne jedoch die genaue Ursache hierfür feststellen zu können.

Allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass die oberen Hauptlager des Hinterbaus schon durch sind. Die eine Seite läuft, als wären Würfel drin, die andere ist extrem schwergängig. Zudem fiel mir die mäßige Verarbeitung und dramatisch(!) schlechte Maßhaltigkeit des Hinterbaus auf. Das wirkt haptisch und von den Passungen schon alles sehr, sehr preisorientiert - am schlimmsten ist allerdings, dass sich die Sitzstreben überhaupt nicht in der Flucht mit der Wippe bzw. dem Yoke befinden. Das sind ca. 5 Millimeter, die man die Streben beim Zusammenbau nach links biegen muss, um alles zusammenbauen zu können. Dass sich die Lager da schnell verabschieden, wundert mich jetzt nicht. Das dürfte auch für das Ansprechverhalten nicht gerade förderlich sein. Mal gucken, ob ich mich am Ende der Saison darüber bei Canyon beschwere - immerhin habe ich zwei Jahre Gewährleistung, von daher eilt das nicht und ich würde das jetzt kaufrechtlich schon als Mangel qualifizieren, vor allem, wenn der zweite Lagersatz sich ebenso schnell verabschiedet. Wie die das Problem über den Winter dann lösen, ist mir herzlich egal. Tolerieren muss ich solche Toleranzen aber auf gar keinen Fall...

Ansonsten: Das Rad ist leider trotzdem immer noch extrem geil und jeder Meter macht mehr Spaß als mit jedem anderen Rad, dass ich vorher hatte. Vor allem lässt es sich wunderbar über die Reifenwahl modulieren:

Leichter Reifensatz: AM/Tour (~14 Kg)
Mittlerer Reifesatz (EXO & Co.): Enduro/Freeride (~14,6)
DH-Casing: Park (~15 Kg)

Drei Räder in einem, ohne großartige Kompromisse.


----------



## Deleted 456496 (14. August 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein kleines Update von mir:
> 
> Nachdem mein AL 6.0 ein beidseitiges Knirschen im Takt mit dem Kurbeln entwickelt hat, habe ich mich auf Fehlersuche begeben.
> 
> ...




Wie ist es denn bei Canyon, hast du hier keine vorgegebene Reihenfolge beim Zusammenbau des Hinterbaus?

Wenn du diese nicht einhälst, kommt es zu Verspannungen. Ich erinnere mich an ein Bike damals, da musste ich in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge vorgehen. 

Was ist denn mit dem Lagersitz? Das Alu ist sehr empfindlich, beim Einpressen muss man hier mit großer Sorgfalt vorgehen.


----------



## SCM (14. August 2018)

SXPerformance schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn bei Canyon, hast du hier keine vorgegebene Reihenfolge beim Zusammenbau des Hinterbaus?
> 
> Wenn du diese nicht einhälst, kommt es zu Verspannungen. Ich erinnere mich an ein Bike damals, da musste ich in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge vorgehen.
> 
> Was ist denn mit dem Lagersitz? Das Alu ist sehr empfindlich, beim Einpressen muss man hier mit großer Sorgfalt vorgehen.



Das mit der Reihenfolge kann ich nicht beantworten. Allerdings war das Teil schon beim Ausbau verspannt. Nachdem ich die erste Schraube entfernt und die Streben von den Lagern abgezogen hatte, waren diese schon deutlich gegenüber dem ordnungsgemäßen Sitz verspannt.

Ich weiß nicht, wie ich den Lagersitz der eingebauten Lager kontrollieren könnte. Drin ist drin. Mich würde allerdings interessieren, ob die Sitze präzise gefräst sind, oder ob die Lager von vornherein schon unter ungleichmäßiger Spannung stehen, die letztlich zum Defekt führen muss. Insgesamt ist das aber auch alles echt klein für ein Bike mit dem Federweg und den entsprechenden Hebeln dimensioniert.


----------



## trebron317 (14. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen, habe heute mal die Gabel ausgebaut um den Steuersatz nachzufetten. Mich wundert, wie der Vorbau geklemmt wird. Ist doch nicht normal, dass der Gabelschaft über den Vorbau herausragt und dann ein Spacer drüber kommt über den wiederum dann die Verschlusskappe und somit der Vorbau geklemmt wird? Mir scheint das nicht sehr sicher zu sein, zumal der Spacer aus Plastik ist? 



 

 

 Ich kenne das bisher so, dass die Verschlusskappe direkt auf dem Vorbau sitzt und dort die Spannung aufgebaut wird. 
Ist das bei euich auch so und meint ihr ich kann so ohne bedenken fahren?


----------



## SCM (14. August 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, habe heute mal die Gabel ausgebaut um den Steuersatz nachzufetten. Mich wundert, wie der Vorbau geklemmt wird. Ist doch nicht normal, dass der Gabelschaft über den Vorbau herausragt und dann ein Spacer drüber kommt über den wiederum dann die Verschlusskappe und somit der Vorbau geklemmt wird? Mir scheint das nicht sehr sicher zu sein, zumal der Spacer aus Plastik ist?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 762591 Anhang anzeigen 762592 Anhang anzeigen 762593 Ich kenne das bisher so, dass die Verschlusskappe direkt auf dem Vorbau sitzt und dort die Spannung aufgebaut wird.
> Ist das bei euich auch so und meint ihr ich kann so ohne bedenken fahren?



Das ist schon okay so. Die Kappe dient eigentlich auch nur zum erstmaligen Vorspannen mit geringem Drehmoment. Letztlich ist es so herum sogar besser:

Der Vorbau umschließt den Schaft vollständig = maximale Klemmung

Du kannst die Höhe noch etwas variieren und die Kappe merkt nicht, ob sie auf dem Spacer oder dem Vorbau sitzt.

Ich fahre seit Jahren an fast allen Rädern mit nem 5mm Spacer unter der Kappe, um den Gabelschaft etwas länger zu halten.

Theoretisch kann das auch nen halben Meter drüber rausragen, aber: das sieht blöd aus und ist ungünstig für die Zähne...


----------



## trebron317 (14. August 2018)

Okay super vielen Dank 
Dann kann es morgen nach Beerfelden gehen, möchte sich jemand anschliessen?


----------



## Jim92 (15. August 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass die oberen Hauptlager des Hinterbaus schon durch sind. Die eine Seite läuft, als wären Würfel drin, die andere ist extrem schwergängig. Zudem fiel mir die mäßige Verarbeitung und dramatisch(!) schlechte Maßhaltigkeit des Hinterbaus auf. ...



Genau das Gleiche Problem hab ich auch. Die Lager hab ich nochmal neu gefettet, dass hat es für zwei Wochen besser gemacht. Zudem hat man in den Gleitlagern schon guten Verschleiß gesehen. Ich werde das auf jeden Fall im Winter beanstanden.


----------



## SCM (15. August 2018)

Jim92 schrieb:


> Genau das Gleiche Problem hab ich auch. Die Lager hab ich nochmal neu gefettet, dass hat es für zwei Wochen besser gemacht. Zudem hat man in den Gleitlagern schon guten Verschleiß gesehen. Ich werde das auf jeden Fall im Winter beanstanden.



Hmm, wenn das hier noch mehr feststellen, könnte man überlegen, daraus ne konzertierte Aktion zu machen...sonst geht das im Grundrauschen unter bzw. wird als Einzelfall abgetan und man bekommt nen neuen Lagersatz, der nach 2 Wochen wieder fritte ist.

Hat hier sonst noch jemand die Lager geprüft und hier bereits nach kurzer Zeit defekte feststellen können? Bzw. einen verspannten Hinterbau? Die Hauptlager sind schnell geprüft, dazu benötigt man einen Inbus und 10 Minuten Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar HH (17. August 2018)

Ich habe mein AL 7 nun auch storniert. Durch die ewigen Verschiebungen (aktueller Liefertermin Ende September statt ursprünglich Ende Juni/ Anfang Juli) ist mir die Saison zu fortgeschritten um mir ein Rad hinzustellen und nicht fahren zu können. Was auch immer da bei Canyon los ist, ich hab keinen Bock mehr auf das Rad.

Zudem haben mich die Berichte hier über die Passgenauigkeit des Hinterbaus und die Qualität der Lager darin bestärkt, dass es vielleicht doch nicht das richtige Bike ist. Ich bin sehr froh, dass ich mein Jeffsy habe und ein Park Bike kommt dann eben nächstes Jahr und dann eher von YT oder einer anderen Marke aber Canyon ist erstmal kein Thema mehr für mich.


----------



## JudMa (17. August 2018)

Habe gerade mal die Lager des Hinterbaus kontrolliert:
Lager waren alle OK aber der Hinterbau war komplett verspannt und die Schrauben waren viel zu feste angezogen. Sollen eigentlich mit 15 bzw. 20NM angezogen werden. Würde locker auf mehr als das doppelte tippen. 
Waren wieder die Profis von Canyon am Werk. 

Wenn man nicht alles kontrolliert...

Dämpferschrauben waren auch komplett verschließen. Hat Canyon schon ersetzt und FOX hat neue Buchsen eingesetzt. 

Fazit: Katastrophe! Hätte man alles von Vornherein spannungsfrei eingebaut, würde es auch keinen so deutlichen Verschleiß geben.


----------



## harryhallers (18. August 2018)

JudMa schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal die Lager des Hinterbaus kontrolliert:
> Lager waren alle OK aber der Hinterbau war komplett verspannt und die Schrauben waren viel zu feste angezogen. Sollen eigentlich mit 15 bzw. 20NM angezogen werden. Würde locker auf mehr als das doppelte tippen.
> Waren wieder die Profis von Canyon am Werk.
> 
> ...


Eine Frage zu denn Thema: woher wisst Ihr, das der Hinterbau nicht gut aufgebaut wurde und in welcher Reihenfolge die Schrauben angezogen werden müssen? Auf der Canyon Seite finde ich nichts dazu. Habt ihr alle Maschbau studiert? Ich würde das auch gerne überprüfen. Beste Grüße.


----------



## JudMa (18. August 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu denn Thema: woher wisst Ihr, das der Hinterbau nicht gut aufgebaut wurde und in welcher Reihenfolge die Schrauben angezogen werden müssen? Auf der Canyon Seite finde ich nichts dazu. Habt ihr alle Maschbau studiert? Ich würde das auch gerne überprüfen. Beste Grüße.



Was hat ein Maschinenbaustudium mit den spezifischen Eigenheiten vom CANYON-Hinterbau zutun? Immer diese Nachfragen, und ja, ich habe Maschinenbau studiert und habe ein Verständnis von Drehmoment und Lagerungen aber habe den Hinterbau von CANYON nicht entwickelt und kann somit auch nicht sagen, was sich die Ingenieure im Detail dabei gedacht haben, bzw. der Techniker beim Zusammenbau.

Was ich mit Sicherheit sagen kann:
Drehmomente am Hinterbau waren komplett falsch.
Dämpfer wurde so eingebaut, dass die Schrauben deutlich abgenutzt waren und die Buchsen des Dämpfers erneuert werden mussten - nach 20km
Der Hinterbau war unter Spannung montiert. 

Wenn es doch keine Anleitung von Canyon gibt und Du dich unsicher fühlst, dann wäre es doch nur ratsam, wenn Du dich direkt an Canyon wendest und Dir die Montageanleitung aus erster Hand besorgst. 
Diese provokanten Nachfragen "Habt ihr alle Maschbau studiert" bringen niemanden weiter...


----------



## SCM (18. August 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu denn Thema: woher wisst Ihr, das der Hinterbau nicht gut aufgebaut wurde und in welcher Reihenfolge die Schrauben angezogen werden müssen? Auf der Canyon Seite finde ich nichts dazu. Habt ihr alle Maschbau studiert? Ich würde das auch gerne überprüfen. Beste Grüße.



Die Drehmomente stehen auf den Schrauben und ob der Hinterbau verspannt ist, merkt man spätestens beim Zerlegen.
 Lager kann man mit der Hand prüfen. Also nix, was über Hobbyheimwerkerfähigkeiten hinaus geht.


----------



## harryhallers (18. August 2018)

SXPerformance schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn bei Canyon, hast du hier keine vorgegebene Reihenfolge beim Zusammenbau des Hinterbaus?
> 
> Wenn du diese nicht einhälst, kommt es zu Verspannungen. Ich erinnere mich an ein Bike damals, da musste ich in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge vorgehen.
> .


@SXPerformance sagt hier ja, dass man beim Zusammenbau eine bestimmte Reihenfolge beachten sollte. Habt ihr @SCM & @JudMa diesbezüglich Informationen von Canyon bekommen?


----------



## JudMa (18. August 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> @SXPerformance sagt hier ja, dass man beim Zusammenbau eine bestimmte Reihenfolge beachten sollte. Habt ihr @SCM & @JudMa diesbezüglich Informationen von Canyon bekommen?



Ich habe diesbezüglich keine Infos bei Canyon eingeholt. 
Habe die Schrauben abwechselnd angezogen, sodass keine Spannung aufkommen kann - vorsichtig angesetzt und jeweils ne 1/4 bis 1/2 Umdrehungen festgezogen. Zwischendurch die Leichtgängigkeit des Hinterbaus überprüft. Seitdem ist alles geschmeidig.


----------



## SCM (18. August 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> @SXPerformance sagt hier ja, dass man beim Zusammenbau eine bestimmte Reihenfolge beachten sollte.


Nö, hat er nicht gesagt.


----------



## kampftuete (19. August 2018)

@JudMa Danke für die Infos. Woran hast du erkannt, dass die Dämpferschrauben hinüber waren bzw. abgenutzt? Habe da noch keine Erfahrung mit und kann mir daher nicht wirklich etwas darunter vorstellen, außer ein kaputtes Gewinde. 

Überlege mir auch ein Torque zu bestellen, daher würde ich gerne wissen, ob die Probleme mit dem verspannten Hinterbau nur bei den cf Modellen aufgetreten sind oder auch bei den Modellen, bei welchen der Rahmen komplett aus alu ist.

Wenn ich euch richtig verstanden habe, handelt es sich um kein systematisches Problem sondern eher um eine schlechte Umsetzung. Wenn ich das Rad vor der Benutzung auseinanderbaue und dann wieder korrekt zusammen, dann dürfte es problemlos funktionieren, oder? 

Vielen Dank. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (19. August 2018)

kampftuete schrieb:


> @JudMa Danke für die Infos. Woran hast du erkannt, dass die Dämpferschrauben hinüber waren bzw. abgenutzt? Habe da noch keine Erfahrung mit und kann mir daher nicht wirklich etwas darunter vorstellen, außer ein kaputtes Gewinde.



Eloxalabrieb



kampftuete schrieb:


> Überlege mir auch ein Torque zu bestellen, daher würde ich gerne wissen, ob die Probleme mit dem verspannten Hinterbau nur bei den cf Modellen aufgetreten sind oder auch bei den Modellen, bei welchen der Rahmen komplett aus alu ist.


Der Hinterbau ist bei beiden gleich, es hat auch niemand gesagt, dass es nur bei CF auftritt.



kampftuete schrieb:


> Wenn ich euch richtig verstanden habe, handelt es sich um kein systematisches Problem sondern eher um eine schlechte Umsetzung. Wenn ich das Rad vor der Benutzung auseinanderbaue und dann wieder korrekt zusammen, dann dürfte es problemlos funktionieren, oder?



Woraus schließt Du das?


----------



## Rick7 (19. August 2018)

Das mit der Reihenfolge war nur beim alten Strive (bis MJ 2014) so. Da gabs aber auch Konus und Nadellager... ziemlich nervige Geschichte.

Wenn der Hinterbau verspannt ist, liegt das an der Maßhaltigkeit der Teile. Hinterbau fluchtet nicht richtig beim zusammenschrauben, ergo wird er bei der Montage halt so hingebogen, dass man ihn zusammenschrauben kann. Somit weist er Spannung auf, da er ja in die ursprüngliche Position zurück will. Das meinen die Leute hier mit "verspannt". Da bringt auch auseinander- und wieder zusammenbauen nix. Wenn die Teile krumm sind, sind sie krumm. Ob das tatsächlich spürbar, schlimm oder total wurscht ist steht auf einem Blatt. Da aber, laut Auskunft einiger wohl die Lager dadurch arg beansprucht werden, kanns fast nicht egal sein.


----------



## Itekei (19. August 2018)

Ich bin ein wenig am Verzweifeln mit meinem Torque. Es fühlt sich im Park nicht an wie 180mm.

Was habt ihr für HS und LS Einstellungen am Dämpfer und an der Gabel bei wieviel Gewicht und Druck? Großes Dankeschön vorab!


----------



## kampftuete (19. August 2018)

Danke.
_
Der Hinterbau ist bei beiden gleich, es hat auch niemand gesagt, dass es nur bei CF auftritt._

Darauf bezog sich meine Frage. Bisher hat keiner gesagt, bei welchen Modellen es konkret festgestellt wurde. Daher wollte ich wissen, ob die Passung nur beim cf oder grundsätzlich schlecht ist.



_
Woraus schließt Du das?_

Habe es so verstanden, dass die Spannung durch falsches anziehen der Lager zustande gekommen ist und nicht durch zu hohe Toleranzen.  Weiter oben wurde gesagt, dass es nach dem korrekten anziehen butterweich läuft. Das würde der grundsätzlichen schlechten Passung widersprechen, oder?


----------



## SCM (19. August 2018)

kampftuete schrieb:


> Danke.
> _
> Der Hinterbau ist bei beiden gleich, es hat auch niemand gesagt, dass es nur bei CF auftritt._
> 
> Darauf bezog sich meine Frage. Bisher hat keiner gesagt, bei welchen Modellen es konkret festgestellt wurde. Daher wollte ich wissen, ob die Passung nur beim cf oder grundsätzlich schlecht ist.



Das wissen wir nicht. Aus zwei, drei Berichten von Einzelpersonen lässt sich nichts ableiten.



kampftuete schrieb:


> Habe es so verstanden, dass die Spannung durch falsches anziehen der Lager zustande gekommen ist und nicht durch zu hohe Toleranzen.



Wo steht das?



kampftuete schrieb:


> Weiter oben wurde gesagt, dass es nach dem korrekten anziehen butterweich läuft. Das würde der grundsätzlichen schlechten Passung widersprechen, oder?



Einzelfall. Von daher lässt sich auch hieraus nichts ableiten.


----------



## JudMa (19. August 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Ich bin ein wenig am Verzweifeln mit meinem Torque. Es fühlt sich im Park nicht an wie 180mm.
> 
> Was habt ihr für HS und LS Einstellungen am Dämpfer und an der Gabel bei wieviel Gewicht und Druck? Großes Dankeschön vorab!




Ich komme gerade aus dem Bikepark und habe ein ähnliches Gefühl. Die Gabel finde ich OK aber der Dämpfer/Hinterbau fühlt sich nach weniger an. Fahre im Moment bei 85kg 190PSI mit jeweils 15 Klicks HSR und LSR und 27% SAG - Ist nahezu das empfohlene Grundsetup von FOX
Flowtrails top aber bei der Downhillstrecke, gerade im Rockgarden, ist der Dämpfer so durchgerauscht und es fühlt sich nach deutlich weniger an.

Ich habe kein Sender erwartet aber schon den kleinen Bruder...

@Itekei
Welches Setup fährst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (19. August 2018)

Kurzes Update von mir:

Ich habe den Hinterbau heute nochmal vollständig zerlegt und alles mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel korrekt angezogen. Alle Teile sind jetzt 100% spannungsfrei.

Die Hauptlager sind trotzdem fritte, ich gehe davon aus, dass der Lagersitz minimales Untermaß hat ODER dass die Lager leichtes Übermaß haben. Ich habe mir jetzt 2 SKF zum Testen bestellt und werde berichten.


----------



## harryhallers (20. August 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Ich bin ein wenig am Verzweifeln mit meinem Torque. Es fühlt sich im Park nicht an wie 180mm.
> 
> Was habt ihr für HS und LS Einstellungen am Dämpfer und an der Gabel bei wieviel Gewicht und Druck? Großes Dankeschön vorab!


Ich fahre die Gabel mit 60 PSI bei 86 Kilo, 75 steht in der Anleitung von Fox, bei der Zugstufe mit 10 Klicks. Vorher fand ich Sie extrem hart. In einigen Tests habe ich auch gelesen, dass die Tester das Setup weicher gestellt haben. Dämpfer: 170 PSI. Jetzt fährt es sehr schön und nur im Rockgarden komme ich fast auf 100% Federweg.


----------



## Itekei (20. August 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Gabel mit 60 PSI bei 86 Kilo, 75 steht in der Anleitung von Fox, bei der Zugstufe mit 10 Klicks. Vorher fand ich Sie extrem hart.



Danke, ich fand die Gabel auch erst unter 63 psi irgendwie vernünftig bei bisschen mehr Gewicht. Obwohl ich lt. Fox 80-90 reinmachen soll. Selbst mit 63 psi hab ich noch keine 25-30% Sag.

Beim Dämpfer hingegen habe ich bei 200 psi fast noch zu viel Sag, dafür das Gefühl dass mein Hinterbau immer zu macht. Muss mit der Druck- und Zugstufe hier nochmal intensiv spielen, die Angaben von Fox führen auf alle Fälle nur dazu, dass sich das Bike anfühlt wie ein Hardtail.


----------



## JudMa (20. August 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Gabel mit 60 PSI bei 86 Kilo, 75 steht in der Anleitung von Fox, bei der Zugstufe mit 10 Klicks. Vorher fand ich Sie extrem hart. In einigen Tests habe ich auch gelesen, dass die Tester das Setup weicher gestellt haben. Dämpfer: 170 PSI. Jetzt fährt es sehr schön und nur im Rockgarden komme ich fast auf 100% Federweg.



Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an. Wie viel Klicks fährst Du bei dem Dämpfer?

Zur Zeit habe ich 100% Auslastung des Dämpfers ziemlich schnell, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Hub auf 70mm begrenzt ist.


----------



## harryhallers (20. August 2018)

JudMa schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an. Wie viel Klicks fährst Du bei dem Dämpfer?
> 
> Zur Zeit habe ich 100% Auslastung des Dämpfers ziemlich schnell, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Hub auf 70mm begrenzt ist.


@Itekei hatte ja gefragt nach den "HS und LS Einstellungen am Dämpfer". Ich meine das man beim Dämpfer beim CS 9.0 nur die Lowspeed kann, laut Webseite Canyon:

"DÄMPFER FOX PERFORMANCE FLOAT X2 EVOL

LOWSPEED-DRUCKSTUFE
LOWSPEED-ZUGSTUFE"
Zur Frage: die Druckstufe habe ich auf 19 LRS und die Zugstufe auf 17 LRS. Das klappt bei meinen Gewicht ganz gut. Bergauf würde ich manchmal gerne mit mehr Druck fahren, damit Sie sich weniger bewegt, auch wenn der Dämpfer auf "Firm" steht.

Man muss aber sagen, das es ein eher "weiches" Setup ist, das sollte aber jeder für sich entscheiden. 

Falls ich doch HS einstellen kann, freue ich mich über eine Info.


----------



## JudMa (20. August 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> @Itekei hatte ja gefragt nach den "HS und LS Einstellungen am Dämpfer". Ich meine das man beim Dämpfer beim CS 9.0 nur die Lowspeed kann, laut Webseite Canyon:
> 
> "DÄMPFER FOX PERFORMANCE FLOAT X2 EVOL
> 
> ...



Du hast recht, der FOX Evol X2 am Torque hat nur verstellbare LSR und LSC (mit 3mm Sechskant verstellbar).

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass Du die Klicks gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gezählt hast, so wie es FOX in der Beschreibung angibt?


----------



## harryhallers (20. August 2018)

JudMa schrieb:


> Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass Du die Klicks gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gezählt hast, so wie es FOX in der Beschreibung angibt?



Ja, bzw. habe ich mir extra eine Notiz gemacht:
Im Uhrzeigersinn von unten bzw auf dem Dämpfer gesehen zudrehen = weniger Durchfluß = langsam!

Also muss ja das Aufdrehen gegen den Uhrzeigersinn sein, genau.


----------



## Beebob (20. August 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Danke, ich fand die Gabel auch erst unter 63 psi irgendwie vernünftig bei bisschen mehr Gewicht. Obwohl ich lt. Fox 80-90 reinmachen soll. Selbst mit 63 psi hab ich noch keine 25-30% Sag.
> 
> Beim Dämpfer hingegen habe ich bei 200 psi fast noch zu viel Sag, dafür das Gefühl dass mein Hinterbau immer zu macht. Muss mit der Druck- und Zugstufe hier nochmal intensiv spielen, die Angaben von Fox führen auf alle Fälle nur dazu, dass sich das Bike anfühlt wie ein Hardtail.



Noch mal als Empfehlung
Der Dämpfer ist lt. Fox für 75kg Biker ausgelegt. Seit mein Dämpfer ein SETup auf 90 kg bekommen hat - hat der Dämpfer eine Endprogression und die Propadel Verstellung funktioniert auch - kein Wippen mehr beim uphill. Vorher war das Fahrwerk viel zu linear und rauschte so durch den Federweg.


----------



## harryhallers (20. August 2018)

Beebob schrieb:


> Seit mein Dämpfer ein SETup auf 90 kg bekommen hat


Und wie hat er das bekommen?


----------



## Itekei (20. August 2018)

Beebob schrieb:


> Seit mein Dämpfer ein SETup auf 90 kg bekommen hat


Von Fox für 50 EUR? Werde ich wohl auch mal machen am Ende der Saison. Denn mein Dämpfer hat glaub immer noch einen Knacks. Im Losbrechmoment (ist das der richtige Ausdruck?) hat der so gefühlt einen Millimeter spiel, also Weg ohne Dämpfung. Verursacht bei mir ein Gefühl der Instabilität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JudMa (20. August 2018)

Beebob schrieb:


> Noch mal als Empfehlung
> Der Dämpfer ist lt. Fox für 75kg Biker ausgelegt. Seit mein Dämpfer ein SETup auf 90 kg bekommen hat - hat der Dämpfer eine Endprogression und die Propadel Verstellung funktioniert auch - kein Wippen mehr beim uphill. Vorher war das Fahrwerk viel zu linear und rauschte so durch den Federweg.



Hatte ich bei dem Service auch angefragt, wurde aber leider nicht durchgeführt. 
Mir sagte der Mitarbeiter von FOX, dass der Dämpfer eine allgemeine Einstellung hat und alle Gewichtsklassen bedienen soll. 

Wir sprechen hier von ungefähr 10kg Unterschied zum Grundsetup von 75kg. Das sollte der Dämpfer locker per Abstimmung auffangen können. 
Was würde sonst passieren, wenn Leute mit über 100kg mit dem Torque fahren ohne spezielles Setup von FOX? Dann dürften nur Schlanke Fahrer den Hobel bewegen und mal ehrlich, wer wiegt mit voller Schutzausrüstung 75kg?!

Werde mal schauen, ob ich noch Spacer für den Dämpfer bekomme und eventuell im Winter lasse ich die Einstellung von FOX anpassen. 

Aber wirklich glücklich bin ich im Moment nicht, habe aber noch die Hoffnung, dass es Einstellungssache ist. 

Was haltet ihr von einem Coil als Alternative?


----------



## daferli (21. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Bin neu hier und suche ein Torque für mich und meine Freundin..

Auf wieviel Kilogramm Fahrergewicht sind die Dämpfer der Modelle Torque AL 6.0 bzw. AL 6.0 WMN ausgelegt?

Liebe Grüße,
Ferdinand


----------



## Rick7 (22. August 2018)

Bei normalen Dämpfern und Federgabeln spricht man i.d.R. immer so von 75 kg.
Bei Frauenmodellen weiß ichs nicht. Ich bezweifle aber, dass es da immer einen speziellen tune gibt, möglich wärs aber schon. Die Frage wär was für den
Canyon support...sofern da überhaupt jemand was dazu sagen kann^^


----------



## daferli (22. August 2018)

Die WMN-Modelle - so auch das Torque AL 6.0 WMN - werden auf der Canyon Homepage damit angepriesen, dass deren Federelemente "über einen leichten Tune verfügen". 
Das bestätigte auch ein Canyon Mitarbeiter bei einer Bike-Expo bzw. die Entwicklungsleiterin der Spectral WMN Serie in einem Interview einer Bikezeitschrift.
Auf welches Körpergewicht dieses 'leichte Tune" nun ausgelegt ist, konnte mir der Canyon-Support weder bei einem Telefonat, noch bei zwei(!) sehr klar formulierten eMail-Anfragen zu diesem Thema sagen.

Also hoff ich jemand von euch kann mir weiterhelfen!?


----------



## harryhallers (22. August 2018)

Kann mir jmd. sagen, ob das Torque ein GXP Innenlager verbaut hat? Auf der Webseite steht das zwar, aber ich kann auf der Antriebsseite kein Lager sehen, das sieht wie Pressfit aus.
Ansonsten wäre das hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/Innenlagerwerkzeug-GXP-Howitzer-Tool-p12346/ das richtige Werkzeug?

Irgendwie fängt meins schon an Geräusche zu machen, dass muss ich nachziehen.


----------



## JudMa (22. August 2018)

Mal ein kleines Update zu meinem Setup:

Habe heute einen zusätzlichen Spacer im Dämpfer verbaut. Es sind jetzt insgesamt 6 Spacer (5 ab Werk + 1 zusätzlicher) von 7 möglichen verbaut. 

Durchen den zusätzlichen Spacer konnte ich den Druck von 190PSI auf 160PSI reduzieren und komme genau auf 30% SAG (21mm). 
Insgesamt ein Softes Setup am Anfang mit ordentlich Progression am Ende. 

Bin bisher nur meinen Hometrail mit Wurzel, kleineren Sprüngen und einem kleinen Rockgarden gefahren und das Rad fühlt sich endlich nach dem an, was ich erwartet habe. Es muss zwar noch ein bisschen Feintuning vorgenommen werden aber kein Vergleich zu vorher. 

Gabel bin ich auch auf 60PSI runter gegangen.


----------



## harryhallers (22. August 2018)

Woher hast Du die Info, wie man den Spacer einbaut?


----------



## JudMa (22. August 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Woher hast Du die Info, wie man den Spacer einbaut?



Ist nicht schwer.
Luft ablassen, Schraube von dem Überwurf entfernen, drehen und zurückdrücken. Dann kommen alle Spacer zum Vorschein.

Eine genaue Beschreibung findest Du auf der Ridefox Homepage. Dort einfach den vierstelligen Code vom Dämpfer eingebeden und alle Details kommen zum Vorschein.
Dort steht auch, dass der Hub auf 70mm begrenzt ist. Und bei 70mm dürfen 7 Spacer verbaut werden.


----------



## mario1982 (28. August 2018)

*Halleluja*
*Mein torque kommt morgen. Ende Januar das AL 7.0 bestellt! Morgen kommt das CF 9.0 mit der Post an und 500€ Preisnachlass, weil die es einfach nicht gebacken bekommen haben, das 7.0 auszuliefern. 7 Monate auf ein Rad gewartet‍♂️*
*Nie wieder bestell ich da was. Jetzt hoffe ich nur für die, das der Hobel auch taugt. *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario1982 (28. August 2018)

JudMa schrieb:


> Mal ein kleines Update zu meinem Setup:
> 
> Habe heute einen zusätzlichen Spacer im Dämpfer verbaut. Es sind jetzt insgesamt 6 Spacer (5 ab Werk + 1 zusätzlicher) von 7 möglichen verbaut.
> 
> ...



Wo hast du die spacer bestellt?


----------



## SCM (29. August 2018)

Update zum Update:

Mein Hinterbau läuft jetzt einwandfrei. Der war einfach nur völlig vermurkst zusammengebaut, was offensichtlich auch die Hauptlager gekillt hat. Die SKFs funktionieren problemlos, alles läuft butterweich und mit grandiosem Ansprechverhalten.

Übrigens haben Lyrik und Super Deluxe sich nach der Einfahrzeit (und zwei Tokens hinten) nochmal deutlich verbessert. Gabel und Hinterbau reagieren sensibel auf kleinste Schläge und nutzen den Federweg sinnvoll. Nur die Zugstufe am Dämpfer ist vom Einstellbereich immer noch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, nach 4 Klicks kommt hier quasi dicht. Und der Lock Out am Dämpfer führt beim Pedalieren zu einem lustigen Schaukeln des Hinterbaus. Aber das ist eher ein Rock Shox- als ein Canyon-Problem. Das hier bereits einmal beschriebene selbständige Lösen der Hinterradachse hatte ich übrigens jetzt auch. Keine Ahnung, ob das an mangelndem Drehmoment lag (lässt sich super messen...) oder an der Konstruktion. Ich würde die Kiste auf jeden Fall dennoch immer wieder kaufen, das Teil macht schon wahnsinnig viel Spaß.


----------



## flo28 (29. August 2018)

Hi mal nen frage kann mein bike Samstag holen ! Und mich interessiert wie groß ist der bikeguard in dem es ausgeliefert wird !?
Also die Abmessungen von dem Karton ! Ist nen Torque Cf 9.0 in Größe m fals die unterschiedliche Größen an Kartons haben !


----------



## Beebob (29. August 2018)

flo28 schrieb:


> Hi mal nen frage kann mein bike Samstag holen ! Und mich interessiert wie groß ist der bikeguard in dem es ausgeliefert wird !?
> Also die Abmessungen von dem Karton ! Ist nen Torque Cf 9.0 in Größe m fals die unterschiedliche Größen an Kartons haben !



Ich denke, dass der Karton eine Einheitsgröße hat - mein Torque Gr. M war in einem Karton mit folgenden Maßen (da war noch Luft - es hätte auch ein XL reingepasst): 

L 150cm, B 26cm, h 76cm


----------



## jim_morrison (30. August 2018)

Hallo
spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Canyon Torque zu kaufen als Parkbike oder sonst fürs Grobe..
Nun wollte ich fragen ob ich bei der Alu Version gegenüber der Carbon Version in Sachen Performance Abstriche machen muss? Der Gewichtsunterschied liegt bei ca. 700g, was für mich nicht relevant ist, da das Bike v.a. fürs Abwärtsfahren gedacht ist.. 
Gibt es irgendwelche Einwände gegen einen Kauf der Alu Version, von welchen ich nichts weiss?
Gruss Jim


----------



## harryhallers (30. August 2018)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Hallo
> spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Canyon Torque zu kaufen als Parkbike oder sonst fürs Grobe..
> Nun wollte ich fragen ob ich bei der Alu Version gegenüber der Carbon Version in Sachen Performance Abstriche machen muss? Der Gewichtsunterschied liegt bei ca. 700g, was für mich nicht relevant ist, da das Bike v.a. fürs Abwärtsfahren gedacht ist..
> Gibt es irgendwelche Einwände gegen einen Kauf der Alu Version, von welchen ich nichts weiss?
> Gruss Jim


Optik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (30. August 2018)

Hat ev. jemand beide Versionen testen können und ev. Vorteile/Nachteile feststellen können?


----------



## jim_morrison (30. August 2018)

Eine Frage, ist beim Torque genügend Platz für einen CC Double Barrel Coil oder würde dervam Rahmen anschlagen?


----------



## Specializeder (31. August 2018)

Moin Zusammen,
hat hier jemand schon erfahrungswerte mit Tokens in Dämpfer und Gabel (Super Deluxe und Lyrik)? 
Soweit ich mich grade Informieren konnte sind in der Lyrik 2 Token ab werk und im Dämpfer keiner verbaut, ist das richtig?
Für die Gabel werde ich heute zusätzlich die zwei mitgelieferten token einbauen, aber für den Dämpfer lagen leider keine bei. Darum überlege ich jetzt welche ich bestelle. Es gibt ja anscheinend drei kleinere oder den großen gnardog (entspricht 2,5 von den kleinen). Ich wiege ohne Klamotten ca. 95 kg. Da ich den Dämpfer möglichst nur einmal öffnen will, würde ich gerne auf Erfahrungswerte zurückgreifen.

VG,
Jano


----------



## Deleted454618 (1. September 2018)

Hallo

Ich habe das Torque AL5 und eigentlich von Beginn an Probleme mit den Bremsen (SRAM GUIDE RE). Ich bekomme vorne die Bremse nicht ohne schleifen eingestellt, so das ich das einem Händler gegeben hatte. Dann war es auch soweit gut. Beim letzten mal vor dem Bikepark hat überhaupt nichts geschliffen und heute wollte ich das Bike für morgen vorbereiten und es schleift wie Sau. Habe mal das Best Case Ergebnis in ein Video gepackt was ich heute in 5-7 Versuchen geschafft habe.   Im Moment bin ich ziemlich genervt von dem Bike deswegen.... Habt ihr Tipps?

Videos:
https://streamable.com/qb6nr
https://streamable.com/hqurg


----------



## Itekei (1. September 2018)

Nightz schrieb:


> Habt ihr Tipps?


Methoden...


Sattel an Gabel lockern, Bremse ziehen und gezogen halten, Schrauben am Sattel derweil wieder anziehen
Mit Licht durch den Sattel leuchten und ihn versuchen so auszurichten, da du da besser sieht, wo's schleift
hast Du schon probiert?


----------



## Deleted454618 (2. September 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Methoden...
> 
> 
> Sattel an Gabel lockern, Bremse ziehen und gezogen halten, Schrauben am Sattel derweil wieder anziehen
> ...



Ja das habe ich alles schon probiert.

Bei der Demontage des Rades ist mir nur aufgefallen das ich die Transportsperre kaum rein bekommen habe. Die Bremskloetze scheinen sehr weit zusammen zu sein


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. September 2018)

Nightz schrieb:


> Ja das habe ich alles schon probiert.
> 
> Bei der Demontage des Rades ist mir nur aufgefallen das ich die Transportsperre kaum rein bekommen habe. Die Bremskloetze scheinen sehr weit zusammen zu sein


Wenn du die Beläge /Kolben nicht ganz zurückdrücken kannst oder sie wieder rauskommen nach zurückdrücken,  ist die Bremse halt überfüllt .
Wie fühlt sich denn der Druckpunkt oben an  bzw. hast du auch weniger Leerweg als an der anderen Bremse?


----------



## Deleted454618 (2. September 2018)

Ich habe leider nicht so viel Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet. Ich habe bisher die Klötze hinten austauschen müssen und dort hatte ich keine Probleme. Nach meinem empfinden sind die Klötze zurück geblieben als ich sie nach hinten gedrückt habe. Vorne war es so das ich Probleme hatte die Transportsicherung reinzumachen. Ich habe die Kolben allerdings nicht gesehen. Deswegen dachte ich die wären drin.


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. September 2018)

Nightz schrieb:


> Ich habe leider nicht so viel Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet. Ich habe bisher die Klötze hinten austauschen müssen und dort hatte ich keine Probleme. Nach meinem empfinden sind die Klötze zurück geblieben als ich sie nach hinten gedrückt habe. Vorne war es so das ich Probleme hatte die Transportsicherung reinzumachen. Ich habe die Kolben allerdings nicht gesehen. Deswegen dachte ich die wären drin.


Dann drück sie halt mal zurück,  mit nem Plastikreifenheber, oder Beläge raus, Kolben zurück mit Ringschlüssel oder Stück Holz o.ä.(nix scharfkantiges!) dann alles wieder einbauen und versuchen einzustellen


----------



## Deleted454618 (2. September 2018)

Das habe ich ja bereits gemacht. Ich habe neben zig Einstellversuchen zu letzt das Rad ausgebaucht und die Blöcke. Dabei auch dann die Kolben zurückgedrückt. Dabei habe ich dann gemerkt das die Klötze bis zur Montage des Rades wieder etwas näher zusammen waren als vorher so das die Sicherung fast nicht reingepasst hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (2. September 2018)

Nightz schrieb:


> Das habe ich ja bereits gemacht. Ich habe neben zig Einstellversuchen zu letzt das Rad ausgebaucht und die Blöcke. Dabei auch dann die Kolben zurückgedrückt. Dabei habe ich dann gemerkt das die Klötze bis zur Montage des Rades wieder etwas näher zusammen waren als vorher so das die Sicherung fast nicht reingepasst hat.


Dann ist die Bremse überfüllt. 
Oben am Hebel die Entlüftungsschraube etwas öffnen(nicht ganz!), so dass es 'undicht ' wird, Lappen draufhalten zum Öl auffangen,  dann Kolben zurück, Schraube wieder zumachen , neuer Versuch


----------



## Deleted454618 (2. September 2018)

Danke, werde ich mal die nächsten Tage ausprobieren.


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. September 2018)

Nightz schrieb:


> Danke, werde ich mal die nächsten Tage ausprobieren.


Die nächsten Tage ??? Hopphopp,ab inn Keller


----------



## Deleted454618 (2. September 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Die nächsten Tage ??? Hopphopp,ab inn Keller



Ich muss gleich erstmal aufs Roadbike


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. September 2018)

Nightz schrieb:


> Ich muss gleich erstmal aufs Roadbike


Na,dann,schönen Sonntag
Ich hätte jetz den ganzen Tag Kopfkino
In der Zeit wo du hier schreibst, wärst schon fertig gewesen


----------



## Deleted454618 (2. September 2018)

Ja hast ja recht. 

Welche schraube ist das denn genau?
https://www.sram.com/sites/default/...128_service_manual_guide_re_rev_d_english.pdf


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. September 2018)

Nightz schrieb:


> Ja hast ja recht.
> 
> Welche schraube ist das denn genau?
> https://www.sram.com/sites/default/...128_service_manual_guide_re_rev_d_english.pdf





 
Hebel waagrecht stellen ,Schraube leicht lösen ,evtl. Kommt schon von selbst Öl raus ohne das du unten zurück drückst, dann lass 2 Tropfen ab, wieder zumachen. 
Dann Kolben zurück ,einstellen .
Wenn immer noch zu eng, Schritt 1.
(Rauslassen kannste immer noch was, zurückkippen nicht, dann musste entlüften und befüllen)
Von daher, langsam rantasten


----------



## whurr (2. September 2018)

Und zum Schluss ordentlich alles mit Wasser abspülen.


----------



## mario1982 (2. September 2018)

Gestern gestern die erste Testfahrt gemacht mit dem neuen Hobel.
Das Ding ist schon echt ne Waffe!


https://streamable.com/go9yu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (3. September 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Gestern gestern die erste Testfahrt gemacht mit dem neuen Hobel.
> Das Ding ist schon echt ne Waffe!
> 
> 
> https://streamable.com/go9yu


Vorbildlich  mit bester Schutzkleidung


----------



## mario1982 (4. September 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Vorbildlich  mit bester Schutzkleidung


Helm ist doch aufm Kopf


OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Vorbildlich  mit bester Schutzkleidung


----------



## Timrides (5. September 2018)

Bin gerade richtig angepisst Canyon hat gerade angerufen, mein Torque sollte nächste Woche kommen, jetzt kommt es Ende November, Mitte Dezember. Hab’s Anfang Juli bestellt! Canyon würde mir 210€ vom bike abziehen.


----------



## Deleted454618 (5. September 2018)

Neben meinem Bremsthema habe ich mal die Gelenke gecheckt und ich denke nicht das dies normal ist nach 40 km Bikepark, oder?
Reicht hier ein festziehen oder ist hier etwas defekt?

https://streamable.com/y2xdt
https://streamable.com/wk8db


----------



## OneTrustMan (5. September 2018)

Nightz schrieb:


> Neben meinem Bremsthema habe ich mal die Gelenke gecheckt und ich denke nicht das dies normal ist nach 40 km Bikepark, oder?
> Reicht hier ein festziehen oder ist hier etwas defekt?
> 
> https://streamable.com/y2xdt
> https://streamable.com/wk8db


Das könnte das selbe sein was dem einen Kollegen während der Fahrt passiert ist.
Gut das du da nachgeschaut hast.
Normal ist das doch bestimmt nicht, oder?


----------



## mario1982 (6. September 2018)

Timrides schrieb:


> Bin gerade richtig angepisst Canyon hat gerade angerufen, mein Torque sollte nächste Woche kommen, jetzt kommt es Ende November, Mitte Dezember. Hab’s Anfang Juli bestellt! Canyon würde mir 210€ vom bike abziehen.


Welches Modell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timrides (6. September 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Welches Modell?


AL 7.0


----------



## JeanCena (6. September 2018)

Habe heute fast die gleiche Nachricht wie Timrides erhalten.
Hatte ein AL 5.0 bestellt, Lieferdatum war ursprünglich 10.-14. September, nun Anfang bis Mitte Dezember.
110 Euro Rabatt, trotzdem bin ich sehr enttäuscht.


----------



## OneTrustMan (6. September 2018)

Die Rabatte bekommt man doch sowieso wenn im Dezember dann der Winterverkauf startet.


----------



## Timrides (6. September 2018)

Ich bin mir am überlegen ob ich mir jetzt Leiber das neue YT Tues holen soll.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (6. September 2018)

mhhhhm. das ist echt unschön. überlege auch bald das al 7.0 zu ordern. alternativ propain tyee / spindrift ..... ! das ist ne lange lieferzeit


----------



## Deleted 243350 (6. September 2018)

Hallo liebe Canyon Freunde,

habe vor mir ein Torque CF zu bestellen.
Bisheriges Bike: Giant Reign 1.5 in Größe L.

Bin 190cm mit SW 93cm.

War mit der Größe des Giants zufrieden.
Fahre eigentlich nur im Bikepark ohne Uphill.

Bin mir wegen der Größe unsicher.


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. September 2018)

Xl?


----------



## ManulKl (6. September 2018)

Timrides schrieb:


> Bin gerade richtig angepisst Canyon hat gerade angerufen, mein Torque sollte nächste Woche kommen, jetzt kommt es Ende November, Mitte Dezember. Hab’s Anfang Juli bestellt! Canyon würde mir 210€ vom bike abziehen.



Same for me... 6.6 bestellt.
Bekomme aber nur 182€ erstatten. Habe ein Al 6.0 bestellt.

Das schöne ist aber ich habe am Montag noch mit Canyon telefoniert und es wurde zu mir  gesagt die Bestellung der Rahmen sei schon bei Ihnen angekommen und ich bekomme die Woche eine Mail für den Abholtermin!

Habe die Bestellung jetzt noch offen gelassen, weil ich das Torque einfach Hammer finde. Schaue mich aber schon nach was anderem um.


----------



## Timrides (6. September 2018)

Ich hol mir jetzt wahrscheinlich das spindrift


----------



## JeanCena (6. September 2018)

ersch schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Canyon Freunde,
> 
> habe vor mir ein Torque CF zu bestellen.
> Bisheriges Bike: Giant Reign 1.5 in Größe L.
> ...



Ich war in Koblenz und habe das Torque probegefahren. Ich bin auch ca. 190cm groß und XL war perfekt.

Am besten wäre eine Probefahrt aber im Grunde: 
XL=laufruhig+stabil   
L=verspielt+agil

Wenn du dann aber tatsächlich mal Gipfel erklimmen willst, nicht enttäuscht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi_d (6. September 2018)

Servus,
Ich war heute kurz davor das cf 9.0 in Größe L zu bestellen.
Und was seh ich? 
Ausverkauft!
Und da mir M zu klein ist und ich schon ganz gerne Fox hätte, bleiben mir wenig Alternativen.
Gibt's irgentwie eine Möglichkeit anders an das Bike zu kommen, oder muss ich bis nächsten Jahr warten?

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## JeanCena (6. September 2018)

Fabi_d schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ich war heute kurz davor das cf 9.0 in Größe L zu bestellen.
> Und was seh ich?
> Ausverkauft!
> ...



Gar kein Problem. Da Canyon in der Schweiz nicht unter dem Namen Canyon verkaufen darf, gibt es eine extra Website.
Das sind die gleichen Räder, auch in Koblenz produziert, nur dürfen sie nicht Canyon draufschreiben (sieht mMn sogar besser aus).

https://www.purecycling.ch/gravity/torque/

Da sind zwei Carbon Modelle mit Fox-Fahrwerk in allen Größen verfügbar.


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. September 2018)

Fabi_d schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ich war heute kurz davor das cf 9.0 in Größe L zu bestellen.
> Und was seh ich?
> Ausverkauft!
> ...


Bis Canyon liefert, ist sowieso nächstes Jahr, von daher....


----------



## Fabi_d (6. September 2018)

Alles klar.
Danke.
Und wie läuft das dann mit der deutschen Mehrwertsteuer und Zoll?


----------



## Fabi_d (6. September 2018)

Ich hab gerade bemerkt, dass ein Versand nach Deutschland nicht möglich ist.
Soll ich es in die Schweiz liefern lassen und es abholen oder wie soll das gehen?
Oder kann man das Telefonisch regeln?

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (6. September 2018)

Sagt mal , wird das bike bei Bestellung oder bei Lieferung bezahlt ?


----------



## OneTrustMan (6. September 2018)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Sagt mal , wird das bike bei Bestellung oder bei Lieferung bezahlt ?


Je nach dem welche Zahlungsart du wählst.
ich würde per Nachnahme zahlen. Wenn Canyon dann wieder ewig nicht liefert kannst ganz bequem stornieren.


----------



## Fabi_d (6. September 2018)

Weiß wer ab wann man die 2019 Torque bikes bestellen kann?


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. September 2018)

2020


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi_d (6. September 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> 2020


Und ankommen tut's 2022


----------



## JeanCena (6. September 2018)

Fabi_d schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade bemerkt, dass ein Versand nach Deutschland nicht möglich ist.
> Soll ich es in die Schweiz liefern lassen und es abholen oder wie soll das gehen?
> Oder kann man das Telefonisch regeln?
> 
> Danke für die Antworten.



Telefonisch sollte das eigentlich gehen. Wurde mir auch angeboten.


----------



## Fabi_d (6. September 2018)

Werd's versuchen...


----------



## OneTrustMan (6. September 2018)

Fabi_d schrieb:


> Und ankommen tut's 2022


DDR Redux


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (7. September 2018)

tjoaaa , da ich ende des jahres eh ein neues bike kaufen wollte und das torque mich doch sehr anlacht , könnte ich tatsächlich jetzt bestellen, wenn es denn im dezember kommt. Bis dahin spar ich dann mal weiter  hätte spätestens anfang november die kohle zusammen, daher könnte ich tatsächlich bequem per nachnahme zahlen.

bei 182 körpergrösse und ca 82 schrittlänge wird mir M empfohlen mit dem hinweis :" Normalerweise brauchst du L .Aufgrund deiner Schrittlänge empfehlen wir dir M" .

Was ist denn verkehrt mit meiner Schrittlänge ?


----------



## JeanCena (7. September 2018)

Fabi_d schrieb:


> Werd's versuchen...



Wenn du Neuigkeiten hast schreib mal... 
Würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ezekiel-85 (7. September 2018)

Bestellt . Man darf gespannt sein


----------



## Deleted 243350 (7. September 2018)

Hab das Torque 8.0 heute bestellt, in XL.
kommt morgen...
Oh mann....


----------



## Timrides (8. September 2018)

ersch schrieb:


> Hab das Torque 8.0 heute bestellt, in XL.
> kommt morgen...
> Oh mann....



Echt? Ging das so schnell?


----------



## Timrides (8. September 2018)

Da mein Al 7.0 wohl garnicht mehr kommt zeigt Canyon dann von dem Cf 8.0 210€ ab. Aber bei mir wurde gesagt das es so in 2 Wochen abholen kommen kann, obwohl es in L lieferbar ist.


----------



## Timrides (8. September 2018)

Timrides schrieb:


> Da mein Al 7.0 wohl garnicht mehr kommt zeigt Canyon dann von dem Cf 8.0 210€ ab. Aber bei mir wurde gesagt das es so in 2 Wochen abholen kommen kann, obwohl es in L lieferbar ist.


Eben kam eine E-Mail, dass ich in 2 Wochen mein al 7.0 abholen kann gestern wurde mir noch gesagt das es November kommt und jetzt das


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (9. September 2018)

Also ich hatte Mite August das AL6.0 in Türkis bestellt weil es schneller verfügbar war, eigentlich hätte ich eher das schwarze bevorzugt.
Freitag kam dann ein Anruf dass es leider erst Mitte Dezember lieferbar sei.
Als Alternative wurde mir aber ein Purecycling Torque in Schwarz angeboten das kommt jetzt schon nächste Woche.
Als Entschädigung dafür dass das Bike welches ich eigentlich wollte jetzt drei Wochen früher kommt bekomm ich die Pedale umsonst dazu, alles richtig gemacht :-D


----------



## JudMa (9. September 2018)

Hat schon jemand ein zufriedenstellendes Setup für den Dämpfer FOX Float X2 (CF9.0) gefunden. 
Bin bei 85Kg auf 190 PSI unterwegs. 
Beim LSR und LSC habe ich noch kein vernünftiges Setup gefunden. Bin jetzt jeweils bei 12 Klicks und der Federweg wird vernünftig genutzt. 
Auf schnellen Wurzelpassagen ist es mir aber zu unruhig. 

FOX empfiehlt 14-16 Klicks aber das ist mir viel zu bockig. Fühlt sich dann nach viel weniger Federweg an. 

Was fahrt ihr für ein Setup?


----------



## Le0n2k4 (10. September 2018)

Hi Torque-Fahrer,

ich war gestern mit meinem Torque in Davos unterwegs. Nach einigen Kilometern Trailgeballer hat es mich dann in einer Kurve zerlegt. 
Nach dem Crash habe ich dann festgestellt, das sich meine Steckachse am Hinterrad um einige Umdrehungen gelöst hatte (wurde hier bereits auch schon angesprochen). Zum Glück ist außer ein paar Abschürfungen nichts schlimmeres passiert. Ich möchte euch dennoch darauf hinweisen, regelmäßig die Steckachse zu prüfen, damit euch nichts passiert...

Viele Grüße.


----------



## mario1982 (10. September 2018)

JudMa schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand ein zufriedenstellendes Setup für den Dämpfer FOX Float X2 (CF9.0) gefunden.
> Bin bei 85Kg auf 190 PSI unterwegs.
> Beim LSR und LSC habe ich noch kein vernünftiges Setup gefunden. Bin jetzt jeweils bei 12 Klicks und der Federweg wird vernünftig genutzt.
> Auf schnellen Wurzelpassagen ist es mir aber zu unruhig.
> ...


Wieviel spacer hast du im Dämpfer verbaut?


----------



## JudMa (10. September 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Wieviel spacer hast du im Dämpfer verbaut?



Ich habe einen zusätzlichen Spacer verbaut, also insgesamt 6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JudMa (13. September 2018)

Wieviel SAG fahrt ihr? 
30% oder mehr? 

Bei einem SAG von genau 30% (21mm) habe ich das Gefühl, dass Bike ist in schneller Wurzelpassagen oder Bremswellen extrem hart und bockig. 

Mit dem neuen Hinterbau, der in drei Phasen eingeteilt ist, ist ein vernünftiges Setup gar nicht so einfach.


----------



## Deleted454618 (13. September 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Das könnte das selbe sein was dem einen Kollegen während der Fahrt passiert ist.
> Gut das du da nachgeschaut hast.
> Normal ist das doch bestimmt nicht, oder?



Heute kam von Canyon die neue Schraube. Leider ändert die nichts an dem Sachverhalt. Das Spiel in der Aufnahme bleibt. Bin gespannt was nun vorgeschlagen wird.


----------



## OneTrustMan (13. September 2018)

Nightz schrieb:


> Heute kam von Canyon die neue Schraube. Leider ändert die nichts an dem Sachverhalt. Das Spiel in der Aufnahme bleibt. Bin gespannt was nun vorgeschlagen wird.


Im Mtbr Forum hat jemand dein Video dem Canyon Support gezeigt.
Die Antwort war:


> Thank you for your email.
> 
> We have taken a quick look at the video and this is completely normal, this is designed like this so the yolk will move to not side load the shock. Side loading the shock will be an expensive fix over-time.
> 
> ...


Scheint also als ob das gewollt ist.
Ich persönlich habe noch nie ein Fully gesehen, egal wie alt, oder von welchen Hersteller wo man die Lager mit den Fingern auseinander drücken kann.
Bei meinen Capra ist alles sehr fest. Keine Chance das man da irgendwas auseinander drücken kann.


----------



## fakemasterfunk (13. September 2018)

Meine Freundin ist 173cm groß interessiert sich für ein Torque, jedoch ist sie sich unsicher was die Größe (S oder M) angeht und Probesitzen ist rund um Innsbruck leider nicht machbar. Vielleicht habt ihr ein paar Tipps? Die Männer- bzw Frauenversionen unterscheiden sich nicht im Rahmen, sondern nur vom Dämpfersetup her


----------



## Rick7 (14. September 2018)

Sie könnte wohl beides fahren. Bei nem Mann würde ich bei der Größe auf jeden Fall M sagen, bei ner Frau wäre S schon noch denkbar.
so wie immer halt: Wenns eher verspielt sein soll die kleinere Größe, wenns bergab ruhig laufen soll das M.


----------



## marto_bike (14. September 2018)

Ich fahre Al7.0 mit Fox.
Bei mir das SAG ist genau 30% ohne Helmet und Ausrüstung.Mit Helmet und Ausrüstung ist ungefahr 31-32% und ich habe 7 spacer verbaut.Und ich fühle auch das Bike beim schneller Wurzelpassagen oder Bremswellen extrem hart und bockig.Hat jemand ohne Spacer probiert?
Ich denke,dass diese Verhalten möglich ist,wegen die Progression.
Ich bin 85 kg mit Ausrüstung und fahre mit 180 psi.
Lsr 15 clicks,Lsc 20 click aus geschlossene Position.
Hat jemand Spacer in die Gabel verbaut ?
Ich fahre ohne Spacer mit 90 psi und ich bin nicht besonders zufrieden mit ihre Verhalten...


----------



## OneTrustMan (14. September 2018)

marto_bike schrieb:


> ich habe 7 spacer verbaut und fahre mit 180 psi.


Zu viel. 
Das Torque hat einen sehr progressiven Hinterbau ähnlich dem Capra.
Du brauchst also weder viel psi noch Spacer.
Probiere mal 2-3 Spacer und 160 psi.
Du wirst so mehr Federweg nutzen. Durchschlagen sollte trotzdem nichts auch bei Sprüngen.


----------



## JudMa (14. September 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Zu viel.
> Das Torque hat einen sehr progressiven Hinterbau ähnlich dem Capra.
> Du brauchst also weder viel psi noch Spacer.
> Probiere mal 2-3 Spacer und 160 psi.
> Du wirst so mehr Federweg nutzen. Durchschlagen sollte trotzdem nichts auch bei Sprüngen.



Das Torque kommt schon serienmäßig mit 5 Spacern.
Bei 85Kg und 170PSI habe ich nicht viel Progression gemerkt. Da wurde der Dämpfer schnell komplett ausgenutzt.
Deshalb bin ich jetzt bei 6 Spacer. 

Zu den Klicks für den Rebount:
Alles über 12 (gegen den Uhrzeigersinn) ist nach meinem Empfinden echt schnell und das Rad fühlt sich noch härter an. Gerade Wurzelpassagen mit schnellerem Rebound haben dann eine ähnliche Qualität wie ein Hardtail.

Edit: Bei 160 PSI komme ich auf ca. 40% Sag.


----------



## OneTrustMan (14. September 2018)

JudMa schrieb:


> Das Torque kommt schon serienmäßig mit 5 Spacern.
> Bei 85Kg und 170PSI habe ich nicht viel Progression gemerkt. Da wurde der Dämpfer schnell komplett ausgenutzt.
> Deshalb bin ich jetzt bei 6 Spacer.
> 
> ...


Ok danke.
Mich wundert das allerdings
Das Torque soll ja eine sehr progressive Kennlinie haben.
Bei Capra fahre ich mit einen Spacer und 150 psi bei ca. 84kg Gewicht mit voller Ausrüstung.
Keine Chance den Dämpfer voll durch zuschlagen. Ich nutze maximal 170mm von 180mm Federweg aus.
Diese 3 Phasen Hinterbau Sache ist wahrscheinlich doch anders abgestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marto_bike (14. September 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ok danke.
> Mich wundert das allerdings
> Das Torque soll ja eine sehr progressive Kennlinie haben.
> Bei Capra fahre ich mit einen Spacer und 150 psi bei ca. 84kg Gewicht mit voller Ausrüstung.
> ...


Mit Fox oder rock shox ?


----------



## OneTrustMan (14. September 2018)

marto_bike schrieb:


> Mit Fox oder rock shox ?


Mit den RS SuperDeluxe R.
Ich will den aber für nächste Saison austauschen.
An den R kann man nur den Rebound einstellen.
Das ist mir zu wenig und ich will sowieso ein Coil haben.


----------



## marto_bike (14. September 2018)

Das ist normal.
Vielleicht es gibt Unterschied zwischen X2 und superdeluxe.
Eine Frage an Menschen,die Torque mit Super Deluxe und X2 Factory fahren.Haben sie solche Probleme auf schnelle Wurzelpassagen?


----------



## kampftuete (14. September 2018)

Hi,

heute kam das Al 7 schon an. Dinestag erst bestellt. Leider scheinen die Jungs von Canyon in der Eile das falsche Schaltauge geschickt zu haben. Das Rad kam mit beiden Rädern demontiert und das Schaltwerk war in Luftblasenfolie geschützt verpackt. Nun finde ich keine passende Position um es zu montieren und gehe davon aus, dass das falsche Schaltauge vesendet wurde. Was steht auf euren Teilen drauf? Bei mir steht EP0786-01 auf dem Schaltauge. Vielen Dank!


----------



## kampftuete (14. September 2018)

Danke. Hat sich erledigt. Hatte doch nicht jede Position getestet.


----------



## OneTrustMan (15. September 2018)

kampftuete schrieb:


> Danke. Hat sich erledigt. Hatte doch nicht jede Position getestet.


Hätte mich auch gewundert 
Viel Spaß mit den Radel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (15. September 2018)

kampftuete schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> heute kam das Al 7 schon an. Dinestag erst bestellt.



Hast du es auch aus dem Factory Outlet? 
Ansonsten hat man ja Lieferzeiten bis zum Dezember oder so... 
Ich habe gestern ein AL 7.0 im Outlet ergattern können, habe aber keine Info zur Lieferzeit. 
Ich hoffe einfach, dass es recht zügig geht. 
Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen damit? Sind alle dort gelisteten Bikes quasi versandfertig?


----------



## Hegeputtel (16. September 2018)

Servus,
Zwei Dinge interessieren mich:

1. Hat jemand mal getestet ob eine Doppelbrückengabel reinpasst?

2. Wie siehts aus mit einem Coildämpfer, möglich?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. September 2018)

Hegeputtel schrieb:


> Servus,
> Zwei Dinge interessieren mich:
> 
> 1. Hat jemand mal getestet ob eine Doppelbrückengabel reinpasst?
> ...


Coil Dämpfer in der passenden Größe gibts von Fox, RS, Öhlnis und Cane Creek.
Die RS kann man aber komischerweise nirgends online kaufen.


----------



## kampftuete (17. September 2018)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Hast du es auch aus dem Factory Outlet?
> Ansonsten hat man ja Lieferzeiten bis zum Dezember oder so...
> Ich habe gestern ein AL 7.0 im Outlet ergattern können, habe aber keine Info zur Lieferzeit.
> Ich hoffe einfach, dass es recht zügig geht.
> Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen damit? Sind alle dort gelisteten Bikes quasi versandfertig?



Nein, normal über die Seite. Es gab ein kurzes Fenster, in welchem es in der gleichen Woche verfügbar war.


----------



## Timrides (19. September 2018)

Hab am Dienstag mein Torque AL 7.0 in Koblenz abgeholt. Ich hatte den Termin um 18.15 und kam erst um 19.30 dran. Dafür durfte ich mir noch ein Jersey für lau aussuchen Ich finde das Torque echt HAMMER!!! Bin heute eine Tour gefahren wo ich die Uphill Tauglichkeit austestete. Läuft so gut auch nach oben


----------



## morgenshalbacht (20. September 2018)

Hey Jungs,

morgen kommt sehr wahrscheinlich mein kürzlich bestelltes Torque AL 6.0 WMN an und ich bin schon sooo voller Vorfreude! 

Hoffe, der Bock ist mir nicht zu groß. Bin gespannt 

VG & einen schönen Abend
morgenshalbacht


----------



## eLw00d (20. September 2018)

Ihr Glücklichen! Viel Spaß damit!
Ich hoffe meins wird diese Woche noch versendet. Nächste Woche ist unsere Vereinsmeisterscahft. Da will ich nich tmit meiner alten Trek Remedy Möhre antreten.


----------



## fakemasterfunk (21. September 2018)

morgenshalbacht schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> morgen kommt sehr wahrscheinlich mein kürzlich bestelltes Torque AL 6.0 WMN an und ich bin schon sooo voller Vorfreude!
> 
> ...


Viel Spaß damit, es wird dir sicherlich gefallen 
Das meiner Freundin ist gestern angekommen und macht nen richtig feinen Eindruck!
Fahre das Nomad in L und sie hat nun das Torque in M - also sollt sich ne kleiner Testride am Wochenende in Sölden locker mal ausgehen


----------



## mario1982 (21. September 2018)

Habe gestern beim putzen etwas entdeckt, das euch bestimmt interessieren wird. Wie ihr alle schon gemerkt habt, flext der Hinterbau schon ordentlich am torque und ist auch recht filigran verarbeitet. An meinem gibt es schon die ersten Schleifspuren durch die schwinge(siehe Bild)
Prüft das mal bei euch


----------



## greg12 (21. September 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Habe gestern beim putzen etwas entdeckt, das euch bestimmt interessieren wird. Wie ihr alle schon gemerkt habt, flext der Hinterbau schon ordentlich am torque und ist auch recht filigran verarbeitet. An meinem gibt es schon die ersten Schleifspuren durch die schwinge(siehe Bild)
> Prüft das mal bei euch


Geiler freerider. Nach der steif steifer Phase zurück zu weich weicher torque! Was sagt c dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konafiveo (21. September 2018)

Also ich hab das Torque cf9.0 Pro jetzt seit mitte April in Bewegung....und bei mir gibt es nichts zu beanstanden....bischen flex,ist aber im rahmen...einzige....die Mavic Deemax sind nicht der Hit


----------



## mario1982 (21. September 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> Geiler freerider. Nach der steif steifer Phase zurück zu weich weicher torque! Was sagt c dazu?



Ja schon echt ein Jammer. Werd da jetzt Folien kleben und wenn die sich abnutzen, was mit Sicherheit passieren wird, werd ich Canyon mal ne E-Mail mit Bildern schicken. Wäre interessant, ob es bei euch auch so ist. Wenn man den Hinterbau etwas hin und her bewegt, stößt das ja schon fast an. Wäre dann ne glatte Fehlkonstruktion ‍♂️


----------



## mario1982 (21. September 2018)

Konafiveo schrieb:


> Also ich hab das Torque cf9.0 Pro jetzt seit mitte April in Bewegung....und bei mir gibt es nichts zu beanstanden....bischen flex,ist aber im rahmen...einzige....die Mavic Deemax sind nicht der Hit



Hast du dir die Stelle am Rahmen mal genau angeschaut? Ich mach später mal Bilder...


----------



## Konafiveo (21. September 2018)

Nix zu sehen


----------



## mario1982 (21. September 2018)

Konafiveo schrieb:


> Nix zu sehen


Bist du schon damit gefahren? Ist so sauber
Schick später mal Bilder wenn ich daheim bin


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. September 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Ja schon echt ein Jammer. Werd da jetzt Folien kleben und wenn die sich abnutzen, was mit Sicherheit passieren wird, werd ich Canyon mal ne E-Mail mit Bildern schicken. Wäre interessant, ob es bei euch auch so ist. Wenn man den Hinterbau etwas hin und her bewegt, stößt das ja schon fast an. Wäre dann ne glatte Fehlkonstruktion ‍♂️


Zitiere mich mal selbst, Seite 2 in diesem Thread :


PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ist hier jemand das Torque schon probegefahren? Hintergrund der Frage:
> War mit nem Kumpel am Dienstag bei Canyon und er ist das Torque in xl probegefahren. Da mein Kollege neben bei auch Trial fährt, hat er natürlich bissl gschaut, was so geht
> (man darf ja nur bei C. aufm Parkplatz rollern, und nicht z.b. aufn Pumptrack)Also Front Wheelie,Wheelie/Manual, Hinterrad versetzen180,BunnyHop, usw. geht seiner Mng. nach für die Bikekategorie schonmal richtig gut(auch wenn die anschl. Spectralfahrt nochmal ne andere Nummer war in punkto Agilität/Wendigkeit.. logisch irgendwie).
> Was aber aufgefallen ist, der Kollege kam zurückgerollt mim Torque un meinte so "irgendwie weich hinten"?
> ...


----------



## Konafiveo (21. September 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Bist du schon damit gefahren? Ist so sauber
> Schick später mal Bilder wenn ich daheim bin


Steht seit Lezte Woche nach Saalbach verletzungsbedingtPflege das ding aber auch.....aber bis auf die Steinschlägen an der Schwinge hinten oben ....nix dran


----------



## OneTrustMan (21. September 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> Geiler freerider. Nach der steif steifer Phase zurück zu weich weicher torque! Was sagt c dazu?


Schon krass.
Aber Canyon hat das hier ja als normal beschrieben.
Also ist es wohl wirklich so.
https://streamable.com/y2xdt


----------



## greg12 (21. September 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Schon krass.
> Aber Canyon hat das hier ja als normal beschrieben.
> Also ist es wohl wirklich so.
> https://streamable.com/y2xdt


Krass! Konstruktives Problem ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konafiveo (21. September 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Schon krass.
> Aber Canyon hat das hier ja als normal beschrieben.
> Also ist es wohl wirklich so.
> https://streamable.com/y2xdt


Das ist definitiv nicht NORMAL

Bei mir bewegt sich da selbst nach 5 Monaten nichts....noch 1mm


----------



## mario1982 (21. September 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Schon krass.
> Aber Canyon hat das hier ja als normal beschrieben.
> Also ist es wohl wirklich so.
> https://streamable.com/y2xdt


Ja ist bei mir das selbe 
Scheint aber nichts auszumachen 
Wichtig immer mit Drehmoment den Hinterbau nachziehen.


----------



## mario1982 (21. September 2018)

Konafiveo schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv nicht NORMAL
> 
> Bei mir bewegt sich da selbst nach 5 Monaten nichts....noch 1mm


 Das  kann ich mir jetzt nicht vorstellen. Das wird ja auch nicht gegen gehalten oder so. Ist ja auch keine normale Bewegung, wenn man das mit der Hand rausdrückt. Müsste bei allen so sein, außer du hast nen anderen Hinterbau...


----------



## mario1982 (21. September 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Schon krass.
> Aber Canyon hat das hier ja als normal beschrieben.
> Also ist es wohl wirklich so.
> https://streamable.com/y2xdt



Ein Freund hat das selbe Rad und bei ihm ist das auch. Auf beiden Seiten kann man es etwas bewegen mit bisschen drücken. Ist aber nicht weiter schlimm. Rausrutschen können die niemals! Nicht wenn du regelmäßig die Drehmomente prüfst. Trotzdem ist der Hinterbau ne wabbelige Angelegenheit


----------



## morgenshalbacht (22. September 2018)

Gestern ist’s tatsächlich schon angekommen - heute wird’s erstmal inspiziert und alles nachgezogen.. Kurze nächtliche Probefahrt gestern war aber toll, wenn mir der Bock im Allgemeinen recht lang vorkommt, im Gegensatz zu meinem AM Nerve XC und Trek Fully 

Reifen habe ich nachts noch getauscht - mir schwebten bereits beim Bestellen des Torque die Onza IBEX vor in Skinwall. Habe jetzt vorn 2.4 und hinten 2.25 montiert. Fotos folgen!


----------



## Konafiveo (22. September 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Das  kann ich mir jetzt nicht vorstellen. Das wird ja auch nicht gegen gehalten oder so. Ist ja auch keine normale Bewegung, wenn man das mit der Hand rausdrückt. Müsste bei allen so sein, außer du hast nen anderen Hinterbau...



Also ich hab da jetzt wie blöd dran rumedrückt....da bewegt sich nichts....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (22. September 2018)

morgenshalbacht schrieb:


> Reifen habe ich nachts noch getauscht - mir schwebten bereits beim Bestellen des Torque die Onza IBEX vor in Skinwall. Habe jetzt vorn 2.4 und hinten 2.25 montiert. Fotos folgen!



Sag Bescheid, wenn du die Minions loswerden möchtest. 
Sind für mich die besten Reifen, die ich jemals gefahren bin. 
Hab damit schon einige Downhillrennen bestritten und ich bin ein riesen Fan vom absolut beherrschbaren Grenzbereich. Mit keinem anderen Reifen kann ich so kontrolliert mit dem Vorderrad rutschen ohne abzufliegen. Mein letzter Sturz ist drei Jahre her.


----------



## morgenshalbacht (22. September 2018)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Sag Bescheid, wenn du die Minions loswerden möchtest.



Ggf gebe ich dir Bescheid, klar. 

Bin nun am Überlegen, ob ich das Torque überhaupt behalten soll.. ich mag es, keine Frage. Und es gibt mir das Gefühl von Sicherheit, durch die Steifheit und das Gewicht.. dennoch: ich bin erst neu im MTB Bereich und mag bisher am liebsten flowige Trails.. denke, dafür wird das Torque zu lang (Geometrie) und zu „behäbig“ sein.. 

Kann mir da jmd von euch was dazu sagen? Wahrscheinlich isses wohl leider nix für mich.. mit 34 Jahren werde ich definitiv keine DH Strecken mehr fahren..


----------



## OneTrustMan (22. September 2018)

morgenshalbacht schrieb:


> mit 34 Jahren werde ich definitiv keine DH Strecken mehr fahren..


Unsinn 
Diese Räder verleiten doch gerade dazu 
Ich habe auch erst Ende April mit Park fahren angefangen und traue mir inzwischen einiges mehr zu.
1-3 Meter Drops, weite Sprünge und schnell, schnell, schneller fahren über die verblocktesten Sachen.
Das macht gerade zu süchtig 
Das schöne am Bikepark fahren ist das man sehr schnell lernt da sich so viele Gelegenheiten bieten sich zu verbessern.
Hast du kein Park in der Nähe?


----------



## Rick7 (22. September 2018)

Naja aber zum anfangen und für flowtrails wäre das Spectral schon deutlich spaßiger und sinnvoller...


----------



## morgenshalbacht (22. September 2018)

Doch, doch, ist schon gut was im Umkreis von 200km erreichbar plus meine Hometrails  
Grad hab ich’s eingeweiht, das Torque und ja, es bleibt! Natürlich muss ich mich umgewöhnen von den so leichten AM Bikes auf dieses, aber diese Stabilität ist bisher für mich einzigartig, die mir das Torque gibt!


----------



## morgenshalbacht (22. September 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Naja aber zum anfangen und für flowtrails wäre das Spectral schon deutlich spaßiger und sinnvoller...



Wahrscheinlich, ja. Aber nun isses da, das Torque. Und wer weiß.. vllt verirre ich mich doch irgendwann mal noch auf ne echte DH Strecke.. wobei ich das eher ausschließe. 

Zur Not wird’s wieder verkauft. Man lebt nur einmal. Andere geben viel Kohle für Hotel Urlaube aus. Ich für Fahrräder. So what.


----------



## Rick7 (22. September 2018)

na kar, wollts dir ja nicht mies machen  Viel Spaß damit


----------



## morgenshalbacht (22. September 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> na kar, wollts dir ja nicht mies machen  Viel Spaß damit



Kein Ding, hab’s so auch gar nicht verstanden, alles gut 

Ich dachte anfangs wirklich auch über das Spectral nach, habe allerdings das Nerve XC und suchte was „abfahrtsorientierteres“, da ich mich steile Passagen im HomeTrail nicht traue und das Gefühl hatte, dass es an der Rahmengeometrie liegen könnte. Das Torque hat mir dies nun bestätigt. Einzig das Gewicht nervt mich schon jetzt, bringe ich doch selbst nur 56 kg auf die Waage


----------



## SCM (23. September 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Schon krass.
> Aber Canyon hat das hier ja als normal beschrieben.
> Also ist es wohl wirklich so.
> https://streamable.com/y2xdt



Das ist doch egal, ob sich dieses Bauteil seitlich bewegt. Selbst wenn sich das Yoke mit der Hand vollständig zusammendrücken ließe, würde es aufgrund der Verstrebung zwischen der Wippe niemals hierzu kommen! Das Yoke ist KEIN für die Rahmensteifigkeit maßgebliches Bauteil, es leitet nur Kräfte aus dem Hinterbau in den Dämpfer weiter.

Eine Rahmensteifigkeitsmessung würde mit und ohne Yoke zum gleichen Ergebnis kommen, da es sich um eine Dämpferverlängerung(!) und nicht um einen echten Bestandteil der Hinterbaukonstruktion handelt.

Von daher kann das Yoke so viel seitlich flexen, wie es möchte.

Ich war gestern noch mit der Kiste in Winterberg. Das Teil läuft wie auf Schienen, der Hinterbau lässt sich sehr präzise steuern, ohne zu steif zu sein und alle anderen Torquefahrer vor Ort waren auch sehr, sehr happy. Entweder es sind zwei Versionen von dem Teil in Umlauf, oder der Hinterbau wird hier grundlos gebasht. 

Ich würde übrigens aus Interesse mal gerne die Schleifspuren an den betroffenen Hinterbauten sehen.

Und es würde mich riesig freuen, wenn wir nicht mehr von flexenden oder unsteifen Hinterbauten sprechen. Das entspricht nämlich einfach nicht der Realität. Wenn ich beim Torque mit dem Fuß gegen das Tretlager oder gegen das Hinterrad drücke, bewegt sich das nicht auffällig mehr oder weniger als bei anderen Rahmen. Und auch im Wiegetritt unter Vollast ist der Rahmen eher auf der steiferen Seite.


----------



## SCM (23. September 2018)

morgenshalbacht schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich, ja. Aber nun isses da, das Torque. Und wer weiß.. vllt verirre ich mich doch irgendwann mal noch auf ne echte DH Strecke.. wobei ich das eher ausschließe.
> 
> Zur Not wird’s wieder verkauft. Man lebt nur einmal. Andere geben viel Kohle für Hotel Urlaube aus. Ich für Fahrräder. So what.



Krass, wie die Skinwalls das schwarze Torque aufwerten! Megaschönes Rad. In der Kombo hätte ich es wohl auch in schwarz genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (23. September 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Krass, wie die Skinwalls das schwarze Torque aufwerten! Megaschönes Rad. In der Kombo hätte ich es wohl auch in schwarz genommen.



Ja Wahnsinn gell, hab ich mir vorher auch gedacht, sieht mega geil aus. Scheiße is halt nur dass nur das frauen Modell ganz schwarz is. Der weiße Streifen am schwarzen herren alu Modell sieht finde ich einfach n bischen Panne aus.


----------



## morgenshalbacht (23. September 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Ja Wahnsinn gell, hab ich mir vorher auch gedacht, sieht mega geil aus. Scheiße is halt nur dass nur das frauen Modell ganz schwarz is. Der weiße Streifen am schwarzen herren alu Modell sieht finde ich einfach n bischen Panne aus.



Danke, Jungs 
Ich bin übrigens auch froh, dass der weiße Streifen am WMN Modell weggelassen wurde.. 

Und ich hätte gern ne XS ausprobiert, habe ich gestern festgestellt. Ob das viel ausgemacht hätte, würde mich interessieren. Das ist das Problem beim Direktversand bzw. wenn Koblenz einfach viel zu weit entfernt ist..


----------



## SCM (23. September 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Ja Wahnsinn gell, hab ich mir vorher auch gedacht, sieht mega geil aus. Scheiße is halt nur dass nur das frauen Modell ganz schwarz is. Der weiße Streifen am schwarzen herren alu Modell sieht finde ich einfach n bischen Panne aus.


Irgendwann lasse ich meins entlacken und poliere das Teil auf Hochglanz. Das Torque ist eins dieser Räder, bei denen das sehr geil aussehen dürfte.


----------



## Rick7 (24. September 2018)

jo bestimmt. Letztens auch so ein raw Capra im Park gesehn, zwar nicht hochglanz sah aber auch super aus


----------



## fakemasterfunk (24. September 2018)

morgenshalbacht schrieb:


> Danke, Jungs
> Ich bin übrigens auch froh, dass der weiße Streifen am WMN Modell weggelassen wurde..
> 
> Und ich hätte gern ne XS ausprobiert, habe ich gestern festgestellt. Ob das viel ausgemacht hätte, würde mich interessieren. Das ist das Problem beim Direktversand bzw. wenn Koblenz einfach viel zu weit entfernt ist..


Wie groß bist du denn in etwas? Meine Freundin und ich waren uns auch anfangs unsicher mit der Größe, ob S oder M, haben es aber letztendlich in M bestellt. Waren nun gestern kurz in Sölden im Bike Park und meine Freundin ist mit 173 und knapp 60kg super happy mit ihrem Torque. Insbesondere steilere und schnelle Passagen kamen ihr sehr entgegen mit dem Radl


----------



## morgenshalbacht (24. September 2018)

SebIBK schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du denn in etwas? Meine Freundin und ich waren uns auch anfangs unsicher mit der Größe, ob S oder M



Bin knapp 1.68m, habe aber relativ kurze Arme und dafür längere Beine, was für mich immer so ne Zwischengrösse bedeutet. Denke aber, grad wegen des Sattelrohres war die S die richtige Entscheidung für mich


----------



## Itekei (29. September 2018)

Kann mir jemand sagen welcher Steuersatz in das 9.0er. CF passt? Meiner ist schon hinüber. Gerne gescheite, nicht-Acros-Qualität?


----------



## Rick7 (30. September 2018)

Findest du doch alles über die HP. Explosioszeichnung z. B. Kann cane creek 40 sehr empfehlen... Unspektakulär, aber gutes preis Leistungsverhältnis, gruß


----------



## Itekei (30. September 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Findest du doch alles über die HP. Explosioszeichnung z. B


Vielleicht bin ich blind, finde aber weder in den Torque specs noch in der Explosionszeichnung irgendwelche Infos dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (30. September 2018)

Eigentlich hier unter 2017/18 aber da sind nur Striche vermerkt. Vielleicht hat das torque garkeinen Steuersatz ^^

https://www.acros.de/de/produkte/steuersaetze/canyon-steuersaetze/

Aber stimmt schon, auf der hp hab ich sonst auch nix gefunden...sonst gabs doch immer Explosionszeichnungen...kommt vielleicht noch.


----------



## Itekei (30. September 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat das torque garkeinen Steuersatz ^^


Das würde vieles erklären


----------



## OneTrustMan (1. Oktober 2018)

Itekei schrieb:


> Das würde vieles erklären


Kannst du das Steuerrohr nicht einfach ausmessen um zu schauen was reinkommt?


----------



## Rick7 (1. Oktober 2018)

Ferndiagnose sieht auf jeden Fall nach Zero Stack aus. Vielleicht hilft dir ja die Tabelle und Schieblehre, wie von Trusti vorgeschlagen.
Gruß


----------



## JeanCena (1. Oktober 2018)

Ist das bei euch auch so/normal, dass das Yoke nicht mittig sitzt sondern (in meinem Fall) nach rechts deutlich mehr Luft zum Rahmen hat als links?
Auf der linken Seite ist es an einer Stelle so kritisch, dass ich mir Sorgen mache das es mit ein bisschen flex im Hinterbau zu starken Abrieb zwischen Rahmen und Yoke kommen könnte.


----------



## SCM (2. Oktober 2018)

Check Mal bitte, ob der Dämpfer mittig auf der vorderen Buchse sitzt. Falls ja: Hinterbau zerlegen und alles mit korrekten Drehmomenten wieder zusammenbauen.

Das sieht irgendwie aus, als ob das Yoke selbst schief ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JeanCena (2. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Check Mal bitte, ob der Dämpfer mittig auf der vorderen Buchse sitzt. Falls ja: Hinterbau zerlegen und alles mit korrekten Drehmomenten wieder zusammenbauen.
> 
> Das sieht irgendwie aus, als ob das Yoke selbst schief ist?


Am Hinterbau scheint's nicht zu liegen, denn wenn Dämpfer und Yoke allein am Rad sitzen tritt das gleiche Problem auf. Zudem war der Hinterbau vorher korrekt nachgezogen.
Die vordere Dämpferbuchse sitzt relativ mittig, rechts guckt vielleicht gerade mal ein mm mehr heraus. Zumindest so minimal, dass nicht so ein großer Unterschied entstehen würde.
Ist mein Yoke eventuell verbogen?


----------



## OneTrustMan (2. Oktober 2018)

JeanCena schrieb:


> Ist mein Yoke eventuell verbogen?


Bau doch mal die Yoke aus und messe den Abstand von der Mitte aus.


----------



## SCM (2. Oktober 2018)

Ich frage mich, ob das Yoke bei nem heftigen Durchschlag plastisch verformt werden kann. Das würde das ein oder andere Mysterium hier erklären.


----------



## JeanCena (2. Oktober 2018)

Hm das Yoke scheint ziemlich gerade zu sein, maximal Abweichung von <1mm genau wie bei der Buchse. Vielleicht spielt das zusammen und sorgt für diese Schräge...
Wenn ich an Yoke + Dämpfer drücke, kann ich eine perfekte Position erreichen. (Buchse schief?)

Sollte ich einfach damit fahren und ein Auge darauf behalten, oder was an der Buchse verändern / Canyon kontaktieren?

EDIT: bis auf ein paar Runden vorm Haus wurde das Rad kaum bewegt, keine Einsätze im Gelände.


----------



## SCM (2. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde das so nicht weiter fahren. Eventuell wirken hier sogar unschöne Kräfte auf den Dämpfer? Das soll Canyon reparieren...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. Oktober 2018)

Vor kurzem gabs nen ähnlich gelagerten Fall bei nem Strive im Nachbarforum. 
Laut Canyon unbedenklich und auf Fertigungstoleranzen zurückzuführen. 
Is hier vermutlich ähnlich
Vielleicht liegt’s am Hinterbau selbst. 
Häng den doch am Yoke mal aus wenn er sich gerade zieht isses ja klar.


----------



## JeanCena (2. Oktober 2018)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Vor kurzem gabs nen ähnlich gelagerten Fall bei nem Strive im Nachbarforum.
> Laut Canyon unbedenklich und auf Fertigungstoleranzen zurückzuführen.
> Is hier vermutlich ähnlich
> Vielleicht liegt’s am Hinterbau selbst.
> Häng den doch am Yoke mal aus wenn er sich gerade zieht isses ja klar.


Danke für deinen Einwand. Ich denke auch das es nicht zu schlimm sein sollte, da der Hinterbau super sitzt und keine seitlichen Kräfte an Yoke und Dämpfer weitergibt.
Aber was SCM da schreibt lässt mich wieder zweifeln... Das Rad einschicken kostet viel Zeit und Geduld wo ich eigentlich gerne shredden würde...
Ich will mir natürlich nix zermergeln daher lass ich diese Woche einen Profi daraufschauen und werde dann evtl. Canyon kontaktieren.
Mein letzter Endruck nach dem Auseinanderbauen ist das der Dämpfer leicht schief sitzt. Wäre das irgendwie selbst schnell zu beheben? Dämpfer kann ja schwer verbogen sein, also Buchsen checken?


----------



## SCM (2. Oktober 2018)

So wie das Yoke aussieht, muss der Dämpfer eigentlich zwangsläufig schief sitzen. Schau Dir doch mal Folgendes an:

Löse die Verbindung zwischen Dämpfer und Yoke. Alles andere bleibt fest. Wenn Du den Dämpfer jetzt aufs Yoke legst, liegt er mittig über dem Montageloch am Yoke? Und wie ist er relativ zum Sitzrohr ausgerichtet? Mittig, oder seitlich verschoben? Falls ja, wie viel und lässt sich das über die Position auf der Buchse korrigieren? 

Sollte in max. 2 Minuten zu erledigen sein.

Wenn der Dämpfer so nicht mittig zum Sitzrohr ist, ist was an der Befestigung am Hauptrahmen schief.


----------



## JeanCena (2. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> So wie das Yoke aussieht, muss der Dämpfer eigentlich zwangsläufig schief sitzen. Schau Dir doch mal Folgendes an:
> 
> Löse die Verbindung zwischen Dämpfer und Yoke. Alles andere bleibt fest. Wenn Du den Dämpfer jetzt aufs Yoke legst, liegt er mittig über dem Montageloch am Yoke? Und wie ist er relativ zum Sitzrohr ausgerichtet? Mittig, oder seitlich verschoben? Falls ja, wie viel und lässt sich das über die Position auf der Buchse korrigieren?
> 
> ...


Dämpfer vom Yoke gelöst und etwas gelockert: nix verändert.
Hinterbau gelöst, damit das Yoke frei liegt, Yoke in perfekte Position gebracht. Hinterbau wieder festgezogen, und siehe da: das Yoke verschiebt sich wieder in die schiefe Lage, sobald der Hinterbau angezogen wird.
Meine Diagnose: Yoke in Ordnung, Hinterbau schief.
Heißt das nun ab zu Canyon, oder kann ich was an den Lagern überprüfen?


----------



## nationrider (2. Oktober 2018)

also bei nem neuen Bike würde ich hier direkt Kontakt zu Canyon aufnehmen. Ist schon seltsam
das es das Rad so aus der Qualitätskontrolle geschafft hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (2. Oktober 2018)

Auf jeden Fall weg damit. Die seitlichen Kräfte, die hier auf die Teile wirken, sind auf Dauer nix...

Fahr das noch ein paar Tage im Sonnenschein und dann ab damit zu Canyon, wenn der Herbst kommt.


----------



## JeanCena (2. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall weg damit. Die seitlichen Kräfte, die hier auf die Teile wirken, sind auf Dauer nix...
> 
> Fahr das noch ein paar Tage im Sonnenschein und dann ab damit zu Canyon, wenn der Herbst kommt.


Ja jetzt werde ich wohl nicht mehr daran vorbeikommen...
Habe gerade noch ein überdrehtes Gewinde entdeckt, als hätte der Rest noch nicht gereicht. Außerdem habe ich das Rad am Wochenende mit (teuerer) zugeschnittener Lackschutzfolie foliert, die war nun wohl auch für die Katz'.
Die Herbstferien und mein guter Eindruck von Canyon sind vorerst im Arsch.


----------



## SCM (2. Oktober 2018)

Lackfolie fiele, wenn der Rahmen getauscht wird, definitiv unter Schadensersatz. Würde ich beim Einschicken schon Mal drauf hinweisen und ggfs. die Rechnung schon mal parat haben.


----------



## JeanCena (2. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Lackfolie fiele, wenn der Rahmen getauscht wird, definitiv unter Schadensersatz. Würde ich beim Einschicken schon Mal drauf hinweisen und ggfs. die Rechnung schon mal parat haben.


Werde ich so machen.
Vielen Dank für all deine Zeit, Tipps und Einwände. Ohne Leute wie dich wäre ich hier aufgeschmissen gewesen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall weg damit. Die seitlichen Kräfte, die hier auf die Teile wirken, sind auf Dauer nix...
> 
> Fahr das noch ein paar Tage im Sonnenschein und dann ab damit zu Canyon, wenn der Herbst kommt.


Wie gesagt...fällt höchstwahrscheinlich wie das Strive unter Fertigungstoleranz und läuft somit auch nicht unter ner Garantieabwicklung. 
Wenn du die Karre so nicht fahren willst, was laut Canyon zumindest am Strive, unbedenklich ist musst du es wohl ungefahren zurück geben.


----------



## SCM (2. Oktober 2018)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Wie gesagt...fällt höchstwahrscheinlich wie das Strive unter Fertigungstoleranz und läuft somit auch nicht unter ner Garantieabwicklung.
> Wenn du die Karre so nicht fahren willst, was laut Canyon zumindest am Strive, unbedenklich ist musst du es wohl ungefahren zurück geben.



Das würde ich jetzt so nicht abschließend bewerten - schon gar nicht "höchstwahrscheinlich". Wenn seitliche Kräfte auf den Dämpfer bzw. die Buchsen wirken, die da nicht hingehören, liegt ein Mangel vor. Ein nur unter deutlichem seitlichen Druck einbaubarer Dämpfer ist immer ein Mangel. "Fertigungstoleranz" kann der Hersteller immer sagen. Ob es sich objektiv um eine solche handelt, ist allerdings nichts, was im Ermessensbereich des Herstellers liegt, daher sind das auch nur Worte, mit denen sich ca. 50% der Kunden abspeisen lassen, obwohl sie eigentlich einen Anspruch haben. Wir sind hier auch nicht im Bereich der Garantie, sondern im Bereich der Gewährleistung.


----------



## SCM (2. Oktober 2018)

@JeanCena: Du kannst noch eine Sache ausprobieren. Zerleg den Hinterbau bis auf die Kettenstreben. Also Sitzstreben, Wippe, Yoke, etc. und bau alles neu zusammen. Bei mir stand das im Auslieferungszustand auch unter erheblicher Spannung (ohne allerdings schief zu sein) und war nach dem Neuzusammenbau perfekt spannungsfrei.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Das würde ich jetzt so nicht abschließend bewerten - schon gar nicht "höchstwahrscheinlich". Wenn seitliche Kräfte auf den Dämpfer bzw. die Buchsen wirken, die da nicht hingehören, liegt ein Mangel vor. Ein nur unter deutlichem seitlichen Druck einbaubarer Dämpfer ist immer ein Mangel. "Fertigungstoleranz" kann der Hersteller immer sagen. Ob es sich objektiv um eine solche handelt, ist allerdings nichts, was im Ermessensbereich des Herstellers liegt, daher sind das auch nur Worte, mit denen sich ca. 50% der Kunden abspeisen lassen, obwohl sie eigentlich einen Anspruch haben. Wir sind hier auch nicht im Bereich der Garantie, sondern im Bereich der Gewährleistung.


In wessen Ermessensbereich liegen denn deiner Meinung nach die Fertigungtoleranzen wenn nicht beim Hersteller?
Fakt ist und bleibt: Will er die Karre stressfrei loswerden weil er mit dem seitlich Versatz nicht fahren kann oder will muss der Hobel ungefahren zurück.


----------



## SCM (2. Oktober 2018)

Das ist so nicht korrekt. Wir befinden uns im Kaufrecht. Der Käufer hat Mängelrechte. Die Frage ist: liegt ein Mangel vor, oder ist das im Bereich von zu akzeptierenden Fertigungstoleranzen. Das ist objektiv bestimmbar, im Falle eines Rechtsstreits würde das höchstwahrscheinlich ein Gutachter bestimmen (außer der Mangel ist so offensichtlich, dass er dem Richter ins Gesicht springt), der bei der Bewertung gängige Industrienormen, Best Practices und Ingenieurskenntnisse anwendet. Definitiv ist das nicht Sache des Herstellers, weil - denken wir die Angelegenheit konsequent zu Ende - jeder Hersteller jeden Scheiss verkaufen könnte (explodierende Föne, schiefe Rahmen, brechende Rahmen, nicht deckende Lackierungen, etc.) und dann sagen könnte: hey, sorry, Fertigungstoleranz. Dass das nicht sein kann, erschließt sich von selbst.

Ein schräg laufender Dämpfer, auf den _erhebliche(!)_ Seitenkräfte wirken, die Verschleiss und Defektanfälligkeit erhöhen, ist objektiv ein Mangel. Egal ob der Hersteller das so einordnet oder nicht. Das Gesetz bestimmt, was ein Mangel ist. Nicht der Hersteller.

Ein Mangel ermöglicht grundsätzlich die Geltendmachung der kaufrechtlichen Mängelrechte. Nachbesserung, Nachlieferung, Rücktritt, Schadensersatz. Zur Geltendmachung dieser Rechte muss das Rad nicht ungefahren sein.

Abgesehen davon, dass ich das genau weiß, weil ich mit dem Unfug mein Geld verdiene, können wir uns die inhaltliche Auseinandersetzung aber auch aus einem anderen Grund sparen:

Du sagst: Vergiss es, steck den Kopf in den Sand, leb damit, dass Du Geld für eine mangelhafte Sache gezahlt hast, ist in anderen Fällen auch so, frag erst gar nicht, der Hersteller hat immer Recht und kann machen was er will.

Ich sage: Da liegt wahrscheinlich ein Mangel vor, das Recht ist auf Deiner Seite, akzeptier das auf keinen Fall und finde eine Lösung.

Meine Einstellung gefällt mir besser. 

Edit: Mit meiner Einstellung habe ich übrigens schon zwei neue Boxxer Team  und eine neue World Cup bekommen, weil ich vermeintliche "Produktionstoleranzen" nicht akzeptiert habe. Die Hersteller verdienen viel Kohle mit Halbgarem, weil die Leute den Kram a) kaufen und b) zwar meckern aber dann doch behalten. Ich bin jetzt kein Korinthenkacker, aber wenn mir jemand drei- bis vierstellige Beträge abknöpft und die Teile dann nicht 100% funktionieren, bin ich immer sehr engagiert bei der Durchsetzung meiner Rechte. Lohnt sich, da dann immer diese netten Pakete vor der Tür mit neuen Teilen liegen, die auch funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (2. Oktober 2018)

In your face... 
 ne im Ernst. Recht hast und gut geschrieben. Ich bin da aber auch eher jemand der da den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes geht. Ist halt schon auch immer anstrengend sowas.
Edit: das mit dem weiter fahren würde ich aber auch erstmal sein lassen  da bin ich beim colonel.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht korrekt. Wir befinden uns im Kaufrecht. Der Käufer hat Mängelrechte. Die Frage ist: liegt ein Mangel vor, oder ist das im Bereich von zu akzeptierenden Fertigungstoleranzen. Das ist objektiv bestimmbar, im Falle eines Rechtsstreits würde das höchstwahrscheinlich ein Gutachter bestimmen (außer der Mangel ist so offensichtlich, dass er dem Richter ins Gesicht springt), der bei der Bewertung gängige Industrienormen, Best Practices und Ingenieurskenntnisse anwendet. Definitiv ist das nicht Sache des Herstellers, weil - denken wir die Angelegenheit konsequent zu Ende - jeder Hersteller jeden Scheiss verkaufen könnte (explodierende Föne, schiefe Rahmen, brechende Rahmen, nicht deckende Lackierungen, etc.) und dann sagen könnte: hey, sorry, Fertigungstoleranz. Dass das nicht sein kann, erschließt sich von selbst.
> 
> Ein schräg laufender Dämpfer, auf den _erhebliche(!)_ Seitenkräfte wirken, die Verschleiss und Defektanfälligkeit erhöhen, ist objektiv ein Mangel. Egal ob der Hersteller das so einordnet oder nicht. Das Gesetz bestimmt, was ein Mangel ist. Nicht der Hersteller.
> 
> ...


Moooment. Ich hab nie gesagt er soll es akzeptieren und vergessen. 
Ich sag nur falls er es stressfrei zurückgeben will muss es ungefahren sein. 
Stress is in dem Fall für mich dein vorgeschlagener Weg: Fahr bis es Wetter schlechter wird leg dich mit Canyon an und warte ewig auf deine Kohle etc.


----------



## SCM (2. Oktober 2018)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Moooment. Ich hab nie gesagt er soll es akzeptieren und vergessen.
> Ich sag nur falls er es stressfrei zurückgeben will muss es ungefahren sein.
> Stress is in dem Fall für mich dein vorgeschlagener Weg: Fahr bis es Wetter schlechter wird leg dich mit Canyon an und warte ewig auf deine Kohle etc.



Dann haben wir uns falsch verstanden.  Aber er ist es ja leider auch schon (kurz) gefahren...


----------



## Konafiveo (2. Oktober 2018)

Moin Mädels

Hat sich jemand schonmal damit beschäftigt einen coil im Torque zu fahren?
Der Fox Dhx 2 in 250x75 sollte ja passen....

Nur die Float x2 Dämpfer sind ja auf 70mm begrenzt vom Hub....das macht mich was stutzig....bzw jemand ne Idee warum canyon das gemacht hat?

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein parr Tips

Ride on✌✌✌


----------



## kampftuete (2. Oktober 2018)

Abend. Habe das Torque 7 Al jetzt insgesamt 3 Tage in 2 verschiedenen Bikeparks gefahren und 2 Tage auf den Hometrails am Teufelsberg. Geht gut und gibt mir den Mut höhere Sprünge anzugehen. In Klinovec bin ich auch den verblockten und technischen Abzweig des DH-Trails gefahren. Habe mich unsicherer gefühlt als mit meinem 130 mm 29 Trail Bike. Da ich diese Sorte Trails am liebsten fahre, habe ich mich entschieden das Torque wieder zu verkaufen.
Wenn jemand Interesse hat, einfach bei mir melden.

Wie gesagt, habe ich das Fahrrad seit dem 14. September und war damit insgesamt 5 Tage unterwegs.

Grüße


----------



## agis (3. Oktober 2018)

kampftuete schrieb:


> Abend. Habe das Torque 7 Al jetzt insgesamt 3 Tage in 2 verschiedenen Bikeparks gefahren und 2 Tage auf den Hometrails am Teufelsberg. Geht gut und gibt mir den Mut höhere Sprünge anzugehen. In Klinovec bin ich auch den verblockten und technischen Abzweig des DH-Trails gefahren. Habe mich unsicherer gefühlt als mit meinem 130 mm 29 Trail Bike. Da ich diese Sorte Trails am liebsten fahre, habe ich mich entschieden das Torque wieder zu verkaufen.
> Wenn jemand Interesse hat, einfach bei mir melden.
> 
> Wie gesagt, habe ich das Fahrrad seit dem 14. September und war damit insgesamt 5 Tage unterwegs.
> ...



Grösse, Farbe, Preis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ezekiel-85 (3. Oktober 2018)

L in blau wäre gut


----------



## kampftuete (3. Oktober 2018)

Größe L , Farbe Schwarz, Preis 2700


----------



## agis (3. Oktober 2018)

nummer zu groß....


----------



## marto_bike (3. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir ist auch so.Kann noch jemand seine Yoke fotografieren?
Ich fahre mein Torque seit Mai und bis jetzt habe ich keine Probleme gehabt.
Nur die Buchsen am Hinterbau...
Aber nach der Post von JeanCena habe ich bemerkt,dass bei mir auch so steht...Ich bin nicht sicher,ob das nicht normal ist.


----------



## OneTrustMan (3. Oktober 2018)

marto_bike schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch so.Kann noch jemand seine Yoke fotografieren?
> Ich fahre mein Torque seit Mai und bis jetzt habe ich keine Probleme gehabt.
> Nur die Buchsen am Hinterbau...
> Aber nach der Post von JeanCena habe ich bemerkt,dass bei mir auch so steht...Ich bin nicht sicher,ob das nicht normal ist.


Das sieht nicht ganz so schlimm aus. Ok, ein bisschen schief, aber solange du fahren kannst ist doch alles gut.


----------



## Konafiveo (3. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir grade.....6mm pro Seite Abstand Rahmen ...Yoke


----------



## JeanCena (3. Oktober 2018)

marto_bike schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch so.Kann noch jemand seine Yoke fotografieren?
> Ich fahre mein Torque seit Mai und bis jetzt habe ich keine Probleme gehabt.
> Nur die Buchsen am Hinterbau...
> Aber nach der Post von JeanCena habe ich bemerkt,dass bei mir auch so steht...Ich bin nicht sicher,ob das nicht normal ist.


Gott sei Dank, ich bin nicht der Einzige. Ich glaube bei dir ist das jedoch nicht ganz so stark.

Interessant ist, dass das Hinterrad bei mir perfekt gerade läuft (zwischen Sitzstreben).
Bei genauerem Betrachten ist mir dieses "Rohr" für die Befestigung der Sitzstreben aufgefallen, welches rechts deutlich weiter herausguckt. Könnte das die Ursache sein? Falsch geschweißt? siehe Bild unten





Nun frage ich mich, ob das so soll. Vielleicht können ja mal glückliche Carbon-Besitzer prüfen ob das normal ist, ich bezweifle es.
Unten weitere Bilder zur Erläuterung.


----------



## morgenshalbacht (3. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir auch seitengleicher Abstand.


----------



## Konafiveo (3. Oktober 2018)

JeanCena schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank, ich bin nicht der Einzige. Ich glaube bei dir ist das jedoch nicht ganz so stark.
> 
> Interessant ist, dass das Hinterrad bei mir perfekt gerade läuft (zwischen Sitzstreben).
> Bei genauerem Betrachten ist mir dieses "Rohr" für die Befestigung der Sitzstreben aufgefallen, welches rechts deutlich weiter herausguckt. Könnte das die Ursache sein? Falsch geschweißt? siehe Bild unten
> ...




Hab das Bild oben gepostet....ist ein cf 9.0 Pro


----------



## SCM (3. Oktober 2018)

JeanCena schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank, ich bin nicht der Einzige. Ich glaube bei dir ist das jedoch nicht ganz so stark.
> 
> Interessant ist, dass das Hinterrad bei mir perfekt gerade läuft (zwischen Sitzstreben).
> Bei genauerem Betrachten ist mir dieses "Rohr" für die Befestigung der Sitzstreben aufgefallen, welches rechts deutlich weiter herausguckt. Könnte das die Ursache sein? Falsch geschweißt? siehe Bild unten
> ...



Mein Yoke ist perfekt mittig, daher poste ich jetzt mal kein Bild.

Das schiefe "Rohr" gehört so. Relativ zum Rahmen ist es auch wieder mittig. Die schiefe Optik ergibt sich dadurch, dass das Sitzrohr unten asymetrisch verläuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JeanCena (3. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Mein Yoke ist perfekt mittig, daher poste ich jetzt mal kein Bild.
> 
> Das schiefe "Rohr" gehört so. Relativ zum Rahmen ist es auch wieder mittig. Die schiefe Optik ergibt sich dadurch, dass das Sitzrohr unten asymetrisch verläuft.


Ja nachdem ich die Räder der anderen hier gesehen habe, denke ich das auch. Hatte nur das Gefühl das meins etwas weit nach rechts guckt, verglichen mit den der anderen.
Mittlerweile glaube ich, dass das Yoke der Störenfried ist. Hinterrad und Hinterbau scheinen gerade zu einander, und zum Rahmen zu sein.
Wenn ich von hinten auf das Rad schaue sehe ich das bis zum Yoke alles parallel und symmetrisch ist.
Das Yoke muss irgendwie einen Schlag haben sodass es sich immer in diese Position bewegt. Wenn alles gut läuft wurde der Tausch des Yoke vielleicht reichen.

Edit: Habe heute noch mal den örtlichen Specialized Händler einen Blick drauf werfen lassen.
(Hat der Augen gemacht, bei dem schicken Canyon ) Aber auch er meinte in Kombination mit Dreck und Flex wird das auf Dauer nix, lieber reklamieren.


----------



## agis (4. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
seit kurzem besitze ich das torque CF8.0 mit der 180er RS Lyrik, und habe festgestellt dass die Gabel federt nicht vollständig aus!

Bild 1: 65PSI für 30+% SAG eingestellt, paar Mal eingefedert, die Gabel bleibt an der Position



 

Bild 2: Gabel herausgezogen, ca. 8mm Differenz!


 

Kann es sein, dass es sich um eine 175er handelt??? Ich besitze auch eine 160er Pike RCT3, diese sagt ca. 2mm...
Wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## JeanCena (4. Oktober 2018)

agis schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> seit kurzem besitze ich das torque CF8.0 mit der 180er RS Lyrik, und habe festgestellt dass die Gabel federt nicht vollständig aus!
> 
> Bild 1: 65PSI für 30+% SAG eingestellt, paar Mal eingefedert, die Gabel bleibt an der Position
> ...



Tatsache, ich habe zwar eine Yari und keine Lyrik, aber bei mir das selbe.


----------



## kampftuete (4. Oktober 2018)

Habe das früher bei meiner Reba auch gehabt. Die Ausprägung war druckabhängig.


----------



## agis (5. Oktober 2018)

Bezüglich der Toleranz zitiere ich SCM:


SCM schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: liegt ein Mangel vor, oder ist das im Bereich von zu akzeptierenden Fertigungstoleranzen


???
...sind denn nun 8mm "normal"?...


kampftuete schrieb:


> Habe das früher bei meiner Reba auch gehabt. Die Ausprägung war druckabhängig.


Ja klar... mit 80-90PSI sieht besser aus, aber für mein Federgewicht unbrauchbar


----------



## SCM (5. Oktober 2018)

agis schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Toleranz zitiere ich SCM:
> ???
> ...sind denn nun 8mm "normal"?...
> 
> Ja klar... mit 80-90PSI sieht besser aus, aber für mein Federgewicht unbrauchbar



Ich denke nicht, dass es sich um eine Fertigungstoleranz im eigentlichen Sinne handelt. Allerdings kann man meiner Meinung nach schon die Frage stellen, ob eine Gabel, die 5% des Federwegs bei vom Hersteller empfohlener Druckeinstellung nicht freigibt, nicht mangelhaft ist. Zumal die Sag-Abzeige dann ja auch unbrauchbar wäre - da ließe sich argumentativ schon was konstruieren und ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass ich als jemand der in der Hinsicht immer recht "engagiert" vorgeht, auch damit durchkäme.

Argumentationskette: Gabel hat bei vom Hersteller angegebenem Druck nicht nominellen Federweg. Antwort Hersteller: blabla, Abweichung möglich, weil, bla bla. Gegenargument: Nicht akzeptabel, steht nicht in Beschreibung, vor Kauf nicht ersichtlich, Kaufvertrag über Gabel mit 180 mm Federweg, im Katalog auch explizit so beworben, außerdem SAG-Anzeige in diesem Fall unbrauchbar. Ich halte das aus meiner Erfahrung für durchaus erfolgversprechend, wenn auch mit gewissem Zeitaufwand verbunden. Man schreibt da sicher nicht nur einen Brief und im Zweifelsfall läuft das auf eine Klage mit Sachverständigengutachten hinaus. Ist ein Fall für jemanden mit wirklich (zu) viel Zeit und/oder einer Rechtsschutzversicherung. Das muss es einem dann wert sein. Ist natürlich auch etwas Kalkül der Hersteller: meist ist man bei einer Reklamation das Teil für einen nicht unerheblichen Zeitraum los - von daher kann man den Verbraucher zur Akzeptanz von Mängeln quasi nötigen, da er sich nicht einfach eine Ersatzgabel kauft.

Allerdings würde ich, _bevor_ man schwere Geschütze auffährt, erstmal schauen, ob da nicht vielleicht ein Unterdruck unten im Casting herrscht und sich der Luftkammerkolben mit der Hand komplett ausziehen lässt, ohne zurückzuschnellen.  Gabel auf nominelle PSI aufpumpen, Casting unten lösen, Druckausgleich, beim Verschließen darauf achten, dass die Gabel komplett ausgezogen ist. Das dürfte das Problem zu 95% lösen.


----------



## Agent500 (5. Oktober 2018)

@SCM 


SCM schrieb:


> Gabel auf nominelle PSI aufpumpen, Casting unten lösen, Druckausgleich, beim Verschließen darauf achten, dass die Gabel komplett ausgezogen ist. Das dürfte das Problem zu 95% lösen.



Hab das Problem seit gestern bei meiner 170er Lyrik RC am Capra, die ich auf 180mm umgebaut hab (DebonAir Upgrade Kit). 
Die Gabel gibt 180mm frei, nach dem Einfedern jedoch nur noch 170-172mm. 

Kann deinen Lösungsvorschlag nachvollziehen. Ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, ob der Unterdruck einfach entweichen kann oder ob ich das Kit nicht nochmal ausbauen muss.  Liegt denn der Unterdruck in den Tauchrohren? Hätte jetzt gedacht, dass der zwischen den beiden Gummiringen der Luft-Einheit liegt.


----------



## SCM (5. Oktober 2018)

Agent500 schrieb:


> @SCM
> 
> 
> Hab das Problem seit gestern bei meiner 170er Lyrik RC am Capra, die ich auf 180mm umgebaut hab (DebonAir Upgrade Kit).
> ...



Hi, unten in den Tauchrohren kann sich auch ein Unterdruck bilden, also zwischen Casting und Tauchrohren. Manche machen den Ausgleich auch, indem sie vorsichtig einen Kabelbinder hinter die Gabeldichtungen schieben. Das zischt kurz und dann ist alles wieder normal. Kann des Rätsels Lösung sein, muss es aber nicht. In Deinem konkreten Fall kann natürlich auch woanders ein Druckungleichgewicht bestehen


----------



## OneTrustMan (5. Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte das dieses Jahr an meiner Fox 34 festgestellt.
Die Leute am Fox stand meinten meine Gabel bräuchte einen Service.
Gut ich fahre die jetzt schon seit 1,5 Jahren und hab nichts gemacht.

Sie meinten allerdings man sollte seine Räder ab und zu mal über Nacht auf den Kopf stehen lassen.
Bei meiner 34er hat es tatsächlich was gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. Oktober 2018)

agis schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> seit kurzem besitze ich das torque CF8.0 mit der 180er RS Lyrik, und habe festgestellt dass die Gabel federt nicht vollständig aus!
> 
> Bild 1: 65PSI für 30+% SAG eingestellt, paar Mal eingefedert, die Gabel bleibt an der Position
> ...





Agent500 schrieb:


> @SCM
> 
> 
> Hab das Problem seit gestern bei meiner 170er Lyrik RC am Capra, die ich auf 180mm umgebaut hab (DebonAir Upgrade Kit).
> ...


Der Unterdruck im Casting bildet sich meist durch große Temperaturunterschiede oder durch eine verstopfte, meist Fett das sich irgendwo gelöst hat, Bypassbohrung zwischen Positiv und Negativluftkammer. 
Lösung ist recht einfach: Den Druck auf den Maximalwert der Gabel erhöhen und die Gabel auseinanderziehen. 
Ein lösen des Casting ist nicht notwendig und nen Kabelbinder durch den Staubabstreifer zu schieben hat schon zu Undichtigkeiten geführt. 
Andere Lösungsansätze für das Problem mit dem fehlenden Federweg ist:
A) zu hohe Reibung durch trockene Staubabstreifer. Hier hilft ,wie die Foxjungs schon empfohlen haben, die Karre kopfüber zu lagern oder halt ein kleiner Service. 
B) der Druck ist zu niedrig um die Gabel gegen den Charger und das Eigengewicht aus dem Casting zu drücken. Die hier genannten 65psi sind für ne Gabel mit Debon Air Luftfeder schon arg wenig wenn der jeweilige Fahrer wirklich so leicht ist, ich schätze es müssten 55kg sein, kommt man um ein umshimen des Chargers wohl eh nicht drumherum.


----------



## Agent500 (5. Oktober 2018)

@SCM



SCM schrieb:


> Hi, unten in den Tauchrohren kann sich auch ein Unterdruck bilden, also zwischen Casting und Tauchrohren.



Hi, super vielen Dank. Genau daran lag es.  Jetzt hab ich 180mm auch nach dem Einfedern. 

Hab einfach nochmal den Luftdruck abgelassen, die Gabel um 180° gedreht, damit das Öl nicht auslaufen kann, die beiden unteren Schrauben gelöst, zwei Gewindegänge wieder reingeschraubt und mit dem Gummihammer leicht auf die Schrauben gehauen, um die Pressfassung von den Führungsstangen zu lösen. Auf der Luft-Seite war der Unterdruck deutlich zu hören. Alles wieder zusammengebaut, Luft rein. Läuft. 

@Colonel Hogan
Thx auch für deine Lösungsideen. 

Kabelbinder durch den Staubabstreifer schieben war mich auch nicht geheuer. Da hab ich lieber die Tauchrohre schnell minimal gelöst.


----------



## SCM (5. Oktober 2018)

Supi! Die anderen sollten das auch mal so ausprobieren, wie @Colonel Hogan vorgeschlagen hat bzw. den umständlicheren Weg mit dem Lösen der Schrauben unten. Eins von beiden sollte funktionieren.


----------



## Agent500 (5. Oktober 2018)

Hier das Video könnte auch helfen, falls man den vollen Federweg wie bspw. @agis wiederherstellen möchte. Mein Text ist ja nicht unbedingt selbsterklärend. Da ist das Video schon besser. 






Ab 1:35min, nur die Gabel dann eben um 180° drehen, damit das Öl nicht rausläuft. Drehmoment der Schrauben ist 7,3NM.


----------



## Itekei (5. Oktober 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Ferndiagnose sieht auf jeden Fall nach Zero Stack aus.


Aaalso. Der flinke Acros Support weiss nicht, dass Canyon im Torque seinen Steuersatz verbaut. Dieser ist jedoch der 

AZ-44 (ZS44/28.6) oben,
AZ-56 (ZS56/40) unten.

Falls das mal jemand braucht. Ich habe meinen ausgebaut und ordentlich wieder eingebaut, jetzt ist Ruhe im Karton


----------



## SCM (5. Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte ursprünglich mal 2 Tokens im Super Deluxe verbaut, da mir das von Canyon für die Abstimmung des Hinterbaus empfohlen wurde. Ich hatte gerade auf Passagen mit schnellen Schlägen das Problem, dass der Dämpfer dicht gemacht hat. Die Tokens sind jetzt wieder draußen und ich habe Huber Bushings verbaut. Gerade die Originalbuchsen waren echt übel. Deutliches Übermaß sowohl am Dämpferauge als auch an der Buchse. Da hat sich nix gedreht - ich denke sogar, dass sich eher die Buchse im Rahmen als im Dämpferauge gedreht hat. Die neuen Buchsen gleiten schon mit Handkraft im Dämpferauge. Ich bilde mir auch ein, dass der Hinterbau dadurch etwas agiler geworden ist. Es sind nicht die Leistungssprünge wie z.B. an meinem alten Session zu erwarten, wo der Dämpfer sich beim Einfedern deutlich stärker um die Buchse dreht (hier musste ich Zug- und Druckstufe nach dem Einbau von Huber tatsächlich komplett neu einstellen), aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Reibungsverluste bzw. Losbrechmomente wie sie bei den Rock Shox-Originalteilen vorgeherrscht haben, positiv für die Hinterbauperformance waren. Jetzt ist da Ruhe.

Ohne die Tokens ist der Hinterbau deutlich aktiver, allerdings habe ich immer noch das Phänomen, dass die Zugstufe einen sinnvollen Einstellbereich von 2 Klicks hat. Jeder Klick mehr und das Teil wird unfahrbar langsam. Das nervt mich tierisch - und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das in anderen Bikes anders ist, da das Torque jetzt ja kein völlig absurdes Umlenkverhältnis hat. Oder wurde fürs Torque ein unpassender Shimstack eingebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted454618 (7. Oktober 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Die nächsten Tage ??? Hopphopp,ab inn Keller



Also an der Bremse hat das ablassen nichts gebracht. Ich fahre einfach mit schleifender Bremse.

Das Bike geht eh wegen dem Lager mach Canyon zum Check.

Kann mir jemand eventuell sagen ob es einen mud guard gibt den man am torque hinten befestigen kann?   Leider ist der vom Sender zu groß um ihn zu befestigen.

Hat einer Tipps bzw. einen Vergleich fuer  die Einstellung des al 5 mit 96 kg?


----------



## Yannic_M (7. Oktober 2018)

kampftuete schrieb:


> Abend. Habe das Torque 7 Al jetzt insgesamt 3 Tage in 2 verschiedenen Bikeparks gefahren und 2 Tage auf den Hometrails am Teufelsberg. Geht gut und gibt mir den Mut höhere Sprünge anzugehen. In Klinovec bin ich auch den verblockten und technischen Abzweig des DH-Trails gefahren. Habe mich unsicherer gefühlt als mit meinem 130 mm 29 Trail Bike. Da ich diese Sorte Trails am liebsten fahre, habe ich mich entschieden das Torque wieder zu verkaufen.
> Wenn jemand Interesse hat, einfach bei mir melden.
> 
> Wie gesagt, habe ich das Fahrrad seit dem 14. September und war damit insgesamt 5 Tage unterwegs.
> ...




Hier, Interesse


----------



## agis (8. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Supi! Die anderen sollten das auch mal so ausprobieren, wie
> 
> @Colonel Hogan vorgeschlagen hat bzw. den umständlicheren Weg mit dem Lösen der Schrauben unten. Eins von beiden sollte funktionieren.



...hat leider nichts gebracht, weder noch... bin jetzt echt entäuscht


----------



## SCM (8. Oktober 2018)

agis schrieb:


> ...hat leider nichts gebracht, weder noch... bin jetzt echt entäuscht



Sicher, dass die Luftkammer beim Zusammenschrauben des Castings völlig ausgefedert ist? Bitte mal nachsehen. Was passiert, wenn Du im auseinandergebauten Zustand am Luftkammerkolben ziehst? Schnellt der wieder um die ca. 8mm zurück?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Oktober 2018)

agis schrieb:


> ...hat leider nichts gebracht, weder noch... bin jetzt echt entäuscht


Wie schwer bzw leicht bist du eigentlich und hat deine Lyrik die Debon Air Negativkammer?
Mir kommen 65psi nämlich verdammt wenig vor wenn’s ne Debon Air is es noch seltsamer.


----------



## agis (8. Oktober 2018)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Wie schwer bzw leicht bist du eigentlich und hat deine Lyrik die Debon Air Negativkammer?
> Mir kommen 65psi nämlich verdammt wenig vor wenn’s ne Debon Air is es noch seltsamer.



Inklusiv Ausrüstung ca. 70kg! Nun, 65PSI zeigt das Manometer bei 30-35%SAG! Ob die Anzeige korrekt ist oder nicht, weiß ich nicht....



SCM schrieb:


> Sicher, dass die Luftkammer beim Zusammenschrauben des Castings völlig ausgefedert ist? Bitte mal nachsehen. Was passiert, wenn Du im auseinandergebauten Zustand am Luftkammerkolben ziehst? Schnellt der wieder um die ca. 8mm zurück?


 Ja, bin ich mir 100% sicher


SCM schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn Du im auseinandergebauten Zustand am Luftkammerkolben ziehst? Schnellt der wieder um die ca. 8mm zurück?


wie meinst Du das? bin wie* Agent500* beschrieben vorgegegangen!

Inzwischen habe ich Canyon und Sram angerufen und sowohl das Problem, als auch die vorgeschlagene Lösungen beschrieben! Bezüglich der Lösungen, die haben mich fast ausgelacht, so mein Eindruck 

Laut Sram, that's not a bug that's a feature, will die Gabel checken, Canyon will das Bike austauschen, und ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob Rock Shox sein soll... Hat Fox ähnliches Verhalten?


----------



## SCM (8. Oktober 2018)

agis schrieb:


> Inklusiv Ausrüstung ca. 70kg! Nun, 65PSI zeigt das Manometer bei 30-35%SAG! Ob die Anzeige korrekt ist oder nicht, weiß ich nicht....
> 
> 
> Ja, bin ich mir 100% sicher
> ...



Ok, ich versuche, es nochmal zu erklären. 

Wenn Du das Casting entfernt hast, siehst Du ja auf der Luftseite unten den Kolben, der mit dem Casting verschraubt wird. Wenn Du jetzt den für dich passenden Druck herstellst, ist der Kolben maximal ausgefahren? Oder lässt der sich noch um den Betrag, der dir an Federweg fehlt, nach unten ausziehen? Bzw. lässt er sich OHNE nennenswerten Widerstand komprimieren?

Falls der schon auf Anschlag ist und auch nur gegen einen spürbaren Widerstand komprimiert werden kann, ist alles ok und Du müsstest den nominellen Federweg haben. Der Fehler kann sich dann eigentlich nur beim Zusammenbau ergeben.

Daher: Gabel mit Druck in der Luftkammer wieder zusammenbauen. Aufpassen, dass das Casting nur dann verschlossen wird, wenn die Luftkammer nicht komprimiert ist (sonst ist im Casting ein Unterdruck). Wenn Du so vorgehst, MUSS der vollständige Federweg zur Verfügung stehen. Ansonsten fehlen Dir 8mm vom Tauchrohr...

Und was passiert, wenn Du die Gabel aktuell auseinander ziehst? Stellt die sich dann wieder auf den verkürzten Federweg zurück? Falls ja, MUSS dort irgendwo ein Unterdruck herrschen.

Die Frage, die Du klären musst ist: an welchem Punkt des Zusammenbaus verschwinden plötzlich die 8mm? Die sind ja nicht einfach so weg.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Oktober 2018)

agis schrieb:


> Inklusiv Ausrüstung ca. 70kg! Nun, 65PSI zeigt das Manometer bei 30-35%SAG! Ob die Anzeige korrekt ist oder nicht, weiß ich nicht....
> 
> 
> Ja, bin ich mir 100% sicher
> ...


Ich bleib dabei das du zu wenig Druck in der Luftkammer fährst. 
Bei deinem Gewicht würd ich erstmal alle Token aus der Luftkammer entfernen und die Gabel auf nen SAG von 25-max 30% einstellen. 
Dann biste vermutlich bei 75psi und der Federweg ist komplett sichtbar.


----------



## agis (8. Oktober 2018)

Als erstes, vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe, echt TOP!!!!



SCM schrieb:


> Und was passiert, wenn Du die Gabel aktuell auseinander ziehst? Stellt die sich dann wieder auf den verkürzten Federweg zurück? Falls ja, MUSS dort irgendwo ein Unterdruck herrschen.


....das kann ich sofort beantworten: bleibt auf 180mm! Über den Rest berichte ich noch....


Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Dann biste vermutlich bei 75psi und der Federweg ist komplett sichtbar.


Token habe ich (noch) nicht entfernt, aber mit bis 80PSI gleiches Verhalten... ab 100PSI sieht es besser aus, ca 5mm Verlust

Ist die FOX Gabel besser diesbezüglich? Wenn ja, bestelle ich lieber das 9er Model.....


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Oktober 2018)

agis schrieb:


> Als erstes, vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe, echt TOP!!!!
> 
> 
> ....das kann ich sofort beantworten: bleibt auf 180mm! Über den Rest berichte ich noch....
> ...


Bist du mit dem Bike schon gefahren?
Wenn nein: machst du beim aufpumpen der Gabel den Druckausgleich zwischen Positiv,-und Negativkammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agis (8. Oktober 2018)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Bist du mit dem Bike schon gefahren?
> Wenn nein: machst du beim aufpumpen der Gabel den Druckausgleich zwischen Positiv,-und Negativkammer



...auch das habe ich schon merhfach gemacht!!!!



SCM schrieb:


> Ok, ich versuche, es nochmal zu erklären.
> 
> Wenn Du das Casting entfernt hast, siehst Du ja auf der Luftseite unten den Kolben, der mit dem Casting verschraubt wird. Wenn Du jetzt den für dich passenden Druck herstellst, ist der Kolben maximal ausgefahren? Oder lässt der sich noch um den Betrag, der dir an Federweg fehlt, nach unten ausziehen? Bzw. lässt er sich OHNE nennenswerten Widerstand komprimieren?
> 
> ...



Also, die Gabel habe ich nicht auseinander genommen, schließlich handelt es sich um ein neues Rad, mit neue Komponenten, gehe ich zu mind. davon aus!

Habe aber die "light" Lösung ausprobiert:


Agent500 schrieb:


> Hab einfach nochmal den Luftdruck abgelassen, die Gabel um 180° gedreht, damit das Öl nicht auslaufen kann, die beiden unteren Schrauben gelöst, zwei Gewindegänge wieder reingeschraubt und mit dem Gummihammer leicht auf die Schrauben gehauen, um die Pressfassung von den Führungsstangen zu lösen. Auf der Luft-Seite war der Unterdruck deutlich zu hören. Alles wieder zusammengebaut, Luft rein. Läuft.



Auch diese Lösung hat bei mir nicht funktioniert!

Nach dem Gesprächen mit Canyon und Sram, werde ich mich leider von diesem Torque trennen; bin schließlich noch nicht intensiv damit gefahren, nur "saubere" Sprünge über Bordsteine und Treppen zwecks Einstellung! Canyon nimmt es ohne weiteres zurück (Sehr guter Service, muss ich sagen!)



SCM schrieb:


> allerdings habe ich immer noch das Phänomen, dass die Zugstufe einen sinnvollen Einstellbereich von 2 Klicks hat. Jeder Klick mehr und das Teil wird unfahrbar langsam. Das nervt mich tierisch



...dies habe ich auch festgestellt!!!


UND HIER NOCH EIN MAL MEINE FRAGE: HABEN FOX-USER AUCH ÄHNLICHES ZU BERICHTEN????


----------



## SCM (8. Oktober 2018)

agis schrieb:


> Also, die Gabel habe ich nicht auseinander genommen, schließlich handelt es sich um ein neues Rad, mit neue Komponenten, gehe ich zu mind. davon aus!



Das wäre dann wohl die Lösung gewesen. Wahrscheinlich Druckunterschied durch Temperaturgefälle o.Ä. Kann bei jeder Luftgabel vorkommen, unabhängig vom Hersteller - hat auch nichts mit besser oder schlechter zu tun, bei Fox kann das genauso sein. Hatten wir hier aber auch mehrfach beschrieben und dauert 2 Minuten, ohne dass hier besondere Kenntnisse oder Werkzeuge erforderlich sind.


----------



## Deleted454618 (8. Oktober 2018)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Ich bleib dabei das du zu wenig Druck in der Luftkammer fährst.
> Bei deinem Gewicht würd ich erstmal alle Token aus der Luftkammer entfernen und die Gabel auf nen SAG von 25-max 30% einstellen.
> Dann biste vermutlich bei 75psi und der Federweg ist komplett sichtbar.



Ich bin nicht sicher ob ich dem hier folgen kann. Ich habe an meinem AL 5 OEM mit Ausruestung 100 kg. Mit dem 30% SAG fahre ich knapp 80 psi. Mit 75 komme ich auf flowigen Trails schon an den Gabelanschlag. Da klingt 65 mit dem geringen Gewicht gar nicht so schlecht, oder?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Oktober 2018)

Nightz schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht sicher ob ich dem hier folgen kann. Ich habe an meinem AL 5 OEM mit Ausruestung 100 kg. Mit dem 30% SAG fahre ich knapp 80 psi. Mit 75 komme ich auf flowigen Trails schon an den Gabelanschlag. Da klingt 65 mit dem geringen Gewicht gar nicht so schlecht, oder?


Die Frage die ich schon öfter gestellt habe und mir nie beantwortet wurde...Debon Air oder nicht.
Macht halt locker 20psi Unterschied.
Bin meine Lyrik mit 170mm FW mit der alten Negativkammer mit 70psi gefahren und seit dem Umbau auf Debon Air bin ich bei 90-95psi...bei 82kg naggisch


----------



## agis (9. Oktober 2018)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Ich bleib dabei das du zu wenig Druck in der Luftkammer fährst.
> Bei deinem Gewicht würd ich erstmal alle Token aus der Luftkammer entfernen und die Gabel auf nen SAG von 25-max 30% einstellen.
> Dann biste vermutlich bei 75psi und der Federweg ist komplett sichtbar.





Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Die Frage die ich schon öfter gestellt habe und mir nie beantwortet wurde...Debon Air oder nicht.
> Macht halt locker 20psi Unterschied.
> Bin meine Lyrik mit 170mm FW mit der alten Negativkammer mit 70psi gefahren und seit dem Umbau auf Debon Air bin ich bei 90-95psi...bei 82kg naggisch



OK Hogan, kein Debon Air! 
Trotzdem Token raus, auf 80psi aufgepumpt, 1mm Gewinn (wenn überhaupt)! Gut währe es..... Ab 90-95psi sieht es besser aus. Muss ich eben zulegen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. Oktober 2018)

agis schrieb:


> OK Hogan, kein Debon Air!
> Trotzdem Token raus, auf 80psi aufgepumpt, 1mm Gewinn (wenn überhaupt)! Gut währe es..... Ab 90-95psi sieht es besser aus. Muss ich eben zulegen


Dann muss ich passen. 
Unterdruck haben wir ausgeschlossen. 
Debon Air auch. 
Zu wenig Druck is auch raus. 

Bleibt im Prinzip nur noch der Charger, aber bei ner neuen Gabel den entlüften zu müssen is ja auch Käse, obwohl es echt easy is. 
Nimm halt zu oder schick zurück
Mahlzeit


----------



## agis (9. Oktober 2018)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Bleibt im Prinzip nur noch der Charger, aber bei ner neuen Gabel den entlüften zu müssen is ja auch Käse, obwohl es echt easy is.



wie "easy" ist das denn? einfacher als einpacken und wegschicken?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. Oktober 2018)

agis schrieb:


> wie "easy" ist das denn? einfacher als einpacken und wegschicken?


Ähnlich einfach. Vor allem schneller






https://www.sram.com/sites/default/...rvice_manual_2018_lyrik_yari_german_rev_d.pdf
Ab Seite 33 wird der ausbau sehr gut erklärt. Falls das nicht das Manual für das korrekte Baujahr ist kannste hier das richtige raussuchen.
https://www.sram.com/service/rockshox/7,719,434


----------



## Deleted454618 (11. Oktober 2018)

Hallo

An meiner Steckachse hinten am AL 5.0 rutscht der Hebel immer raus. Deshalb würde ich gerne eine andere mit Umleghebel oder Schraube nutzen. Könnt ihr mir sagen welche hier passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (11. Oktober 2018)

Nightz schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> An meiner Steckachse hinten am AL 5.0 rutscht der Hebel immer raus. Deshalb würde ich gerne eine andere mit Umleghebel oder Schraube nutzen. Könnt ihr mir sagen welche hier passt?


Keine Antwort auf Deine Frage, aber: das würde ich reklamieren und mir nen neuen schicken lassen. Das sitzt bei mir bombenfest, ohne Möglichkeit, irgendwie zu verrutschen oder sich zu lösen.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (11. Oktober 2018)

Bin mal gespannt wann meins kommt . Momentan fast egal, da ausgekugelte Schulter und OP nächste Woche nötig . Aber wenn ich es schonmal hier stehen hätte
Was meint ihr passt besser zum Türkis .
Entweder lila oder orange ( Lenker und Pedale )


----------



## JeanCena (11. Oktober 2018)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wann meins kommt . Momentan fast egal, da ausgekugelte Schulter und OP nächste Woche nötig . Aber wenn ich es schonmal hier stehen hätte
> Was meint ihr passt besser zum Türkis .
> Entweder lila oder orange ( Lenker und Pedale )



Ich würde Orange nehmen, das passt ganz gut. Wie nach Gulf'scher Art.
Lila wäre mir zu kontrastlos und da ich annehme dass du auf knallige Farben stehst (Türkises Rad), denke ich würde es besser passen.


----------



## andreas30785 (13. Oktober 2018)

Hey Leute was empfiehlt ihr beim Torque für eine Rahmengröße bei 179 und 83 schrittl.?


----------



## SCM (13. Oktober 2018)

andreas30785 schrieb:


> Hey Leute was empfiehlt ihr beim Torque für eine Rahmengröße bei 179 und 83 schrittl.?


L


----------



## JudMa (13. Oktober 2018)

andreas30785 schrieb:


> Hey Leute was empfiehlt ihr beim Torque für eine Rahmengröße bei 179 und 83 schrittl.?



Habe exakt die gleiche Größe/SL und weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie man ohne Kommentar L empfehlen kann.

Ich fahre M und das passt perfekt. Das Bike soll doch wendig bleiben.

Als ich das erste mal M gefahren bin, kam es mir fast zu lang vor.

Setz dich auf M und L.
Meine Empfehlung ganz klar M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andreas30785 (13. Oktober 2018)

Haste mal ein foto wo du drauf sitzt zum Vergleich?


----------



## Rick7 (13. Oktober 2018)

@JudMa: Volle Zustimmung. 1,79 m...schon erstmal "klassisch" bei M zuhause.


----------



## harryhallers (13. Oktober 2018)

andreas30785 schrieb:


> Hey Leute was empfiehlt ihr beim Torque für eine Rahmengröße bei 179 und 83 schrittl.?


L


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. Oktober 2018)

Bin 1,78 und bin das Torque von nem Kumpel in Mehring in L gefahren...passt.


----------



## Rick7 (14. Oktober 2018)

Einfach M und L testen... entscheiden, fertig.


----------



## Hinouf (14. Oktober 2018)

Schon witzig, wie sich die Rahmengrößenmode immer wieder ändert. In ein paar Jahren werden sie sicher wieder kleiner empfohlen .


----------



## morgenshalbacht (14. Oktober 2018)

Jungs, ich brauche eure Hilfe. Geht um meine Gabel beim AL 6.0

Ich wiege ja nur 55kg, was bedeutet, dass ich auch nur ca 40PSI darauflassen kann, damit sie tut, was sie soll, aber:

- dann verliert sie gleich mal gute 2cm Federweg, weil sie nahez auf Werkzustand einsackt..
- kann ich sie von Hand wieder rausziehen, aber Problem bleibt halt Problem..

Wie löse ich das?
Wäre dankbar über Hilfe!


----------



## Rick7 (14. Oktober 2018)

Zunehmen  
Ne sry is keine wirkliche Option ^^ weiß aber auch leider kein Tipp.


----------



## kampftuete (14. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

probiere die Gabel auf max. Druck aufzupumpen und dann wieder die Luft abzulassen. Schau mal, wie es sich dann mit dem Federweg verhält.

Hatte das Problem bei meiner Fox (Torque 7) in ähnlicher Weise. 1 cm Federweg war weg. Danach war der wieder da.

Grüße


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. Oktober 2018)

morgenshalbacht schrieb:


> Jungs, ich brauche eure Hilfe. Geht um meine Gabel beim AL 6.0
> 
> Ich wiege ja nur 55kg, was bedeutet, dass ich auch nur ca 40PSI darauflassen kann, damit sie tut, was sie soll, aber:
> 
> ...


Also bei ner Lyrik mit Debon Air is 40psi schon arg wenig. 
Wieviel Prozent SAG sind das denn?
Gibt die Gabel denn die verlorenen 2cm Federweg mit mehr Druck frei?
Wenn ja liegt schonmal kein Defekt im herkömmlichen Sinn vor. 
Dein Problem ist hier einfach dein geringes Gewicht und der daraus resultierende Druck in der Luftkammer, der ist hier nämlich so gering das er es nicht schafft die Gabel aus dem Federweg zu heben, zumal die Luftfeder auch noch gegen den Charger arbeitet. 
Ein umshimen des Chargers kann hier helfen, der ist nämlich auf ein durchschnittliches Gewicht von ca. 80kg abgestimmt. 
Das Problem ist bei leichten Fahrern und vor allem Frauen bekannt. 
Die verbauten Tokens würd ich auch entfernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morgenshalbacht (15. Oktober 2018)

kampftuete schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> probiere die Gabel auf max. Druck aufzupumpen und dann wieder die Luft abzulassen. Schau mal, wie es sich dann mit dem Federweg verhält.
> 
> ...


..habe ich gestern Abend schonmal probiert, nur leider ohne Erfolg..  Trotzdem danke für den Tipp!


----------



## morgenshalbacht (15. Oktober 2018)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Also bei ner Lyrik mit Debon Air is 40psi schon arg wenig.
> Wieviel Prozent SAG sind das denn?
> Gibt die Gabel denn die verlorenen 2cm Federweg mit mehr Druck frei?
> Wenn ja liegt schonmal kein Defekt im herkömmlichen Sinn vor.
> Dein Problem ist hier einfach dein geringes Gewicht und der daraus resultierende Druck in der Luftkammer, der ist hier nämlich so gering das er es nicht schafft die Gabel aus dem Federweg zu heben, zumal die Luftfeder auch noch gegen den Charger arbeitet.



Bei 45PSI habe ich ca. 30% SAG. So wie ich es gern hätte.. aber dann stecken eben ca. 2cm in der Gabel.
Ich frage mich halt, warum Canyon extra ein sog. Women-Modell rausbringt, was angeblich für Fahrerinnen mit geringem Körpergewicht voreingestellt ist, wenn es dann doch zu diesem Problem kommt? Was denken die sich denn? Dass ne Frau mit 80kg eine S Größe kauft und fährt? ... und was ist dann erst bei Größe XS Fahrerinnen.. die müssten doch ein ähliches Problem mit der Gabel haben, wenn man jetzt mal Körpergröße und Gewicht relativiert.. oder?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. Oktober 2018)

morgenshalbacht schrieb:


> Bei 45PSI habe ich ca. 30% SAG. So wie ich es gern hätte.. aber dann stecken eben ca. 2cm in der Gabel.
> Ich frage mich halt, warum Canyon extra ein sog. Women-Modell rausbringt, was angeblich für Fahrerinnen mit geringem Körpergewicht voreingestellt ist, wenn es dann doch zu diesem Problem kommt? Was denken die sich denn? Dass ne Frau mit 80kg eine S Größe kauft und fährt? ... und was ist dann erst bei Größe XS Fahrerinnen.. die müssten doch ein ähliches Problem mit der Gabel haben, wenn man jetzt mal Körpergröße und Gewicht relativiert.. oder?


Inwieweit der Service von RockShox da geht kann ich nicht beurteilen. 
Letztendlich bekommt Canyon die Gabeln geliefert und baut sie ein. 
Is also kein Canyon spezifisches Problem. 
Vielleicht hast du zusätzlich noch Unterdruck im Casting. 
Stell dein Bike auf den Kopf und stell dich vorsichtig auf die Griffe und zieh das Casting nach oben...wenn’s jetzt zischt sollte wieder mehr, vielleicht auch alles, der Standrohre sichtbar sein.


----------



## morgenshalbacht (15. Oktober 2018)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du zusätzlich noch Unterdruck im Casting.
> Stell dein Bike auf den Kopf und stell dich vorsichtig auf die Griffe und zieh das Casting nach oben...wenn’s jetzt zischt sollte wieder mehr, vielleicht auch alles, der Standrohre sichtbar sein.



Teste ich am Abend! Vielen Dank!

Wenn alles nicht hilft, geht die Gabel dann wohl im
Winter mal zu RockShox in den Service.


----------



## agis (15. Oktober 2018)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Inwieweit der Service von RockShox da geht kann ich nicht beurteilen.
> Letztendlich bekommt Canyon die Gabeln geliefert und baut sie ein.
> Is also kein Canyon spezifisches Problem.
> Vielleicht hast du zusätzlich noch Unterdruck im Casting.
> Stell dein Bike auf den Kopf und stell dich vorsichtig auf die Griffe und zieh das Casting nach oben...wenn’s jetzt zischt sollte wieder mehr, vielleicht auch alles, der Standrohre sichtbar sein.



....oh! was lese ich denn da? Bin also nicht der einzige mit RS/Lyrik Probleme! Meiner Meinung nach, Qualitätsicherung bei RS existiert nicht

Echt schade, denn ich mag das Torque! Dennoch, ich bin nicht bereit dieses hin und her mit noch nicht mal richtig eingefahrenen Gabeln anzufangen! Will es nicht schwarz malen, aber ich zweifle an der kompentenz von SRAM Dealer Service, persönliche, äußerst negative Erfahrung!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. Oktober 2018)

agis schrieb:


> ....oh! was lese ich denn da? Bin also nicht der einzige mit RS/Lyrik Probleme! Meiner Meinung nach, Qualitätsicherung bei RS existiert nicht
> 
> Echt schade, denn ich mag das Torque! Dennoch, ich bin nicht bereit dieses hin und her mit noch nicht mal richtig eingefahrenen Gabeln anzufangen! Will es nicht schwarz malen, aber ich zweifle an der kompentenz von SRAM Dealer Service, persönliche, äußerst negative Erfahrung!


Was hat das mit Qualitätssicherung zu tun wenn ein/e Fahrer/in zu leicht für die Standardeinstellung ist?
Ein Umstand der durch jeden Servicepartner, RockShox, Gabeltuner oder auch selbst behoben werden kann. 
Is zwar ärgerlich aber konstruktionsbedingt muss so ne Federgabel halt auf irgendein Gewicht voreingestellt sein


----------



## agis (15. Oktober 2018)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Qualitätssicherung zu tun wenn ein/e Fahrer/in zu leicht für die Standardeinstellung ist?
> Ein Umstand der durch jeden Servicepartner, RockShox, Gabeltuner oder auch selbst behoben werden kann.
> Is zwar ärgerlich aber konstruktionsbedingt muss so ne Federgabel halt auf irgendein Gewicht voreingestellt sein



....plausible Erklärung, bin bei dir wenn es tatsächlich so ist! Dennoch, wieso bekomme ich weder von Canyon, noch von DealerService diese Auskunft? Nun, der zweite Torque ist unterwegs, und ich bin gespannt....


----------



## SCM (15. Oktober 2018)

Zu allen, bei denen die Gabel nicht den kompletten Federweg freigibt:

Wir denken jetzt mal systematisch. Nicht Rock Shox, nicht Fox, nicht Charger, nicht Debon Air, sondern: zwei ineinandersteckende Rohre.

Beide Rohre sind luftdicht (auch zu einander) verschlossen und in beiden Rohren herrscht unterschiedlicher Druck, im inneren deutlich mehr als im äußeren.

Das innere Rohr lässt sich um X cm in das äußere Rohr schieben. Hierbei wird die Luft im inneren Rohr komprimiert.

Wenn das innere Rohr jetzt nicht mehr in die Ausgangsposition zurückkehrt, kann das verschiedene Ursachen haben:

1. Der Druck im inneren Rohr reicht nicht, um die Reibung zu überwinden.
2. Es herrscht ein Unterdruck irgendwo im System, der ein vollständiges Ausfahren des inneren Rohres verhindert.
3. Irgendwo im System herrscht eine mechanische/hydraulische Gegenkraft, die ein vollständiges Ausfahren des inneren Rohres verhindert.

Zurück zur Gabel:

1. Könnte bei ganz geringem Druck tatsächlich vorkommen. Wir sprechen hier jedoch über 40 PSI im ausgefederten Zustand und deutlich mehr im komprimierten, d.h. Reibung kann als Fehlerquelle ausgeschlossen werden.
3. In Betracht käme hier ein Widerstand im Charger, der vom geringen Druck in der Luftkartusche nicht überwunden werden kann. Halte ich allerdings für sehr unwahrscheinlich, da das die Kennlinie der Gabel komplett durcheinanderbringen würde. Auf den ersten 2 Zentimetern müsste die Gabel in diesem Fall bockhart sein, wenn der Ölfluss hier 40 PSI Druck  blockieren könnte. Von daher scheidet auch Möglichkeit 3 aus.
2. Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass in 99,9% der Fälle ein Unterdruck herrscht, der verhindert, dass die Gabel komplett ausgefahren wird. Zumal sie mit der Hand ohne Probleme ausgezogen werden kann und anschließend wieder 2cm absackt. Das Absacken weist ja schon darauf hin, dass da eine (Gegen-)Kraft am Werk ist, die mangels entsprechender anderer Bauteile nur auf fehlerhaften Druckverhältnissen basieren kann.

Dieser Unterdruck ist mit den hier umfangreich beschriebenen Maßnahmen in 2-5 Minuten von jedem beseitigt.


----------



## mario1982 (15. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> L


Sucht noch jemand ein torque? Verkaufe meines höchstwahrscheinlich.


SCM schrieb:


> Das ist doch egal, ob sich dieses Bauteil seitlich bewegt. Selbst wenn sich das Yoke mit der Hand vollständig zusammendrücken ließe, würde es aufgrund der Verstrebung zwischen der Wippe niemals hierzu kommen! Das Yoke ist KEIN für die Rahmensteifigkeit maßgebliches Bauteil, es leitet nur Kräfte aus dem Hinterbau in den Dämpfer weiter.
> 
> Eine Rahmensteifigkeitsmessung würde mit und ohne Yoke zum gleichen Ergebnis kommen, da es sich um eine Dämpferverlängerung(!) und nicht um einen echten Bestandteil der Hinterbaukonstruktion handelt.
> 
> ...



Ich stelle heute Abend Bilder hier rein von den schleifspuren. 
Hab heute schon mit Canyon telefoniert und ich soll denen das auch mal zukommen lassen.
Habe auch schon jemanden gefunden bei dem das auch ist. 
Ich war gestern das erste mal auf ner richtigen Dh Strecke in klinovic mit dem guten Stück und das torque geht so geil ab. Hätte ich nie gedacht. Will es echt ungern wieder zurückgeben müssen, aber nach dem Tag Dh geballer, hat es erneut geschliffen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (15. Oktober 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Sucht noch jemand ein torque? Verkaufe meines höchstwahrscheinlich.
> 
> 
> Ich stelle heute Abend Bilder hier rein von den schleifspuren.
> ...



Poste bitte nicht nur die Schleifspuren, sondern auch die Position des Yokes, damit man das irgendwie in Relation zueinander setzen kann. Interessiert mich, wie das mechanisch zustande kommt.


----------



## agis (15. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> 2. Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass in 99,9% der Fälle ein Unterdruck herrscht, der verhindert, dass die Gabel komplett ausgefahren wird. Zumal sie mit der Hand ohne Probleme ausgezogen werden kann und anschließend wieder 2cm absackt. Das Absacken weist ja schon darauf hin, dass da eine (Gegen-)Kraft am Werk ist, die mangels entsprechender anderer Bauteile nur auf fehlerhaften Druckverhältnissen basieren kann.



....ich bin das 0,1% also  Die Gabel sackt nicht anschließend ab, bleibt auf dem Vollen Federweg, und beim näxten einfedern wieder 0,8mm
abgesagt....also, Fall 1 oder 3???


----------



## SCM (15. Oktober 2018)

agis schrieb:


> ....ich bin das 0,1% also  Die Gabel sackt nicht anschließend ab, bleibt auf dem Vollen Federweg, und beim näxten einfedern wieder 0,8mm
> abgesagt....also, Fall 1 oder 3???



Hattest du die Tauchrohre jetzt unten mal geöffnet? Wie weit das bei Unterdruck ausfedert hängt doch auch von der Ausfedergeschwindigkeit und der Einfedertiefe ab. Von daher kann das -logischerweise- jedesmal unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## morgenshalbacht (15. Oktober 2018)

agis schrieb:


> ....ich bin das 0,1% also  Die Gabel sackt nicht anschließend ab, bleibt auf dem Vollen Federweg, und beim näxten einfedern wieder 0,8mm
> abgesagt....also, Fall 1 oder 3???



Bei mir ganz genau so! Sackt anschließend nicht wieder ab.


----------



## greg12 (15. Oktober 2018)

hört sich nach unterdruck in den tauchrohren an. also tauchrohre abziehen, dann sollte sich der unterdruck verabschieden..
was allerdings auch möglich ist, dass der druckausgleich negativ- positivkammer nicht ordentlich funktioniert und damit die negativkammer mehr druck hat als die positive, daher das unvollständige ausfedern. gabel beim befüllen immer mal durchfedern und auch mal kräftig auseinanderziehen! man sollte es zischen hören...
wenn alles nichts hilft wird die gabel ein fall für den service!


----------



## mario1982 (15. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Poste bitte nicht nur die Schleifspuren, sondern auch die Position des Yokes, damit man das irgendwie in Relation zueinander setzen kann. Interessiert mich, wie das mechanisch zustande kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario1982 (15. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Poste bitte nicht nur die Schleifspuren, sondern auch die Position des Yokes, damit man das irgendwie in Relation zueinander setzen kann. Interessiert mich, wie das mechanisch zustande kommt.



Das Sitz alles richtig. Ziehe auch regelmäßig nach mit Drehmoment und löse auch Verspannungen, falls vorhanden. Die Abstände sind einfach auf beiden Seiten so gering in Verbindung mit dem flex, das es schleift. Man bekommt das nicht mit, aber es ist ja offensichtlich. Dieses Teil was am Rahmen schleift, nennt sich Joke?
Wie auch immer...
Kann nachher mal ein Video schicken, wenn ich das Rad hinten seitlich hin und her drücke, das es beideitig am Rahmen anliegt und da entstehen dann halt auch die schleifspuren bei gröberen Einsatz....


----------



## SCM (15. Oktober 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Das Sitz alles richtig. Ziehe auch regelmäßig nach mit Drehmoment und löse auch Verspannungen, falls vorhanden. Die Abstände sind einfach auf beiden Seiten so gering in Verbindung mit dem flex, das es schleift. Man bekommt das nicht mit, aber es ist ja offensichtlich. Dieses Teil was am Rahmen schleift, nennt sich Joke?
> Wie auch immer...
> Kann nachher mal ein Video schicken, wenn ich das Rad hinten seitlich hin und her drücke, das es beideitig am Rahmen anliegt und da entstehen dann halt auch die schleifspuren bei gröberen Einsatz....


Krass. Wenn ich bei meinem AL das Hinterrad seitlich belaste, bewegt sich da nix. Nicht mal, wenn ich da voll mit dem Fuß gegentrete. Die Spuren sind auf den Bildern ja oberhalb des Yokes. Wird der Abstand zwischen Yoke und Rahmen seitlich geringer, wenn das einfedert?

Rein theoretisch müsste dein Hinterhaus beim Fahren seitlich auch echt weich sein...

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das der Regelfall ist. Bin gespannt, was Canyon macht.


----------



## greg12 (15. Oktober 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Das Sitz alles richtig. Ziehe auch regelmäßig nach mit Drehmoment und löse auch Verspannungen, falls vorhanden. Die Abstände sind einfach auf beiden Seiten so gering in Verbindung mit dem flex, das es schleift. Man bekommt das nicht mit, aber es ist ja offensichtlich. Dieses Teil was am Rahmen schleift, nennt sich Joke?
> Wie auch immer...
> Kann nachher mal ein Video schicken, wenn ich das Rad hinten seitlich hin und her drücke, das es beideitig am Rahmen anliegt und da entstehen dann halt auch die schleifspuren bei gröberen Einsatz....


Betrachtet man den hinterbau ist das irgendwie nachvollziehbar dass das yoke schleift! Das yoke ist gelenkig mit dem Dämpferauge verbunden eine seitliche Drehung also möglich, dazu ist das yoke ohne Versteifung und dem schmalen Querschnitt sicher nicht übersteif. Verwindet sich nun auch noch der restliche hinterbau auf Grund seitlicher Belastung schleift das yoke am Rahmen. Eindeutig zu wenig steif und zu wenig Toleranz zum sitzrohr nur sicher nicht ganz einfach zu beheben!


----------



## SCM (15. Oktober 2018)

Warum verwindet sich dann bei mir nix? Der Hinterbau ist der gleiche beim CF und beim AL.

Edit: bin gerade nochmal aus Neugierde zu meinem Bike gegangen und habe jetzt mal recht brutal mit dem Fuß am Hinterrad gedrückt. Das Yoke flext hierbei seitlich ca. 1mm. Ist auch logisch, da da kaum Hebel über die kurze Wippe aufs Yoke übertragen wird.


----------



## mario1982 (15. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Warum verwindet sich dann bei mir nix?


https://streamable.com/
Und jetzt kommt ihr


----------



## mario1982 (15. Oktober 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> https://streamable.com/
> Und jetzt kommt ihr



Das ist ein Witz. Der flex ist so krass und beim fahren Lasten da noch ganz andere Kräfte drauf. Schon wenn man mit hoher Geschwindigkeit in Anlieger reinpresst, mal einen whip nicht sauber zurück zieht und und und. 
Wie schon gesagt. Der Hobel ist sonst richtig geil. Ob auf großen Sprüngen, Wurzel oder Steinfelder, läuft echt richtig gut! 
Doch die schleifspuren dürfen nicht sein...


----------



## SCM (15. Oktober 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Witz. Der flex ist so krass und beim fahren Lasten da noch ganz andere Kräfte drauf. Schon wenn man mit hoher Geschwindigkeit in Anlieger reinpresst, mal einen whip nicht sauber zurück zieht und und und.
> Wie schon gesagt. Der Hobel ist sonst richtig geil. Ob auf großen Sprüngen, Wurzel oder Steinfelder, läuft echt richtig gut!
> Doch die schleifspuren dürfen nicht sein...



Link funzt nich


----------



## mario1982 (15. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Link funzt nich


 Hm... ich schicke nochmal


----------



## mario1982 (15. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Link funzt nich


https://streamable.com/


----------



## SCM (15. Oktober 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> https://streamable.com/


Das ist immer noch der Link zur streamable-Startseite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario1982 (15. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Link funzt nich





SCM schrieb:


> Das ist immer noch der Link zur streamable-Startseite.


https://streamable.com/dl98v

Aber jetzt


----------



## JeanCena (15. Oktober 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> https://streamable.com/dl98v


Hm, interessant.
Ich hatte bei meinem AL ein schiefes Yoke und das war nur mit sehr starker Kraft an der einen Seite an den Rahmen biegbar.


----------



## SCM (15. Oktober 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> https://streamable.com/dl98v
> 
> Aber jetzt



Wtf. Also DAS ist ja wohl total kaputt!

Selbst wenn ich mich mit dem gesamten Körpergewicht in das Bike lehne und zerre, drücke, trete, bewegt sich da nur minimal was. Max. 1mm.

Das ist definitiv defekt. Sieht auch fast so aus, als würde sich der Hauptrahmen bewegen?! Kannst Du Mal schauen, ob sich der Sitzdom oder der Hinterbau bewegt?

Weg damit und neu, das ist nicht das, was normalerweise im Karton drin ist.

Total irre! Das muss doch fahren wie ne Gummikuh?

Bei @JeanCena ist das Yoke schief, das ist nochmal was komplett anderes.


----------



## mario1982 (15. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Wtf. Also DAS ist ja wohl total kaputt!
> 
> Selbst wenn ich mich mit dem gesamten Körpergewicht in das Bike lehne und zerre, drücke, trete, bewegt sich da nur minimal was. Max. 1mm.
> 
> ...




Hier von jemand anderen der das selbe Modell fährt! Bei ihm schaut es noch schlimmer aus. Er hat sein bike aber auch schon länger.


----------



## SCM (15. Oktober 2018)

Also das ist echt nicht richtig. Ich habe ja bisher bestritten, dass da was flexen kann, da ich den Hinterbau ja auch hier habe. Ich sehe jetzt, dass da was flexen kann, behaupte aber immer noch, dass das nicht der Hinterbau ist und definitiv nicht das Yoke. Das Yoke ist *unschuldig*. Das scheint irgendwie der Hauptrahmen zu sein?

An die anderen CF-Fahrer: flext das bei euch genauso, wie im Video? Bei AL tut sich da nämlich gar nichts.


----------



## mario1982 (15. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Also das ist echt nicht richtig. Ich habe ja bisher bestritten, dass da was flexen kann, da ich den Hinterbau ja auch hier habe. Ich sehe jetzt, dass da was flexen kann, behaupte aber immer noch, dass das nicht der Hinterbau ist und definitiv nicht das Yoke. Das Yoke ist *unschuldig*. Das scheint irgendwie der Hauptrahmen zu sein?
> 
> An die anderen CF-Fahrer: flext das bei euch genauso, wie im Video? Bei AL tut sich da nämlich gar nichts.



Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Kenne 3 die auch das Carbonmodell fahren und wir haben alle das selbe Problem! Bitte mal alle prüfen die ein Carbonmodell fahren und hier Rückmeldung machen. Das muss ja beim Rest auch so sein


----------



## Phileason (15. Oktober 2018)

Poah, das sieht wirklich krass aus! Bei meinem Hinterbau vom CF 8.0 flext da nix. Eben so wie von @SCM beschrieben, bei vollem Körpereinsatz vielleicht 1mm. 

Hier kann doch nur was mit dem gesamten Hinterbau nicht stimmen. Würde ich auf jeden Fall reklamieren...


----------



## mario1982 (15. Oktober 2018)

Phileason schrieb:


> Poah, das sieht wirklich krass aus! Bei meinem Hinterbau vom CF 8.0 flext da nix. Eben so wie von @SCM beschrieben, bei vollem Körpereinsatz vielleicht 1mm.
> 
> Hier kann doch nur was mit dem gesamten Hinterbau nicht stimmen. Würde ich auf jeden Fall reklamieren...


Hast du das Video gesehen wonach reingestellt habe? Mit einer Hand am Sattel zugreifen und mit der anderen Hand das Hinterrad seitlich hin und her bewegen. Das bewegt sich bei dir nur nen Millimeter?


----------



## SCM (15. Oktober 2018)

Wenn ihr da genau hinschaut: flext der Hauptrahmen oder der Hinterbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phileason (15. Oktober 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Hast du das Video gesehen wonach reingestellt habe? Mit einer Hand am Sattel zugreifen und mit der anderen Hand das Hinterrad seitlich hin und her bewegen. Das bewegt sich bei dir nur nen Millimeter?


 
Ja, war gerade extra nochmal in die Garage testen. Der Hinterbau flext bei mir kein Stück, auch bei maximalem Kraftaufwand nicht. So extrem wie in dem Video darf das meines Erachtens auch auf keinen Fall sein...


----------



## mario1982 (15. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Wenn ihr da genau hinschaut: flext der Hauptrahmen oder der Hinterbau?


Hinterbau


----------



## mario1982 (15. Oktober 2018)

Phileason schrieb:


> Ja, war gerade extra nochmal in die Garage testen. Der Hinterbau flext bei mir kein Stück, auch bei maximalem Kraftaufwand nicht. So extrem wie in dem Video darf das meines Erachtens auch auf keinen Fall sein...



Irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Wäre echt schön wenn es noch mehr Rückmeldungen gibt aus dieser gruppe


----------



## SCM (15. Oktober 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Wäre echt schön wenn es noch mehr Rückmeldungen gibt aus dieser gruppe



Wenn der Hinterbau flext und nicht der Sitzdom, dann ist es eigentlich egal, ob CF oder AL, da beide den gleichen Hinterbau haben. Dann müssten alle Mal in die Garage gehen und nachschauen.

Bei mir: 0 Flex.


----------



## mario1982 (16. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Wenn der Hinterbau flext und nicht der Sitzdom, dann ist es eigentlich egal, ob CF oder AL, da beide den gleichen Hinterbau haben. Dann müssten alle Mal in die Garage gehen und nachschauen.
> 
> Bei mir: 0 Flex.


 Da hast du auch wieder recht.
Ich mache heute nochmal ein Video und stelle dieses hier rein.


SCM schrieb:


> Wenn der Hinterbau flext und nicht der Sitzdom, dann ist es eigentlich egal, ob CF oder AL, da beide den gleichen Hinterbau haben. Dann müssten alle Mal in die Garage gehen und nachschauen.
> 
> Bei mir: 0 Flex.


 
Der hauptflex geht von diesen 2 Punkten aus.


----------



## SCM (16. Oktober 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Der hauptflex geht von diesen 2 Punkten aus.



Dann ist das Hauptlager (der blaue Pfeil) das Problem.

Am Dämpfer "flext" nichts, der ist nur Opfer des Problems und bewegt sich mit.

Außerdem handelt es sich dann wohl nicht um "Flex", sondern es muss irgendwo am Hauptlager ein Spiel sein.

Bau den Hinterbau mal komplett auseinander bis auf die Kettenstreben. Also nur das Lager nicht lösen, auf das der blaue Pfeil zeigt. Das müsste eigentlich hin und her wackeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario1982 (16. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Dann ist das Hauptlager (der blaue Pfeil) das Problem.
> 
> Am Dämpfer "flext" nichts, der ist nur Opfer des Problems und bewegt sich mit.
> 
> ...



Mache das heute Abend und werde berichten. Habe das aber auch schon geprüft. Ich zerlege heute Abend alles und werd dann nochmal hier posten. Danke erstmal


----------



## SCM (16. Oktober 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Mache das heute Abend und werde berichten. Habe das aber auch schon geprüft. Ich zerlege heute Abend alles und werd dann nochmal hier posten. Danke erstmal



Ich bin wirklich sehr gespannt, was die Ursache ist!

Zerleg das mal echt Stück für Stück und überprüf jedes Bauteil auf Spiel bzw. Maßhaltigkeit.

Also erst Kurbel raus, Wackeln, Gucken,
Dämpfer raus, Wackeln, Gucken,
Oberes Schwingenlager, Wackeln, Gucken,
Oberes Sitzstrebenlager, Wackeln, Gucken,
Unteres Sitzstrebenlager,...


----------



## mario1982 (16. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich sehr gespannt, was die Ursache ist!
> 
> Zerleg das mal echt Stück für Stück und überprüf jedes Bauteil auf Spiel bzw. Maßhaltigkeit.
> 
> ...


Werd ich tun, aber den Unterschied zu flex und lagerspiel kenne ich schon. Da sitzt alles fest, zumal man ein Spiel ja spürbar merkt bzw auch hört. Werd es aber trotzdem zerlegen und nochmal prüfen. Die anderen 3 haben ja das selbe Problem. Glaube nicht das es bei uns an nem lagerspiel liegt. Heute Abend wissen wir mehr


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (16. Oktober 2018)

Na toll. Jetzt sinkt die Vorfreude ein wenig , wenn ich das hier so lese .
Hat denn jemand mal eine Antwort von Canyon hierzu erhalten ?


----------



## mario1982 (16. Oktober 2018)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Na toll. Jetzt sinkt die Vorfreude ein wenig , wenn ich das hier so lese .
> Hat denn jemand mal eine Antwort von Canyon hierzu erhalten ?


Abwarten!
Das Rad ist ansonsten Mega geil!!!
Heute Abend weiß ich mehr und auch für dieses Problem, sollte es eine Lösung geben. 
Canyon habe ich gestern benachrichtigt, jedoch brauchen die immer etwas länger


----------



## mario1982 (16. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich sehr gespannt, was die Ursache ist!
> 
> Zerleg das mal echt Stück für Stück und überprüf jedes Bauteil auf Spiel bzw. Maßhaltigkeit.
> 
> ...


Erledigt !
Sitzt alles so wie es soll, nur das hauptlager war nicht richtig fest!!
Habe den kompletten Hinterbau zerlegt und der Reihe nach wieder zusammengebaut. Ich konnte nichts feststellen!
Das Problem ist aber noch das selbe. Beim hin und her bewegen des Hinterrades ist der Joke fast am Rahmen dran.
Ich werde jetzt an die 2 stellen jeweils eine dünne Folie kleben. Wenn diese sich abnutzt, ist da eindeutig zuviel flex im Hinterbau oder wo auch immer...


----------



## SCM (16. Oktober 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Erledigt !
> Sitzt alles so wie es soll, nur das hauptlager war nicht richtig fest!!
> Habe den kompletten Hinterbau zerlegt und der Reihe nach wieder zusammengebaut. Ich konnte nichts feststellen!
> Das Problem ist aber noch das selbe. Beim hin und her bewegen des Hinterrades ist der Joke fast am Rahmen dran.
> Ich werde jetzt an die 2 stellen jeweils eine dünne Folie kleben. Wenn diese sich abnutzt, ist da eindeutig zuviel flex im Hinterbau oder wo auch immer...


Krass - ich würde das einschicken, das ist definitiv nicht richtig.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (16. Oktober 2018)

Das würde ich auch keineswegs akzeptieren . Unabhängig davon ob das Problem leicht selber zu beheben wäre , vorausgesetzt man besitzt keine zwei linken Hände (was ich aber tue)


----------



## mario1982 (16. Oktober 2018)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch keineswegs akzeptieren . Unabhängig davon ob das Problem leicht selber zu beheben wäre , vorausgesetzt man besitzt keine zwei linken Hände (was ich aber tue)


Ist noch jemand aus dem Nürnberger Raum hier? Also 2 kenne ich die das selbe Rad fahren und bei denen das auch so  Flext. Noch jemand aus der Umgebung da mit nem carbonrahmen wo ich mir das mal anschauen kann?


----------



## bonny-m (17. Oktober 2018)

Habe das CF 9.0, bei mir flext da nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario1982 (17. Oktober 2018)

bonny-m schrieb:


> Habe das CF 9.0, bei mir flext da nix


Kommst du aus Nürnberg oder Umgebung? Also bissla flex muss es ja haben. Wie prüfst du das mit dem flex?


----------



## bonny-m (17. Oktober 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Kommst du aus Nürnberg oder Umgebung? Also bissla flex muss es ja haben. Wie prüfst du das mit dem flex?


 Nee, komme aus dem Saarland. Klar ein bisschen flext das schon aber nicht so massiv.


----------



## tkdbboy (19. Oktober 2018)

Hey guys,

Erst ... Entschuldigung, ich spreche kein Deutsch

I have been reading this forum for a long time. It has the most information on any forum I have read so thank you to everyone.

I'm a Canyon Torque CF8 owner in Australia. Been riding it for almost 1 month and just finished a bike park trip when I noticed that my seat tube and yoke have also made contact.
Myself and my friend who also owns a CF8, have a very centred seat tube inside the yoke and cannot make it flex from standing.
I think maybe from turning hard or landing badly from jump or drop may create enough force for them to touch?

Below is a photo of my Invisiframe coming off from the contact of seat tube and yoke.







I emailed Canyon Australia with my image and this is their reply (Canyon Aus service has been very fast and good):
----
"Thank you for your email.

We hope you have been enjoying your time on the Torque.

That is correct under heavy loading the yoke will flex to prevent the shock from being side loaded, we have seen in a few cases the yoke coming in contact with the frame.
The best course of action to prevent any damage is exactly what you have done already by apply a frame protector in the area.

One thing to keep track of, is when the bushes in the yoke start wearing out the movement will be increased.

If we can be of any further assistance, please let us know."
----

This reply sounds like this is normal, but after 2-5 years of riding this bike, the frame would be very damaged?
I haven't seen this issue before in bikes with a similar design

Hope this information helps any of you.
If you have any questions, please ask.

Also , we have a "Canyon Torque Owners" facebook group if anyone would like to join.

Thanks!


----------



## jernejk (19. Oktober 2018)

Is the paint damaged? May be that the yoke wouldn't touch the frame/vinyl, if you haven't apply the invisiframe?


----------



## tkdbboy (19. Oktober 2018)

No paint damage, but the invisiframe is like < 0.5mm thick. I don't think they would design it to come so close


----------



## SCM (19. Oktober 2018)

tkdbboy schrieb:


> That is correct under heavy loading the yoke will flex to prevent the shock from being side loaded, we have seen in a few cases the yoke coming in contact with the frame.
> The best course of action to prevent any damage is exactly what you have done already by apply a frame protector in the area.



Well, this is Bullshit by Canyon. The yoke does NOT have to flex to prevent the shock from being side loaded. The vertical bushing inside the yoke does. That is _exactly_ why the shock eye is mounted vertical and not horizontal. And no manufacturer in the world would design a part of the frame in a way that it collides with another part of the frame or rubs on it by purpose. This is a contructive error. Why am I sure about this? "we have seen in a few cases the yoke coming in contact with the frame." LOL! So some frames do it and some don't? Some flex like rubber horses and some don't? No matter how hard I land (and I have nearly dismounted me rear tire sometimes), the yoke is not even close to the frame. Guys, do not accept this! This is a design flaw!

And by the way: if the yoke flexes the shock DOES get sideloaded as the upper bushing cannot perform a respective countermovement! So it is exactly the opposite of what they are telling! If the Yoke is in a position in which it touches the frame, the shock will LOGICALLY be under heavy heavy sideload. Wow, what a BS, Canyon! I call BS!

For the further discussion (and I mentioned this before), let us please _not_ focus on the yoke. The yoke _causes_ the damage, but it is _not_ the problem. The yoke is just an extension of the rear shock. Whether the yoke is there or not - the issue is caused by a rear end which is flexing to much. This side-flex leads to the yoke (i.e. the damper extension) touching the frame. If Canyon tells you this was caused by a flexing yoke, it is a blatant lie! The yoke is not flexing, the rear end is which causes the yoke to move sideways - but the yoke is NOT flexing! Even with a wider yoke which would not be able to touch the frame the rear end would still flex too much.

Your problem is a too flexible rear end. Based on what people discuss here there are rear ends 

- with no flex at all (both CF and AL - like mine), 
- rear with slight flex (like yours),
- rear ends that flex like a rubber horse (like Mario1982's)

The issue seems to be independent of riding style and rider weight and seems to be caused somewhere around the area of the main pivot.

Guys - do not accept this! Even if you do decide to live with it for now: as this issue is known nobody will buy your frame/bike in the future! Who will buy a frame with a faulty design and visible damage to the main frame? You will have this bike for the rest of your life or can directly bring it to a disposal site of your choice the day you decide to buy something new.

Please feel free to post my reply to the Facebook group.


----------



## Rick7 (19. Oktober 2018)

Good Morning,

i fully agree with SCM - this "its not ab bug, its a feature" mentality is really a shame. 
Maybe they wanted some flex for more comfort, but as already told before, no one would design a linkage which touches a carbon frame, 
intentionally.


----------



## Deleted454618 (19. Oktober 2018)

Hallo

Warum hat das Sender eigentlich eine Freigabe für eine 200er Scheibe hinten aber das Torque nicht? Gibt es da materielle oder Geometrie bestimmende Gründe oder einfcah


----------



## eLw00d (19. Oktober 2018)

Mein neues Torque in Action.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (19. Oktober 2018)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Mein neues Torque in Action.


Cooles Video, aber grauenhafte Musik


----------



## eLw00d (19. Oktober 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Cooles Video, aber grauenhafte Musik



Danke.
Ich mag's.


----------



## FunkyBadass (20. Oktober 2018)

Canyon hat doch Wort gehalten, wie versprochen ein Hinterbau mit ordentlich Flex.

Minute 3:14


----------



## tkdbboy (21. Oktober 2018)

Can someone please translate the part he talks about flex? 

Thanks!


----------



## JeanCena (21. Oktober 2018)

tkdbboy schrieb:


> Can someone please translate the part he talks about flex?
> 
> Thanks!


'We consciously decided to give the carbon bike an aluminum rear triangle so it has a little more flex and doesn't get too stiff.'


----------



## JeanCena (21. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (21. Oktober 2018)

FunkyBadass schrieb:


> Canyon hat doch Wort gehalten, wie versprochen ein Hinterbau mit ordentlich Flex.
> 
> Minute 3:14



LOL! Ja, nur haben sie den offenbar mit nem Würfel verteilt.


----------



## OneTrustMan (21. Oktober 2018)

Ich konnte heute im Bike Park mal das AL 5.0 in orange begutachten.
Die Farbe sieht nicht so schön aus wie auf den Bildern.
Gegen den bulligen Hinterbau vom Capra wirkt der von Torque doch recht putzig, 
aber der Besitzer hat kein Flex bemerkt.
Keine Schleif Stellen durch das Yoke, oder dass irgendwas wackelig wäre.
Nur die Hintere Steckachse hat er bemängelt da sich diese oft von alleine löst.

Ansonsten war er sehr zufrieden.


----------



## tkdbboy (22. Oktober 2018)

JeanCena schrieb:


> 'We consciously decided to give the carbon bike an aluminum rear triangle so it has a little more flex and doesn't get too stiff.'



......  I think the flex from material used and flex from whatever is causing the yoke to touch seat tube is two different things. Even if there was a carbon rear triangle, the main fault will still exist


----------



## mario1982 (23. Oktober 2018)

Also ich konnte am Wochenende nochmal 2 alumodelle begutachen und siehe da, kaum flex!
Denke das es nur bei den Carbonmodellen der Fall ist, so wie bei mir und bis jetzt drei anderen! 
Habe noch jemanden ausfindig machen können aus meiner Umgebung mit dem selben Modell wie ich habe. Werde mir von ihm auch den Hinterbau anschauen und prüfen ob das da ebenfalls so flext!


----------



## SCM (23. Oktober 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Also ich konnte am Wochenende nochmal 2 alumodelle begutachen und siehe da, kaum flex!
> Denke das es nur bei den Carbonmodellen der Fall ist, so wie bei mir und bis jetzt drei anderen!
> Habe noch jemanden ausfindig machen können aus meiner Umgebung mit dem selben Modell wie ich habe. Werde mir von ihm auch den Hinterbau anschauen und prüfen ob das da ebenfalls so flext!



Normalerweise sollte der Carbonrahmen ja steifer sein als der Alurahmen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass irgendwo im Bereich des Hauptlagers die Lagen nicht korrekt gelegt sind bzw. dass bei der Planung der Lagen an der Stelle ein Fehler gemacht wurde.


----------



## marto_bike (23. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe Al 7.0 und bei mir gibt es klein flex wenn ich das Hinterrad Axial stark mit dem Hand drücke.Aber ich habe keine Spuren von das Yoke auf die Rahme.
Ich denke,dass solche flex normal ist,aber ich bin nicht sicher.
Gibt es jemand mit überhaupt kein flex,wenn so das Hinterrad drücken?


----------



## Deleted 257086 (23. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe ein CF 9.0.
Ich habe kaum flex wenn ich das Laufrad seitlich belaste. Da ist mehr Flex im Laufrad als im Rahmen.


----------



## SCM (23. Oktober 2018)

Unbelegte Mutmaßung:

Die Lagen sind teilweise falsch gelegt. Die haben das nach der ersten Charge festgestellt. Das gab dann Stress mit dem Zulieferer, der den Hauptrahmen produziert. Das wiederum hat zu den Lieferverzögerungen geführt. Die neueren Modelle haben keinen Flex. Die, die mit Flex unterwegs sind, sind kein Sicherheitsrisiko und solange der Kunde juristisch keinen Stress macht, muss er halt seine Gummikuh fahren.


----------



## JeanCena (23. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Unbelegte Mutmaßung:
> 
> Die Lagen sind teilweise falsch gelegt. Die haben das nach der ersten Charge festgestellt. Das gab dann Stress mit dem Zulieferer, der den Hauptrahmen produziert. Das wiederum hat zu den Lieferverzögerungen geführt. Die neueren Modelle haben keinen Flex. Die, die mit Flex unterwegs sind, sind kein Sicherheitsrisiko und solange der Kunde juristisch keinen Stress macht, muss er halt seine Gummikuh fahren.


Klingt relativ plausibel. Damit müsste man an Canyon heran. Aber selbst wenn es stimmt kann ich mir schwer vorstellen dass sie es einsehen, denn dann müssten sie hunderte wenn nicht tausende Räder zurückrufen. Wäre interessant zu wissen, wann die Besitzer mit flex ihr Rad bekommen haben, um diese Theorie zu belegen.


----------



## Deleted 257086 (23. Oktober 2018)

Mein CF9.0 kam Anfang Juli und hat kaum flex.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phileason (23. Oktober 2018)

Mein CF 8.0 wurde Anfang Juli bestellt und geliefert. Kein flex!


----------



## S-H-A (24. Oktober 2018)

JeanCena schrieb:


> Klingt relativ plausibel. Damit müsste man an Canyon heran. Aber selbst wenn es stimmt kann ich mir schwer vorstellen dass sie es einsehen, denn dann müssten sie hunderte wenn nicht tausende Räder zurückrufen. Wäre interessant zu wissen, wann die Besitzer mit flex ihr Rad bekommen haben, um diese Theorie zu belegen.



Das wird in den USA schon Stress geben. Warte mal ab


----------



## mario1982 (24. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Unbelegte Mutmaßung:
> 
> Die Lagen sind teilweise falsch gelegt. Die haben das nach der ersten Charge festgestellt. Das gab dann Stress mit dem Zulieferer, der den Hauptrahmen produziert. Das wiederum hat zu den Lieferverzögerungen geführt. Die neueren Modelle haben keinen Flex. Die, die mit Flex unterwegs sind, sind kein Sicherheitsrisiko und solange der Kunde juristisch keinen Stress macht, muss er halt seine Gummikuh fahren.


Würde ich nicht unterschreiben. Kumpel fährt das selbe Modell schon über ein halbes Jahr und bei dem ist das selbe Problem. So sieht es bei ihm nach einem halben Jahr aus! Dagegen ist meins nix, aber ich fahr ja erst knapp 2 Monate damit.


----------



## mario1982 (24. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Unbelegte Mutmaßung:
> 
> Die Lagen sind teilweise falsch gelegt. Die haben das nach der ersten Charge festgestellt. Das gab dann Stress mit dem Zulieferer, der den Hauptrahmen produziert. Das wiederum hat zu den Lieferverzögerungen geführt. Die neueren Modelle haben keinen Flex. Die, die mit Flex unterwegs sind, sind kein Sicherheitsrisiko und solange der Kunde juristisch keinen Stress macht, muss er halt seine Gummikuh fahren.


Aber du hast recht! Die meisten fahren es so und tolerieren es, nehmen es so hin und wenn niemand das an Canyon weitergibt, wird Canyon da auch nix machen können. Seltsam ist bloß, das es bei manchen Auftritt und bei anderen wiederum nicht!


----------



## SCM (24. Oktober 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Aber du hast recht! Die meisten fahren es so und tolerieren es, nehmen es so hin und wenn niemand das an Canyon weitergibt, wird Canyon da auch nix machen können. Seltsam ist bloß, das es bei manchen Auftritt und bei anderen wiederum nicht!



Fährst Du die Kiste denn jetzt so weiter...?


----------



## nationrider (24. Oktober 2018)

Hat es hier im Forum noch keine offizielle Stellungnahme von Canyon zu den Kollisionen gegeben?

So ein Thema kann man doch nicht aussitzen


----------



## SCM (24. Oktober 2018)

nationrider schrieb:


> Hat es hier im Forum noch keine offizielle Stellungnahme von Canyon zu den Kollisionen gegeben?
> 
> So ein Thema kann man doch nicht aussitzen



Die antworten nur auf PN. Steht so im Sticky.


----------



## tkdbboy (24. Oktober 2018)

What has Canyon Deutschland's response been to the flex?


----------



## Phileason (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich kann mir nach wie vor überhaupt nicht erklären wie es zu diesem extremen flex kommen kann. Die Wippe mit der das Yoke verbunden ist ist doch an 2 Stellen am Rahmen fixiert und hat darüber hinaus ja noch eine Querverstrebung. Deshalb dürfte hier doch überhaupt kein seitliches Spiel in diesem Maße möglich sein?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario1982 (24. Oktober 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Fährst Du die Kiste denn jetzt so weiter...?


Bin gerade im Umzugsstress. Habe mir Canyon vereinbart, das ich es Anfang Dezember wieder zurücksenden werde und die schauen das sich dann an. Fahren im November nach Slowenien und den Urlaub kann ich nicht auch noch absagen. Habe 8 Monate auf mein bike gewartet und sämtliche Urlaube storniert. Diesen werde ich auf jeden machen. Werde selbstverständlich berichten was dann bei Canyon rauskam.


----------



## mario1982 (24. Oktober 2018)

Phileason schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nach wie vor überhaupt nicht erklären wie es zu diesem extremen flex kommen kann. Die Wippe mit der das Yoke verbunden ist ist doch an 2 Stellen am Rahmen fixiert und hat darüber hinaus ja noch eine Querverstrebung. Deshalb dürfte hier doch überhaupt kein seitliches Spiel in diesem Maße möglich sein?!


Ich kann es mir auch nicht erklären. Kommt aber vom Dämpfer vorne und tretlagerbereich, so meine Vermutung.
Hatte alles zerlegt und wieder zusammengebaut. Flex unverändert und wie ich schon geschrieben habe kein Einzelfall.


----------



## SCM (24. Oktober 2018)

Phileason schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nach wie vor überhaupt nicht erklären wie es zu diesem extremen flex kommen kann. Die Wippe mit der das Yoke verbunden ist ist doch an 2 Stellen am Rahmen fixiert und hat darüber hinaus ja noch eine Querverstrebung. Deshalb dürfte hier doch überhaupt kein seitliches Spiel in diesem Maße möglich sein?!



Genau das. Ich checke es auch nicht. Vor allem, weil es ja nicht als Spiel (wie ursprünglich von mir vermutet), sondern als Flex beschrieben wird. Da wackelt also nichts hin und her, sondern lässt sich vielmehr biegen...total merkwürdig.


----------



## FunkyBadass (24. Oktober 2018)

Meine Theorie... es liegt an der Verwindungssteifigkeit des Hinterbaus. Ich denke nicht das die Schleifspuren nur durch seitlichen Druck auf den Hinterbau bzw Hinterrad entstehen. Das würde auch erklären weshalb einige bei normaler seitlicher Druckprüfung am Hinterbau keinen kritischen Flex erkennen. Eher glaube ich das der Hinterbau tordiert und diese Torsion den Yoke in eine Ungünstige Position bringt. Hat nun der Yoke einen leichten Versatz, wird dieser noch durch das einfedern des Hinterbaus verstärkt.
Diese Verdrehung um 2-3 mm kann ich sogar beim sehr klobigen Hinterbau meines Capras beobachten, jedoch hat hier die Hinterbaustrebe gut 1 cm Platz zum Sitzrohr, der Platz des Yoke beim Torque ist da deutlich geringer.
Natürlich ist das Gewicht des Fahrers die Fahrweise und das Terrain ausschlaggebend ob und wie viel sich der Yoke bewegt.


----------



## SCM (24. Oktober 2018)

FunkyBadass schrieb:


> Meine Theorie... es liegt an der Verwindungssteifigkeit des Hinterbaus. Ich denke nicht das die Schleifspuren nur durch seitlichen Druck auf den Hinterbau bzw Hinterrad entstehen. Das würde auch erklären weshalb einige bei normaler seitlicher Druckprüfung am Hinterbau keinen kritischen Flex erkennen. Eher glaube ich das der Hinterbau tordiert und diese Torsion den Yoke in eine Ungünstige Position bringt. Hat nun der Yoke einen leichten Versatz, wird dieser noch durch das einfedern des Hinterbaus verstärkt.
> Diese Verdrehung um 2-3 mm kann ich sogar beim sehr klobigen Hinterbau meines Capras beobachten, jedoch hat hier die Hinterbaustrebe gut 1 cm Platz zum Sitzrohr, der Platz des Yoke beim Torque ist da deutlich geringer.
> Natürlich ist das Gewicht des Fahrers die Fahrweise und das Terrain ausschlaggebend ob und wie viel sich der Yoke bewegt.



Denke nicht, dass das der Fall ist. Mein Hinterbau ist steif. Da ist nichts mit seitlichen Flex. Ich kann gerne Mal nen "Messstreifen" anbringen und einen Tag damit in den Park. Bin mir 100% sicher, dass da nix flext. Außerdem würde das nicht erklären, weshalb einige das quasi mit der Hand zum Anschlag bringen können und andere nicht.


----------



## el martn (24. Oktober 2018)

Hier sind ja die vollen Verschwörungstheorien am Start...

Hat einer von Euch noch die Telefonnummer von 
Mulder und Scully?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (25. Oktober 2018)

el martn schrieb:


> Hier sind ja die vollen Verschwörungstheorien am Start...
> 
> Hat einer von Euch noch die Telefonnummer von
> Mulder und Scully?



Genau das passiert wenn es *keine* klare Stellungnahme vom Hersteller gibt...


----------



## mario1982 (25. Oktober 2018)

Gestern hat mich Canyon angerufen!
Lustigerweise ist denen kein einziger Fall bekannt. Ist aber auch klar, wenn die die Betroffenen so einfach weiterfahren. War nicht hier noch jemand, bei dem das genauso ist mit dem flex? 
Naja, Ende November werde ich das Rad einschicken und mal sehen was dabei rauskommt!


----------



## S-H-A (25. Oktober 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Gestern hat mich Canyon angerufen!
> Lustigerweise ist denen kein einziger Fall bekannt. Ist aber auch klar, wenn die die Betroffenen so einfach weiterfahren. War nicht hier noch jemand, bei dem das genauso ist mit dem flex?
> Naja, Ende November werde ich das Rad einschicken und mal sehen was dabei rauskommt!



Im Leugnen und Dummstellen sind die ganz groß. Es wurde ja auch bis zuletzt geleugnet Probleme mit den Kettenstreben zu haben. Weder beim Nerve, noch beim Spectral oder Strive. Unfassbar. Es macht mich inmer wieder fassungslos was man denen durchgehen lässt.


----------



## mario1982 (25. Oktober 2018)

Canyon hat mich gestern angerufen. Denen ist nichts bekannt!
Kein Anruf, keine Mitteilung von irgendwem(angeblich).
Kann mir das aber schon vorstellen


S-H-A schrieb:


> Im Leugnen und Dummstellen sind die ganz groß. Es wurde ja auch bis zuletzt geleugnet Probleme mit den Kettenstreben zu haben. Weder beim Nerve, noch beim Spectral oder Strive. Unfassbar. Es macht mich inmer wieder fassungslos was man denen durchgehen lässt.


ja da hast du auch wieder recht!
Aber mit mir haben die keinen dummen gefunden. Will da eine Lösung oder mein Geld zurück, denn da ist definitiv gepfuscht worden! Ich werde es bald sehen...


----------



## S-H-A (25. Oktober 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Canyon hat mich gestern angerufen. Denen ist nichts bekannt!
> Kein Anruf, keine Mitteilung von irgendwem(angeblich).
> Kann mir das aber schon vorstellen
> 
> ...



In den USA wird es noch mächtig windig für Canyon...


----------



## mario1982 (25. Oktober 2018)

S-H-A schrieb:


> In den USA wird es noch mächtig windig für Canyon...


Warum?


----------



## S-H-A (25. Oktober 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Warum?



Weil sich der Ami nicht so auf der Nase rumtanzen lässt wie der blöde Michel... Allein die Tatsache das es dort jetzt den Rückruf für die Spectrals gab, hier passiert nüschts.


----------



## greg12 (25. Oktober 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Canyon hat mich gestern angerufen. Denen ist nichts bekannt!
> Kein Anruf, keine Mitteilung von irgendwem(angeblich).
> Kann mir das aber schon vorstellen
> 
> ...


das ist wohl der vorteil in den usa mit den immensen schadenersatzsummen die dort lukriert werden, sind die hersteller gezwungen jede art von pfusch umgehend zu beheben. jeder rückruf ist billiger als schadenersatzforderungen/ zahlungen in millionenhöhe...
nur im europäischen raum glaubt jeder hersteller die kunden billigst abspeisen zu können und offensichtliche konstruktive mängel einfach zu leugnen. die kunden werdens schon akzeptieren und mit dem teuren edelschrott rumgurken bis zur nächsten verbesserten bikegeneration wo dieser fehler garantiert wegverbessert wurde....
der europäer ist einfach der massen-betatester der hersteller ohne große ansprüche!


----------



## nationrider (25. Oktober 2018)

Sieht man doch parallel in der Automobilindustrie, Stichwort Dieselgate...


----------



## Rick7 (25. Oktober 2018)

ui jetzt wirds aber Stammtisch vom Feinsten hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agis (31. Oktober 2018)

OK.... nicht das Torque, dennoch interessant:
"*Canyon Recalls Mountain Bikes Due to Crash Hazard*"
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/canyon-recalls-mountain-bikes-due-to-crash-hazard.html


----------



## agis (3. November 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> ui jetzt wirds aber Stammtisch vom Feinsten hier


mir scheint so als ob sich ALLE vom Torque verabschiedet haben 

oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## flo28 (3. November 2018)

Sind alle lieber am Biken 
Bin zufrieden


----------



## mario1982 (4. November 2018)

Aber das rad funzt auch mit wabbeligen hinterbau


----------



## OneTrustMan (4. November 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Aber das rad funzt auch mit wabbeligen hinterbau Anhang anzeigen 791366


Die Strecke sieht spaßig aus.
Wo ist das den?


----------



## mario1982 (4. November 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Die Strecke sieht spaßig aus.
> Wo ist das den?



Ist unser Homepark. 
Bikepark Osternohe bei Nürnberg. Wenn alles andere schließt, haben wir noch auf. Ähnlich wie beerdenden...


----------



## harryhallers (5. November 2018)

Kurze Frage: wenn ich ein Canyon-Bike kaufe und PayPal als Zahlung angebe. Wann wird das Konto belastet bei Kauf oder vor der Lieferung??


----------



## Zaskar HH (5. November 2018)

Bei Lieferung oder kurz vorher erst.


----------



## Deleted454618 (7. November 2018)

Nightz schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Warum hat das Sender eigentlich eine Freigabe für eine 200er Scheibe hinten aber das Torque nicht? Gibt es da materielle oder Geometrie bestimmende Gründe oder einfcah



Jemand eine Idee oder umgebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Trialer (7. November 2018)

Hat jemand von euch Interesse an einem ganz frischen X2 für´s Torque?


----------



## harryhallers (9. November 2018)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Interesse an einem ganz frischen X2 für´s Torque?


Warum fährst Du denn nicht?


----------



## Trail-Trialer (9. November 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Warum fährst Du denn nicht?


Weil ich auf dhx2 wechseln möchte


----------



## Norman11 (11. November 2018)

So, wollte auch noch meinen Meinung zum Torque abgeben.

Nachdem ich bereits im Sommer ein Torque bestellt hatte, aber nochmal storniert habe, habe ich im Ende Oktober nochmal eins bestellt (Al 6.0). Wurde innerhalb von ein paar Tagen geliefert. 

Leider waren zwei kleine Kratzer vorhanden, einmal am Lenker und einmal an der Federgabel. Habe es sofort reklamiert und mich mit Canyon auf 80€ Rabatt geeinigt.


Aufbau war problemlos, hab gleich den Lenker, Griffe und Vorbau gegen Renthal / Ergon Komponenten getauscht, genauso die Guide RE gegen eine Code. Weil noch alles neu und unbenutzt war, hab ich auch noch auf ne SRAM Eagle aufgerüstet. Zudem natürlich die unsäglichen Decals von den Felgen abgebeizt.

Die erste Überraschung gabs beim Wiegen: 16kg ohne Pedale, tubeless, in XL. Hätte es etwas leichter erwartet.


Heute dann die erste Fahrt, leider nur ein paar Trails, daher konnte ich das Fahrwerk noch nicht wirklich testen. Ein paar Bemerkungen:


die Eagle läuft wirklich super. Ruhig und problemlos, einwandfreie Schalt-Vorgänge
das Torque kann richtig gut klettern, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Hatte davor ein Capra (altes Modell), das ging merkbar schlechter bergauf. Eher mit dem Strive, was ich vor dem Capra hatte, vergleichbar (natürlich nicht ganz so gut)
Flex am Hinterbau, wie gerade hier im Thread ein grosses Thema, habe ich gar nicht. 
ansonsten ist es eine echte Freude, das Bike zu fahren. Das hohe Gewicht merkt man kaum, die kurze Kurbel ist mir auch nicht aufgefallen. Die Bergab Qualitäten konnte ich nur vermuten, bin wirklich gespannt, das Torque mal richtig ran zu nehmen


----------



## FunkyBadass (11. November 2018)

Schickes Teil und gute Updates der Komponenten aber bei den Schweißnähten bekomme ich Brechreiz.


----------



## trebron317 (12. November 2018)

Habe mein Torque nun schon des Öfteren nach Beerfelden ausgeführt. Hier mal ein paar bewegte Bilder davon. Geht richtig gut das Torque und der alte Downhiller wird nicht im geringsten vermisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swindle (13. November 2018)

Bilde ich es mir ein, oder ist das 2019er Torque online?

https://www.canyon.com/gravity/torque/


----------



## JeanCena (13. November 2018)

swindle schrieb:


> Bilde ich es mir ein, oder ist das 2019er Torque online?
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/gravity/torque/


Das ist tatsächlich das 2019er Torque, allerdings nur die Carbon Modelle...


----------



## Trail-Trialer (13. November 2018)

Jup


----------



## Trail-Trialer (13. November 2018)

JeanCena schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich das 2019er Torque, allerdings nur die Carbon Modelle...


Stimmt nicht. AL ist auch dabei


----------



## swindle (13. November 2018)

das CF 8 ist um 200€ billiger wie das 2018er, sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## JeanCena (13. November 2018)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht. AL ist auch dabei


Doch, die AL Modelle haben gleiche Farben, Preise, Ausstattungen und Verfügbarkeiten wie vorher.
Außerdem sind alle Carbon Modelle mit einem "NEU" markiert, die AL Modelle nicht.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (13. November 2018)

swindle schrieb:


> das CF 8 ist um 200€ billiger wie das 2018er, sehe ich das richtig?



Ne . Du hast vermutlich das neue zwischen Modell im Auge gehabt . Das CF 7.0


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (13. November 2018)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Ne . Du hast vermutlich das neue zwischen Modell im Auge gehabt . Das CF 7.0



Wahrscheinlich. Ersetzt das alte CF8. Das 7 hat jetzt ne Eagle, anstatt GX 11fach, Iridum Dropper statt Reverb und E1900 statt E1700.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (13. November 2018)

Hab direkt im Live Chat gefragt , ob am Rahmen etwas geändert wurde bzw das doch vermehrte Problem mit dem flexenden Hinterbau / yoke behoben wurde .

Das hat der freundliche Mitarbeiter zum ersten Mal gehört und es sind keine Probleme bekannt


----------



## JeanCena (13. November 2018)

Interessant: Auf Instagram haben sie scheinbar ein AL Modell gepostet, welches noch nicht im Internet ist. Offensichtlich mit neuer Farbe und Eagle, während es vorher nur 11 Gänge für die AL Modelle gab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. November 2018)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Hab direkt im Live Chat gefragt , ob am Rahmen etwas geändert wurde bzw das doch vermehrte Problem mit dem flexenden Hinterbau / yoke behoben wurde .
> 
> Das hat der freundliche Mitarbeiter zum ersten Mal gehört und es sind keine Probleme bekannt


Und was sagt er ob am Rahmen etwas geändert wurde?


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (13. November 2018)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Und was sagt er ob am Rahmen etwas geändert wurde?



Dazu hätte er keinerlei Informationen


----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. November 2018)

Das sind mir Experten bei Canyon... Hab zu meinen Fragen auch drei unterschiedliche Antworten erhalten... Auf die ist leider echt kein Verlass...


----------



## crossy-pietro (13. November 2018)

JeanCena schrieb:


> Interessant: Auf Instagram haben sie scheinbar ein AL Modell gepostet, welches noch nicht im Internet ist. Offensichtlich mit neuer Farbe und Eagle, während es vorher nur 11 Gänge für die AL Modelle gab...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 794755



Der FAB (Barel) spricht auf seiner Insta-Seite auch von einer neuen Torque-"Range" - wahrscheinlich gehen die "AL"s bald noch online.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (14. November 2018)

Habs jetzt mal bestellt , in der Hoffnung , dass ich nix flexendes bekomme


----------



## closed (14. November 2018)

Nachdem man ja jetzt sieht, dass die Ausstattung eher schlechter als besser geworden ist, hier die Frage:
Ich brauche keine Eagle, aber eine bessere Gabel und Dämpfer sind da schon entscheidender. Hat einer eine Idee, wie viel so ein Upgrade auf eine Debonair2 Kartusche kostet? Und ob es sinnvoll ist den Dämpfer ebenfalls auf RC3 upzudaten.


----------



## Rick7 (15. November 2018)

Für Sparfüchse: M.M.n. macht es momentandurchaus Sinn sich ein Einsteigermodell mit  Yari (=gleiches Casting wie Lyrik) zu kaufen und den debon airsahft einzubauen. Kostet 35 € und ist in max. 30 Minuten mim kleinen Service erledigt. Dann kauft man sich für 150 noch ne vernünftige Dämpfung (z.B. Fast Yari up) und hat eine, einer Serien pike überlegene Gabel, für weniger Geld im Rad.

Wegen Dämpfer... ne Plattform für den uphill ist schon immer nicht verkehrt. Würde aber sagen beim Torque geht das auch ganz gut ohne....da müssten sich die Besitzer mal zu Wort melden.

Cheers

PS: zu den neuen Modellen: Hm das mit dem Farbverlauf hat mir auch beim Strive schon nicht so gefallen...das rosafarbene hat sich wohl nicht so verkauft^^
Alles in allem irgendwie so reingeschoben finde ich, Lackierung vom letzten Strive, rosa durch rot getauscht, der große Canyon Schriftzug in weiß ist nicht soo cool. Fand da grade schön dass es so dezent gehalten war. Naja alles Geschmacksache.


----------



## HDN-Trail (15. November 2018)

Grüße 
Ich hab mein Tourqe Al6.0 vor knapp 4 Wochen bekommen und habs schon gut testen können. Anfangs war alles super, doch jetzt auch ein spürbares Spiel am Hinterbau. Lager sind alles fest. Auffälligkeit ist das der Joke nicht mehr hundertprozentig mittig sitzt. 

Hab das Forum schon durchgelesen bezüglich Flex aber nie was über ein Spiel im Hinterbau gelesen. 
Es ärgert mich sehr das nach kurzer Zeit schon sowas Auftritt und das Problem anscheind bekannt ist außer bei Canyon selbst. 

Hätte ich mich doch lieber fürs Spindrift entscheiden sollen


----------



## harryhallers (15. November 2018)

Ich find so ein Bike muss immer gewartet werden und immer ist was. Sich vorzustellen, dass man ein Bike nicht warten muss ist meiner Meinung nach falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (15. November 2018)

Naja bei der Vorgeschichte...wenns nur Wartung wäre


----------



## OneTrustMan (15. November 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Ich find so ein Bike muss immer gewartet werden und immer ist was. Sich vorzustellen, dass man ein Bike nicht warten muss ist meiner Meinung nach falsch.


Volle Zustimmung. Ich überprüfe regelmäßig die Drehmoment der Hinterbauten meiner Räder.
Wenn man viel Park fährt sind ziemlich schnell nicht mehr richtig egal welche Marke man hat, oder wie Alt das Rad ist.
Genau so wie regelmäßiges säubern und fetten des Steuersatzes.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (15. November 2018)

Ich habe gerade feststellen müssen , das es sich bei meinem gerade bestellten torque um einen 35 mm Lenker handelt . Da ich immer gerne farbliche Akzente setze habe ich einen Reverse Lenker bestellt . Da kam dann gerade die Info , dass das Produkt falsch beschrieben ist und nur in 31.8 mm zu haben ist .
Erschreckender Weise gibt es bei 35 mm Lenkern nicht gerade viel Auswahl .
Zwar ein Luxus Problem , nervt aber . Jetzt brauche ich die bestellten Pedale auch nicht mehr


----------



## trebron317 (17. November 2018)

Tatsächlich verhält sich der Hinterbau des Torques erstaunlich ruhig beim pedalieren, ich möchte meinen Lockout aber dennoch nicht missen müssen. Gerade bei längeren Fahrtenauf der Ebene oder bergauf merke ich schon nen deutlichen Unterschied was Traktion bzw. Vortrieb angeht. Die paar Euro würde ich definitiv wieder mehr zahlen um den Lockout zu haben und würde es wirklich jedem empfehlen.


----------



## Darth (17. November 2018)

Hab noch ein Torque CF 8.0 von 2018 geordert. 
Innerhalb von 5 Tagen geliefert ( inkl. Wochende!).
Hab natürlich was von meinem Strive übernommen.
Größe XL und 14,34kg inkl. Pedale
Gleicher Abstand des Rockers zum Sattelrohr, bis jetzt kein Flex spürbar bzw. nichts zu provozieren. 
Geht Bergauf genauso gut wir mein Strive. Hatte den Shapeshifter eh direkt ausgebaut weil ich den nicht brauche. Deswegen dann die einfache Entscheidung für das Torque.  Tourentauglichkeit bleibt somit erhalten. 
Wie immer ein Top Canyon .


----------



## closed (19. November 2018)

Hi, 
Benötige Mal kurz Input. Ich schwanke etwas zwischen dem CF 7.0 und dem 8.0er. soweit passt das 7.0er. Allerdings stört mich die Lyrik RC doch etwas. Und wenn ich den Aufpreis bezahle zur RCT3, dann ist meine Überlegung einfach direkt die 8.0er Variante zu nehmen und dann noch die übrigen besseren Parts auch direkt dabei zu haben. Was denkt ihr? 
Fahrprofil: nur Bikepark, keine Touren. Nix brutal wildes im Park. Danke euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tkdbboy (21. November 2018)

No 2019 Lyrik RC2 build?

RCT3 Lyrik has been removed and top Rockshox spec (CF7) has RC.

Very weird because all of Canyon Factory Team has RC2. 

The 2018 CF8 > 2019 CF7 in my opinion.

New 2019 Debonair Super Deluxe may be better?


----------



## swindle (21. November 2018)

So, Torque CF 8 ist bestellt. Versand zwischen 26.11 und 30.11.. Seit ca. 30 min bestellt und schon jetzt ungeduldig - klasse   Auch wenn ich weiß dass die Frage vermutlich unfreundliche Antworten hervorrufen könnte: Wie strikt hält sich Canyon an solche Aussagen? Wird auch mal früher versendet, oder trifft die Aussage in der Regel zu?


----------



## closed (21. November 2018)

swindle schrieb:


> So, Torque CF 8 ist bestellt. Versand zwischen 26.11 und 30.11.. Seit ca. 30 min bestellt und schon jetzt ungeduldig - klasse   Auch wenn ich weiß dass die Frage vermutlich unfreundliche Antworten hervorrufen könnte: Wie strikt hält sich Canyon an solche Aussagen? Wird auch mal früher versendet, oder trifft die Aussage in der Regel zu?


Falls du es in rot bestellt hast, schick bitte Mal richtige Bilder. Die auf der HP sind da meist nicht aussagekräftig. Thx


----------



## swindle (21. November 2018)

closed schrieb:


> Falls du es in rot bestellt hast, schick bitte Mal richtige Bilder. Die auf der HP sind da meist nicht aussagekräftig. Thx



sorry, habs in Schwarz bestellt. Das Rot auf der Seite hat mich auch nicht überzeugt.


Auf der Canyon Seite steht: Versandbereit ab 26.11.. Aber es gibt schon eine DHL Nummer?

um hier weiter zu spamen:

UPDATE 15:29:
Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
*Nächster Schritt:*
Die Sendung wird zum Ziel-Paketzentrum transportiert.

UPDATE 26.11.2018:

Das Rad wurde am 23.11.2018 angeliefert.

Von Bestellung bis Lieferung sind gerade mal 3 Tage vergangen. Wobei das Rad noch am Tag der Bestellung versandt wurde. Daher kann ich für meinen Fall die Berichte über extreme Lieferverzögerung usw. nicht bestätigen. Allerdings muss ich dazu auch sagen dass ich am Ende der Saison bestellt habe und das Rad schon aus der "Kollektion" von 2019 ist.


----------



## Horst_der_Pferd (21. November 2018)

swindle schrieb:


> So, Torque CF 8 ist bestellt.


Willkommen im Club.

Vorgestern bestellt, ursprünglich abholbereit am Freitag. Nachdem ich dem Canyon Support kräftig auf die Nüsse ging, konnte ich nen Tag früher aushandeln. Morgen gehts auf nach Koblenz 

Hat Jemand nen Tipp, wie ich vor Ort am besten den Hinterbau überprüfe?

Ich fange jetzt mal an mich durch die 72 Seiten im Thread zu lesen. Vielleicht komme ich ja selber drauf


----------



## swindle (22. November 2018)

Horst_der_Pferd schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club.



Danke  Welches hast du bestellt/gekauft? Mir wurde im Chat gesagt, dass wenn ich Lagerware bestelle und abholen will, damit rechnen muss, dass ich 1-2 Wochen länger warten muss. Ich hätte schon gern einen Wochenendausflug nach Koblenz gemacht um das Rad zu holen, deswegen aber länger zu warten war es mir dann nicht wert. Komisch dass du es dann gleich holen kannst... haben se wohl quatsch erzählt.



Horst_der_Pferd schrieb:


> Ich fange jetzt mal an mich durch die 72 Seiten im Thread zu lesen.
> Vielleicht komme ich ja selber drauf



Falls du drauf kommst, kannst du mich bitte informieren?  Danke!


----------



## mario1982 (22. November 2018)

Horst_der_Pferd schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club.
> 
> Vorgestern bestellt, ursprünglich abholbereit am Freitag. Nachdem ich dem Canyon Support kräftig auf die Nüsse ging, konnte ich nen Tag früher aushandeln. Morgen gehts auf nach Koblenz
> 
> ...


Habe hier mal ein Video gepostet. Ein Freund hat gestern sein neues torque bekommen (cf) und angeblich kein flex. Werde das heute prüfen und dann geht meins zurück. Rückholschein habe ich schon. Habe am Wochenende das erste Alumodell gesehen, bei dem der Hinterbau auch richtig krass flext. Der arme wusste das gar nicht und ich habe ihm dann die Freude an seinem neuen Rad genommen. Er hat es glaube schon zurück geschickt. Ich glaube nachwievor, das da draußen noch viel mehr so rumfahren, jedoch das einfach nicht wissen wie sie es prüfen, oder es ist ihnen egal!


----------



## mario1982 (22. November 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> https://streamable.com/


Hier das Video


----------



## mario1982 (22. November 2018)

HDN-Trail schrieb:


> Grüße
> Ich hab mein Tourqe Al6.0 vor knapp 4 Wochen bekommen und habs schon gut testen können. Anfangs war alles super, doch jetzt auch ein spürbares Spiel am Hinterbau. Lager sind alles fest. Auffälligkeit ist das der Joke nicht mehr hundertprozentig mittig sitzt.
> 
> Hab das Forum schon durchgelesen bezüglich Flex aber nie was über ein Spiel im Hinterbau gelesen.
> ...


Du musst regelmäßig die Drehmomente prüfen. Die lockern ständig bei mir. Hätte schon mit schraubensicherung gearbeitet, aber meins geht eh zurück. Denke das dein Spiel daher kommt. Mal alle Drehmomente prüfen....


----------



## swindle (22. November 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Hier das Video



Ich glaub das war der falsche Link 

Den meintest du, denke ich?

https://streamable.com/dl98v

Schaut ja richtig krass aus. Wie genau hast du das getestet? Einfach am Hinterrad hin und her bewegen? War das von Anfang an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (22. November 2018)

So und mit der heutigen Vorstellung des capra limited verabschiede ich mich aus meinen eigenem thread...  machts gut Leute.


----------



## mario1982 (22. November 2018)

swindle schrieb:


> Ich glaub das war der falsche Link
> 
> Den meintest du, denke ich?
> 
> ...


Einfach mit über Hand am Sattel oder sitzrohr festhaltenund die andere Hand am Hinterrad. Dann entgegengesetzt drücken und fertig...


----------



## swindle (22. November 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> So und mit der heutigen Vorstellung des capra limited verabschiede ich mich aus meinen eigenem thread...  machts gut Leute.



So geht's mir auch grad -.- ... Wenn morgen noch die 15% vom black friday kommen, und das rad noch verfügbar ist, bestelle ich mal und entscheide dann...


----------



## mario1982 (22. November 2018)

swindle schrieb:


> So geht's mir auch grad -.- ... Wenn morgen noch die 15% vom black friday kommen, und das rad noch verfügbar ist, bestelle ich mal und entscheide dann...


 Das Ding ist Mega. Würde sofort zuschlagen. Ärgere mich gerade das ich mich für Canyon entschieden habe. Glaube kaum das ich mein Geld wieder bekomme. Die haben gesagt, das ich ein neues Rad bekomme falls das stimmt mit dem Hinterbau.


----------



## Sachsey (22. November 2018)

Das Yt ist ja nen Mega-Angebot mit den Komponenten. Leider schon alles restlos vergriffen....


----------



## swindle (23. November 2018)

Hallo, so mein Torque ist da. Leider stehe ich dem gerade mit sehr durchwachsenen Gefühlen gegenüber. Klingt zwar prollig, aber ich dachte der Freilauf der DT Swiss E1700 wäre schön knackig laut, leider ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall. Außerdem stört mich die Optik am Oberrohr. Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob das so gehört:



Am Oberrohr sieht man direkt eine Lage des Carbons, für mich sieht das leider nach Pfusch aus. Gehört das so? Ist das bei allen so?


----------



## JudMa (23. November 2018)

swindle schrieb:


> Am Oberrohr sieht man direkt eine Lage des Carbons, für mich sieht das leider nach Pfusch aus. Gehört das so? Ist das bei allen so?



Das ist bei meinem Torque genau so und ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass es Pfusch ist, vielmehr ist der Rahmen dort verstärkt. Andere Hersteller nennen das auch „Sicht-Carbon“. 

Ist an meinem Specialized Stumpjumper noch deutlicher zu sehen.


----------



## Hinouf (23. November 2018)

@swindle
Über die Fettmenge kannst die Geräuschkulisse des Ratchet Freilaufs variieren. Einfach Fett entfernen.


----------



## swindle (23. November 2018)

JudMa schrieb:


> Das ist bei meinem Torque genau so und ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass es Pfusch ist, vielmehr ist der Rahmen dort verstärkt. Andere Hersteller nennen das auch „Sicht-Carbon“.



Mist, das wollte ich nicht hören  Mal sehen ob ich mich anfreunden kann... 



Hinouf schrieb:


> Über die Fettmenge kannst die Geräuschkulisse des Ratchet Freilaufs variieren. Einfach Fett entfernen.



Habe auf den Flächen der zwei Scheiben schon das Fett mit einem Tuch entfernt, zwar etwas lauter, aber immer noch recht leise im Vergleich zu meinem 3 Jahre altem Spline1900. Wo überall gehört das Fett weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hinouf (23. November 2018)

@swindle
An den Zahnscheiben entfernen, wie du es gemacht hast passt. Mehr geht nicht. Der 1900 hat Sperrklinken, d.h. anderer Sound. Feinere Zahnscheiben verändern den Sound auch.


----------



## swindle (23. November 2018)

Ich geh davon aus dass der sich auch mit höherer federspannung erhöht? Kann des sein?


----------



## agis (23. November 2018)

swindle schrieb:


> Außerdem stört mich die Optik am Oberrohr. Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob das so gehört:
> Anhang anzeigen 798221
> 
> Am Oberrohr sieht man direkt eine Lage des Carbons, für mich sieht das leider nach Pfusch aus. Gehört das so? Ist das bei allen so?



...mal ganz ehrlich? Persönlicher Meinung: ich finde es oberkacke! Hatte ich es auch, Grund genug das Rad zurüchzusenden...



JudMa schrieb:


> Ist an meinem Specialized Stumpjumper noch deutlicher zu sehen.



...also das überrascht mich sehr! Rechtfertigt den Specialized Preispolitik überhaubt nicht!!!

Dass Schatierungen auf einem Carbon Rahmen bei der Herstellung entsehen find ich gut! Aber so ein Flickwerk wirkt nur billig...meine subjektive Meinung!


----------



## _todde_ (23. November 2018)

Sieht komisch aus, wirkt wie billig geflickt. Schön ist anders..


----------



## mario1982 (23. November 2018)

_Kann mir das einer erklären?_


----------



## mario1982 (23. November 2018)

Wer sieht den Unterschied??
Dachte Canyon hat nichts verändert am Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario1982 (23. November 2018)

Und warum wird es hier gekontert?


----------



## tkdbboy (24. November 2018)

swindle schrieb:


> Hallo, so mein Torque ist da. Leider stehe ich dem gerade mit sehr durchwachsenen Gefühlen gegenüber. Klingt zwar prollig, aber ich dachte der Freilauf der DT Swiss E1700 wäre schön knackig laut, leider ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall. Außerdem stört mich die Optik am Oberrohr. Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob das so gehört:
> Anhang anzeigen 798221
> 
> Am Oberrohr sieht man direkt eine Lage des Carbons, für mich sieht das leider nach Pfusch aus. Gehört das so? Ist das bei allen so?



Mine is the same. It is apparently normal for clear carbon.

E1700 has 18t ratchet so you can upgrade to 36t or 54t to make it louder, or less grease and tighter springs.

I prefer quiet haha


----------



## el martn (24. November 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Wer sieht den Unterschied??
> Dachte Canyon hat nichts verändert am Rahmen?




Spectral - Torque?

Rahmengröße S - Rahmengröße L ?

Herrengeo - Damengeo?


----------



## mario1982 (24. November 2018)

el martn schrieb:


> Spectral - Torque?
> 
> Rahmengröße S - Rahmengröße L ?
> 
> Herrengeo - Damengeo?


Es ist das torque in xl. Hier geht es doch bloß um das torque oder auf was willst du hinaus?


----------



## mario1982 (24. November 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 798368 Und warum wird es hier gekontert?



Warum hat das direkt jemand bei Canyon in der Werkstatt umgebaut bekommen? Wird das hier bei jemanden gekonntert? Also ich kenne niemanden.


----------



## el martn (24. November 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Es ist das torque in xl. Hier geht es doch bloß um das torque oder auf was willst du hinaus?



Also das untere Bild ist von deinem Herren Carbon Torque im Größe XL?
Du willst den Unterschied in der Dämpferbestigung zum oberen Bild erklärt haben?
Gut. Meine Fragen/Vermutungen:
Wo ist das obere Bild her? Von dir?
Was zeigt es?
Ganz sicher ein Torque? Es sieht mir eher nach einem Spectral CF aus?
Spectral CF
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/
Torque CF
https://www.canyon.com/gravity/torque/2019/torque-cf-8-0.html


----------



## S-H-A (24. November 2018)

Sehe das genauso wie @el martn 
Bin ja einer der ersten die Canyon in den Arsch treten würden. Meiner Meinung nach, der größte Saftladen der Bikebranche. Aber man sollte schon bei den Tatsachen bleiben.


----------



## Deleted454618 (24. November 2018)

Also mein Torque ist jetzt seit 4 Wochen bei Canyon und ich habe immer noch keinen Status was genau ist, was repariert wird usw. 

Und das obwohl ich seit 2 Wochen mit dem Support per Mail in Kontakt bin. 

Das wird wohl mein letztes Canyon gewesen sein.


----------



## OneTrustMan (24. November 2018)

Nightz schrieb:


> Das wird wohl mein letztes Canyon gewesen sein.



Antwort vom Support:

"Da Can-Yon wir leider auch nix machen "


----------



## trebron317 (24. November 2018)

Habe eben gesehen, dass es nun von Invisiframe auch die passende Schutzfolie fürs Torque AL gibt. https://www.invisiframe.co.uk/torque-aluminium-2019.html 

Ich frage mich nur ob es die 80€ wirklich Wert sind oder ob man das vllt auch mit  ´ner durchsichtigen Folie und ´nem Plotter einigermaßen gut selbst gestalten könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (24. November 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> https://www.invisiframe.co.uk/torque-aluminium-2019.html
> 
> Ich frage mich nur ob es die 80€ wirklich Wert sind oder ob man das vllt auch mit  ´ner durchsichtigen Folie und ´nem Plotter einigermaßen gut selbst gestalten könnte.



Ich hatte mir die Folien für den Strive Rahmen, die Fox Gabel und die SRAM Kurbeln nach USA schicken lassen, da wir doch viele Steine hier auf den Trails haben. 
Ob es langfristig hält kann ich noch nicht sagen, da ich sie erst 2 Monate drauf habe. 
Der Service ist auf jedenfall besser als bei Canyon.  Da ich nicht unnötig was nach USA schicken lassen wollte, habe ich mit meinem Kontakt in UK voeher zig mal hin und her gemailed, um sicherzustellen, dass es die richtige Größe, Form etc. ist. Sie war immer super nett, geduldig und hilfsbereit (hat sich Fotos angeschaut etc.).

Wenn du einen Plotter hast und die Geduld, dir das alles selbst zuzuschneiden, dann kriegst du es sicher auch selbst hin. 

Das Auftragen ist schon eine Geduldsarbeit ansich, aber nach einiger Zeit hat man Übung. 

Sie hatten mit dann auch noch kostenlos Teile für das Shapeshifter Dreieck nachgeschickt, weil die im Set nicht dabei waren. Also vom Service konnte man es bei mir nicht besser machen. 

Ob es der beste Schutz auf dem Markt ist und die beste 3M Folie ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Es ist auf jeden Fall besser als nichts und die Zuschnitte passen 1A.


----------



## flo28 (25. November 2018)

Guten Morgen also ich hab die Folie von 
https://www.easy-frame.com/ Kann sie nun empfehlen ! Service und Kontakt top !


----------



## stromb6 (25. November 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Habe eben gesehen, dass es nun von Invisiframe auch die passende Schutzfolie fürs Torque AL gibt. https://www.invisiframe.co.uk/torque-aluminium-2019.html
> 
> Ich frage mich nur ob es die 80€ wirklich Wert sind oder ob man das vllt auch mit  ´ner durchsichtigen Folie und ´nem Plotter einigermaßen gut selbst gestalten könnte.



Um den Preis kauf dir lieber eine Schneidunterlage ein Skalpel und einige Meter durchsichtige 3M Folie.
Ich foliere seit Jahren meine Bikes selber. Um 80 Euro kann ich meine drei Bikes komplett folieren.
@swindle 
Für die Rahmen die optisch kein Highlight sind empfehle ich 3M Folie in Carbonoptik.


----------



## trebron317 (25. November 2018)

bfri schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Plotter hast und die Geduld, dir das alles selbst zuzuschneiden, dann kriegst du es sicher auch selbst hin.
> 
> Das Auftragen ist schon eine Geduldsarbeit ansich, aber nach einiger Zeit hat man Übung.
> .



Plotter ist vorhanden, viele Teile der Folie müssen ja eh nur gerade, auf die richtige Länge und Breite zugeschnitten werden. Das müsste mit Lineal und Schere oder einem Schneidelineal gut gehen, mal sehen ob der Plotter dann überhaupt zum Einsatz kommen muss . Ich werds die Tage mal in Angriff nehmen und berichten. Kann mir jemand nen Tip geben bezüglich der Folienstärke?

@flo28 Bei Easy-Frame gibt's die Folie wieder nur für die CF-Modelle.


----------



## trebron317 (25. November 2018)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Um den Preis kauf dir lieber eine Schneidunterlage ein Skalpel und einige Meter durchsichtige 3M Folie.
> Ich foliere seit Jahren meine Bikes selber. Um 80 Euro kann ich meine drei Bikes komplett folieren.
> @swindle
> Für die Rahmen die optisch kein Highlight sind empfehle ich 3M Folie in Carbonoptik.



Ans Skalpel hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht, danke für den Tip. Wo kaufst du deine Folie bzw. welche Stärke?


----------



## homerkills (25. November 2018)

Jo, einem Mitfahrer ist gerade sein Innenlagergehäuse an seinem Torque aufgefallen. Was meint ihr??
2 Monate alt ohne Selberschrauben.


----------



## S-H-A (25. November 2018)

Kaputt. Bin auf Canyon gespannt.


----------



## trebron317 (25. November 2018)

Puh das ist heftig. Dürfte nach 2 Monaten so nie und nimmer aussehen. Bitte halte uns auf dem laufenden wie Canyon sich verhält, bin da auch sehr gespannt.


----------



## stromb6 (25. November 2018)

@trebron317 

Folie Carbonoptik:
3M™ Scotchprint® Wrap Folie 1080

Folie Transparent :
3M PU 8591 E Folie (360µm)

Kaufe die Folien wo sie gerade in Aktion, bzw. verbilligt sind und meistens so 1-1,5 qm. 
Die Carbonfolie bekommst auf Amazon 152cm * 50cm um 42 Euro. Damit kannst deine nächsten 10 Bikes folieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (25. November 2018)

Ist die Stelle durch Protektoren geschützt oder liegt sie frei? Kann das ein Einschlag gewesen sein? Denn dann wird es ganz übel.


----------



## homerkills (25. November 2018)

Für mich sieht es nach falschem Drehmoment bei der montage des Lagers aus. Die Risse laufen in beide Richtungen ziemlich gleichmäßig weg. Soweit ich das weiß ist die Stelle am Torque ungeschüzt.(Mein Jeffsy CF hat da nen Gummiprotektor)


----------



## A-n-d-y (25. November 2018)

In der Lagerschale des Tretlagers sieht man im Alu auch nen dicken Macken auf den Bildern!

Ich geh da eher von einem Aufsetzer / Einschlag aus,  sieht mir überhaupt nicht nach falscher Montage aus! Meiner Meinung nach erkennt man auch einen Übergang von der Macke im Alu zum Schaden im Carbon,  wenn dem so ist, ist Canyon natürlich raus und das auch berechtigt!


----------



## A-n-d-y (25. November 2018)




----------



## homerkills (25. November 2018)

Das wäre bitter. Dann bleibt ihm immerhin die Hoffnung der Jobbike Garantie.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (25. November 2018)

Mein torque cf 7.0 ist da . Bissl Farbe dran gemacht . Erste fahrt dauert noch 1 bis 2 Monate , da Schulter ramponiert. Bin aber jetzt schon verliebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trebron317 (25. November 2018)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Mein torque cf 7.0 ist da . Bissl Farbe dran gemacht . Erste fahrt dauert noch 1 bis 2 Monate , da Schulter ramponiert. Bin aber jetzt schon verliebt



Richtig gut!


----------



## mario1982 (25. November 2018)

el martn schrieb:


> Also das untere Bild ist von deinem Herren Carbon Torque im Größe XL?
> Du willst den Unterschied in der Dämpferbestigung zum oberen Bild erklärt haben?
> Gut. Meine Fragen/Vermutungen:
> Wo ist das obere Bild her? Von dir?
> ...



Die Bilder habe beide ich gemacht und das eine ist mein bike 2018 in L und das andere das 2019 in xl von einem Freund ...


----------



## mario1982 (25. November 2018)

el martn schrieb:


> Also das untere Bild ist von deinem Herren Carbon Torque im Größe XL?
> Du willst den Unterschied in der Dämpferbestigung zum oberen Bild erklärt haben?
> Gut. Meine Fragen/Vermutungen:
> Wo ist das obere Bild her? Von dir?
> ...


 Ich habe die Bilder doch selber gemacht. Sonst würde ich hier doch nicht fragen


----------



## mario1982 (25. November 2018)

Nightz schrieb:


> Also mein Torque ist jetzt seit 4 Wochen bei Canyon und ich habe immer noch keinen Status was genau ist, was repariert wird usw.
> 
> Und das obwohl ich seit 2 Wochen mit dem Support per Mail in Kontakt bin.
> 
> Das wird wohl mein letztes Canyon gewesen sein.


Warum hast du es eingeschickt? Habe das nicht mitbekommen...


----------



## LetsRiide (26. November 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 798368 Und warum wird es hier gekontert?



Servus Leute, bin neu hier und lese schon von Anfang an mit. Habe das AL7 im März bestellt. Ewig gab es Verschiebungen und Vertröstungen. Jetzt haben wir November und mein Bike kam am letzten Freitag an. Habe es natürlich mit sehr gemischten Gefühlen ausgepackt und zusammen gebaut. Hab gleich den Flex am Hinterbau geprüft und die Joke Position. Kein Flex und sitzt alles mittig, puh erst mal erleichtert. Dann hab ich die Bilder von mario1982 im Kopf gehabt. Bei mir ist es auch so, dass der Hinterbau gekontert ist und ich habe an der Dämpferaufnahme auch diesen knick wie auf dem anderen Bild. Jetzt ist die Frage ist Canyon wirklich so dreist und ändert heimlich still und leise den Rahmen und lässt die anderen die schon so rum fahren einfach fahren?? Oder ist die Dämpferaufnahme einfach von einem Carbon Rahmen zu einem Alu Rahmen unterschiedlich? Ich kann wenn ich dran denke mal heut abend Bilder hochladen.


----------



## el martn (26. November 2018)

LetsRiide schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die Frage ist Canyon wirklich so dreist und ändert heimlich still und leise den Rahmen und lässt die anderen die schon so rum fahren einfach fahren??



Erstmal Glückwunsch zu deinem Rad!

Nochmal:

Das eine Bild zeigt einen Torque Rahmen (und das andere einen Spectral Rahmen...) in Größe L und einen Rahmen in XL...

keine Angst, alles gut!


----------



## mario1982 (26. November 2018)

el martn schrieb:


> Erstmal Glückwunsch zu deinem Rad!
> 
> Nochmal:
> 
> ...


Welches Bild zeigt bitte einen Spektral Rahmen?


----------



## mario1982 (26. November 2018)

Das sind beides torque!!!
Das eine ist meins und das andere gehört einem Freund.
Und man sieht hier klar eine Veränderung. Das obere ist von 2019 vor einer Woche geliefert worden in XL und das untere ist meins von 2018 vor 2 Monaten geliefert worden in L.
Wo ist dein Problem?


el martn schrieb:


> Erstmal Glückwunsch zu deinem Rad!
> 
> Nochmal:
> 
> ...


----------



## mario1982 (26. November 2018)

Da ist dein spectral.
Fällt mir echt nix mehr ein!


el martn schrieb:


> Erstmal Glückwunsch zu deinem Rad!
> 
> Nochmal:
> 
> ...


----------



## el martn (26. November 2018)

Doch. Äpfel und Birnen!

Okay sorry, es sind beide Torque.

Aber Apfel ist Größe L und Birnen ist Größe Xl.

Das hatte ich übrigens auch schon am Anfang geschrieben, aber egal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario1982 (26. November 2018)

also ist das nur am xl so. Das war meine Frage...


----------



## S-H-A (26. November 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Wenn Canyon abstreitet am Rahmen etwas verändert zu haben, dann wollen die was vertuschen. Die Bilder zeigen aber was anderes. Da kommt nämlich auch der flex her an meinem Bike! Anhang anzeigen 799522



Nicht schlecht


----------



## el martn (26. November 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> also ist das nur am xl so. Das war meine Frage...



Sorry, deine Frage kann ich leider nicht finden!


----------



## el martn (26. November 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> also ist das nur am xl so. Das war meine Frage...



Auch wenn du angepisst bist, bitte schön sachlich bleiben...


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (26. November 2018)

So sieht es definitiv am cf 7.9 2019 aus . Flex. kann ich nicht feststellen . Liegt aber momentan eher an mangelnder Fähigkeit , die Kraft dafür aufzubringen ( Schulter frisch operiert )


----------



## LetsRiide (26. November 2018)

Also bei meinem AL 7 siehts so aus.


----------



## swindle (27. November 2018)

ich versteh das Problem ehrlich gesagt nicht...


----------



## _todde_ (27. November 2018)

LetsRiide schrieb:


> Also bei meinem AL 7 siehts so aus.


Puuh also die Schweißnähte werden auch immer hübscher


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (27. November 2018)

Schweißnähte...... wie primitiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LetsRiide (27. November 2018)

Damit kann ich leben, Hauptsache das Teil fährt gut und hält was aus  ich hoffe ich komm am WE dazu ne Probefahrt zu machen


----------



## _todde_ (27. November 2018)

Fahrn tut es bestimmt gut, hässlich sein darf die AL Version natürlich auch. Obs was aushält wird sich zeigen. Viel Glück!


----------



## Rick7 (27. November 2018)

sagmal todde hast du eigentlich kein Leben? Hat dir ein Canyon Mitarbeiter die Freundin ausgespannt oder was ist da los? Such dir mal n anderes hobby als in jedem thread gegen Canyon zu sabbeln...

PS: ich hätte dir das jetzt eigentlich per pn geschrieben, aber du hast ja dein Profil eingeschränkt...

PS: antworten bringt nix, weil ab jetzt---> ignore


----------



## _todde_ (27. November 2018)

Da wünscht man einem glück und lobt das fahrverhalten und bekommt dennoch eine reingedrückt 
Ihr seid mir welche... 

Weiß gar nicht warum einige hier glauben ich sei ständig gegen Canyon. Fahr doch selbst zwei bikes aus Koblenz und bin völlig zufrieden 

EDIT: ich bin jedenfalls nicht derjenige der persönlich gegenüber seiner Community wird ;-)


----------



## LetsRiide (27. November 2018)

Was ist denn hier für ne gereizte Stimmung jetzt? Alle schon in der Winterdepression oder was  Wie heißt es so schön, ride your f*cking bike ￼


----------



## _todde_ (27. November 2018)

Ja die fanboys lassen sich da ganz schnell reizen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (27. November 2018)

Nene  alles easy hier  Gibt halt immer wieder n paar Vögl hier, die aus welch emotionalen Gründen auch immer, alles mies labern müssen. So und ich freu mich jetzt auf mein Capra lmtd.


----------



## LetsRiide (27. November 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Nene  alles easy hier  Gibt halt immer wieder n paar Vögl hier, die aus welch emotionalen Gründen auch immer, alles mies labern müssen. So und ich freu mich jetzt auf mein Capra lmtd.



Leck mich fett, hast du noch ein Ltd. bekommen? Bis ich es mitbekommen hab war alles schon ausverkauft. Wär echt eine Alternative gewesen mit der Ausstattung um den Preis


----------



## Rick7 (27. November 2018)

Jo  Na aber noch hab ichs nicht. Ich glaubs erst wenns da is


----------



## homerkills (27. November 2018)

homerkills schrieb:


> Jo, einem Mitfahrer ist gerade sein Innenlagergehäuse an seinem Torque aufgefallen. Was meint ihr??
> 2 Monate alt ohne Selberschrauben.




Crashreplacement


----------



## OneTrustMan (27. November 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Nene  alles easy hier  Gibt halt immer wieder n paar Vögl hier, die aus welch emotionalen Gründen auch immer, alles mies labern müssen. So und ich freu mich jetzt auf mein Capra lmtd.


Mach auf jeden Fall paar geile Bilder.
Sieht echt fesch aus in Raw.....vielleicht entlack meins einfach


----------



## greg12 (28. November 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 799514 Da ist dein spectral.
> Fällt mir echt nix mehr ein!


wird wohl ein rahmen aus dem prototypenstadium sein. sieht man sich die pressefotos vom launch an haben die alle die einbuchtung an der dämpferaufnahme. möglich das eine falsche charge in umlauf kam?


----------



## swindle (28. November 2018)

Googlet einfach canyon torque cf xl. Bei den XL Rahmen sind die Befestigungen des dämpfers anders geregelt, vermutlich weil sonst der dämpfer zu kurz wäre?


----------



## Darth (29. November 2018)

Mir hat Canyon per Mail eine Änderung an den Rahmen von 18->19 bestätigt.  Die Aufnahme des Dämpfers am unterrohr sowie der Rocker und die Befestigung dessen wurden geändert. Ich hab noch das 18er und keinerlei Probleme...


----------



## radari (29. November 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 798368 Und warum wird es hier gekontert?



Hi , sorry for English . Is this self made or really on 2019 models ? I have contacted local support and they don't know about such upgrade .


----------



## Darth (29. November 2018)

It is an official Update. Canyon wrote it via Mail to me


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (29. November 2018)

Darth schrieb:


> It is an official Update. Canyon wrote it via Mail to me


haben sie auch geschrieben was genau angepasst wurde?
sieht man sich die fotos vom presselaunch des bikes an, fällt beim ersten hinsehen kein unterschied zu den 2019er modellen auf.
das bei den xl rahmen das unterrohr und die dämpferaufnahme anders sind auf grund der gegebenen dämpferlänge war 2018 so und wird auch 19 so sein.


----------



## mario1982 (29. November 2018)

Darth schrieb:


> Mir hat Canyon per Mail eine Änderung an den Rahmen von 18->19 bestätigt.  Die Aufnahme des Dämpfers am unterrohr sowie der Rocker und die Befestigung dessen wurden geändert. Ich hab noch das 18er und keinerlei Probleme...


Lustig. Mir haben sie am Telefon gesagt, das nichts geändert wurde und das war nicht der normale Support. Technikabteilung. Mein Bike geht am Montag zurück. Bin gespannt ob ich nen neuen Rahmen bekomme


----------



## mario1982 (29. November 2018)

radari schrieb:


> Hi , sorry for English . Is this self made or really on 2019 models ? I have contacted local support and they don't know about such upgrade .


Wurde direkt bei Canyon in der Werkstatt umgebaut. Es wären angeblich nicht alle von dem Umbau betroffen


----------



## radari (29. November 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Wurde direkt bei Canyon in der Werkstatt umgebaut. Es wären angeblich nicht alle von dem Umbau betroffen



I have asked canyon  if it could be ordered .  Reply was that they will contact German colleagues for help

I love the bike which is awesome machine but these strange production/design problems drives me crazy .


Hopefully they will release soon some official upgrades statement and kits . Development testing should be done before production start not on the customers .


We all should spam them daily …


----------



## radari (29. November 2018)

radari schrieb:


> I have asked canyon  if it could be ordered .  Reply was that they will contact German colleagues for help
> 
> I love the bike which is awesome machine but these strange production/design problems drives me crazy .
> 
> ...




Ok update from Canyon  . They just write to me that it could not be ordered as upgrade KIT now but it will be possible in 2019 ....


----------



## JeanCena (29. November 2018)

WAHNSINN: Ich habe vor 50 Tagen mein Torque AL eingeschickt aufgrund eines schiefen Yokes/Hinterbaus, das war hier im Forum ab Seite 63 falls sich noch einer erinnert (Besonders @SCM ). Canyon hatte mir gesagt, der Rahmen wird getauscht und sobald wie möglich wieder versandt. Heute kam dann das Paket, Vorfreude war mit gemischten Gefühlen einigermaßen groß, bis ich das Paket öffnete.
Ich habe sofort den Hinterbau und das Yoke geprüft, und siehe da: ich habe exakt den selben Rahmen wiederbekommen, sogar mit Folie welche ich aufgetragen hatte. Nach weiteren Inspektionen und erster Enttäuschung, fiel mir auf, dass der Hinterbau am Yoke gekontert wird, wie bei @mario1982  (https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/9b45a0ec-cdfa-4a8c-8364-07ceca38b8f0-jpeg.798368/ ). Das war vor 3 Monaten noch nicht der Fall, also scheinen sie irgendwie zu wissen, dass es sinnvoll ist die Gegenschrauben nachzurüsten.

Trotzdem löst das mein Problem NICHT einmal in Ansätzen, da das Yoke das Problem war weil es links zu nah am Rahmen sitzt. Das hatte ich eigentlich auch ausführlich im Garantieantrag geschildert. Die "Kollegen" in der Werkstatt die mich trotz Ankündigung nie kontaktiert haben scheinen also noch nicht einmal die Aufträge richtig zu prüfen. Arbeiten bei Canyon Homo Sapiens, oder einarmige Roboter???
Nun ist es gut 5 Monate her dass ich mein Rad bestellt habe und konnte es noch nicht benutzen. Der Frust ist groß und ich werde Canyon jetzt wohl erneut kontaktieren müssen, wenn ich meinen Rahmen bei normaler Benutzung nicht zermergeln möchte.


----------



## S-H-A (29. November 2018)

Es ist so irre!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. November 2018)

Besser Umwandlung verlangen und was neues bestellen. Geht mit Sicherheit einfacher und schneller also so...

Ich hatte extra vor meiner Bestellung diverse Fragen, die mir beantwortet wurden. Als das Bike da war, war genau das was ich vorher mehrfach erfragt hatte anders.... Einzige Angebot war eine Rücknahme des Bikes...


----------



## JeanCena (29. November 2018)

Update: Nach einem Telefonat mit dem Service steht jetzt fest das ich mein Bike direkt wieder einschicken darf. Der per E-Mail angesagte Rahmen-Tausch war angeblich indirekt, trotzdem müssen sie jetzt dafür geradestehen, und es wird dafür gesorgt, "dass ich ein funktionstüchtiges Rad in den Händen habe".
Die scheinbaren Kommunikationsstrukturen à la stille Post bezeichnete auch der Herr am Telefon als "Manko". Jeder sagt was anderes und der Kunde ist der Leidtragende. Als mittlerweile dritte Entschädigung gibt's eine gratis-Inspektion, juhu.

Hatte mich ursprünglich so verliebt in das orangene Torque, aber ich bin jetzt ernsthaft am Überlegen, auf Propain oder YT umzusteigen.
Wenn nicht, dann auf für die nächsten 50 Tage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (29. November 2018)

Irre


----------



## swindle (29. November 2018)

LetsRiide schrieb:


> Also bei meinem AL 7 siehts so aus.



bei meinem CF 8 2019 schaut der hinterbau auch so aus.


----------



## Aussie81 (29. November 2018)

JeanCena schrieb:


> Update: Nach einem Telefonat mit dem Service steht jetzt fest das ich mein Bike direkt wieder einschicken darf. Der per E-Mail angesagte Rahmen-Tausch war angeblich indirekt, trotzdem müssen sie jetzt dafür geradestehen, und es wird dafür gesorgt, "dass ich ein funktionstüchtiges Rad in den Händen habe".
> Die scheinbaren Kommunikationsstrukturen à la stille Post bezeichnete auch der Herr am Telefon als "Manko". Jeder sagt was anderes und der Kunde ist der Leidtragende. Als mittlerweile dritte Entschädigung gibt's eine gratis-Inspektion, juhu.
> 
> Hatte mich ursprünglich so verliebt in das orangene Torque, aber ich bin jetzt ernsthaft am Überlegen, auf Propain oder YT umzusteigen.
> Wenn nicht, dann auf für die nächsten 50 Tage!


Welchen Grund hast du, noch bei Canyon zu bleiben? Ich will dir nicht abraten, mich nimmt es ernsthaft Wunder.


----------



## _todde_ (29. November 2018)

Aussie81 schrieb:


> Welchen Grund hast du, noch bei Canyon zu bleiben? Ich will dir nicht abraten, mich nimmt es ernsthaft Wunder.


Welche Gründe gibt es überhaupt sich für canyon zu entscheiden? DAS wundert mich ernsthaft!


----------



## JeanCena (29. November 2018)

Aussie81 schrieb:


> Welchen Grund hast du, noch bei Canyon zu bleiben? Ich will dir nicht abraten, mich nimmt es ernsthaft Wunder.


Nun ja, einmal habe ich mittlerweile so viele Entschädigungen bekommen, dass es ein echt guter Preis für mich ist. Zudem ist es zurzeit nicht gerade Hochsaison und ich würde mein Rad sowieso nicht so stark nutzen. Außerdem gibt es beispielsweise gerade bei YT keine Alternative (XXL ausverkauft). Wenn YT das Capra bald neu auflegt wäre das eine Möglichkeit umzusteigen.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (29. November 2018)

Außerdem sind die Gründe ja variabel . Der eine steht auf die marke Canyon und möchte es aus gewissen prestige gründen , der andere ist von preis leistung fasziniert. Widerrum andere mögen das Design .... und und und ! Gründe Canyon zu kaufen gibts sicherlich genug .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SolarRider (29. November 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Welche Gründe gibt es überhaupt sich für canyon zu entscheiden? DAS wundert mich ernsthaft!



Gibt's echt keine Leute, die mit Torque zufrieden sind?  Ich habe gerade ein Torque bestellt, weil ich denke, dass das Torque besser für Bikepark als die Capra ist. Aber bin ich richtig mit meinem Wahl? 

Sind alle Torque mit große technische Problemen wie hier geschrieben?


----------



## JeanCena (29. November 2018)

SolarRider schrieb:


> Gibt's echt keine Leute, die mit Torque zufrieden sind?  Ich habe gerade ein Torque bestellt, weil ich denke, dass das Torque besser für Bikepark als die Capra ist. Aber bin ich richtig mit meinem Wahl?
> 
> Sind alle Torque mit große technische Problemen wie hier geschrieben?


Das Torque ist ein super bike. Ich hatte extremes Unglück und es beschweren sich sowieso nur die, die Probleme haben. Es haben sich hier schon viele gemeldet, wie toll das Rad ist und draußen in der Welt werden noch viele andere glückliche Torque-Fahrer sein, die sich hier gar nicht blicken lassen.
Es gab zwar bei ein paar Rahmen Probleme mit flex, aber an sich ist das Torque technisch einwandfrei.


----------



## el martn (30. November 2018)

Du musst auch genau schauen/mitlesen. Es wird auch von vielen mitgeschrieben, die kein Torque besitzen, wahrscheinlich auch noch nie live gesehen haben oder gefahren sind.....
Ich glaube, Canyon hat deutlich mehr Räder kauft, wie die 10 bis 15 Fahrer die sich hier mit wirklichen Problemen gemeldet haben....


----------



## swindle (30. November 2018)

Also ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit meinem Torque und auch vom Service von Canyon! Ich habe innerhalb von 3 Tagen das Rad erhalten, hatte bisher 2-3 Mal Kontakt mit dem Service und immer recht prompt eine Antwort erhalten. Beim auspacken habe ich 2 kleine Kratzer am Rahmen entdeckt die recht unauffällig sind, diese habe ich dann bei Canyon angemeldet - für den Fall dass ich es zurückgeben möchte - innerhalb eines halben Tages habe ich dann als Antwort das Angebot bekommen ein Ersatzrad zu bekommen oder einen 200€ Gutschein.


----------



## bonny-m (30. November 2018)

Ich habe das CF 9.0 2018. Und finde das Bike mehr als Top. Das ist auch schon mein 4 Canyon Bike. Hatte in der Vergangenheit auch schon mal einen Rahmentausch und die eine oder andere kleine Reklamation ohne Probleme.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (30. November 2018)

Ich kann leider noch nicht fahren ,  nur streicheln . Aber ich bin sehr gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt .
Optisch finde ich es zumindest schonmal n Traum


----------



## agis (30. November 2018)

Diese Gabel wird als 180er verkauft, ist aber höchstens als 175er abgestimmt. denn sie federt NIE vollständig raus! 8mm


Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Ich kann leider noch nicht fahren ,  nur streicheln . Aber ich bin sehr gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt .
> Optisch finde ich es zumindest schonmal n Traum




...sieht gut aus! Hat der Rahmen diese "typische" Carbon Schatierungen\Überlapungen\Linien oder ähnilches? Sieht sehr clean aus!

Und wie ist des mit der Lylik? Federt sie vollstäntig aus? Wieviel Federweg hat sie "efektiv"?


----------



## SCM (30. November 2018)

Man kann die Gabel nicht als 175er "abstimmen"...da wäre ein anderer Airshaft erforderlich und ein solcher existiert nicht für 175mm.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (30. November 2018)

Ich kann es leider noch nicht testen 

Tatsächlich sind Carbon Schattierungen vorhanden . Hatte mich erst Mega aufgeregt weil ich dachte , das darf so nicht


----------



## agis (30. November 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Man kann die Gabel nicht als 175er "abstimmen"...da wäre ein anderer Airshaft erforderlich und ein solcher existiert nicht für 175mm.



Ok! Dann sollten wir uns treffen, ich zeige es Dir! Und diese ist die dritte RS Lyrik RTC3 (no debonair)die ich ausprobiere! Bin am überlegen das neue CF7 Model zu kaufen, und den 2018er CF8 zurückzusenden.... Hauptsache, die neue Federgabel egal ob RC fährt auf mindestens 177-178 mm aus, denn dann sprechen wir über eine 180er!

Hatte die Möglichkeit zwei Fox 180 zu testen, fast genau auf 178-177 millimeter alle beide!

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, warum kaufe ich nicht das aktuelle CF8 mit Fox? Ich finde die blaue metalik Lakierung einfach top! Das Rot finde ich zu aufdringlich, und nur schwarz finde ich zu düster...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ezekiel-85 (30. November 2018)

Schwarz mit pinken Akzenten geht völlig klar wenn dir das ansonsten zu düster ist


----------



## agis (30. November 2018)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Schwarz mit pinken Akzenten geht völlig klar wenn dir das ansonsten zu düster ist



Jo... ein bisserl porno aber was solls


----------



## SCM (30. November 2018)

agis schrieb:


> Ok! Dann sollten wir uns treffen, ich zeige es Dir! Und diese ist die dritte RS Lyrik RTC3 (no debonair)die ich ausprobiere! Bin am überlegen das neue CF7 Model zu kaufen, und den 2018er CF8 zurückzusenden.... Hauptsache, die neue Federgabel egal ob RC fährt auf mindestens 177-178 mm aus, denn dann sprechen wir über eine 180er!
> 
> Hatte die Möglichkeit zwei Fox 180 zu testen, fast genau auf 178-177 millimeter alle beide!
> 
> Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, warum kaufe ich nicht das aktuelle CF8 mit Fox? Ich finde die blaue metalik Lakierung einfach top! Das Rot finde ich zu aufdringlich, und nur schwarz finde ich zu düster...



Ich glaube Dir, dass die Gabel nicht vollständig ausgefedert. Sie ist aber nicht so abgestimmt. Kannst Du sie mit der Hand auf 180mm ausziehen, oder blockiert sie bei 175?


----------



## agis (30. November 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> mit der Hand auf 180mm ausziehen, oder blockiert sie bei 175?



kann ich ausziehen auf 180mm, und dannach fehlt sie auf 178, was normal ist bis sie wieder eingefedert wird.....


----------



## agis (30. November 2018)

...und hier ein paar fotos:

Gabel nach einfedern, zb bei der Einstellung von SAG:






und hier nach ausziehen:


----------



## agis (30. November 2018)

...und es stellt sich die Frage, wie stelle ich das SAG ein? die Protzente aus der Scalla beziehen sich auf 180mm, was ich efektiv NIE erreiche...

es stellt sich also die frage, stelle ich das SAG als ob die Gabel 175mm hat?


----------



## _todde_ (30. November 2018)

agis schrieb:


> ...und es stellt sich die Frage, wie stelle ich den SAG ein? die Protzente aus der Scalla beziehen sich auf 180mm, was ich efektiv NIE erreiche


Mit zollstock und Mathematik?


----------



## agis (30. November 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Mit zollstock und Mathematik?



das war aber lustig Du


----------



## agis (30. November 2018)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Ich kann es leider noch nicht testen



kannst Du ev. die Gabel auf Körbergewicht einstellen, paar mal einfedern und checken ob ganz, oder fast ganz ausfedert? Vergleiche bitte meine Bilder, sieht es ähnlich aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ezekiel-85 (30. November 2018)

Das schaffe ich leider zur Zeit mit operiertem arm nicht . Eventuell aber mein Schwager bei Gelegenheit


----------



## agis (30. November 2018)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Das schaffe ich leider zur Zeit mit operiertem arm nicht . Eventuell aber mein Schwager bei Gelegenheit



Danke, bin gespannt


----------



## SCM (30. November 2018)

Das ist kein Canon-spezifisches "Problem", von daher sollte man aufgrund des Ausfedern der Gabel keinen Radkauf in Frage stellen. 

Das Thema wurde hier schon häufig besprochen. Es herrscht zu 95% ein Unterdruck in den Tauchrohren, der sich in 3 Minuten beseitigen lässt.

SAG-Einstellung, wenn man es tatsächlich nicht beseitigt bekommt: z.B. 25% minus die mm die beim Ausfedern fehlen. 

Dass die Gabel nicht vollständig ausgefertigt kommt bei Luftgabeln aller Hersteller vor, insbesondere bei Temperaturschwankungen, lässt sich aber wie gesagt schnell beheben. Meist reicht der Druckausgleich in den Standrohren.


----------



## agis (30. November 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Das ist kein Canon-spezifisches "Problem"



...hab ich nie behauptet! Canyon finde ich super, und nicht nur wegen der preisleistung! Die Geometrie ist so gut für mich, als ob der Rahmen extra für mich abgestimmt ist!!!

Bezüglich der Gabel, nun ja, Canyon verbaut sie "nur", dennoch ist bestandteil des Ganzen. Schließlich haben sich Kaufläute sich geeinigt, und nicht Techniker. Was Sram da verkauft hat, oder was Canyon da gekauft hat bezweifle ich dass nur durch temperaturänderung, oder Druckausgleich "reparieren" lässt:

- Erste und Zweite Gabel im August mit absolut gleichem Verhalten
- Dritte Gabel eben Gestern, das selbe



SCM schrieb:


> Dass die Gabel nicht vollständig ausgefertigt kommt bei Luftgabeln aller Hersteller vor, insbesondere bei Temperaturschwankungen



also Temparatur hat in meimem Augen KEINen Einfluß!
Aller Hersteller? vieleicht...werde dem nächst Berichten!
Druckausgleich? habe ich verschiedene Methoden durchgeführt....nix mit x ... oder hast Du DIE Methode für meine Lyrik? (währe ich ganz ehlich sehr dankbar)


----------



## SCM (30. November 2018)

agis schrieb:


> also Temparatur hat in meimem Augen KEINen Einfluß!
> Aller Hersteller? vieleicht...werde dem nächst Berichten!
> Druckausgleich? habe ich verschiedene Methoden durchgeführt....nix mit x ... oder hast Du DIE Methode für meine Lyrik? (währe ich ganz ehlich sehr dankbar)



Zerleg das Teil doch mal komplett und bau es mit korrekten Füllmengen wieder zusammen. Beim Zusammenbau lässt sich dann der Punkt herausfiltern, ab dem die 5mm Federweg plötzlich fehlen.

Was ist, wenn Du da mal 100 PSI reinpumpst? Fehlen die 5mm immer noch?


----------



## agis (30. November 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Was ist, wenn Du da mal 100 PSI reinpumpst? Fehlen die 5mm immer noch?



Mit 65PSi (mein setup für 30/35% SAG) fehlen 7-8mm, nicht 5mm, mit 100PSI nur noch 6-7mm ... echt, kein witz, bin fertig mit RS



SCM schrieb:


> Zerleg das Teil doch mal komplett und bau es mit korrekten Füllmengen wieder zusammen



was meinst Du mit "komplett"? Zerlegt habe ich shon im August, mit öl wie 50st Wartung! Reicht das nicht aus? Soll ich denn eine ungefahrene Gabel die 200er Zerlegung vorziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agis (30. November 2018)

...und wenn ich es mir recht überlege, so viele Stunden mit einer Lyrik? Nein, danke ich nicht mehr 
Soeben eins mit Fox bestellt, übersteigt mein budget, aber ist gut für meinen Nerven!

Schade, denn am sonnsten hat das Bike kein Flex und super Carbon Schatierungen, Ton in Ton mit weiche Übergenge! Echt Porn das Ganze


----------



## Deleted454618 (1. Dezember 2018)

Guten Morgen. Heute kam nach 6 Wochen mein Torque zurück aus der Reparatur zurück. An der Befestigung des Rahmens haben sie auf jeden Fall etwas geändert.

Alt:


Neu:


----------



## el martn (1. Dezember 2018)

Steht das nicht auch in den Bedingungsanleitungen von Rock Shox, dass es eine gewisse Streuung (+/- 3% ??) Im Federwrg normal ist....

Mein Tipp (leider zu spät): Gabel ordentlich einfahren und dann den, wenn noch vorhanden Unterdruck, durch demontage/abziehen des Gabelunterteils beheben. Das Problem hatte ich auch schon öfters.


----------



## agis (1. Dezember 2018)

Das Bike ist noch nicht eingepackt 



el martn schrieb:


> Gabel ordentlich einfahren



Was ist ein "ordentliches" einfahren?

Unterdruck, der die Gabel nicht ausfahren lässt ist m.m.n.nicht vorhanden, denn nur das anheben von Lenker aus reicht dass die Gabel auf die 178mm ausfährt. Dh. ich brauche noch nicht mal auzsuziehen! Nur das eigen Gewicht positioniert die Gabel auf die 172-173mm. Sobald diese aber auf 178 ausgefahre ist, bleibt auch da! komisch das ganze!

Oder meinst Du genau das mit Unterdruck???


----------



## agis (1. Dezember 2018)

el martn schrieb:


> gewisse Streuung (+/- 3% ??)



...mit +3% bin ich einverstanden und happy, mit -3% nicht, denn 180-3%=174,6.... also doch eine 175er 
Also bitte, weder "+", noch "-" irgendwas

Bis lang mit 3 Pikes (150, 150, 160) NIE Streuung gehabt, ausser die üblichen 2mm! In meinen Augen, Lyrik ist ein Flop!


----------



## swindle (1. Dezember 2018)

sorry, aber ist das nicht eher ein Thema für ein RockShox Forum?


----------



## S-H-A (1. Dezember 2018)

agis schrieb:


> ...mit +3% bin ich einverstanden und happy, mit -3% nicht, denn 180-3%=174,6.... also doch eine 175er
> Also bitte, weder "+", noch "-" irgendwas
> 
> Bis lang mit 3 Pikes (150, 150, 160) NIE Streuung gehabt, ausser die üblichen 2mm! In meinen Augen, Lyrik ist ein Flop!



Das ist der Preis für das sensible Ansprechen. Bei EVOL von Fox kann dir das genauso passieren. Ist so, kannst dich ärgern bis du schwarz wirst.


----------



## el martn (1. Dezember 2018)

swindle schrieb:


> sorry, aber ist das nicht eher ein Thema für ein RockShox Forum?



Nee...

Canyon verbaut doch absichtlich solche Federgabel mit weniger Federweg, um seine Kunden zu ärgern und damit die üblichen Verdächtigen hier im Forum eine Beschäftigung haben...


"KnopfDruckIronieAus"


----------



## el martn (1. Dezember 2018)

agis schrieb:


> Was ist ein "ordentliches" einfahren?



200 Kilometer???
Keine Ahnung 

Fox hat dafür (unteranderem) zwei Ventile zum Druckausgleich an der F40...


----------



## Rick7 (1. Dezember 2018)

_da fällt mir nix mehr ein s nächste mal wird gejammert dass die Gabel nicht sensibel genug is. _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agis (2. Dezember 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> _da fällt mir nix mehr ein s nächste mal wird gejammert dass die Gabel nicht sensibel genug is. _



true story mate.... darüber habe ich mir auch gedangen gemacht, kann aber nicht checken, sorry!


----------



## Deleted454618 (2. Dezember 2018)

Nightz schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. Heute kam nach 6 Wochen mein Torque zurück aus der Reparatur zurück. An der Befestigung des Rahmens haben sie auf jeden Fall etwas geändert.
> 
> Alt:
> Anhang anzeigen 800914
> ...



Heute das Gasamte Bike ausgepackt und fast gegen die Wand geworfen. Massive Kratzer am Rahmen und dazu ist der Rahmen gerade die Schwinge hinten total verzogen. Die hintere Achse bekomme ich nur rein wenn ich den Rahmen mit Kraft gegeneinander Drücke..... 

Was ein Saftladen......


----------



## Aussie81 (2. Dezember 2018)

Nightz schrieb:


> Heute das Gasamte Bike ausgepackt und fast gegen die Wand geworfen. Massive Kratzer am Rahmen und dazu ist der Rahmen gerade die Schwinge hinten total verzogen. Die hintere Achse bekomme ich nur rein wenn ich den Rahmen mit Kraft gegeneinander Drücke.....
> 
> Was ein Saftladen......


Bist nicht der einzige hier mit solchen Erfahrungen. Wieso kauft man Canyon?


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (2. Dezember 2018)

Wieso mögen soviele Ketchup?


----------



## JeanCena (2. Dezember 2018)

Nightz schrieb:


> Heute das Gasamte Bike ausgepackt und fast gegen die Wand geworfen. Massive Kratzer am Rahmen und dazu ist der Rahmen gerade die Schwinge hinten total verzogen. Die hintere Achse bekomme ich nur rein wenn ich den Rahmen mit Kraft gegeneinander Drücke.....
> 
> Was ein Saftladen......


Da würde ich mich schön beschweren und die Köpfe einhauen!
Aber man, machst du mir Angst wo ich mein Bike gerade wieder verschickt habe...


----------



## agis (2. Dezember 2018)

Nightz schrieb:


> Heute das Gasamte Bike ausgepackt und fast gegen die Wand geworfen. Massive Kratzer am Rahmen und dazu ist der Rahmen gerade die Schwinge hinten total verzogen. Die hintere Achse bekomme ich nur rein wenn ich den Rahmen mit Kraft gegeneinander Drücke.....
> 
> Was ein Saftladen......




...wenn es so weit ist, darf ich bitte bitte deine Gabel haben sofern diese 180mm ist?...Bitte, bevor ich diese an der Wand werfe, könnten wir tauschen oder? Win Win situation


----------



## Scotty86 (2. Dezember 2018)

Gibt gerade ein paar reduzierte Torques im Outlet.


----------



## stromb6 (2. Dezember 2018)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Wieso mögen soviele Ketchup?



Für Ketchup gibts auch viele Hersteller.

Ihr habt allein in Deutschland mit Yt und Radon zwei Hersteller, die Bikes anbieten die mit dem Torque mithalten können und preisich sogar günstiger sind!


----------



## S-H-A (2. Dezember 2018)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Für Ketchup gibts auch viele Hersteller.
> 
> Ihr habt allein in Deutschland mit Yt und Radon zwei Hersteller, die Bikes anbieten die mit dem Torque mithalten können und preisich sogar günstiger sind!



Zumal YT richtig gut ist. Werde es auch niemals verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aussie81 (2. Dezember 2018)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Zumal YT richtig gut ist. Werde es auch niemals verstehen.


Plus Propain plus Rose Soulfire


----------



## HDN-Trail (3. Dezember 2018)

Aussie81 schrieb:


> Plus Propain plus Rose Soulfire


Hab mich zwischen Spindrift und dem Tourqe entschieden. Preis-Leistung passte bei Canyon mehr. Doch nachdem meins ebenfalls derzeit in Reparatur, wegen den gleichen Problemen, bei Canyon ist, hoffe ich dennoch, dass ich mich nicht falsch entschieden hab


----------



## swindle (3. Dezember 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Plotter ist vorhanden, viele Teile der Folie müssen ja eh nur gerade, auf die richtige Länge und Breite zugeschnitten werden. Das müsste mit Lineal und Schere oder einem Schneidelineal gut gehen, mal sehen ob der Plotter dann überhaupt zum Einsatz kommen muss . Ich werds die Tage mal in Angriff nehmen und berichten. Kann mir jemand nen Tip geben bezüglich der Folienstärke?
> 
> @flo28 Bei Easy-Frame gibt's die Folie wieder nur für die CF-Modelle.



Hast du das schon in Angriff genommen? Wenn ja, wie gut hat es geklappt? Gibt es vielleicht sogar irgendwo Vorlagen nach denen geschnitten werden kann?


----------



## harryhallers (3. Dezember 2018)

Nightz schrieb:


> Heute das Gasamte Bike ausgepackt und fast gegen die Wand geworfen. Massive Kratzer am Rahmen und dazu ist der Rahmen gerade die Schwinge hinten total verzogen. Die hintere Achse bekomme ich nur rein wenn ich den Rahmen mit Kraft gegeneinander Drücke.....
> 
> Was ein Saftladen......


Oh man, wird das hier Canyon Bashing Thread? Ich find mein Torque super und habe nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem Service gemacht. Wenn es zerkratzt und verbogen ist, kam das sicher auf dem Transportweg, was kann Canyon dafür?

Ich habe mir auf jeden Fall jetzt mein 2tes Canyon bestellt.


----------



## trebron317 (3. Dezember 2018)

swindle schrieb:


> Hast du das schon in Angriff genommen? Wenn ja, wie gut hat es geklappt? Gibt es vielleicht sogar irgendwo Vorlagen nach denen geschnitten werden kann?



Nee habs leider noch nicht in Angriff nehmen können. Bedingt durch Prüfungsstress und anderem organisatorischem Gedöhns kommt das gesammte Hobby Fahrrad fahren im Moment leider etwas zu kurz. :/ Sobald ich was gemacht hab, mit oder ohne Plotter, post ich Bilder davon und würde ggf. auch die Dateien von Silhouette zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Blex (3. Dezember 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Oh man, wird das hier Canyon Bashing Thread? Ich find mein Torque super und habe nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem Service gemacht. Wenn es zerkratzt und verbogen ist, kam das sicher auf dem Transportweg, was kann Canyon dafür?
> 
> Ich habe mir auf jeden Fall jetzt mein 2tes Canyon bestellt.



Ich / wir sind mittlerweile bei Bike Nummer 4 von Canyon angekommen und ich kann mich nicht beschweren.

Das CF 9.0 ist genial, Flex oder sonstiges kann ich nicht feststellen, aber evtl. bin ich auch nicht einfühlsam genug...
Das WMN Spectral meiner Frau ist für die Preisleistung wirklich UNSCHLAGBAR... (Sie hat rückwirkend den Sparbuchrabatt auf Nachfrage bekommen, sehr geil von Canyon)...
Mein Strive welches ich vor dem CF 9.0 gefahren bin hatte die Charge 1 SS Probleme, nach dem Tausch von Canyon gab es aber keine weiteren Probleme, Es gab sogar einen neuen Rahmen aufgrund von einem Einlackierten Trettlager und das alles ohne wirklich große Probleme...
achja und das Nerve AM davor... das lief und lief und lief...
Natürlich ist es für jeden bei dem es zu Problemen kommt, mega frustriert, kostet ja alles auch nicht nur 2-3 Euro (ging mir ja in diesem Momenten mit defekten SS auch so) und in den meisten Fällen wird nur ein unzufriedene Kunden im Forum und co seine Meinung schreiben aber das ein oder andere Bike von Canyon fährt eben doch noch ganz gut  

Ach ich habe übrigens 3 Freunde die Capra bzw Jeffsy fahren, super gute Bikes (wobei ich die Farbgebung gräßlich finde)... 
Bei einem Capra haben sich doch tatsächlich die Schrauben der Schwinge auf dem Trail verabschiedet... sowas geht ja garnicht... das war aber sicher ein ex Canyon Mechaniker... oder eben nur Pech...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pflonk (3. Dezember 2018)

Nightz schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. Heute kam nach 6 Wochen mein Torque zurück aus der Reparatur zurück. An der Befestigung des Rahmens haben sie auf jeden Fall etwas geändert.
> 
> Alt:
> Anhang anzeigen 800914
> ...



besitzt du die CF version? kann es damit zusammen haengen oder tritt das Problem auch bei der AL version auf.
Generell die Frage ob das "immer" auftritt oder nur bei manchen Bikes?
Habe mir hier einen Account gemacht, da ich mir eigentlich ein Torque anschaffen moechte mir aber durch die Post's etwas unsicher bin was die Qualitaet des Torque's betrifft.

Danke Dir!


----------



## SolarRider (3. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe gerade das neue Torque bekommen. Das Bike sieht super cool aus, aber ich habe ein Par Fragen / Bemerkungen. 

1) Damper bewegt sich gar nicht. Ich weiss nicht ob es komplett 'locked-out' ist, oder was das Problem ist. Hat jemand eine Idee was kann ich wieder damit tun? 
2) Das hinten Rad bewegt sich ein bisschen, aber ein bisschen Bewegung ist normal, order?

Canyon hat vergessen eine Luftpump zu beinhalten und die Manual ist für ein Road Bike anstatt ein Mountain Bike... Ich habe auch kein "quick assembly guide" bekommen.


----------



## SolarRider (4. Dezember 2018)

SolarRider schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade das neue Torque bekommen. Das Bike sieht super cool aus, aber ich habe ein Par Fragen / Bemerkungen.
> 
> 1) Damper bewegt sich gar nicht. Ich weiss nicht ob es komplett 'locked-out' ist, oder was das Problem ist. Hat jemand eine Idee was kann ich wieder damit tun?
> 2) Das hinten Rad bewegt sich ein bisschen, aber ein bisschen Bewegung ist normal, order?
> ...



Ich habe die 1) gefixed - Luftdruck Problem glaube ich. Morgen komt die Rockshox Pumpe aus amazon.


----------



## JeanCena (4. Dezember 2018)

pflonk schrieb:


> besitzt du die CF version? kann es damit zusammen haengen oder tritt das Problem auch bei der AL version auf.
> Generell die Frage ob das "immer" auftritt oder nur bei manchen Bikes?
> Habe mir hier einen Account gemacht, da ich mir eigentlich ein Torque anschaffen moechte mir aber durch die Post's etwas unsicher bin was die Qualitaet des Torque's betrifft.
> 
> Danke Dir!


Das Problem ist soweit ich weiß auch bei Aluminium Modellen aufgetreten, da der Hinterbau baugleich ist und von diesem der Flex zu kommen scheint.
Wie auch schon öfter gesagt hier beschweren sich nur die paar unglücklichen Pechvögel, darunter ich. Mein AL 5 hatte jedoch keine Flexprobleme und war bis auf das Yoke einwandfrei und machte qualitativ einen hammermäßigen Eindruck.
Wenn du dich lange genug umgeschaut hast, würde ich dir das Torque empfehlen und beten dass du zu den glücklichen 99% gehörst.


----------



## agis (4. Dezember 2018)

Blex schrieb:


> Sie hat rückwirkend den Sparbuchrabatt auf Nachfrage bekommen, sehr geil von Canyon



Sparbuchrabatt??? Canyon? Wie geht das?


----------



## Blex (4. Dezember 2018)

agis schrieb:


> Sparbuchrabatt??? Canyon? Wie geht das?


Na der Sales bei Canyon heißt doch irgendwas mit Sparbuch, ihr Bike haben wir ein paar Wochen vor der Aktion gekauft... Auf Nachfragen gab es dann den Aktionspreis


----------



## agis (5. Dezember 2018)

Blex schrieb:


> Na der Sales bei Canyon heißt doch irgendwas mit Sparbuch, ihr Bike haben wir ein paar Wochen vor der Aktion gekauft... Auf Nachfragen gab es dann den Aktionspreis



...ach so, alles klar, ich verpasse sowas immer 

Aber sag mal, ist dein Torque Rahmen auch mit diesen Carbon typischen Linien/Schatierunen/Überlapungen übersät?


----------



## swindle (5. Dezember 2018)

agis schrieb:


> Aber sag mal, ist dein Torque Rahmen auch mit diesen Carbon typischen Linien/Schatierunen/Überlapungen übersät?



Wenn ja, kannst du davon ein Bild posten? Mich würde interessieren wie es bei anderen Bikes aussieht.


----------



## mario1982 (5. Dezember 2018)

JeanCena schrieb:


> Das Problem ist soweit ich weiß auch bei Aluminium Modellen aufgetreten, da der Hinterbau baugleich ist und von diesem der Flex zu kommen scheint.
> Wie auch schon öfter gesagt hier beschweren sich nur die paar unglücklichen Pechvögel, darunter ich. Mein AL 5 hatte jedoch keine Flexprobleme und war bis auf das Yoke einwandfrei und machte qualitativ einen hammermäßigen Eindruck.
> Wenn du dich lange genug umgeschaut hast, würde ich dir das Torque empfehlen und beten dass du zu den glücklichen 99% gehörst.



Geht mir genauso. Habe jetzt aber auch einige Räder verglichen und konnte fast an jedem Hinterbau Unstimmigkeiten finden. Glaube von 8 bikes waren 2 ok. 
Bei einen (Alumodell) hat hinten gar nichts gepasst. Egal in welche Richtung du es gedrückt hast ist es da geblieben und der hat es nichtmal gewusst. Habe vor Ort dann alle Schrauben gelöst und richtig mit Drehmoment angezogen und das Problem war immernoch da. Bei mir kommt halt noch dazu, das ich 8 Monate auf mein Rad gewartet habe und es ständig verschoben wurde. Das torque an sich ist ne Waffe, ändert nichts daran das meins zuviel flex hat und dadurch schon Macken im sitzrohr zu sehen sind. Ging am Montag zurück!
Ich bin gespannt was da rauskommt!
Bei meinem Bike lieg so ziemlich alles schief was schief laufen konnte und da ist man zurecht enttäuscht und verärgert!


----------



## Rick7 (5. Dezember 2018)

Wenigstens nimmst du es mit Fassung und bleibst sachlich, Find ich gut  
Das mit deinem torque finde ich weniger gut...echt Schei§§e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agis (5. Dezember 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Glaube von 8 bikes waren 2 ok.



8 bikes sogar....und nur 2 ok? aha!


----------



## mario1982 (5. Dezember 2018)

agis schrieb:


> 8 bikes sogar....und nur 2 ok? aha!


Damit meine ich das kein Hinterbau gleich ist und ich hab mir nicht umsonst die Arbeit gemacht. Das war auch die Bestätigung für die Rücksendung meines Torques.  Meist saßen sie nicht mittig!  Bei einer Kollegin die auch vor kurzem ihr Carbon Torque bekommen hat, war alles tiptop. Bei einem anderen der hat das 2019er Modell erst bekommen, waren anscheinende nur Verspannungen im Hinterbau. Die Drehmomente von Canyon aber nicht eingehalten und teilweise überdreht. Bei ihm war es so, das der Joke auch nicht mittig saß und wenn man es auf die andere Seite gedrückt hat blieb es dann auch so. Eigentlich sollte es ja in die normale Position also mittig wieder zurückgehen durch den flex wenn du verstehst was ich meine. 
Bei mir sitzt es ja mittig, nur das bei mir der Joke an das Sitzrohr stößt.
Extremfall war einer mit nem Alumodell. Da hat überhaupt nichts gepasst am Hinterbau. 
Naja ist auch egal! Wenn du selbst nicht  mehrere Räder angeschaut hast, kannst du das auch nicht verstehen. 
Ein Freund von mir hat das selbe Rad ( auch zeitgleich bekommen) wie ich und bei ihm ist das genauso wie bei mir. Zuviel flex, jedoch hat er noch keine Macken am Sitzrohr. 
Habe selbst meinen Hinterbau zerlegt und alles mit Drehmoment nachgezogen, aber das Problem mit dem flex ist nicht beseitigt und lässt sich so auch nicht beseitigen.


----------



## agis (5. Dezember 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Joke auch nicht mittig saß



...damit meinst Du das Verbindungsstück in "U" Form zwischen Dämpfer und Hinterbau, oder?


----------



## mario1982 (5. Dezember 2018)

agis schrieb:


> ...damit meinst Du das Verbindungsstück in "U" Form zwischen Dämpfer und Hinterbau, oder?


----------



## agis (5. Dezember 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


>



ok,danke! Auch das noch, bei mir stehts auch nicht mittig! ca 2-3mm unterschied link/rechts gemessen....
Also fass ich zusammen, was meinem bike angeht, CF8 2018:
- Joke sitzt nicht mittig
- Rahmen sieht wie geflickt aus ( ist ja modisch heut zu tage 
- Federgabel (RS) reagiert wie ne 175er
- Dämpfer soll auch nicht so der hit bezüglich Zugstuffe sein (nicht richtig getestet aber)
- Die Bremsscheibe hat einen Schlag
- Leitungen sollten nachbearbeitet werden (2x kürzen, 1x verlängern... kein witz)
- Was kommt noch?

Also heut wirds mir klar, leider geht das bike zurück :-(

Berechtigte Frage: sind denn die 2019 Modelle besser? Und wenn ja, sollte ich ev. Modelle mit Fox vorziehen?


----------



## mario1982 (5. Dezember 2018)

agis schrieb:


> ok,danke! Auch das noch, bei mir stehts auch nicht mittig! ca 2-3mm unterschied link/rechts gemessen....
> Also fass ich zusammen, was meinem bike angeht, CF8 2018:
> - Joke sitzt nicht mittig
> - Rahmen sieht wie geflickt aus ( ist ja modisch heut zu tage
> ...



Also was den Joke betrifft, würde ich erstmal alle Schrauben hinten lösen und richtig mit Drehmoment festziehen. 
Hast du mal alle Schrauben geprüft nach richtigen Drehmoment?
Bei Canyon haben die anscheinend keinen, denn entweder sind die Schrauben viel zu fest angezogen oder zu locker. Evtl liegt das Problem darin, das der Hinterbau verspannt ist. Einfach mal ausprobieren.
Mit dem Carbon, da meinst du bestimmt am Oberrohr das erste Stück. Das scheint normal zu sein. Hab ich bis jetzt bei jedem so gesehen, auser bei ner Freundin. Die fährt das 2018er  in pink und bei ihr war da an dem Stück lackiert.
Fox ist definitiv die bessere Wahl, aber Geschmackssache...
Bremsscheibe und Züge ist natürlich nicht schön und sollte eigentlich in der Qualitätskontrolle bemerkt werden.


----------



## agis (5. Dezember 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Also was den Joke betrifft, würde ich erstmal alle Schrauben hinten lösen und richtig mit Drehmoment festziehen.



habs gmacht....hey, hats geholfen, nicht mehr 2-3 mm sondern grade 1mm, sollte ok sein, oder? Messe ich morgen früh erneut nach!



mario1982 schrieb:


> Mit dem Carbon, da meinst du bestimmt am Oberrohr das erste Stück.



nein, da sieht es top aus, nichts zu meckern!!! Bei meinem ist das Unterroh nicht ansehnlich! falls ich das Bike behalten sollte, werde ich versuchen eine möglichkeit zu finden diese Kunst zu übermahlen 



mario1982 schrieb:


> Fox ist definitiv die bessere Wahl,



Begründung?



mario1982 schrieb:


> Bremsscheibe und Züge ist natürlich nicht schön



Jep, Canyon ist gleicher Meinung, daher Rep-Gutschrifft angeboten. Nur, die lokale Händler drehen die Augen wenn es um Canyon und Co geht.... kann ich gut verstehen!



mario1982 schrieb:


> Bei Canyon haben die anscheinend keinen



Ich sage nur eins: QUALITÄTSKONTROLLE zumind. momentan, oder wenn es um Torques geht, gleich 0!

In der Vergangenheit,die ganze Familie mit Grand Canyon(1x), Roadlite(1x), Spectral(2x), Strive(1x) und Dude(2x) NIE, aber wirklich NIE derartige Probleme gehabt. Daher behaubt ich, Torque ist DIE Aussnahme! Daher versuche ich es immer wieder! Dies ist mein drittes, und immer noch nicht ganz zufrieden!


----------



## agis (5. Dezember 2018)

agis schrieb:


> NIE, aber wirklich NIE



sorry, fast vergessen, beim Strive 1x SS getauscht, sorry
verglichen zum Torque aber, pippifax


----------



## mario1982 (5. Dezember 2018)

agis schrieb:


> sorry, fast vergessen, beim Strive 1x SS getauscht, sorry
> verglichen zum Torque aber, pippifax


Hatte auch damals das Torque DHX und alles hat gepasst. Keine Wartezeit und das Rad war top. Diesmal A Karte gezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _todde_ (5. Dezember 2018)

agis schrieb:


> ...
> Also heut wirts mir klar, leider geht das bike zurück :-(
> 
> Berechtigte Frage: sind denn die 2019 Modelle besser? Und wenn ja, sollte ich ev. Modelle mit Fox vorziehen?


Hmm interessant... Anscheinend bedarf es bei einigen nicht genug an Erfahrungen mit dem Hause Canyon. Irgendeine ominöse Kraft scheint selbst angeknacksten Kunden erneut zum Kauf zu animieren. Wie macht das Canyon nur


----------



## agis (6. Dezember 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Irgendeine ominöse Kraft



...sehr net formuliert 



agis schrieb:


> In der Vergangenheit,die ganze Familie mit Grand Canyon(1x), Roadlite(1x), Spectral(2x), Strive(1x) und Dude(2x)



... steht 7 zu 3.... deswegen gebe ich noch nicht auf!

zumal, hatte ich das Vergnügen, unter anderen Mitbewerbern in Winterberg/Willngen, das Bike ausgiebig zu testen, und ich sage nur WOW!



mario1982 schrieb:


> Glaube von 8 bikes waren 2 ok.



mit der quote bin noch zuversichtlich dass ich mein Torque zum Schluß finde


----------



## Rick7 (6. Dezember 2018)

agis schrieb:


> Dies ist mein drittes, und immer noch nicht ganz zufrieden!



verstehe ich das richtig, dass du bereits das dritte torque bekommen hast? Das heißt du hast bereits zweimal retourniert?


----------



## mario1982 (6. Dezember 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> verstehe ich das richtig, dass du bereits das dritte torque bekommen hast? Das heißt du hast bereits zweimal retourniert?


Das würde mich auch interessieren
Wobei 8 Monate Wartezeit für mich auch ein Grund gewesen wäre, das bike zu stornieren. Gibt halt nichts vergleichbares für das gekd auser das capra, aber da hätte ich eigentlich länger warten müssen. Wusste da noch nicht, das es 8 Monate bei Canyon dauern würde


----------



## Rick7 (6. Dezember 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Gibt halt nichts vergleichbares für das geld auser das capra...



na doch, also wäre das Capra lmtd. nicht daher gekommen, wäre ich definitiv beim PP Spindrift gelandet. Mit Formula Selva, Formula Cura 4 Kolben Bremse, Rock Shox Deluxe Coil, Reverb und eagle gx kam ich im Konfigurator auf 2.750 Euro. Und da hast schon ein sehr feines bike.
Probefahrt war auch gut. Bei der bike Kategorie passen dann auch die doch recht langen, propain typischen Kettenstreben.


----------



## swindle (6. Dezember 2018)

wenn jetzt einen Carbonrahmen willst, schauts beim Spindrift aber schon wie Mau aus, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (6. Dezember 2018)

Ähm ja aber es ging um vergleichbare bikes zum Preis vom torque, zumindest in der Alu Range sehe ich da Capra, torque und Spindrift
im Rennen.  und ...wer will schon Carbon an so nem 180 mm Ding
Na wer weiß was PP noch bringt.


----------



## mario1982 (6. Dezember 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> na doch, also wäre das Capra lmtd. nicht daher gekommen, wäre ich definitiv beim PP Spindrift gelandet. Mit Formula Selva, Formula Cura 4 Kolben Bremse, Rock Shox Deluxe Coil, Reverb und eagle gx kam ich im Konfigurator auf 2.750 Euro. Und da hast schon ein sehr feines bike.
> Probefahrt war auch gut. Bei der bike Kategorie passen dann auch die doch recht langen, propain typischen Kettenstreben.



Das pp spindrift bin ich auch probegefahren und fand es bei weitem nicht so verspiel wie das torque. Aufs torque setzt dich drauf und abgehst. War auch überrascht wie gut es auf der Dh Strecke läuft....


----------



## agis (6. Dezember 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> bereits das dritte torque bekommen hast?



Yes!... was kann ich denn dafür wenn:
1es Bike: Federgabel (ich und Lyrik, große LEIDENschaft, egal was ich gemacht habe, bleibt auf 172mm! Sonnst alles Top! Rahmen wie gelegt. Canyon ist leider nicht in der Lage eine Gabel zu tauschen, also die schlagen Umtausch vor, oder die Gabel des noch nicht gefahrenen Bikes nach SRAM zu senden. Da dachte ich, der austausch geht ja viel schneller; Großer Fehler, denn:
2tes Bike: Federgabel bleibt auf 175 hängen, na ja, hätte ich geschlugt wenn nicht dieser Rahmen mit Pickel/Beule nicht währe!!! Echt! kein Witz! Glaube hab ich sogar noch das Foto davon... Und ausserdem übersät von Carbon Flickwerk, wirklich geschmacksache, aber nicht meins....

Dannach, hatte ich keinen Bock mehr! Wollte 2019 abwarten, bis ich letztens das 3te Bike im Angebot bekommen habe, mit gemischten Gefühlen bis lang!

Dennoch, ich habe Geduld, Canyon auch!


----------



## Rick7 (6. Dezember 2018)

hmm. Ich hätte mich vermutlich schon längst woanders umgeschaut, wenngleich ich deinen fable für Milimeter Abweichungen nicht teile. 
Viel Glück


----------



## agis (6. Dezember 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> vermutlich schon längst woanders umgeschaut



na klar, hab auch gemacht, bin leider (noch) nicht findig geworden....also, zurück zu canyon....so is es rick! und übringens, wenn ich eier in "L" kaufe, will ich auch in "L" bekommen


----------



## OneTrustMan (6. Dezember 2018)

agis schrieb:


> na klar, hab auch gemacht, bin leider (noch) nicht findig geworden....also, zurück zu canyon....so is es


LOL 
Der Thread hier wird immer unterhaltsamer.


----------



## JeanCena (6. Dezember 2018)

agis schrieb:


> na klar, hab auch gemacht, bin leider (noch) nicht findig geworden....also, zurück zu canyon....


Hm genauso geht es mir.
Für die paar HM im Jahr brauch ich kein Eagle, die Farbe passt, die Ausstattung passt, der Preis passt. Zudem ist momentan nicht gerade Hochsaison, sprich das Rad würde eh kaum bewegt werden.
Keiner bietet was vergleichbares an, also geb ich mich weiter mit Canyon ab...


----------



## agis (6. Dezember 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Der Thread hier wird immer unterhaltsamer.



Ha... hast du denn was anderes von canyon begeisterte  und torque beschädigte biker erwartet?  (oder wars andersrum?)


----------



## OneTrustMan (6. Dezember 2018)

agis schrieb:


> Ha... hast du denn was anderes von canyon begeistert  und torque beschädigte fahrer erwartet?  (oder wars andersrum?)


Ne ne.
Preis Leistung ist bei Canyon wirklich mit am besten.
Aber der ganze Ärger ist es mMn einfach nicht wert.


----------



## agis (6. Dezember 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Aber der ganze Ärger ist es mMn einfach nicht wert.



...hast du das torque mal richtig gefahren? behaupte nicht, denn sonst fändest Du meine geduld und freude bis ich mein torque finde sehr gut!
hey man, ich hab keine ahnung wie die von canyon es geschaft haben, aber das teil ich hammer! Wie ich es schon erwähnt habe, in Winterberg und Willingen, getestet, und ich wollte es nicht abgeben! mein kumpel aus england war mit einem yeti unterwegs, bis er mit mir das torque gefahren ist... wie gesagt, er "war" mal ein glüglicher yeti biker, bis das torque kam und siegte  und jezt spart er brav um das top model zu ergattern.... als engländer und an yeti preise gewohnt, geht eben nicht anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (6. Dezember 2018)

agis schrieb:


> ...hast du das torque mal richtig gefahren? behaupte nicht, denn sonst fändest Du meine geduld und freude bis ich mein torque finde sehr gut!
> hey man, ich hab keine ahnung wie die von canyon es geschaft haben, aber das teil ich hammer! Wie ich es schon erwähnt habe, in Winterberg und Willingen, getestet, und ich wollte es nicht abgeben! mein kumpel aus england war mit einem yeti unterwegs, bis er mit mir das torque gefahren ist... wie gesagt, er "war" mal ein glüglicher yeti biker, bis das torque kam und siegte  und jezt spart er brav um das top model zu ergattern.... als engländer und an yeti preise gewohnt, geht eben nicht anders


Ist halt Geschmackssache.
Gibt bestimmt auch einige die vom Torque auf andere Räder wechseln.
Ist immer so.
Den einen gefällt es, den anderen nicht.


----------



## agis (6. Dezember 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ist halt Geschmackssache.


 
bin voll Deiner meinung



OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Gibt bestimmt auch einige die vom Torque auf andere Räder wechseln.



...kennst Du denn jemanden?


----------



## OneTrustMan (6. Dezember 2018)

agis schrieb:


> kennst Du denn jemanden?


Muss ich das 
Hab nur ein paar getroffen die das Torque storniert haben, weil sie kein Bock auf Trabi Lieferzeiten hatten so wie ich auch.


----------



## Rick7 (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich war auch schon zufriedener Strive Kunde und war echt heiß auf das torque, weil Rad, Preis Leistung einfach sehr geil sind.
Hab mich beim proberollen auch gleich sehr wohl gefühlt.
Aber nach dem ganzen Shice hier (und mir ist klar dass bei der Canyon marge natürlich nicht alle Räder betroffen sind)- erst Lieferzeiten, dann schiefe Hinterbauten und Flex, muss ich bei der Support Politik von Canyon grade echt sagen, dass ich mein Geld lieber jemand anders gebe.


----------



## agis (7. Dezember 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> mein Geld lieber jemand anders gebe.



...und was ist geworden???


----------



## OneTrustMan (7. Dezember 2018)

agis schrieb:


> ...und was ist geworden???


Ein Capra, so wie bei mir auch.
Geo ist fast identisch zum Torque.
Fährt sich geil das Teil.


----------



## Rick7 (7. Dezember 2018)

agis schrieb:


> ...und was ist geworden???



Jo ich hatte das Glück ein Capra Ltd. zu ergattern ...die andern capra waren ja in 27,5" so gut wie alle ausverkauft.
29" Zoll wollte ich bei dem Federweg nicht haben. Bin klein


----------



## Deleted454618 (7. Dezember 2018)

Aussie81 schrieb:


> Plus Propain plus Rose Soulfire



Torque ist wieder auf den Weg nach Canyon mal schauen.

Weil es damals das aktuelle Modell vom Capra gab und ich etwas zwischen einem reinen DH und Enduro auch in Sachen Federweg wollte.


----------



## Deleted454618 (7. Dezember 2018)

pflonk schrieb:


> besitzt du die CF version? kann es damit zusammen haengen oder tritt das Problem auch bei der AL version auf.
> Generell die Frage ob das "immer" auftritt oder nur bei manchen Bikes?
> Habe mir hier einen Account gemacht, da ich mir eigentlich ein Torque anschaffen moechte mir aber durch die Post's etwas unsicher bin was die Qualitaet des Torque's betrifft.
> 
> Danke Dir!



Ist ein AL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted454618 (7. Dezember 2018)

agis schrieb:


> bin voll Deiner meinung
> 
> 
> 
> ...kennst Du denn jemanden?



Ja, wenn sie mein havariertes zurück nehmen würden, dann würde ich sofort ein Capra bestellen


----------



## mario1982 (8. Dezember 2018)

Nightz schrieb:


> Torque ist wieder auf den Weg nach Canyon mal schauen.
> 
> Weil es damals das aktuelle Modell vom Capra gab und ich etwas zwischen einem reinen DH und Enduro auch in Sachen Federweg wollte.


Warum geht deins zurück?


----------



## Deleted454618 (8. Dezember 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Warum geht deins zurück?



Meins wurde innerhalb der letzten 7 Wochen bei Canyon auf Grund des Spiels im Rahmen hinten. Wurde auch scheinbar repariert mit anderen Schrauben aber leider ist das Bike mit zerkratzen Rahmen geliefert. Auch war dieser total schief. Wie gesagt beim rausdrehen der Hinterachse sprangen beide Seiten quasi auseinander und ich konnte die Achse nur montieren wenn ich beide Rahmenteile zusammen gedrückt habe. Also ob der Praktikant den Rahmen im Schraubstock hatte.

Man sieht hier auch die neue Befestigung.


----------



## JeanCena (8. Dezember 2018)

Nightz schrieb:


> Meins wurde innerhalb der letzten 7 Wochen bei Canyon auf Grund des Spiels im Rahmen hinten. Wurde auch scheinbar repariert mit anderen Schrauben aber leider ist das Bike mit zerkratzen Rahmen geliefert. Auch war dieser total schief. Wie gesagt beim rausdrehen der Hinterachse sprangen beide Seiten quasi auseinander und ich konnte die Achse nur montieren wenn ich beide Rahmenteile zusammen gedrückt habe. Also ob der Praktikant den Rahmen im Schraubstock hatte.


Alter, das ist echt übel.
Canyon hat mir gestern nach Eingangsprüfung gesagt, dass "Schleifspuren vom RockArm" vorhanden sind.
Das ist Bullshit, denn bei der ersten Retoure wurde es als brandneu qualifiziert und seitdem hatte ich es nicht mehr in den Händen.
Die zweite und aktuelle Retoure lief ohne dass ich das Rad überhaupt ausgepackt habe. Denn mir wurde ein Rahmentausch versprochen der sich als negativ herausstellte ohne das Rad überhaupt auszupacken.

Die Qualitätskontrolle bei Canyon ist nicht nur komplett schlecht sondern auch noch verdammt zufällig. Muss wohl nach dem "Ene mene miste" Prinzip laufen.


----------



## Deleted454618 (8. Dezember 2018)

JeanCena schrieb:


> Alter, das ist echt übel.
> Canyon hat mir gestern nach Eingangsprüfung gesagt, dass "Schleifspuren vom RockArm" vorhanden sind.
> Das ist Bullshit, denn bei der ersten Retoure wurde es als brandneu qualifiziert und seitdem hatte ich es nicht mehr in den Händen.
> Die zweite und aktuelle Retoure lief ohne dass ich das Rad überhaupt ausgepackt habe. Denn mir wurde ein Rahmentausch versprochen der sich als negativ herausstellte ohne das Rad überhaupt auszupacken.
> ...



Ja so scheint es. So hätte das nie raus gedurft. Ich werde da auch nur noch happy wenn es einen neuen Rahmen gibt oder sie das Teil einfach behalten und Geld zurück überweisen


----------



## S-H-A (8. Dezember 2018)

Nightz schrieb:


> Ja so scheint es. So hätte das nie raus gedurft. Ich werde da auch nur noch happy wenn es einen neuen Rahmen gibt oder sie das Teil einfach behalten und Geld zurück überweisen



Canyon, zuverlässig schlecht. Versuch dein Geld zu bekommen und hol dir was anderes. Es gibt so viele Alternativen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (8. Dezember 2018)

Stimme zu.
Geld zurück fordern und lieber irgendwo anders ein klein wenig mehr ausheben.

Egal wie gut die Preise bei Canyon sind.
Ich bleibe dabei.
Es ist es einfach nicht wert.


----------



## Nightx (9. Dezember 2018)

falsch


----------



## Deleted454618 (9. Dezember 2018)

Schön und gut aber ich kann mir das ja nicht aussuchen, ausser das ich das nochmal per Email formulieren kann. Aber zwingen kann ich sie ja erstmal nicht zu einer Erstattung.

Ausserdem müsste ich mir dann ernsthafte Gedanken machen ob Tues oder Capra .


----------



## trebron317 (9. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin echt schockiert, wie viele Torque´s es gibt bei denen es so viele Probleme gibt und bin derart glücklich, dass ich wohl riesen Glück hatte und es bei mir bisher keine Probleme gab/gibt. Kein Flex im Hinterbau, Rahmen ordentlich geschweißt, alles sitzt so wie es soll und das Rad läuft einfach super. Würde nicht generell vom Torque abraten. Bin so zufrieden bisher mit dem Teil und würde sagen, dass dies das beste Rad ist, was ich jemals besessen habe. Wünsche allen, die Probleme damit haben, dass sich diese beheben lassen und ihr dann auch glücklich werden könnt. Das einzige was ich auch gerne hätte, wäre die gekonterte Version des Hinterbaus um mich noch sicherer fühlen zu können. Werde mal Canyon kontaktieren und fragen ob sie die entsprechenden Teile zum nachrüsten liefern können. Schönen Sonntag noch euch allen.


----------



## HDN-Trail (9. Dezember 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Ich bin echt schockiert, wie viele Torque´s es gibt bei denen es so viele Probleme gibt und bin derart glücklich, dass ich wohl riesen Glück hatte und es bei mir bisher keine Probleme gab/gibt. Kein Flex im Hinterbau, Rahmen ordentlich geschweißt, alles sitzt so wie es soll und das Rad läuft einfach super. Würde nicht generell vom Torque abraten. Bin so zufrieden bisher mit dem Teil und würde sagen, dass dies das beste Rad ist, was ich jemals besessen habe. Wünsche allen, die Probleme damit haben, dass sich diese beheben lassen und ihr dann auch glücklich werden könnt. Das einzige was ich auch gerne hätte, wäre die gekonterte Version des Hinterbaus um mich noch sicherer fühlen zu können. Werde mal Canyon kontaktieren und fragen ob sie die entsprechenden Teile zum nachrüsten liefern können. Schönen Sonntag noch euch allen.



Im meisten Fall melden sich ey nur die Leute die Probleme haben und das sind hier auch nur eine Handvoll im übertragenden Sinne. Meins ist mit den Spiel im Joke auch zu Canyon zurück und bekomme es vorrausichtlich nächste Woche wieder. Ich will das Bike auch unbedingt behalten. War überrascht, dass ich das Ding fast genauso fliegen lassen konnte wie mein vorheriges DH und dazu geht's bergauf auch noch super. 
Bin guter Dinge. Hatte auch mit dem Support wie manch anderer hier, nie Probleme


----------



## S-H-A (9. Dezember 2018)

HDN-Trail schrieb:


> Im meisten Fall melden sich ey nur die Leute die Probleme haben und das sind hier auch nur eine Handvoll im übertragenden Sinne. Meins ist mit den Spiel im Joke auch zu Canyon zurück und bekomme es vorrausichtlich nächste Woche wieder. Ich will das Bike auch unbedingt behalten. War überrascht, dass ich das Ding fast genauso fliegen lassen konnte wie mein vorheriges DH und dazu geht's bergauf auch noch super.
> Bin guter Dinge. Hatte auch mit dem Support wie manch anderer hier, nie Probleme



Genau wie bei den Spectral Streben. Waren nur ne Handvoll. Deswegen gab es auch den Rückruf in den USA. Mitnichten. Das ist konstruktiv verkackt. In großen Stil. Sorry, aber wer sich das jetzt noch immer schön redet,  hat den Stress verdient!


----------



## Rick7 (9. Dezember 2018)

@S-H-A kennst du zufällig den _todde_?


----------



## HDN-Trail (9. Dezember 2018)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Genau wie bei den Spectral Streben. Waren nur ne Handvoll. Deswegen gab es auch den Rückruf in den USA. Mitnichten. Das ist konstruktiv verkackt. In großen Stil. Sorry, aber wer sich das jetzt noch immer schön redet,  hat den Stress verdient!





S-H-A schrieb:


> Genau wie bei den Spectral Streben. Waren nur ne Handvoll. Deswegen gab es auch den Rückruf in den USA. Mitnichten. Das ist konstruktiv verkackt. In großen Stil. Sorry, aber wer sich das jetzt noch immer schön redet,  hat den Stress verdient!



Und dennoch gibt's genug Leute die begeistert von dem Tourqe sind. 


Ich mach mal Meldung wenn meins wieder da ist. Sollte das Problem weiterhin bestehen, geht's zurück und das Geld wieder in meine Tasche. Was aber sehr ärgerlich wäre.


----------



## S-H-A (9. Dezember 2018)

HDN-Trail schrieb:


> Und dennoch gibt's genug Leute die begeistert von dem Tourqe sind.
> 
> 
> Ich mach mal Meldung wenn meins wieder da ist. Sollte das Problem weiterhin bestehen, geht's zurück und das Geld wieder in meine Tasche. Was aber sehr ärgerlich wäre.



Das Torque ist zweifellos ein tolles Bike. Fahren sich bestimmt super. Nur wiegt das imho nicht diese unsägliche Qualität auf, die man seit Jahren bewundern darf. Wen das nicht stört, ok, der darf dann aber nicht motzen, wenn es ihn auch mal erwischt. Mittlerweile muss der letzte hinterm Berg gehört haben, dass die Chancen bei Canyon echt gut stehen, auch mal tief ins Klo zu greifen. Drück dir aber nen Daumen


----------



## swindle (9. Dezember 2018)

Wann hat sich das bei euch mit dem flex herausgestellt? Momentan ist noch kein flex an meinem 2019er torque festzustellen. Hab jetzt aber auch erst 2-3 kleine Touren hinter mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trebron317 (9. Dezember 2018)

HDN-Trail schrieb:


> ...War überrascht, dass ich das Ding fast genauso fliegen lassen konnte wie mein vorheriges DH und dazu geht's bergauf auch noch super.



Den Eindruck kann ich voll und ganz mit dir teilen. Mir fehlt mein voriges DH gar nicht. Das Torque geht so gut bergab und auch ne ordentliche Tour (meine längste war bisher 44km und knapp 1000hm) geht damit super. Lediglich die von Haus aus montierten Minion DHR bremsen ein wenig. Wenn die abgefahren sind kommen vermutlich High Roller oder ähnliches drauf um ein etwas besseres Rollverhalten erzielen zu können.


----------



## OneTrustMan (9. Dezember 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> kommen vermutlich High Roller oder ähnliches drauf um ein etwas besseres Rollverhalten erzielen zu können.


Die Highroller?
Hab die Minion und die HR II gefahren.
Die HR sind besser auf harten Untergrund, haben aber mehr Rollwiderstand.
Die Minion sowie die Schwalbe MM sind verdammt gut bei losen Boden, rollen sich gefühlt aber leichter als die HR.
Im Grunde sind beide Maxxis Reifen echt gute Allrounder.


----------



## _todde_ (10. Dezember 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> @S-H-A kennst du zufällig den _todde_?


Gibt halt nur zwei vernünftige hier.. offensichtlich!


----------



## mario1982 (10. Dezember 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Den Eindruck kann ich voll und ganz mit dir teilen. Mir fehlt mein voriges DH gar nicht. Das Torque geht so gut bergab und auch ne ordentliche Tour (meine längste war bisher 44km und knapp 1000hm) geht damit super. Lediglich die von Haus aus montierten Minion DHR bremsen ein wenig. Wenn die abgefahren sind kommen vermutlich High Roller oder ähnliches drauf um ein etwas besseres Rollverhalten erzielen zu können.


Hinten Rock Razor und vorn Schwalbe MM


----------



## aibeekey (10. Dezember 2018)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Das Torque ist zweifellos ein tolles Bike. Fahren sich bestimmt super. Nur wiegt das imho nicht diese unsägliche Qualität auf, die man seit Jahren bewundern darf. Wen das nicht stört, ok, der darf dann aber nicht motzen, wenn es ihn auch mal erwischt. Mittlerweile muss der letzte hinterm Berg gehört haben, dass die Chancen bei Canyon echt gut stehen, auch mal tief ins Klo zu greifen. Drück dir aber nen Daumen





_todde_ schrieb:


> Gibt halt nur zwei vernünftige hier.. offensichtlich!



Hier im Forum wurde schon 2007 gemeckert. Über Lieferzeiten. über krumme Sitzrohre beim Torque. Etc.

11 Jahre gibt's die Firma nach wie vor. Erfolgreicher und größer als 2007.

Irgendwie scheint der Laden also doch zu laufen, obwohl jedes Jahr aufs neue Typen wie ihr sich die Mühe machen.

Kennt ihr don quijote?


----------



## S-H-A (11. Dezember 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> Hier im Forum wurde schon 2007 gemeckert. Über Lieferzeiten. über krumme Sitzrohre beim Torque. Etc.
> 
> 11 Jahre gibt's die Firma nach wie vor. Erfolgreicher und größer als 2007.
> 
> ...



Kennst du den Mythos der Lemminge?


----------



## blechfisch (11. Dezember 2018)

Troll
/Tróll/
_Substantiv, maskulin_ [der]

jemand, der [fortgesetzt] beleidigende und diskriminierende Kommentare ins Internet stellt


----------



## S-H-A (11. Dezember 2018)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Troll
> /Tróll/
> _Substantiv, maskulin_ [der]
> 
> jemand, der [fortgesetzt] beleidigende und diskriminierende Kommentare ins Internet stellt



Wem unterstellst du denn hier beleidigend zu sein bitte?


----------



## blechfisch (11. Dezember 2018)

Völlig sinnlos auf diese Frage zu antworten. Ich werde meine Lebenszeit nicht darauf verschwenden, um bspw die Auslegung von selten dämlichen Suggestivfragen zu besprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swindle (11. Dezember 2018)

Können wir vielleicht wieder zum Thema "Torque"  zurückkehren? Irgendwie geht's hier nur noch darum wer jetzt Blöd ist und wer nicht. Und ob Canyon schlecht ist oder nicht.


----------



## crossy-pietro (11. Dezember 2018)

Ja gerne - zumindest 50% Torque :
Hätte mir schon ein Torque bestellt: heißes "Eisen"  - aber ich hoffe immer noch auf ein 29er-Strive...


----------



## S-H-A (11. Dezember 2018)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Völlig sinnlos auf diese Frage zu antworten. Ich werde meine Lebenszeit nicht darauf verschwenden, um bspw die Auslegung von selten dämlichen Suggestivfragen zu besprechen.



Wie vorhersehbar.
Aber da wir hier in einem Forum sind, indem es gang und gäbe ist seine Meinung kundzutun, wirst du diese ertragen müssen. Auch wenn du anscheinend nicht dazu in der Lage bist. PP. 
Schlage dir aber vor mich auf die Ignore Liste zu setzen. Das erspart mir deine polemischen, infam angedeuteten Kommentare auf meine Beiträge.


----------



## trebron317 (11. Dezember 2018)

*Hi, danke für deine Nachricht. Die Schraube habe ich dir kostenfrei zugeschickt, sie müsste in den nächsten tagen bei dir ankommen. 
*
So, bekomme die Schraube(n) zum nachrüsten fürn Hinterbau. Bin jetzt doch positiv überrascht, dass das ohne großen Aufwand geklappt hat. Hatte ja echt Sorge die wollen, dass ich mein Bike zu denen schicke oder so  Also wer auch noch die erste ausführung des Hinterbaus ohne gekonterte Schraube hat, kann den Canyon Service kontaktieren und selbstständig daheim nachrüsten - TOP!


----------



## agis (11. Dezember 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> und selbstständig daheim nachrüsten - TOP!



Yes!... so kenne und schätze ich den Canyon-Support!!! In ähnlichen Situationen bin ich auch so unkompliziert bedient! Daher mein geduld jungs


----------



## S-H-A (11. Dezember 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> *Hi, danke für deine Nachricht. Die Schraube habe ich dir kostenfrei zugeschickt, sie müsste in den nächsten tagen bei dir ankommen.
> *
> So, bekomme die Schraube(n) zum nachrüsten fürn Hinterbau. Bin jetzt doch positiv überrascht, dass das ohne großen Aufwand geklappt hat. Hatte ja echt Sorge die wollen, dass ich mein Bike zu denen schicke oder so  Also wer auch noch die erste ausführung des Hinterbaus ohne gekonterte Schraube hat, kann den Canyon Service kontaktieren und selbstständig daheim nachrüsten - TOP!



So muss das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harryhallers (11. Dezember 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> *Hi, danke für deine Nachricht. Die Schraube habe ich dir kostenfrei zugeschickt, sie müsste in den nächsten tagen bei dir ankommen.
> *
> So, bekomme die Schraube(n) zum nachrüsten fürn Hinterbau. Bin jetzt doch positiv überrascht, dass das ohne großen Aufwand geklappt hat. Hatte ja echt Sorge die wollen, dass ich mein Bike zu denen schicke oder so  Also wer auch noch die erste ausführung des Hinterbaus ohne gekonterte Schraube hat, kann den Canyon Service kontaktieren und selbstständig daheim nachrüsten - TOP!


Räusper...wie erkenne ich welche Version ich habe?


----------



## tkdbboy (12. Dezember 2018)

Last month I contacted Canyon Australia about my Torque CF8 yoke touching seat tube. This only happened once but left a small mark. I had no noticeable flex I could generate standing behind the bike.
Last week Canyon contacted me and said they will send me out the 2019 yoke. Very good service from Canyon Support!

Below are photos of 2018 and 2019 yoke. The main difference I can tell is that there is inner screws now (to help brace that pivot from side loads?) and the mouth of the Yoke is a fraction bigger (maybe 1mm?).

I hope this helps you all.



























On another note ... does anyone know the bearing sizes for the Torque?
After 1 muddy trip and 2.5 months of riding, my bearings are f#%*ed.
They are very cheap quality bearings and I recommend you all to check if they are OK.
I will be replacing with Japanese or EnduroMAX bearings.

I only have this info:
Lower pivot - 2x 6902
Upper pivot - 2x ????
Rear triangle near wheel - 2x ????
Linkage bars - 2x 6901


----------



## trebron317 (12. Dezember 2018)

Nightz schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. Heute kam nach 6 Wochen mein Torque zurück aus der Reparatur zurück. An der Befestigung des Rahmens haben sie auf jeden Fall etwas geändert.
> 
> Alt:
> Anhang anzeigen 800914
> ...



@harryhallers


----------



## HDN-Trail (12. Dezember 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> *Hi, danke für deine Nachricht. Die Schraube habe ich dir kostenfrei zugeschickt, sie müsste in den nächsten tagen bei dir ankommen.
> *
> So, bekomme die Schraube(n) zum nachrüsten fürn Hinterbau. Bin jetzt doch positiv überrascht, dass das ohne großen Aufwand geklappt hat. Hatte ja echt Sorge die wollen, dass ich mein Bike zu denen schicke oder so  Also wer auch noch die erste ausführung des Hinterbaus ohne gekonterte Schraube hat, kann den Canyon Service kontaktieren und selbstständig daheim nachrüsten - TOP!



Anscheinend kann man sich den überarbeiteten 2019er Joke auch nachliefern lassen. 

Bekomm meins morgen wieder. Bin gespannt was so gemacht wurde


----------



## S-H-A (12. Dezember 2018)

Wieso schießt Canyon sich wieder so unnötig ins Knie? Einfach vorher mal kommunizieren, hey wir haben da was verkackt, schicken euch bei Bedarf das Update zu. Ist doch super wenn man da jetzt reagiert. 
Kommuniziert doch endlich mal öffentlich!!!! Das wird honoriert .


----------



## HDN-Trail (12. Dezember 2018)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Wieso schießt Canyon sich wieder so unnötig ins Knie? Einfach vorher mal kommunizieren, hey wir haben da was verkackt, schicken euch bei Bedarf das Update zu. Ist doch super wenn man da jetzt reagiert.
> Kommuniziert doch endlich mal öffentlich!!!! Das wird honoriert .



Wahrscheinlich ist/sind die Ausfallquote/Reklamationen noch zu gering um da jetzt öffentlich an die Leute ranzutreten aber prinzipiell hast du recht.


----------



## HDN-Trail (13. Dezember 2018)

Nach knapp 3 Wochen hab ich mein Torque endlich zurück. Es wurden die Schrauben am Joke verbaut und sowohl auch der aktuelle überarbeitete 2019er Joke. Auf den ersten Blick wirkt es, als sei er ein wenig breiter geworden. Testen kann ich erst morgen richtig aber sieht schon mal vielversprechend aus
Aber noch was am Rande, der Service war echt klasse. Kann es nicht nachvollziehen wie manche da solche Probleme haben ‍


----------



## Rick7 (14. Dezember 2018)

Sieht schon so aus, als wären auch die Stege an sich n gutes Stück dicker geworden. Also scheint das Joke den Flex zu generieren. 
Bzw. ist das natürlich die einfachste Baustelle um was dagegen zu unternehmen.


----------



## esmirald_h (14. Dezember 2018)

und der Dämpfer nimmt die Kraft auf


----------



## Monsieur87 (14. Dezember 2018)

Hat jemand den Hub vom X2 auf 180 mm Federweg vergrößert? Wenn ja, gibts keinerlei "Kontakt-Probleme"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trebron317 (14. Dezember 2018)

Das Päckchen von Canyon kam an und was war drin? Ein neuer Yoke aber keine Schrauben


----------



## S-H-A (14. Dezember 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Das Päckchen von Canyon kam an und was war drin? Ein neuer Yoke aber keine Schrauben



Wirst nicht der einzige bleiben. Sei tapfer!


----------



## Darth (14. Dezember 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Das Päckchen von Canyon kam an und was war drin? Ein neuer Yoke aber keine Schrauben



Mir wollen die erst gar keins schicken


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (14. Dezember 2018)

Jeder hat so seine Problemchen  ich hab mein 2019 er torque hier stehen und bin noch nicht fit genug , die erste runde zu drehen


----------



## trebron317 (15. Dezember 2018)

Darth schrieb:


> Mir wollen die erst gar keins schicken


Was, warum das denn?


----------



## Wirting (15. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt lese ich hier schon eine Weile mit.
Ich wollte mir eigentlich auch ein Torque zulegen ABER...
Mal an die, die dann doch lieber auf das Capra gesetzt haben....
Mal eine dumme Frage, wie und wo kann man das Bike bestellen?
Auf der Homepage von YT stehen alle Bikes immer auf Status „sold out“.
Was hört man da so, wird das Bike in nächster Zeit mal wieder lieferbar sein?


----------



## OneTrustMan (15. Dezember 2018)

Wirting schrieb:


> Jetzt lese ich hier schon eine Weile mit.
> Ich wollte mir eigentlich auch ein Torque zulegen ABER...
> Mal an die, die dann doch lieber auf das Capra gesetzt haben....
> Mal eine dumme Frage, wie und wo kann man das Bike bestellen?
> ...


Vermutlich Ende Januar kommen die neuen Modelle. 
Du kannst aber auch auf Kleinanzeigen Ebay, oder hier im Bikemarkt eventuell einen Schnapper machen


----------



## Darth (15. Dezember 2018)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Was, warum das denn?



Grundsätzlich ist ein begrenztes Spiel gewünscht. Deshalb ist die Yoke auf Gleitlagern verbaut.
Die Bewegung stellt demnach keinen Mangel dar. 
Das Updatekit diesen Modelljahrs werden wir vorerst nicht proaktiv anbieten. 
Sobald wir die neue Yoke und die Bolzen mit Konterschraube als Spareparts in unserem Warensystem angelegt haben, lassen wir dir diese gerne zukommen.
Wir möchten dich deshalb noch um etwas Geduld bitten. Bitte kontaktiere uns in zwei Wochen erneut. Dann werden wir dir sicher eine positivere Rückmeldung geben können.


----------



## S-H-A (15. Dezember 2018)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (15. Dezember 2018)

Interessant auch: der Kunde soll nochmal aktiv werden, was er ja bereits wurde, um einen Produktmangel des Herstellers perspektivisch zu beheben...

Kopfschüttel...


----------



## stromb6 (16. Dezember 2018)

Wirting schrieb:


> Jetzt lese ich hier schon eine Weile mit.
> Ich wollte mir eigentlich auch ein Torque zulegen ABER...
> Mal an die, die dann doch lieber auf das Capra gesetzt haben....
> Mal eine dumme Frage, wie und wo kann man das Bike bestellen?
> ...



Die 2019er YT Modelle werden vermutlich Mitte Jänner bis Mitte Februar online gehen.
Wenn es wie in den letzten Jahren abläuft werden die Bikes dann ab März/April verfügbar sein.


----------



## HDN-Trail (16. Dezember 2018)

Ganz ehrlich, ich kann den Ärger bzgl des Joke's zwar nachvollziehen (Flex war bei mir nie ein Problem) aber bei mir lief das völlig ohne Probleme ab. Beim Service gibt's absolut nichts zu meckern. Als ich das Problem gemeldet hab, hab ich sofort den Retoureschein bekommen. Darauf hin war es 2 Tage später bei Canyon was durch eine Email bestätigt wurde. Zwischendurch hab ich mich mal um den aktuellen Stand erkundigt und habe innerhalb 5min eine sehr freundliche Rückantwort bekommen, dass mein Bike so gut wie fertig ist und bald auf Reise zu mir zurück geht.  Es hat alles keine 3 Wochen gedauert und das Bike war mit neuem 2019er Joke und den Konterschrauben wieder bei mir. Keine Beschädigungen am Bike oder ähnliches. Es wurde sogar ein kleiner Service durchgeführt.
Also alles 1A!

Also Ärger mit Service kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## Aussie81 (16. Dezember 2018)

HDN-Trail schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich kann den Ärger bzgl des Joke's zwar nachvollziehen (Flex war bei mir nie ein Problem) aber bei mir lief das völlig ohne Probleme ab. Beim Service gibt's absolut nichts zu meckern. Als ich das Problem gemeldet hab, hab ich sofort den Retoureschein bekommen. Darauf hin war es 2 Tage später bei Canyon was durch eine Email bestätigt wurde. Zwischendurch hab ich mich mal um den aktuellen Stand erkundigt und habe innerhalb 5min eine sehr freundliche Rückantwort bekommen, dass mein Bike so gut wie fertig ist und bald auf Reise zu mir zurück geht.  Es hat alles keine 3 Wochen gedauert und das Bike war mit neuem 2019er Joke und den Konterschrauben wieder bei mir. Keine Beschädigungen am Bike oder ähnliches. Es wurde sogar ein kleiner Service durchgeführt.
> Also alles 1A!
> 
> Also Ärger mit Service kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen


Zum besseren nachvollziehen einfach ein bischen Zeit investieren und alles durchlesen, nicht nur was das Torque betrifft.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (16. Dezember 2018)

Hat einer ne Empfehlung für einen Fender?


----------



## Nightx (16. Dezember 2018)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Hat einer ne Empfehlung für einen Fender?


Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightx (16. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe das AL 5. und bin leider neben den ganzen anderen Problemen mit der Gabel bzw. Dämpflung nicht zufrieden. Ich finde sie zu hart. Gerade bei "schlaglöchern" gibt es massive schläge. Habe mit Ausrüstung 100kg und fahre 75-80 psi.  11 klicks sind eingestellt. Token habe ich noch nicht geändert. Hat jemand eine ähnliche Ausgangsbasis und kann eventuell seine Erfahrungen mit den Tokens berichten?


----------



## Wirting (16. Dezember 2018)

@HDN-Trail: Wie heißt dein Arbeitgeber? Canyon?


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (16. Dezember 2018)

Wirting schrieb:


> @HDN-Trail: Wie heißt dein Arbeitgeber? Canyon?



Was ein Unsinn . Jedes Mal wenn jemand was positives sagt , wird er als Canyon Mitarbeiter oder als fanboy abgestempelt.

Vielleicht lassen die , die negative Erfahrungen gemacht haben , einfach mal ihren stupiden Hass weg.


----------



## Wirting (16. Dezember 2018)

Es war mehr aus Spaß gemeint. Eigentlich sollte noch der dazu -;


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (16. Dezember 2018)

Wirting schrieb:


> Es war mehr aus Spaß gemeint. Eigentlich sollte noch der dazu -;



Dann geht das klar


----------



## HDN-Trail (16. Dezember 2018)

Aussie81 schrieb:


> Zum besseren nachvollziehen einfach ein bischen Zeit investieren und alles durchlesen, nicht nur was das Torque betrifft.



Ich verfolge den Thread seit gut 4 Monaten und habe von der ersten Seite an alles mit verfolgt. Wenn ich nicht von Canyon überzeugt wäre, hätte ich mir das Torque nicht bestellt. Klar war nun mein Bike auch betroffen aber es wurde ohne jegliche Probleme behoben. Genau aus dem Grund, da bei mir alles Glatt lief kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen. Anscheinend muss es ja fremd sein mal ein zufriedenen Kunden hier anzutreffen 



Wirting schrieb:


> @HDN-Trail: Wie heißt dein Arbeitgeber? Canyon?



Schön wär's aber leider ist mir der Arbeitsweg von knapp 550km zu weit


----------



## swindle (17. Dezember 2018)

Ich kanns nur für die stillen Mitleser wiederholen - aktuell wird ja ein eher schlechtes Bild vom Torque vermittelt - ich aber bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Service von Canyon und dem Torque selbst:

Ich habe innerhalb von 3 Tagen mein Rad erhalten. Die erste Anfrage per Mail an Canyon wurde innerhalb von 3h durch Anruf von Canyon beantwortet. Das andere Thema - ein kleiner Kratzer am Rahmen - wurde innerhalb von 2 Tagen bearbeitet mit einem 200€ Gutschein. Als nächstes habe ich die etwas zu lang geratenen Bremsleitungen beanstandet und sofort eine Werkstattfreigabe erhalten damit auf Kosten von Canyon die Leitungen gekürzt werden.

Ach und wackeln und verbiegen tut sich gar nix. Bisher konnte mir aber noch keiner sagen ob das nun im Laufe der Zeit auftritt oder von Anfang an so ist. Sollte es erst im Laufe der Zeit auftreten, kann ich dazu natürlich noch nicht soviel berichten wie andere die vlt. schon den Sommer über mit dem Bike unterwegs waren.

Ich habe ein Torque CF 8 2019 in Schwarz


----------



## Brauseklaus (17. Dezember 2018)

Erstaunlich was einige Leute an Energie aufbringen um immer wieder und bei jeder Gelegenheit den koblenzer Versender schlecht zu reden bzw. zu schreiben.....Habt ihr sonst eigentlich nix zu tun?
Geht mal raus radfahren!


----------



## JeanCena (17. Dezember 2018)

Nachdem mein Rad wieder 10 Tage bei Canyon war, wurde ich gerade von einem unangekündigten Paket von überrascht (Keine Sendungsnummer, keine Nachricht vom Service oder Werkstatt).
Darin befand sich tatsächlich mein Fahrrad mit getauschtem Rahmen. Das Yoke sitzt nun mittig, juhu!
Der Hinterbau sitzt bombenfest (hoffentlich nicht zu fest, Drehmomente sind noch nicht geprüft), gar kein Flex vorhanden.
Am Hinterbau habe ich einen Lackschaden entdeckt aber deswegen werde ich das Rad nicht wieder einschicken, vielleicht ist Canyon ja kulant und gibt mir da eine Entschädigung.

Das Rad wurde jetzt ziemlich genau vor 5 Monaten bestellt und noch nicht richtig benutzt (keine Trails), mal schauen ob sich das Warten gelohnt hat.


----------



## swindle (17. Dezember 2018)

JeanCena schrieb:


> vielleicht ist Canyon ja kulant und gibt mir da eine Entschädigung.



Also wie ich zuvor schon geschrieben habe, habe ich bei einem minimalen Kratzer 200€ bekommen. Ich habe mich über die Garantieabwicklung bei Canyon mit Bildern gemeldet und den Fall geschildert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (17. Dezember 2018)

@Brauseklaus

Das Selbe gilt aber auch für Diejenigen die alles schönreden wollen.
Außerdem hab ich gerade Zeit, war heute schon zwei Stunden biken.

Ich sehe das ganze eher sachlich (da ich selbst nicht betroffen bin) und Fakt ist nunmal, dass Canyon beim Hinterbau der ersten Torque Serie etwas daneben gegangen ist.
Die Dämpferanlenkung ähnelt der des Specialized, nur das Speci eigene Dämpfer verwendet und es vermeidet Sitzstrebe, Wippe und Yoke an einem Punkt zu verbinden. Daher weniger Flex am Hinterbau.

Ich finde die Fakten jetzt nicht weiter schlimm, es passiert immer wieder, dass bei neuen Modellen mal etwas nicht auf Anhieb perfekt funktioniert. Kommt in den besten Firmen vor. Wie man sieht hat Canyon auch schon eine Lösung für das auftretende Problem gefunden.

Was mich jedoch stört ist wie Canyon damit umgeht. Wünschenswert wäre für alle Betroffenen, dass sie kostenlos ein Umbaukit mit dem neuen Yoke erhalten. Weg von dieser "Senden sie das Bike ein" Politik wäre wünschenswert.


----------



## fone (17. Dezember 2018)

stromb6 schrieb:


> @Brauseklaus
> 
> Das Selbe gilt aber auch für Diejenigen die alles schönreden wollen.
> Außerdem hab ich gerade Zeit, war heute schon zwei Stunden biken.
> ...




Die sporadischen, positive Meldungen kommen wenigstens von Leuten, die selbst ein Canyon besitzen.


----------



## SCM (18. Dezember 2018)

stromb6 schrieb:


> @Brauseklaus
> Die Dämpferanlenkung ähnelt der des Specialized, nur das Speci eigene Dämpfer verwendet und es vermeidet Sitzstrebe, Wippe und Yoke an einem Punkt zu verbinden. Daher weniger Flex am Hinterbau.



Die Schlussfolgerung verstehe ich nicht. Dämpfer und Yoke (=Dämpferverlängerung) sind keine tragenden Bauteile. Ob das Yoke eingebaut ist, oder nicht, hat keinen Einfluss auf die Steifigkeit. Daher wäre es auch egal, wenn das Yoke an einem anderen Punkt befestigt wäre, z.B. so wie bei Specialized. Die Hinterbausteifigkeit wäre identisch.


----------



## Rick7 (18. Dezember 2018)

Bist du dir da sicher? Ich denke schon, dass beim torque der Yoke Einfluss auf die Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus als Gesamtsystem hat. 
Auch wenn natürlich die Wippe unter dem Yoke mit der Querstrebe die Hauptlast abbekommt und für die seitliche Steifigkeit der wichtigste Part ist. Der auskragende Teil der Wippe über die Querbrücke hinaus- zum link, yoke/Sitzstrebe/Wippe würde von einem steifem yoke, zumindest geringfügig profitieren. Die Frage ist wieso Canyon bei der neuen Version des yoke mehr Materialstärke verwendet? 
Die Querkräfte die in den Dämpfer eingeleitet werden, können ja nicht der Grund sein, weil ja die Verbindung zum Dämpfer seitlich beweglich gelagert ist.


----------



## SCM (18. Dezember 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher? Ich denke schon, dass beim torque der Yoke Einfluss auf die Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus als Gesamtsystem hat.
> Auch wenn natürlich die Wippe unter dem Yoke mit der Querstrebe die Hauptlast abbekommt und für die seitliche Steifigkeit der wichtigste Part ist. Der auskragende Teil der Wippe über die Querbrücke hinaus- zum link, yoke/Sitzstrebe/Wippe würde von einem steifem yoke, zumindest geringfügig profitieren. Die Frage ist wieso Canyon bei der neuen Version des yoke mehr Materialstärke verwendet?
> Die Querkräfte die in den Dämpfer eingeleitet werden, können ja nicht der Grund sein, weil ja die Verbindung zum Dämpfer seitlich beweglich gelagert ist.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 805948



Ich bin mir sogar 100% sicher, dass auf einem Prüfstand bei Einleitung seitlicher Kraft auf den Hinterbau der Unterschied zwischen mit und ohne Yoke nur im unteren Promille-Bereich messbar ist, wenn überhaupt.

Voraussetzung für einen Einfluss auf die Steifigkeit wäre, dass das Yoke seitlicher Kraft auf den HInterbau entgegenwirken kann.

Aber:

1. Das Yoke ist unter seitlicher Kraft kompressibel, d.h. das "u" wird schmaler, wenn man draufdrückt.
2. Darauf kommt es aber gar nicht an: Die Wippe komprimiert bei seitlicher Kraft nicht, daher wird das Yoke seitlich im System Wippe/Yoke nicht belastet.
3. Das Yoke bietet der Kraft keinen Widerstand, da das hintere Bushing senkrecht angebracht ist.


----------



## stromb6 (18. Dezember 2018)

Specialized hat seit Jahren keine untere Dämpferbuchse mehr sondern den Yoke direkt am Dämpfer spielfrei befestigt.
Keine horizontale Bewegung an der Verbindung von Dämpfer und Yoke möglich. 

Ich durfte das Torque schon probefahren und wenn man beim Torque mit der selben Kraft seitlich gegen den Hinterreifen drückt wie beim Capra oder Speci verwindet sich der Hinterbau am Torque deutlich mehr als bei den anderen Beiden.

Wenn du drei bewegliche Teile an einem Punkt verbindest ist die Belastung dieser Verbindung zwangsläufig höher als wenn du dies auf zwei Punkte verteilst. Beim Neuron ist dies auch wieder auf zwei Punkte verteilt worden.


----------



## trebron317 (18. Dezember 2018)

Nightx schrieb:


> Ich habe das AL 5. und bin leider neben den ganzen anderen Problemen mit der Gabel bzw. Dämpflung nicht zufrieden. Ich finde sie zu hart. Gerade bei "schlaglöchern" gibt es massive schläge. Habe mit Ausrüstung 100kg und fahre 75-80 psi.  11 klicks sind eingestellt. Token habe ich noch nicht geändert. Hat jemand eine ähnliche Ausgangsbasis und kann eventuell seine Erfahrungen mit den Tokens berichten?



Ich fand die Gabel anfänglich zu weich und habe dann direkt zwei Token installiert. Fahre nun bei fahrfertigen 73kg 50PSI in der Gabel mit 6 Klicks compression und 11 Klicks Zugstufe. Am Dämpfer habe ich bisher keine Token verbaut und fahre 120 PSI, 4 Klicks Zugstufe und 5 Klicks Compression. Wie haben denn die anderen hier ihre Gabel und Dämpfer so eingestellt? 
EDIT: Al 6.0 mit RS Lyrik und Superdeluxe


----------



## JeanCena (18. Dezember 2018)

Jo Leute, Canyon entschädigt mich nun mit weiteren 200€ dafür dass ich das Rad so behalte.
Bei Nachfrage wie man weiterer Verschlechterung des Zustandes/Aufplatzen des Lackes entgegenwirken könne, wurde mir "Smart Repair" vorgeschlagen, wie das allerdings bei Fahrrädern aussehen soll, ist mir ein Rätsel.
Ich hatte schon über Klarlack oder Lackstifte nachgedacht. Hat einer da vielleicht noch eine zündene Idee?
Mein erster Gedanke war, dass bei weiterem Aufplatzen/Splittern Rost entstehen könnte, ist ja aber Schwachsinn bei Aluminium.
Ist weitere Beschädigung überhaupt möglich, wie bei Glas?
Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass kaum Behandlung i.O. wäre, da der Lack mit Sicherheit sehr fest ist und bei Steinschlägen eigentlich nichts anderes passiert.


----------



## OneTrustMan (18. Dezember 2018)

JeanCena schrieb:


> Jo Leute, Canyon entschädigt mich nun mit weiteren 200€ dafür dass ich das Rad so behalte.
> Bei Nachfrage wie man weiterer Verschlechterung des Zustandes/Aufplatzen des Lackes entgegenwirken könne, wurde mir "Smart Repair" vorgeschlagen, wie das allerdings bei Fahrrädern aussehen soll, ist mir ein Rätsel.
> Ich hatte schon über Klarlack oder Lackstifte nachgedacht. Hat einer da vielleicht noch eine zündene Idee?
> Mein erster Gedanke war, dass bei weiterem Aufplatzen/Splittern Rost entstehen könnte, ist ja aber Schwachsinn bei Aluminium.
> ...


Also ich hätte ein Sticker drauf gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty86 (18. Dezember 2018)

@trebron317 habe auch das AL6.0
Bei 89kg fahre ich vorne 70Psi, 9klicks Zugstufe (von offen), Druckstufe offen, hinten 160Psi, 6klicks Zug, Druck offen.
Mir fehlt hinten etwas Progression und vorne eigentlich zufrieden, muss aber noch weiter testen.
Was phänomenal ist, die Stabilität über Steinfelder, der tiefe Schwerpunkt und Rückhalt in Anliegern und die Plattform (auch Rückhalt) zum Abziehen.
Bin begeistert!


----------



## swindle (19. Dezember 2018)

JeanCena schrieb:


> Jo Leute, Canyon entschädigt mich nun mit weiteren 200€ dafür dass ich das Rad so behalte.
> Bei Nachfrage wie man weiterer Verschlechterung des Zustandes/Aufplatzen des Lackes entgegenwirken könne, wurde mir "Smart Repair" vorgeschlagen, wie das allerdings bei Fahrrädern aussehen soll, ist mir ein Rätsel.
> Ich hatte schon über Klarlack oder Lackstifte nachgedacht. Hat einer da vielleicht noch eine zündene Idee?
> Mein erster Gedanke war, dass bei weiterem Aufplatzen/Splittern Rost entstehen könnte, ist ja aber Schwachsinn bei Aluminium.
> ...



Krass bei mir sah der Kratzer bei weitem nicht so schlimm aus...


----------



## trebron317 (19. Dezember 2018)

Scotty86 schrieb:


> @trebron317 habe auch das AL6.0
> Bei 89kg fahre ich vorne 70Psi, 9klicks Zugstufe (von offen), Druckstufe offen, hinten 160Psi, 6klicks Zug, Druck offen.
> Mir fehlt hinten etwas Progression und vorne eigentlich zufrieden, muss aber noch weiter testen.
> Was phänomenal ist, die Stabilität über Steinfelder, der tiefe Schwerpunkt und Rückhalt in Anliegern und die Plattform (auch Rückhalt) zum Abziehen.
> Bin begeistert!



Warum fährst du Gabel und Dämpfer denn komplett ohne Druckstufe? Das macht doch gar keinen Sinn. Die Dämpfer erzeugen ja so gar keinen Gegendruck den du doch aber in Kurven und Landungen eigentlich benötigst, damit die Gabel/Dämpfer nicht direkt komplett den ganzen Federweg freigeben. Versuch mal mit weniger PSI aber dafür mehr Druckstufe zu fahren.


----------



## Rick7 (19. Dezember 2018)

da hat jeder seine eigene Philosophie...ich finde es auch sinniger die Gabel eher mit mehr Luft und dafür weniger bis garkeine Druckstufe zu fahren M.M.n. kastriert zuviel Druckstufe das Ansprechverhalten einer Gabel oftmals zu sehr. (zumindest bei Rock Shox) 
Bei der 36 sieht das schon wieder etwas anders aus finde ich.
Der Gegenhalt einer Gabel wird ja eher von der Federseite bestimmt - also mehr psi=mehr Gegenhalt. 
Und wenn dann kann er eh nur lowspeed Druckstufe einstellen und die bringt bei Landungen erstmal garnix. Bei langsamerem Gestolpere und nicht zu schnellen Kurvenfahren - ok. 

Also schwierig pauschal zu sagen- aber probieren kann ers ja mal


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (19. Dezember 2018)

Ich finde eher 260 psi arg wenig bei 89 kg . Da gehe ich eher Richtung 220 psi


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. Dezember 2018)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Ich finde eher 260 psi arg wenig bei 89 kg . Da gehe ich eher Richtung 220 psi


Ich find eher die 70psi und 89kg bei ner Lyrik mit Debon Air verdammt wenig. 
Ich fahr meine mit 83kg ja schon mit 90psi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (19. Dezember 2018)

swindle schrieb:


> Krass bei mir sah der Kratzer bei weitem nicht so schlimm aus...
> Anhang anzeigen 806231



Ich finde 200€ in beiden Fällen ne Menge Holz für diese minimalen Lackschäden. Da kann man ja nur hoffen, dass die Post beim Versand grob ist, wenn man mit solchen Rabatten belohnt wird


----------



## Scotty86 (20. Dezember 2018)

Bin da Rick seiner Meinung. Druckstufendämpfung verschlechtert das Ansprechverhalten bei kleinen Schlägen, sodass ich eher mit dem Druck bzw. der Progression dagegen steuere. Den Gegenhalt versuchen die Hersteller ja auch mit großen negativ Luftkammern (mit der Feder) zu verbessern. Nur zur Not oder im Wiegetritt hau ich dann die Druckstufe rein. Bei meiner Float34 ist das auch so, mit Druckstufe fühlt sie sich beim einfedern rau an, als wäre die Gabel schlecht gewartet. Aber denke auch dass da jeder seine eigene Philosophie hat. 
Ach, und ich bin der Typ, ein Mal richtig einstellen und dann vergessen.


----------



## agis (20. Dezember 2018)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Das schaffe ich leider zur Zeit mit operiertem arm nicht . Eventuell aber mein Schwager bei Gelegenheit



...will jetzt nicht drängeln, hat dein Schwager die Gelegenheit gehabt die Gabel kurz im Stand zu checken bez. Eigensack? Währe echt sehr Dankbar, denn ich schwanke richtung Fox, was aber nicht ubedingt sein muss, denn, wenn RS läuft, dann aber richtig! Ausserdem, bin seit Jahren sehr zufrieden mit RS, und ich bin nun eine treue Seele


----------



## SCM (20. Dezember 2018)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Wenn du drei bewegliche Teile an einem Punkt verbindest ist die Belastung dieser Verbindung zwangsläufig höher als wenn du dies auf zwei Punkte verteilst. Beim Neuron ist dies auch wieder auf zwei Punkte verteilt worden.



Das Yoke ist aufgesteckt. Ob das Yoke montiert ist oder nicht, ändert nichts an der Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus. Das könnte auch an jedem anderen Punkt angebracht sein, der Hinterbau wäre weder weicher noch härter.


----------



## radari (20. Dezember 2018)

my setup used mostly for bike parks ..
Al.6 version

Weight with gears : 82 Kg
PSI Front/Rear : 70/170
Tokens Front/Rear : 2/3
LSC from fully open Front/Rear: 2/2
LSR from fully closed Front/Rear : 8/5
Tire pressure BAR Front/Rear : 1.7/1.8 (tubeless)


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (21. Dezember 2018)

agis schrieb:


> ...will jetzt nicht drängeln, hat dein Schwager die Gelegenheit gehabt die Gabel kurz im Stand zu checken bez. Eigensack? Währe echt sehr Dankbar, denn ich schwanke richtung Fox, was aber nicht ubedingt sein muss, denn, wenn RS läuft, dann aber richtig! Ausserdem, bin seit Jahren sehr zufrieden mit RS, und ich bin nun eine treue Seele



Heyyy. Nunja, hat er mehr oder weniger . Er meinte auch , er könne nicht den kompletten federweg einfedern. Allerdings konnte ich nicht dabei sein und beobachten was er so alles gemacht hat . Seiner Meinung nach fehlten ca 5 bis 7 mm .


----------



## agis (21. Dezember 2018)

...Hey, danke für die Nachricht



Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Heyyy. Nunja, hat er mehr oder weniger . Er meinte auch , er könne nicht den kompletten federweg einfedern. Allerdings konnte ich nicht dabei sein und beobachten was er so alles gemacht hat . Seiner Meinung nach fehlten ca 5 bis 7 mm .



...nun ja (sack is nich gleich sag ) hab ich es fast vermutet! Und wenn der gesammte Federweg in ausgefahrenen/ausgzogenen Zustand 180mm ist, dann ist es sicher, die 180er Lyrik verhält sich (vielleicht nicht alle. aber zumind unsere) fast wie die 170er Fox 36.... So, da mir bei "+/-" Angaben  das "+" lieber ist, und da ich keine überraschungseier mag, holle ich mir jetzt entgültig das Torque mit Fox!!!


----------



## Nurmi92 (22. Dezember 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> Ich finde 200€ in beiden Fällen ne Menge Holz für diese minimalen Lackschäden. Da kann man ja nur hoffen, dass die Post beim Versand grob ist, wenn man mit solchen Rabatten belohnt wird



der zweite wäre mir wahrscheinlich kaum aufgefallen. dafür 200€ ist schon sehr kulant.


----------



## swindle (22. Dezember 2018)

Nurmi92 schrieb:


> der zweite wäre mir wahrscheinlich kaum aufgefallen. dafür 200€ ist schon sehr kulant.



Dazu noch eine kurze "Geschichte": Ich habe zuvor per Mail an Canyon geschrieben, aber zunächst keine Reaktion erhalten. Daraufhin habe ich Chat nachgefragt was man da tun könnte, dort wurde ich auf die Garantieabwicklung verwiesen. Hier habe ich dann gleich die Antwort über die 200€ bekommen. 1-3 Tage später kam dann auch die Antwort auf meine ursprüngliche Mail, hier wurden mir dann 50€ geboten. Die habe ich dann abgelehnt mit dem Hinweis dass sich das Thema schon anderweitig geregelt hat.

Interessant also, je nachdem an wen man gerät, wird man besser oder schlechter "entschädigt".


----------



## Aussie81 (22. Dezember 2018)

swindle schrieb:


> Dazu noch eine kurze "Geschichte": Ich habe zuvor per Mail an Canyon geschrieben, aber zunächst keine Reaktion erhalten. Daraufhin habe ich Chat nachgefragt was man da tun könnte, dort wurde ich auf die Garantieabwicklung verwiesen. Hier habe ich dann gleich die Antwort über die 200€ bekommen. 1-3 Tage später kam dann auch die Antwort auf meine ursprüngliche Mail, hier wurden mir dann 50€ geboten. Die habe ich dann abgelehnt mit dem Hinweis dass sich das Thema schon anderweitig geregelt hat.
> 
> Interessant also, je nachdem an wen man gerät, wird man besser oder schlechter "entschädigt".


Da will ich Canyon ausnahmsweise in Schutz nehmen. So etwas passiert automatisch wenn man die Mitarbeiter gegen einander ausspielt. Das ist menschlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swindle (22. Dezember 2018)

also ausspielen war nicht ganz so gedacht. ich hatte eher die Geschichten aus dem Forum im Hinterkopf - von wegen schlechtem Service und unbeantworteten Anfragen. Ursprünglicher Gedanke war eigentlich den Mängel frühzeitig anzumelden damit ich nicht in Anspruch genommen werden kann wenn ich das Rad doch zurückschicke. Die ersten 2-3 Tage war ich mir nicht sicher ob ich das Rad behalte. Und ich wollte nicht dass mir, im Falle der Rückgabe, mir etwas von der Erstattungssumme abgezogen wird. Daher habe ich lieber eine Mail mehr geschrieben. Ich denke das ist Nachvollziehbar?

Kein Vorwurf an Canyon, ich bin nach wie vor sehr zufrieden mit dem Service und würde Canyon sofort weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (23. Dezember 2018)

Ich weiß ich wiederhole mich , aber hat jemand einen tipp für einen fender am torque?


----------



## Rick7 (23. Dezember 2018)

Wie wärs damit?
https://www.musicstore.de/de_DE/EUR...D32A76FpJ67kF01IdxpqE7jU95e3_TQAaAueTEALw_wcB

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## OneTrustMan (23. Dezember 2018)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Wie wärs damit?
> https://www.musicstore.de/de_DE/EUR...D32A76FpJ67kF01IdxpqE7jU95e3_TQAaAueTEALw_wcB
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten


Viel zu billig  Voll China ey 
Frohe Bikenachten


----------



## Wirting (24. Dezember 2018)

JeanCena schrieb:


> Jo Leute, Canyon entschädigt mich nun mit weiteren 200€ dafür dass ich das Rad so behalte.
> Bei Nachfrage wie man weiterer Verschlechterung des Zustandes/Aufplatzen des Lackes entgegenwirken könne, wurde mir "Smart Repair" vorgeschlagen, wie das allerdings bei Fahrrädern aussehen soll, ist mir ein Rätsel.
> Ich hatte schon über Klarlack oder Lackstifte nachgedacht. Hat einer da vielleicht noch eine zündene Idee?
> Mein erster Gedanke war, dass bei weiterem Aufplatzen/Splittern Rost entstehen könnte, ist ja aber Schwachsinn bei Aluminium.
> ...




Smart repair, die sind witzig.  Das würde ich gar nicht akzeptieren. Schon gar nicht nur 200 Euro. Ich möchte ein einwandfreies Rad und kein Repariertes.


----------



## Scotty86 (24. Dezember 2018)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich wiederhole mich , aber hat jemand einen tipp für einen fender am torque?


Mag die hier:
https://ass-savers.com

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## daferli (27. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels!

Meine Geschichte in kurzform:

Canyon Torque CF 9.0 (pure cycling edition aus dem factory outlet) 
Alles palleti. Schneller Versand, keine Macken, kein Flex und guter Service - sowohl vor Ort in Koblenz beim Bike-Check und auch am Telefon.
Erste ausfahrten am local trail verliefen gut - macht Spaß, fühlt sich umso besser an je schneller man fährt und geht ähnlich gut bergauf wie mein 2017 Spectral.

Größe L (bin 182) - BlueFade (gab's nur in der PureCycling edition).

Ausgerüstet mit "Invisiframe" frame- und fork-protection. "Ride decals" fox 36 nebula Gabel-Sticker

Berichte sobald ich mehr gefahren bin und mal wieder in einen Bike-Park komme! 

Liebe Grüße,
Ferdinand


----------



## daferli (27. Dezember 2018)

Hier ein kurzes Video vom Showroom, Zusammenbau, Bike-Check und erste Ausfahrt...

Liebe Grüße,
Ferdinand und Freda

Enjoy!


----------



## harryhallers (27. Dezember 2018)

daferli schrieb:


> Hier ein kurzes Video vom Showroom, Zusammenbau, Bike-Check und erste Ausfahrt...
> 
> Liebe Grüße,
> Ferdinand und Freda
> ...


Cooles Video!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. Dezember 2018)

daferli schrieb:


> Hier ein kurzes Video vom Showroom, Zusammenbau, Bike-Check und erste Ausfahrt...
> 
> Liebe Grüße,
> Ferdinand und Freda
> ...


Skinwall


----------



## daferli (31. Dezember 2018)

Das erste mal am Hometrail noch ein bisschen unsicher..






Location: Anninger, Mödling (Nähe Wien)

Liebe Grüße,
Ferdinand und Freda


----------



## daferli (31. Dezember 2018)

Man sieht es nicht ganz am Video - aber der Hang ist super-steil!


----------



## TryOrDie (31. Dezember 2018)

Mein Torque Al 6 ist auf dem Weg und ich Frage mich wieviel Token in der Lyrik und dem Superdeluxe Standardmäßig verbaut sind? 
Wäre jemand so nett und kann mir das im vorraus benatworten?


----------



## SCM (31. Dezember 2018)

TryOrDie schrieb:


> Mein Torque Al 6 ist auf dem Weg und ich Frage mich wieviel Token in der Lyrik und dem Superdeluxe Standardmäßig verbaut sind?
> Wäre jemand so nett und kann mir das im vorraus benatworten?



Bei mir war weder vorne noch hinten ein Token drin. 2018er AL6.


----------



## TryOrDie (31. Dezember 2018)

Okay,
Danke für die Info!
Dann bestelle ich mir gleich paar Tokens ...
Wieviel Sag steht dem Torque am besten?
Was Fahrt ihr so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (31. Dezember 2018)

TryOrDie schrieb:


> Okay,
> Danke für die Info!
> Dann bestelle ich mir gleich paar Tokens ...
> Wieviel Sag steht dem Torque am besten?
> Was Fahrt ihr so?


Ich find die Lyrik seit dem Update auf Debon Air arg progressiv. 
Hab jetzt die original Token durch Neopos ersetzt und bin von dem Ergebnis begeistert


----------



## TryOrDie (31. Dezember 2018)

Dann warte ich doch am besten einfach bis ich's hab und geh fahren
Da stellt sichs am schnellsten raus
Man wills nur davor schon immer wissen

Wie ist die Progression beim Deluxe im Hinterbau ohne Token?


----------



## SCM (31. Dezember 2018)

Kommt echt alles darauf an, wie Du das am liebsten hast. Ich hatte erst hinten 2-3 Token verbaut, habe allerdings alles überall wieder ausgebaut, da ich über Druck und Dämpfung für mich perfekt modulieren kann.


----------



## TryOrDie (31. Dezember 2018)

SCM schrieb:


> Kommt echt alles darauf an, wie Du das am liebsten hast. Ich hatte erst hinten 2-3 Token verbaut, habe allerdings alles überall wieder ausgebaut, da ich über Druck und Dämpfung für mich perfekt modulieren kann.



Danke für eure Erfahrungen!
Guten Rutsch!!!

Fazit wie immer: Ein Fahrwerk stimmt man nicht im Forum ab


----------



## trebron317 (2. Januar 2019)

Habe in der Lyrik zwei Token verbaut und im Superdeluxe ebenfalls zwei. In der Gabel find ich die echt nötig, da sie mir sonst zu schnell durch den Federweg gerauscht ist. Die Token im Dämpfer konnte ich bisher lediglich auf der Straße und noch nicht auf dem Trail testen.


----------



## BeroBionicon (2. Januar 2019)

Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege:

beim Canyon Torque 2018 / 2019 gemäß EBL 250x70 bis zu sieben (7) Volume Sparer im X2 möglich
ausgeliefert wird der X2 mit einem vorinstallierten Vol. Spacer
wie viele habt ihr benötigt um eine angemessene Progression zu erreichen?

Edit: Seite 58 berichtet auch JudMa von 7 möglichen und 5 vorinstallierten Vol. Spacern. (weiß aber nicht mit Sicherheit ob sich das auf den X2 bezieht!?)

Edit(2): Es sind beim 2019 X2 maximal 6 Volume Spacer möglich, das CF 8.0 2019 kam mit 4 vorinstallierten bei mir an


----------



## BeroBionicon (2. Januar 2019)

MEGA schrieb:


> ... Einziges Problem das ich damit hab - kein Flaschenhalter... Aber den bekomm ich aufs Unterrohr schon irgendwie montiert - auch wenn ich dafür hier gesteinigt werde, aber ich nutz es nicht zum shutteln, nur für Touren und ich hasse Trinkrucksäcke.  Ich hoffe man kann den Flaschenhalter mit einer Schraube des Unterrohrschutzes mitschrauben und zusätzlich mit Kabelbindern befestigen - fertig.
> ...



Die Idee hatte ich auch - hat es funktioniert? Würde mich sehr interessieren


----------



## BeroBionicon (2. Januar 2019)

...


----------



## BeroBionicon (2. Januar 2019)

Maik-80 schrieb:


> na einer ist wohl voreinstalliert. Hab mit meinen 70 KG noch  kein Bedürfnis gehabt da rein zu schauen. Drei sind es glaub max. + den Roten.


Wie kommst du auf die Anzahl 3?
Edit: Frage hat sich erledigt.


----------



## TryOrDie (2. Januar 2019)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Habe in der Lyrik zwei Token verbaut und im Superdeluxe ebenfalls zwei. In der Gabel find ich die echt nötig, da sie mir sonst zu schnell durch den Federweg gerauscht ist. Die Token im Dämpfer konnte ich bisher lediglich auf der Straße und noch nicht auf dem Trail testen.



Mit wieviel % Sag bist du unterwegs?
Sind auch beides Debonair Modelle oder?
Hat sich ja bis jetzt nix geändert glaube ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trebron317 (3. Januar 2019)

Ja sind beides Debonair Modelle aus 2018. SAG sind vorne wie hinten 30%. War gestern ein wenig fahren und ich fand den Dämpfer jetzt nochmal deutlich besser. Fühlte sich so an als würde er besser im mittleren Federweg bleiben um dort besser zu arbeiten als ohne Token. Hinterrad klebte förmlich am Boden, hat mir sehr gut gefallen


----------



## BeroBionicon (6. Januar 2019)

Sind die Gleitlager der neusten Torque-Version am Yoke austauschbar? Bspw. durch Huber Buchsen?


----------



## trailbikesurfer (6. Januar 2019)

https://enduro-mtb.com/canyon-torque-cf-9-0-test/


Die Tusen auf den Bildern hätte man sich allerdings sparen können.


----------



## morgenshalbacht (6. Januar 2019)

trailbikesurfer schrieb:


> https://enduro-mtb.com/canyon-torque-cf-9-0-test/
> 
> 
> Die Tusen auf den Bildern hätte man sich allerdings sparen können.


----------



## TryOrDie (7. Januar 2019)

In welcher Reihenfolge gehe ich den am besten vor um den alten Yoke gegen den neuen auszutauschen ohne die Gleitlager zu beschädigen?
Zuerst den Dämpfer raus oder die Schrauben am Yoke?
Gibt's was besonderes zu beachten?


----------



## phlek (8. Januar 2019)

Jemand ne Magura am Torque verbaut? Kann das sein, dass die Leitungen nicht unter die Abdeckung an der Downtube passen ?!


----------



## morgenshalbacht (8. Januar 2019)

phlek schrieb:


> Jemand ne Magura am Torque verbaut? Kann das sein, dass die Leitungen nicht unter die Abdeckung an der Downtube passen ?!



Ja, ich zB. erst kürzlich. Leitungen passen perfekt darunter. Warum sollten sie auch nicht? War nur mächtige Macherei, bis alles an Ort und Stelle war


----------



## harryhallers (9. Januar 2019)

phlek schrieb:


> Jemand ne Magura am Torque verbaut? Kann das sein, dass die Leitungen nicht unter die Abdeckung an der Downtube passen ?!


Ich habe auch Probleme im unteren Teil die Abdeckung wieder dicht zu bekommen.


----------



## harryhallers (9. Januar 2019)

TryOrDie schrieb:


> In welcher Reihenfolge gehe ich den am besten vor um den alten Yoke gegen den neuen auszutauschen ohne die Gleitlager zu beschädigen?
> Zuerst den Dämpfer raus oder die Schrauben am Yoke?
> Gibt's was besonderes zu beachten?


Wie kommt man an einen neunen Yoke? Ich habe eine einfache Antrag gestellt, die konnte schon mit dem Wort nichts anfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TryOrDie (9. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte ein Video eingeschickt weil ich den "Yoke" sehr einfach zusammendrücken konnte.
Darauf hin wurde mir dann eine neue "Dämpfer Extension" zugesandt.
Die Neue ist deutlich stabiler gebaut, lässt sich kaum noch zusammendrücken.
Allerdings sind die Schrauben mit Kontermöglichkeit noch nicht verfügbar,
diese werden mir dann aber zugeschickt.
Wobei ich mir sicher bin das man diese nicht braucht, macht nun einen sehr soliden Eindruck.

Nur am Rande, bei mir hat es von Bestellung des Bikes, Lieferung, Reklamation und Austausch der Extension insgesamt nur 1 Woche gedauert.
Ist mein erstes Canyon, daher hatte ich Zweifel wegen des Services, aber in meinem Falle mehr als Top.


----------



## Blex (14. Januar 2019)

Ich habe die oberen Decals an der Fox ausgetauscht (die Unteren bleiben Schwarzen, sie wie beim Rahmen... sind 2 Pinktöne, der Dunkle ist nahezu wie die Rahmenfarbe, der andere für den Kontrast ein wenig heller)

I love it


----------



## tkdbboy (14. Januar 2019)

Some experimenting with a new rear shock the past two weeks. Super Deluxe Coil.
Size is 250x75 so extra 5mm stroke over stock. 
Two photos show lowest position with no shock and with longer stroke shock. 
Confirms no clearance issue so you can run longer if you want. 
If my math is correct, extra 5 mm will give you 187.5mm of rear travel.

In relation to how the coil feels on the Torque , initial stroke is better than air so small bump compliance is good causing rear to feel more planted. 
The spring on it was too heavy for me. 450lb resulting in 20% sag and 83kg rider. 
I’m going to order in a 350lb and reassess. 
So far it’s not a huge difference over the stock super deluxe ... I really like how well the stock shock works.


----------



## OneTrustMan (14. Januar 2019)

tkdbboy schrieb:


> If my math is correct, extra 5 mm will give you 187.5mm of rear travel.


You won't end up with that much.
I know you were counting extra 5mm x 2,5mm stroke = +12,5mm
But that woud only apply if linkage were perfectly linear. However the Torque has a progressive linkage suspension.
The levarange ration at 175mm travel is slightly below 2.2
You increase in actual travel should be about 11mm at best. But 10mm for sure.

Nice bike btw.


----------



## tkdbboy (14. Januar 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> You won't end up with that much.
> I know you were counting extra 5mm x 2,5mm stroke = +12,5mm
> But that woud only apply if linkage were perfectly linear. However the Torque has a progressive linkage suspension.
> The levarange ration at 175mm travel is slightly below 2.2
> ...



Thanks very much! Yeah I calculated 2.5 leverage ratio from 175/70 but didn't think it was that simple haha.
Has anyone done a progression graph for the Torque?

Also this may be of use to some people when replacing bearings:


----------



## OneTrustMan (15. Januar 2019)

tkdbboy schrieb:


> Has anyone done a progression graph for the Torque?


http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/search/label/Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Trialer (15. Januar 2019)

Mein X2 steht immer noch zum Verkauf. Ist bereits umgebaut auf 250x75. Also habt ihr damit hinten 185mm.


----------



## agis (15. Januar 2019)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> Mein X2 steht immer noch zum Verkauf



...

aus Interesse, worum verkaufst Du den Dämpfer? Was hast Du stattdessen eingebaut?


----------



## Trail-Trialer (15. Januar 2019)

agis schrieb:


> ...
> 
> aus Interesse, worum verkaufst Du den Dämpfer? Was hast Du stattdessen eingebaut?



Ich bin seit jeher ein coil fan. Daher soll ein dhx2 rein.


----------



## swindle (17. Januar 2019)

so nachdem Capra und Strive vorgestellt wurden, bin ich froh ein Torque genommen zu haben


----------



## Trail-Trialer (17. Januar 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> so nachdem Capra und Strive vorgestellt wurden, bin ich froh ein Torque genommen zu haben


Dito


----------



## Monsieur87 (18. Januar 2019)

Hat jemand aus dem Raum Aalen - Schwäbisch Gmünd ein Torque Größe M zum Probesitzen?

Besten Dank im Voraus


----------



## Padi888 (18. Januar 2019)

So, die 2019 AL Modelle sind nun auch Online. 
Fox Variante für 2999€ gibt es nicht mehr. Was haltet ihr von der AL 6.0 Variante? Bin schwar am Überlegen ob dies oder eben ein Propain Spindrift in ähnlicher Ausstattung. Zu was würdet ihr eher raten?


----------



## Padi888 (18. Januar 2019)

Ach und was mir jetzt gerade eben aufgefallen ist, das neue 2019er AL 6.0 wiegt stolze 16,7 Kg.
Das 2018er Modell hatte noch 15,2 Kg. Woher der Unterschied von 1,5 Kg ??


----------



## BeroBionicon (18. Januar 2019)

Padi888 schrieb:


> Ach und was mir jetzt gerade eben aufgefallen ist, das neue 2019er AL 6.0 wiegt stolze 16,7 Kg.
> Das 2018er Modell hatte noch 15,2 Kg. Woher der Unterschied von 1,5 Kg ??


wo hast die werte her?


----------



## TryOrDie (18. Januar 2019)

Die neue Gewichtsangabe steht auf der Hp .
Also beim 6er hat sich vieles geändert, meiner Meinung nach bis auf 12 Fach nicht unbedingt zum Positiven.
Keine Debonair Gabel mehr...
Antrieb komplett anders, Cockpit anders , Laufräder anders 
Denke das daher der Gewichtsunterschied kommt.
Bin jedenfalls froh das ich meins noch vor 2 Wochen gekauft habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Padi888 (18. Januar 2019)

Hmm, da hätte ich wohl besser doch das 2018er geholt...
Die Angaben stehen auf der HP und das vom 2018 kann man noch im Inet auf verschiedenen Seiten nachlesen. 

1,5 Kg mehr, bzw. 16,7 Kg finde ich allerdings schon heftig!


----------



## SCM (18. Januar 2019)

Ergibt eigentlich keinen Sinn. Vor allem, wenn man das 5.0 mit dem 2018er 6.0 vergleicht...


----------



## agis (20. Januar 2019)

....ich mal wieder.... neues Torque, neue Herausforderungen.... Jetzt nicht mehr mit der Lyrik (hab jetz 'ne Fox, und endlich, alles gut 

Ich bekomme das Schaltwerk nicht ordenlich hin! Und wahrlich, ist nicht mein erstes Bike mit Sram Schaltwerk..... Hier 2 Vids, kann jemamd helfen bitte?








Kette ist neu und extra geölt


----------



## Beebob (20. Januar 2019)

agis schrieb:


> ....ich mal wieder.... neues Torque, neue Herausforderungen.... Jetzt nicht mehr mit der Lyrik (hab jetz 'ne Fox, und endlich, alles gut
> 
> Ich bekomme das Schaltwerk nicht ordenlich hin! Und wahrlich, ist nicht mein erstes Bike mit Sram Schaltwerk..... Hier 2 Vids, kann jemamd helfen bitte?
> 
> ...


----------



## SCM (20. Januar 2019)

agis schrieb:


> ....ich mal wieder.... neues Torque, neue Herausforderungen.... Jetzt nicht mehr mit der Lyrik (hab jetz 'ne Fox, und endlich, alles gut
> 
> Ich bekomme das Schaltwerk nicht ordenlich hin! Und wahrlich, ist nicht mein erstes Bike mit Sram Schaltwerk..... Hier 2 Vids, kann jemamd helfen bitte?
> 
> ...



Vielleicht eher ins Schaltungsforum? Hier geht's ja schon ums Bike...


----------



## agis (20. Januar 2019)

SCM schrieb:


> Vielleicht eher ins Schaltungsforum? Hier geht's ja schon ums Bike...


 
ach was.... hat dein Bike keine Schaltung? 

wenn wir nun Schaltungen, Federelemende, Laufräder, Lager usw usw usw ausschließen... na dann, dann reden wir über den Rahmen?


----------



## SCM (20. Januar 2019)

Man kann Dinge auch bewusst falsch verstehen. Erst nölst Du hier zig Einträge über deine Lyrik, anstatt ins Federungsforum zugehen. Jetzt fängt der gleiche Schrott hier mit der Schaltung an, die du nicht in der Lage bist einzustellen. Mein Torque hat auch Reifen und ein Innenlager. Soll ich dazu hier auch ein paar Threads eröffnen? Weil sie am Bike dran sind?

Um es ganz kurz und knapp auf den Punkt zu bringen: Wenn Du Infos zu konkreten Teilen vom Torque z.B. im Rahmen einer Kaufentscheidung haben möchtest, bist Du hier richtig. Wenn Du deine Schaltung nicht einstellen kannst, bist Du hier falsch.

Falls das immer noch zu komplex ist: "Thread für alle Infos, news und Diskussionen ums neue torque".

Sorry, aber langsam wird es echt nervig.


----------



## Rick7 (20. Januar 2019)

agis schrieb:


> ach was.... hat dein Bike keine Schaltung?
> wenn wir nun Schaltungen, Federelemende, Laufräder, Lager usw usw usw ausschließen... na dann, dann reden wir über den Rahmen?



Nene da hat er schon recht... Da sind dann auch mehr Leute die dir speziell zum Thema helfen können. Und wieviel federweg hat die fox jetzt. 180, 01584671 mm?


----------



## agis (20. Januar 2019)

Rick7 schrieb:


> 180, 01584671 mm?



es geht, bin knapp zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agis (20. Januar 2019)

SCM schrieb:


> Sorry, aber langsam wird es echt nervig.



....dann ignoriere mich bitte !


----------



## SCM (21. Januar 2019)

Dafür bist Du zu witzig. Nach 11 Stunden den Beitrag überarbeiten und Smilies hinzufügen, ist für mich unterhaltsam. Läuft die Schaltung mittlerweile eigentlich? Oder suchst Du immer noch das richtige Forum? Ist ja schon fies, dass Dir hier sonst auch keiner antworten will, obwohl es um ein Torque geht.


----------



## HDN-Trail (21. Januar 2019)

Hat das schon mal jemand gehabt? Habe bei der Reklamation die Konterschrauben und den aktuellen Joke verbaut bekommen. Ich hab die starke Vermutung, dass der Flex die Schraube weg geknallt hat. Da der Joke vorher schwimmend gelagert war und jetzt fest ist. Was sagt ihr?


----------



## SCM (21. Januar 2019)

HDN-Trail schrieb:


> Hat das schon mal jemand gehabt? Habe bei der Reklamation die Konterschrauben und den aktuellen Joke verbaut bekommen. Ich hab die starke Vermutung, dass der Flex die Schraube weg geknallt hat. Da der Joke vorher schwimmend gelagert war und jetzt fest ist. Was sagt ihr?



Krass. Hört sich aber plausibel an. Hast Du auch einen der flexenden Hinterbauten, oder ist das bei dir "richtig"? Bei meinem kann ich gegens Hinterrad drücken, ohne dass sich da was auffällig oder überdurchschnittlich bewegen würde. Wie sieht das bei Dir aus?


----------



## BeroBionicon (21. Januar 2019)

HDN-Trail schrieb:


> Hat das schon mal jemand gehabt? Habe bei der Reklamation die Konterschrauben und den aktuellen Joke verbaut bekommen. Ich hab die starke Vermutung, dass der Flex die Schraube weg geknallt hat. Da der Joke vorher schwimmend gelagert war und jetzt fest ist. Was sagt ihr?


wahrscheinlich haben es die anderen nur noch nicht bemerkt...


----------



## HDN-Trail (21. Januar 2019)

SCM schrieb:


> Krass. Hört sich aber plausibel an. Hast Du auch einen der flexenden Hinterbauten, oder ist das bei dir "richtig"? Bei meinem kann ich gegens Hinterrad drücken, ohne dass sich da was auffällig oder überdurchschnittlich bewegen würde. Wie sieht das bei Dir aus?



Hab eigentlich auch nie wirklich überdurchschnittlichen Flex gehabt. Ich bin gespannt wie Canyon das erklären will bzw sollten sie sich was einfallen lassen. Ist eigentlich jetzt schon ein krasser Konstruktionsfehler. Ich hoffe nicht das ich Anfang muss es zu bereuen, dass ich mich fürs Torque entschieden hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HDN-Trail (21. Januar 2019)

BeroBionicon schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich haben es die anderen nur noch nicht bemerkt...



Gut möglich. Hab's auch nur gemerkt als ich das Bike ins Auto geladen hab und miteinmal etwas metallisches fallen gehört hab. Nervt schon wieder...


----------



## Scotty86 (25. Januar 2019)

tkdbboy schrieb:


> Some experimenting with a new rear shock the past two weeks. Super Deluxe Coil.
> Size is 250x75 so extra 5mm stroke over stock.
> Two photos show lowest position with no shock and with longer stroke shock.
> Confirms no clearance issue so you can run longer if you want.
> ...



Hi tkdbboy,

I'm considering to travel my damper to 75mm, but I'm a bit concerned since the eye to eye length, in my case, is 176mm (fully compressed), thus just 1mm of tolerance.
Have you experienced any issues with your long traveled Torque, yet?


----------



## David_G (25. Januar 2019)

HDN-Trail schrieb:


> Hat das schon mal jemand gehabt? Habe bei der Reklamation die Konterschrauben und den aktuellen Joke verbaut bekommen. Ich hab die starke Vermutung, dass der Flex die Schraube weg geknallt hat. Da der Joke vorher schwimmend gelagert war und jetzt fest ist. Was sagt ihr?




Ich habe zwecks dem Yoke-Problem bei Canyon angefragt:
Schnelle Antwort, echt Top. Ich bekomme den neuen überarbeiteten Yoke mit den neuen Konterschrauben zugeschickt - for free.

Darüber hinaus habe ich gleich wegen der abgesprengten Verschraubung gefragt, daraufhin habe ich folgende Antwort bekommen:

"Wenn du an deinem Torque keinerlei Beschädigungen am Rahmen festgestellt hast, musst du dir hier auch keine weiteren Gedanken machen. *Das axiale Spiel des Jokes nimmt Seitenkräfte auf, daher sind hier GU bushings und keine Lager verbaut.*"


----------



## swindle (25. Januar 2019)

ah wieder das Yoke Thema. Vielleicht kann man mir meine Frage jetzt beantworten: Ist das Problem von Anfang an bei euch aufgetreten oder kam das erst mit der Zeit? Mich würde interessieren ob ich Glück hatte weil nix wackelt oder ob das noch kommt...

Danke!


----------



## David_G (25. Januar 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> ah wieder das Yoke Thema. Vielleicht kann man mir meine Frage jetzt beantworten: Ist das Problem von Anfang an bei euch aufgetreten oder kam das erst mit der Zeit? Mich würde interessieren ob ich Glück hatte weil nix wackelt oder ob das noch kommt...
> 
> Danke!



Hi swindle,

bei mir war nie ein Problem, ich habe Canyon diesbezüglich angeschrieben, um das Teil präventiv zu tauschen, da sie ja extra ein neuen Yoke konstruiert haben, weil das Problem bekannt ist.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass manche Torque-Hinterbauten zu viel Flex hatten, entweder weil die Schrauben nicht das richtige Drehmoment hatten oder das Hinterrad nicht richtig fest war. So kann es am User liegen, der nicht richtig geprüft hat, vor jeder fahrt / bei der ersten, oder weil Canyon bei dem einen oder anderen Bike einfach was Falsch gemacht hat. Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass die ganze Konstruktion mist ist und das früher oder später jeder damit Probleme bekommt. Das sind natürlich Spekulationen.

Im Großen und Ganzen ist das Problem bekannt und wenn du bei Canyon anfragst, dass du das Teil präventive tauschen willst, bekommst du kostenlos den neuen Yoke und Konterschrauben zu geschickt, so war es zumindest bei mir. Das ist für die günstiger, als wenn jeder sein Bike einschicken würde.


----------



## swindle (26. Januar 2019)

Hallo, das klingt logisch. Hast du ein 2018er ein 2019er torque? Weist du ob das Problem beim 2019er schon von Haus aus behoben wurde?


----------



## David_G (26. Januar 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> Hallo, das klingt logisch. Hast du ein 2018er ein 2019er torque? Weist du ob das Problem beim 2019er schon von Haus aus behoben wurde?




Ein 2018er in M.
Einige haben hier ihr 2018er Bike schon eingeschickt, da wurde der neue Yoke und die Konterschrauben verbaut. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass die 2019er Modelle auch schon den neuen von Anfang an dran haben.


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. Januar 2019)

David_G schrieb:


> Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass die 2019er Modelle auch schon den neuen von Anfang an dran haben.


So ist es, vor 2 Wochen ein 19er abgeholt mim Kollegen


----------



## HDN-Trail (28. Januar 2019)

David_G schrieb:


> Ich habe zwecks dem Yoke-Problem bei Canyon angefragt:
> Schnelle Antwort, echt Top. Ich bekomme den neuen überarbeiteten Yoke mit den neuen Konterschrauben zugeschickt - for free.
> 
> Darüber hinaus habe ich gleich wegen der abgesprengten Verschraubung gefragt, daraufhin habe ich folgende Antwort bekommen:
> ...



Und genau da haben wir ja das Problem. Die Konterschrauben lassen ja kein Spiel mehr zu. Der Joke lässt sich dadurch kein Millimeter mehr achsial bewegen, was im schlimmsten Falle dazu führt, dass es dir die Schrauben wegballert. Ist nur eine Vermutung aber auch plausibel


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. Januar 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tkdbboy (30. Januar 2019)

Scotty86 schrieb:


> Hi tkdbboy,
> 
> I'm considering to travel my damper to 75mm, but I'm a bit concerned since the eye to eye length, in my case, is 176mm (fully compressed), thus just 1mm of tolerance.
> Have you experienced any issues with your long traveled Torque, yet?



Hey Scotty, I have had no issues yet but that was on a spring too heavy for me so it wasn't easy to bottom out. I am waiting on a lighter spring in the mail.
The tolerance should be more than 1mm though? Which shock will you be running at 75mm stroke?


----------



## sendit89 (30. Januar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
seit kurzem fahre ich das Cf 7.0 2019 und habe das Problem an der Lyrik, dass diese nicht den vollen Federweg bereitstellt und ständig bei 10% SAG abhängt.

Dieverse Tipps wie Luft ablassen - komprimieren -max Druck - Auseinanderziehen - Luft im Casting und co wurden bereits getestet - ohne Erfolg.

Inzwischen hat mir Canyon bereits eine Ersatzgabel gesendet - hier das absolut selbe Phänomen.
Trotz 90psi bei 10 % SAG nachdem ich sie komprimiert habe. Auseinanderziehen auf den vollen Federweg ist kein Problem und nach dem einfedern ist sie wieder bei den 10 %.

Ich habe bereits von ein paar anderen Erfahren, dass dieses Problem auch bei ihnen besteht.
Eventuell liegt hier sogar ein Produktionsfehler vor.

Deshalb meine Frage, ob es hier noch mehr Kandidaten gibt mit dem Problem und ob eventuell jemand eine Lösung gefunden hat.

Mein letzter Schritt wäre ein kleiner Service mit Reinigung der Debonair-Einheit und Neuschmierung um zuviel fett in der Negativkammer und verstoopfter Bypass auszuschließen (aufgrund der großzügigen Schmierung seitens Rockshox und der kalten Temperaturen die das Fett recht hart werden lassen.


----------



## Rick7 (30. Januar 2019)

Der agis hatte doch das gleiche Problem? 
Der hat sich aber auch gleich ein komplett neues torque deswegen geholt ^^


----------



## sendit89 (30. Januar 2019)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Der agis hatte doch das gleiche Problem?
> Der hat sich aber auch gleich ein komplett neues torque deswegen geholt ^^


Okay Ne das werd ich nicht machen. Heute habe ich alles ausgebaut und neu gefettet.
Hier sieht man was da vom Werk aus dran war, das kann fix den Bypass verstopfen. 


Es wurde nun etwas besser aber das leichte einsnken auf knapp 10% haben viele habe ich inzwischen rausbekommen. Man muss die Lyrik mit Debonair eine Weile einfahren, dann soll es besser werden.


----------



## agis (31. Januar 2019)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Man muss die Lyrik mit Debonair eine Weile einfahren, dann soll es besser werden.



...und wie lange??? bis ein umtausch ausgeschloßen ist eventuell? Für mich, die 180er Lyrik ist und bleibt problematisch!

Übrigens, mit der Problematik war ich im Hochsommer mit der RTC3 unterwegs, aber canyon war nicht in der Lage ersatz Gabel zu versenden! Auseinander hatte ich die Lyrik auch schon, solche fettmengen hab ich nicht gehabt.....

Inzwischen ja, bin jetzt auf Fox umgestiegen.... der Federweg ist voll verfügbar mit +5mm toleranz! es geht doch anders!

Meine Freundin hat vogestern ein Stive 2018er bekommen, mit 170er RCT3 Lyrik! War erst sehr sehr skeptisch!  Diese Lyrik ist ager einwandfrei, mit nur 2-3mm SAG, was durchaus üblich ist, und wie ich von RS gewohhnt bin (Piker 150er, Pike160er, Bluto 120er 2x). Nur Lyrik und 180 passt nicht ganz, eher 170 plus würde ich sagen, was für viele hier in ordnung ist...für mich nicht. Schade eigendlich denn ich fahre gerne mit RS!

Ach ja, bitte vergiss nicht dass hier ein Torque Forum ist und nicht RockShox... nicht war rick7?


----------



## PORTEX77 (31. Januar 2019)

Kurz "OT":
180er Lyrik ist 170+, so auch beim Kollegen, Bike (19er) vor 2 Wochen gekauft....
Selbst wenn du das Ding auf max Druck aufpumpst, einmal einfedern, 170+.....komische Sache...
Hatte mal ne Durolux (r2c2), da war das auch so, lag in dem Fall an der zu starken Negativfeder(Stahlnegativfeder), Gabel hat sich quasi zusammengezogen...mit ner weichen Feder wars dann ok.
Ob s am Debonair liegt? Wobei man dann sicher schon von anderen Leuten(mit anderen Gabeln) von dem Symptom gehört hätte....
"OT Ende"


----------



## OneTrustMan (31. Januar 2019)

agis schrieb:


> ...und wie lange??? bis ein umtausch ausgeschloßen ist eventuell? Für mich, die 180er Lyrik ist und bleibt problematisch!
> 
> Übrigens, mit der Problematik war ich im Hochsommer mit der RTC3 unterwegs, aber canyon war nicht in der Lage ersatz Gabel zu versenden! Auseinander hatte ich die Lyrik auch schon, solche fettmengen hab ich nicht gehabt.....
> 
> ...


Die 170mm Lyric an meinen Capra ist leider auch so. Steht immer bei 160mm.
Meine 150mm Fox Gabel an Jeffsy steht komischerweise bei 160mm und ich kann sie noch 5mm mit der Hand raus ziehen 
Ich glaube YT hat mir damals irrtümlich eine 160mm Gabel verbaut, bzw. hat Fox denen eine so geschickt.

Bei meiner Lyric ist die neue Debon Air schon verbaut.
Ich schau mal ob ich es weg bekomme.


----------



## sendit89 (31. Januar 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Die 170mm Lyric an meinen Capra ist leider auch so. Steht immer bei 160mm.
> Meine 150mm Fox Gabel an Jeffsy steht komischerweise bei 160mm und ich kann sie noch 5mm mit der Hand raus ziehen
> Ich glaube YT hat mir damals irrtümlich eine 160mm Gabel verbaut, bzw. hat Fox denen eine so geschickt.
> 
> ...



Ich habe noch eine 170er Lyrik (angeblich auch mit Debonair) in meinem Strive. Hier verhält sich diese normal.

Halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden ob du es wegbekommst.
Ich habe inzwischen alles ausprobiert von dem ich gelesen bzw. gehört habe. Bin nun mit meinem Latein am Ende.
Wenn sogar selbst eine Austauschgabel dasselbe Problem aufweist...



PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Kurz "OT":
> 180er Lyrik ist 170+, so auch beim Kollegen, Bike (19er) vor 2 Wochen gekauft....
> Selbst wenn du das Ding auf max Druck aufpumpst, einmal einfedern, 170+.....komische Sache...
> Hatte mal ne Durolux (r2c2), da war das auch so, lag in dem Fall an der zu starken Negativfeder(Stahlnegativfeder), Gabel hat sich quasi zusammengezogen...mit ner weichen Feder wars dann ok.
> ...



Ja ich glaube auch es sind keine wirklichen 180mm durch die Debonair-Einheit sondern 170mm +
Zudem ist ja dann auch die SAG-Anzeige für die 180mm falsch auf der Gabel...


----------



## PORTEX77 (31. Januar 2019)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine 170er Lyrik (angeblich auch mit Debonair) in meinem Strive. Hier verhält sich diese normal.
> 
> Halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden ob du es wegbekommst.
> Ich habe inzwischen alles ausprobiert von dem ich gelesen bzw. gehört habe. Bin nun mit meinem Latein am Ende.
> ...


Sag Anzeige eh wurscht, nach Gefühl und/oder o ring einstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agis (31. Januar 2019)

Auch kurz OT (sorry rick7, fehlt noch der scm )



PORTEX77 schrieb:


> 180er Lyrik ist 170+, so auch beim Kollegen, Bike (19er) vor 2 Wochen gekauft....



ich sehe es so.... Konstuktionsfehler zu 100%! 
Denn, als ich verzweifelt mit RockShox Service DE direkt gesprochen habe (ja, das geht mit gewissen druck und bittebittebitte ach seit Ihr so nett und tol) mit dem guten Techniker dort gesprochen habe, (namen nenne ich nicht, aber die jenigen welche RS Vids auf Youtube folgen wissen schon wer),  war es mir klar! Er sagte, bei der 180mm Messung ist die Gummidichtung inkludiert, weil diese ja beim (extrem)einfedern nachgibt, also ca 5 mm dazu!!! Na wenn das so ist, , man kauft ei in L und bekommt überaschungsei

OT ende (ich stehe auf OTs)


----------



## agis (31. Januar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Sag Anzeige eh wurscht, nach Gefühl und/oder o ring einstellen



Jetzt aber STOP Leute....Ihr seit alle Out Of Topic!!!!

dafür gibs das RS, Fox, Capra usw usw usw Forum! Hier geht es nur um Torque bitteschön!!!!


----------



## PORTEX77 (31. Januar 2019)

Oh bitte ja, bitte sehr Herr Torquepolizei


----------



## agis (31. Januar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Oh bitte ja, bitte sehr Herr Torquepolizei



meine ich auch


----------



## Colonel Hogan (31. Januar 2019)

agis schrieb:


> meine ich auch


Ich mach’s kurz...du nervst.


----------



## PORTEX77 (31. Januar 2019)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Ich mach’s kurz...du nervst.


Der Nerve-Thread is nebenan, hier gehts ums Torque


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agis (31. Januar 2019)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Ich mach’s kurz...du nervst.



hey hogan... dich hab ich total vergessen, sorry! wie gehts denn so???


----------



## agis (31. Januar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Der Nerve-Thread is nebenan, hier gehts ums Torque



lieber portex77, fühl dich bitte nicht angesprochen! als ich die problematik mit Torque komponenten wie Federgabel angesprochen habe, bin ich von manchen sehr schreg behandelt.... Ich persönlich nehme sehr ernst die Torque problematik mit den verbauten komponenten, meine "STOP" aussage war nur ironisch, sorry wenn dies nicht so angekommen ist!

des weiteren, ich bin sehr froh dass meine vermutung bez. RS hier bestätigt wird! Und ich bin der meinung, ja, dies gehört hier in diesem Forum! Torque ist nicht nur der Rahmen, sondern auch die kleinste schraube welche canyon fürs torque ausgesucht hat!

dennoch, wenn ich immer noch nerve, hey, stay cool and ride your bikes.... das hilft


----------



## Colonel Hogan (31. Januar 2019)

agis schrieb:


> lieber portex77, fühl dich bitte nicht angesprochen! als ich die problematik mit Torque komponenten wie Federgabel angesprochen habe, bin ich von manchen sehr schreg behandelt.... Ich persönlich nehme sehr ernst die Torque problematik mit den verbauten komponenten, meine "STOP" aussage war nur ironisch, sorry wenn dies nicht so angekommen ist!
> 
> des weiteren, ich bin sehr froh dass meine vermutung bez. RS hier bestätigt wird! Und ich bin der meinung, ja, dies gehört hier in diesem Forum! Torque ist nicht nur der Rahmen, sondern auch die kleinste schraube welche canyon fürs torque ausgesucht hat!
> 
> dennoch, wenn ich immer noch nerve, hey, stay cool and ride your bikes.... das hilft





Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Ich mach’s kurz...du nervst.


----------



## agis (31. Januar 2019)

...


----------



## S-H-A (31. Januar 2019)

Bei euch Canyonisten wird es nie langweilig.


----------



## Rick7 (31. Januar 2019)

agis schrieb:


> Ach ja, bitte vergiss nicht dass hier ein Torque Forum ist und nicht RockShox... nicht war rick7?



Du verwechselst mich mit @SCM  aber wo Du recht hast hast Du recht.


----------



## OneTrustMan (31. Januar 2019)

Manchmal........ manchmal tut mir Canyon echt leid.


----------



## PORTEX77 (31. Januar 2019)

Hey Leute , hier gehts ja ums Torque

Brauch mal eure fachliche Meinung zum Flex des Hinterbaus, ob das so normal ist, bzw. mal jemand so nett ist das gegenzuprüfen, anbei ein Video, es handelt sich um ein 19er CF:






Man beachte Kurbelarm und Kettenstrebe 

Danke für eure Rückmeldung,  ich frage für einen Freund


----------



## OneTrustMan (31. Januar 2019)

Das schaffen nicht mal die Baumarkt Fullys


----------



## PORTEX77 (31. Januar 2019)

Das Bike ist neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (31. Januar 2019)

Lol, was für eine Gummikuh. Unfassbar. Das ist nicht mal in der Nähe von normal. Das Kettler von meiner Oma hat nen steiferen Hinterbau.


----------



## OneTrustMan (1. Februar 2019)

SCM schrieb:


> Das Kettler von meiner Oma hat nen steiferen Hinterbau.


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. Februar 2019)

Wie siehts bei euch aus,  könnt ihr ein ähnliches Video posten? Als Vergleich??


----------



## OneTrustMan (1. Februar 2019)

Das gibts noch auf YouTube


----------



## SCM (1. Februar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei euch aus,  könnt ihr ein ähnliches Video posten? Als Vergleich??



Bei mir bewegt sich da nix bzw. Irgendwann drückt man natürlich schon so fest, dass das Hinterrad nachgibt.


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. Februar 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Das gibts noch auf YouTube


Das ist noch das 18er Torque mit ohne Schrauben an den Bolzen der Schwingenlagerung, das ist nicht das Symptom aus meinem Video, die Stelle ist unauffällig, wie man im Video sieht, und es sind Konterschrauben verbaut.
Es geht um den Flex, der zwischen Kurbelarm und Kettenstrebe zu sehen ist in meinem Video.
Soll auch kein Gebashe werden hier, bitte nur konstruktive Beiträge, von Leuten, die auch ein Torque fahren(@OneTrustMan ,ich meine du hast gar keins gekauft ? Sollte ich mich irren, dann sorry, ansonsten  bitte ...)Kontervideos wären natürlich super, als Vergleich


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. Februar 2019)

SCM schrieb:


> Bei mir bewegt sich da nix bzw. Irgendwann drückt man natürlich schon so fest, dass das Hinterrad nachgibt.


Könntest du das bildlich als kurzes Video einstellen? (Es geht auch nicht ums Hinterrad, bitte nur um die KETTENSTREBE vs.Kurbelarm )Muss auch nicht mehr heute nacht sein


----------



## HDN-Trail (2. Februar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Könntest du das bildlich als kurzes Video einstellen? (Es geht auch nicht ums Hinterrad, bitte nur um die KETTENSTREBE vs.Kurbelarm )Muss auch nicht mehr heute nacht sein



Wenn ich dazu komme, mach ich heute mal eins. Das ist schön heftig bei dir. Hab das 2018 Al6.0 aber schon mit dem gekonterten Joke(durch eine Reklamation) 
Flex ist da aber bei weitem nicjt so krass


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. Februar 2019)

HDN-Trail schrieb:


> Wenn ich dazu komme, mach ich heute mal eins. Das ist schön heftig bei dir. Hab das 2018 Al6.0 aber schon mit dem gekonterten Joke(durch eine Reklamation)
> Flex ist da aber bei weitem nicjt so krass


Ja super Sache, danke vorab! Das Yoke IST gekontert, da 19er Modell! Da flext auch nix (mehr), siehe Video.
Ich hatte bei Neuerscheinung des Torque bereits den "Urflex" angemerkt(siehe Seite 2 dieses Threads), das ist nicht das Problem.
Es geht um den Flex der Kettenstrebe zu Kurbel, wie im Video fokussiert.
Ich habe bereits ein Vergleichsvideo von Bekannten erhalten, da flext nix, aber es ist glaub auch ein Unterschied ob der 60kg Besitzer versucht, den Hinterbau zu verwinden, oder ob mein 1,90/100kg Kollege daran rumbiegt
Ich kann das "Gegenvideo"
leider nicht posten, da falsches Dateiformat für ibc, zum umformatieren bin ich zu doof 

Freue mich weiter über neutrale und ernstgemeinte Rückmeldungen eurerseits!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HDN-Trail (3. Februar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ja super Sache, danke vorab! Das Yoke IST gekontert, da 19er Modell! Da flext auch nix (mehr), siehe Video.
> Ich hatte bei Neuerscheinung des Torque bereits den "Urflex" angemerkt(siehe Seite 2 dieses Threads), das ist nicht das Problem.
> Es geht um den Flex der Kettenstrebe zu Kurbel, wie im Video fokussiert.
> Ich habe bereits ein Vergleichsvideo von Bekannten erhalten, da flext nix, aber es ist glaub auch ein Unterschied ob der 60kg Besitzer versucht, den Hinterbau zu verwinden, oder ob mein 1,90/100kg Kollege daran rumbiegt
> ...



So habs mal geschafft ein Video zu machen. Ging bissl bescheiden mit halten etc. Aber wie zu sehen, so gut wie kaum Flex im Hinterbau und So wenig Kraft hab ich jetzt auch nicht  
Höchstens beim Laufrad erkennt man bissl Flex. Ein wenig darf ja sein aber bei dir ist schon echt krass.
Hatte vorher mal ein Votec VE EVO. Der Hinterbau war auch wie Gummi und ist beim Nachfolger auch gebrochen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Februar 2019)

HDN-Trail schrieb:


> So habs mal geschafft ein Video zu machen. Ging bissl bescheiden mit halten etc. Aber wie zu sehen, so gut wie kaum Flex im Hinterbau und So wenig Kraft hab ich jetzt auch nicht
> Höchstens beim Laufrad erkennt man bissl Flex. Ein wenig darf ja sein aber bei dir ist schon echt krass.
> Hatte vorher mal ein Votec VE EVO. Der Hinterbau war auch wie Gummi und ist beim Nachfolger auch gebrochen.


Wie sie sehen, sehen Sie nichts Du müsstest dein Video auch verlinken o.ä., sonst gehts leider nicht


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Februar 2019)

Sonst niemand hier im Thread ne Meinung oder ein Video??? Scheint ein sensibles Thema zu sein bei Torquefahrern
Oder sitzt ihr alle sprachlos inner Garage vor euren flexenden Streben

@agis , hier gehts ums Torque, dein Typ is gefragt !


----------



## HDN-Trail (3. Februar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wie sie sehen, sehen Sie nichts Du müsstest dein Video auch verlinken o.ä., sonst gehts leider nicht



Ja ich merks gerade. Entweder falsches Format oder zu groß 

Bin dran....Moment


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Februar 2019)

HDN-Trail schrieb:


> Ja ich merks gerade. Entweder falsches Format oder zu groß
> 
> Bin dran....Moment


----------



## HDN-Trail (3. Februar 2019)

Hoffe das geht jetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (3. Februar 2019)

Wie bei mir. Da flext fast nur das Hinterrad. Meine Deemax sind sogar steifer.


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Februar 2019)

Ja läuft, super, danke dir für deinen Einsatz!
Is halt n Alu(das Bike in meinem Video ist  n cf) und du drückst halt mehr am Laufrad als über die Kettenstreben, aber passt schon
Schön wär halt gewesen wenn die Kurbel parallel zur Kettenstrebe steht, um den Flex genauer zu beurteilen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Februar 2019)

SCM schrieb:


> Wie bei mir. Da flext fast nur das Hinterrad. Meine Deemax sind sogar steifer.


Video? Du hast glaub n cf oder?


----------



## HDN-Trail (3. Februar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ja läuft, super, danke dir für deinen Einsatz!
> Is halt n Alu(das Bike in meinem Video ist  n cf) und du drückst halt mehr am Laufrad als über die Kettenstreben, aber passt schon
> Schön wär halt gewesen wenn die Kurbel parallel zur Kettenstrebe steht, um den Flex genauer zu beurteilen.



Die Hinterbauten sind ja trotzdem alle Alu. Wenn dann müsste das Problem vom Hauptrahmen aus schon kommen 

Ja aber wie gesagt, bei mir ist so gut wie kein Flex vorhanden. Egal wie ich es biege und verdrehe


----------



## Blex (3. Februar 2019)

HDN-Trail schrieb:


> Hoffe das geht jetzt...





SCM schrieb:


> Wie bei mir. Da flext fast nur das Hinterrad. Meine Deemax sind sogar steifer.



jop, wie bei mir bei meinen CF 9 von 2018


----------



## SCM (3. Februar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Video? Du hast glaub n cf oder?



Nee, genau das türkise AL. Muss ich das unbedingt aufnehmen?


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Februar 2019)

SCM schrieb:


> Nee, genau das türkise AL. Muss ich das unbedingt aufnehmen?


Je mehr umso besser. Vielleicht hast du mehr Biegekraft?



 

Natürlich ohne den Rahmen zu schrotten


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Februar 2019)

HDN-Trail schrieb:


> Die Hinterbauten sind ja trotzdem alle Alu. Wenn dann müsste das Problem vom Hauptrahmen aus schon kommen
> 
> Ja aber wie gesagt, bei mir ist so gut wie kein Flex vorhanden. Egal wie ich es biege und verdrehe


Der Fahrer in meinem Video ist 1,90/100kilo, Dachdecker.
Da wirken halt andere Kräfte als bei nem 70 kilo Floh
Hab noch n WhattsApp Video bekommen von nem Bekannten, da sind die Arme des Fahrers bald dünner als die Streben, is ja kein Wunder das da nix flext, ob Fahrer auf dem Rad oder nebendran am "zupfen", sag ich jetzt mal
Ja klar, Hinterbauten alle Alu, is klar, versuche nur die variablen in der Geschichte mit einzukalkulieren .
Zur Not muss der Dachdecker halt mal im Showroom in K. seine Kräfte beweisen , um nen adäquaten Vergleich ziehen zu können..
Auf jeden Fall schonmsl super das ihr hier mitmacht


----------



## OneTrustMan (3. Februar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Der Fahrer in meinem Video ist 1,90/100kilo, Dachdecker.
> Da wirken halt andere Kräfte als bei nem 70 kilo Floh


Problem gelöst! Dein Kollege muss nur dünner werden  Dann klappts auch mit dem Flexxxxxxxx.


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Februar 2019)

Auf 1,90 is dat alles gleichmäßig physiologisch verteilt 
Das mit dem Flex is eher seinem Sohn aufgefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (3. Februar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Auf 1,90 is dat alles gleichmäßig physiologisch verteilt


Bin 1,93 und 80 Kilo


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Februar 2019)




----------



## OneTrustMan (3. Februar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


>


Ich steh mehr darauf


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Februar 2019)

Ich meinte die Figur (1,93/80)


----------



## HDN-Trail (3. Februar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Der Fahrer in meinem Video ist 1,90/100kilo, Dachdecker.
> Da wirken halt andere Kräfte als bei nem 70 kilo Floh
> Hab noch n WhattsApp Video bekommen von nem Bekannten, da sind die Arme des Fahrers bald dünner als die Streben, is ja kein Wunder das da nix flext, ob Fahrer auf dem Rad oder nebendran am "zupfen", sag ich jetzt mal
> Ja klar, Hinterbauten alle Alu, is klar, versuche nur die variablen in der Geschichte mit einzukalkulieren .
> ...



Naja ob man das ins Verhältnis stellen kann ist eine andere Frage. Bin 176cm 85kg und geh regelmäßig ins Fiti. Denke bei mir ist genug bumms da um einen Alu Hinterbau zum flexen zu bringen(  falls Flex vorhanden) 

Hast du Canyon eigentlich schon mal darauf angeschrieben? Sorry falls ich das überlesen hab


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Februar 2019)

HDN-Trail schrieb:


> Naja ob man das ins Verhältnis stellen kann ist eine andere Frage. Bin 176cm 85kg und geh regelmäßig ins Fiti. Denke bei mir ist genug bumms da um einen Alu Hinterbau zum flexen zu bringen(  falls Flex vorhanden)
> 
> Hast du Canyon eigentlich schon mal darauf angeschrieben? Sorry falls ich das überlesen hab


Ich hab dir ja auf dein Video geantwortet, daß da n bissl Krafteinsatz fehlt, hat mein Kollege auch direkt gesagt. Wobei ich natürlich nicht von dir erwarten will, daß du wegen mir die Karre verbiegst
Bevor wir C. damit konfrontieren , wollten wir erstmal vergleichen können, was normal ist und was nicht...
Die Meinungen gehen halt auseinander...
Der Sohn meines Kollegen hat sich das Bike geschnappt,  einen 180 aufm Parkplatz gemacht und ist erschrocken abgesprungen, weil er dachte ihm wär das  Hinterrad umgeknickt.
So ist die Sache entstanden,  der Sohnemann wusste gar nix von flexenden Hinterbaugeschichten beim Torque

Daher war hier mal Schwarmwissen gefragt


----------



## agis (3. Februar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> @agis , hier gehts ums Torque, dein Typ is gefragt !



jo... alles ok bei mir, cf9, 2018er, poste morgen gern vid.... ich kriegs nur mit der peripherie nicht gebacken.... Gabeln, Dämpfer, Antriebe usw!
daher bin ich unterwegs in....lass nich zählen, 5 Foren? yes, so is es... und jetzt gehe ich bubu


----------



## Rick7 (4. Februar 2019)

wenigstens bist du ehrlich


----------



## SCM (4. Februar 2019)

agis schrieb:


> jo... alles ok bei mir, cf9, 2018er, poste morgen gern vid.... ich kriegs nur mit der peripherie nicht gebacken.... Gabeln, Dämpfer, Antriebe usw!
> daher bin ich unterwegs in....lass nich zählen, 5 Foren? yes, so is es... und jetzt gehe ich bubu



...tausch es doch wieder um! Liegt doch an Canyon!

*ZACKBUMM*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HDN-Trail (4. Februar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich hab dir ja auf dein Video geantwortet, daß da n bissl Krafteinsatz fehlt, hat mein Kollege auch direkt gesagt. Wobei ich natürlich nicht von dir erwarten will, daß du wegen mir die Karre verbiegst
> 
> 
> > Egal wie ich daran gedrückt hab, es ließ sich nicht verbiegen
> ...


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Februar 2019)

Danke für erneutes Nachschauen
(Bei mir ist im Prinzip nix faul, is ja nicht mein Bike.
Mein Kumpel ist im Forum nicht aktiv,  somit bin ich hier konsiliarisch für ihn tätig )


----------



## mario1982 (4. Februar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei euch aus,  könnt ihr ein ähnliches Video posten? Als Vergleich??


Schick es zurück!!!
War bei mir ähnlich.
Habe neuen Rahmen und es ist nichts mehr. Leider musste ich 8 Wochen darauf warten


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Februar 2019)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Schick es zurück!!!



Wenn, dann kriegen die es direkt auf die Theke geknallt,  wohnen i.d. Nähe..

Danke für deinen Beitrag


----------



## agis (4. Februar 2019)

SCM schrieb:


> ...tausch es doch wieder um! Liegt doch an Canyon!



hmmmmm! bin echt am überlegen....


----------



## SCM (4. Februar 2019)

Wobei, jetzt mal im Ernst:

Die Karre ist geil und ich habe gut lachen, weil mein Exemplar bis auf leicht behebbaren verspannten Zusammenbau absolut einwandfrei ist. Ich habe auch keinen erhöhten Verschleiss an den Lagern.

Aber wieviele Exemplare sind da draußen unterwegs, bei denen:

- der Hinterbau ne Gummikuh ist?
- die Lager am Yoke schnell verschleissen?
- das Yoke nicht mittig ist?
- das Yoke am Rahmen schleift und den beschädigt(!!!!). Wozu die Flitzpiepen bei Canyon auch nocho die Dreistigkeit besitzen, zu sagen, das sei so gewollt?

Und jetzt knallen beim überarbeiteten Yoke auch noch die Schraubenköpfe weg.

Das ist so witzlos - wir reden über Dinge, die mehrere Tausend Euro kosten. Meine Toleranzschwelle liegt da bei exakt 0,0 - Ich zahle, Du lieferst. Akzeptieren muss ich gar nix. Mein Geld = deine perfekte Ware.

Und die ganzen Kids da draußen fahren mit dem Müll rum, der technisch defizitär ist und wundern sich dann in 2-3 Jahren, dass die Bikes einen Wiederverkaufswert in Höhe der Komponenten haben. Der Rahmen ist nämlich Schrott. Wer sollten Geld für einen gebrauchten Rahmen ausgeben, der flext wie sau und den Hauptrahmen kaputt reibt?! Ich habe die Sorge bei meinem Modell nicht, aber jeder Gummikuhbesitzer kann sich schonmal darauf einrichten, dass das mit dem Wiederverkauf nix wird.

Ganz schön räudige Nummer von Canyon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Februar 2019)

Da hast du vollkommen Recht!
 Um in meinem (unserem) Fall mal die Sache vorerst abzuschliessen:

Mein Dachdeckerkollege war soeben bei Canyon,  mit seinem Bike im Gepäck . zuerst ohne Bike in den Showroom und hat 2 Ausstellungs-Torques gebogen (ein ALund ein cf)um den im Video gezeigten Flex zu provozieren.
Lies sich 1:1 reproduzieren, daraus folgt:
a) scheint erstmal normal zu sein
b) trotz Muckibude wurde hier mit zu wenig Krafteinleitung gearbeitet,  @HDN-Trail ,  ich danke dir natürlich trotzdem(und den anderen auch) für deinen Einsatz und Mühen!
Zu guter Letzt war er noch mit seinem Bike in der Werkstatt zum "Drüberguckenlassen",
die sagen natürlich auch, alles normal so.

Also allein auf die Werkstattaussage und die der Mitarbeiter würd ich jetz mal eher nix geben, aber das jetzt im Vergleich mit den 2 Bikes gegengetestet zu haben, beruhigt dann doch etwas.
Der Rest regelt die Garantie

Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten


----------



## OneTrustMan (4. Februar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Der Rest regelt die Garantie


Innovativste, nachhaltigste Marke mit bäschde Service 

Ähhhm und der Gummikuh Hinterbau...
Da Canyon wie leider auch nix machen


----------



## agis (4. Februar 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ähhhm und der Gummikuh Hinterbau



...und somit haben wir uns entschieden, wir reiten nicht *das* Torque den Bock, sondern *die*  Torque, die lady mit sexy flexy wackeldackel....YES, WE LIKE


----------



## Padi888 (4. Februar 2019)

Puhhhh, was man hier zu dem Bike alles liest macht einem nicht gerade Mut das Bike zu kaufen.
Ich hatte echt vor ein Torque AL zu kaufen. Preis fande ich, zumindest beim 2018er Modell, eigentlich ganz Okay im Vergleich zum Spindrift oder Capra. 
Meine Gedanke war, ach wartest mal auf die neuen 2019er Modelle...Da kam mir dann schon fast das Kotzen, alleine das Gewicht von 16,7 Kg vom AL 6.0 Modell...nope! -.- und dann noch die schlechteren Komponenten. 
Dann dachte ich doch an ein 2018er Modell, ggf. irgendwo gebraucht. Allerdings, wenn ich das hier so lesen, sollte man lieber die Finger davon lassen?


----------



## OneTrustMan (4. Februar 2019)

Padi888 schrieb:


> Dann dachte ich doch an ein 2018er Modell, ggf. irgendwo gebraucht. Allerdings, wenn ich das hier so lesen, sollte man lieber die Finger davon lassen?


Ich würde zumindest kein Spectral oder Torque gebraucht kaufen.


----------



## Padi888 (4. Februar 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ich würde zumindest kein Spectral oder Torque gebraucht kaufen.



Wieso genau?


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Februar 2019)

Padi888 schrieb:


> Wieso genau?


----------



## SCM (4. Februar 2019)

Ich checke nicht, woher das Mehrgewicht beim 2019er kommen soll. Kann da jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## Padi888 (4. Februar 2019)

SCM schrieb:


> Ich checke nicht, woher das Mehrgewicht beim 2019er kommen soll. Kann da jemand was zu sagen?



Schnall ich auch net Oo...könnte ja auch nen Fehler sein



PORTEX77 schrieb:


>



Öhm, ja? Wegen dem flexendem, klapperndem Hinterbau, welcher ggf. irgenwann auftritt oder gar schon vorhanden ist?


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Februar 2019)

Padi888 schrieb:


> Öhm, ja? Wegen dem flexendem, klapperndem Hinterbau, welcher ggf. irgenwann auftritt oder gar schon vorhanden ist?


Womit du dir die Frage selbst beantwortet hast.
Ich bin jetzt auch wieder raus, Jungs, hier gehts ums Torque,  und ich hab ja keins, gell @agis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent500 (4. Februar 2019)

SCM schrieb:


> ch checke nicht, woher das Mehrgewicht beim 2019er kommen soll. Kann da jemand was zu sagen?



Insgesamt ist das Gewicht vermutlich etwas realistischer geworden, die 16,7Kg in M beim 6.0er AL sollten aber ein Fehler sein. Das WMN AL 5.0 in S hat die gleiche Ausstattung und wiegt in S nur 15,3Kg. Da stimmt ja was nicht.


----------



## SCM (4. Februar 2019)

Btw: Schläuche raus, 600 Gramm weniger.


----------



## Agent500 (4. Februar 2019)

SCM schrieb:


> Btw: Schläuche raus, 600 Gramm weniger.



Müsste man da nicht eigentlich noch die TL-Milch gegenrechnen? 
Was sind denn da für Schläuche drin, die Maxxis Schläuche im Capra haben 195g.


----------



## HDN-Trail (5. Februar 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Müsste man da nicht eigentlich noch die TL-Milch gegenrechnen?
> Was sind denn da für Schläuche drin, die Maxxis Schläuche im Capra haben 195g.



Kenda...wiegt einer ca 310g.
Also 620g Schlauch minus 120g Dichtmilch, haste eine Ersparnis von 500g. Lohnt also...mein Torque wiegt ca 14,7kg.


----------



## Darth (5. Februar 2019)

Mein XL CF von 2018 wiegt 14.1kg und flext trotz altem Hinterbau nicht.
Geändert wurde:
Lenker
Vorbau
Sram x01 12fach
Code rsc
Maxxis minion dhf an der Front
Sattel von ergon
Griffe
Kurbel 170mm Sram gx dub
Pedale Shimano xtr Trail

Bin Top zufrieden mit dem Bike. Trotzdem hat Canyon mir den neuen yoke mit schrauben gesendet. Umbauen werde ich es aktuell jedoch nicht.


----------



## HDN-Trail (5. Februar 2019)

Darth schrieb:


> Mein XL CF von 2018 wiegt 14.1kg und flext trotz altem Hinterbau nicht.
> Geändert wurde:
> Lenker
> Vorbau
> ...




Tubeless auch? Falls nicht kommst du ja unter 14kg...Das wäre schon sportlich

Aber schön zur Abwechslung auch mal sowas zu lesen 

Ich bin auch super zufrieden. Gut halt jetzt bisschen Ärger mit der weg geballerten Schraube aber ich hoffe mal, dass es am falschen Drehmoment von Canyon lag.
Aktuell warte ich noch auf das neue Schraubenset


----------



## Agent500 (5. Februar 2019)

HDN-Trail schrieb:


> Kenda...wiegt einer ca 310g.



Das ist natürlich krass. Da kann man wirklich einiges sparen.


----------



## Darth (5. Februar 2019)

HDN-Trail schrieb:


> Tubeless auch? Falls nicht kommst du ja unter 14kg...Das wäre schon sportlich
> 
> Aber schön zur Abwechslung auch mal sowas zu lesen
> 
> ...


Jo, schon mit tubeless . Hier und da könnte man noch was Gewicht sparen aber das ist es mir nicht wert . Das Bike geht super bergauf. Eigentlich genau wie mein strive(shapeshifter ist raus).
Ich hoffe auch noch auf lange freude


----------



## Rocko Schamoni (6. Februar 2019)

Darth schrieb:


> Mein XL CF von 2018 wiegt 14.1kg und flext trotz altem Hinterbau nicht.
> Geändert wurde:
> Lenker
> Vorbau
> ...



Kommst du mit ner Carbonkurbel auf unter 14kg!

Generell bieten die Gewichtsangaben auf der Canyon HP inzwischen sehr viel "Tuningpotenzial".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth (6. Februar 2019)

Rocko Schamoni schrieb:


> Kommst du mit ner Carbonkurbel auf unter 14kg!
> 
> Generell bieten die Gewichtsangaben auf der Canyon HP inzwischen sehr viel "Tuningpotenzial".


Möchte ich das.... nö... der Aufpreis lohnt nicht.


----------



## harryhallers (6. Februar 2019)

Darth schrieb:


> Bin Top zufrieden mit dem Bike. Trotzdem hat Canyon mir den neuen yoke mit schrauben gesendet. Umbauen werde ich es aktuell jedoch nicht.


Wie kommt es denn, das man einen neunen Yoke zugesendet bekommt? Ich habe auch ein 18ner Model, habe aber keinen zugesendet bekommen.


----------



## HDN-Trail (6. Februar 2019)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Wie kommt es denn, das man einen neunen Yoke zugesendet bekommt? Ich habe auch ein 18ner Model, habe aber keinen zugesendet bekommen.



Canyon schickt das nicht prophylaktisch raus. Wenn du Probleme mit dem Joke hast, Canyon anschreiben und dann solltest du im optimal Fall auch den neuen Joke mit den Kontorschrauben zu geschickt bekommen. 
Bei mir wurde es bei der Reklamation gewechselt und nach dem mir eine Schraube weg geknallt ist, hab ich auch ein neues Set Schrauben bekommen. Lief alles ohne Probleme


----------



## HDN-Trail (7. Februar 2019)

Ursache für den nicht mittig sitzenden Joke. Problem kommt also vom Hauptrahmen. 
(Zeichnung fix mit dem Handy gemacht)

Prinzipiell stört mich der Versatzvon ca 2mm nicht solange es keine Probleme damit gibt. Die Frage ist ob der Dämpfer auf dauer darunter leidet


----------



## agis (8. Februar 2019)

HDN-Trail schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob der Dämpfer auf dauer darunter leidet



willst Du sicher sein? Ganz einfach, den Dämpfer am Rahmen abschrauben, und spannende spannungen beobachten


----------



## SCM (10. Februar 2019)

HDN-Trail schrieb:


> Ursache für den nicht mittig sitzenden Joke. Problem kommt also vom Hauptrahmen.
> (Zeichnung fix mit dem Handy gemacht)
> 
> Prinzipiell stört mich der Versatzvon ca 2mm nicht solange es keine Probleme damit gibt. Die Frage ist ob der Dämpfer auf dauer darunter leidet



Als ich die Kiste das erste mal zerlegt hatte, dachte ich genau wegen der Stelle auch, dass das asymmetrisch ist. Der "Versatz" ist aber richtig und muss da sein, weil es gerade _ohne_ den Versatz asymmetrisch wäre. Ich hatte das extra auch mit der "Fadenmethode" geprüft, um sicher zu stellen, dass da alles gerade ist (Faden ums Steuerrohr und dann links und rechts an die Ausfallenden, dann jeweils die Abstände vom Faden zum Rahmen messen - so haben wir früher in der Werkstatt grob bei Unfallbikes geprüft, ob was verzogen ist). Wenn man sich die Gesamtkontruktion von oben nach unten anschaut, gleicht sich das alles wieder aus - zumindest bei mir, wo das Yoke 100% mittig sitzt und kein merkwürdiger Flex vorhanden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (10. Februar 2019)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine 170er Lyrik (angeblich auch mit Debonair) in meinem Strive. Hier verhält sich diese normal.
> Halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden ob du es wegbekommst.



Ok ich habe heute mal die Methodik von @Agent500 ausprobiert siehe hier.



Agent500 schrieb:


> @SCM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun bin ich aber irgendwie verwirrt.
Ich habe eine 170mm Lyric mit dem Debon Air Upgrade.
Vorher ist die immer auf 160mm zusammen gesackt.
Nach der Methodik mit dem auf dem Kopf stellen + Schrauben lösen +Gummihammer + Alles wieder zusamen und Luft drauf steht sie auf einmal bei 182mm  Häh wie geht das den?
Wenn ich die Gabel bei 90 psi einfeder flutscht sie sofort auf 182mm zurück.
Optsich ist der Unterschied schon krass, aber wie kommts?

Edit 1:
Ok hier ist definitiv was faul.
Hab noch mal stärker eingefedert. Ich konnte innerhalb der Gabel ca. 3 mal ein Zischen hören. Jetzt ist sie wieder auf 160mm runter gesackt.
Der Unterdruck ist wieder da.

Edit 2:
Hab im Federwerks Forum noch eine andere Methodik gefunden bei der man die Luft ablässt, das Rad auf dem Kopf stellt, dann die Füße auf die Griffe und an den Tauchrohren zieht.
Man hat ein deutliches Zischen gehört.
Jetzt federt sie zwischen 175mm bis 180mm aus.


----------



## Agent500 (11. Februar 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Jetzt federt sie zwischen 175mm bis 180mm aus.



So hat sich das bei mir auch eingependelt. 
Wenn das Bike ne Minute steht kommt die Gabel auf 179-180mm, wenn ich ein paar mal einfedere sind es nur noch 175-176mm.
Scheint bei der Lyric eben normal zu sein. Stört mich aber nicht.
(Nach dem Zusammenbau hatte ich die Gabel, vor dem ersten Zusammenfedern, sogar bei 190mm, das sah aus.)


----------



## OneTrustMan (11. Februar 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> So hat sich das bei mir auch eingependelt.
> Wenn das Bike ne Minute steht kommt die Gabel auf 179-180mm, wenn ich ein paar mal einfedere sind es nur noch 175-176mm.
> Scheint bei der Lyric eben normal zu sein. Stört mich aber nicht.
> (Nach dem Zusammenbau hatte ich die Gabel, vor dem ersten Zusammenfedern, sogar bei 190mm, das sah aus.)


Nah ich muss auf jeden Fall mal reinschauen (50h Service ) Es zischt immer wieder im Casting.
Da kann ich auch gleich auf 180mm umbauen. 
Wenn Sie dann auf 175mm hängt reicht mir das aus


----------



## uwe1568 (11. Februar 2019)

Hallo kann mir jemand von euch sagen ob eure Bikes auch ohne die passenden Torque Caps von DT Swiss ausgeliefert wurden.


----------



## BeroBionicon (11. Februar 2019)

An die Torque Fahrer von etwa* 180cm Körpergröße *mit Rahmengröße *L*: Konnte leider die tiefe Sattelposition für Drops und technische, sehr steile Stücke natürlich auf dem Parkplatz bei Canyon nicht ausprobieren. Ist euch das Sattelrohr in der tiefen Position nicht ein Stück zu lang? Also bei versenkter Sattelstütze beim runter Knattern?  455mm sind jetzt nicht besonders viel mehr als bei anderen Rädern: Ein Patrol hat 10mm weniger Sattelrohrlänge, ein Nomad in L hat 5mm weniger, ein Mega 8mm mehr, ein Stumpjumper die selbe Länge.

Hat jemand im Raum Baden-Württemberg, Ecke Schwarzwald / Freiburg ein Torque in L auf dem ich nochmal rollen könnte? 

Danke!


----------



## SCM (11. Februar 2019)

BeroBionicon schrieb:


> An die Torque Fahrer von etwa* 180cm Körpergröße *mit Rahmengröße *L*: Konnte leider die tiefe Sattelposition für Drops und technische, sehr steile Stücke natürlich auf dem Parkplatz bei Canyon nicht ausprobieren. Ist euch das Sattelrohr in der tiefen Position nicht ein Stück zu lang? Also bei versenkter Sattelstütze beim runter Knattern?  455mm sind jetzt nicht besonders viel mehr als bei anderen Rädern: Ein Patrol hat 10mm weniger Sattelrohrlänge, ein Nomad in L hat 5mm weniger, ein Mega 8mm mehr, ein Stumpjumper die selbe Länge.
> 
> Hat jemand im Raum Baden-Württemberg, Ecke Schwarzwald / Freiburg ein Torque in L auf dem ich nochmal rollen könnte?
> 
> Danke!



Du willst das noch kürzer haben?  Ich finde das schon krass kurz und brauche eigentlich ne 170er Stütze. 180 und L ist absolut perfekt.


----------



## BeroBionicon (11. Februar 2019)

SCM schrieb:


> Du willst das noch kürzer haben?  Ich finde das schon krass kurz und brauche eigentlich ne 170er Stütze. 180 und L ist absolut perfekt.


Danke für die Rückmeldung!  Ich hatte jetzt halt nur den direkten Vergleich mit meiner aktuellen Sattelrohrlänge. Also nein, nicht unbedingt kürzer aber ich wollte doch normal sichergehen wenn ich meine Kröten in ein neues Rad stecke


----------



## HDN-Trail (11. Februar 2019)

uwe1568 schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir jemand von euch sagen ob eure Bikes auch ohne die passenden Torque Caps von DT Swiss ausgeliefert wurden.



Jo...waren bei mir auch nicht dabei.


----------



## harryhallers (12. Februar 2019)

BeroBionicon schrieb:


> An die Torque Fahrer von etwa* 180cm Körpergröße *mit Rahmengröße *L*: Konnte leider die tiefe Sattelposition für Drops und technische, sehr steile Stücke natürlich auf dem Parkplatz bei Canyon nicht ausprobieren. Ist euch das Sattelrohr in der tiefen Position nicht ein Stück zu lang? Also bei versenkter Sattelstütze beim runter Knattern?  455mm sind jetzt nicht besonders viel mehr als bei anderen Rädern: Ein Patrol hat 10mm weniger Sattelrohrlänge, ein Nomad in L hat 5mm weniger, ein Mega 8mm mehr, ein Stumpjumper die selbe Länge.
> 
> Hat jemand im Raum Baden-Württemberg, Ecke Schwarzwald / Freiburg ein Torque in L auf dem ich nochmal rollen könnte?
> 
> Danke!


Ich finds perfekt, dass Oberrohr fällt ja so steil ab das es kein Problem ist.


----------



## swindle (13. Februar 2019)

Ich bin selbst 180 und habe ein Torque in L. Konnte zwar schneebedingt noch keine richtige Bergtour in den Alpen starten, aber bei den Touren auf denen ich bisher unterwegs war empfand ich die Größe als sehr passend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elver (15. Februar 2019)

hallo in der runde,

heute ist das torque angekommen! mit staunen sehe ich sowas....




ist das normal?????? sieht sehr "bedürftig" und irgendwie sch... aus....


----------



## SCM (15. Februar 2019)

Ja, mit dem Vorbau in die Richtung fährt man schräg rückwärts. Das würde ich zurück schicken.

Nee, im Ernst, meinst Du die Carbonlagen oder den Kratzer auf dem Vorbau? Die sichtbaren Lagen sind wohl normal so.


----------



## agis (15. Februar 2019)

.


----------



## SCM (15. Februar 2019)

agis schrieb:


> .



Alter...ist das Dein Zweitaccount?! Echt jetzt?


----------



## elver (15. Februar 2019)

SCM schrieb:


> sind wohl normal so.



normal? eher hässlig würd ich sagen! die bikes im showroom und die testbikes sehen wirklich anders aus, ohne sichtbare lagen! sind diese unnormal?
andersgesagt, ist anomal normal? hm!

dennoch, danke für die schnelle antwort! sieht es bei deinem auch so aus?


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. Februar 2019)

elver schrieb:


> normal? eher hässlig würd ich sagen! die bikes im showroom und die testbikes sehen wirklich anders aus, ohne sichtbare lagen! sind diese unnormal?
> andersgesagt, ist anomal normal? hm!
> 
> dennoch, danke für die schnelle antwort! sieht es bei deinem auch so aus?


Bei Alu? Denke nicht


----------



## elver (15. Februar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Bei Alu? Denke nicht



das währe eine alternative dennoch, ich fahre gerne carbon! ich frag lieber canyon ob ich dieses mit einem aus dem showroom tauschen kann bevor ich mir das capra oder tyee hole


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. Februar 2019)

elver schrieb:


> das währe eine alternative dennoch, ich fahre gerne carbon! ich frag lieber canyon ob ich dieses mit einem aus dem showroom tauschen kann bevor ich mir das capra oder tyee hole



(@SCM hat ein Alu, so wars gemeint)

Mach das nicht , die aus dem Showroom hat mein Kollege alle gebogen zum Flextest
Sein Cf  hat übrigens auch so ne Maserung beim Steuerrohr,  nur nicht so scharf abgegrenzt wie bei dir am Oberrohr.
Wenns dich stört, zurückschicken, neues ordern. Was bleibt sonst übrig


----------



## BeroBionicon (15. Februar 2019)

elver schrieb:


> hallo in der runde,
> 
> heute ist das torque angekommen! mit staunen sehe ich sowas....
> 
> ...


Falls du dich damit an C wendest um den Rahmen zu reklamieren, würde mich schon mal interessieren, was du dazu als Antwort zurück bekommst. Ich denke technisch ist es kein Problem aber optischfast ?!
Klar, wir Canyon Kunden mögen es halt günstig aber... Irgendwie find ich es schon frech so etwas auszuliefern
Ich bin leider kein kein Carbon Rad Kenner, aber vielleicht ja hier jemand einen anderen Hersteller, der auch „sowas“ serienmäßig produziert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swindle (16. Februar 2019)

Hi, an meinem torque schauts genauso aus habs bei canyon reklamiert und  mir wurde ein neuer Rahmen angeboten..alternativ auch ein Sticker Set


----------



## S-H-A (16. Februar 2019)

Das ist nix dramatisches.  Gibt es auch bei Speci oder SC. Zwar nicht so extrem, aber an gleicher Stelle.
Edit: Diesen Strich auf dem Oberrohr habe ich hier schon bei SC gesehen, dieses unschöne am Steuerrohr bei Speci. Bei beiden wurde angefragt, beide haben grünes Licht bekommen.


----------



## elver (16. Februar 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> Sticker Set



was ist das?


----------



## elver (16. Februar 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> nix dramatisches



jo....solange ich ich es nicht jedentag sehe, alles gut


----------



## S-H-A (16. Februar 2019)

elver schrieb:


> jo....solange ich ich es nicht jedentag sehe, alles gut



Warum fragst du dann? Dann schick es zurück.


----------



## elver (16. Februar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> gebogen zum Flextest



jetzt bin ich verwirrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elver (16. Februar 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Dann schick es zurück



bleibt mir nichts anders übrig! wollte nur wissen ob ich übertrieben reagiere oder nicht. macht aber nichts, geschmacksache eben.


----------



## elver (16. Februar 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> beide haben grünes Licht bekommen.



grünes licht? wie meinst Du das?


----------



## S-H-A (16. Februar 2019)

elver schrieb:


> grünes licht? wie meinst Du das?



Das es nur optischer Natur ist.


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. Februar 2019)

elver schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich verwirrt!


Blätter mal 2-3 Seiten zurück


----------



## swindle (16. Februar 2019)

elver schrieb:


> was ist das?



Ein Set Sticker? Auf deutsch: n päckle aufkleber

Kostet sonst 10€ wenn es bestellen müsstest


----------



## elver (17. Februar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Blätter mal 2-3 Seiten zurück



danke dir, nein, da bewegt sich nichts am rahmen, und verglichen mit dem strive viel steifer würde ich sagen, also alles gut! und sonst so, sitzt alles perfekt!
nur diese anomale zeichnung am oberrohr mach mich zu schaffen.... auch diese graue tricolore...  n päckle aufkleber reicht nicht aus


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Februar 2019)

elver schrieb:


> diese anomale zeichnung am oberrohr mach mich zu schaffen.... auch diese graue tricolore...  n päckle aufkleber reicht nicht aus





S-H-A schrieb:


> Dann schick es zurück.


----------



## swindle (17. Februar 2019)

Ich habe auch zuerst mit dem Gedanken gespielt mein Rad zurückzuschicken, aber der Canyon Mitarbeiter, der sich übrigens innerhalb von 2h als Reaktion auf meine Mail telefonisch bei mir gemeldet hat, sagte mir dass es sein kann dass dann das Ersatzrad wieder so aussieht. Das wurde ja jetzt mit deine Bild bestätigt. Wenn dann musst vermutlich ein anderes Rad wählen damit du das Bild nicht hast. Ich habe mich jetzt mit einem Ion Sticker arrangiert, der sich da recht gut macht. Habe mich dafür entschieden weil alles andere des Rades mich sehr begeistert hat.


----------



## elver (17. Februar 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> Ersatzrad wieder so aussieht







ok, welches rad ist das? kaufe ich sofort!


----------



## elver (17. Februar 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> Wenn dann musst vermutlich ein anderes Rad wählen damit du das Bild nicht hast.



postest du mal bitte ein foto von deimen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elver (17. Februar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> ...



...schon gut...


----------



## swindle (18. Februar 2019)

elver schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 827622
> 
> ok, welches rad ist das? kaufe ich sofort!



meinte Rahmen. sorry.  Und wie geschrieben, das wurde mir gesagt. da brauchst du mich nicht so angehen.

Bei einem alu torque wirst das vermutlich nicht finden 



elver schrieb:


> postest du mal bitte ein foto von deimen?



Kann ich machen, habs aber schon abgeklebt. Wenn du die wunderschöne Carbon Optik meinst, da müsste ein paar seiten weiter hinten schon ein Bild von mir sein... uuund zwar hier in dem Beitrag:




swindle schrieb:


> Hallo, so mein Torque ist da. Leider stehe ich dem gerade mit sehr durchwachsenen Gefühlen gegenüber. Klingt zwar prollig, aber ich dachte der Freilauf der DT Swiss E1700 wäre schön knackig laut, leider ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall. Außerdem stört mich die Optik am Oberrohr. Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob das so gehört:
> Anhang anzeigen 798221
> 
> Am Oberrohr sieht man direkt eine Lage des Carbons, für mich sieht das leider nach Pfusch aus. Gehört das so? Ist das bei allen so?


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Februar 2019)

Ich find den Vorbau grausiger als das Oberrohr


----------



## swindle (18. Februar 2019)

und unpraktisch  Wollte ich am alten Bike den Lenker sauber ausrichten oder das Lagerspiel einstellen, habe ich einfach 2 Schrauben gelöst und gut. An dem Vorbau musst jetzt immer alle 6 schrauben lösen damit irgendwas tun kannst. eher schlecht. wird zeitnah ausgetauscht...


----------



## elver (18. Februar 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> Wenn du die wunderschöne Carbon Optik meinst



mist... weis nicht was schöner ist! so ne schöhnheit kann ich echt nicht verkraften... aber deins sieht ein tückchen langweiliger als meins
danke dir, hab soeben das capra bestellt



PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich find den Vorbau grausiger als das Oberrohr



das kann ich sofoft ändern, den rahmen aber nicht


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Februar 2019)

elver schrieb:


> das kann ich sofoft ändern, den rahmen aber nicht



Hast du ja grad gemacht 



elver schrieb:


> hab soeben das capra bestellt


----------



## elver (18. Februar 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Hast du ja grad gemacht


 YES....


----------



## sendit89 (18. Februar 2019)

Also mein Oberrohr sieht ähnlich aus, bei weitem weniger stark aber ganz ehrlich ist das oft normal bei Carbonrädern. Siehe Specialized. Finde es nicht schlimm, hat was markantes


----------



## sendit89 (18. Februar 2019)

SCM schrieb:


> Ich hatte ursprünglich mal 2 Tokens im Super Deluxe verbaut, da mir das von Canyon für die Abstimmung des Hinterbaus empfohlen wurde. Ich hatte gerade auf Passagen mit schnellen Schlägen das Problem, dass der Dämpfer dicht gemacht hat. Die Tokens sind jetzt wieder draußen und ich habe Huber Bushings verbaut. Gerade die Originalbuchsen waren echt übel. Deutliches Übermaß sowohl am Dämpferauge als auch an der Buchse. Da hat sich nix gedreht - ich denke sogar, dass sich eher die Buchse im Rahmen als im Dämpferauge gedreht hat. Die neuen Buchsen gleiten schon mit Handkraft im Dämpferauge. Ich bilde mir auch ein, dass der Hinterbau dadurch etwas agiler geworden ist. Es sind nicht die Leistungssprünge wie z.B. an meinem alten Session zu erwarten, wo der Dämpfer sich beim Einfedern deutlich stärker um die Buchse dreht (hier musste ich Zug- und Druckstufe nach dem Einbau von Huber tatsächlich komplett neu einstellen), aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Reibungsverluste bzw. Losbrechmomente wie sie bei den Rock Shox-Originalteilen vorgeherrscht haben, positiv für die Hinterbauperformance waren. Jetzt ist da Ruhe.
> 
> Ohne die Tokens ist der Hinterbau deutlich aktiver, allerdings habe ich immer noch das Phänomen, dass die Zugstufe einen sinnvollen Einstellbereich von 2 Klicks hat. Jeder Klick mehr und das Teil wird unfahrbar langsam. Das nervt mich tierisch - und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das in anderen Bikes anders ist, da das Torque jetzt ja kein völlig absurdes Umlenkverhältnis hat. Oder wurde fürs Torque ein unpassender Shimstack eingebaut?



Seit gestern bin ich am Überlegen ob ich mir Huberbuchsen hole oder einen Token in den Super Deluxe einbaue, da dieser bereits gestern oft am Ende seines Federwegs ankam.
Wieviele Tokens würdet ihr denn bei ca 80kg empfehlen? Oder reicht es aus die Buchsen zu wechseln?

P.S. Ich fahre 30% SAG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elver (18. Februar 2019)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Also mein Oberrohr sieht ähnlich aus, bei weitem weniger stark aber ganz ehrlich ist das oft normal bei Carbonrädern. Siehe Specialized. Finde es nicht schlimm, hat was markantes
> Anhang anzeigen 828093 Anhang anzeigen 828094



also ganz erlich? mit deinem oberrohr wäre ich happy! sowas ähnliches hab ich auch im unterrohr, stört mich überhaubt nicht!


----------



## SCM (18. Februar 2019)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Seit gestern bin ich am Überlegen ob ich mir Huberbuchsen hole oder einen Token in den Super Deluxe einbaue, da dieser bereits gestern oft am Ende seines Federwegs ankam.
> Wieviele Tokens würdet ihr denn bei ca 80kg empfehlen? Oder reicht es aus die Buchsen zu wechseln?
> 
> P.S. Ich fahre 30% SAG



Token und Bushings haben zwei völlig unterschiedliche Wirkungen.


----------



## sendit89 (18. Februar 2019)

elver schrieb:


> also ganz erlich? mit deinem oberrohr wäre ich happy! sowas ähnliches hab ich auch im unterrohr, stört mich überhaubt nicht!


Eben bin ja happy


----------



## sendit89 (18. Februar 2019)

SCM schrieb:


> Token und Bushings haben zwei völlig unterschiedliche Wirkungen.


Ja das hab ich am Strive bemerkt, aber mir kam es so vor als ob ich seit den neuen Buchsen von Huber nun Volumerings (Monarch Plus) entfernen könnte. Kann es mir auch nicht erklären. Habe nur bei dir gelesen, dass du erst Tokens rein hast und nach dem Wechsel der Buchsen diese wieder entfernt hast. Was wiegt du denn? Hast du nun noch Tokens drin? Mir kommt es so vor als ob der Superdeluxe am Ende nicht so progressive wäre.


----------



## SCM (19. Februar 2019)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich am Strive bemerkt, aber mir kam es so vor als ob ich seit den neuen Buchsen von Huber nun Volumerings (Monarch Plus) entfernen könnte. Kann es mir auch nicht erklären. Habe nur bei dir gelesen, dass du erst Tokens rein hast und nach dem Wechsel der Buchsen diese wieder entfernt hast. Was wiegt du denn? Hast du nun noch Tokens drin? Mir kommt es so vor als ob der Superdeluxe am Ende nicht so progressive wäre.



Dass ich den Token nach Einbau der Buchsen wieder entfernt habe hatte nichts mit den Buchsen zu tun, sondern ist zeitlich so zusammengefallen.

Ich habe keine Tokens drin, fahre allerdings mit etwas mehr Druck. das fühlt sich für mich optimal an. Die Huber-Buchsen verbessern das Ansprechverhalten, allerdings beim Torque nur leicht, da der Dämpfer sich aufgrund der Hinterbaukonstruktion beim Einfedern nicht großartig dreht. Allerdings sind die Rock Shox-Buchsen so schlecht und wenig maßhaltig, dass sich gar nicht der Dämpfer um die Buchse, sondern die Buchse im Rahmen dreht. Von daher setze ich eh immer auf Huber, weil ich möchte, dass das alles perfekt passt und der Dämpfer bzw. dessen Abstimmung durch die Buchsen nicht beeinflusst wird. In meinem alten Session brauchte ich nach Einbau von Huber z.B. statt einer 400er eine 500er Feder, so übel war die Reibung in den Standardbuchsen...


----------



## edelia (20. Februar 2019)

Hallo in die Runde!

Nun habe ich es auch gewagt und ein Torque gekauft. Jetzt stelle ich fest dass neben den entzückenten Verzeichnungen, auf eine Falte zu sehen und zu spüren ist. Das macht mich unsicher. Berechtigt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swindle (21. Februar 2019)

Ist das im Bereich vom Steuersatz? Ist das wie eine Falte die wirklich hoch / runter geht. oder nur eine Stufe nach oben?


----------



## edelia (21. Februar 2019)

Ja, im Bereich vom Steuersatz und wie eine richtige Falte, geht hoch und runter!


----------



## Subztergu (21. Februar 2019)

Moin, möchte mein Torque AL 6.0 wegen Hobbyaufgabe verkaufen.
Das Rad ist Top erhalten und nur von August bis November bewegt worden. Habe alle Rechnungen etc. noch.
Dem Bike würden Crankbrothers Stamp Pedale, ein AMS Fork Guard und ein neuer griffigerer Reifen vorne (Maxxis Minion DHF) beiligen. 
Würde gerne noch 2400€ haben, da ich neu etwas mehr als 2750€ gezahlt habe. Bei Interesse schreibt mal. Vielleicht ergibt sich was.
MVG


----------



## sendit89 (22. Februar 2019)

Subztergu schrieb:


> Moin, möchte mein Torque AL 6.0 wegen Hobbyaufgabe verkaufen.
> Das Rad ist Top erhalten und nur von August bis November bewegt worden. Habe alle Rechnungen etc. noch.
> Dem Bike würden Crankbrothers Stamp Pedale, ein AMS Fork Guard und ein neuer griffigerer Reifen vorne (Maxxis Minion DHF) beiligen.
> Würde gerne noch 2400€ haben, da ich neu etwas mehr als 2750€ gezahlt habe. Bei Interesse schreibt mal. Vielleicht ergibt sich was.
> MVG


Rahmengröße wäre hilfreich  und eventuell in den Bikemarkt?


----------



## Subztergu (22. Februar 2019)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Rahmengröße wäre hilfreich  und eventuell in den Bikemarkt?


Ja das Bike hat größe M, wird demnächst mal auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen und/oder dem Bikemarkt auftauchen.
MfG


----------



## Darth (23. Februar 2019)

Hat eigentlich schon wer den federwegs begrenzer (5mm spacer) aus seinem Dämpfer raus geholt? Sprich man hat nun 75mm statt 70mm Hub am Dämpfer und somit ca. 185mm federweg am Heck. Passt das mit dem hinterbau beim einfedern  stößt nichts am sitzrohr an?


----------



## swindle (23. Februar 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> ah wieder das Yoke Thema. Vielleicht kann man mir meine Frage jetzt beantworten: Ist das Problem von Anfang an bei euch aufgetreten oder kam das erst mit der Zeit? Mich würde interessieren ob ich Glück hatte weil nix wackelt oder ob das noch kommt...
> 
> Danke!



Zack! Zu früh gefreut! Gestern, nachdem der Schnee weg ist, mein cf 8 2019 aus dem Keller geholt und  bemerkt dass sich der yoke vom Hinterbau ziehen lässt:



(Habs als Video nicht gebacken kriegt hochzuladen, daher .gif)

Ich denke das ist das gleiche Thema wie es vorher schon gab? Von canyon konterschraube anfordern und gut ist?

Dort wo es sich abziehen lässt ist es nur auf einer gleitbuchse aufgehängt. Man merkt es im normalen Fahrbetrieb nicht, aber wohl ist mir dabei nicht...


----------



## elver (23. Februar 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> mein cf 8 2019



sicher 2019er? denn diese werden ja mit kontershrauben schon geliefert, so wie ich es bekommen habe.
Wenn aber es bei deinem so ist, dann sage ich, "armes Torque, canyon kann dich nicht einwandfrei liefern!" wenn jemanden nicht "optisch" erwischt, dann bestimmt "technisch", oder beides eben wie bei dir!?



edelia schrieb:


> gewagt und ein Torque gekauft.


willkommen im club.... sonst alles ok?


----------



## swindle (23. Februar 2019)

elver schrieb:


> sicher 2019er? denn diese werden ja mit kontershrauben schon geliefert, so wie ich es bekommen habe



zu 100% 2019, habs kurz nachdem es erschienen ist bestellt...


----------



## elver (23. Februar 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> zu 100% 2019,


jetzt aber will ich's wissen! Einmal foto bitte vom Yoke innere seite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swindle (23. Februar 2019)

Bitteschön!




laut zeichnung muss dort eine konterschraube sein. 

ausstattung entspricht genau dem 2019er... ich befürchte da hat jemand beim zusammenbauen gepfuscht...


----------



## elver (23. Februar 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> ich befürchte da hat jemand beim zusammenbauen gepfuscht...



sieht so aus... aber sei getrost und unverzagt, schrauben kann man leicht tauschen, rahmen nicht
lass dir nicht grauen und entsetze dich nicht
fahr dein bike und singe hallelujah


----------



## swindle (23. Februar 2019)

ich hoff doch dass die das schnell beheben. solang werd ich dann halt so fahren. richtige trails sind eh no total voll mit schnee.


----------



## SCM (23. Februar 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> Zack! Zu früh gefreut! Gestern, nachdem der Schnee weg ist, mein cf 8 2019 aus dem Keller geholt und  bemerkt dass sich der yoke vom Hinterbau ziehen lässt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 829878
> 
> ...



Mal ne Frage: Hast Du die Beiträge zu dem Thema gelesen?


----------



## swindle (23. Februar 2019)

Klär mich auf, rhetorische Fragen bringen keinen was


----------



## SCM (23. Februar 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> Klär mich auf, rhetorische Fragen bringen keinen was



Das war keine rhetorische Frage. Ich wollte wissen, ob Du die Beiträge zum Thema gelesen hast.

Falls nicht: Nein, ich schreibe das sicher NICHT nochmal, weil Du es nicht lesen möchtest.

Das hier ist kein Instant-Messenger, kein Snap-Chat, sondern ein Forum. hier kann man sich auch noch nach Jahren über alles mögliche informieren, weil die Beiträge erhalten bleiben. Wenn Du nach dem Lesen der Beiträge noch Fragen zum Thema hast, die nicht bereits zehnmal in diesem Thread beantwortet wurden (nur ein paar Seiten vorher), helfe ich aber sehr gerne - das meine ich jetzt nicht ironisch.

@elver: Du bist doch agis, oder?


----------



## elver (23. Februar 2019)

SCM schrieb:


> Du bist doch agis, oder?



...noch nicht, es dauert nich ein bisserl... du bist aber schon black sabbath, nicht war?


----------



## SCM (23. Februar 2019)

elver schrieb:


> ...noch nicht, es dauert nich ein bisserl... du bist aber schon black sabbath, nicht war?



Ich frage nur, weil der Account Agis an dem Tag, an dem Du dich angemeldet hattest, mir geantwortet hat, nachdem ich eine Frage von Dir beantwortet hatte.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-torque-2018-2019.863604/page-91#post-15749751

Beitrag #2255 in diesem Thread. Da stand vorher: "Ich meine die Carbonlagen". Also so, als ob agis auf meine Rückfrage an Dich (elver) geantwortet hat. Komischerweise hat Agis den Beitrag dann ganz schnell gelöscht, nachdem ich bereits damals fragte, ob das ein Zweitaccount ist.


----------



## elver (23. Februar 2019)

SCM schrieb:


> Ich frage nur, weil der Account Agis an dem Tag, an dem Du dich angemeldet hattest, mir geantwortet hat, nachdem ich eine Frage von Dir beantwortet hatte.
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-torque-2018-2019.863604/page-91#post-15749751
> 
> Beitrag #2255 in diesem Thread. Da stand vorher: "Ich meine die Carbonlagen". Also so, als ob agis auf meine Rückfrage an Dich (elver) geantwortet hat. Komischerweise hat Agis den Beitrag dann ganz schnell gelöscht, nachdem ich bereits damals fragte, ob das ein Zweitaccount ist.



ach sooo....nein, sorry, das hab ich nicht mitbekommen, alles gut, danke für den hinweis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sendit89 (23. Februar 2019)

Hey Zusammen, wollte heute mal die Konterschrauben am Yoke nachziehen aber ging nicht, da der Kopf bereits rund war. Ist doch ein 2,5er Inbus oder? Habt ihr nen Tipp zum lösen/anziehen?

Canyon hab ich informiert.

Danke euch


----------



## Rick7 (23. Februar 2019)

SCM schrieb:


> Ich frage nur, weil der Account Agis an dem Tag, an dem Du dich angemeldet hattest, mir geantwortet hat, nachdem ich eine Frage von Dir beantwortet hatte.
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-torque-2018-2019.863604/page-91#post-15749751
> 
> Beitrag #2255 in diesem Thread. Da stand vorher: "Ich meine die Carbonlagen". Also so, als ob agis auf meine Rückfrage an Dich (elver) geantwortet hat. Komischerweise hat Agis den Beitrag dann ganz schnell gelöscht, nachdem ich bereits damals fragte, ob das ein Zweitaccount ist.


Natürlich is elver sein zweit Account, nachdem er sich mit agis und seiner torque federgabel Geschichte hier etwas, na sagen wir mal unbeliebt gemacht hat. Außerdem war agis zuletzt am erstellungstag von elver online. Sry agis, aber du bist einfach ein, nicht unbedingt unsympatischer, aber schon etwas komischer Vogel. Wie läuft das capra?


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. Februar 2019)

elver schrieb:


> ach sooo....nein, sorry, das hab ich nicht mitbekommen, alles gut, danke für den hinweis


Gelogen


----------



## OneTrustMan (23. Februar 2019)

Hier is was los


----------



## BeroBionicon (23. Februar 2019)




----------



## agis (24. Februar 2019)

olala.... hab ich was verpasst? mama, ich werde gemobbt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (24. Februar 2019)

Hat der KTWR geschlossen ihr pussies?


----------



## SCM (24. Februar 2019)

Wie er sich jetzt hier plötzlich meldet, obwohl er ja das Capra gekauft hat und auch nicht mit @ in den Posts erwähnt wurde...


----------



## OneTrustMan (24. Februar 2019)

SCM schrieb:


> und auch nicht mit @ in den Posts erwähnt wurde...


Erwischt


----------



## Rick7 (24. Februar 2019)

￼￼ ￼ @agis  ne wir haben dich schon lieb. Und schön dass du für beide Accounts jetzt Bilder drinnen hast 



el martn schrieb:


> Hat der KTWR geschlossen ihr pussies?


Anscheinend, sonst wärst ja du nicht hier.
Meinen thread Müll ich zu wies mir passt, ja


----------



## HDN-Trail (24. Februar 2019)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Hey Zusammen, wollte heute mal die Konterschrauben am Yoke nachziehen aber ging nicht, da der Kopf bereits rund war. Ist doch ein 2,5er Inbus oder? Habt ihr nen Tipp zum lösen/anziehen?
> 
> Canyon hab ich informiert.
> 
> Danke euch



Das ist echt ne gute Frage. 2.5er scheint zu klein aber 3er zu groß. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn Canyon da wieder eine Eigengröße entwickelt hat 

Halt mich mal auf dem laufenden, was Canyon dazu sagt. 


Was anderes noch am Rande. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Torque Caps von DT Swiss gemacht? Merkt man ein deutlichen Unterschied in Sachen Stabilität?


----------



## agis (24. Februar 2019)

kindisch, niveaulos und frech! ich staune was für deppen der Meinung sind torque, capra usw usw. usw. fahren zu dürfen!?!?!?!
fahren??? neeee! lieber dummquatschen, ja das können manche babys ganz gut

und an alle thread Inhaber die rum eifern, hey Tigers, eher Hollandrad fahren, besser als nur blöd quatschen

Salut, es ist in der Zeit to say goodbye, ich hab mein bike für die näxte 2 Jahren gefunden! 

Möge die Blödheit manchen nie verlassen, eure agis... oder doch der zehner, elfer, oder vielleicht doch der zwölfer?

...und diejenigen die sich angesprochen fühlen, haben es auch so verdient


----------



## SCM (24. Februar 2019)

agis schrieb:


> kindisch, niveaulos und frech! ich staune was für deppen der Meinung sind torque, capra usw usw. usw. fahren zu dürfen!?!?!?!
> fahren??? neeee! lieber dummquatschen, ja das können manche babys ganz gut



Sagte der Typ, der in 5 Foren unter 8 Namen unterwegs war, weil er seine Schaltung nicht einstellen konnte. 

Tschüss, Agis! 

...endlich Ruhe hier.


----------



## OneTrustMan (24. Februar 2019)

agis schrieb:


> Möge die Blödheit manchen nie verlassen, eure agis


----------



## ichbinsbike (24. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe eure Beiträge seit Anfang an verfolgt.
Ich habe die Möglichkeit an ein Torque CF 9.0 Pro aus dem Jahr 2018 ran zu kommen. 
Weiß jemand ob die Fox 36 Fit 4 im Torque 2018 schon mit Grip 2 ausgestattet war?


----------



## el martn (24. Februar 2019)

*Déjà-vu!?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (24. Februar 2019)

ichbinsbike schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe eure Beiträge seit Anfang an verfolgt.
> Ich habe die Möglichkeit an ein Torque CF 9.0 Pro aus dem Jahr 2018 ran zu kommen.
> Weiß jemand ob die Fox 36 Fit 4 im Torque 2018 schon mit Grip 2 ausgestattet war?


Nein!


----------



## sendit89 (24. Februar 2019)

HDN-Trail schrieb:


> Das ist echt ne gute Frage. 2.5er scheint zu klein aber 3er zu groß. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn Canyon da wieder eine Eigengröße entwickelt hat
> 
> Halt mich mal auf dem laufenden, was Canyon dazu sagt.
> 
> ...



Ja genau, 2,5 ist zu klein und 3 zu groß. Was haben denn die Leute gemacht, die nachträglich einen neuen Yoke erhalten haben?


----------



## TryOrDie (24. Februar 2019)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Ja genau, 2,5 ist zu klein und 3 zu groß. Was haben denn die Leute gemacht, die nachträglich einen neuen Yoke erhalten haben?



Bei mir waren die Konterschrauben nicht dabei ....
Stört mich aber wenig da der neue Yoke steif genug ist


----------



## SCM (24. Februar 2019)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Ja genau, 2,5 ist zu klein und 3 zu groß. Was haben denn die Leute gemacht, die nachträglich einen neuen Yoke erhalten haben?


Kann es sein, dass das ne Zollgröße ist?


----------



## sendit89 (25. Februar 2019)

SCM schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass das ne Zollgröße ist?


Habe diverse Zollbits getestet. Nichts passt bisher. Aber es wäre schon etwas komisch metrische und Zollschrauben zu verbauen, oder?


----------



## ichbinsbike (25. Februar 2019)

greg12 schrieb:


> Nein!


Danke für die schnelle Antwort gestern! 

Habe heute das Torque CF 9.0 Pro 2019 in stealth bestellt. Bin gespannt auf den Liefertermin, laut Canyon ist es ab Lager Verfügbar


----------



## BeroBionicon (26. Februar 2019)

Zwar hatte ich hier schon mal danach gefragt, aber ich bringe das Thema nochmal auf: Hat von euch jemand eine Lösung / Idee für die fehlende Flaschenhalterung, die nicht "Rucksack" heißt? Spricht kennt ihr eine Flasche + Halter wobei die Halterung z.B. mit Gummis am Rahmen befestigt werden kann? 
ps: Ich habe es nun auch getan und mir das Torque CF 8.0 stealth geordert  Jetzt steigt die Spannung nochmal wegen der Einhaltung des Liefertermins


----------



## sendit89 (26. Februar 2019)

BeroBionicon schrieb:


> Zwar hatte ich hier schon mal danach gefragt, aber ich bringe das Thema nochmal auf: Hat von euch jemand eine Lösung / Idee für die fehlende Flaschenhalterung, die nicht "Rucksack" heißt? Spricht kennt ihr eine Flasche + Halter wobei die Halterung z.B. mit Gummis am Rahmen befestigt werden kann?
> ps: Ich habe es nun auch getan und mir das Torque CF 8.0 stealth geordert  Jetzt steigt die Spannung nochmal wegen der Einhaltung des Liefertermins



Hmm eventuell die Halterung von Fidlock mit passender Flasche, jedoch würde ich die Flasche nicht am Unterrohr platzieren bzgl. Dreckbeschuss:
https://www.bike24.de/p1255067.html

Oder das:
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=135272;menu=1000,5,128,68;page=2


----------



## BeroBionicon (26. Februar 2019)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Hmm eventuell die Halterung von Fidlock mit passender Flasche, jedoch würde ich die Flasche nicht am Unterrohr platzieren bzgl. Dreckbeschuss:
> https://www.bike24.de/p1255067.html
> 
> Oder das:
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=135272;menu=1000,5,128,68;page=2


Perfekt, der 2. wird wird bestellt  

Falls keiner bestätigen kann, ob eine entsprechende Flasche zu ersterem Link ins / unters Oberrohr des Torques passt, werde ich es ausprobieren und hier berichten. In dem Sinne - zum Wohl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichbinsbike (26. Februar 2019)

BeroBionicon schrieb:


> Zwar hatte ich hier schon mal danach gefragt, aber ich bringe das Thema nochmal auf: Hat von euch jemand eine Lösung / Idee für die fehlende Flaschenhalterung, die nicht "Rucksack" heißt? Spricht kennt ihr eine Flasche + Halter wobei die Halterung z.B. mit Gummis am Rahmen befestigt werden kann?
> ps: Ich habe es nun auch getan und mir das Torque CF 8.0 stealth geordert  Jetzt steigt die Spannung nochmal wegen der Einhaltung des Liefertermins



Nice! Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude!
Meins ist schon im Paketzentrum. Hoffe es ist Ende der Woche da


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (27. Februar 2019)

Ich könnt weiterhin kotzen. Seit November habe ich das neue Torque CF 7.0 im Wohnzimmer stehen ( jap, im Wohnzimmer ).
Schulter OP Ende Oktober , nur leider wohl was schief gelaufen ( was genau weiss bisher niemand ) . Daher ist an MTB fahren garnicht zu denken. Sehr frustrierend , noch nicht ein einziges mal damit gefahren zu sein   Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## sendit89 (1. März 2019)

So eben mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut und was sieht man da nach 2mal fahren:


 
Schleifspuren am Dämpfer und entsprechende Kerben am Yoke. 

Hat das noch wer? Da ist wohl die Fertigungstoleranz zu groß...


----------



## elver (2. März 2019)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Schleifspuren am Dämpfer und entsprechende Kerben am Yoke.



Diese Hiobsbotschaften vermasseln mir den spaß! Deins ist doch von 2019, es gibt also noch viel zu tun im Bereich Yoke! Erst Flex, jetzt Schleifspuhren. Habe ähnliches und sieht noch schlimmer aus


----------



## Johannes0812 (2. März 2019)

Hallo ich bin neu hier im Forum, hatte bis jetzt ein Trailbike mit 150/150 und wohne in Innsbruck/Tirol. 

Nun will ich aber auf was potenteres umsteigen und hatte mich eigentlich schon für das Torque CF7.0 in XL entschieden. Grund dafür sind die sehr positiven Testberichte, Preis/Leistung ist super und vor allem ist es laut Homepage sofort verfügbar. (Capra erst im Juni) 

Ich habe jetzt aber diesen gesamten Beitrag fast zur Gänze nochmal durchgelesen und nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich doch besser auf das Capra warten sollte. . 

Scheinbar iat ja dieses Problem mit dem Hinterbau bei den 2019er Modellen immer noch aktuell?  

Wäre um eure Meinungen sehr dankbar


----------



## Hackerwilli (2. März 2019)

sendit89 schrieb:


> fahren:


Bin ca. 400km gefahren und meistens nicht gerade bei guten Wetter. Bei mir sind sind so gut wie keine Spuren zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edelia (2. März 2019)

Flex, Schleifspuren, unansehnliche Rahmen, mehr oder weniger!...Nein danke, das Torque geht schweren Herzens endgültig zurück! next try: Propain


----------



## sendit89 (2. März 2019)

elver schrieb:


> Diese Hiobsbotschaften vermasseln mir den spaß! Deins ist doch von 2019, es gibt also noch viel zu tun im Bereich Yoke! Erst Flex, jetzt Schleifspuhren. Habe ähnliches und sieht noch schlimmer aus



Sry für die schlechte Botschaft, ich finds auch scheiße. Und ja es ist das 2019er Modell. Zeig mal ein Bild deiner Schleifspuren.



Hackerwilli schrieb:


> Bin ca. 400km gefahren und meistens nicht gerade bei guten Wetter. Bei mir sind sind so gut wie keine Spuren zu sehen



Bei dir sieht es ja soweit gut aus, ich erkenne auf dem Bild keine Schleifspuren.

Ich bin mal gespannt wann Canyon antwortet und vor allem was...


----------



## elver (2. März 2019)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Zeig mal ein Bild deiner Schleifspuren.


----------



## TryOrDie (3. März 2019)

Hattet ihr die Schrauben überprüft ob sie korrekt angezogen waren?
Wie habt ihr den Dämpfer ausgebaut?
Das Erste sieht mir nämlich so aus als ob die Schraube locker war und das Zweite als ob der Dämpfer unter Spannung montiert bzw demontiert wurde.
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, will hier niemandem auf den Schlips treten. Nur meine Meinung zu den Bildern, könnte ja auch schon werksseitig so gewesen sein.


----------



## sendit89 (3. März 2019)

TryOrDie schrieb:


> Hattet ihr die Schrauben überprüft ob sie korrekt angezogen waren?
> Wie habt ihr den Dämpfer ausgebaut?
> Das Erste sieht mir nämlich so aus als ob die Schraube locker war und das Zweite als ob der Dämpfer unter Spannung montiert bzw demontiert wurde.
> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, will hier niemandem auf den Schlips treten. Nur meine Meinung zu den Bildern, könnte ja auch schon werksseitig so gewesen sein.



Die Schraube war tatsächlich von Werk aus etwas locker und hatte sicher keine 15NM...
Auch die Schrauben am Hinterbau waren nicht richtig angezogen.

Von meinem Ausbau kam das sicher nicht, da ich beide Schrauben entfernt habe und ihn dann leicht rausgenommen habe.


----------



## TryOrDie (3. März 2019)

Wollte nur darauf hinaus das nicht alles auf den FLEX zurückzuführen ist.
Bei mir hat mit der alten Extension so wie der neuen nix geflext, wenn alle Schrauben korrekt angezogen sind.
Ich würde das Bike uneingeschränkt empfehlen.
Hoffen wir Canyon wickelt das zu eurer Zufriedenheit ab!


----------



## Hackerwilli (3. März 2019)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Die Schraube war tatsächlich von Werk aus etwas locker und hatte sicher keine 15NM...
> Auch die Schrauben am Hinterbau waren nicht richtig angezogen.
> 
> Von meinem Ausbau kam das sicher nicht, da ich beide Schrauben entfernt habe und ihn dann leicht rausgenommen habe.



Um den Dämper leicht auszubauen ,sollte die Luft rausgemacht werden und ihn etwas zusammdrücken sonst geht es nicht ohne Probleme.


----------



## elver (3. März 2019)

grundsätzlich, bevor ich ein bike zum ersten mal fahre, und zusätzlich nach jede wilde fahrt checke ich die Drehmomente indem ich ALLE schrauben auf, und nach Angaben wieder fest schraube! Vertrauen ist gut...


----------



## swindle (7. März 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, ich greife nochmal das Thema mit dem Yoke auf.  Ich hab das an Canyon gemeldet, erst mal 2 Wochen lang nix gehört und gestern dann eine AB mit folgendem Inhalt bekommen:







Pos.10 schaut mir nach dem Schrauben Kit inkl. Yoke aus.

Pos. 20 Neue Sitz und Kettenstreben?!

Für diejenigen die das Umrüstkit bekommen haben, habt ihr auch neue Streben bekommen?


Liefertermin ist übrigens Anfang Juli


----------



## exwayz (7. März 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, ich greife nochmal das Thema mit dem Yoke auf.  Ich hab das an Canyon gemeldet, erst mal 2 Wochen lang nix gehört und gestern dann eine AB mit folgendem Inhalt bekommen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 834641
> 
> ...



Sieht bei mir genauso aus. Habe das ganze letzte Woche mit Canyon telefonisch geregelt. Pos 10 ist nur die das Bolzenset, also die gekonterterten Lager (siehe Pic). Pos 20 ist der Yoke an sich.



 
Meine Erfahrungen mit Canyon und meinem Torque (auch zum Thema Flex, Yoke, etc) werde ich nachher noch einmal zusammenfassen und hier reinstellen; aber schon einmal vorab für alle die noch zweifeln oder durch diesen Thread verunsichert wurden ob sie sich das Bike holen sollten: ich bin zufrieden und würde es ganz klar wieder bestellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sendit89 (7. März 2019)

sendit89 schrieb:


> So eben mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut und was sieht man da nach 2mal fahren:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 832607
> Schleifspuren am Dämpfer und entsprechende Kerben am Yoke.
> ...



So Canyon hat sich gemeldet und wollen das Ganze Bike eingesendet haben. Dabei würde ein Dämpfer und Yoke-Tausch ausreichen.
Mal schauen ob es auch noch einfach geht, sonst ist das Bike wieder über 6 Wochen weg... (nachdem mein Strive ewig (aufgrund eines Schaltwerkproblems) bei Canyon war, möchte ich das nichtmehr.


----------



## PORTEX77 (7. März 2019)

sendit89 schrieb:


> So Canyon hat sich gemeldet und wollen das Ganze Bike eingesendet haben. Dabei würde ein Dämpfer und Yoke-Tausch ausreichen.
> Mal schauen ob es auch noch einfach geht, sonst ist das Bike wieder über 6 Wochen weg... (nachdem mein Strive ewig (aufgrund eines Schaltwerkproblems) bei Canyon war, möchte ich das nichtmehr.


Also wie immer...


----------



## sendit89 (7. März 2019)

Sie meinen sie müssen den ganzen Rahmen vermessen und nach den Toleranzen schauen dmait weitere Schäden ausgeschlossen werden... Toll zweimal gefahren und wieder weg...


----------



## PORTEX77 (7. März 2019)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Sie meinen sie müssen den ganzen Rahmen vermessen und nach den Toleranzen schauen dmait weitere Schäden ausgeschlossen werden... Toll zweimal gefahren und wieder weg...


Die wollen auch das ganze Bike wenn die Sattelstütze klemmt, von daher....
Toleranzen checken is in dem Fall ja gsr nicht so verkehrt. Aber die Eintüterei und Versand blabla nervt halt....

Viel Glück für die Rekla, hoffe es klärt sich


----------



## elver (8. März 2019)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Sie meinen sie müssen den ganzen Rahmen vermessen und nach den Toleranzen schauen dmait weitere Schäden ausgeschlossen werden... Toll zweimal gefahren und wieder weg...



Bestimmt bekommst Du neues Bike! Wetten?


----------



## PORTEX77 (8. März 2019)

elver schrieb:


> Bestimmt bekommst Du neues Bike! Wetten?


Willste wirklich drauf wetten?


----------



## sendit89 (8. März 2019)

elver schrieb:


> Bestimmt bekommst Du neues Bike! Wetten?


Glaubs eher nicht. Dann muss Canyon mir die Lackschutzfolie erstatten


----------



## elver (8. März 2019)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Glaubs eher nicht. Dann muss Canyon mir die Lackschutzfolie erstatten



Und ich behaupte, Canyon hat mit dem Torque Rahmen mehrere Herausforderungen! Noch läufts nicht Rund. Ich mach mir kein Kopf, fahre meine Bikes eh 2 Jahre, dann muss was neues her


----------



## OneTrustMan (8. März 2019)

elver schrieb:


> . Ich mach mir kein Kopf, fahre meine Bikes eh 2 Jahre, dann muss was neues her


Solche Kunden hat wohl nicht nur Canyon richtig gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Down (10. März 2019)

Hey,

ich trete jetzt mal dem Thema hier bei
Habe mein Torque bestellt und muss nun warten bis mitte-ende April 

Cheers


----------



## Stinky2005 (12. März 2019)

Mojn, ich klinke mich mal mit ein. Nachdem ich das hier alles gelesen habe, musste ich leider feststellen das auch an meinem `18 Torque AL das Yoke außermittig hängt.




Links beträgt der Abstand 4 mm, auf der rechten Seite gut 5,5 mm.






[/URL]
Es ist zum glück nichts von dem flexen zu spüren, keine Schleifspuren oder ein sich biegendes Yoke. Es sitzt einfach schief.
Daraufhin habe ich den Hinterbau zerlegt, was mich zu dem Entschluss gebraucht hat das es an mehreren Stellen wohl Probleme gibt.
Zum einen ist die Dämpferaufnahme am Hauptrahmen etwas Außermittig (1,5 mm) zum anderen steht das Lager welches sich im Sitzrohr befindet etwas ( 1 mm) auf einer Seite heraus. Wodurch die kleine Wippe schief hängt. Lustigerweiße ist beides in die selbe Richtung (Dämpferaufnahme und das Lager) schief. So als wenn man es ausgleichen wollte.

Bei der Sache ist jetzt meine Überlegung inwieweit es Auswirkungen hat?!? Während der Fahrt merkt man nix, es fährt sich Traumhaft, aber es ist halt falsch so. Ein neues Yoke mit den Konterschrauben wird mir nichts bringen, wenn muss ich es wohl einschicken, gibt es momentane Erfahrungen wie lange es dauern kann? 

Cheers


----------



## exwayz (13. März 2019)

Stinky2005 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Es ist zum glück nichts von dem flexen zu spüren, keine Schleifspuren oder ein sich biegendes Yoke.
> 
> ...



Woher weißt du, dass es falsch ist!?! Wenn du damit schon ein paar mal gefahren bist und alles passt (kein Flex, keine Schleifspuren, etc), wo ist das Problem??
Ob das falsch ist oder im Bereich der Toleranzen ("So als wenn man es ausgleichen wollte") und zu eventuellen sicherheitsrelevanten Auswirkungen kann nur Canyon etwas sagen - "anfühlende Auswirkungen" sind ja erstmal aus deiner Sicher mit "traumhaft" doch recht positiv...


----------



## sendit89 (13. März 2019)

exwayz schrieb:


> Woher weißt du, dass es falsch ist!?! Wenn du damit schon ein paar mal gefahren bist und alles passt (kein Flex, keine Schleifspuren, etc), wo ist das Problem??
> Ob das falsch ist oder im Bereich der Toleranzen ("So als wenn man es ausgleichen wollte") und zu eventuellen sicherheitsrelevanten Auswirkungen kann nur Canyon etwas sagen - "anfühlende Auswirkungen" sind ja erstmal aus deiner Sicher mit "traumhaft" doch recht positiv...



Ich würde es auch einfach so belassen, wenn du keine Schäden oder komisches Fahrverhalten hast. 
Never change a running system (bike)


----------



## Stinky2005 (13. März 2019)

exwayz schrieb:


> Woher weißt du, dass es falsch ist!?! Wenn du damit schon ein paar mal gefahren bist und alles passt (kein Flex, keine Schleifspuren, etc), wo ist das Problem??
> Ob das falsch ist oder im Bereich der Toleranzen ("So als wenn man es ausgleichen wollte") und zu eventuellen sicherheitsrelevanten Auswirkungen kann nur Canyon etwas sagen - "anfühlende Auswirkungen" sind ja erstmal aus deiner Sicher mit "traumhaft" doch recht positiv...



Als falsch sehe ich es an weil der Dämpfer im eingebauten zustand etwas "gebogen" ist. Da beide Augen der Befestigung nicht fluchten. Dies führt wohl oder übel auf längere Sicht zum erhöhten Verschleiß, was niemand haben will.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. März 2019)

Stinky2005 schrieb:


> Als falsch sehe ich es an weil der Dämpfer im eingebauten zustand etwas "gebogen" ist. Da beide Augen der Befestigung nicht fluchten. Dies führt wohl oder übel auf längere Sicht zum erhöhten Verschleiß, was niemand haben will.


Wenn du dich an die vorgegebenen Wartungsintervalle halten willst is das vollkommen Wurscht. 
So schnell laufen die Dichtungen niemals ein. 
Was denkste machen 1,5mm Schräglauf im Hinterbau auf, grob geschätzt, 0,1mm Kontaktfläche der Dichtungen aus? Nix. 
Buchsen und Gleitlagern passiert, bis auf das sich die Farbe an den Kontaktflächen verabschiedet, auch nix. 
Aber hier im Forum werden ja traditionell aus Mücken gerne Elefanten gemacht ...von daher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Down (14. März 2019)

Sagt mal hat einer von euch nen ganz aktuelles Torque CF 8.0 ?

hab es mir bestellt und da ja auf der Homepage nicht wirklich Details zu sehen sind, frage ich mal welch ein Hebel für die Fox Tranfer Performance Elite verwendet wird


----------



## BeroBionicon (14. März 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Sagt mal hat einer von euch nen ganz aktuelles Torque CF 8.0 ?
> 
> hab es mir bestellt und da ja auf der Homepage nicht wirklich Details zu sehen sind, frage ich mal welch ein Hebel für die Fox Tranfer Performance Elite verwendet wird


Kommende Woche kann ich es dir laut heutiger Versandbestätigung sagen, hehe


----------



## Black-Down (14. März 2019)

BeroBionicon schrieb:


> Kommende Woche kann ich es dir laut heutiger Versandbestätigung sagen, hehe


Dann nicht mehr....dann sollte meins auch da sein


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. März 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Sagt mal hat einer von euch nen ganz aktuelles Torque CF 8.0 ?
> 
> hab es mir bestellt und da ja auf der Homepage nicht wirklich Details zu sehen sind, frage ich mal welch ein Hebel für die Fox Tranfer Performance Elite verwendet wird


Canyon hat ne neue Homepage online. Beim Torque siehste auf einem Bild den Hebel der Fox Transfer recht gut.


----------



## edelia (14. März 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Sagt mal hat einer von euch nen ganz aktuelles Torque CF 8.0 ?
> 
> hab es mir bestellt und da ja auf der Homepage nicht wirklich Details zu sehen sind, frage ich mal welch ein Hebel für die Fox Tranfer Performance Elite verwendet wird



Ich hab ein CF8!
Der Hebel sieht eher preisgünstig aus und ist wackelig. Sogar schlammempfindlich, Zug ist sichtbar, nicht besonders vertrauenswürdig....leider!


----------



## Black-Down (14. März 2019)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Canyon hat ne neue Homepage online. Beim Torque siehste auf einem Bild den Hebel der Fox Transfer recht gut.


Au ja.... hilfe der Hebel ist tatsächlich billigst was fox da abliefert
Danke für die Hinweise 
werde ich ma nen anderen besseren suchen und verwenden


----------



## Black-Down (14. März 2019)

Na schon alles gefunden...werde die Code Bremsen sowieso gleich verschwinden lassen und es gibt n I-Spec II Remotehebel passend für die Shimpanso Bremse welche definitiv ans Torque kommt

Hat denn jemand von euch am Torque das one up topcap tool verbaut ?


----------



## harryhallers (14. März 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Na schon alles gefunden...werde die Code Bremsen sowieso gleich verschwinden lassen und es gibt n I-Spec II Remotehebel passend für die Shimpanso Bremse welche definitiv ans Torque kommt
> 
> Hat denn jemand von euch am Torque das one up topcap tool verbaut ?


Mein Bike von 18 ist noch eine Sattelstütze mit Ölleitung, haben die 19 nur noch einen „Seilzug“?


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. März 2019)

Trans x, Seilzug


----------



## Black-Down (14. März 2019)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Mein Bike von 18 ist noch eine Sattelstütze mit Ölleitung, haben die 19 nur noch einen „Seilzug“?


du hast bestimmt ne RS Reverb
die 2019er ne Fox Trans x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeroBionicon (14. März 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Na schon alles gefunden...werde die Code Bremsen sowieso gleich verschwinden lassen und es gibt n I-Spec II Remotehebel passend für die Shimpanso Bremse welche definitiv ans Torque kommt
> 
> Hat denn jemand von euch am Torque das one up topcap tool verbaut ?



Kommende Woche dann, ja  hehe


----------



## Black-Down (14. März 2019)

BeroBionicon schrieb:


> Kommende Woche dann, ja  hehe


Und das sind also deine Probleme ?


----------



## BeroBionicon (14. März 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Und das sind also deine Probleme ?


https://www.oneupcomponents.com/pages/fork-compatibility
und deine?


----------



## Black-Down (14. März 2019)

du raffst es nicht oder ?
ich habe die gemeinde hier gefragt ob es schon jemand hat und nicht ob es jemand in irgendeiner Zukunft machen will...


----------



## BeroBionicon (14. März 2019)

Sorry, du Model


----------



## Black-Down (14. März 2019)

BeroBionicon schrieb:


> Sorry, du Model


haha wenn die kleinen jungs nicht weiter wissen kommen se mit beleidigungen....man man toll machst du das


----------



## BeroBionicon (14. März 2019)

sehe keine kleinen Jungs und keine Beleidigung. Auch wollte ich nicht, dass du dich angegriffen fühlst. Hier ist ein Herz für dich  und du bist hier der Gewinner, deshalb habe ich hab dir auch diese Gewinner Sticker gegeben damit es jeder sieht


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. März 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> du hast bestimmt ne RS Reverb
> die 2019er ne Fox Trans x


Es gibt keine fox Trans x

Es gibt eine Fox transfer

Trans x ist eine eigene Marke,  Cabyon labelt die um in "Iridium".
Die steckt im 19er Torque 
Zumindest in dem cf von meinem Kumpel


----------



## Black-Down (14. März 2019)

nun ich hatte die Transfer auch gemeint aber seies drum hab mich da leider von einem vorherigen Post leiten lassen
Du hast natürlich recht mit Trans x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (14. März 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> nun ich hatte die Transfer auch gemeint aber seies drum hab mich da leider von einem vorherigen Post leiten lassen
> Du hast natürlich recht mit Trans x


Im Prinzip ists mir ja egal,  nur liegt zwischen beiden Stützen ein Preisunterschied von 200 Euro ,daher dachte ich,  ich erwähne es mal

(Ich fahre übrigens die Trans x "Billostütze" bis jetzt muss ich sagen, ich bin aber auch ein Model)


----------



## harryhallers (14. März 2019)

Sind die Trans X besser?


----------



## Black-Down (14. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ists mir ja egal,  nur liegt zwischen beiden Stützen ein Preisunterschied von 200 Euro ,daher dachte ich,  ich erwähne es mal
> 
> (Ich fahre übrigens die Trans x "Billostütze" bis jetzt muss ich sagen, ich bin aber auch ein Model)


Du Preis ist oft nicht entscheidend 
ich hatte bislang immer KS LEV am Capra...war sehr zufrieden 
ah auch ein Model...super sind wir ja schon zwei


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. März 2019)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Sind die Trans X besser?


Besser als?


----------



## harryhallers (15. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Besser als?


RS Reverb..


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. März 2019)

harryhallers schrieb:


> RS Reverb..


Ich mag die Reverb nicht. Wegen der Hydraulischen Leitung.
Und den Dichtungen und Öl.
Für den Komplettservicepreis der Reverb bekommst du fast eine Trans x Stütze.
Für den Servicepreis einer KS oder Transfer auf jeden Fall.
Die Trans x ist sehr einfach aufgebaut , wo nicht viel dran ist kann nicht viel kaputtgehen. Innen ist zwar eine geschlossene Kartusche verbaut,  wenn die kaputt ist, ist die Stütze tot, servicen kann man daran nix, einzeln gibts die Patrone m.W.nach nicht.
Aber wie gesagt, für den Preis....

Im Forum gibts auch nen Thread dazu, ich find s grad nicht.
Auf yt gibts ein Video, von so nem Russen, der zerpflückt das Ding, schau s dir mal an.
Es ist zwar eine brandx , sind aber vom Aufbau gleich, hab beide hier.
Ich würde allerdings immer zur Version mit Luftventil greifen, da kann man noch mit der Geschwindigkeit spielen,  die ohne Ventil war mir zu langsam beim rausfahren.
Komme allerdings auch von nem Klötenschiesser*Speci command post)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (16. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich mag die Reverb nicht. Wegen der Hydraulischen Leitung.
> Und den Dichtungen und Öl.
> Für den Komplettservicepreis der Reverb bekommst du fast eine Trans x Stütze.
> Für den Servicepreis einer KS oder Transfer auf jeden Fall.
> ...


Sehr interessantes Video.
Kann man wirklich keine Ersatz Kartuschen kaufen?
Die Stütze ist ja simpel aufgebaut. So ein Austausch wäre recht schnell gemacht.


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. März 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Sehr interessantes Video.
> Kann man wirklich keine Ersatz Kartuschen kaufen?
> Die Stütze ist ja simpel aufgebaut. So ein Austausch wäre recht schnell gemacht.


Wüsste nicht wo.
Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht wo.
> Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren


Also ich habe online ein paar Kartuschen für diverse Trans X Stützen gefunden. So um die 30-35 Euro
Meine Stütze war nicht dabei.


----------



## HDN-Trail (17. März 2019)

Stinky2005 schrieb:


> Mojn, ich klinke mich mal mit ein. Nachdem ich das hier alles gelesen habe, musste ich leider feststellen das auch an meinem `18 Torque AL das Yoke außermittig hängt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Willkommen im Club. Vom Bild her könnte das mein Tourqe sein. Exakt das gleiche "Fehlerbild". Hab es darauf Ende letzten Jahres reklamiert und den gekonterten breiteren Joke bekommen, der allerdings immer noch nicht mittig sitzt. Komischer Weise wird der Dämpfer gerade angesteuert. 

Wird jetzt solange gefahren bis es Probleme gibt. Bis jetzt läuft alles super


----------



## Synox1337 (17. März 2019)

Moin
bin am überlegen mir ein Torque CF 7.0 zu holen... 
Sind Herstellungsfehler beim Torque bekannt oder gibt es nur ein paar Sonderfälle ?
Mfg 
Tobias


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. März 2019)

Synox1337 schrieb:


> Moin
> bin am überlegen mir ein Torque CF 7.0 zu holen...
> Sind Herstellungsfehler beim Torque bekannt oder gibt es nur ein paar Sonderfälle ?
> Mfg
> Tobias



"Moin, bin zu faul um ￼alles zu lesen und zu recherchieren , gibts hier irgend n Depp, der mir alles zusammenfasst und aufm Silbertablett serviert?
Wäre super, dann bleib ich einfach auf der Couch und warte auf Antwort, danke!"


----------



## BeroBionicon (17. März 2019)

Synox1337 schrieb:


> Moin
> bin am überlegen mir ein Torque CF 7.0 zu holen...
> Sind Herstellungsfehler beim Torque bekannt oder gibt es nur ein paar Sonderfälle ?
> Mfg
> Tobias


Auch bei den 2019er Modellen fehlt bislang ein Flaschenhalter!


----------



## exwayz (21. März 2019)

BeroBionicon schrieb:


> Auch bei den 2019er Modellen fehlt bislang ein Flaschenhalter!


Wo ist jetzt da der Herstellungsfehler? Zuerst lesen, dann denken und wenn beides geklappt hat, abschließend antworten..war doch schon weiter oben auf der Seite dein Problem. 



PORTEX77 schrieb:


> "Moin, bin zu faul um ￼alles zu lesen und zu recherchieren , gibts hier irgend n Depp, der mir alles zusammenfasst und aufm Silbertablett serviert?
> Wäre super, dann bleib ich einfach auf der Couch und warte auf Antwort, danke!"






Synox1337 schrieb:


> Moin
> bin am überlegen mir ein Torque CF 7.0 zu holen...
> Sind Herstellungsfehler beim Torque bekannt oder gibt es nur ein paar Sonderfälle ?
> Mfg
> Tobias


Nur Sonderfälle..auch ein Lottogewinn ist ein Sonderfall. Lies es dir durch und bilde dir deine eigene Meinung, ob die Fahrräder oder nur manche User "Herstellungsfehler" haben! Ich habe genau bekommen was mit dem Bike beworben wurde und ich mir anhand der technischen Details ableiten könnte: geiles Bike!! 
Und klar, ein Dead on Arrival gibt es doch überall mal, aber das steht doch nicht zu Debatte und Canyon ist jetzt nicht gerade als unkulant bekannt!


----------



## Black-Down (22. März 2019)

Mein Torque ist nun individualisiert und fertig

bin mal gespannt auf den Vergleich zum Capra


----------



## Itekei (22. März 2019)

Monsieur87 schrieb:


> Hat jemand aus dem Raum Aalen - Schwäbisch Gmünd ein Torque Größe M zum Probesitzen?


Remshalden, allerdings L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (23. März 2019)

Meine ist grade wegen Defekt bei Canyon daher die Frage: 

2018er Torque CF in "L" - welche Reverb Stealth ist da drin? 170mm?


----------



## Blex (23. März 2019)

Itekei schrieb:


> Meine ist grade wegen Defekt bei Canyon daher die Frage:
> 
> 2018er Torque CF in "L" - welche Reverb Stealth ist da drin? 170mm?



jap


----------



## Itekei (23. März 2019)

Und noch eine Frage: Durchmesser?


----------



## Blex (24. März 2019)

Itekei schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage: Durchmesser?





Itekei schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage: Durchmesser?


30,9


----------



## kraLLy (25. März 2019)

Hallo Leute.
Ich habe über die Suche leider nichts gefunden. Ich habe mir eben ein Torque 8.0 bestellt und möchte, falls das Bike je bei mir ankommt ,  gern die Code R durch eine Magura MT7 tauschen. Am Torque wird eine Fox Sattelstütze sein. Weiss jmd. ob man den Hebel der Fox Transfer mit einem Shiftmix Adapter(wenn ja, welcher genau) an die Magura Schelle links unter den Griff montieren kann? Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass hier einige Leute die MT7 am Torque fahren. Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Itekei (25. März 2019)

kraLLy schrieb:


> Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass hier einige Leute die MT7 am Torque fahren. Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.



Ich habe den hier für meine Reverb: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Magura/Lenkerklemmschelle-Shiftmix-p31342/

Bitte die Kommentare dort lesen, ich meine du musst rechts für links nehmen.


----------



## Black-Down (25. März 2019)

kraLLy schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Ich habe über die Suche leider nichts gefunden. Ich habe mir eben ein Torque 8.0 bestellt und möchte, falls das Bike je bei mir ankommt ,  gern die Code R durch eine Magura MT7 tauschen. Am Torque wird eine Fox Sattelstütze sein. Weiss jmd. ob man den Hebel der Fox Transfer mit einem Shiftmix Adapter(wenn ja, welcher genau) an die Magura Schelle links unter den Griff montieren kann? Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass hier einige Leute die MT7 am Torque fahren. Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.


das wird interessant 
ich habe Shigura Bremsen und für die Fox Remote war nichts zu finden
habe mir dann nen Hebel von PRO bestellt der dann mit Adapter für ISpecII kam. Konnte den Hebel nicht nutzen da der Zug völlig anders eingehangen wird. Habe dann relativ einfach den Fox Hebel an den mitgelieferten Adapter geschraubt.
Sicher ich habe keine Magura Hebel aber mit dem originalen Hebel wird es schwierig


----------



## Black-Down (25. März 2019)

kraLLy schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Ich habe über die Suche leider nichts gefunden. Ich habe mir eben ein Torque 8.0 bestellt und möchte, falls das Bike je bei mir ankommt ,  gern die Code R durch eine Magura MT7 tauschen. Am Torque wird eine Fox Sattelstütze sein. Weiss jmd. ob man den Hebel der Fox Transfer mit einem Shiftmix Adapter(wenn ja, welcher genau) an die Magura Schelle links unter den Griff montieren kann? Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass hier einige Leute die MT7 am Torque fahren. Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.


kann Dir morgen mal bilder machen wie der Fox Hebel ohne schelle aussieht und in welchem winkel ein möglicher adapter sein müsste


----------



## PORTEX77 (25. März 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 842556
> das wird interessant
> ich habe Shigura Bremsen und für die Fox Remote war nichts zu finden
> habe mir dann nen Hebel von PRO bestellt der dann mit Adapter für ISpecII kam. Konnte den Hebel nicht nutzen da der Zug völlig anders eingehangen wird. Habe dann relativ einfach den Fox Hebel an den mitgelieferten Adapter geschraubt.
> Sicher ich habe keine Magura Hebel aber mit dem originalen Hebel wird es schwierig


Das is aber kein ispec b 
Du Model!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraLLy (26. März 2019)

Itekei schrieb:


> Ich habe den hier für meine Reverb: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Magura/Lenkerklemmschelle-Shiftmix-p31342/
> 
> Bitte die Kommentare dort lesen, ich meine du musst rechts2016 füGrössemich schon extrem weit zurücklehnen sdoch eine  tick zu lang ist einen 33eee angeht beim torque.r links nehmen.



Danke für eure schnellen Antworten. Habe mir die Kommentare mal durchgelesen. An meiner MT7 ist der HC1 Hebel dran, d.h. wenn ich möchte, dass der Schalttrigger der Sram x01 rechtes weiter nach außen kommt (hab kleine Hände) bräuchte ich doch rechts den "linken Adapter" und für die sattelstütze links den "rechten Adapter", wie du vorgeschlagen hast Itekei. Natürlich nur sofern der fox hebel da überhaupt hinpasst.



Black-Down schrieb:


> kann Dir morgen mal bilder machen wie der Fox Hebel ohne schelle aussieht und in welchem winkel ein möglicher adapter sein müsste


Dafür wäre ich dir sehr dankbar. Das würde die Auswahl erleichtern.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir nochmal bei was helfen. Ich bin ziemlich unsicher was die grösse angeht beim torque. ich habe selbst ein scott Genius aus 2016 in m und komme damit im steilen Gelände auf den trails überhaupt nicht klar , weil mir der rahmen zu kurz ist. mir ziehts den oberkörper bei der kleinsten bremsung über den lenker.  ich steh nicht zentral im bike und muss mich schon sehr weit zurücklehnen. auch muss ich fast mit den Zehenspitzen auf die pedale und bin dadurch sehr verkrampft. mit dem torque möchte ich jetzt ein bike für den park.

ich bin 178cm gross und habe eine schrittlänge von 85 cm (Bei Canyon gemessen) und stehe damit auf der kippe zwischen m und l. Auf dem hof habe ich mich mit rahmengrösse m nicht so wohl gefühlt. Meine arme standen schon vertikal auf dem lenker und mein kopf war auch vor dem lenker. also sehr gedrungen. den radstand fand ich aber ganz gut. die mitarbiter rieten mir dennoch zu m, da das bike agiler sei. im Zweifel könnte man einen 50er vorbau montieren.  ich empfand die rahmengrösse l irgendwie angenehmer und habe mir jetzt eines in L bestellt und würde dann falls es doch zu lang ist einen 33er vorbau montieren wollen. Bin aber immernoch skeptisch. was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. März 2019)

L


----------



## Black-Down (26. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Das is aber kein ispec b
> Du Model!


ja logo hab ja auch schon umgerüstet was ich von Dir bekommen habe


----------



## Black-Down (26. März 2019)

ohne Schelle ist der Fox Hebel flach und da er eine Bohrung mit Gewinde hat ist es möglich den so zu verbinden. Bräuchtest also einen Adapter der die Verbindungsfläche parallel zum Bremshebel hat.


----------



## Black-Down (26. März 2019)

das ist die Schelle vom Fox Remotehebel


----------



## kraLLy (26. März 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> ohne Schelle ist der Fox Hebel flach und da er eine Bohrung mit Gewinde hat ist es möglich den so zu verbinden. Bräuchtest also einen Adapter der die Verbindungsfläche parallel zum Bremshebel hat.


 
OK vielen Dank.  Dann mach ich mich mal auf die Suche.

Edit: Müsste ja dann mit dem Shiftmix für Magura klappen, da zeigt die Verbindungsfläche nach
unten. Oder glaubt ihr der Winkel stimmt nicht und ragt zu weit nach vorn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (26. März 2019)

kraLLy schrieb:


> ich empfand die rahmengrösse l irgendwie angenehmer und habe mir jetzt eines in L bestellt und würde dann falls es doch zu lang ist einen 33er vorbau montieren wollen. Bin aber immernoch skeptisch. was meint ihr dazu?


Du gibst Dir die Antwort ja selbst: M hat Dir nicht so gut gefallen wie L. Auf Dein subjektives Empfinden kommt es an.
Ich bin 180 und fahre L. Zugegebenermaßen empfand ich den Reach auch zuerst als lang. Gewöhnt man sich dran. Ist jetzt halt modern


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. März 2019)

Itekei schrieb:


> Du gibst Dir die Antwort ja selbst: M hat Dir nicht so gut gefallen wie L. Auf Dein subjektives Empfinden kommt es an.
> Ich bin 180 und fahre L. Zugegebenermaßen empfand ich den Reach auch zuerst als lang. Gewöhnt man sich dran. Ist jetzt halt modern


Der L Reach beim Torque ist doch nicht lang


----------



## Itekei (27. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Der L Reach beim Torque ist doch nicht lang


Verglichen mit aktuellen Bikes nicht. Im Vergleich zu meinen Tues und meinem etwas älteren Strive damals schon.


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. März 2019)

Itekei schrieb:


> Verglichen mit aktuellen Bikes nicht. Im Vergleich zu meinen Tues und meinem etwas älteren Strive damals schon.


Ja,ok. Der Vergleich hinkt halt etwas.
Verglichen mit meiner Omma sieht meine Frau natürlich immer noch sehr gut aus


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. März 2019)

Ne im Ernst,  ich fahre noch "alten" Reach(430)
Bin 1,77m, hab mich mal aufs Torque und Spectral in L gesetzt, fand beide def. nicht zu lang, hat gut gepasst(vom Reach her mein ich jetzt).
Hätt ich so gar nicht vermutet,langer Reach ,wird ausprobiert!


----------



## Itekei (27. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ja,ok. Der Vergleich hinkt halt etwas.
> Verglichen mit meiner Omma sieht meine Frau natürlich immer noch sehr gut aus



 Ja klar, war ein rein subjektives Ding vor dem Hintergrund meiner Bikes.


----------



## sendit89 (27. März 2019)

Canyon will nun mein Bike zurückkaufen, da sie die Ersatzteile nicht lieferbar haben.
Anstatt dass sie einfach mal Teile aus der Produktions nehmen (Yoke, Konterschrauben und Dämpfer).

Mal sehen ich lass mir die Ersatzteile nachliefern und das Bike zurücksenden, funktionieren tut es auch trotzdem.


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. März 2019)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Canyon will nun mein Bike zurückkaufen, da sie die Ersatzteile nicht lieferbar haben.


----------



## sendit89 (27. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


>


ich finds auch extrem unkonventionell


----------



## kraLLy (27. März 2019)

Itekei schrieb:


> Du gibst Dir die Antwort ja selbst: M hat Dir nicht so gut gefallen wie L. Auf Dein subjektives Empfinden kommt es an.
> Ich bin 180 und fahre L. Zugegebenermaßen empfand ich den Reach auch zuerst als lang. Gewöhnt man sich dran. Ist jetzt halt modern



Ich war nur skeptisch, weil mir beide Mitarbeiter zu M rieten. Ich bin auch mit L und M mal kurz über den 



Spoiler



Pumptrack


 gerollt. Da fand ich M mit dem kürzeren Radstand schon etwas spritziger. Ich hoffe einfach, dass L auf dem Trail bei steilem Gelände erstmal passt, denn darauf kommt es mir an. 

P.S. das Lieferdatum hat sich schon verschoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (27. März 2019)

kraLLy schrieb:


> P.S. das Lieferdatum hat sich schon verschoben.


Herzlich willkommen bei Canyon


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. März 2019)

Wahrscheinlich fehlen Teile


----------



## Itekei (27. März 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich fehlen Teile


Oder man ist mit der gelieferten Rahmenqualität nicht zufrieden oder oder oder.


----------



## kraLLy (27. März 2019)

Itekei schrieb:


> Oder man ist mit der gelieferten Rahmenqualität nicht zufrieden oder oder oder.



Bist du denn momentan zufrieden? Mal die Sattelstütze ausgenommen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. März 2019)

Moin, hatte hier schonmal jemand die Möglichkeit ein aktuelles CF 7.0 mit einem CF 8.0 direkt zu vergleichen?
Ich kann mich nicht zwischen den beiden Varianten bzgl der Federelemente entscheiden.
Am Strive fahre ich Lyrik/Vivid und bin damit eigentlich auch zufrieden...bleibt die Frage ob das Torque mit 36/X2 soviel besser geht das den Aufpreis von 500€ rechtfertigt.
Vor allem dem Super Deluxe traue ich nicht über den weg. Der erinnert mich zu sehr an den Monarch...und der war bzw. ist ne Katastrophe.
Klar sind auch andere Komponenten am 8.0 vermeintlich hochwertiger, die interessieren mich allerdings wenig weil ich das meiste wohl eh über kurz oder lang tauschen werde.


----------



## Itekei (27. März 2019)

kraLLy schrieb:


> Bist du denn momentan zufrieden? Mal die Sattelstütze ausgenommen


Nachdem ich in 2018 sieben Monate auf mein Torque warten musste und der Versandtermin immer wieder auf unbestimmt verschoben wurde, war ich (sicher ähnlich wie so mancher hier im Thread) eher schon nicht mehr so in Proseccolaune, als das Bike dann endlich und viel zu spät in der Saison kam. Und das dann auch noch mit defektem Dämpfer, den ich erstmal zu Fox schicken musste. Also weitere 1-2 Wochen Ausfall des Bikes. Dann erst nicht genau zu lokalisierendes Klappern und Knacken (sich freischaffender Steuersatz, behoben) und Knarzen (nach Satteltausch ok). Dazu ein unsensibel ansprechender Hinterbau (Mit Spacern besser, für meine Gewichtsklasse ist der Dämpfer wohl aber einfach nicht gemacht). Fazit: Ich war echt stinkig. 

Inzwischen bin ich versöhnt mit dem Torque, habe es aber auch noch nicht hardcoremäßig gefahren weil ich im Park immer mein DH dabei habe, ist halt doch nochmal ne andere Sache. Einmal war ich mit dem Torque aber im Brandnertal und dachte mir "Wow ok, das alles hier kann man mit dem Torque auch super reissen!". Dazu ist das Torque halt viel agiler als eine DH-Lokomotive, braucht aber natürlich mehr Führung.

Ich habe immer wieder neidisch zum Capra geschielt. Von YT kannte ich: Draufsitzen, zuhausefühlen, läuft. Inzwischen kenne ich aber Leute, die auch reichlich schiefe Böcke von YT bekommen haben. Kann also immer und jedem passieren. Vor allem mir. Ich bekomme auch immer Montagsautos.

Freu Dich auf Dein Torque, das wird voll gut.


----------



## kraLLy (27. März 2019)

Ich hab deinen Leidensweg schon beim lesen des Threads mitverfolgt. Ich steh auch vor der Entscheidung zwischen Torque und Capra. Allerdings gefällt mir das Torque optisch besser und ich bin mit Ausstattung der CF 8.0 Variante sehr zufrieden. Beim Capra müsste es dann schon das Pro Race sein mit 1.600 Euro Aufpreis, die ich dann doch nicht investieren wollte. :-( 

Bin das Capra letztes Jahr schonmal bei einem Testevent in Osternohe gefahren. Fand ich sehr gut, hab mich da aber noch mit meinem zu kurzen Scott geplagt.  Am 26.04. ist ja das Testevent in Beerfelden, da schau ich auch mal vorbei. Dieses Jahr sollte es dann ein Parkbike werden und da fiel die Entscheidung nun auf das Torque in L.


----------



## Itekei (27. März 2019)

kraLLy schrieb:


> Beim Capra müsste es dann schon das Pro Race sein mit 1.600 Euro Aufpreis, die ich dann doch nicht investieren wollte. :-(


So ging's mir auch.


----------



## OneTrustMan (27. März 2019)

kraLLy schrieb:


> Ich hab deinen Leidensweg schon beim lesen des Threads mitverfolgt. Ich steh auch vor der Entscheidung zwischen Torque und Capra. Allerdings gefällt mir das Torque optisch besser und ich bin mit Ausstattung der CF 8.0 Variante sehr zufrieden. Beim Capra müsste es dann schon das Pro Race sein mit 1.600 Euro Aufpreis, die ich dann doch nicht investieren wollte. :-(
> 
> Bin das Capra letztes Jahr schonmal bei einem Testevent in Osternohe gefahren. Fand ich sehr gut, hab mich da aber noch mit meinem zu kurzen Scott geplagt.  Am 26.04. ist ja das Testevent in Beerfelden, da schau ich auch mal vorbei. Dieses Jahr sollte es dann ein Parkbike werden und da fiel die Entscheidung nun auf das Torque in L.


Von der Ausstattung her hast du recht.
Bei YT war besonders letztes Jahr dieser ganze unsinnige Komponenten Misch Masch wo zu 100% immer was dabei ist was einen nicht passt schrecklich.
Dieses Jahr ist es ein wenig besser. Leider haben sie immer noch diese grauenhafte E13 Stütze und Reifen. 
Beim Thema Federung sehe ich das nicht so kritisch.
Bei Torque CF 8.0 ist ja nun auch eher das billigste Fox Zeug verbaut.
Bis auf die Fox Dämpfer kann ich mich nicht so anfreunden mit den Fox Zeugs.
Weiß nicht was alle immer mit der 36er und Kashima haben. Das Ding fährt sich nicht besser als die Lyric.
Ich finde die Debonair Lyric eher besser. Fox Gabeln fahren sich immer irgendwie so komisch hölzern. Ich kann das nicht leiden.

Der größte Vorteil bei YT ist eigentlich das die fast immer schnell liefern, bzw. die Termine einhalten.
Service ist schnell und einfach erreichbar und die Rahmen sind einfach eine Wucht.
Die wirken so massiv im Gegensatz zum Torque. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die so schnell kaputt gehen.

@Itekei
Du hattest das 2019er Alu Tues oder?
Habs schon mehrmals live gesehen. Das ist so ein geiler Klopper ey 
Der Rahmen sieht unzerstörbar aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (27. März 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> @Itekei
> Du hattest das 2019er Alu Tues oder?
> Habs schon mehrmals live gesehen. Das ist so ein geiler Klopper ey
> Der Rahmen sieht unzerstörbar aus


Ja, 2017er und 2019er AL.


----------



## kraLLy (27. März 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Bei Torque CF 8.0 ist ja nun auch eher das billigste Fox Zeug verbaut.



Am 8.0 ist doch eine 36 Elite mit der Grip2 Kartusche. Die unterscheidet sich von der Factory Version meines Wissens nach nur durch die Kashima Beschichtung.


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. März 2019)

kraLLy schrieb:


> Am 8.0 ist doch eine 36 Elite mit der Grip2 Kartusche. Die unterscheidet sich von der Factory Version meines Wissens nach nur durch die Kashima Beschichtung.


Eben


----------



## Itekei (27. März 2019)

Welche Fox Transfer ist im neuen Torque in "L" denn verbaut? 150 oder 175? Die Website gibt natürlich mal wieder nix dazu her.
Ich würde gerne die missratene RS Reverb 170 austauschen.


----------



## OneTrustMan (27. März 2019)

kraLLy schrieb:


> Am 8.0 ist doch eine 36 Elite mit der Grip2 Kartusche. Die unterscheidet sich von der Factory Version meines Wissens nach nur durch die Kashima Beschichtung.


Ach so. Bei Austattung steht nur Perfomance und Grip.
Auf dem Bild sieht das anderes aus.


----------



## kraLLy (27. März 2019)

Itekei schrieb:


> Welche Fox Transfer ist im neuen Torque in "L" denn verbaut? 150 oder 175? Die Website gibt natürlich mal wieder nix dazu her.
> Ich würde gerne die missratene RS Reverb 170 austauschen.



Auf dem Testrad war m.E. die 150er drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (27. März 2019)

kraLLy schrieb:


> Auf dem Testrad war m.E. die 150er drauf.


Eine Transfer? Beim Kumpel war ne Transx verbaut(gelabelt als iridium)


----------



## kraLLy (27. März 2019)

hm..   vielleicht irre ich mich auch was das Modell angeht. Aber es war ganz sicher keine 170er/175er


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. März 2019)

kraLLy schrieb:


> hm..   vielleicht irre ich mich auch was das Modell angeht. Aber es war ganz sicher keine 170er/175er


150er bei Gr.L torque cf


----------



## Itekei (28. März 2019)

Welchen Zug und Hebel sollte ich zur Fox Transfer dazunehmen (bei Magura MT7)? Sorry, hatte immer RS Varios.


----------



## Black-Down (28. März 2019)

Gute Frage, hatte der Kollege Krally vor dir auch schon gestellt


----------



## Black-Down (28. März 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ach so. Bei Austattung steht nur Perfomance und Grip.
> Auf dem Bild sieht das anderes aus.


Hab das Torque CF 8.0 letzte Woche bekommen und ist ne 150er drauf...die reicht auch völlig aus


----------



## Black-Down (28. März 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ach so. Bei Austattung steht nur Perfomance und Grip.
> Auf dem Bild sieht das anderes aus.


Der Dämpfer ist der Performance mit nur Low Rebound und Low Compression
Die Gabel ist tatsächlich Grip2 Kartusche


----------



## Black-Down (28. März 2019)

Also da ich grad im Krankenhaus liege und mein Torque immernoch jungfreulich im Warmen steht versuche ich mal den Vergleich zum Capra zu ziehen
Das Torque ist deutlich antriebsneutraler
Das Capra in Größe L kleiner und dank dem niedrigerem Steuerohr baut es auch flacher
Die Qualität der Capra ist aber besser als Canyons Torque
bin am Wochenende mit dem Torque mal 10 km Tour geradelt aber das war anstrengender als mit dem Capra
was sicherlich zum einen an den DH Reifen liegt und den kurzen Kurbeln
Hatte das Capra Pro CF 2016 mit Kashima Coating Dämpfer und Gabel
Bei den Federelementen vom Torque bin ich was die Gabel angeht recht entspannt dank Grip2 Kartusche nur beim Dämpfer bin ich skeptisch...eventuell rüste ich den auf oder tausche zum Highend X2 Float
Am Capra hatte ich eine KS LEV und da muss ich echt sagen, die Fox Transfer am Torque ist eben Fox like ;-)
Schalt und Bremszüge verlegen ist dank den „Kanal“ am Torque wirklich gut und das Plastik schützt auch noch das gesamte Unterrohr

Ich hoffe ich bin bald wieder fit genug um das neue Radl auszuführen


----------



## Itekei (28. März 2019)

Dann mal gute Besserung!


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. März 2019)

Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Down (28. März 2019)

Danke 
muss will ja das Torque auch mal bewegen....und Paganella Bikepark ist auch noch gepant ;-)


----------



## Black-Down (31. März 2019)

kraLLy schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Ich habe über die Suche leider nichts gefunden. Ich habe mir eben ein Torque 8.0 bestellt und möchte, falls das Bike je bei mir ankommt ,  gern die Code R durch eine Magura MT7 tauschen. Am Torque wird eine Fox Sattelstütze sein. Weiss jmd. ob man den Hebel der Fox Transfer mit einem Shiftmix Adapter(wenn ja, welcher genau) an die Magura Schelle links unter den Griff montieren kann? Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass hier einige Leute die MT7 am Torque fahren. Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.


Schau mal vielleicht noch eine passende Idee für deine Magura/Fox Hochzeit 

https://r2-bike.com/WOLFTOOTH-Ersatzschelle-fuer-ReMote-Hebel-Magura


----------



## Black-Down (31. März 2019)

Ich hab mal eine Frage zum Laufradsatz und den Reifen beim Torque 
Es sind ja die 1700er mit 30 mm Felgen darauf und mich interessiert die Frage ob nen 2,3er Minion auf der Felge noch geht oder ob es doch die original verbauten 2,4 er sein müssen

wenn da jemand Erfahrung hat bitte melden
Die 2,3er Minions auf schmaleren Felgen waren für mich doch sehr ausreichend und die 2,4 er sind für den Mix up und downhill meinerseits zu viel


----------



## kraLLy (1. April 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Schau mal vielleicht noch eine passende Idee für deine Magura/Fox Hochzeit
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/WOLFTOOTH-Ersatzschelle-fuer-ReMote-Hebel-Magura


 
Danke! Wenn das Bike da ist, werd ich mir das mal näher anschauen. Oder hat hier jemand die Schelle in Benutzung in Kombination mit einer Fox?


----------



## Itekei (1. April 2019)

kraLLy schrieb:


> Danke! Wenn das Bike da ist, werd ich mir das mal näher anschauen. Oder hat hier jemand die Schelle in Benutzung in Kombination mit einer Fox?


Kommt heute mit der Post, ich berichte.

EDIT: funktioniert gut mit der Magura-Version bzw. Ersatzschelle


----------



## Rick7 (1. April 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage zum Laufradsatz und den Reifen beim Torque
> Es sind ja die 1700er mit 30 mm Felgen darauf und mich interessiert die Frage ob nen 2,3er Minion auf der Felge noch geht oder ob es doch die original verbauten 2,4 er sein müssen
> 
> wenn da jemand Erfahrung hat bitte melden
> Die 2,3er Minions auf schmaleren Felgen waren für mich doch sehr ausreichend und die 2,4 er sind für den Mix up und downhill meinerseits zu viel


Fahre auf meinem jeffsy auch nen 2.35er butcher auf ner 30er Felge (Innenweite) das is kein Problem. Aber ob jetzt 2.3 oder 2.4 macht jetzt für den uphill m.M.n keinen Unterschied. Profil und Gummi am Hinterreifen sind da viel entscheidender.


----------



## Black-Down (1. April 2019)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Fahre auf meinem jeffsy auch nen 2.35er butcher auf ner 30er Felge (Innenweite) das is kein Problem. Aber ob jetzt 2.3 oder 2.4 macht jetzt für den uphill m.M.n keinen Unterschied. Profil und Gummi am Hinterreifen sind da viel entscheidender.


Danke

dachte das vielleicht der 2,3er reifen sonst zu weit gezogen wird und die Lauffläche eckig und der Grip leidet
will ja nur die Kombi fahren die ich die letzten Jahre hatte


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. April 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage zum Laufradsatz und den Reifen beim Torque
> Es sind ja die 1700er mit 30 mm Felgen darauf und mich interessiert die Frage ob nen 2,3er Minion auf der Felge noch geht oder ob es doch die original verbauten 2,4 er sein müssen
> 
> wenn da jemand Erfahrung hat bitte melden
> Die 2,3er Minions auf schmaleren Felgen waren für mich doch sehr ausreichend und die 2,4 er sind für den Mix up und downhill meinerseits zu viel


Die Maxxis sind in 2,4" schon deutlich schmaler wie die Reifen anderer Hersteller in 2,4 bzw 2,35".


----------



## Black-Down (3. April 2019)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Die Maxxis sind in 2,4" schon deutlich schmaler wie die Reifen anderer Hersteller in 2,4 bzw 2,35".


Danke hab mein Ziel erreicht und die Lauffläche ist schön rund und nicht flach geworden
hab mal die Schläuche gleich gegen anständige Milch getauscht....macht mal 200 g Ersparnis je Rad und ist pannensicherer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. April 2019)

So dann spiel ich hier auch mal mit. 
Freitag bestellt und heut geliefert. 
Bike ist zu 100% in Ordnung. Alles gerade und nix wackelt. 
Hab die G5 Parts und die Maxxis direkt gegen ein Descendant Cockpit und Onza Ibex getauscht.


----------



## Black-Down (5. April 2019)

kann ich nur bestätigen
alles passt und ein paar Sachen getauscht
Bremse,Remotehebel und Reifen
sowie das Oneup Topcap Tool verbaut


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. April 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> kann ich nur bestätigen
> alles passt und ein paar Sachen getauscht
> Bremse,Remotehebel und Reifen
> sowie das Oneup Topcap Tool verbaut


Der Remotehebel is bei mir auch noch fällig. 
Der Fox grenzt schon an ne Frechheit, generell überzeugt mich die Transfer bisher wenig.


----------



## Black-Down (5. April 2019)

Also die Stütze an sich finde ich wirklich gut nur eben der Hebel ist traurig in dem Preissegment


----------



## Itekei (5. April 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Also die Stütze an sich finde ich wirklich gut nur eben der Hebel ist traurig in dem Preissegment


Die ca. 20 Euro günstigere Remote von Wolftooth finde ich ganz gut, lässt sich m.E. auch mit weniger Kraftaufwand drücken als die neuen Reverb-Remotes (von den alten ganz zu schweigen). Und das trotz oder dank einfacher Zug-Technologie, ganz ohne Hydraulik.


----------



## OneTrustMan (5. April 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Also die Stütze an sich finde ich wirklich gut nur eben der Hebel ist traurig in dem Preissegment


Probier doch mal den ZTTO Hebel den sich gerade Viele dran bauen.
Kostet nur um die 20 Euro.
Ist eine Kopie vom Wolftooth Hebel und der geht richtig Butterweich.
Hab den verbaut und bin sehr zufrieden.
Man kann den Hebel seitwärts ca. 9mm hin und her schieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edelia (5. April 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Probier doch mal den ZTTO Hebel den sich gerade Viele dran bauen.


 Schön ist er.... finde ich aber nicht! Wo wird er angeboten?


----------



## Black-Down (5. April 2019)

Ich habe es mit dem Hebel von PRO gelöst
I-Spec II kompatibel und ähnlich dem Wolftooth geht der schön leicht


----------



## Black-Down (5. April 2019)

Itekei schrieb:


> Die ca. 20 Euro günstigere Remote von Wolftooth finde ich ganz gut, lässt sich m.E. auch mit weniger Kraftaufwand drücken als die neuen Reverb-Remotes (von den alten ganz zu schweigen). Und das trotz oder dank einfacher Zug-Technologie, ganz ohne Hydraulik.


Mein Bruder hat seine Reverb auf den Wolftooth Hebel umgerüstet und ist begeistert....endlich kein Hydraulik-Dreck mehr dabei


----------



## OneTrustMan (5. April 2019)

edelia schrieb:


> Schön ist er.... finde ich aber nicht! Wo wird er angeboten?


Im offiziellen Shop auf Amazon, oder Aliexpress.
https://www.amazon.com/Ztto-Dropper-Remote-Bearing-Handlebar/dp/B07PMC7JXV
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/ZTTO..._expid=25904099-8d5d-421f-a32c-2b769cb9782e-0
Es gibt keine Adapter für I-Spec oder Sram MM.
Man könnte theoretisch aber einfach die Wolftooth kaufen...nur die sind teurer als der ganze Hebel. 
Ob sich das lohnt.


----------



## Black-Down (5. April 2019)

Habe noch was für die Magura und Sram Fraktion gefunden
bissl Teuer finde ich 

https://www.vecnum.com/de/produkte/trigloc


----------



## edelia (5. April 2019)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Im offiziellen Shop auf Amazon,


 "This item does not ship to *Germany*. Please check other sellers who may ship internationally."

Heisst das jetzt, Brexit vollzogen?


----------



## kraLLy (5. April 2019)

Itekei schrieb:


> Kommt heute mit der Post, ich berichte.
> 
> EDIT: funktioniert gut mit der Magura-Version bzw. Ersatzschelle



Hat der Fox Hebel damit nicht funktioniert? Weil du jetzt auch den Wolftooth Trigger hast?


----------



## Itekei (5. April 2019)

kraLLy schrieb:


> Hat der Fox Hebel damit nicht funktioniert? Weil du jetzt auch den Wolftooth Trigger hast?


Hatte eine Fox ohne Leitung/Hebel gekauft.


----------



## OneTrustMan (5. April 2019)

edelia schrieb:


> "This item does not ship to *Germany*. Please check other sellers who may ship internationally."
> 
> Heisst das jetzt, Brexit vollzogen?


Lol. 
Ich hab da bestellt und meinen bekommen.
Du kannst auch glaube ich auf Ebay kaufen.


----------



## kraLLy (5. April 2019)

Itekei schrieb:


> Hatte eine Fox ohne Leitung/Hebel gekauft.


Ahh, ok. Bei mir dauerts leider noch ein bisschen. Bremse und Pedale liegen schon bereit. Ich hoffe Canyon kann den Termin halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Down (6. April 2019)

edelia schrieb:


> Schön ist er.... finde ich aber nicht! Wo wird er angeboten?





kraLLy schrieb:


> Ahh, ok. Bei mir dauerts leider noch ein bisschen. Bremse und Pedale liegen schon bereit. Ich hoffe Canyon kann den Termin halten.


welches Model hast Du denn bestellt?


----------



## kraLLy (6. April 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> welches Model hast Du denn bestellt?



Torque 8.0 in Stealth in L


----------



## Rick7 (6. April 2019)

Was habt ihr denn mit dem fox hebel? Also ich wüsste da jetzt nix was es zu bemängeln gibt ? Erfüllt seinen Zweck und fertig. 

Aber ich hatte auch komischerweise noch nie Probleme mit ner reverb, bin wahrscheinlich einfach zu unkompliziert


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. April 2019)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn mit dem fox hebel? Also ich wüsste da jetzt nix was es zu bemängeln gibt ? Erfüllt seinen Zweck und fertig.
> 
> Aber ich hatte auch komischerweise noch nie Probleme mit ner reverb, bin wahrscheinlich einfach zu unkompliziert


Bei der Reverb bin ich bei dir. Aber das Foxhebelchen is schon albern


----------



## Subztergu (6. April 2019)

Hi,
verkaufe auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen mein Torque AL 6.0 in Factory Black und Größe M für 2350€ VB. Das Bike ist wie neu, würde mich freuen, wenn ihr bei Interesse mal vorbeischaut.
MvG
Tobi


----------



## Rick7 (7. April 2019)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Bei der Reverb bin ich bei dir. Aber das Foxhebelchen is schon albern



Ich kapiers ned, klär mich auf? 
Also der unterm lenker oder hat das torque den parallel zum Griff? ... Dann versteh ichs


----------



## Black-Down (7. April 2019)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Ich kapiers ned, klär mich auf?
> Also der unterm lenker oder hat das torque den parallel zum Griff? ... Dann versteh ichs


Na der Hebel unterm Lenker von Fox...der ist irgendwie so gewollt und nicht gekonnt....gibt halt deutlich bessere Hebel für ne Sattelstütze
Wobei ich die Zugklemmung des Fox Hebels eigentlich ganz gut finde


----------



## BeroBionicon (11. April 2019)

Neulich im Wald


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (12. April 2019)

BeroBionicon schrieb:


> Neulich im Wald



das Fahrrad sieht top aus , aber wie schmeckt das Hunde ah ah an der flasche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeroBionicon (12. April 2019)

Selbst die 450 passt leider nirgendwo in den Rahmen rein. Vielleicht gelingt es einen Deckel für den Flaschenkopf 3D zu drucken, solange wird eben noch Dreck gefre.. getrunken


----------



## harryhallers (13. April 2019)

Itekei schrieb:


> Hatte eine Fox ohne Leitung/Hebel gekauft.


Krass, die Telepathie Version?


----------



## Itekei (13. April 2019)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Krass, die Telepathie Version?


Ne, Die Telekinese Factory.


----------



## harryhallers (13. April 2019)

Itekei schrieb:


> Ne, Die Telekinese Factory.


----------



## bdtme (15. April 2019)

Servus zusammen,
fährt jemand von Euch ein Torque, der gerade so an der Grenze zwischen L und M liegt (178cm, 81,5er Schrittlänge), sich dann für L entschieden hat und *NICHT *damit happy ist ? Ich würde jetzt tendentiell zur größeren Größe greifen, da das Torque bei mir hauptsächlich im Park zum Einsatz kommen würde. Aktuell fahre ich ein 2015er Demo mit 42cm Reach, das Torque wäre also 2cm länger. Üppig lang erschien mir das Demo aber ohnehin nicht.
Ausprobieren entfällt ja eher, da mir das von München aus doch zu weit wäre.
Viele Grüße
Stef


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. April 2019)

bdtme schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> fährt jemand von Euch ein Torque, der gerade so an der Grenze zwischen L und M liegt (178cm, 81,5er Schrittlänge), sich dann für L entschieden hat und *NICHT *damit happy ist ? Ich würde jetzt tendentiell zur größeren Größe greifen, da das Torque bei mir hauptsächlich im Park zum Einsatz kommen würde.
> Ausprobieren entfällt ja eher, da mir das von München aus doch zu weit wäre.
> Viele Grüße
> Stef


Ich hab auf dem Torque in L vom Kollegen gesessen, bin 1,77m/84SL, zu lang war es definitiv nicht,  hat sich gut angefühlt. 460er Reach is für mich persönlich fürs nächste Bike angepeilt, obwohl ich kein Park fahre.

Mein Kollege is noch n Kopf größer.Hat mich eh gewundert, daß er kein xl genommen hat.(Ok, er fährt auch Trailtouren damit,daher das kleinere genommen
.)
In dem Bike könnte selbst ich ne 180er Stütze fahren

Wie du sagst, für Park das längere passt gut denk ich, v.a. hast du noch n längeren OK als ich, würd mir da keine Sorgen machen 

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeroBionicon (15. April 2019)

L war definitiv die richtige Entscheidung


----------



## harryhallers (15. April 2019)

L hab ich auch genommen bei der Körpergröße. Ist voll super. Mein M Neuron schicke ich wieder zurück, dass ist zu klein.


----------



## bdtme (15. April 2019)

Danke für Eure Einschätzung! Gibts jemanden in München mit L, bei dem ich mal „probesitzen“ könnte ? Zumindest die Oberrohrlänge finde ich recht lang. Komme von nem 2015er Demo und da ist das schon deutlich kürzer...


----------



## Black-Down (15. April 2019)

bdtme schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Einschätzung! Gibts jemanden in München mit L, bei dem ich mal „probesitzen“ könnte ? Zumindest die Oberrohrlänge finde ich recht lang. Komme von nem 2015er Demo und da ist das schon deutlich kürzer...


Hey,
hast Du so ein Demo ?

wenn ja meins war ne M und ich dachte immer es passt mir super...habe es dann verkauft und habe nen Torque in L
bin aber 183
interessanterweise steht man beim torque ähnlich wie im Demo..nur das es etwas größer was angenehm ist....ich glaube das geht gut für mich...komme erst am Karfreitag zur Jungfernfahrt im Park


----------



## bdtme (16. April 2019)

Ja, genau so eins. Bin halt ein paar cm kleiner als Du ;-)


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. April 2019)

bdtme schrieb:


> Ja, genau so eins. Bin halt ein paar cm kleiner als Du ;-)


Hast aber im Verhältnis zu deiner  Schrittlänge n längeren Oberkörper(als ich 1,77/84)
Und das Sitzrohr ist tief genug.(daher mein Hinweis zur Stützenlänge)


----------



## bdtme (16. April 2019)

Klingt sinnvoll. Leider ist von gestern auf heute die Lieferzeit von "lagernd" auf "Juli-August" angestiegen. Hätte ich mal lieber gleich bestellt.


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. April 2019)

bdtme schrieb:


> Klingt sinnvoll. Leider ist von gestern auf heute die Lieferzeit von "lagernd" auf "Juli-August" angestiegen. Hätte ich mal lieber gleich bestellt.


Das hätte vermutlich keinen Unterschied gemacht


----------



## Itekei (16. April 2019)

bdtme schrieb:


> Klingt sinnvoll. Leider ist von gestern auf heute die Lieferzeit von "lagernd" auf "Juli-August" angestiegen.


Welches Jahr?


----------



## Black-Down (16. April 2019)

bdtme schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> fährt jemand von Euch ein Torque, der gerade so an der Grenze zwischen L und M liegt (178cm, 81,5er Schrittlänge), sich dann für L entschieden hat und *NICHT *damit happy ist ? Ich würde jetzt tendentiell zur größeren Größe greifen, da das Torque bei mir hauptsächlich im Park zum Einsatz kommen würde. Aktuell fahre ich ein 2015er Demo mit 42cm Reach, das Torque wäre also 2cm länger. Üppig lang erschien mir das Demo aber ohnehin nicht.
> Ausprobieren entfällt ja eher, da mir das von München aus doch zu weit wäre.
> Viele Grüße
> Stef


Also es sieht ganz so aus als würden wir am Karfreitag nach Warmensteinach an den Ochsenkopf fahren....München ist nicht gerade um die Ecke aber näher bin ich nicht dran bei Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsieur87 (16. April 2019)

bdtme schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> fährt jemand von Euch ein Torque, der gerade so an der Grenze zwischen L und M liegt (178cm, 81,5er Schrittlänge), sich dann für L entschieden hat und *NICHT *damit happy ist ? Ich würde jetzt tendentiell zur größeren Größe greifen, da das Torque bei mir hauptsächlich im Park zum Einsatz kommen würde. Aktuell fahre ich ein 2015er Demo mit 42cm Reach, das Torque wäre also 2cm länger. Üppig lang erschien mir das Demo aber ohnehin nicht.
> Ausprobieren entfällt ja eher, da mir das von München aus doch zu weit wäre.
> Viele Grüße
> Stef



Noch aktuell mit Probesitzen? Hab ein 18er Torque in L und bin zufrieden.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Monsieur87 (16. April 2019)

Hat jemand von euch in letzter Zeit ein Yoke erhalten? Ich warte nun schon zwei Monate drauf...


----------



## swindle (16. April 2019)

Monsieur87 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch in letzter Zeit ein Yoke erhalten? Ich warte nun schon zwei Monate drauf...



Hab im März eine AB bekommen, Liefertermin juli


----------



## Black-Down (16. April 2019)

also Canyon ist echt traurig...das ist nicht grad Kundenfreundlich


----------



## Itekei (16. April 2019)

Monsieur87 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch in letzter Zeit ein Yoke erhalten? Ich warte nun schon zwei Monate drauf...


Ist das eigentlich ein Muss-Tausch oder nur wenn der Hinterbau schlimm wackelt/schief steht? Haut mich, aber ich hab die Diskussionen seit letztem Jahr nicht mehr wirklich verfolgt.


----------



## swindle (16. April 2019)

Also meinen yoke kann ich mit etwas erhöhtem Kraftaufwand zusammendrücken. Das stört mich nicht wirklich. Allerdings verspüre ich im Rahmen etwas Spiel wenn ich das rad am Sattelrohr leicht anhebe (2-3 mm) nachdem ich alle drehpunkte und Momente am Hinterbau geprüft habe, bin ich zum Schluss gekommen dass es an der falschen Verschraubung am yoke liegen muss. Hier spüre ich leichtes Spiel entlang der längsachse des Rahmens. Diese weicht von der aktuellsten Zeichnung ab. Allein aus diesem Grund habe ich einen anderen yoke angefordert. Habe ein 2019er Modell bestellt, also will ich auch ein bike dass der Zeichnung des 2019er Modells entspricht. Den späten Liefertermin habe ich reklamiert und warte aktuell auf Antwort. Seit Montag, nach knapp 2 Wochen, kam eine Rückmeldung von canyon dass meine Nachricht nun in der Fachabteilungen läge


----------



## Rick7 (16. April 2019)

so n Spiel das du beschreibst kenn ich normalerweise von den Dämpferbuchsen. Evtl schon ausgeleiert?


----------



## swindle (16. April 2019)

Ich dachte auch zuerst an die Buchsen. Aber beim "wackeln" ist rein gar nichts am Dämpfer zu spüren oder zu sehen. Rad hat vlt 200 km drauf und, saisonbedingt, noch keinem richtigen trail gesehen. Torque cf 8

Als ich erst meinen Rahmen foliert habe, habe ich auch den x2 ausgebaut. Hier ist mir nix besonderes aufgefallen...


----------



## bdtme (16. April 2019)

Monsieur87 schrieb:


> Noch aktuell mit Probesitzen? Hab ein 18er Torque in L und bin zufrieden.
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Eigentlich schon. Hatte jetzt zwar ein L bestellt, aber trotz Online-Shop-Anzeige „10.5.“ kam dann eine AB mit September. Das M wäre auch frühestens Juni lieferbar. Wäre aber trotzdem gut zu wissen ob wenigstens die Größe passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. April 2019)

bdtme schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> fährt jemand von Euch ein Torque, der gerade so an der Grenze zwischen L und M liegt (178cm, 81,5er Schrittlänge), sich dann für L entschieden hat und *NICHT *damit happy ist ? Ich würde jetzt tendentiell zur größeren Größe greifen, da das Torque bei mir hauptsächlich im Park zum Einsatz kommen würde. Aktuell fahre ich ein 2015er Demo mit 42cm Reach, das Torque wäre also 2cm länger. Üppig lang erschien mir das Demo aber ohnehin nicht.
> Ausprobieren entfällt ja eher, da mir das von München aus doch zu weit wäre.
> Viele Grüße
> Stef


Bin 1,79 und hab L genommen. Passt perfekt, allerdings könne die Sattelstütze gut und gerne 20-30mm mehr Hub haben


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. April 2019)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Bin 1,79 und hab L genommen. Passt perfekt, allerdings könne die Sattelstütze gut und gerne 20-30mm mehr Hub haben


Sag ich ja


----------



## marto_bike (17. April 2019)

Hallo!
Wisst ihr,ob das die richtige Buchsen sind:https://www.igus.eu/product/70
Ich denke,dass die Maßen 1012-10 sind ?
Danke !


----------



## bdtme (17. April 2019)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Passt perfekt, allerdings könne die Sattelstütze gut und gerne 20-30mm mehr Hub haben


Ich hoffe aber doch, dass sich zumindest mit Werkzeug dann die gesamte Stütze tief genug ins Sattelrohr einschieben lässt, dass der Sattel dann im Park nicht mehr im Weg ist ?


----------



## Monsieur87 (17. April 2019)

Itekei schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich ein Muss-Tausch oder nur wenn der Hinterbau schlimm wackelt/schief steht? Haut mich, aber ich hab die Diskussionen seit letztem Jahr nicht mehr wirklich verfolgt.



Kommt halt ordentlich Querbelastung auf den Dämpfer würde ich meinen ...


----------



## Black-Down (17. April 2019)

So heute war es endlich soweit...zwar nur Hometrailchen aber für den ersten Eindruck reichte es
Bin ziemlich begeistert man steht super im Bike und hat volle Kontrolle, genügend Druck auf dem Vorderrad und der Hinterbau ist gefühlt vom DH Bike geklaut ))
Der G5 Lenker und Vorbau ist denke ich demnächst im Bikemarkt ansonsten war es eine gute Entscheidung das Capra weiter zu geben und das Torque zu holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konafiveo (18. April 2019)

Hey Leute

Da mein Torque vorne knarzt wie Sau...zb.Stoppi bin ich mal auf Fehlersuche gegangen...Steuersatz...Gabel usw.

Dabei sind mir Risse aufgefallen....bzw.es sieht so aus....was meint ihr????‍♀️


----------



## Itekei (18. April 2019)

Sind das wirklich Risse? Mein Steuersatz hat auch geklappert/geknarzt. Hab ihn ausgebaut, gesäubert und wieder ordentlich eingebaut. Alles gut seit dem.


----------



## Konafiveo (18. April 2019)

Ich hab alles Auseinander gehabt....Steuersatz gereinigt...neu gefettet....Carbonlenker mit Carbonmontagepaste....Richtiges Drehmoment....Gabelkrone mit kriechöl....usw.....Dabei sind mir die Risse....aufgefallen....


----------



## el martn (18. April 2019)

Sind die Risse im Lack?


----------



## Konafiveo (18. April 2019)

Nein da drunter...wenn es welche sind....


----------



## write-only (18. April 2019)

So sieht UD Carbon eben aus wenn nur klar überlackiert wird. Bei einfachen und/oder symmetrischen teilen wie Lenkern oder Felgen kann man das Layup meistens irgendwie kaschieren aber bei so formen wie nem Rahmen hat man halt irgendwo ne Stelle wo eine Bahn aufhört. So lange da nichts fühlen kann und alles glatt ist braucht man sich da keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Konafiveo (18. April 2019)

Das beruhigt mich....mir ist es vorher halt nie so aufgefallen!


----------



## OneTrustMan (18. April 2019)

Konafiveo schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> Da mein Torque vorne knarzt wie Sau...zb.Stoppi bin ich mal auf Fehlersuche gegangen...Steuersatz...Gabel usw.


Bist du dir sicher das es von Vorne kommt?
Bei meine Kumpel hatte das Rad auch geknarzt wie Sau und wird dachten die ganze Zeit es kam vom Steuerrohr.
Am Ende war es die Sattelstütze im Sitzrohr wo das knarzen her kam.

Das Ding ist, dass gerade bei Carbon Rahmen das knarzen durch den ganzen Rahmen wandern kann und sich schlecht die Stelle mal schnell raus finden lässt.


----------



## Konafiveo (18. April 2019)

Bin mir ganz sicher....Bike auf das Vorderad stellen ....und dann druck ausüben....also wenn ich daneben steheKnarzt wie Sau....Bike auf den Kopf...Füsse auf den Lenker und dann das Vorderrad hin und her Drücken...Knarzt!
Alles auseinander gehabt...Kriechöl in Gabelkrone...Steuersatz komplett gereinigt gefettet...Carbon Lenker mit Carbon montagepaste und richtigen Drehmoment montiert....

Denke es ist die Gabelkrone....


----------



## marto_bike (18. April 2019)

Ich habe Torque Al7.0 mit Fox 36 und ich habe dasselbe Problem.Ich habe alles gefettet und das Problem ist wieder da.Ich denke auch,dass es von die Gabelkrone kommt.
Ich habe noch nicht an Fox darüber geschrieben,aber ich denke,dass sie einen Gabeltausch vorschlagen werden.Wenn du  mit Fox darüber sprichst,schreibst du bitte hier,was ihre Vorschlag ist.
Ich werde wahrscheinlich bis der Ende der Saison warten,weil ich nicht sicher bin,wie lange werden sie die Gabel prüfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraLLy (18. April 2019)

Mein Torque in L ist wohl jetzt unterwegs! Hab heute meine Paketnummer erhalten.  
Die Termine auf der Canyon Seite sind 2 Wochen vor gerutscht.

Pedale, MT7, TS Scheiben und Renthal Lenker / Vorbau liegen hier schon bereit.
Hab mir den Vorbau in 3 Längen zum Testen bestellt. Mal sehen welcher es wird!


----------



## Black-Down (19. April 2019)

marto_bike schrieb:


> Ich habe Torque Al7.0 mit Fox 36 und ich habe dasselbe Problem.Ich habe alles gefettet und das Problem ist wieder da.Ich denke auch,dass es von die Gabelkrone kommt.
> Ich habe noch nicht an Fox darüber geschrieben,aber ich denke,dass sie einen Gabeltausch vorschlagen werden.Wenn du  mit Fox darüber sprichst,schreibst du bitte hier,was ihre Vorschlag ist.
> Ich werde wahrscheinlich bis der Ende der Saison warten,weil ich nicht sicher bin,wie lange werden sie die Gabel prüfen.


Es gab schon vor einigen Jahren mit Fox 36 Probleme mit den Kronen und Schäften....damals wurden die von Fox ersetzt...also entweder an Canyon oder direkt mal bei Fox nachfragen


----------



## Blex (19. April 2019)

Konafiveo schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> Da mein Torque vorne knarzt wie Sau...zb.Stoppi bin ich mal auf Fehlersuche gegangen...Steuersatz...Gabel usw.
> 
> Dabei sind mir Risse aufgefallen....bzw.es sieht so aus....was meint ihr????‍♀️Anhang anzeigen 851603 Anhang anzeigen 851604 Anhang anzeigen 851605 Anhang anzeigen 851604 Anhang anzeigen 851605


keine Sorge, ganz normal, so sieht Carbon in der Form wie es hier genutzt wird, aus 
Ich habe sowas bevor der Lila Lack anfängt wenn Licht im richtigen Winkel einfällt.


----------



## Black-Down (19. April 2019)

beim YT Capra war sowas nicht so deutlich zu sehen....die können das offenbar besser


----------



## Blex (19. April 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> beim YT Capra war sowas nicht so deutlich zu sehen....die können das offenbar besser


natürlich macht yt alles besser, so will es das Forumsgesetz


----------



## Black-Down (19. April 2019)

Blex schrieb:


> natürlich macht yt alles besser, so will es das Forumsgesetz


Ich hab mein Capra verkauft um zum Canyon zu wechseln...das sollte dir was sagen zu deinem Forumsgesetz


----------



## Blex (19. April 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Capra verkauft um zum Canyon zu wechseln...das sollte dir was sagen zu deinem Forumsgesetz


nichts zu ernst nehmen was hier ab und an geschrieben wird


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. April 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> beim YT Capra war sowas nicht so deutlich zu sehen....die können das offenbar besser


Die YT sind doch auch alle farbig überlackiert. 
Zumindest die die ich bisher gesehen hab.


----------



## Black-Down (19. April 2019)

stimmt aber nicht überall 
mein schwarzes war die Struktur an bestimmten Stellen zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Down (19. April 2019)

am ende ist doch die Carbontechnik heutzutage ziemlich ausgereift und von wirklichen Problemen hab ich in letzter Zeit nichts gehört oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## Itekei (19. April 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> am ende ist doch die Carbontechnik heutzutage ziemlich ausgereift und von wirklichen Problemen hab ich in letzter Zeit nichts gehört oder täusche ich mich?


Welche Probleme erwartest Du? Brechende Rahmen? Sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Black-Down (19. April 2019)

Itekei schrieb:


> Welche Probleme erwartest Du? Brechende Rahmen? Sehr unwahrscheinlich.


ich erwarte das nicht nein...hatte drei rahmenbrüche zweimal Alu und einmal Carbonschwinge Lapierre DH


----------



## Itekei (19. April 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> ich erwarte das nicht nein...hatte drei rahmenbrüche zweimal Alu und einmal Carbonschwinge Lapierre DH


Ok. Sieht so aus als ob Du alles kaputtbekommst. Ich revidiere meine o.s. Aussage: Erwarte auf jeden Fall einen Rahmenbruch


----------



## Black-Down (19. April 2019)

hehe nee man so schlimm nu auch nicht
Transition Covert Oberrohr gebrochen (Alu)
Lapierre Spicy Tretlagergehäuse gebrochen (Alu)
Pendbox Hinterbau risse im Carbon

))


----------



## streetcleaner (25. April 2019)

Hallo Forum Gemeinde .....ich möchte mich nach nach langem mitlesen nun auch mal hier vorstellen.  Ich komme aus dem schönen Kreis Heinsberg und fahre jetzt seit ein paar Wochen ein Torque CF8 . Ich freue mich darauf hier auch etwas beitragen zu dürfen. Angefangen habe ich in jungen Jahren mit BMX .....dann kamen andere Dinge die mir wichtiger erschienen. Aber jetzt bin ich seit fast 4 Jahren wieder voller Leidenschaft dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeroBionicon (25. April 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> Also meinen yoke kann ich mit etwas erhöhtem Kraftaufwand zusammendrücken. Das stört mich nicht wirklich. Allerdings verspüre ich im Rahmen etwas Spiel wenn ich das rad am Sattelrohr leicht anhebe (2-3 mm) nachdem ich alle drehpunkte und Momente am Hinterbau geprüft habe, bin ich zum Schluss gekommen dass es an der falschen Verschraubung am yoke liegen muss. Hier spüre ich leichtes Spiel entlang der längsachse des Rahmens. Diese weicht von der aktuellsten Zeichnung ab. Allein aus diesem Grund habe ich einen anderen yoke angefordert. Habe ein 2019er Modell bestellt, also will ich auch ein bike dass der Zeichnung des 2019er Modells entspricht. Den späten Liefertermin habe ich reklamiert und warte aktuell auf Antwort. Seit Montag, nach knapp 2 Wochen, kam eine Rückmeldung von canyon dass meine Nachricht nun in der Fachabteilungen läge



Hab nach etwa 175 km ebenfalls das selbe Symptom. Habe Canyon eine Anfrage geschickt, um die genauen Maße der Gleitlager des Rahmens sowie der der Schrauben zu erfahren. Die Schrauben sollen laut angäbe mit 3 Nm angezogen werden, beim lösen(!) der Schrauben habe ich den Innensechskant der beiden Schrauben verdrückt da in der Tat keine metrische ISO Schraube verwendet wurde. Schon blöd, wenn man selber an seinem Direktversender-Rad schraubt und es wegen unnötigen Schraubentypen zu Problemen kommt. Jedenfalls sind die Gleitlager des Dämpfers noch super und laufen gut. Werde sie jedoch sowohl für den Yoke als auch für den Dämpfer bei Huber ordern, sobald ich die genauen Maße habe. Für den Dämpfer sind 22x8 Gleitlager passend. 



OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher das es von Vorne kommt?
> Bei meine Kumpel hatte das Rad auch geknarzt wie Sau und wird dachten die ganze Zeit es kam vom Steuerrohr.
> Am Ende war es die Sattelstütze im Sitzrohr wo das knarzen her kam.
> 
> Das Ding ist, dass gerade bei Carbon Rahmen das knarzen durch den ganzen Rahmen wandern kann und sich schlecht die Stelle mal schnell raus finden lässt.



Bei mir knarzt auch definitiv das Steuerrohr unter selbigem Anwendungsfall (Stoppie). Abschmieren und erneutes Anziehen des Vorbaus hat keine Wirkung gezeigt. Das Symptom laut anderen Carbonradlern aber durchaus üblich und nicht weiter besorgniserregend (sofern man keine optischen oder spürbaren Veränderungen am Steuerrohr entdecken kann!)


----------



## Konafiveo (25. April 2019)

BeroBionicon schrieb:


> Hab nach etwa 175 km ebenfalls das selbe Symptom. Habe Canyon eine Anfrage geschickt, um die genauen Maße der Gleitlager des Rahmens sowie der der Schrauben zu erfahren. Die Schrauben sollen laut angäbe mit 3 Nm angezogen werden, beim lösen(!) der Schrauben habe ich den Innensechskant der beiden Schrauben verdrückt da in der Tat keine metrische ISO Schraube verwendet wurde. Schon blöd, wenn man selber an seinem Direktversender-Rad schraubt und es wegen unnötigen Schraubentypen zu Problemen kommt. Jedenfalls sind die Gleitlager des Dämpfers noch super und laufen gut. Werde sie jedoch sowohl für den Yoke als auch für den Dämpfer bei Huber ordern, sobald ich die genauen Maße habe. Für den Dämpfer sind 22x8 Gleitlager passend.
> 
> 
> 
> Bei mir knarzt auch definitiv das Steuerrohr unter selbigem Anwendungsfall (Stoppie). Abschmieren und erneutes Anziehen des Vorbaus hat keine Wirkung gezeigt. Das Symptom laut anderen Carbonradlern aber durchaus üblich und nicht weiter besorgniserregend (sofern man keine optischen oder spürbaren Veränderungen am Steuerrohr entdecken kann!)


----------



## Konafiveo (25. April 2019)

So Leute Problem behoben

Neuen Hope Steuersatz eingebaut....Knacken knarzen weg....

Der Orginale von Acros....ist echt Rotze.. Lagertausch nicht möglich da ein Teil...

Naja ist ja auch ein Verschleiß Teil

Von Canyon kam bisher keine Reaktion....sehr schade....

Das Bike ist jetzt ein Jahr alt....hatte sehr viel Ärger damit ...Dämpfer....Yoke...diverse Lager ....

Aber vom Fahren ....mega

Nächsten Monat kommt das neue Santa Cruz Megatower....ich bin mal gespannt,wie es da so läuft

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle für die hilfreichen Tipps


----------



## BeroBionicon (25. April 2019)

marto_bike schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wisst ihr,ob das die richtige Buchsen sind:https://www.igus.eu/product/70
> Ich denke,dass die Maßen 1012-10 sind ?
> Danke !


Did you determine the measurements yourself? If not where did you find them? Hast du die Maße selber ermittelt? Wenn nicht, wo hast du sie her?


----------



## BeroBionicon (25. April 2019)

Konafiveo schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> Da mein Torque vorne knarzt wie Sau...zb.Stoppi bin ich mal auf Fehlersuche gegangen...Steuersatz...Gabel usw.
> 
> Dabei sind mir Risse aufgefallen....bzw.es sieht so aus....was meint ihr????‍♀️Anhang anzeigen 851603 Anhang anzeigen 851604 Anhang anzeigen 851605 Anhang anzeigen 851604 Anhang anzeigen 851605



Sieht bei mir vergleichbar bis übler aus...


----------



## Stinky2005 (26. April 2019)

Stinky2005 schrieb:


> Mojn, ich klinke mich mal mit ein. Nachdem ich das hier alles gelesen habe, musste ich leider feststellen das auch an meinem `18 Torque AL das Yoke außermittig hängt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So, ich möchte einen Zwischenbericht zu meinem Problem mit dem schiefen Yoke weitergeben, vielleicht hilft es jemanden der auch davon betroffen ist.

Einige meinten ja es sein nicht schlimm und man sollte doch einfach fahren und das übliche aus deiner Mücke einen Elefanten gemache. Da es fachlich einfach Falsch ist, was Canyon da zusammen gewurschtel haben, habe ich das Rad eingeschickt. Am 20. März kam es dort an.

Gestern habe ich es wiederbekommen, keine Sendungsbenachrichtigung, an die falsche Lieferadresse geschickt, Fettabdrücke auf dem Rahmen, kein Druck in der Vorderradbremse.

ABER ich habe einen neuen Rahmen bekommen, somit war es wohl doch keine Mücke. Dieser ist nun sogar gerade, flex nicht und hat das Yoke aus der Jahr `18 dran, ohne die neuen Schrauben.


Die Sattelstütze wurde bei KS eingeschickt da man die in fast jeden Position, durch ziehen am Sattel, gut 3-5cm herausziehen kann. Das Problem habe ich immer noch. Hat dafür jemand einen Tip?

Cheers


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. April 2019)

Nicht dran ziehen?
Schön das du n neuen Rahmen hast, aber du reklamierst das Yoke und bekommst das alte ohne Schrauben?


----------



## swindle (26. April 2019)

BeroBionicon schrieb:


> Hab nach etwa 175 km ebenfalls das selbe Symptom. Habe Canyon eine Anfrage geschickt, um die genauen Maße der Gleitlager des Rahmens sowie der der Schrauben zu erfahren. Die Schrauben sollen laut angäbe mit 3 Nm angezogen werden, beim lösen(!) der Schrauben habe ich den Innensechskant der beiden Schrauben verdrückt da in der Tat keine metrische ISO Schraube verwendet wurde. Schon blöd, wenn man selber an seinem Direktversender-Rad schraubt und es wegen unnötigen Schraubentypen zu Problemen kommt. Jedenfalls sind die Gleitlager des Dämpfers noch super und laufen gut. Werde sie jedoch sowohl für den Yoke als auch für den Dämpfer bei Huber ordern, sobald ich die genauen Maße habe. Für den Dämpfer sind 22x8 Gleitlager passend.
> 
> 
> 
> Bei mir knarzt auch definitiv das Steuerrohr unter selbigem Anwendungsfall (Stoppie). Abschmieren und erneutes Anziehen des Vorbaus hat keine Wirkung gezeigt. Das Symptom laut anderen Carbonradlern aber durchaus üblich und nicht weiter besorgniserregend (sofern man keine optischen oder spürbaren Veränderungen am Steuerrohr entdecken kann!)




Du hast also auch dieses Spiel beim anheben. Dann lag ich schon richtig mit der Vermutung dass es an der Verschraubung Hinterbau - Yoke liegt, oder? Hast du den Yoke mit den Kontermuttern oder den ohne? Wenn du die neuen Buchsen hast, würd mich mal interessieren ob du das Problem damit abstellen konntest.

Der Ersatzyoke mit den Kontermuttern wird bei mir Anfang Juli eintreffen. Von Canyon habe ich die schriftliche Zusage dass das Spiel keinen Schaden am Bike hervorruft, wenn doch, wird Canyon mir kostenlos einen neuen Rahmen zur Verfügung stellen.

Von Canyon wurde mir auch gesagt dass es im MY2019 einen fliegenden Wechsel von ungekontertem Yoke zu gekontertem Yoke gab, weil sie vereinzelt Fälle hatten wo der Yoke am Sitzrohr anstieß.

FYI: Auf Antworten zu EMails muss ich bei Canyon wesentlich länger warten, wie wenn ich den Chat auf Facebook benutze, hier erfolgt in der Regel eine Antwort innerhalb eines Tages. Funktioniert bei euch das Chattool auf der Canyon Homepage?


----------



## Malte80 (25. August 2019)

Da ich immer wieder von Spiel im Hinterbau lese und selbst viele Probleme mit klapperndem Hinterbau hatte hier mal meine kleine Historie: 
Neurad ausgepackt und Spiel in den Gleitlager/Buchsen von Iglidur,
Canyon schickt neuen Yoke ohne Gleitlager,
Bei Igus/Iglidur neue bestellt: ein Paar WFM-1012-10 und ein Paar QFM-1012-10
Diese eingepresst und mal den Bolzen zum Test in die Lager gesteckt und siehe da: Spiel! der Bolzen wackelt im Lager (allerdings weniger als vorher),
ärgerlich aber eingebaut und damit in den Alpenurlaub nach Saalbach Hinterglemm und Ischgl...nach einigen Tiefenmetern ist das Spiel fast weg....wie kann das sein? Haben die Lager Wasser gezogen und sich ausgedehnt? 

Auf der Igus/Iglidur Website steht folgendes:

*Lagerspiel bei Gleitlagern*

Polymerlager benötigen wegen der größeren Wärmeausdehnung ein größeres Lagerspiel als metallische Gleitlager. Das Spiel für iglidur® Gleitlager von igus® ist für die Einsatzbedingungen der Polymergleitlager ausgelegt. Wenn weitere Hinweise fehlen, schließt dieses Lagerspiel die Verwendung der Gleitlager bis 75% relative Luftfeuchtigkeit ein. Das Lagerspiel stellt sicher, daß es auch unter diesen Bedingungen nicht zum Klemmen der Lager auf der Welle kommt.

Wird im konkreten Einsatzfall nur sporadisch eine Schwenkbewegung bei Raumtemperatur ausgeführt, kann das Lagerspiel verringert werden, z. B. durch Einpressen in eine untermaßige Aufnahmebohrung. igus® bietet bei entsprechendem Bedarf auch Lager in Sondertoleranz an.

Vorteile des größeren Lagerspiels

Weniger Energieaufwand
leichter Lauf
einfache Montage der Welle
Ausgleich von Fluchtungsfehlern


----------



## Malte80 (25. August 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> hat wer von euch schon mal die sitzstrebe ausgebaut? ich habe das getan als ich die buchsen am yoke getauscht habe.




Ja zum wechseln der Buchse/Gleitlager....hatte auch deutlich zu hörendes und mit den Fingern fühlendes Spiel.
Neue Lager rein und immer noch Spiel....Liegt bei mir aber eindeutig an den Lagern und nicht an der Strebe...Alle Buchsen von Iglidur, auch die neuen weisen bei mir Spiel auf...mal mehr mal weniger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swindle (26. August 2019)

also ich habe für mich eine tatsächliche Abstellmaßnahme gefunden. Zumindest vorläufig, hat jetzt nach dem WE ca. 88 KM und knapp 2000 hm bzw Tiefenmeter gehalten:

Dort wo die Sitzstrebe in die Verbindungstelle der Rahmenverbindung übergeht (kA wie des Teil heißt - nicht der Yoke), sprich dort wo die Ausformung der sitzstrebe in die Vertiefung des Lagersitzes trifft, habe ich aus Alufolie gewickelte ringe eingelegt und das spiel dort verringern zu können. Nachdem ich auch schon den neuen Yoke + Schrauben habe, habe ich die Dicke der Kunststoffunterlegscheiben der Klemmschrauben, die meiner Meinung nach keinen Wert haben, mithilfe von Klebeband (flexibel bzw. federnd), knapp verdoppelt und wieder angezogen. Siehe da, kein Schlagen mehr, und das seitliche Spiel des HR hat sich stark vermindert. 

Ich werde kommendes WE am Molvenosee sein, dann kommt der richtige Härteeinsatz. Mal sehen was meine Pfuschlösung tatsächlich aushält. Ich werde die Lösung so an Canyon kommunizieren. Die haben ja von mir ein Video mit dem Fehlerbild gefordert. Aber das Spiel beim anhebne lässt sich, meiner Meinung nach nicht auf Video festhalten...


----------



## bdtme (26. August 2019)

Mal kein Yoke-Thema:
Welche PM-Adapter brauche ich denn um eine MT5 zu montieren, idealerweise auf die bestehenden SRAM Scheiben am AL6.0 ?


----------



## Beebob (26. August 2019)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Da die Lager sich eh nur 3-4 vor und zurück bewegen ist es auf völlig egal ob du ein Lager für nen Euro oder 10€ einbaust.
> Nach x-mal einfedern is das wenige Fett darin zur Seite geräumt und die Lager laufen trocken.
> Dann kommt das Wasser und der Staub und das war’s.



Die billigen verbauten China Lager laufen sehr rauh und man merkt jetzt schon eine größere Toleranz. Die SKF Lager laufen ruhig und schön geschmeidig  - man merkt sofort den Unterschied. Diese Lager verwende ich schon immer und meine Erfahrung ist, dass bisher alle SKF viel länger gehalten haben, als die billigen verbauten. Außer in meinem Speci Enduro, da  sind immer noch die ersten Lager drin und das schon seit 5 Jahren. Aber in meinen bisherigen Canyons haben die originalen Lager nie lange gehalten.


----------



## backcountrybonn (1. September 2019)

Gibt es hier ein paar Fahrrer*innen  die vom Torque die Aluvariante tubless fahren und etwas über das Gesamtgewicht (Größe S-M) berichten können? Meine Frau hat sich nun für das Frauenmodell al 5 in S entschieden und mir gefällt das al 6 eigentlich auch ganz gut. Wie konkret ist denn die Angabe auf der Homepage bezüglich des Gewichts?


----------



## backcountrybonn (10. September 2019)

So, Torque AL 6  ist gekauft und steht im Fuhrpark. Eine erste Frage: Ist es denn normal, dass die Eagle-Kassette lose auf dem Freilauf aufgesteckt ist?


----------



## swindle (10. September 2019)

ich glaub ja nicht. Aber wenn die lose drauf gesteckt ist, wie passt das LR überhaupt in den Hinterbau? Ist doch eine GX kassette, oder?


----------



## backcountrybonn (10. September 2019)

So schaut es bei mir auch aus:




__





						Canyon Spectral AL & CF 2018/2019/2020
					

So sieht das dann geöffnet aus. Die Kassette muss bewusst entfernt werden und fällt nicht ab, selbst wenn man das Laufrad daran aufhebt. Beim Montieren klickt sie wieder ein.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## PeterStiel (10. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen, vilt passt das gerade nicht hier her ich bin neu in der szene und würde mich über leute freuen die mir trails zeigen können bin aus 52249 Eschweiler. 
Lg Peter


----------



## Black-Down (10. September 2019)

PeterStiel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, vilt passt das gerade nicht hier her ich bin neu in der szene und würde mich über leute freuen die mir trails zeigen können bin aus 52249 Eschweiler.
> Lg Peter


nun dann begrüßen wir Dich...hast Du denn ein Torque ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterStiel (10. September 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> nun dann begrüßen wir Dich...hast Du denn ein Torque ?


 Sry was ist ein Torque?


----------



## Black-Down (10. September 2019)

hm wie soll ich Dir das erklären...
das ist ein Model der Firma Canyon(Bikehersteller)und in diesem Thema hier geht’s um genau dieses Model und wer eins hat kann sich hier Tips mit anderen austauschen


----------



## PeterStiel (10. September 2019)

Achso ich fahre ein ghost kato fs, ich suche leute zum gemeinsamen fahrrad fahren usw


----------



## bfri (10. September 2019)

Hat anscheinend schon das richtige Forum gefunden. 





__





						MTB4Friends (Eschweiler)
					

Wir sind eine Gruppe von Mountainbikern, die ihr Hobby relativ regelmäßig im Bereich der Nordeifel, aber auch grenzüberschreitend (Holland + Belgien) ausübt. Grundsätzlich kann jeder mit uns fahren. Eine gute Grundkondition um Touren zwischen 40  - 70 KM bei "einigen" Höhenmetern durchzustehen...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## swindle (11. September 2019)

PeterStiel schrieb:


> Achso ich fahre ein ghost kato fs, ich suche leute zum gemeinsamen fahrrad fahren usw



blöde Frage, wie genau bist du dann genau hier gelandet? Es gibt genügend Unterforen wo nach Touren gefragt werden kann.

Schau doch hier nach deiner Region und starte oder schließe dich dort einem Thread an.






						Lokale Bikeforen
					

...hier findest Du eigene Forenbereiche für viele verschiedene Regionen. Finde Biker aus Deiner Stadt!




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Black-Down (11. September 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> blöde Frage, wie genau bist du dann genau hier gelandet? Es gibt genügend Unterforen wo nach Touren gefragt werden kann.
> 
> Schau doch hier nach deiner Region und starte oder schließe dich dort einem Thread an.
> 
> ...


wenn einer neu ist und so garkeine Ahnung hat isses doch ok zu fragen...ich bin nun schon 10 jahre dabei aber das forum zu bedienen,kann ich mir vorstellen, ist für jemanden ganz neuen sicher nicht so einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (11. September 2019)

Anscheinend probiert er es bereits seit 2. August.
Soo langsam müsste doch.....


----------



## Black-Down (11. September 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Anscheinend probiert er es bereits seit 2. August.
> Soo langsam müsste doch.....


hehe meinst Du


----------



## Black-Down (11. September 2019)




----------



## backcountrybonn (13. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

kurze Frage: waren bei euch am 2019er Modell mit SRAM GX Eagle und e13-Kettenfürhung auch ein Spacer (Kettenführung) zu viel verbaut? Beim höchsten Gang schleift etwas die Kettführung (gleich an zwei unterschiedlichen Rädern), die Kennlinie und die Kurbelspacer sind aber für die verbauten Kettenblätter in Ordnung. So wild ist es nicht, trägt sich ja mit der Zeit auch von alleine ab . Oder man kann auch noch etwas abhobeln, hrhr.


----------



## sendit89 (13. September 2019)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kurze Frage: waren bei euch am 2019er Modell mit SRAM GX Eagle und e13-Kettenfürhung auch ein Spacer (Kettenführung) zu viel verbaut? Beim höchsten Gang schleift etwas die Kettführung (gleich an zwei unterschiedlichen Rädern), die Kennlinie und die Kurbelspacer sind aber für die verbauten Kettenblätter in Ordnung. So wild ist es nicht, trägt sich ja mit der Zeit auch von alleine ab . Oder man kann auch noch etwas abhobeln, hrhr.


War bie mir auch so, dass es auf dem größten Ritzel geschliffen hatte. Inzwischen ist das beinahe weg  Riecht eben manchmal nach verkokeltem Plastik 

Ich hatte ebenfalls versucht andere Spacer zu nutzen aber dann hat es beim kleinen Ritzel geschliffen.


----------



## ChristophBraun (16. September 2019)

Hiho hiho.. könnt ihr mir helfen.. ich brauch eine neue steckachse fürs hinterrad.. bike ist ein Canyon Torque CF 9.0 von 2018.. leider finde ich nirgends die achsmaße


----------



## Rockymoutain5 (16. September 2019)

ChristophBraun schrieb:


> Hiho hiho.. könnt ihr mir helfen.. ich brauch eine neue steckachse fürs hinterrad.. bike ist ein Canyon Torque CF 9.0 von 2018.. leider finde ich nirgends die achsmaße


Laut Canyon Homepage 12x148


----------



## ChristophBraun (17. September 2019)

Schön und gut.. Aber was für ein Konus. Welche gewindesteigung.


----------



## swindle (17. September 2019)

Sind die nicht alle gleich solange Ø und Länge passt? Oder willst du dir selber eine bauen?


----------



## ChristophBraun (17. September 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> Sind die nicht alle gleich solange Ø und Länge passt? Oder willst du dir selber eine bauen?




Achsen sind nie gleich.. Gibt mit und ohne Konus.. Dann verschiedene gewindesteigung und und und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swindle (18. September 2019)

ah, wieder was gelernt. dann bin ich mal gespannt was du rausfindest. kannst es, falls du deine antwort wo anders findest, auch gern hier posten. 

als tipp: wenn du Canyon über Facebook anschreibst, bekommst du idR. schneller antworten wie über deren Homepage/Mailadresse...


----------



## streetcleaner (25. September 2019)

Hallo Torque Gemeinde.....ist es bei Euch auch so das der Yoke so langsam aber sicher seine Schwarze Farbe verliert und einen Goldstich bekommt ? Ist ja so nicht weiter schlimm ,sieht aber bescheiden aus.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (26. September 2019)

Also bei mir bislang nicht . Allerdings wollte ich gestern die Bremsbeläge wechseln (SRAM code) und bei beiden gingen die kolben nicht zurück . Statt einer 175 € Reparatur habe ich mich dann für den kompletten Austausch entschieden.
Es wird nun eine Magura mt 7 . Ich bin gespannt .

Grund dafür war die Aussage ( die auch häufiger zu lesen war ) , dass die Sram bremsen gerne mal Probleme mit den Kolben haben .

Wir hoffen mal, dass ich mich richtig entschieden habe


----------



## streetcleaner (26. September 2019)

Die MT7 ist mit Sicherheit eine gute Wahl. Ich aber habe auf Hope Tech3 V4 gesetzt weil ich generell Hope Teile sehr Geil finde.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. September 2019)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Also bei mir bislang nicht . Allerdings wollte ich gestern die Bremsbeläge wechseln (SRAM code) und bei beiden gingen die kolben nicht zurück . Statt einer 175 € Reparatur habe ich mich dann für den kompletten Austausch entschieden.
> Es wird nun eine Magura mt 7 . Ich bin gespannt .
> 
> Grund dafür war die Aussage ( die auch häufiger zu lesen war ) , dass die Sram bremsen gerne mal Probleme mit den Kolben haben .
> ...


175€ Reparatur?
Wenn die Kolben wirklich hängen dauert es noch keine 10min sie zu mobilisieren.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (27. September 2019)

sollen wohl alle nicht mehr zu mobilisieren sein ......... möglicherweise aufgrund zuviel gewalt beim versuch, diese wieder zu mobilisieren


----------



## Trail-Trialer (3. Oktober 2019)

.....falls jemand ein Frame-Set in L will.....


----------



## swindle (4. Oktober 2019)

Warum ist der yoke silber?


----------



## Trail-Trialer (4. Oktober 2019)

Weil´s geiler aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. Oktober 2019)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> Weil´s geiler aussieht.


#fakenews


----------



## swindle (5. Oktober 2019)

Wie hast des gemacht? Umlackiert? Entlackt?


----------



## Dominic1212 (6. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Leute,

haben soeben das Rad meiner Freundin zusammengebaut. Torque AL 6.0 WMN in Größe XS.

Rad ist aus dem Outlet. 2018´er Modell. Yoke ist noch nicht gekonntert hat aber auch keinen Flex und sitzt mittig. 


Jetzt zum eigentlichen Problem:

Wenn komplett ausgefedert schlägt der Yoke an die Lagerung an. Dämpfer kann auch nur bis knapp vor die 20% Marke ausfedern.

Einzige Möglichkeiten wären falsches Dämpfermaß Rahmen falsch geschweißt ( glaube ich eher nicht ).

Verbauter Dämpfer ist ein RC Super Deluxe 250x70. 






Könnte eventuell jemand mit einem XS Rahmen checken was bei ihm verbaut ist?

Denke es sollte eher 230x65 sein. 

Wäre super dankbar. 

Hoffe das läuft dann so das ich nur den Dämpfer zurückschicke und einen neuen bekomme. 
Keinen Bock auf Rückversand oder vorbeizufahren .


Grüße
Dominic


----------



## Flchlndwnhiller (6. Oktober 2019)

Nunja,es wird ja immer gesagt wer ein Canyon kauft muss auch schrauben koennen....Allerdings geht das doch weit ueber dem zumutbaren hinaus.Ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das die Probleme jetzt so richtig losgehen.Hinterhertelefonieren ohne Ende kommt auf dich zu.Pack das Ding ein und schicks zurueck,auch wenns aergerlich ist.Das erspart dir jede Menge Aerger,glaub mir.


----------



## Dominic1212 (6. Oktober 2019)

Haben nen guten Deal gemacht. Notfalls wird der falsche verkauft und was passendes gekauft. 

Habe mir vor 2 Monaten nen Sender CF 9.0 geholt ... 3 Tage von Bestellung bis zu mir nach Hause inkl. dem 500 €
Rabatt den es damals gab also da hat noch alles gepasst. 

Wie das hier passieren kann ist mir ein Rätsel. Wenn das Rad ausfedert gibt es ein lautes klack wenn das Yoke die Umlenkung berührt.

Sollte auch dem unfähigsten Mitarbeiter auffallen. .

Aber Frage bleibt nach dem originalen Dämpfermaß.

Gruß
Dominic


----------



## Flchlndwnhiller (6. Oktober 2019)

Ich kann dich ja verstehen,die Angebote sind schon gut(wenn alles laeuft).Manchmal muss man einfach die Erfahrung selber machen.Ab und an klappts ja auch mit dem Service bei Canyon.Halt uns auf dem laufenden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (7. Oktober 2019)

Dominic1212 schrieb:


> Haben nen guten Deal gemacht. Notfalls wird der falsche verkauft und was passendes gekauft.
> 
> Habe mir vor 2 Monaten nen Sender CF 9.0 geholt ... 3 Tage von Bestellung bis zu mir nach Hause inkl. dem 500 €
> Rabatt den es damals gab also da hat noch alles gepasst.
> ...


Bau mal den Dämpfer aus und schau ob er dann ganz rauskommt. Wenn ja, blockiert tatsächlich der yoke /kettenstrebe den vollen hub, was äußerst schlecht wäre- dann vermutlich wirklich falsches Einbaumaß. Würde erstmal keinesfalls fahrenm. 
Zum beim XS verbauten Dämpfer Maß kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.


----------



## Dominic1212 (7. Oktober 2019)

So nach langer Zeit in der Warteschleife wurde mir mitgeteilt das Rad muss zurück. Wartezeit wurde mit sehr lang beantwortet. 
Dämpfer hätten sieh eh nicht im Haus ......

Würde aber eher auf Rücknahme hinauslaufen weil Dämpfer nicht im Hause .... WTF.

Na ich 


Werden den jetzigen Dämpfer verkaufen und einen passenden besorgen. Kostet noch mal etwas extra aber insgesamt noch immer nen Schnapper. 


Werde mal ne Mail schreiben...


----------



## Dominic1212 (7. Oktober 2019)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Bau mal den Dämpfer aus und schau ob er dann ganz rauskommt. Wenn ja, blockiert tatsächlich der yoke /kettenstrebe den vollen hub, was äußerst schlecht wäre- dann vermutlich wirklich falsches Einbaumaß. Würde erstmal keinesfalls fahrenm.
> Zum beim XS verbauten Dämpfer Maß kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.




Schon geschehen. Ist definitiv falsches Dämpfermaß!


----------



## Mu3rt0 (7. Oktober 2019)

Dominic1212 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> haben soeben das Rad meiner Freundin zusammengebaut. Torque AL 6.0 WMN in Größe XS.
> 
> ...


Da hamse wohl mal wieder die Putzfrau Schrauben lassen. Hier mal das XS von meiner Frau.


----------



## Dominic1212 (7. Oktober 2019)

Könntest du bitte noch die Einbaulänge ablesen. Hub 65 hat dein Foto schon mal bestätigt. Müsste oben in der Nähe des Rebound Einstellrings drauf stehen 

Danke


----------



## Mu3rt0 (7. Oktober 2019)

Dominic1212 schrieb:


> Könntest du bitte noch die Einbaulänge ablesen. Hub 65 hat dein Foto schon mal bestätigt. Müsste oben in der Nähe des Rebound Einstellrings drauf stehen
> 
> Danke


Ach Mensch ich dachte das wäre klar, hattest oben irgendwo ja auch schon richtig erraten.
230x65


----------



## Dominic1212 (7. Oktober 2019)

Super Danke !


----------



## toBina (7. Oktober 2019)

Bei mir ist auch der Dämpfer mit 230x65 verbaut, aber die Angaben auf der Homepage stimmen leider nicht, da ist nur von den 250x70 die Rede. Ebenso ist der alte Yoke ohne die Konterschrauben verbaut. Canyon möchte mir auch nicht den neuen samt Konterschrauben zusenden...

Zitat Mail von Canyon:
"Aus Gründen des Bauraums bei XS Rahmen ist der Einbau eines kürzeren Dämpfers unumgänglich, wir bitten die fehlenden Angaben unserer Website zu entschuldigen.

XS: 230x65mm / S-XL 250x70

Da du ein 2018er Modell gekauft hast, sind die Änderungen des 2019er Modells noch nicht integriert. Wir bitten um Verständnis, eine Nachsendung des neuen Yoke ist uns nicht möglich. "


----------



## swindle (8. Oktober 2019)

hi, 

ich fang mal wieder damit an: Welchen Druck fahrt ihr in eurem X2? Ich wieg fahrfertig ohne Rucksack, in Klamotten ca. 76Kg. Zuletzt habe ich ca. 150 PSI reingepumpt und fand das ansprechverhalten schon sehr gut. Leider hatte ich das gefühl dass der Dämpfer schon bei "leichten" Belastungen durchfährt. Sprich wenn man einigermaßen Flott zb. durch den Bergkastelltrail in Nauders fährt ohne jetzt groß die Doubles zu springen. 

Außerdem glaube ich nutzt der Dämpfer nicht den kompletten Verfahrweg des Tauchrohrs(?) sprich der ring bleibt immer ca. 5m vor Ende des Kolbens stehen - egal wie hart der Schlag war....


----------



## Rick7 (8. Oktober 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> Außerdem glaube ich nutzt der Dämpfer nicht den kompletten Verfahrweg des Tauchrohrs(?) sprich der ring bleibt immer ca. 5m vor Ende des Kolbens stehen - egal wie hart der Schlag war....



Dämpferhub muss nicht gleich Länge der Kolbenstange sein. Ggf. Ist diese halt einfach 5 mm länger, was ja auch Sinn macht. Miss halt mal nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swindle (8. Oktober 2019)

ja wenn ich den Setup Guide von Fox anschau:







sollte der komplette Hub dem Gesamtfederweg entsprechen. Bei mir endet er allerdings ungefähr auf höhe  der Kashima Beschriftung auf dem Bild. 

Mit Nachmessen meinst du Luft raus und dann schauen wie weit er rein geht?

Generell check ich die Anleitung nicht ganz:

*"When adding air* to the air chamber, it is important to equalize the positive and negative air chambers by slowly compressing the shock through 25% of its travel 10-20 times after every 50psi Addition."

Wenn ich nun die Luft rausgelassen habe, pumpe ich immer 50 PSI rein, und feder dann paar mal ein damit der Luftausgleich stattfinden kann. Passiert das mit der Pumpe am Dämpfer oder Ohne?


----------



## RK85 (8. Oktober 2019)

Lass doch einfach mal die Luft komplett ab und feder vorsichtig ein dann siehst du es doch.


----------



## swindle (8. Oktober 2019)

RK85 schrieb:


> Lass doch einfach mal die Luft komplett ab und feder vorsichtig ein dann siehst du es doch.



Hatte ich auch vor nur:



swindle schrieb:


> Generell check ich die Anleitung nicht ganz:
> 
> *"When adding air* to the air chamber, it is important to equalize the positive and negative air chambers by slowly compressing the shock through 25% of its travel 10-20 times after every 50psi Addition."
> 
> Wenn ich nun die Luft rausgelassen habe, pumpe ich immer 50 PSI rein, und feder dann paar mal ein damit der Luftausgleich stattfinden kann. Passiert das mit der Pumpe am Dämpfer oder Ohne?




Mit oder ohne Pumpe am Dämpfer Druckausgleich?


----------



## Mu3rt0 (8. Oktober 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch vor nur:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In der Regel ohne Pumpe.


----------



## Brauseklaus (8. Oktober 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich fang mal wieder damit an: Welchen Druck fahrt ihr in eurem X2? Ich wieg fahrfertig ohne Rucksack, in Klamotten ca. 76Kg. Zuletzt habe ich ca. 150 PSI reingepumpt und fand das ansprechverhalten schon sehr gut. Leider hatte ich das gefühl dass der Dämpfer schon bei "leichten" Belastungen durchfährt. Sprich wenn man einigermaßen Flott zb. durch den Bergkastelltrail in Nauders fährt ohne jetzt groß die Doubles zu springen.
> 
> Außerdem glaube ich nutzt der Dämpfer nicht den kompletten Verfahrweg des Tauchrohrs(?) sprich der ring bleibt immer ca. 5m vor Ende des Kolbens stehen - egal wie hart der Schlag war....



War bei mir das Gleiche, der Dämpfer ist bei 20-25% SAG zu schnell durch den Federweg gerauscht. Hab die Endprogression mit nem zusätzlichen Volumenspacer erhöht. Einer hat noch gepasst. Jetzt ist die Kammer voll und es fühlt sich deutlich besser an  
Fahre 120psi bei ca. 78kg fahrfertig.


----------



## Rick7 (8. Oktober 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> ja wenn ich den Setup Guide von Fox anschau:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 920340
> 
> ...


Kannst die Pumpe auch dran lassen, ist völlig egal aber wesentlich unstressiger 
Und das is nur ne Zeichnung, die würde ich jetzt nicht überbewerten. 

Du kannst doch die Kolbenstange auch einfach mal so messen. Wenn der Dämpfer laut Werksangabe z. B. 75 mm hub hat und die Kolbenstange auch 75 mm misst, dann fehlen dir die 5 mm, wo er vorher aufhört. Evtl ist dann einer dieser hub Begrenzungs spacer drinnen, die man raus brechen kann. Den haben viele beim capra rausgebrochen um 180 mm federweg hinten zu haben. Wenn die Kolbenstange aber 80 mm lang ist ist, dann hast du 75 mm hub plus deine "verlorenen" 5 mm. Bei der 36 is das ja auch so. Der letzte cm an den Standrohren ist kein federweg mehr. 170mm federweg = Standrohre = 180mm lang. Verstehst was ich mein?


----------



## swindle (8. Oktober 2019)

Ja glaub so halb 

Hab jetzt mal die Luft rausgelassen: 

Da wo der Gummiring ist, ist der Punkt wo der Dämpfer nicht mehr weiter kann


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Oktober 2019)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Kannst die Pumpe auch dran lassen, ist völlig egal aber wesentlich unstressiger
> Und das is nur ne Zeichnung, die würde ich jetzt nicht überbewerten.
> 
> Du kannst doch die Kolbenstange auch einfach mal so messen. Wenn der Dämpfer laut Werksangabe z. B. 75 mm hub hat und die Kolbenstange auch 75 mm misst, dann fehlen dir die 5 mm, wo er vorher aufhört. Evtl ist dann einer dieser hub Begrenzungs spacer drinnen, die man raus brechen kann. Den haben viele beim capra rausgebrochen um 180 mm federweg hinten zu haben. Wenn die Kolbenstange aber 80 mm lang ist ist, dann hast du 75 mm hub plus deine "verlorenen" 5 mm. Bei der 36 is das ja auch so. Der letzte cm an den Standrohren ist kein federweg mehr. 170mm federweg = Standrohre = 180mm lang. Verstehst was ich mein?


Also beim X2 geb ich dir recht.
Aber bei der 36 kannste die kompletten 180mm nutzen...ok man muss sich wirklich anstrengen aber es geht.


swindle schrieb:


> Ja glaub so halb
> 
> Hab jetzt mal die Luft rausgelassen: Anhang anzeigen 920707
> 
> Da wo der Gummiring ist, ist der Punkt wo der Dämpfer nicht mehr weiter kann


Is bei meinem auch so. 
Ich glaub mich erinnern zu können im Fox X2 Thread gelesen zu haben das im X2 ein extrem zäher Gummiendanschlag verbaut ist.


----------



## swindle (9. Oktober 2019)

Wenn nun im Setupguide steht 30% vom "total shock travel", dann nehme ich schon den Weg den der Dämpfer verfahren kann, sprich den Weg wo bei mir auf dem Bild jetzt der Gummiring steht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (9. Oktober 2019)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Also beim X2 geb ich dir recht.
> Aber bei der 36 kannste die kompletten 180mm nutzen...ok man muss sich wirklich anstrengen aber es geht.
> 
> Is bei meinem auch so.
> Ich glaub mich erinnern zu können im Fox X2 Thread gelesen zu haben das im X2 ein extrem zäher Gummiendanschlag verbaut ist.


Das is meines Wissens bei der 36 auch so. Harter Anschlagpuffer, dann müsstest du bei einem Durchschlag sogar noch etwas mehr Federweg als regulär nutzen.



swindle schrieb:


> Wenn nun im Setupguide steht 30% vom "total shock travel", dann nehme ich schon den Weg den der Dämpfer verfahren kann, sprich den Weg wo bei mir auf dem Bild jetzt der Gummiring steht, oder?



Das wäre der zur Verfügung stehende Hub, ja. Und wie viel ist das jetzt? Entspricht das dem angebenenen Hub des Dämpfers oder is es weniger?

Und wieso kann der Dämpfer nicht mehr weiter? Blockiert der Dämpfer intern selbst oder steht vielleicht der irgendwas am hinterbau an?


----------



## swindle (9. Oktober 2019)

Der Dämpfer blockiert intern. der Rahmen könnte noch weiter. Den Dämpfer habe ich selbst nicht geöffnet. Der war übrigens im Mai beim Service bei Fox, sollte also eigentlich in Ordnung sein. 

Der abgebildete Verfahrweg entspricht, nach messen, ca. 63 mm. Der Weg der nicht genutzt wird, ist ca. 10 mm.


----------



## AdEx (9. Oktober 2019)

Da wir gerade beim Thema Dämpfer sind...mein Fox X2 macht seit kurzem ein schmatzendes Geräusch beim Einfedern. Relativ laut allerdings nur die ersten paar Male dann wird es ruhiger.

Handelt es sich hierbei um ein Problem? Und wenn ja muss sofort gehandelt werden oder kann ich die letzten Tage gutes Wetter noch nutzen und weiterfahren?


----------



## RK85 (9. Oktober 2019)

Ist Luft im der Dämpfung und müsste damit zum Service ist ein bekanntes X2 Problem hatte meiner schon 2x, ging beide mal auf Garantie durch zum Glück.

Kannst die paar Tage noch weiter fahren und ihm im Winter zum Service geben


----------



## AdEx (9. Oktober 2019)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hatte schon befürchtet, dass die Saison jetzt frühzeitig beendet ist


----------



## swindle (9. Oktober 2019)

Hatte ich auch, mir sagte man dass ich das bald einschicken soll weil der Dämpfer irgendwann dann den Dienst versagen wird. Bei mir sei wohl Stickstoff ins Ölbad diffundiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blex (9. Oktober 2019)

Mit meinem X2 habe ich doch das ein oder andere Problem, leider.
Fahrfertig bin ich bei 95kg, 290 PSI und max Token (6), Rad wird Artgerecht genutzt, Sprünge und co. zu 95% der Fälle in die Landung getroffen ;-)
Im April, war die Dichtung Luftkammer / Ölkammer defekt... das übliche Schmatzen... auf Garantie.
Da habe ich gleich das Upgrade auf 2019 machen lassen um den Anschlagspuffer zu haben (welcher wohl erst 2019 in der Form kam?!) und 300 PSI zu fahren.
Letzten Monat hatte ich dann einen großen Riss im Gehäuse... wurde auf Garantie getauscht.
Seit gestern habe ich jetzt wieder das Schmatzen, ist wohl wieder die Dichtung defekt 

geht dann bald wieder zum Service 

Der Service von FOX und der Speed ist super gut, jedoch blöd das es jetzt defekt 3 ist innerhalb von 5-6 Monaten.


----------



## RK85 (9. Oktober 2019)

Genau das selbe hatte ich mit meinen X2 auch andauern die dichtung kaputt und Luft im Öl. An sich ein super Dämpfer und ich war von der Performance echt zufrieden nur hatte ich kein bock das Teil 2 mal im jahr einzuschicken. Jetzt auf den DHX2 gewechselt und was soll ich sagen einfach Traumhaft das Teil und nicht so anfällig.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (9. Oktober 2019)

dann muss wohl n coil dämpfer her


----------



## Blex (10. Oktober 2019)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> dann muss wohl n coil dämpfer her


nur irgendwie einen zu finden bei dem die Specs stimmen ist schwer... gibt es schon Erfahrungen ob Dämpfer mit 250x75 Probleme mit dem Rahmen machen?


----------



## AdEx (10. Oktober 2019)

Würde ein Hub von 75mm bei Einbaulänge 250mm nicht bedeuten, dass der Dämpfer unbelastet 5mm weiter ausfedert? Dann würde es ja davon abhängig sein, ob zwischen Joke und Rahmen noch genug Platz ist, oder?

Den DVO Jade Coil gibt's vergleichsweise erschwinglich in passendem Einbaumaß.


----------



## Blex (10. Oktober 2019)

AdEx schrieb:


> Würde ein Hub von 75mm bei Einbaulänge 250mm nicht bedeuten, dass der Dämpfer unbelastet 5mm weiter ausfedert? Dann würde es ja davon abhängig sein, ob zwischen Joke und Rahmen noch genug Platz ist, oder?
> 
> Den DVO Jade Coil gibt's vergleichsweise erschwinglich in passendem Einbaumaß.


jau DVO habe ich schon gefunden, prüf ich mal genauer, danke 
nein der 70 und 75 ist gleich, nur der 70ger ist intern mit nem bumper begrenzt er federt also nicht komplett ein.


----------



## AdEx (10. Oktober 2019)

Okay dann hab ich das auch Mal verstanden 
Müsste man ja aber einfach rauskriegen können indem man die Luft komplett ablässt, den Dämpfer komprimiert und dann schaut wie viel Platz die Schwinge noch hat.
Evtl auch die Stelle mit komprimiertem Dämpfer markieren dann Dämpfer raus und checken ob die Schwinge sich zum Rahmen weitere 5mm bewegen lässt.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (10. Oktober 2019)

dvo jde coil hab ich schon in nem torque gesehen. einen rock shox super deluxe hab ich ( glaube ich ) auch schon mal in augenschein genommen. ich überlege auch noch


----------



## Blex (10. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe vorhin mal fix beim ausmessen für den DVO Jade den Anschlag des X2 aufgenommen. Damit man mal ne Idee hat.

der Jade ist bestellt, ich berichte sobald er da ist und ich ihn getestet habe


----------



## AdEx (10. Oktober 2019)

Vom DVO hab ich bisher nur Gutes gehört. Vor allem was Bedien- und Servicefreundlichkeit angeht.

Hast ihn in 250x70 genommen oder testweise 250x75?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blex (10. Oktober 2019)

AdEx schrieb:


> Vom DVO hab ich bisher nur Gutes gehört. Vor allem was Bedien- und Servicefreundlichkeit angeht.
> 
> Hast ihn in 250x70 genommen oder testweise 250x75?


in  250x70, beim testen an einem L Frame, ist mir zuuuu wenig Platz um 250x75 zu vertrauen


----------



## AdEx (10. Oktober 2019)

Okay dann bin ich Mal auf dein Testergebniss gespannt. Der DVO hat es mir nämlich auch angetan.

Darf ich nach deinem fahrfertigen Gewicht und der geforderten Federhärte fragen


----------



## Blex (10. Oktober 2019)

AdEx schrieb:


> Okay dann bin ich Mal auf dein Testergebniss gespannt. Der DVO hat es mir nämlich auch angetan.
> 
> Darf ich nach deinem fahrfertigen Gewicht und der geforderten Federhärte fragen


bin 186 und wiege fahrfertig 97kg. Die Federn habe ich in 500 und 550 bestellt. Ich mags recht straff, wird wohl die 550 werden aber mal schauen was das testen so bringt.


----------



## AdEx (10. Oktober 2019)

Das ist top habe fast dieselben Eckdaten...


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (11. Oktober 2019)

ich auch   danke für die daten und ich bin gespannt auf deinen bericht


----------



## AdEx (15. Oktober 2019)

Kann mir jmd die Maße der benötigten Einbaubuchse zur Dämpfermontage am Rahmen nennen? Werde bei Canyon nicht fündig und das ausmessen ohne Schieblehre nicht so einfach.

Grobe Messung sollte 22x8mm sein oder?


----------



## backcountrybonn (15. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

kurze Frage zum Torqe wmn al 5 meiner Frau, Modell 2019, gekauft vor 6 Wochen bei Canyon. Aber der Yoke schaut doch nach dem 2018er ohne Konterschraube aus, oder?

Viele Grüße


----------



## AdEx (15. Oktober 2019)

Also bei mir schaut das so aus.
Konterschraube ist aber nicht original sondern eine selbst beschaffte.


----------



## backcountrybonn (15. Oktober 2019)

AdEx schrieb:


> Also bei mir schaut das so aus.
> Konterschraube ist aber nicht original sondern eine selbst beschaffte.Anhang anzeigen 924267



Danke dir!

Tja, dann handelt es soch wohl um den alten Yoke ohne Konterschraube. Hier habe ich noch was im Forum gefunden:





						Canyon Torque 2018, 2019
					

Kann mir wer sagen welche Lagerbreite ich beim sram dub bsa für das torque brauch? 100 oder 73mm?




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swindle (16. Oktober 2019)

AdEx schrieb:


> Also bei mir schaut das so aus.
> Konterschraube ist aber nicht original sondern eine selbst beschaffte.Anhang anzeigen 924267


ist das eine normale Standardschraube aus dem Baumarkt? Welche Maße hat die denn?


----------



## AdEx (16. Oktober 2019)

Jo ist ne ganz normale Maschinenschraube. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht M4 Senkkopf, allerdings verzinkt wegen Rost. Länge ist ein gutes Stück länger als die Original, weil ich die eben noch Zuhause hatte


----------



## swindle (17. Oktober 2019)

Bei mir löst sich die normale Schraube immer. Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl dass das Material aus dem die Canyon Schraube gemacht ist, nicht sonderlich hochwertig ist, der Innensechskant ist bei mir schon ziemlich "ausgenudelt". Ich werde mal Baumarkt schauen ob ich dort eine verzinkte oder A2 schraube finde.


----------



## streetcleaner (17. Oktober 2019)

Hat schonmal jemand von Euch einen 30mm Vorbau am L oder XL Torque geschraubt und kann was zu dem anschließenden Ergebnis sagen. Es würde mich reizen einen zu kaufen  aber bin mir nicht sicher ob es wirklich Sinn macht. Ich denke das könnte vielleicht zuviel des Guten sein.


----------



## Blex (17. Oktober 2019)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kurze Frage zum Torqe wmn al 5 meiner Frau, Modell 2019, gekauft vor 6 Wochen bei Canyon. Aber der Yoke schaut doch nach dem 2018er ohne Konterschraube aus, oder?
> 
> Viele Grüße


Wurde ja schon öfter mal geschrieben. Die Konterschrauben braucht es nicht wirklich sofern euer yoke nicht super extremes Spiel hat. Beim fahren wird die Kraft nicht von der Seite wirken damit der yoke von den Schrauben springt.
Ich fahre ohne diese Schrauben und dem alten Yoke jetzt seit bald einem Jahr... ich fahre echt sehr viel, Bikepark fast wöchentlich und drope und springe von klein bis groß so ziemlich alles. Probleme mit dem Yoke gab es noch keine, das einzige was ich empfehlen würde, sind die hochfesten Igus Gleitlager


----------



## swindle (17. Oktober 2019)

bei mir brauchts die schrauben definitiv. ohne die habe ich spiel in die höhe. sprich, wenn ich schrauben weglasse, wackelt der ganze hinterbau -.- hab deswegen aber auch einen Termin bei Canyon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (17. Oktober 2019)

Die Konterschrauben hab ich auch bei mir ersetzt. Die originalen sind echt Murks. 
Die Gleitlager hab ich auch gegen die neuen Lager von ersetzt. 
Übrigens kann man kleinere Mengen dieser Lager als Muster bei Igus gratis bestellen. 
In meinem Fall hab ich den einfach 2-3 Zeilen dazu geschrieben und 3 Tage später kamen vier Lager per UPS.


----------



## Blex (17. Oktober 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> bei mir brauchts die schrauben definitiv. ohne die habe ich spiel in die höhe. sprich, wenn ich schrauben weglasse, wackelt der ganze hinterbau -.- hab deswegen aber auch einen Termin bei Canyon...


Ok, da scheint wohl mehr / was anderes zu sein. Gut mit dem Termin ??


----------



## backcountrybonn (17. Oktober 2019)

Blex schrieb:


> Wurde ja schon öfter mal geschrieben. Die Konterschrauben braucht es nicht wirklich sofern euer yoke nicht super extremes Spiel hat. Beim fahren wird die Kraft nicht von der Seite wirken damit der yoke von den Schrauben springt.
> Ich fahre ohne diese Schrauben und dem alten Yoke jetzt seit bald einem Jahr... ich fahre echt sehr viel, Bikepark fast wöchentlich und drope und springe von klein bis groß so ziemlich alles. Probleme mit dem Yoke gab es noch keine, das einzige was ich empfehlen würde, sind die hochfesten Igus Gleitlager



Also wir sind dieses Jahr auch noch nicht viel gefahren, haben beide ein Torque aus 2019 ohne Lager mit den neuen Konterschrauben. Die Funktion des Yoke ist mir bekannt und ich weiß auch, dass wenn Gewicht/Druck auf dem Rad ist, die Lager strammer sind.

Bei mir am Torque sitzt das rechte Lager am Yoke bombenfest, auch ohne Gewicht/Druck auf dem Rad, das linke Lager lässt sich ganz leicht bewegen. Alles prima! Bei meiner Frau aber lassen sich aber beide Seiten sehr viel weiter bewegen und leider knackt dabei das rechte Lager wie sau. Und diese Knacken ist auch sehr ähnlich dem Geräusch, das beim Pedalieren auf der rechte Seite an ihrem Rad entsteht. Nur aus diesem Grund habe ich die mal Lager am Hinterbau gecheckt. Ist aber nur eine erste Vermutung, viele andere Stellen/Lager/Kassette/Schaltwerk etc. waren okay bzw. fest.


----------



## backcountrybonn (17. Oktober 2019)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Die Konterschrauben hab ich auch bei mir ersetzt. Die originalen sind echt Murks.
> Die Gleitlager hab ich auch gegen die neuen Lager von ersetzt.
> Übrigens kann man kleinere Mengen dieser Lager als Muster bei Igus gratis bestellen.
> In meinem Fall hab ich den einfach 2-3 Zeilen dazu geschrieben und 3 Tage später kamen vier Lager per UPS.



Hast du hier vielleicht einen Link, oder muss man auf der IGUS-Seite den Konfigurator mit den Dimensionen selbst füttern?


----------



## swindle (17. Oktober 2019)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Hast du hier vielleicht einen Link, oder muss man auf der IGUS-Seite den Konfigurator mit den Dimensionen selbst füttern?



findest du auf einen der Seiten hier. Such mal nach Igus. Q2FM 1012 müsste die Bezeichnung sein.


----------



## backcountrybonn (17. Oktober 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> findest du auf einen der Seiten hier. Such mal nach Igus. Q2FM 1012 müsste die Bezeichnung sein.



Danke dir!


----------



## Blex (22. Oktober 2019)

AdEx schrieb:


> Das ist top habe fast dieselben Eckdaten...





Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> ich auch  danke für die daten und ich bin gespannt auf deinen bericht



So bin seit heute zurück aus den Alpen und habe den Jade direkt eingebaut, ging alles Problemlos.
im oberen Dämpferauge habe ich die 22mm Buchse von DVO installiert:








						DVO Suspension Dämpfer Einbaubuchse 8 mm für Jade / Topaz
					

Einbaubuchse für Jade und Topaz Dämpfer. Technische Daten:Kompatibilität:Jade / TopazDurchmesser:8 mmGrößen:18,0 / 19,0 / 22,0 / 22,2 / 23,4 / 24,0 / 25,0 / 25,4 / 26,0 / 28,0 / 30,0 / 31,0 / 32,0 / 32,7 / 34,0 / 37,6 / 38,2 / 39,4 / 40,0 / 42,0 / 56




					www.bike-components.de
				




Im unteren Dämpferauge habe ich  nen normales Gleitlager von RS oder Fox installiert:








						RockShox Führungsbuchsen für Monarch / Kage / Vivid / Ario
					

Gleithülse für Dämpferaugen. Technische Daten:Breite:12,7 mmInnendurchmesser:12,7 mmAußendurchmesser:15 mmKompatibilität:Monarch ab Modell 2011 (alle Modelle)Monarch XX Modell 2012-2019Kage ab Modell 2012 (alle Modelle)Vivid ab Modell 2008 (alle Mode




					www.bike-components.de
				



Und bei Canyon das 8mm Inlay dafür bestellt, das kann man aber auch aus dem installierten Dämpfer nehmen / auspressen wenn man kein Bock hat nen neues zu bestellen.

Bin vorhin nur kurz ne Runde auf dem Hometrail gefahren und bin schwer angetan, nen kicker direkt ins flat und habe noch 33% vom federweg... sollte sich also ausgehen 

morgen dann größere Runde zu den Homespots mit doubles, drops und co.

edit: so erste Runde hinter mir und ich kann nur sagen, ich will nur noch coil fahren. die 550 Feder passt perfekt und bei den großen sachen nutzt er 90-95% des federwegs... der bumper sollte schlimmeres verhindern... bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Mu3rt0 (22. Oktober 2019)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kurze Frage zum Torqe wmn al 5 meiner Frau, Modell 2019, gekauft vor 6 Wochen bei Canyon. Aber der Yoke schaut doch nach dem 2018er ohne Konterschraube aus, oder?
> 
> Viele Grüße


Einfach Canyon ne Mail mit Foto schicken, habe/hatte das selbe am Torque meiner Frau. Mail Kontakt ging recht flott in meinem Fall. Die Lieferung des neuen Yoke und der neuen Schrauben dauert nur ein bisschen da Canyon wohl selbst momentan auf ihre Lieferung wartet.


----------



## backcountrybonn (22. Oktober 2019)

Mu3rt0 schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach Canyon ne Mail mit Foto schicken, habe/hatte das selbe am Torque meiner Frau. Mail Kontakt ging recht flott in meinem Fall. Die Lieferung des neuen Yoke und der neuen Schrauben dauert nur ein bisschen da Canyon wohl selbst momentan auf ihre Lieferung wartet.



Genau das hatte ich letzte Woche noch gemacht. Das Kit mit den neuen Lagern und Schrauben ist schon unterwegs zu uns. Der Kontakt mit Canyon lief auch prima und easy!

Am Torque meiner Frau ist ein nerviges Knacken zu hören. Und zwar nur bei starker Last und nur auf dem rechten Pedal im größten Gang bei steilen Uphills. Vielleicht löst sich nun das Problem mit den neuen Schrauben am Yoke. Wenn nicht, dann geht die Sucherei weiter


----------



## Mu3rt0 (22. Oktober 2019)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Genau das hatte ich letzte Woche noch gemacht. Das Kit mit den neuen Lagern und Schrauben ist schon unterwegs zu uns. Der Kontakt mit Canyon lief auch prima und easy!
> 
> Am Torque meine Frau ist ein nerviges Knacken zu hören. Und zwar nur bei starker Last und nur auf dem rechten Pedal im größten Gang bei steilen Uphills. Vielleicht löst sich nun das Problem mit den neuen Schrauben am Yoke. Wenn nicht, dann geht die Sucherei weiter


Das einzige was an dem Torque meiner Frau geknackt hatte war der miserable billig Plastik Schrott der sich Unterrohrschutz schimpft. Hab ich mit Isolierband behoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swindle (23. Oktober 2019)

witzig dass es das Zitat mir zuschreibt  Noch habe ich gar keine Frau und  meine Freundin fährt ein Jeffsy 

Aber zu deinem Problem: Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, bei mir war das Tretlager lose! ich habe dann beide Lager ausgeschraubt, neu gefettet und dann war Ruhe. Vielleicht hilft dir das auch weiter


----------



## backcountrybonn (23. Oktober 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 927527
> witzig dass es das Zitat mir zuschreibt  Noch habe ich gar keine Frau und meine Freundin fährt ein Jeffsy



Hmpf, jajaa. Ist korrigiert


----------



## AdEx (23. Oktober 2019)

Konnte es nicht abwarten und da mein Fox X2 zum Service musste hab ich mir den DVO Jade gekauft. Gewicht mit Ausrüstung zwischen 95 und knappen 100kg. Momentan bestückt mit der 550lbs Feder komme ich auf ca. 23% Sag. Mit der 500lbs Feder sind es ca. 33% was mir dann doch zu viel war.

Eindruck nach den ersten Ausfahrten:

spricht sehr fein an, lässt sich aber trotzdem noch gut bergauf treten auch ohne climb Switch
zusätzliches Gewicht spürbar aber für mich nicht wirklich störend und durch eine leichte Feder weiter reduzierbar
sieht geil aus 

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass sich beim verstellen der high speed compression das drehrad für die low speed mitdreht. Habe mit dvo geschrieben und erfahren, dass das normal ist und sich die low speed dabei nicht verstellt.


----------



## Blex (23. Oktober 2019)

AdEx schrieb:


> Konnte es nicht abwarten und da mein Fox X2 zum Service musste hab ich mir den DVO Jade gekauft. Gewicht mit Ausrüstung zwischen 95 und knappen 100kg. Momentan bestückt mit der 550lbs Feder komme ich auf ca. 23% Sag. Mit der 500lbs Feder sind es ca. 33% was mir dann doch zu viel war.
> 
> Eindruck nach den ersten Ausfahrten:
> 
> ...


kann ich alles genau so bestätigen, auch große hits steckt er ohne fiesen durchschlag weg


----------



## AdEx (23. Oktober 2019)

Fährst du auch die 550er Feder?
Einziger negativer Punkt bisher sind die schwer zu verstellenden Einstellrädchen.

Hat die low speed compression bei dir auch kaum merkliche clicks?


----------



## Blex (23. Oktober 2019)

AdEx schrieb:


> Fährst du auch die 550er Feder?
> Einziger negativer Punkt bisher sind die schwer zu verstellenden Einstellrädchen.
> 
> Hat die low speed compression bei dir auch kaum merkliche clicks?


550 feder, check.
ja die rädchen sind im vergleich zu fox und rs "robuster" würde ich es mal nennen, aber da stellt man ja eh nur 1x ein. HSC fahre ich fast zu und LSC 4-5 clicks


----------



## backcountrybonn (24. Oktober 2019)

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Empfehlung für leichte (55 Kilo) Fahrer mit der Lyrik RC am Torque? Mit 60 PSI kommen wir erst auf einen gescheiten SAG und die Gabel sinkt im Stand nicht schon zu sehr ein. Gerade bei kleineren Schlägen in Wurzel- und Steinfeldern ist die Lyrik im aktuellen Setup dann doch sehr straff. Den Super Deluxe RCT konnten wir besser auf das leichte Fahrergewicht abstimmen.

Wie viele Tokens und Luftdruck fahrt ihr? 
Vom Werk sollte doch noch ein Token verbaut worden sein, oder?
Ideen? 

Meine alte Lyrik 2017 RCT3 hat 160mm und spricht da mit 45 PSI wesentlich geschmeidiger ein und fühlt sehr nach "mehr" an, bei 55 Kilo Fahrergewicht.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. Oktober 2019)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Habt ihr vielleicht eine Empfehlung für leichte (55 Kilo) Fahrer mit der Lyrik RC am Torque? Mit 60 PSI kommen wir erst auf einen gescheiten SAG und die Gabel sinkt im Stand nicht schon zu sehr ein. Gerade bei kleineren Schlägen in Wurzel- und Steinfeldern ist die Lyrik im aktuellen Setup dann doch sehr straff. Den Super Deluxe RCT konnten wir besser auf das leichte Fahrergewicht abstimmen.
> 
> Wie viele Tokens und Luftdruck fahrt ihr?
> Vom Werk sollte doch noch ein Token verbaut worden sein, oder?
> ...


Bei dem Gewicht würd maximal einen Token fahren. 
Das Problem mit dem einsinken bekommste so einfach wohl kaum in den Griff. Als ersten Versuch könntest du den Debonairshaft gegen den alten Airshaft wechseln um die Negativluftkammer zu verkleinern. Die Größe dieser Negativkammer is nämlich der Grund dafür das sich die Gabel bei niedrigen Drücken zusammenzieht.


----------



## backcountrybonn (24. Oktober 2019)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Bei dem Gewicht würd maximal einen Token fahren.
> Das Problem mit dem einsinken bekommste so einfach wohl kaum in den Griff. Als ersten Versuch könntest du den Debonairshaft gegen den alten Airshaft wechseln um die Negativluftkammer zu verkleinern. Die Größe dieser Negativkammer is nämlich der Grund dafür das sich die Gabel bei niedrigen Drücken zusammenzieht.



Ein paar mm sind ja sicherlich kein Problem, es war aber knapp ein 1 cm, bei 45 PSI. Vielleicht bin ich auch nur etwas kleinlich ... ich messe das nach.

Laut Rock Shox / Canyon arbeitet die Suspension erst ab 55 Kilo. Schon etwas seltsam, wenn man extra ein kleines Bike für Frauen kauft und die Supension dann nicht auf typische XS/S Frauengewichte passt. 

An die Gabel traue ich mich selbst noch nicht heran, höchstens noch die Tokens ausbauen/tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. Oktober 2019)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Ein paar mm sind ja sicherlich kein Problem, es war aber knapp ein 1 cm, bei 45 PSI. Vielleicht bin ich auch nur etwas kleinlich ... ich messe das nach.
> 
> Laut Rock Shox / Canyon arbeitet die Suspension erst ab 55 Kilo. Schon etwas seltsam, wenn man extra ein kleines Bike für Frauen kauft und die Supension dann nicht auf typische XS/S Frauengewichte passt.
> 
> An die Gabel traue ich mich selbst noch nicht heran, höchstens noch die Tokens ausbauen/tauschen.


Das bieten die Großen Hersteller, Fox und Rockshox, ab Werk nicht an. 
Airshaft wechseln is zu nem kleinen Service ca 10min extra Arbeit...großzügig geschätzt. 
Bei ner RockShox Gabel würd ich sowieso lieber heut als morgen nach dem Öl sehen.
Die sind da traditionell recht knauserig.


----------



## MrMikey (24. Oktober 2019)

Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte wie lang es ca. bei Canyon dauert bis die Bikes (speziell Torque) verfügbar sind wenn die nicht verfügbar sind, aber mit „benachrichtige mich“ versehen sind?
Habe mein Glück schon 2 mal versucht bei Canyon allerdings hieß es immer, sie wissen nicht wann es wieder verfügbar ist und ich solle doch den benachrichtige Button benutzen.


----------



## swindle (25. Oktober 2019)

Hat wer ein 2019er torque in "blue Fade" und könnte mir vlt ein paar live Bilder schicken? Danke


----------



## schaaf-ww (25. Oktober 2019)

ich war heute Morgen bei Canyon, da ich mich auch für das Torque interessiere.
Dort wurde mir gesagt das wahrscheinlich ab November das 2020er Modell verfügbar sein wird...


----------



## backcountrybonn (29. Oktober 2019)

Hat jemand eine 170er Dropperpost verbaut, im "M" Rahmen? Auf auf der Canyonseite wird 271mm als maximale Einstecktiefe angegeben. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Stütze die etwas mehr Hub hat und etwas leichtgängiger ist. Aktuell liebäugele ich mit einer mit 175mm Lev von Kindshock, die hat einen Insert von 273mm, und ziehe diese noch 1-2 cm zusätzlich raus. Diese Stütze sollte laut Tabelle ja passen, hat denn denn noch der Bowdenzug noch genug Platz?


----------



## sendit89 (29. Oktober 2019)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine 170er Dropperpost verbaut, im "M" Rahmen? Auf auf der Canyonseite wird 271mm als maximale Einstecktiefe angegeben. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Stütze die etwas mehr Hub hat und etwas leichtgängiger ist. Aktuell liebäugele mit einer mit 175mm Lev von Kindshock, die hat einen Insert von 273mm, und ziehe diese noch 1-2 cm zusätzlich raus. Diese Stütze sollte laut Tabelle ja passen, hat denn denn noch der Bowdenzug noch genug Platz?


Ich habe die Oneup Dropper V2 180mm verbaut. Passt bei mir im M-Rahmen super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backcountrybonn (29. Oktober 2019)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Oneup Dropper V2 180mm verbaut. Passt bei mir im M-Rahmen super


Hm, die wäre auch noch eine Option, ist auch noch 0.5 cm kürzer im Einbau und mir gefällt der Remote auch sehr gut.


----------



## SoundVibration (4. November 2019)

Habe ein türkises 2018er Alu-Torque vor mir in Finale auf den Trails gehabt, unglaublich was das kann nicht nur für den Preis, sondern absolut. 



 zum Schauen, allerdings sieht man mehr Trails mit türkisfarbenem Bike als Bike-Nahaufnahmen. Wer will, der schaut einfach: Auf jeden Fall n cooles Teil!


----------



## SimKla (4. November 2019)

schaaf-ww schrieb:


> ich war heute Morgen bei Canyon, da ich mich auch für das Torque interessiere.
> Dort wurde mir gesagt das wahrscheinlich ab November das 2020er Modell verfügbar sein wird...



Da bin ich mal gespannt, ist ja jetzt November ?


----------



## sendit89 (4. November 2019)

Hat hier schon jemand die Megneg Aircan für den Super Deluxe am Torque getestet?


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (6. November 2019)

Da die 2019 er Torque Modelle auch November 2018 kamen, werden wohl in kürze die neuen kommen


----------



## Stefaan (6. November 2019)

Mir ist vorhin beim Dämpfereinbau was ganz seltsames aufgefallen: die untere Schraube der Dämpferaufnahme geht durch das Dämpferauge und es ist keine zusätzliche Hülse verbaut, die den Durchmesser reduziert. Also 8 mm Durchmesser der Schraube vs. 12,7 mm Gleitlager. Wenn man die Schraube entsprechend am Gleitlager anlegt und festzieht, spürt man tatsächlich kein Spiel mehr. Das erklärt, weshalb mir das nicht beim Fahren aufgefallen ist. Das kann meiner Meinung nach so  unmöglich richtig sein. Fehlt da einfach ein Teil?


----------



## Rockymoutain5 (6. November 2019)

Bei mir ist dort eine Metallhülse verbaut.


----------



## Blex (7. November 2019)

Stefaan schrieb:


> Mir ist vorhin beim Dämpfereinbau was ganz seltsames aufgefallen: die untere Schraube der Dämpferaufnahme geht durch das Dämpferauge und es ist keine zusätzliche Hülse verbaut, die den Durchmesser reduziert. Also 8 mm Durchmesser der Schraube vs. 12,7 mm Gleitlager. Wenn man die Schraube entsprechend am Gleitlager anlegt und festzieht, spürt man tatsächlich kein Spiel mehr. Das erklärt, weshalb mir das nicht beim Fahren aufgefallen ist. Das kann meiner Meinung nach so  unmöglich richtig sein. Fehlt da einfach ein Teil?


Da sollte eine Hülse drin sein. Habe ich letztens erst für meinen zweit Dämpfer bei Canyon gekauft. Wenn deine fehlt, würde ich nen Ticket aufmachen


----------



## swindle (7. November 2019)

Nach einigem hin und her wegen defekten Lagern und Spiel im Hinterbau werde ich von Canyon einen neuen Rahmen für mein CF 8 2019 bekommen. Aktuell habe ich das Stealth Schwarze. Jetzt habe ich das Angebot den CF 7 Rahmen in Blue Fade zu bekommen (Komponenten bleiben gleich).

Ich steh aktuell zwischen den Stühlen was die Entscheidung angeht. Zum einen find ich das Schwarz schon ziemlich cool, allerdings gefällt mir das Blue Fade ebenfalls ziemlich gut. Einzig was mich stört ist der weiße Canyon Schriftzug. 

Was mich an meinem schwarzem Stealth Rahmen stört ist, das die hässliche Carbon einlage direkt vorm Steuersatz am Oberrohr (diverse Bilder gibt's hier im Thread). Ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine. 

Hat wer von euch ein CF7 bzw. ein Torque das nicht komplett schwarz ist, und kann mir sagen wie da das Oberrohr aussieht, gibt's da auch die Sichtcarbonlage?

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir auch mal 1-2 bilder von den Blue Fade bikes schicken, sofern vorhanden. Danke!


----------



## Blex (7. November 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> Nach einigem hin und her wegen defekten Lagern und Spiel im Hinterbau werde ich von Canyon einen neuen Rahmen für mein CF 8 2019 bekommen. Aktuell habe ich das Stealth Schwarze. Jetzt habe ich das Angebot den CF 7 Rahmen in Blue Fade zu bekommen (Komponenten bleiben gleich).
> 
> Ich steh aktuell zwischen den Stühlen was die Entscheidung angeht. Zum einen find ich das Schwarz schon ziemlich cool, allerdings gefällt mir das Blue Fade ebenfalls ziemlich gut. Einzig was mich stört ist der weiße Canyon Schriftzug.
> 
> ...


habe zwar das Pinke CF 9.0 aber auch hier die sichtbare Carboneinlagen beim Steuersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sendit89 (7. November 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> Nach einigem hin und her wegen defekten Lagern und Spiel im Hinterbau werde ich von Canyon einen neuen Rahmen für mein CF 8 2019 bekommen. Aktuell habe ich das Stealth Schwarze. Jetzt habe ich das Angebot den CF 7 Rahmen in Blue Fade zu bekommen (Komponenten bleiben gleich).
> 
> Ich steh aktuell zwischen den Stühlen was die Entscheidung angeht. Zum einen find ich das Schwarz schon ziemlich cool, allerdings gefällt mir das Blue Fade ebenfalls ziemlich gut. Einzig was mich stört ist der weiße Canyon Schriftzug.
> 
> ...


Habe das CF 7 Blue Fade und das Carbon am Steuerrohr ist auch hier sichtbar.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (7. November 2019)

Hier n 18er CF8 in blau. Die Carbon Struktur ist am Oberrohr doch schon zu erkennen. Tut dem Fahrspaß aber kein Abbruch.


----------



## SimKla (7. November 2019)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Hier n 18er CF8 in blau. Die Carbon Struktur ist am Oberrohr doch schon zu erkennen. Tut dem Fahrspaß aber kein Abbruch.Anhang anzeigen 934629Anhang anzeigen 934627



Werde mein CF7 am Dienstag abholen, bin mal gespannt. Finde ja Sichtcarbon an sich schon ziemlich geil...


----------



## swindle (7. November 2019)

Ok, kann ich an sich unterschreiben. Allerdings find ich das hier ja schon eher nicht so ansprechend:





vorallem weil es nicht mal symetrisch ist oder die Schnitte gerade...


----------



## Flchlndwnhiller (7. November 2019)

Ach du sch..sse,das sieht ja aus wie Bastelstunde in der Kita.Aber in der Krabbelgruppe!  Würde ich zurückschicken,geht ja garnicht.


----------



## SimKla (7. November 2019)

Erinnert irgendwie an Pappmache über einem Luftballon 
Symmetrie geht anders.


----------



## S-H-A (7. November 2019)

Völlig normal... Sichtcarbon halt.


----------



## streetcleaner (7. November 2019)

Bei anderen Herstellern sieht das genauso aus , nur das der Lack in den meisten Fällen undurchsichtig ist. Ich finde diese Optik hat aber was . Die Kommentare wie Bastelbude oder so sind da nicht angebracht. Das ganze ist technisch einwandfrei.


----------



## Flchlndwnhiller (7. November 2019)

Genau,die Optik hat was von gewollt aber nicht gekonnt.Also ich hatte auch schon einige Carbonteile vor der Linse,vor allem an Autos,aber so sah das nicht aus.Wenn das die Struktur des Carbons zu sehen ist,ist das ja recht ansehnlich.Aber doch nicht so.Sieht für mich richtig übel aus,und wenns nochso technisch in Ordnung ist.Oder ist das Ratlook?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## streetcleaner (7. November 2019)

Also ganz ehrlich......ich glaube die wissen schon wie man so ein Rahmen herstellt.


----------



## Velo-X (7. November 2019)

Flchlndwnhiller schrieb:


> ….Also ich hatte auch schon einige Carbonteile vor der Linse,vor allem an Autos,aber so sah das nicht aus.Wenn das die Struktur des Carbons zu sehen ist,ist das ja recht ansehnlich.Aber doch nicht so.....


Das sieht doch eigentlich immer so oder ähnlich aus. Diese gewohnte, karierte Carbonoptik ist doch nur eine Sichtcarbonlage, meistens als Deko, zusätzlich drüber - da kann ich das auch genauso mit Lack kaschieren (machen ja auch viele Hersteller).


----------



## Flchlndwnhiller (7. November 2019)

Also,ich glaube sowas geht auch in schön.Würde es so unter dem Tretlager so aussehen wäre es ja noch ok,aber oben auf dem Oberrohr wo man ständig draufstarrt!?Für mich ein NoGo.


----------



## S-H-A (7. November 2019)

Das Stumpi sWorks z.B sieht teilweise genauso aus.


----------



## Flchlndwnhiller (7. November 2019)

Hab ich wieder was gelernt und hätte ich so nicht gewusst.Notiz an mich:Kaufe kein mattes Carbonrad!


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (8. November 2019)

Sieht bei mir auch so aus . Stört nicht obwohl ich sehr pingelig bei der Optik bin . Im schlimmsten falle sticker drüber oder protect folie mit Muster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blex (8. November 2019)

So nen Sticker wäre das richtige  weniger Forum, mehr biken


----------



## SeriousEvil (11. November 2019)

Wenn Man sich hier durch ein Paar Seiten Ließt bekommt man echt ein gespaltenes Gefühl wenn man sich 2020 ein Torque al 6.0 kaufen will. Denkt ihr Canyon kann im Neuen Modell ein paar Fehler auslösen wie die Konter Mudern für das Yoke ? Denkt ihr der AluRahmen steckt auch ein paar stürtze weg oder findet ihr die Qualität nicht so dolle ?


----------



## Mu3rt0 (11. November 2019)

SeriousEvil schrieb:


> Wenn Man sich hier durch ein Paar Seiten Ließt bekommt man echt ein gespaltenes Gefühl wenn man sich 2020 ein Torque al 6.0 kaufen will. Denkt ihr Canyon kann im Neuen Modell ein paar Fehler auslösen wie die Konter Mudern für das Yoke ? Denkt ihr der AluRahmen steckt auch ein paar stürtze weg oder findet ihr die Qualität nicht so dolle ?


Warum sollte das Torque keinen Sturz abkönnen ? Kommt ja auch immer drauf an wie hart der Aufschlag ist. Kaputt bekommste alles. Sollte man Probleme mit dem Yoke haben weil es der alte ist und da nix gekontert oder was auch immer bekommste unkompliziert den neuen mit Konterschrauben. Zumindest in meinem Fall so.


----------



## swindle (18. November 2019)

Was denkt ihr, wird für 2020 ein überarbeitetes Torque kommen? 29er? Oder einfach neue Farben und 1-3 Modelle mit Shimano 1x12?


----------



## Deleted 257086 (18. November 2019)

Moin zusammen,

habe ein Torque CF9 aus 2018. Am Wochenende habe ich festgestellt, dass mein Hinterbau im unteren Lager Spiel hat. Hatte das Thema schonmal eine von euch und kann ich das mit neuen Lagern in den Griff bekommen?


----------



## Brauseklaus (18. November 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr, wird für 2020 ein überarbeitetes Torque kommen? 29er? Oder einfach neue Farben und 1-3 Modelle mit Shimano 1x12?


Das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Das Rad läuft doch „erst“ zwei Jahre. Eher kommt ein 29er Sender in 2020.


----------



## Black-Down (18. November 2019)

Hey,

interessante Beiträge....ich hab mich schon länger ausgehalten wegen anderen Lebenswichtigeren themen aber hab das Torque gut bewegt...
ich hab das 2019 modell und eigentlich nur zwei sachen....knarzen im wiegetritt..kommt von kurbellager
und meine Steckachse hinten löst sich regelmäßig 

wie das Carbon teilweise aussieht ist nicht schön  aber hey hat denn hier jemals einer diesen Torque Rahmen zerbrochen ?
wenn nicht beantwortet sich die frage nach dem aussehen von selbst


----------



## swindle (19. November 2019)

was hat das aussehen damit zu tun ob der rahmen bricht?


----------



## Black-Down (19. November 2019)

is doch ganz einfach...wenn die sichtlage so schrecklich aussieht könnte man ja meinen es hält nicht...aber das ist ja nicht der fall...


----------



## swindle (19. November 2019)

ehrlich gesagt bin ich da nie auf die Idee gekommen dass es nicht halten würde. Andersrum gesagt, gibt es bestimmt genügend rahmen die eine "schöne" Sichtlage haben die aber trotzdem gebrochen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Down (19. November 2019)

siehst du das meine ich doch


----------



## Rick7 (19. November 2019)

Ach, vor kurzem mal n specialized mit undirektionaler Lage Sichtcarbon im Laden angeschaut. So viel anders sah das jetzt auch nicht aus. Gut ein bißchen cleverer platziert vielleicht, aber nicht so der Unterschied.


----------



## Beebob (24. November 2019)

Hallo Leute,
ich werde mich wohl aus eurer Gemeinde verabschieden - es war interessant und unterhaltsam bei euch.

Canyon Torque CF 9.0 Pro Gr. M 2018 abzugeben - siehe im Bikemarkt

Dank eurer Infos - wurde der Joke getauscht, obwohl es nicht notwendig gewesen wäre, aber jetzt gekontert. ;-)

Wer Interesse hat - https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...feature&utm_campaign=bikemarkt&feature=sticky

Viele Grüße


----------



## Black-Down (24. November 2019)

Beebob schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich werde mich wohl aus eurer Gemeinde verabschieden - es war interessant und unterhaltsam bei euch.
> 
> Canyon Torque CF 9.0 Pro Gr. M 2018 abzugeben - siehe im Bikemarkt
> ...


ok manchmal muss mal was neues her...was solls denn werden ?


----------



## swindle (25. November 2019)

War heut bei canyon und hab glaub zufällig ein neues torque gesehen  einer der Mitarbeiter ist gerade mit dem in den Office Bereich rein. Was ich aus 20 m Entfernung sagen kann: es war wohl was in Richtung cf9 also fox 36 factory und x2 factory. Schaltung hat stark nach 12fach XTR ausgesehen. Wieder gleicher Farbverlauf wie bei den aktuellen Carbon Rädern. Sprich unten matt schwarz, übergehend in ein dunkles lila wie es manche spectrals haben. 

Außerdem sagte mir der Werkstatt MA dass es wohl in Zukunft keine Kunststoff gleitlager geben wird und man den Hinterbau nicht mehr so schwimmend machen will. Details wollte er  nicht nennen...


----------



## Trail-Trialer (30. November 2019)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> .....falls jemand ein Frame-Set in L will.....


Es wird immer noch ein neuer Reiter benötigt. ?









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Münstertal finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## backcountrybonn (3. Dezember 2019)

Black-Down schrieb:


> interessante Beiträge....ich hab mich schon länger ausgehalten wegen anderen Lebenswichtigeren themen aber hab das Torque gut bewegt...
> ich hab das 2019 modell und eigentlich nur zwei sachen....knarzen im wiegetritt..kommt von kurbellager
> und meine Steckachse hinten löst sich regelmäßig


Hach, das kenne ich, habe ja auch zwei hier in meinem Fuhrpark. Die Hinterachse löst sich leider auch regelmäßig, an beiden Torques. Hat wer Ideen? Oder einfach eine Steckachse mit Inbus besorgen? ;-)
Und das Knarzen hatte ich auch, das Tretlager war lose, an einem der beiden Räder.

An einem der beiden Räder habe ich auch die neuen Schrauben für den Yoke montiert. Die Montage war einfach und das Geräusch dann auch verschwunden. Ich glaube aber eher, dass das Lager einfach nur verschmutzt war und mit dem Einbau der neuen Schraube und Reinigung des Gleitlagers das Problem verschwunden ist.


----------



## swindle (3. Dezember 2019)

tretlager war bei mir auch lose. mit der steckachse hab ich aber keine Probleme. wobei ich die allerdings auch immer recht fest anziehe...


----------



## swindle (4. Dezember 2019)

Die neuen torques sind Online:









						Torque
					

Heute Trails, morgen Bikepark: Das Torque ist dein do-it-all Gravity Bike und überzeugt dich in allen Bereichen von Freeride über Enduro bis Downhill.




					www.canyon.com
				







swindle schrieb:


> War heut bei canyon und hab glaub zufällig ein neues torque gesehen  einer der Mitarbeiter ist gerade mit dem in den Office Bereich rein. Was ich aus 20 m Entfernung sagen kann: es war wohl was in Richtung cf9 also fox 36 factory und x2 factory. Schaltung hat stark nach 12fach XTR ausgesehen. Wieder gleicher Farbverlauf wie bei den aktuellen Carbon Rädern. Sprich unten matt schwarz, übergehend in ein dunkles lila wie es manche spectrals haben.
> 
> Außerdem sagte mir der Werkstatt MA dass es wohl in Zukunft keine Kunststoff gleitlager geben wird und man den Hinterbau nicht mehr so schwimmend machen will. Details wollte er  nicht nennen...



da hab ich dann wohl das CF8 gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backcountrybonn (4. Dezember 2019)

Huhu zusammen,

die 180mm fühlen sich aktuell in den ersten 1/3 des Federwegs nach weniger an, der Super Deluxe RCT ist aber prima und 'bügelt' alles weg . Ich bekomme die Lyrik Select+ am Torque 2019 al nicht so schön fluffig eingestellt, wie die Lyrik RCT3 (Modelljahr 2018, noch ohne die Debon Air und 'nur' mit 170mm) an meinem alten Swoop 170.

Für die PSI (67) und den Rebound (-9) habe ich mich jetzt an der Trailhead App anhand der Serienummer orientiert und komme auf einen Sag von 25%, da kann ich sicherlich noch gut 5 PSI weglassen und komme Richtung 30%. Viel mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gibt es ja kaum an der RC2.

Gibt es eigentlich einen großen Performenceunterschied zwischen der RC-Charger (FS-LYRK-RC-C2 ) in der Lyrik Select+ und einer Lyrik RCT3 mit 2.1 Charger? Von den weiteren Einstellmöglichkeiten (HSC) jetzt mal abgesehen.

Habt ihr vielleicht noch eine Idee? Aktuell fühlt es sich vorne mehr nach AM als Enduro an :/


----------



## backcountrybonn (5. Dezember 2019)

leer


----------



## Black-Down (5. Dezember 2019)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> leer


Ich bin mal gespannt ob es jemand gibt der Dir deine Fragen beantwortet


----------



## MrMikey (5. Dezember 2019)

Weiß jemand welche Größe die Klemmung des Race Face Chester Vorbau am Torque hat? 31.8mm oder 35mm? Ich kann auf der HP nichts darüber finden.


----------



## Rick7 (6. Dezember 2019)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Huhu zusammen,
> 
> die 180mm fühlen sich aktuell in den ersten 1/3 des Federwegs nach weniger an, der Super Deluxe RCT ist aber prima und 'bügelt' alles weg . Ich bekomme die Lyrik Select+ am Torque 2019 al nicht so schön fluffig eingestellt, wie die Lyrik RCT3 (Modelljahr 2018, noch ohne die Debon Air und 'nur' mit 170mm) an meinem alten Swoop 170.
> 
> ...


Also eigentlich sollte die select plus ne echte, aktuelle Charger 2.1 haben. Da es die Gabel aber nur als OEM Version gibt kann es schon sein, daß es da verschiedene Varianten gibt. In der SELECT (ohne plus) steckt eine abgespeckte Version die ohne bladder aber mit ifp ausgestattet ist. Ist auch keine Motion control, sondern eine Neuentwicklung. Das dürfte vielen nicht klar sein. Wie diese günstigere Dämpfung allerdings funktioniert und ob die besser als die alte Charger Version 1 und 2 funktioniert, k. A.
Im Idealfall ist wie bei fox/marzocchi mit der grip Dämpfung... Die soll wohl sehr gut gehn. Mal deinen Code zur Charger rc checken.

Zwecks Abstimmung. Meine Tipps wären da folgende


Falls druckstufe drinnen, raus damit Falls überhaupt verstellbar.
Luftdruck nochmal reduzieren und bisslmehr sag fahren

rebound paar clicks schneller stellen
Spacer sind bei 180mm wahrscheinlich nicht verbaut oder? Wenn ja mal einen rausnehmen und mit bissl mehr Luft fahren.


----------



## backcountrybonn (6. Dezember 2019)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Also eigentlich sollte die select plus ne echte, aktuelle Charger 2.1 haben. Da es die Gabel aber nur als OEM Version gibt kann es schon sein, daß es da verschiedene Varianten gibt. In der SELECT (ohne plus) steckt eine abgespeckte Version die ohne bladder aber mit ifp ausgestattet ist. Ist auch keine Motion control, sondern eine Neuentwicklung. Das dürfte vielen nicht klar sein. Wie diese günstigere Dämpfung allerdings funktioniert und ob die besser als die alte Charger Version 1 und 2 funktioniert, k. A.
> Im Idealfall ist wie bei fox/marzocchi mit der grip Dämpfung... Die soll wohl sehr gut gehn. Mal deinen Code zur Charger rc checken.
> 
> Zwecks Abstimmung. Meine Tipps wären da folgende
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe! Spacer ist keiner verbaut, haben wir als erstes überprüft. Mit PSI und Zugstufe habe ich schon viel probiert, da kann man kaum etwas einstellen. Besonders da die neue DebonAir verbaut wurde, sackt die Gabel recht flott ein, wenn viel weniger PSI in der Gabel sind.

Laut dem alten Canyon Datenblatt ist im Modell al 5 wmn 2019 eine Lyrik 'select+' verbaut (Beschreibung ist jetzt leider jetzt nicht mehr online). Die select+ hat aber laut Rockshox den Charger 2.1 und schaut so aus:
https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/models/fs-lyrk-selp-c2

Die am Bike verbaute Gabel schaut aber wie die einfache 'select' so aus:
https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/models/fs-lyrk-sel-c2
und hat laut Rockshox eine andere Kartusche, die RC/ifp, erkennt man gut am rechten Verstellring auf dem Foto. Laut Trailhead App habe ich eine FS-LYRK-RC-C2.

Die Lyrik select ist ja auch preislich wohl die günstigste Lyrik und soll technisch wie die Revelation RC aufgebaut sein?

Oder schaut die OEM-Gabel am Torque einfach nur anders aus, es wurde ein anderer Verstellring verbaut und hat als OEM-Gabel eine eigene Bezeichnung von Canyon bekommen?

Ich habe mir jetzt das RC2.1 RCt3 Charger Upgrade bestellt und lasse mir das nächste Woche einbauen, dann sehe ich auch, was für ein Charger verbaut wurde. Ich hatte das Bike aber in Hoffnung auf eine "echte Lyrik select"+ mit RC2.1 bestellt, tja, hätte ich wohl mal besser den ganzen Text gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (6. Dezember 2019)

Ok na genau wie ich ja geschrieben habe. Die hersteller können sich oem ne ganze Menge n basteln lassen. Dann kann die neue billo Charger also schonmal nix...dachte ich mir fast. Also sofern sie dann auch wirklich drin ist, poste mal wenn die sie ausgebaut hast, interessiert mich.
Fände ich fast ne Sauerei wenn du normale ifp Dämpfung verbaut is... Wie du schon geschrieben hast, hast du ja gewusst/gedacht, dass die select plus auf stand der Technik is.

Du hast mMn damit das einzig richtige getan und ne vernünftige Dämpfung bestellt  
Ich hätte wahrscheinlich was von mst geordert (wobei ich mir grad nicht sicher bin obs überhaupt noch Kartuschen für die lyrik gibt) aber die 2.1 soll schon gut gehn.

PS: deine links auf die sram HP führen bei mir leider ins Leere.


----------



## swindle (9. Dezember 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> Nach einigem hin und her wegen defekten Lagern und Spiel im Hinterbau werde ich von Canyon einen neuen Rahmen für mein CF 8 2019 bekommen. Aktuell habe ich das Stealth Schwarze. Jetzt habe ich das Angebot den CF 7 Rahmen in Blue Fade zu bekommen (Komponenten bleiben gleich).
> 
> Ich steh aktuell zwischen den Stühlen was die Entscheidung angeht. Zum einen find ich das Schwarz schon ziemlich cool, allerdings gefällt mir das Blue Fade ebenfalls ziemlich gut. Einzig was mich stört ist der weiße Canyon Schriftzug.
> 
> ...





So, neuer Rahmen in Schwarz ist da (Danke  @Canyon_Support ). Gleiche "schöne" Carboneinlage am Steuerrohr wie im Zitat beschrieben. Dafür kein Spiel mehr  Mal sehen wie es sich verhält wenn das Rad etwas gefahren wurde.

Bin übrigens nun wieder auf der Suche nach Lackschutzfolie  Beim letzten Rahmen habe ich bei einem KFZ Folierer mir Folienreste besorgt weil mir die fertigen von Invisiframe nicht gefallen haben. Leider hat der Folierer keine dieser Folien mehr übrig. Also bin ich für Vorschläge offen.
Falls jemand Schnittvorlagen hat, wäre ich dafür dankbar


----------



## alaekzz (9. Dezember 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> So, neuer Rahmen in Schwarz ist da (Danke  @Canyon_Support ). Gleiche "schöne" Carboneinlage am Steuerrohr wie im Zitat beschrieben. Dafür kein Spiel mehr  Mal sehen wie es sich verhält wenn das Rad etwas gefahren wurde.
> 
> Bin übrigens nun wieder auf der Suche nach Lackschutzfolie  Beim letzten Rahmen habe ich bei einem KFZ Folierer mir Folienreste besorgt weil mir die fertigen von Invisiframe nicht gefallen haben. Leider hat der Folierer keine dieser Folien mehr übrig. Also bin ich für Vorschläge offen.
> Falls jemand Schnittvorlagen hat, wäre ich dafür dankbar



Hab meine leider nicht mehr...
Ich hab mir die Steinschlagschutzfolie von Suntek zukommen lassen. Mit ein bisschen Fingerspitzengefühl kannst du in kürzester Zeit deine eigenen Schablonen schneiden.


----------



## swindle (9. Dezember 2019)

hab mir damals eben aus crepband und Zeitungspapier mir die Schablonen zusammengebastelt. die sind leider einer aufräumaktion zum opfer gefallen -.-


----------



## Blex (15. Dezember 2019)

2018 und 2020 ???


----------



## streetcleaner (15. Dezember 2019)

Sehr nice .....!!!! Jetzt fehlen nur noch ein paar Bilder von der Yoke Lagerung ? . Mich würde brennend interessieren ob da jetzt was neues verbaut wurde ,oder ob da immer noch Gleitlager bzw Buchsen eingepresst sind. Im WWW ist da leider nichts an Bildern zu finden .


----------



## Blex (15. Dezember 2019)

streetcleaner schrieb:


> Sehr nice .....!!!! Jetzt fehlen nur noch ein paar Bilder von der Yoke Lagerung ? . Mich würde brennend interessieren ob da jetzt was neues verbaut wurde ,oder ob da immer noch Gleitlager bzw Buchsen eingepresst sind. Im WWW ist da leider nichts an Bildern zu finden .


Sieht nur gekontert aus aber ich fahre seit über nem Jahr mit dem alten yoke und habe 0 Probleme. Habe gegen hochfeste Igus getauscht und fertig ??


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (15. Dezember 2019)

Welcher coil ist das
Im 2018 er ?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. Dezember 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> So, neuer Rahmen in Schwarz ist da (Danke  @Canyon_Support ). Gleiche "schöne" Carboneinlage am Steuerrohr wie im Zitat beschrieben. Dafür kein Spiel mehr  Mal sehen wie es sich verhält wenn das Rad etwas gefahren wurde.
> 
> Bin übrigens nun wieder auf der Suche nach Lackschutzfolie  Beim letzten Rahmen habe ich bei einem KFZ Folierer mir Folienreste besorgt weil mir die fertigen von Invisiframe nicht gefallen haben. Leider hat der Folierer keine dieser Folien mehr übrig. Also bin ich für Vorschläge offen.
> Falls jemand Schnittvorlagen hat, wäre ich dafür dankbar


Ich hab meins mit der AMS Folie an den üblichen Stellen abgeklebt.
Die Folie hält ordentlich was aus und mit Heissluftfön montiert sitzt die bombenfest.


----------



## Rick7 (15. Dezember 2019)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Welcher coil ist das
> Im 2018 er ?



Das sieht schwer nach dvo jade aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blex (16. Dezember 2019)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Welcher coil ist das
> Im 2018 er ?





Rick7 schrieb:


> Das sieht schwer nach dvo jade aus


Jap, DVO Jade in 250x70


----------



## swindle (16. Dezember 2019)

Blex schrieb:


> 2018 und 2020 ???
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 951457Anhang anzeigen 951458Anhang anzeigen 951459




Mehr Bilder vom 2020  Das lila schaut schon  ziemlich geil aus. Das war übrigens auch das Bike das ich damals bei Canyon gesehen habe


----------



## Blex (16. Dezember 2019)

swindle schrieb:


> Mehr Bilder vom 2020  Das lila schaut schon ziemlich geil aus. Das war übrigens auch das Bike das ich damals bei Canyon gesehen habe


phew, also eins habe ich noch, aber wir sind dann mehr gefahren als wir Fotos gemacht haben, ich habs in meinen anderen Post mit gepackt.


----------



## Rick7 (16. Dezember 2019)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe! Spacer ist keiner verbaut, haben wir als erstes überprüft. Mit PSI und Zugstufe habe ich schon viel probiert, da kann man kaum etwas einstellen. Besonders da die neue DebonAir verbaut wurde, sackt die Gabel recht flott ein, wenn viel weniger PSI in der Gabel sind.
> 
> Laut dem alten Canyon Datenblatt ist im Modell al 5 wmn 2019 eine Lyrik 'select+' verbaut (Beschreibung ist jetzt leider jetzt nicht mehr online). Die select+ hat aber laut Rockshox den Charger 2.1 und schaut so aus:
> https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/models/fs-lyrk-selp-c2
> ...


Und hast deine Dämpfungs Einheit schon getauscht? Würde mich echt interessieren wie die aussieht, die drinnen war. Gruß


----------



## backcountrybonn (16. Dezember 2019)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Und hast deine Dämpfungs Einheit schon getauscht? Würde mich echt interessieren wie die aussieht, die drinnen war. Gruß



Leider nein, liegt alles hier parat und ich mit Erkältung nieder :/ Melde mich aber noch vor Weihnachten :-D


----------



## swindle (16. Dezember 2019)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Und hast deine Dämpfungs Einheit schon getauscht? Würde mich echt interessieren wie die aussieht, die drinnen war. Gruß




Danke! Die Farbe ist schon Mega. Optisch finde ich eine Eagle an dem Bike aber schon geiler wie die Shimano Kassette


----------



## swindle (17. Dezember 2019)

An die Bike-selbst-folierer: Hat zufällig wer einen Rest klare, selbstklebende Folie? Bräuchte einen Streifen von ca. 20 cm x 80 cm...


----------



## backcountrybonn (22. Dezember 2019)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Ok na genau wie ich ja geschrieben habe. Die hersteller können sich oem ne ganze Menge n basteln lassen. Dann kann die neue billo Charger also schonmal nix...dachte ich mir fast. Also sofern sie dann auch wirklich drin ist, poste mal wenn die sie ausgebaut hast, interessiert mich.
> Fände ich fast ne Sauerei wenn du normale ifp Dämpfung verbaut is... Wie du schon geschrieben hast, hast du ja gewusst/gedacht, dass die select plus auf stand der Technik is.
> 
> Du hast mMn damit das einzig richtige getan und ne vernünftige Dämpfung bestellt
> ...



Ich habe die RCT3-Chargereinheit an dem Torque al5 wmn 2019 in meinem Bikeshop tauschen lassen, einem Rockshoxpartner. Auf dem Foto ist links die neu verbaute RCT3 2.1 zu sehen und rechts die ausgebaute Einheit der "Canyon select+". Aber die Lyrik select + mit Charger 2.1 schaut optisch wohl anders aus, nicht so wie auf dem Bild (rechts). Mein Schrauber des Vetrauens meint aber, dass es keine 2.1 ist, sondern die normale Select mit Charger RC Dämpfung, nämlich diese: https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/models/fs-lyrk-sel-c2. Es gibt aber für die großen Hersteller natürlich Sonderanfertigungen, die dann von den freiverkäuflichen Varianten abweichen.

Wenn man bei Pinkbike schaut, gibt es dort viele User, die nicht mit dem Ansprechverhalten der einfachen Charger RC Dämpfung (bei der Pike und Lyrik) nicht richtig zufrieden sind, besonders bei leichten Fahreren. Bei den RC-Einheiten wird ein anderer Shimstack verbaut, wie z.B. bei der RCT3. Die echte Select + mit Charger 2.1 mit 10 PSI weniger gefahren werden, als die normale Charger RC Dämpfung, sieht man gut in der Trailhead App von Rockshox.


----------



## Rick7 (22. Dezember 2019)

Hi @backcountrybonn
D. H. Also im Klartext, dass sie eine select plus verkaufen, da das so in der Beschreibung betitelt wird, aber nur ne select billo vmcharger rc Kartusche drinsteckt?

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das ganz schön dreist und ne ziemlich verarsche am Kunden wenn das tatsächlich so ist, man könnte da sogar von Betrug sprechen. Oder einfach ein Fehler in der Bezeichnung. Na mal selber nochmal auf die Seite kucken.
Aber die 2.1er sollte wirklich um einiges besser gehen. Zur derzeitigen Charger rc Dämpfung weiß man immer noch nicht viel

Edit:
Also so stehts auf der Homepage... Lyrik select plus, aber sie schreiben schon Charger rc Dämpfung. In meinen Augen trotzdem n ziemlicher Blender. Wer auf der Rock shox HP unter lyrik select plus nachsieht, wird halt Charger 2.1 lesen.
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backcountrybonn (22. Dezember 2019)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Hi @backcountrybonn
> D. H. Also im Klartext, dass sie eine select plus verkaufen, da das so in der Beschreibung betitelt wird, aber nur ne select billo vmcharger rc Kartusche drinsteckt?



Jo, dass ist nun die Gretchenfrage. Im Outlet findet man das Bike noch:








						Torque WMN AL 5.0
					

Wir möchten mehr Frauen in den Bikeparks sehen. Das Torque WMN AL 5.0 haben wir speziell für die Fahrerinnen unter euch entworfen, die ein vielseitiges Bike für den Abfahrtsspaß suchen, das dich auch Anstiege meistern lässt.




					www.canyon.com
				



und dort steht auch select + . Und folgendes sagte mit die Trailhead App über meine Lyrik, schaut doch auch eher nach RC aus ;-)



Rick7 schrieb:


> Also so stehts auf der Homepage... Lyrik select plus, aber sie schreiben schon Charger rc Dämpfung. In meinen Augen trotzdem n ziemlicher Blender. Wer auf der Rock shox HP unter lyrik select plus nachsieht, wird halt Charger 2.1 lesen.


So schaut es aus, total ärglich.


----------



## pistol3000 (21. Januar 2020)

Hab grad mein Torque CF 8.0 mit Fox 36 Elite Gabel zusammengeschraubt. Bei 75kg empfiehlt Fox 70psi hatte aber kaum Sag. Selbst bei 50psi taucht die Gabel nur 2cm ein. Laut Fox sollte das Ding 3.6cm einsinken.  Bin dann kleinen Drop gesprungen zum Testen und war dann 2cm vor dem durchschlag. 60psi vorne und 160 hinten scheinen gut funktionieren. Hat jemand mit Erfahrung? So wenig Sag ist das normal?


----------



## pistol3000 (21. Januar 2020)

Frage 2: der Fox Transfer Post kommt nur sauber raus bei 2nm. Wenn ich mehr anziehen bleibt er stecken. Richtwert ist aber 6nm laut Canyon und Fox. Werd wohl das Ding zurückschicken oder ist das normal bei 2nm hält der doch nicht?


----------



## Mu3rt0 (21. Januar 2020)

pistol3000 schrieb:


> Frage 2: der Fox Transfer Post kommt nur sauber raus bei 2nm. Wenn ich mehr anziehen bleibt er stecken. Richtwert ist aber 6nm laut Canyon und Fox. Werd wohl das Ding zurückschicken oder ist das normal bei 2nm hält der doch nicht?


Schon mal versucht die Sattelklemme zu drehen. Der Schlitz von Sattelklemme und Rahmen sollte gegenüber liegen und nicht aufeinander. Sollte das nicht klappen stimmt da eventuell wirklich was nicht.


----------



## sendit89 (21. Januar 2020)

pistol3000 schrieb:


> Hab grad mein Torque CF 8.0 mit Fox 36 Elite Gabel zusammengeschraubt. Bei 75kg empfiehlt Fox 70psi hatte aber kaum Sag. Selbst bei 50psi taucht die Gabel nur 2cm ein. Laut Fox sollte das Ding 3.6cm einsinken.  Bin dann kleinen Drop gesprungen zum Testen und war dann 2cm vor dem durchschlag. 60psi vorne und 160 hinten scheinen gut funktionieren. Hat jemand mit Erfahrung? So wenig Sag ist das normal?


Hast du nach dem befüllen mit Luft mal 2-3x durchgefedert damit der Druckausgleich zwischen Positiv und Negativkammer statfinden konnte?


----------



## pistol3000 (21. Januar 2020)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Natürlich lassen sich inzwischen die 180mm Enduros/Freerider bergauf pedalieren, dass inzwischen sogar sehr gut. Solange Sitzrohrwinkel/Übersetzung stimmt geht das locker.





sendit89 schrieb:


> Hast du nach dem befüllen mit Luft mal 2-3x durchgefedert damit der Druckausgleich zwischen Positiv und Negativkammer statfinden konnte?


yup. bin mehrmals den drop gesprungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sendit89 (22. Januar 2020)

pistol3000 schrieb:


> yup. bin mehrmals den drop gesprungen


Das solltest du tun bevor du den Drop springst und dann nochmals den Druck kontrollieren und nachpumpen.


----------



## SCM (22. Januar 2020)

Ich habe in meinem 2019er jetzt die MegNeg am Dämpfer verbaut. Der Unterschied im Ansprechverhalten und auf den ersten Zentimetern ist schon dramatisch, die größere Negativfeder macht sich deutlich bemerkbar. Bin aber noch bei der Abstimmung.


----------



## sendit89 (22. Januar 2020)

SCM schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinem 2019er jetzt die MegNeg am Dämpfer verbaut. Der Unterschied im Ansprechverhalten und auf den ersten Zentimetern ist schon dramatisch, die größere Negativfeder macht sich deutlich bemerkbar. Bin aber noch bei der Abstimmung.


Das wollte ich auch demnächst machen, teile mal bitte deine Erfahrungen dazu. Gerne mit deiner Abstimmung, das würde mich brennend interessieren.

Meinst du dramatisch Besser?


----------



## SCM (22. Januar 2020)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Das wollte ich auch demnächst machen, teile mal bitte deine Erfahrungen dazu. Gerne mit deiner Abstimmung, das würde mich brennend interessieren.
> 
> Meinst du dramatisch Besser?



Ja, ich kann zumindest was dieses Gefühl auf den ersten Zentimetern angeht, keinen wirklichen Unterschied zum Stahlfederdämpfer mehr merken.


----------



## Black-Down (23. Januar 2020)

pistol3000 schrieb:


> Frage 2: der Fox Transfer Post kommt nur sauber raus bei 2nm. Wenn ich mehr anziehen bleibt er stecken. Richtwert ist aber 6nm laut Canyon und Fox. Werd wohl das Ding zurückschicken oder ist das normal bei 2nm hält der doch nicht?


Die Performance der Fox ist definitiv sehr gut und über die Remote gut dosierbar.
Überprüfe doch mal den Zug ob der richtig sitzt und etwa nicht richtig das Ventil öffnet.


----------



## swindle (23. Januar 2020)

bei mir hakelt die fox aber n bissl wenn ich sie halb hoch ausgefahren hab, muss ich sie immer etwas absenken bevor ich sie ganz ausfahren kann.


----------



## Mu3rt0 (23. Januar 2020)

Black-Down schrieb:


> Die Performance der Fox ist definitiv sehr gut und über die Remote gut dosierbar.
> Überprüfe doch mal den Zug ob der richtig sitzt und etwa nicht richtig das Ventil öffnet.


Das oder die Sattelklemme muss halt einfach mal gedreht werden. Der Schlitz der Sattelklemme sollte nicht auf dem Schlitz vom Sattelrohr liegen da die Klemmkräfte sonst zu hoch sind, deshalb mal drehen. Aber Antwort bekommt man darauf ja nicht sodass man dieses Szenario ausschließen könnte.


----------



## 6uu6 (31. Januar 2020)

Hallo Hallo,
Frage zu den Hinterbaulagern an einem Torque Al 6.0 2018 (es ist mein erstes Lager-Austausch...) Die Grössen habe ich im Griff, ausser für den 4 Lager zwischen Ketten- und Sitzstreben (alle 4 identisch, Nr 8 auf der entsprechende Explosionszeichnung). Dort steht 6901 vrs drauf, aber die Grösse stimmt gar nicht: Durchmesser aussen ist 26 oder 27 (nicht 24 wie ein 6901 sein sollte), und der innere Ring der Lager ist dicker als das äussere (s. Bilder). Kann mich jemand helfen, das richtige Modell zu finden?
Viiielen Dank


----------



## Beebob (1. Februar 2020)

6uu6 schrieb:


> Hallo Hallo,
> Frage zu den Hinterbaulagern an einem Torque Al 6.0 2018 (es ist mein erstes Lager-Austausch...) Die Grössen habe ich im Griff, ausser für den 4 Lager zwischen Ketten- und Sitzstreben (alle 4 identisch, Nr 8 auf der entsprechende Explosionszeichnung). Dort steht 6901 vrs drauf, aber die Grösse stimmt gar nicht: Durchmesser aussen ist 26 oder 27 (nicht 24 wie ein 6901 sein sollte), und der innere Ring der Lager ist dicker als das äussere (s. Bilder). Kann mich jemand helfen, das richtige Modell zu finden?
> Viiielen Dank
> Anhang anzeigen 972592 Anhang anzeigen 972593



Ich hatte folgende Lagertypen von SKF für das Torque 2018 gemessen und herausgefunden:
61901 2RS für die Wippe  12x24x6mm
61902 2RS für die Schwinge  15x28x7mm
du kannst das Lager ausbauen vermessen, Innen durchmesser, höhe (dicke) und in der SKF Lagertabelle nachschauen


			https://www.skf.com/de/products/bearings-units-housings/ball-bearings/deep-groove-ball-bearings/deep-groove-ball-bearings/index.html


----------



## 6uu6 (1. Februar 2020)

Beebob schrieb:


> Ich hatte folgende Lagertypen von SKF für das Torque 2018 gemessen und herausgefunden:
> 61901 2RS für die Wippe  12x24x6mm
> 61902 2RS für die Schwinge  15x28x7mm
> du kannst das Lager ausbauen vermessen, Innen durchmesser, höhe (dicke) und in der SKF Lagertabelle nachschauen
> ...



Danke, ja diese hatte ich gefunden, mir fehlt noch die echte Referenz von den 4 Kugellager ganz hinten, zwischen Ketten- und Sitzstrebe. Die sehen ein wenig so aus:




(das ist ein SKF W 61901 R-2RS1)

Aber der innere Ring ist 1mm  breiter (dicker, in der Achsenrichtung) als der äussere. Und ich finde diese Modelle nicht...

Kann mich jemand helfen?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. Februar 2020)

6uu6 schrieb:


> Hallo Hallo,
> Frage zu den Hinterbaulagern an einem Torque Al 6.0 2018 (es ist mein erstes Lager-Austausch...) Die Grössen habe ich im Griff, ausser für den 4 Lager zwischen Ketten- und Sitzstreben (alle 4 identisch, Nr 8 auf der entsprechende Explosionszeichnung). Dort steht 6901 vrs drauf, aber die Grösse stimmt gar nicht: Durchmesser aussen ist 26 oder 27 (nicht 24 wie ein 6901 sein sollte), und der innere Ring der Lager ist dicker als das äussere (s. Bilder). Kann mich jemand helfen, das richtige Modell zu finden?
> Viiielen Dank
> Anhang anzeigen 972592 Anhang anzeigen 972593


Ich hab auch eben die Lager oberhalb vom Innenlager nach knapp einem Jahr gewechselt.
Ich verbaue übrigens seit Jahren 6901RS bzw 6902RS Rillenkugellager. Kosten etwa 1,20€ pro Stück und halten, wenn man sie vorher selbst mit Lagerfett füllt, mindestens genauso lange wie die SKF VRS, Endurobearings oder gar die 79..VRS Lager die seinerzeit im Strive drin waren.

So sahen die Originallager übrigens aus:


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. Februar 2020)

6uu6 schrieb:


> Danke, ja diese hatte ich gefunden, mir fehlt noch die echte Referenz von den 4 Kugellager ganz hinten, zwischen Ketten- und Sitzstrebe. Die sehen ein wenig so aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 972995
> (das ist ein SKF W 61901 R-2RS1)
> 
> ...


Du meinst die Lager vom Horstlink.
Wenn die Größe gleich geblieben is wie am Strive sind das diese:


Bezeichnung ist 698LLU

Ich hab das beim Kumpel vor kurzem mit selbst gedrehten Spacern gelöst. 
Bei Kugellagerexpress das passende Lager nach den Außenmaßen bestellt und das den Steg mit nem passenden Spacer bestückt. 
Kostet quasi nix und hält genauso.


----------



## 6uu6 (1. Februar 2020)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Du meinst die Lager vom Horstlink.
> Wenn die Größe gleich geblieben is wie am Strive sind das diese:Anhang anzeigen 973017
> Bezeichnung ist 698LLU
> 
> ...



Ja Danke, das kommt ziemlich nah dran Die Grösse stimmt nicht. Anscheinend sind die vom Torque grösser. Aber mit der Bezeichnung kann ich mal weiter suchen!
Weitere Hinweise willkommen für diese Lager am Horstlink 
...und sonst wird es halt mit Spacer sein!


----------



## Beebob (1. Februar 2020)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Du meinst die Lager vom Horstlink.
> Wenn die Größe gleich geblieben is wie am Strive sind das diese:Anhang anzeigen 973017
> Bezeichnung ist 698LLU
> 
> ...


----------



## Beebob (1. Februar 2020)

die Lager 698 LLU  - ich nenne es jetzt mal so - mit der längeren Innenhülse, gibt es bei Real
kein Scherz - guckst du hier: https://www.real.de/product/3163091...MI9f_XjbOx5wIVhZ3VCh3FgAe4EAYYBCABEgJ4zfD_BwE


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. Februar 2020)

Beebob schrieb:


> die Lager 698 LLU  - ich nenne es jetzt mal so - mit der längeren Innenhülse, gibt es bei Real
> kein Scherz - guckst du hier: https://www.real.de/product/3163091...MI9f_XjbOx5wIVhZ3VCh3FgAe4EAYYBCABEgJ4zfD_BwE


Sachen gibts


----------



## esmirald_h (3. Februar 2020)

V


Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Sachen gibts


Ist nur eine Verkaufsplattform 

Verkäufer ist 

Nubuk Bikes GmbH
Brandstatt 1
73525 Schwäbisch Gmünd
Deutschland

Tel.: 07171-929556
Fax: 07171-929557
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Blex (15. Februar 2020)

weils gerade ums thema lager geht, jemand schon mal das lager unten und oben am rahmen getauscht? (dort wo der hinterbau angebunden ist)

tips, ideen, anleitung? 

DANKE!


----------



## harryhallers (15. Februar 2020)

Blex schrieb:


> weils gerade ums thema lager geht, jemand schon mal das lager unten und oben am rahmen getauscht? (dort wo der hinterbau angebunden ist)
> 
> tips, ideen, anleitung?
> 
> ...


Würd mich auch interessieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. Februar 2020)

Letzte Woche gemacht. 
Hab die alten Lager mit nem Dorn ausgeschlagen. 
Neue Lager hab ich ein paar Stunden vorher ins Eisfach gelegt. 
Hab übrigens 6902RS verbaut. Vollkugelig bringt mMn nach keinen Vorteil und länger wie die RS halten die auch nit.


----------



## harryhallers (15. Februar 2020)

Also sozusagen von hinten mit den Dorn raus? Und sind das nicht Naben Lager?


----------



## Blex (15. Februar 2020)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Letzte Woche gemacht.
> Hab die alten Lager mit nem Dorn ausgeschlagen.
> Neue Lager hab ich ein paar Stunden vorher ins Eisfach gelegt.
> Hab übrigens 6902RS verbaut. Vollkugelig bringt mMn nach keinen Vorteil und länger wie die RS halten die auch nit.


DANKE!!!
der spacer dazwischen lässt sich nach oben / unten verschieben um anzusetzen?
weißt du was direkt darüber für lager drin sind? dort steht nichts drauf... sind das die teile die du oben beschrieben hast?

_"Ich hab auch eben die Lager oberhalb vom Innenlager nach knapp einem Jahr gewechselt.
Ich verbaue übrigens seit Jahren 6901RS bzw 6902RS Rillenkugellager. Kosten etwa 1,20€ pro Stück und halten, wenn man sie vorher selbst mit Lagerfett füllt, mindestens genauso lange wie die SKF VRS, Endurobearings oder gar die 79..VRS Lager die seinerzeit im Strive drin waren. "_


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. Februar 2020)

Blex schrieb:


> DANKE!!!
> der spacer dazwischen lässt sich nach oben / unten verschieben um anzusetzen?
> weißt du was direkt darüber für lager drin sind? dort steht nichts drauf... sind das die teile die du oben beschrieben hast?
> 
> ...


Ja der Spacer läßt sich zwischen den Lagern bzw den Lagersitzen bewegen.
6901 kommt hin. Müsste ich jetzt aber auch nachgucken um es mit Sicherheit zu sagen.
Mit den Maßen der Lager kannste bei Kugellagerexpress die richtigen raussuchen.


----------



## Blex (15. Februar 2020)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Ja der Spacer läßt sich zwischen den Lagern bzw den Lagersitzen bewegen.
> 6901 kommt hin. Müsste ich jetzt aber auch nachgucken um es mit Sicherheit zu sagen.
> Mit den Maßen der Lager kannste bei Kugellagerexpress die richtigen raussuchen.


cool, danke! wenn du mal die zeit findest, kannst du ja mal nachschauen, aber nicht super dringend


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. Februar 2020)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Also sozusagen von hinten mit den Dorn raus? Und sind das nicht Naben Lager?


Ja von der gegenüberliegenden Seite aus. Ne Rillenkugellager. VRS sind vollkugelige ohne Käfig, RS halt mit Käfig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _ALSL_ (17. Februar 2020)

Hallo in die Runde. 
Lese jetzt hier schon fast 2 Jahre mit da ich mir Anfang 2018 auch ein Torque gekauft hatte. (AL 7)

Da man ja mehr Negatives als Positives über Canyon hört (habe beide Erfahrungen gemacht), und oft das Positive nicht erzählt wird, hier meine Erfahrungen. 

Das Torque hatte ich im Februar bestellt, Liefertermin war Anfang April, gekommen ist es im Mai. (Probleme bei Komponenten, keine Rahmen usw.)

Vor 3 Wochen habe ich mir noch das Grail AL7SL gekauft. Vorher noch mal mit dem Kundenservice telefoniert (5 Minuten in der Warteschleife) Am Freitag bestellt, am Montag bezahlt und am Donnerstag geliefert. 

Letzte Woche habe ich dann noch eine Anfrage geschickt, ob es nicht möglich ist, ein Upgrade für die Bolzen am Yoke zu bekommen. (die gekonterten). Antwort: Wird mir auf Kulanz zugeschickt. 

2020 noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht, sollte so bleiben.


----------



## 6uu6 (27. Februar 2020)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Ja der Spacer läßt sich zwischen den Lagern bzw den Lagersitzen bewegen.
> 6901 kommt hin. Müsste ich jetzt aber auch nachgucken um es mit Sicherheit zu sagen.
> Mit den Maßen der Lager kannste bei Kugellagerexpress die richtigen raussuchen.



Hallo, ich kämpfe jetzt eben damit, diese 4 Lager, die im Rahmen sitzen, rauszunehmen. Wenn du sagst, dass der Spacer zwischen beiden Lagern sich bewegen lässt, meinst du wirklich, dass man es lateral verschieben kann, so dass man von der anderen Seite den Lager ausschlagen kann? Ich habe das Problem, dass der Spacer eben verhindert, dass es eine Kante gibt, worauf ich schlagen kann... Und ich schaffe es bisher nicht, der Spacer auf der Seite zu stossen.

Ich hoffe, es ist verständlich. Auf Deutsch ist es gar nicht so einfach, diese Sachen zu erklären 

Gruss aus der Romandie


----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. Februar 2020)

6uu6 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich kämpfe jetzt eben damit, diese 4 Lager, die im Rahmen sitzen, rauszunehmen. Wenn du sagst, dass der Spacer zwischen beiden Lagern sich bewegen lässt, meinst du wirklich, dass man es lateral verschieben kann, so dass man von der anderen Seite den Lager ausschlagen kann? Ich habe das Problem, dass der Spacer eben verhindert, dass es eine Kante gibt, worauf ich schlagen kann... Und ich schaffe es bisher nicht, der Spacer auf der Seite zu stossen.
> 
> Ich hoffe, es ist verständlich. Auf Deutsch ist es gar nicht so einfach, diese Sachen zu erklären
> 
> Gruss aus der Romandie


Bei mir ließ der Spacer sich etwas bewegen sodass ich das gegenüberliegende Lager mit einem Dorn austreiben konnte. 
Falls das nicht funktioniert musst du ein Lager zerstören dann passt der Spacer durch die äußere Lagerschale, die musst du dann halt allein von der gegenüberliegenden Seite austreiben. 
Hoffe ich konnte das halbwegs verständlich erklären.


----------



## 6uu6 (27. Februar 2020)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Bei mir ließ der Spacer sich etwas bewegen sodass ich das gegenüberliegende Lager mit einem Dorn austreiben konnte.
> Falls das nicht funktioniert musst du ein Lager zerstören dann passt der Spacer durch die äußere Lagerschale, die musst du dann halt allein von der gegenüberliegenden Seite austreiben.
> Hoffe ich konnte das halbwegs verständlich erklären.



Super merci. Irgendwie steht der Spacer bei mir sehr stark drin, wie wenn er zwischen beide Lager eingeklemmt wäre. Aber ich versuche es noch


----------



## swindle (28. Februar 2020)

6uu6 schrieb:


> Super merci. Irgendwie steht der Spacer bei mir sehr stark drin, wie wenn er zwischen beide Lager eingeklemmt wäre. Aber ich versuche es noch



Kannst uns ja updaten ob und wie du es geschafft hast. ich stand auch erst vor dem Problem dass ich die Lager tauschen musste. nachdem ich Kontakt mit Canyon hatte, bekam ich einfach nen neuen Rahmen  aber da lag bisl mehr im argen....


----------



## Blex (1. März 2020)

6uu6 schrieb:


> Super merci. Irgendwie steht der Spacer bei mir sehr stark drin, wie wenn er zwischen beide Lager eingeklemmt wäre. Aber ich versuche es noch


Bei mir leider auch so, der Spacer bewegt sich nicht. Ich habe die großen Lager mit nem Innenlageraustreiben raus bekommen. Die kleineren Lager müssen noch nicht raus ABER ich werde diese dann auch kaputt machen müssen.
 Das Werkzeug bekommt die kleinen nicht raus. Leider. Aber das hat noch Zeit bis nächstes Jahr ?


----------



## 6uu6 (3. März 2020)

Blex schrieb:


> Bei mir leider auch so, der Spacer bewegt sich nicht. Ich habe die großen Lager mit nem Innenlageraustreiben raus bekommen. Die kleineren Lager müssen noch nicht raus ABER ich werde diese dann auch kaputt machen müssen.
> Das Werkzeug bekommt die kleinen nicht raus. Leider. Aber das hat noch Zeit bis nächstes Jahr ?



Ich habe jetzt auch ein Innenlagerauszieher (sagt man das so?) bestellt, mal schauen, ob ich es schaffe... Wenn es nicht klappt, dann werde ich halt einen der Lager zerstören und die Technik von Colonel Hogen anwenden. Ich werde euch also benachrichtigen.


----------



## backcountrybonn (4. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

für unsere zwei Torques (in M und S) suchen wir einen neuen Heckträger für die Anhängerkupplung, gern auch zum zusammenklappen. Könnt ihr etwas empfehlen? Oft ist es schwierig, dass die Haltegriffe am dicken Unterrohr bzw. schräger Oberrohr gut passen. 

Aktuell schiele ich auf den Uebler X21 oder Thule Easyfold Xt2. Oder die Variante mit drei Schienen, dann hat man mehr Platz . Aber auf den Bildern schaut der Thule Xt2 ja recht kompakt aus: https://www.radfahren.de/test-teile/thule-easyfold-xt-2-hecktraeger-test/.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## 4Stroke (5. März 2020)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> für unsere zwei Torques (in M und S) suchen wir einen neuen Heckträger für die Anhängerkupplung, gern auch zum zusammenklappen. Könnt ihr etwas empfehlen? Oft ist es schwierig, dass die Haltegriffe am dicken Unterrohr bzw. schräger Oberrohr gut passen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe den Thule 938.
Der bietet ausreichend Platz zwischen den Bikes weil das mit dem boost Standard bei anderen Trägern Probleme gab.


----------



## backcountrybonn (7. März 2020)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ich habe den Thule 938.
> Der bietet ausreichend Platz zwischen den Bikes weil das mit dem boost Standard bei anderen Trägern Probleme gab.



Habe mir gestern beide Träger angeschaut und mich für den 933 entschieden, hier ist zwischen den Bikes noch genug Freiraum. Ich habe aber nicht so viel Platz im Auto/Keller, deswegen die etwas teurere Klappvariante. 

Was mich aber etwas stört sind die beiden Klammern, die passen nicht so wirklich zum Unterrohr vom Torque und klemmen hauptsächlich auf der Außenkante. Ich habe mir nun noch zusätzlich den Carbonschutz von Thule bestellt, vielleicht hat man dann so eine bessere Verteilung und kann die Klammern bessern klemmen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (7. März 2020)

Ich frage mich, warum es in Deutschland nicht mehr von den Trägern gibt, die am Vorderreifen gehalten werden und somit überhaupt keinen Kontakt zum Rahmen haben. Wahrscheinlich irgendwelche spezielle Sicherheitsbestimmungen.

Ich habe den hier in USA und bin damit schon hunderte Meilen in Richtung Moab, Hurricane und Colorado gefahren.





						Thule T2 Pro XTR 2
					

Thule T2 Pro XTR 2 - The heavy-duty, award-winning Thule T2 Pro is now even easier to install, remove and store thanks to the integrated wheels.




					www.thule.com


----------



## TiMTB (18. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Dies ist mein erster und wahrscheinlich auch letzter Post hier im Forum. Habe alles immer stets und leise mitgelesen. Ich (bzw. mein Kumpel für mich) verkaufe hiermit meinen *Canyon Torque Aluminium Rahmen* aus *2018* in *Größe M* im wunderschönen Burst Orange.

Dazu gibt es noch:
-Gabel (kann auch ohne verkauft werden)
-Dämpfer
-Tretlager
-Steuersatz
...und weitere Kleinigkeiten wie Sattelklemme, Steckachsen etc.

Mehr Infos findet ihr aber auch hier:

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1368091-canyon-torque-2018-rahmenkit


----------



## Christian1912 (18. März 2020)

Hallo, 

ich bin der Christian und schon laenger Mitleser hier im Forum, habe mich Heute endlich angemeldet.

Unser Sohn faehrt ein 2019 Canyon Torque AL5.0, bei der Fruehjahrsdurchsicht ist aufgefallen dass die untere Schwinge vom Hinterbau
am Rahmen grosses Spiel hat.

Auf dem Bild im obigen Beitrag ist es die Schraube direkt ueber dem Tretlager.

Ich habe jeztz versucht die Schraube 10 auf der Explosionszeichnung nachzuziehen.
Die Schraube dreht leer durch kann weder angezogen noch ausgebaut werden.

Ich habe schon auf der Gegenseite die Tretkurbel und das Ritzel abgebaut, auf dieser Seite ist die Schraube aber nur rund.

Den Service von Canyon habe ich schon angeschrieben aber noch keine Antwort erhalten.

Hat jemand einen Tip, wie ich diese Schraube ausbauen kann.


----------



## swindle (19. März 2020)

Ich frag jetzt einfach: Die Schraube hast du auf der Gegenseite festgehalten? Die müsste ja gekontert sein wenn ich mich recht erinnere…


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. März 2020)

Er schreibt doch das die Schraube auf der Gegenseite nur rund ist und wrsl. dann auch nicht zum kontern gegengehalten werden kann.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. März 2020)

swindle schrieb:


> Ich frag jetzt einfach: Die Schraube hast du auf der Gegenseite festgehalten? Die müsste ja gekontert sein wenn ich mich recht erinnere…


Nee die Achse direkt über dem Tretlager is nit gekontert. 
Da is auf der Antriebsseite ein Gewinde.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. März 2020)

Christian1912 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin der Christian und schon laenger Mitleser hier im Forum, habe mich Heute endlich angemeldet.
> 
> ...


Also mMn gibts da nur zwei mögliche Defekte. Entweder is das Gewinde kaputt oder die Achse gebrochen. 
Versuch von der Antriebsseite aus die Achse vorsichtig auszutreiben. 
Wenn du sie auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite dann greifen kannst einfach rausziehen.


----------



## Christian1912 (19. März 2020)

Hallo,

erst mal Danke fuer die vielen Anworten.

Es ist so wie Colonel Hogan schon geschrieben hat, ist gibt auf der Antriebsseite keine Gegenmutter.
Also muss das Gewinde direkt auf der Achse sitzten.

Die Achse ist nicht gebrochen, die Gegenseite dreht sich mit.
Austreiben hatte ich schon sehr vorsichtig versucht, die Achse hat sich aber nicht bewegt.

Ich werde dann Morgen mit den Reparaturversuchen weitermachen und berichten.


----------



## streetcleaner (21. März 2020)

Frage hat sich erledigt. Das Teil war einfach die Gabelkrone mit einer integrierten Dichtung. Wieder was dazu gelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian1912 (24. März 2020)

So ich habe die Achse jetzt ausgebaut.
Es ist leider so wie vermutet, dass Gewinde auf der Achse und die Gegenseite in der Schwinge sind defekt.
Auch die andere Seite der Schwinge ist massiv ausgeschlagen.
Meiner Meinung kommt der Schaden nicht davon, dass die Achse zu fest angezogen wurde.
Das Problem ist eher so dass auf der einen Seite die Kräfte direkt auf das Gewinde wirken.

Ich habe jetzt an Canyon eine Anfrage mit Bildern gesendet.

Unser Sohn hatte letzte Saison ein Gewicht von ca. 50kg mit Ausruestung, anscheinend ist der Rahmen im Bikepark und
auf der Jumpline schon überlastet.


----------



## Rick7 (24. März 2020)

Von dem bischen springen? Echt jetzt?  
Komisch.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. März 2020)

Christian1912 schrieb:


> So ich habe die Achse jetzt ausgebaut.
> Es ist leider so wie vermutet, dass Gewinde auf der Achse und die Gegenseite in der Schwinge sind defekt.
> Auch die andere Seite der Schwinge ist massiv ausgeschlagen.
> Meiner Meinung kommt der Schaden nicht davon, dass die Achse zu fest angezogen wurde.
> ...


Canyon wird dir sagen das du den Rahmen einschicken musst. Was sonst...anhand der Bilder siehst ja gar nix. 
Ich denke eher das Problem liegt darin das die Achse sich gelockert hat und dadurch Spiel hatte. 
Dann schlägt sowas halt aus. 
Wenn sie euch das anhand des Schadens nachweisen kannste nur noch auf Kulanz hoffen.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (29. März 2020)

Sollte am 2019 er Torque passen oder ?


----------



## rush_dc (31. März 2020)

Bin gerade dabei die Lager zu tauschen und hab keinen Plan wie ich die Lager aus dem Rahmen bekommen soll. 
Die Distanzhülse innen hat genau den gleichen Durchmesser wie der Innenring des Lagers, also kann man mit nichts ansetzen und es ausschlagen. Auf der explosionszeichnung sieht man auch die Lagersitze, also ist auch nichts mit von der einen Seite rauspressen. 
Zur Qualität der Lager muss man auch nichts sagen, das Bike hat etwa 12 Tage hinter sich und die Dinger drehen sich nicht mal mehr...
Aber vl hat ja hier wer einen Tipp für mich.

Edit:gerade mal eine Seite zurückgeblättert, sieht so aus als wäre ich nicht alleine mit dem Problem. Bei mir lässt sich die Hülse auch nicht bewegen um einen Dorn anzusetzen. Hab jetzt echt schon bei vielen Bikes Lager gewechselt aber son scheiß  .


----------



## Colonel Hogan (31. März 2020)

rush_dc schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei die Lager zu tauschen und hab keinen Plan wie ich die Lager aus dem Rahmen bekommen soll.
> Die Distanzhülse innen hat genau den gleichen Durchmesser wie der Innenring des Lagers, also kann man mit nichts ansetzen und es ausschlagen. Auf der explosionszeichnung sieht man auch die Lagersitze, also ist auch nichts mit von der einen Seite rauspressen.
> Zur Qualität der Lager muss man auch nichts sagen, das Bike hat etwa 12 Tage hinter sich und die Dinger drehen sich nicht mal mehr...
> Aber vl hat ja hier wer einen Tipp für mich.
> ...


Zwei Optionen sehe ich noch:
-Du schaffst es trotz Distanzhülse auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite den inneren Lagerring auszuschlagen. Dann passt die Hülse nämlich durch das zerstörte Lager.

-Du schlägst von einer Seite den inneren Lagerring mit Distanzhülse und dem anderen inneren Lagerring alles zusammen raus. 

Option zwei is aber nur ne Überlegung meinerseits. Musste ich so selbst noch nie machen, sollte aber funktionieren und da die Lager eh im Sack sind isses ja eh Wurscht ob die am Stück oder in Einzelteilen den Rahmen verlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blex (1. April 2020)

rush_dc schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei die Lager zu tauschen und hab keinen Plan wie ich die Lager aus dem Rahmen bekommen soll.
> Die Distanzhülse innen hat genau den gleichen Durchmesser wie der Innenring des Lagers, also kann man mit nichts ansetzen und es ausschlagen. Auf der explosionszeichnung sieht man auch die Lagersitze, also ist auch nichts mit von der einen Seite rauspressen.
> Zur Qualität der Lager muss man auch nichts sagen, das Bike hat etwa 12 Tage hinter sich und die Dinger drehen sich nicht mal mehr...
> Aber vl hat ja hier wer einen Tipp für mich.
> ...




Hey,

ein Innenlageraustreiber hilft da, stand vor dem gleichen Problem.



Blex schrieb:


> Bei mir leider auch so, der Spacer bewegt sich nicht. Ich habe die großen Lager mit nem Innenlageraustreiben raus bekommen. Die kleineren Lager müssen noch nicht raus ABER ich werde diese dann auch kaputt machen müssen.
> Das Werkzeug bekommt die kleinen nicht raus. Leider. Aber das hat noch Zeit bis nächstes Jahr ?


----------



## Rick7 (1. April 2020)

Du meinst Innenlagerspreizer mit gleithammer? Habe ich mir bestellt und hab mich damit (beim Jeffsy) nur rumgeärgert, da hat sich nix auch nur nen mm bewegt. Bei mir wars dann einfach nen Splinttreiber/ Dorn der den notwendigen Effekt erzielt hat. Ich denke er muss versuchen die innere Hülse zumindest ein wenig zu bewegen. 
Ansonsten evtl. noch spreizdübel (wie bei gleithammer) und mit Dorn ausschlagen.


----------



## rush_dc (2. April 2020)

Soo, Operation geglückt,  Patient tot. 
Na, hat schlussendlich doch funktioniert. Ich bin mit einem flachen Schraubenzieher zum ansetzen gekommen und konnte ein Lager etwas lockern. Dadurch ließ sich nun auch die Hülse verschieben und ich konnte mit einem Dorn sie dann rausklopfen. 
Auf jeden Fall ein komisches Patent und die Lager sind zumindest oben viel zu klein dimensioniert, wie gesagt, da hat sich keines mehr bewegt und das nach so wenigen Tagen.


----------



## streetcleaner (10. April 2020)

Ist es eigentlich normal das diese Lager soviel Spiel haben ??? ￼￼ Es ist mir bekannt das diese Rillenkugelager ohne Käfig Radiale und etwas Axiale Kräfte aufnehmen sollen. Aber ich würde schätzen das sich das Lager bestimmt 0,5mm kippen lässt. Und da weiss ich nicht ob das so sein sollte.


----------



## Elm1980 (15. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
an meinem Torque ist mir die kleine Schraube des Yoke-Bolt-Kits gebrochen. Bilder anbei.
Dies bei Canyon zu bestellen, dauert deren Aussage nach momentan noch einige Zeit. Kann mir daher hier vielleicht jemand aushelfen, bzw. hat noch solch ein Kit zuhause, welches nicht mehr benötigt wird?

Ich freue mich über Rückmeldungen!
Beste Grüße!


----------



## streetcleaner (15. April 2020)

Hallo Elm1980.... Du könntest versuchen den Rest der Schraube aus dem Bolzen auszubohren. Das ist eine normale M4 Senkschraube.  Das heisst der Kerndurchmesser beträgt 3,2mm . Nehm ein 3mm Bohrer in einem Akkuschrauber und spann den Bolzen in einem Schraubstock ein. Versuch möglichst mittig zu treffen. Den Rest des Gewinde kannst du dann mit einem spitzen Gegenstand raus fummeln. Besser wäre natürlich eine Drehbank.... Aber ich geh davon aus das diese Möglichkeit nicht besteht. Die Schrauben kannst du bestimmt irgendwo anders bestellen. Das sind Standard Schrauben. Theoretisch kannst du aber auch erstmal so rumfahren . An den ersten Torques gab es diese Schrauben und U Scheibe gar nicht.


----------



## Elm1980 (15. April 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Klingt soweit machbar und werde ich ausprobieren.


----------



## backcountrybonn (17. April 2020)

Vielleicht habt Ihr einen Tipp für mich. ... Dumme Fragen, bekommen hoffentlich keine doofe Antworten. 

Die hintere Steckachse am Torque löst sich öfters an unseren Bikes. Habt ihr da eine Idee? Loctide wäre nicht gut, oder? Die Verwendung von etwas Montagefett hat es etwas besser gemacht aber noch nicht gelöst. Ich würde gerne wieder 'normale' Steckachsen verweden und mit Inbus und einem Drehmomentschlüssel montieren. Würde das vielleicht helfen? Wenn ja, hättet ihr vielleicht einen Link zu einer passenden Achse?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (17. April 2020)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Vielleicht habt Ihr einen Tipp für mich. ... Dumme Fragen, bekommen hoffentlich keine doofe Antworten.
> 
> Die hintere Steckachse am Torque löst sich öfters an unseren Bikes. Habt ihr da eine Idee? Loctide wäre nicht gut, oder? Die Verwendung von etwas Montagefett hat es etwas besser gemacht aber noch nicht gelöst. Ich würde gerne wieder 'normale' Steckachsen verweden und mit Inbus und einem Drehmomentschlüssel montieren. Würde das vielleicht helfen? Wenn ja, hättet ihr vielleicht einen Link zu einer passenden Achse?


War bei mir anfangs auch und wurde mit der Zeit immer besser. Mittlerweile hält die Quixle. Warum das so is weiß ich nicht


----------



## sendit89 (17. April 2020)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Vielleicht habt Ihr einen Tipp für mich. ... Dumme Fragen, bekommen hoffentlich keine doofe Antworten.
> 
> Die hintere Steckachse am Torque löst sich öfters an unseren Bikes. Habt ihr da eine Idee? Loctide wäre nicht gut, oder? Die Verwendung von etwas Montagefett hat es etwas besser gemacht aber noch nicht gelöst. Ich würde gerne wieder 'normale' Steckachsen verweden und mit Inbus und einem Drehmomentschlüssel montieren. Würde das vielleicht helfen? Wenn ja, hättet ihr vielleicht einen Link zu einer passenden Achse?


Hatte ich am Strive und Torque das Problem. Hab die beiden Gewinde mit Alkohol entfettet und dann ein wenig Loctite drauf. - warum sollte das schaden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (17. April 2020)

Same here. In den ersten zwei Monaten war die regelmäßig locker, jetzt sitzt sie dauerhaft bombenfest, auch ohne Drehmomentexzesse. Mach die einfach mal wie vorgeschlagen richtig sauber (auch das Gewinde im Rahmen) und warte einfach etwas ab. Sollte funktionieren.


----------



## sendit89 (20. April 2020)

Kurz eine Empfehlung für alle mit dem Super-Deluxe im Torque, schaut mal im MegNeg Air Can - Thread vorbei. Ihr solltet den Test in Erwägung ziehen. Es ist der Hammer! 
@SCM und ich haben das Teil mal getestet bzw. sind teilweise noch dabei aber mega begeistert!


----------



## BeroBionicon (28. April 2020)

Tachchen!  Mir ist da was aufgefallen, worauf ich mir keinen Reim machen kann:

Es ist ja bekannt, dass Canyon beim Torque ein Einbaumaß von 250x70 mm angibt. Zumindest beim Fox Float X2 handelt es sich aber um 250x75 mm Modelle mit begrenztem Hub.

Seitdem ich das Rad fahre, hatte ich zwar schon einige Durchschläge, aber noch hab ich den Dämpfer trotz Durchschlag (gefühlt!) nie auf 70mm komprimiert. Jetzt hab ich also mal die Luft komplett raus gelassen und den Dämpfer vorsichtig bis zum Anschlag komprimiert, den Dämpfer wieder aufgepumpt und den verwendeten Hub bis zum O-Ring ausgemessen: 65mm.

Wo sind die restlichen 5 mm?? 
Wie viel mm gibt euer X2 bei leerer Luftkammer her?

Edit: Hab ich mir zu viele Volume Spacer rein geballert? 4 sind mindestens drin, könnten aber auch mehr sein (auf die Schnelle konnte ich nicht mehr "finden" weil ich die Dose im verbauten Zustand nicht weiter runter bekomme...)


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. April 2020)

BeroBionicon schrieb:


> Tachchen!  Mir ist da was aufgefallen, worauf ich mir keinen Reim machen kann:
> 
> Es ist ja bekannt, dass Canyon beim Torque ein Einbaumaß von 250x70 mm angibt. Zumindest beim Fox Float X2 handelt es sich aber um 250x75 mm Modelle mit begrenztem Hub.
> 
> ...


Naja wirklich leer ist die Luftkammer ja nicht. 
Wenn du nur den Druck ablässt und das Ventil drin bleibt hast du immer noch den atmosphärischen Druck drin und schlussendlich sitzt da noch der Endanschlag aus Gummi im Dämpfer der etwa 5mm dick ist.


----------



## BeroBionicon (28. April 2020)

Der atmosphärische Druck ist geschenkt! ?
Aber was für einen Gummi meinst du da? Ja wohl nicht den, der von 75 auf 70 mm reduziert.

Das die letzten 5mm mit einem Gummi gedämpft sein sollen, kann ich mir gemäß diesem Bild BildQuelle nicht vorstellen.
Ein Standard Gummi oder Ähnliches um Durchschläge zu dämpfen, würde nach meinem Verständnis (in dem Canyon Torque Fall) eben bei 70mm Hub Sinn ergeben, aber nicht bei 65


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. April 2020)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Naja wirklich leer ist die Luftkammer ja nicht.
> Wenn du nur den Druck ablässt und das Ventil drin bleibt hast du immer noch den atmosphärischen Druck drin und schlussendlich sitzt da noch der Endanschlag aus Gummi im Dämpfer der etwa 5mm dick ist.


Klingt komisch,  generell


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. April 2020)

BeroBionicon schrieb:


> Der atmosphärische Druck ist geschenkt! ?
> Aber was für einen Gummi meinst du da? Ja wohl nicht den, der von 75 auf 70 mm reduziert.
> 
> Das die letzten 5mm mit einem Gummi gedämpft sein sollen, kann ich mir gemäß diesem Bild BildQuelle nicht vorstellen.
> Ein Standard Gummi oder Ähnliches um Durchschläge zu dämpfen, würde nach meinem Verständnis (in dem Canyon Torque Fall) eben bei 70mm Hub Sinn ergeben, aber nicht bei 65


Es ist laut Explosionszeichnung tatsächlich nur ein 2,5mm O-Ring der noch dazwischen sitzt.
Das eine bar atmosphärischer Druck kann beim komprimieren des geschlossenen Dämpfers schon im Weg sein.


----------



## Blex (1. Mai 2020)

BeroBionicon schrieb:


> Der atmosphärische Druck ist geschenkt! ?
> Aber was für einen Gummi meinst du da? Ja wohl nicht den, der von 75 auf 70 mm reduziert.
> 
> Das die letzten 5mm mit einem Gummi gedämpft sein sollen, kann ich mir gemäß diesem Bild BildQuelle nicht vorstellen.
> Ein Standard Gummi oder Ähnliches um Durchschläge zu dämpfen, würde nach meinem Verständnis (in dem Canyon Torque Fall) eben bei 70mm Hub Sinn ergeben, aber nicht bei 65


den Travel auf 70mm findet ja auch nicht in der Luftkammer statt oder? Würde wenig Sinn machen für mich, da bewegt sich ja nix mechanisch drin, der Gummi auf dem Bild verhindert nur das du mehr Tokens als erlaubt reinpackst. aber evtl versteh ich auch das ganze System nicht 

Unter "Tuning with Air Volume Spacers" gibt es dazu mehr Infos...









						SHOCK- 2019 FLOAT X2 | Bike Help Center | FOX
					






					www.ridefox.com
				




Der 70mm Travel sollte doch irgendwo hier stattfinden oder?
Da wo z.B. Links Bumper oder Spacer steht, wobei der Bumper glaube ich gegen die Durchschläge helfen soll.









						FLOAT X2 Part Information | Bike Help Center | FOX
					






					www.ridefox.com


----------



## rush_dc (1. Mai 2020)

Schreib doch eine mail an FOX, die antworten auch auf technische Fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeroBionicon (1. Mai 2020)

Hey Blex,
Ich schätze da hast du recht. Da ich aber selber an den Vol. Spacern  rumgemurkst habe, dachte ich nur irgendwie ich sollte das vielleicht in dem Zusammenhang erwähnen.

Guter Vorschlag rush_dc das werd ich machen


----------



## Christian1912 (1. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

also unser Torque wurde von Canyon ohne Probleme auf Garantie repariert.

Erneuert wurden der untere Teil des Hintertbaus und der Yoke mit allen Teilen.

Danke an alle hier im Forum.


----------



## backcountrybonn (1. Mai 2020)

Hmpf, habe die beiden Lagerschrauben am Yoke gegen die Version mit der Konterung ausgetauscht. Das Gewinde der linken Schraube war schon leicht angefressen, normaler Verschleiß? Muss ich da noch was machen, wenn schon das Stahlgewinde der Schraube so ausschaut? ?


----------



## sendit89 (1. Mai 2020)

Kleiner Tip für die Konterschrauben des Yoke, ich habe mir wie hier schon von jemand erwähnt gescheite Edelstahl M4x10 Senkkopfschrauben (in schwarz) mit Torx geholt, die kleinen von Canyon werden immer schnell rund. Die ersten waren bei mir von Werk aus so fest zugeknallt, dass ich nur durch drehen der Hauptschraube den Kopf abreisen konnte. (Hatte schon neue erhalten).

Die mit Torx kann man wenigstens auf 3nm Drehmoment anziehen ohne, dass der Kopf rund wird 

Lohnendes Upgrade!

Habe ich hier gekauft, da ich im Baumarkt keine gefunden habe:









						25 Stück Senkkopfschrauben DIN 965 A2 M4X10 TORX SCHWARZ
					

Senkschrauben mit Torx 20 Edelstahl rostfrei A2 SCHWARZ BRÜNIERT 25 Stück DIN 965 M4X10




					www.screwsandmore.de


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. Mai 2020)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip für die Konterschrauben des Yoke, ich habe mir wie hier schon von jemand erwähnt gescheite Edelstahl M4x10 Senkkopfschrauben (in schwarz) mit Torx geholt, die kleinen von Canyon werden immer schnell rund. Die ersten waren bei mir von Werk aus so fest zugeknallt, dass ich nur durch drehen der Hauptschraube den Kopf abreisen konnte. (Hatte schon neue erhalten).
> 
> Die mit Torx kann man wenigstens auf 3nm Drehmoment anziehen ohne, dass der Kopf rund wird
> 
> ...


Hab ich auch so gelöst. Allerdings mit einfachen Stahlschrauben aus der Werkbankschublade...is halt nit so schick wie deine Lösung?

Heut hab ich den neuen Yoke von Canyon montiert. 
Meinen alten hatte ich reklamiert weil er die Farbe geändert hat. 
Evtl hat ja jemand dasselbe Problem...Canyon war auch hier hilfsbereit und kulant. 
Kontakt und Abwicklung lief über Facebook absolut problemlos?


----------



## backcountrybonn (3. Mai 2020)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Hmpf, habe die beiden Lagerschrauben am Yoke gegen die Version mit der Konterung ausgetauscht. Das Gewinde der linken Schraube war schon leicht angefressen, normaler Verschleiß? Muss ich da noch was machen, wenn schon das Stahlgewinde der Schraube so ausschaut?



Gibt es noch andere Schrauben an Torque, die man regelmässig kontrolieren sollte? Ist die Abnutzung auf dem u.g. Foto normaler Verschleiß? Die Lagerschrauben checke ich eigentich immer alle paar Wochen (mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel), gelöste hatte sich bis auf das Tretlager eigentlich nichts mehr. Angezogen war die Schrauben am Yoke auch immer mit dem vorgegebenen Drehmoment. Und ich bin mit dem Bike über den Winter eigentlich kaum gefahren, wenn nur ein paar Touren und flowiger Trails mit kleinen Sprüngen. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blex (3. Mai 2020)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Gibt es noch andere Schrauben an Torque, die man regemässig kontrolieren sollte? Ist die Abnutzung auf dem u.g. Foto normaler Verschleiß? Die Lagerschraube checke ich eigentich immer alle paar Wochen, gelöste hatte sich bis auf das Tretlager eigentlich nichts mehr. Angezogen war die Schrauben am Yoke auch immer mit dem vorgegebenen Drehmoment. Und ich bin mit dem Bike über den Winter eigentlich kaum gefahren, wenn nur ein paar Touren und flowiger Trails mit kleinen Sprüngen. ?


Einfach alle Schrauben regelmäßig mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel prüfen, sind ja nicht viele und die Werte stehen an den Schrauben. Achte immer darauf das der Bit richtig steckt, sonst kann man auch mal Schrauben rund machen.
Ich mach das immer nach 3-4 entspannten Touren, 1-2 Touren wo es mehr knallt und Airtime im Spiel ist und nach jedem Bikeparktag.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen!

Da mein Torque FRX Rahmen leider nach 7,5 Jahren die Grätsche gemacht hat und ich von Canyon immer noch keine Antwort habe, ob sie noch Ersatzteile haben (Druckstreben), bin ich jetzt vorsorglich schon mal auf der Suche nach einem Nachfolger und hätte ein paar Fragen zum Torque AL. Da gerade keine großen Spielräume vorhanden sind, kommen nur 5.0 oder 6.0 in Frage.

Kann jemand was zu den beiden LRS sagen? Der E 1900 sollte ja ok sein? Von der Race Face Shimano Kombi würde ich jetzt nicht viel erwarten, außer hohem Gewicht.

Hier wurde ja auch schon mit anderen Dämpfern experimentiert. Hat schon mal jemand versucht, einen 241/76 Dämpfer im Torque zu verbauen? Da hätte ich zwei Stück hier. Aber ich befürchte, dass das wohl nicht passen wird, da wäre ja am Ende des Hubs der Abstand zwischen den Dämpferaugen 15mm geringer, da sagt bestimmt der Reifen dem Sitzrohr hallo. Die Abflachung der Winkel durch den kürzeren Dämpfer wäre wahrscheinlich auch nicht ganz ohne. Wie funktioniert denn die Montage am hinteren Dämpferauge, wird das fix verschraubt? Da irgendwas so zu adaptieren, dass man den Längenunterschied ausgleicht, wird wohl auch nicht funktionieren.

Wie sind denn die AL 5.0/6.0 Fahrer mit den Dämpfern/Gabeln zufrieden?


----------



## BeroBionicon (5. Mai 2020)

Blex schrieb:


> den Travel auf 70mm findet ja auch nicht in der Luftkammer statt oder? Würde wenig Sinn machen für mich, da bewegt sich ja nix mechanisch drin, der Gummi auf dem Bild verhindert nur das du mehr Tokens als erlaubt reinpackst. aber evtl versteh ich auch das ganze System nicht
> 
> Unter "Tuning with Air Volume Spacers" gibt es dazu mehr Infos...
> 
> ...



Antwort von FOX:

"Danke für das zusenden der ID. Laut ID hat der Dämpfer 70mm Hub, das dieser nicht Komplet beim Einfedern erreicht werden kann, ist einem Durchschlag Schutz geschuldet. .... "


----------



## backcountrybonn (5. Mai 2020)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip für die Konterschrauben des Yoke, ich habe mir wie hier schon von jemand erwähnt gescheite Edelstahl M4x10 Senkkopfschrauben (in schwarz) mit Torx geholt, die kleinen von Canyon werden immer schnell rund. Die ersten waren bei mir von Werk aus so fest zugeknallt, dass ich nur durch drehen der Hauptschraube den Kopf abreisen konnte. (Hatte schon neue erhalten).
> 
> Die mit Torx kann man wenigstens auf 3nm Drehmoment anziehen ohne, dass der Kopf rund wird
> 
> ...



So, habe mir ein "paar" bestellt, 25 Stück  . Falls noch wer Interesse hat, gebe ich gerne welche ab. Am besten dann per PN.


----------



## swindle (5. Mai 2020)

Dorfmeister schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke an alle, denen es gefällt!
> Die Rechung bezüglich der erhöhten Front lautet wie folgt:
> 
> +2 cm vom größeren Laufrad (Radius)
> ...



wie zufrieden bist du mittlerweile damit? hat sich sonst noch wer an den Umbau gewagt?


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Mai 2020)

swindle schrieb:


> wie zufrieden bist du mittlerweile damit? hat sich sonst noch wer an den Umbau gewagt?


Oh, das habe ich beim Thread überfliegen übersehen. Das fände ich auch interessant. Da hat @Dorfmeister ja ein richtig geiles Gerät gebaut 

Rechnerisch käme man mit einer 170er Gabel (ohne externe Lagerschalen) auf einen Lenkwinkel von knapp 64 Grad, die Smartphone-Messung kommt also sehr gut hin, denke ich.
Merkt man den deutlich flacheren Sitzwinkel beim Bergauffahren im Vergleich arg?
Eventuell könnte man ja die Winkeländerung z. T. mit Offset-Buchsen kompensieren, damit es nicht zu extrem wird? Aber bei der Dämpferbefestigung im Torque ginge das nur bei der vorderen, wenn ich das richtig verstehe?


----------



## Dorfmeister (7. Mai 2020)

Also mittlerweile hat sich an der Konfiguration etwas geändert. Der Winkelsteuersatz ist raus und dafür die Lyrik wieder auf 180 mm hochgetravelt. Fährt sich für mich absolut hervorragend. Gutes Überrolverhalten, schön hohe Front, Trelager noch tief genug um im Bike zu stehen und absolut natürliches Einlenkverhalten an der Front. Der Sitzwinkel ist absolut in Ordnung und nicht zu flach geworden, auch ohne Offsetbuchsen (die theoretisch an beiden Enden angebracht werden können, wobei an der vorderen Aufnahme der Dämpfer vielleicht zu nah an die Aufnahme rückt und anstößt und Hinten die Buchse entsprechend in der Breite angepast werden muss). Bei längeren Stützenauszug mag der Sitzwinkel vielleicht zu flach werden. Hier noch ein aktuelleres Foto (Achtung: das Vorderrad steht höher als das Hinterrad, so dass der Sitzwinkel noch flacher Aussieht):


----------



## swindle (8. Mai 2020)

Wenn ich mir jetzt auch so einen Umbau überlegen würde, hast du Tipps auf was ich definitiv achten sollte? Was offset an Gabeln usw angeht bin ich dann doch nicht so sattelfest. Wichtig wär mir halt dass das rad auch noch bergauf auf Touren problemlos arbeitet ohne dass das vorderrad schneller steigt wie gewollt


----------



## Henggen88 (8. Mai 2020)

Moin zusammen,

aufgrund meines Gewichts von 100 kg möchte ich bei meinem Torque 8.0 Bj. 19 hinten eine 200 mm Bremsscheibe nachrüsten. Kann mir einer von euch sagen welchen Adapter ich dafür benötige (Code R 180 mm --> 200 mm)? Ich bin mir nicht sicher was ich bestellen muss.

Beste Grüße


----------



## BeroBionicon (8. Mai 2020)

Henggen88 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> aufgrund meines Gewichts von 100 kg möchte ich bei meinem Torque 8.0 Bj. 19 hinten eine 200 mm Bremsscheibe nachrüsten. Kann mir einer von euch sagen welchen Adapter ich dafür benötige (Code R 180 mm --> 200 mm)? Ich bin mir nicht sicher was ich bestellen muss.
> 
> Beste Grüße



Du brauchst einen Adapter, der dir von PM (Post Mount) auf PM +23 mm gibt. Von Magura weiß ich, dass das der QM44 Adapter wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henggen88 (8. Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Rückmeldung. Den Adapter von Magura habe ich auch gefunden. Diese müsste aber für 203 mm Bremsscheiben sein???


----------



## BeroBionicon (8. Mai 2020)

Mit Sram Produkten kenn ich mich nicht wirklich aus, aber ich hab auch im Hinterkopf, dass die 200mm Scheiben und nicht 203mm haben. Ich denke schon, dass auch ein 203mm adapter funktionieren sollte, aber von SRAM gibt es bestimmt auch das passende Pendant für 200mm Scheiben.
Der Hinterbau hat jedenfalls definitiv ne PM 7" Aufnahme, was bedeutet, dass er 180mm Scheiben ohne Adapter nutzt. Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter.

Ohne Gewähr: https://www.bike-components.de/en/SRAM/Disc-Brake-Adapter-for-200-mm-Rotors-p63815/ und PM7" to PM auswählen


----------



## Dorfmeister (8. Mai 2020)

swindle schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir jetzt auch so einen Umbau überlegen würde, hast du Tipps auf was ich definitiv achten sollte? Was offset an Gabeln usw angeht bin ich dann doch nicht so sattelfest. Wichtig wär mir halt dass das rad auch noch bergauf auf Touren problemlos arbeitet ohne dass das vorderrad schneller steigt wie gewollt



Also bezüglich des Offset habe ich den kurzen genommen, da das den Berichten nach gut zum flachen Lenkwinkel passt. Wie gesagt, das Einlenkverhalten ist für mich jetzt absolut Intuitiv ohne zu Kippeln oder zu träge zu sein. Ich habe jetzt aber keinen direkten Vergleich zum längeren Offset.

Bei dieser Art von Umbau gilt es halt zu berücksichtigen, dass die Front durch das größere Vorderrad 1,9 cm und durch die längere Gabel 2 cm nach oben kommt. Leute die eine Riserbar und viele Spacer unterm Vorbau fahren, können hier noch gut gegensteuern. Bleibt die Tatsache, dass das Trelager gegenüber der Hinterradachse angehoben wird, gleichzeit aber durch die höhere Voderradachse hier im Verhältniss wieder recht tief steht. Man steht also gut im Bike vor der Voderradachse. Der Sitzwinkel wird unweigerlich flacher. Hier kann man noch druch den Sattel nach vorne Schieben etwas kompensieren. Das kletterverhalten vershclechtert sich durch die hohe Front natürlich etwas, was für mich persönlich aber ein mehr als vertretbarer Tradeoff war. Jedes Bike ist ein gewisser Kompromiss und man muss entscheiden, in welche Richtung man möchte. Ich kann aber versichern, dass ich mit dem Bike auch gerne Touren mit 50 km und 2000 hm fahre, wobei die Anstiege halt gemütlich von statten gehen und meist auf Forststraßen oder Asphalt.


----------



## swindle (8. Mai 2020)

Dorfmeister schrieb:


> Also bezüglich des Offset habe ich den kurzen genommen, da das den Berichten nach gut zum flachen Lenkwinkel passt. Wie gesagt, das Einlenkverhalten ist für mich jetzt absolut Intuitiv ohne zu Kippeln oder zu träge zu sein. Ich habe jetzt aber keinen direkten Vergleich zum längeren Offset.
> 
> Bei dieser Art von Umbau gilt es halt zu berücksichtigen, dass die Front durch das größere Vorderrad 1,9 cm und durch die längere Gabel 2 cm nach oben kommt. Leute die eine Riserbar und viele Spacer unterm Vorbau fahren, können hier noch gut gegensteuern. Bleibt die Tatsache, dass das Trelager gegenüber der Hinterradachse angehoben wird, gleichzeit aber durch die höhere Voderradachse hier im Verhältniss wieder recht tief steht. Man steht also gut im Bike vor der Voderradachse. Der Sitzwinkel wird unweigerlich flacher. Hier kann man noch druch den Sattel nach vorne Schieben etwas kompensieren. Das kletterverhalten vershclechtert sich durch die hohe Front natürlich etwas, was für mich persönlich aber ein mehr als vertretbarer Tradeoff war. Jedes Bike ist ein gewisser Kompromiss und man muss entscheiden, in welche Richtung man möchte. Ich kann aber versichern, dass ich mit dem Bike auch gerne Touren mit 50 km und 2000 hm fahre, wobei die Anstiege halt gemütlich von statten gehen und meist auf Forststraßen oder Asphalt.



Danke für die ausführliche Antwort!

Du beschreibst jetzt das Verhalten bei 180mm / 29"?


----------



## Dorfmeister (9. Mai 2020)

Ja korrekt, die aktuelleste und vermutlich letzte Ausbaustufe mit 29" und 180 mm ohne Winkelsteuersatz.


----------



## Brauseklaus (11. Mai 2020)

Kann mich Dorfmeisters Ausführungen nur anschließen. Fahre jetzt seit ein paar Monaten das Mullet-Setup und bin nach kurzer Eingewöhnung von dem Rad überzeugt. Für mich, der eher steil, schnell und rauh fährt ist es das bessere Bike. Es ist etwas weniger verspielt als das 650b-Setup aber dafür souveräner im Downhill.  






Nachdem ich zuerst alle Spacer unter dem Vorbau entfernt hatte, um die Front wieder etwas abzusenken, fahre ich mittlerweile wieder wie am 650b-Setup, mit 15mm Spacer unterm Vorbau. Die hohe Front gibt mir im steilen Gelände mehr Sicherheit. 

Ich habe dazu schon an anderer Stelle ein kleines Review verfasst. Die neuen Geo-Werte habe ich mit CAD berechnet. 



Torque CF Mullet setup 

Fork: 29er 170mm Fox 36 (44mm offset)
Front wheel: 29er Deemax Pro „Sam Hill“

-> Head Tube Angle: ~63,8 degree
-> Buttom bracket offset: ~8,4mm
-> front end rise: +21mm
-> Cockpit rise: +6mm (15mm spacers removed) 

Ok guys, like promised here is a little review.

First of all, the modification has more impect then I thought before. It feels like a different bike. Although I tried to reduce the rising of cockpit height (in my case I got just ~6mm additional), you can feel the difference to a standard 650b clearly.
Because of the low bottom bracket at the 650b basic bike you still feel placed in the bike with the 29er front as well as. 

Also a big advantage is in my opinion the higher bottom bracket. Now it is possible to make more paddle strokes in rough sections too, with less risk of hooking something.

The 29er front wheel provides more grip and improves the rollover behavior. The bike feels now a bit faster, especially in rough sections. The corner behavior is also well.

It is still climpable but with little deductions compared to the standard 650b because of the higher front and slacker seat angle. By mounting the saddle maximal to the front it is possible to compensate the drawback a bit.

I have to make more testrides in different terrains to get a final impression but it seems I reached the target making my Torque faster by losing less speed in rough sections.

Pros:

bottom bracket height
rollover behavior
faster in steep and rough sections


Cons:

Less playfull, more downhill oriented
flatter seat angle

Neutral:

Cockpit higher
Flatter head angle
Geo more downhill oriented


----------



## PhillipT6 (12. Mai 2020)

Servus, ich hab mir nun auch mal nen Account nach knapp eineinhalb jahren stillem Mitlesen gemacht, da ich ein kleines Problem habe.
 Ich wollte vorhin mal die Wippe unten ausbauen, jedoch war extrem viel Spannung auf der Schraube und dann hats ganz leise geknackt, wodurch ich die Schraube anfangs nicht mehr lose, sondern nur noch fest und jetzt zum Ende hin nicht mal mehr fest schrauben konnte. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ebenfalls das Gewinde im Eimer ist wie schon zwei drei Seiten vorher in diesem Thread beschrieben. Deshalb wollte ich mal fragen ob noch jemand das Problem hatte und wie das von Canyon geregelt wurde, also ob ihr was zahlen und das Rad einschicken musstet (wovon ich schon mal ausgehe). 
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Christian1912 (12. Mai 2020)

Sorry doppelt


----------



## Christian1912 (12. Mai 2020)

Hallo Philip,
Bei unserem Rad wurde alles bezahlt auch das versenden.
Siehe auch meinen Beitrag vom 1.Mai.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhillipT6 (12. Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort,
das vom 1.Mai hatte ich übersehen, Sorry


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. Mai 2020)

PhillipT6 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort,
> das vom 1.Mai hatte ich übersehen, Sorry


Innerhalb der ersten zwei Jahre zahlt Canyon alles bei Garantiefällen. Versand, Montage, Ersatzteile, Rahmen...etc. 
Ab dem dritten Jahr sind die Nebenkosten selbst zu tragen.


----------



## PhillipT6 (12. Mai 2020)

Danke für die Erklärung.
So ungefähr war mir das auch bekannt, nur wusste ich nicht, ob das mit unter Garantie fällt, da man das bestimmt auch irgendwie selbst kaputt gemacht haben könnte und wollte mich deshalb schon mal informieren. Ab dem dritten Jahr ist es bei mir sowieso vorbei, da ich es leider gebraucht gekauft habe.


----------



## swindle (13. Mai 2020)

Meine Transfer am CF8 2019 (gekauft Nov. '18) hakelt nun etwas. Sie fährt auf die letzten 3cm nicht mehr sauber aus und man muss manuell nachhelfen damit sie ganz ausfährt. Wenn ich die Stütze auf halber Höhe stoppe, bleibt sie da und sackt nicht weg. Habt ihr Ideen was das sein könnte? Läuft das noch unter der Garantie von Canyon?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Mai 2020)

swindle schrieb:


> Meine Transfer am CF8 2019 (gekauft Nov. '18) hakelt nun etwas. Sie fährt auf die letzten 3cm nicht mehr sauber aus und man muss manuell nachhelfen damit sie ganz ausfährt. Wenn ich die Stütze auf halber Höhe stoppe, bleibt sie da und sackt nicht weg. Habt ihr Ideen was das sein könnte? Läuft das noch unter der Garantie von Canyon?


Wenn du es nit selbst reparieren kannst würde ich die Sattelstütze direkt zu Fox Deutschland nach Rodalben schicken. 
Vor Corona hat Fox Garantieabwicklungen in drei Tagen Durchlaufzeit erledigt. 
Wie der Stand aktuell ist kann ich nit sagen...aber garantiert schneller als über Canyon zu Fox und wieder zu Canyon und dann zu dir.


----------



## swindle (13. Mai 2020)

Da in den nächsten Tagen die OneUp Dropper V2 in 210 mm da sein wird, habe ich vorerst eh keine Verwendung dafür  Aber danke für den Tipp. Dann setze ich mich mal mit Fox in Verbindung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwaelder7 (14. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich benötige mal eure Hilfe. Ich wollte mir eigentlich ein Strive zulegen, da mich das Konzept des Shapeshifters schon lange fasziniert. Unklar ob das Bike was für mich sein könnte, wurde ich erst als von 650B auf 29" umgestellt wurde. Und was soll ich sagen, ein Kumpel hat sein Strive letzte Woche bekommen und nach einer Probefahrt meinerseits ist mir leider klar 29er sind einfach nichts für mich. Ich fühle mich auf den Kisten einfach nicht wohl. Jetzt meine Frage, ich habe eigentlich das Strive aufgrund der Super Allround Eigenschaften im Auge gehabt. Wozu würdet Ihr mir nun als Allrounder raten? Zum Spectral oder zum Torque. Das Bike soll auch hier im Schwarzwald zu Touren genutzt werden. Ich erwarte kein Sprintwunder aber vernünftig Bergauf will ich kommen. Ich suche einfach ein Bike das ich vernünftig als Allrounder nutzen kann.  Wozu würdet Ihr mir raten? Dazu noch die Frage, wie siehts mit dem Fahrergesamtgewicht aus? Ist eine Überschreitung mit Gepäck von 1-2 KG bei Carbon ein Problem? Bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als zur Alu Variante zu greifen?

Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## PhillipT6 (14. Mai 2020)

Ich benutze es als allrounder und fahre daher auch öfters 60km Touren damit. Für mich lohnt es sich, da ich nicht so viel bergauf fahren muss, aber wenn du beim bergauf fahren Spaß haben willst, würde ich persönlich eher zum spectral greifen. Das torque ist halt eher für downhill ausgelegt, was man spüren dürfte, aber ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich noch kein neues spectral gefahren bin. An deiner Stelle würde ich das spectral nehmen, wenn es eigentlich nur um Touren geht, aber wenn du auch oft im bikepark bist und es nicht schlimm findest, wenn die Anstiege etwas schwieriger werden, eher zum torque. Am besten ist aber immer noch probefahren


----------



## Schwarzwaelder7 (14. Mai 2020)

PhillipT6 schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich das spectral nehmen, wenn es eigentlich nur um Touren geht, aber wenn du auch oft im bikepark bist und es nicht schlimm findest, wenn die Anstiege etwas schwieriger werden, eher zum torque. Am besten ist aber immer noch probefahren


Was meinst du mit etwas schwieriger? Langsamer oder mit mehr Kraftaufwand? Vom Einsatz hält es sich halt die Wage bei mir. Ich fahre öfters mal ne Tour, bin aber auch regelmäßig im Park unterwegs. Wie gesagt, im uphill geht es mir nicht ums Tempo.


----------



## PhillipT6 (14. Mai 2020)

Auf jeden Fall würde ich sagen etwas langsamer. Kraftaufwändiger auch, aber das liegt an vielen Faktoren wie Reifen und sag. Wenn ich mit etwa 30%sag fahre ist es recht schwer und es fühlt sich an als würde die ganze Energie in den dämpfer gehen und ich komme recht langsam voran, bei 25% geht es jedoch recht gut bergauf mit do gut wie keinem einfedern und ich kann locker mit spectral(2014) fahrern mithalten. An den erhöhten Kraftaufwand hab ich mich auch nach ein paar Touren gewöhnt. Ich bin anfangs mit 1,2 bar Reifendruck vorne und 1,6 hinten gefahren, was sich auch noch bemerkbar gemacht hat aber trotzdem funktioniert hat.

Fazit: etwas schwieriger, was aber hauptsächlich am fahrer liegt. Wenn du mit dem Teil touren fahren willst sollte dich jedoch nichts davon abhalten.


----------



## Schwarzwaelder7 (14. Mai 2020)

Ok, danke für die Info. Das heißt also das du ohne den Dämpfer zu schließen ganz ok uphill fahren kannst? Wie siehts an der Gabel aus? Hast du die Gabel dann zu? Neigt das Bike stark zum abheben am Vorderrad?
Und wie siehts mit der Carbon Thematik aus? Kannst du mir da auch weiterhelfen?


----------



## PhillipT6 (14. Mai 2020)

Ich fühle zwischen lockout und offen relativ wenig unterschied (zumindest im sitzen), aber im Gelände lasse ihn offen, da ich so deutlich besser grip finde und es wie schon gesagt auch nicht nötig ist. Auf Straßen benutze ich gerne das lockout, da so der dämpfer weniger als 20% sag hat und die Sitzposition angenehmer ist, wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass er nach einer Minute wieder beim normalen sag ist (rockshox superdeluxe rct). ich hab als gabel nur die lyrik rc, wodurch ich kein lockout habe, aber die bewegt sich so gut wie gar nicht beim bergauffahren und selbst beim springen federt sie nur ein paar Zentimeter ein. Ich fahre rahmengröße L und bin 1,78 ungefähr groß, und das ist auch die mindestgröße laut canyon. Deswegen fahre ich auch einen renthal fatbar mit 30mm rise, wodurch sich das ganze noch mal geändert hat. Aber aus meiner Erfahrung bleibt es kontrollierbar unten, solange es nicht zu steil (30°+) wird. Für mich also überhaupt kein Problem und schon gar nicht auf normalen Anstiegen, sprich Straße oder Schotter.


----------



## Schwarzwaelder7 (14. Mai 2020)

Cool, das hört sich gut an. Kannst du mir bezgl der Gewichtsgrenze bei Carbon auch weiterhelfen? Spielen 3-4 KG über Limit ne Rolle?


----------



## PhillipT6 (14. Mai 2020)

Da hab ich leider keine Ahnung, da ich alu fahre und 65 Kilo wiege, weshalb ich mich damit noch nicht befasst habe, aber ich meine sowas hier schon mal in den spectral threads gelesen zu haben


----------



## PhillipT6 (14. Mai 2020)

Ich hätte auch noch mal ne Frage, obwohl sie nicht so wirklich in diesen Thread gehört, aber ich hab nirgends sonst was gefunden und vielleicht hat ja hier zufälligerweise jemand ne Ahnung.
In dem Kontaktformular für die Garantieanfrage muss man ja eine Kundennummer eintragen. Welche muss ich da jetzt nehmen? Die von der Rechnung von dem torque, von welchem ich nur zweitbesitzer bin, also nicht direkt meine kundennummer ist, oder die von einem Rad, welches ich mir vor 2 Jahren gekauft habe, was also theoretisch eher meine Kundennummer sein sollte. Bei der Einsicht des Kontos auf der website sind leider überhaupt keine Infos enthalten.
Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Schwarzwaelder7 (14. Mai 2020)

Vom Gefühl her würde ich die eigene Kundennummer nehmen. Dahinter sind ja deine Kontaktdaten gespeichert. Falls du Freitext mitgeben kannst (Falls du noch Garantie auf das Bike hast) würde ich da die Kundennummer und die Rechnungsnummer drauf angeben, mit dem Vermerk das du das Bike in 2. Hand besitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Immo (14. Mai 2020)

Schwarzwaelder7 schrieb:


> Cool, das hört sich gut an. Kannst du mir bezgl der Gewichtsgrenze bei Carbon auch weiterhelfen? Spielen 3-4 KG über Limit ne Rolle?



Das Thema gab's schon mal, hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-torque-2018-2019.863604/post-16049228 

Nichts endgültiges, aber zumindest würde ich demnach vermuten, dass es kein großes Problem darstellt. Zur Not nackig fahren ?


----------



## Schwarzwaelder7 (14. Mai 2020)




----------



## Schwarzwaelder7 (14. Mai 2020)

Dr_Immo schrieb:


> Zur Not nackig fahren ?



Ohje, das will ich jetzt wirklich niemandem zumuten. Und das Waldsterben ist ohnehin schon schlimm genug. Wobei? Vielleicht würde das gegen die Borkenkäfer Plage helfen...


----------



## PhillipT6 (14. Mai 2020)

Schwarzwaelder7 schrieb:


> Vom Gefühl her würde ich die eigene Kundennummer nehmen. Dahinter sind ja deine Kontaktdaten gespeichert. Falls du Freitext mitgeben kannst (Falls du noch Garantie auf das Bike hast) würde ich da die Kundennummer und die Rechnungsnummer drauf angeben, mit dem Vermerk das du das Bike in 2. Hand besitzt.


Danke. Da bin ich selbst irgendwie noch nicht draufgekommen, aber werde es jetzt erst mal so versuchen.


----------



## mario1982 (18. Mai 2020)

Weiß jemand wie es aktuell bei Canyon aussieht mit Service vor Ort?
Auf der Internetseite steht ja, das die Werkstatt und der Showroom offen sind.

Meine Kettenstrebe ist am Samstag am Torque gerissen und ich möchte halt schnellstmöglich eine neue Kettenstrebe, da es ja auch eindeutig ein Garantiefall ist.

Das Rad ist knapp 12 Monate alt...

Telefonischer Support ist ja im Moment nicht, deshalb dachte ich mir, das Bike  ins Auto zu schmeißen und direkt hinzufahren in der Hoffnung sofort eine neue Kettenstrebe zu bekommen.
Jemand schon Erfahrung damit gemacht?


----------



## BeroBionicon (18. Mai 2020)

Kann dir da leider nix zu sagen, aber stell mal bitte ein Bild hier rein ?


----------



## Rick7 (19. Mai 2020)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie es aktuell bei Canyon aussieht mit Service vor Ort?
> Auf der Internetseite steht ja, das die Werkstatt und der Showroom offen sind.
> 
> Meine Kettenstrebe ist am Samstag am Torque gerissen und ich möchte halt schnellstmöglich eine neue Kettenstrebe, da es ja auch eindeutig ein Garantiefall ist.
> ...


Da wirst du vermutlich auf das crash replacement des ganzen Rahmens für 1.300 Euro zurückgreifen müssen. Eine kettenstrebe gibt es bei Canyon nicht einzeln oder nur mit wahnsinnig viel Nachdruck. Es sei denn sie sehen es als materialfehler. Schreib mal wie dein service Fall läuft. Ich wünsch dir Glück. Cheers


----------



## Schwarzwaelder7 (19. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mich jetzt für das Torque entschieden. Jetzt stehe ich vor der Modellauswahl und bin etwas überfordert. Ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit Sram Schaltungen und Bremsen. Ich habe etwas Angst das die Bremsen beim CF 7.0 für mich Schwerkaliber (ca. 95 kg) zu schwach sind. 
Lohnt sich der Aufpreis vom CF 7.0 zum CF 8.0 (Nicht nur aufgrund der Bremsen)?


----------



## el martn (19. Mai 2020)

Ich würde das Achter nehmen.
Bin mit FOX und Shimano immer besser und entspannter gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwaelder7 (19. Mai 2020)

el martn schrieb:


> Ich würde das Achter nehmen.
> Bin mit FOX und Shimano immer besser und entspannter gefahren.


bringt das echt so einen Mehrwert? Kenne bislang nur rockshox und shimano. Wobei ich auch mal mit einer slx Schaltung echt Probleme hatte. Sind die XT bremsen am 8. wirklich stärker als die SRAM am 7er? Ich glaube das wird das kaufentscheidende Argument werden.


----------



## el martn (19. Mai 2020)

Es ist vielmehr das Gefühl am Hebel.  Für mich (auch im 0,1 Tonnen Club) einfach besser umzusetzen.  
Die maximale Kraft wird vergleichbar sein, nur der Weg dahin gefällt mir besser.
UND

Sie funktioniert,  immer.
Kein Schleifen, kein Entlüften.


----------



## sendit89 (19. Mai 2020)

Ich habe das 2019er CF 7.0 und würde inzwischen das 8.0 nehmen. Sram Bremsen kommen immer runter bei mir, Eagle ist jedoch geil.


----------



## PhillipT6 (19. Mai 2020)

Ich hab auch die sram guide re bremsen und die gx eagle und finde beides ehrlich gesagt nicht so geil. Die Bremsen gehen zwar in Ordnung, aber fühlen sich halt an wie die guide. Über die schaltung kann ich auch nicht so viel positives berichten, da ich sie gefühlt jede zweite Woche neu einstellen muss und jetzt mit minimal verborgenen schaltauge do gut wie gar nix mehr geht. Dementsprechend würde ich auch eher zum 8.0 raten, allerdings darfst du bei der fox Federung den Service erst nach 2 Jahren selbst machen, also musst du es davor immer einschicken.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (19. Mai 2020)

Das mit dem Fox Service ist Blödsinn. Niemand hält dich davon ab den Service selbst oder nicht bei Fox machen zu lassen.


----------



## mario1982 (19. Mai 2020)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Da wirst du vermutlich auf das crash replacement des ganzen Rahmens für 1.300 Euro zurückgreifen müssen. Eine kettenstrebe gibt es bei Canyon nicht einzeln oder nur mit wahnsinnig viel Nachdruck. Es sei denn sie sehen es als materialfehler. Schreib mal wie dein service Fall läuft. Ich wünsch dir Glück. Cheers


War heute in Koblenz. Kettenstrebe wurde vor Ort getauscht auf Garantie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario1982 (19. Mai 2020)

BeroBionicon schrieb:


> Kann dir da leider nix zu sagen, aber stell mal bitte ein Bild hier rein ?


----------



## mario1982 (19. Mai 2020)

Auch wenn sie gebrochen ist, finde ich das Rad trotzdem geil?Brechen tun sie alle, wenn man sein Rad ordentlich bewegt.
Bei meinem letzten cannondale ist die Kettenstrebe 4 mal gebrochen ?


----------



## Schwarzwaelder7 (19. Mai 2020)

Danke für eure Hilfe! Ich schlaf jetzt mal ne Nacht drüber.


----------



## mario1982 (20. Mai 2020)

Schwarzwaelder7 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich habe mich jetzt für das Torque entschieden. Jetzt stehe ich vor der Modellauswahl und bin etwas überfordert. Ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit Sram Schaltungen und Bremsen. Ich habe etwas Angst das die Bremsen beim CF 7.0 für mich Schwerkaliber (ca. 95 kg) zu schwach sind.
> Lohnt sich der Aufpreis vom CF 7.0 zum CF 8.0 (Nicht nur aufgrund der Bremsen)?


Ja! Bei deinem Gewicht brauchst auch vernünftige Bremsen. Zahl den Aufpreis, auch wegen der Suspension....


----------



## Rick7 (21. Mai 2020)

mario1982 schrieb:


> War heute in Koblenz. Kettenstrebe wurde vor Ort getauscht auf Garantie?


Glückwunsch, das lief ja echt mal gut  ✌ ✌✌


----------



## backcountrybonn (6. Juni 2020)

PhillipT6 schrieb:


> Servus, ich hab mir nun auch mal nen Account nach knapp eineinhalb jahren stillem Mitlesen gemacht, da ich ein kleines Problem habe.
> Ich wollte vorhin mal die Wippe unten ausbauen, jedoch war extrem viel Spannung auf der Schraube und dann hats ganz leise geknackt, wodurch ich die Schraube anfangs nicht mehr lose, sondern nur noch fest und jetzt zum Ende hin nicht mal mehr fest schrauben konnte. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ebenfalls das Gewinde im Eimer ist wie schon zwei drei Seiten vorher in diesem Thread beschrieben. Deshalb wollte ich mal fragen ob noch jemand das Problem hatte und wie das von Canyon geregelt wurde, also ob ihr was zahlen und das Rad einschicken musstet (wovon ich schon mal ausgehe).
> Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus



Wie ist es denn nun bei dir ausgegangen, hast du schon Kontakt mit Canyon gehabt? Und vielleicht schon Ersatzteile erhalten?


----------



## backcountrybonn (6. Juni 2020)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Hmpf, habe die beiden Lagerschrauben am Yoke gegen die Version mit der Konterung ausgetauscht. Das Gewinde der linken Schraube war schon leicht angefressen, normaler Verschleiß? Muss ich da noch was machen, wenn schon das Stahlgewinde der Schraube so ausschaut? ?



Was müsste ich eigentlich hier tauschen, wenn der Verschleiß schlimmer wird, Lager und Schraube? Wie oft sollte ich die Schraube und das Gewinde prüfen? War jetzt 7 Tage im Bikepark und traue mich nicht mehr die Schraube zu lösen und zu überprüfen. Nachher bekomme ich die Schraube nicht mehr fest.


----------



## PhillipT6 (6. Juni 2020)

Ich habe noch immer nichts von ihnen gehört. Habe jetzt vorgestern eine zweite Anfrage gestellt und da auch wieder die selben emails und sonst nichts. Übers Telefon hab ichs auch versucht, aber da war der Support wie bekannt abgeschaltet. Außer warten bleibt mir anscheinend nichts anderes mehr übrig. Immerhin fährt mein Fahrrad noch, sonst wäre das gerade echt sehr nervig.


----------



## Hegeputtel (8. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand ein Foto vom Torque in Rahmenfarbe Schwarz-Blau (z.B. 2018er/2019er Modell) und mit Skinwallreifen? Bin am überlegen die nächsten Maxxis Minion DHR in Skinwall-Edition zu kaufen.

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (9. Juni 2020)

Guten Abend miteinander,
Habe schon die Suchfunktion bemüht aber keine komplette Liste mit den Lagern für einen kompletten Wechsel beim Torque auf SKF Lager gefunden...
Hat jemand zufällig schon eine zusammengestellt?
Grüße 
Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moehrrider (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen. ich bin sehr am torque interessiert aber wollte fragen, ob man es zum mullet bike umbauen kann ? aber ich würde die 180mm vorne gerne behalten 

kann man einen anderen link verwenden ?
danke schonmal.


----------



## BeroBionicon (12. Juni 2020)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Guten Abend miteinander,
> Habe schon die Suchfunktion bemüht aber keine komplette Liste mit den Lagern für einen kompletten Wechsel beim Torque auf SKF Lager gefunden...
> Hat jemand zufällig schon eine zusammengestellt?
> Grüße
> Moritz



Vielleicht hilft dir das


----------



## backcountrybonn (15. Juni 2020)

Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch eine Idee. Ich suche von Rock Shox den passenden Coil Dämpfer in 250 x 70 für mein Torque. 

Laut RS-Webseite sollte es den theoretisch auch so geben:
"230x65, 210x55, 230x60, 210x50, 250x75, 205x62.5(TR), 210x52.5, 230x57.5, 185x52.5(TR), 210x47.5, 225x75(TR), 230x62.5, 250x67.5, *250x70*, 250x72.5, 185x55(TR), 205x60(TR), 205x65(TR), 225x70(TR), 225x72.5(TR), 185x47.5(TR), 185x50(TR), 205x57.5(TR), 225x67.5(TR), 185x55, 205x57.5, 205x60, 205x65"
https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/models/rs-sdlc-ult-a2

Zu kaufen finde im Netz aber keinen passenden. Beziehen sich die Einbaulängen/Hub vielleicht nur für dem OEM-Markt? Oder muss ich mich direkt an einen RS-Partner wenden?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. Juni 2020)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch eine Idee. Ich suche von Rock Shox den passenden Coil Dämpfer in 250 x 70 für mein Torque.
> 
> Laut RS-Webseite sollte es den theoretisch auch so geben:
> "230x65, 210x55, 230x60, 210x50, 250x75, 205x62.5(TR), 210x52.5, 230x57.5, 185x52.5(TR), 210x47.5, 225x75(TR), 230x62.5, 250x67.5, *250x70*, 250x72.5, 185x55(TR), 205x60(TR), 205x65(TR), 225x70(TR), 225x72.5(TR), 185x47.5(TR), 185x50(TR), 205x57.5(TR), 225x67.5(TR), 185x55, 205x57.5, 205x60, 205x65"
> ...


Die metrischen Dämpfer werden intern auf den jeweiligen Hub getravelt. 
Du musst dir nen 250x75 kaufen und auf 70mm Hub traveln. 
Kannste an deinem aktuellen Luftdämpfer auch so nachmessen. 
Sichtbarer Hub 75mm vs 70mm effektiv nutzbarer Hub.


----------



## BeroBionicon (15. Juni 2020)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Die metrischen Dämpfer werden intern auf den jeweiligen Hub getravelt.
> Du musst dir nen 250x75 kaufen und auf 70mm Hub traveln.
> Kannste an deinem aktuellen Luftdämpfer auch so nachmessen.
> Sichtbarer Hub 75mm vs 70mm effektiv nutzbarer Hub.



Bei meinem Float X2 sind es bloß 65


----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. Juni 2020)

BeroBionicon schrieb:


> Bei meinem Float X2 sind es bloß 65


Bei meinem wie oben beschrieben??‍♂️
Hab gerade noch daran gearbeitet.


----------



## backcountrybonn (16. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! Das bekomme ich alleine aber nicht gebacken, dann aber über meine Werkstatt.  Aber den Dämpfer in 250 x 75 zu finden wird wohl auch nicht ein leichtes werden.

BTW: Das Enduro-Mag hatte ja von einiger Zeit über das aktulle Torque AL berichtet und wir fahren quasi schon altes "Eisen" . 
https://enduro-mtb.com/canyon-torque-al-6-0-2020-test/

Ich finde aber die Aussage zur Uphillperfomence etwas überzogen. Wir haben zwar 74 Grad im Sitzwinkel, aber das Torque fährt sich im Uphill für mich nicht viel schlechter, wie z.B. das aktuelle Focus Jam in 29 mit 74,5 Grad und das ist ein AM.


----------



## swindle (16. Juni 2020)

ich persönlich finde die Aussage auch total übertrieben. Klar, das Slash zb. klettert wesentlich besser. Aber so wie sich das liest wäre das Torque ja komplett unfahrbar...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. Juni 2020)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! Das bekomme ich alleine aber nicht gebacken, dann aber über meine Werkstatt.  Aber den Dämpfer in 250 x 75 zu finden wird wohl auch nicht ein leichtes werden.
> 
> BTW: Das Enduro-Mag hatte ja von einiger Zeit über das aktulle Torque AL berichtet und wir fahren quasi schon altes "Eisen" .
> https://enduro-mtb.com/canyon-torque-al-6-0-2020-test/
> ...


Die Frage is halt auch: Warum schickt Canyon das Torque zu so einem Test??‍♂️ und warum dann eins das 700€ unter dem Preislimit liegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7deluxe (18. Juni 2020)

Na in dem Test steht aber auch, dass alle Tester es lieben und wenn ein Rad das wofür es gebaut wurde richtig Spaß bereitet ist doch alles gut. Die Kletterei ist halt nur Mittel zum Zweck außerhalb eines Lift betriebenen Bikeparks. 

Bei mir jedenfalls trudelt nächste Woche mein neues 9.0er ein... ik freu mir....


----------



## bdtme (19. Juni 2020)

Ich finde das AL 6.0 extremst gut was das P/L-Verhältnis angeht - und auch sonst könnte ich den Test soweit unterschreiben. Das Torque ist weder eine Bergziege noch eine Race-Maschine, macht aber einfach Spaß. Und nachdem ich weder Rennen fahre noch auf der Jagd nach irgendwelchen Strava-Segmenten bin, sondern EIN Bike für Park und Berge wollte passt das Ding FÜR MICH perfekt.


----------



## backcountrybonn (19. Juni 2020)

bdtme schrieb:


> Ich finde das AL 6.0 extremst gut was das P/L-Verhältnis angeht - und auch sonst könnte ich den Test soweit unterschreiben. Das Torque ist weder eine Bergziege noch eine Race-Maschine, macht aber einfach Spaß. Und nachdem ich weder Rennen fahre noch auf der Jagd nach irgendwelchen Strava-Segmenten bin, sondern EIN Bike für Park und Berge wollte passt das Ding FÜR MICH perfekt.



Sehe ich auch so ! Ich wollte letztes Jahr ein günstiges Alubike mit viel Reserven ohne viel Schnick-Schnack. Das AL gabs im Abverkauft 2019 bei Canyon für deutlich weniger, irgendwas um die 2200 Euro. Und mit einem kleinen Upgrade der Gabel auf den RCT3-Charger 2.1 und der MT5 bin ich mega happy. Aktuell schiele ich noch auf eine neue Sattelstütze mir 2-3cm mehr Hub, statt der verbauten mit 150.


----------



## Landjaeger (20. Juni 2020)

Welchen Mudguard habt ihr hinten montiert?
Ich hab leider schon paar unschöne Lackschäden an der Schwinge ?
Irgendwo hab ich ein Bild von einem Canyon Mudgurd an einem CF9.0 gesehen und habe mir dann auch einen bestellt. Leider lassen sich die oberen beiden Klettverschlüsse nicht so perfekt anbringen. ?‍♂️

Und woher bekomme ich einen Lackstift zum ausbessern? Über Canyon direkt?


----------



## PhillipT6 (20. Juni 2020)

Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps, wie ich die Schraube, die die Kettenstrebe hält rausbekommen könnte? 
Das Gewinde ist jetzt komplett weg und sie dreht sich auch komplett ohne Widerstand aber will keinen Millimeter raus. Von der anderen Seite mit nem Schraubenzieher gegenschlagen hat auch nichts gebracht. Die Kurbel krieg ich leider nicht ab und mir fällt jetzt nichts mehr ein, wie ich die Schraube da raus kriegen könnte.


----------



## amrGHOST (20. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

würde mein 2018er Torque CF8 gerne auf 12 Fach upgraden. Funktioniert das Upgrade Kit mit der DESCENDANT 7K Kurbel?









						SRAM GX Eagle 1x12-speed Upgrade Kit with Cassette
					

The GX Eagle 1x12-speed upgrade kit with cassette by SRAM includes reliable drivetrain components for your bike This SRAM upgrade kit of the series GX Eagle for 1x12-speed drivetrains is delivered with the suitable cassette. It consists of the latest




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backcountrybonn (26. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

kurze Frage zum Wechsel der zwei Rocker-Schauben am Yoke, erst die Schrauben aus- und einbauen wenn man den Dämpfer ausgebaut hat, oder kann der Dämpfer dabei drinnen bleiben? Mit Dämpfer hat man sicherlich etwas mehr Spannung auf dem Yoke und dem Hinterbau.

Und wie schaut bei euch das Gewinde der oberen Kettenstrebe in der Konstruktion aus? Hatte dort minmal etwas Abrieb, etwas metalisches Pulver beim Reinigen gesehen. Meine alten Schrauben (Bild) weiter oben waren ja auch etwas am Gewinde abgerieben, an der Stelle des Gewinde der Sitzstrebe. Wenn dieses Gewinde mal durch ist, dann braucht man eine neue Kettenstrebe, oder?


----------



## PhillipT6 (26. Juni 2020)

Also ich sehe keine Behinderung durch den Dämpfer, aber das sind ja notfalls auch nur zwei Schrauben die du entfernen musst.

Was meinst du mit oberer kettenstrebe? Also welche Stelle genau? Dort wo sich yoke, sitzstrebe und diese Verbindung zum Rahmen treffen hab ich glaube ich keinen Abrieb. Allerdings läuft die Wippe, die diese Stelle und Hauptrahmen verbindet bei mir extrem schwergängig und mit Widerstand jeden Zentimeter ungefähr. Ich hab die auch mal abgenommen und fast nicht mehr drauf bekommen, da ein Lager etwas zu weit außen sitzt. Wie schaut es bei euch eigentlich da drinnen aus? Bei mir wirkte es so, als würden die Lager nicht genau mittig sitzen und deshalb die schraube so schwer laufen.


----------



## backcountrybonn (26. Juni 2020)

PhillipT6 schrieb:


> Also ich sehe keine Behinderung durch den Dämpfer, aber das sind ja notfalls auch nur zwei Schrauben die du entfernen musst.
> 
> Was meinst du mit oberer kettenstrebe? Also welche Stelle genau? Dort wo sich yoke, sitzstrebe und diese Verbindung zum Rahmen treffen hab ich glaube ich keinen Abrieb. Allerdings läuft die Wippe, die diese Stelle und Hauptrahmen verbindet bei mir extrem schwergängig und mit Widerstand jeden Zentimeter ungefähr. Ich hab die auch mal abgenommen und fast nicht mehr drauf bekommen, da ein Lager etwas zu weit außen sitzt. Wie schaut es bei euch eigentlich da drinnen aus? Bei mir wirkte es so, als würden die Lager nicht genau mittig sitzen und deshalb die schraube so schwer laufen.



Pardon, ich meinte natürlich Sitzstrebe. ? An dieser Stelle.


----------



## PhillipT6 (26. Juni 2020)

Also wie gesagt... dieses Problem habe ich momentan noch nicht. Wenn  das Gewinde endgültig weg ist musst du die wohl tauschen lassen... falls du nicht der Erstbesitzer bist, kann ich dir nur raten disen dafür zu kontaktieren, damit dieser mit canyon Kontakt aufnimmt. Ich hatte ja jetzt auch nen Garantiefall, bei welchem sie das Rad auf mich umgeschrieben haben, weswegen ich jetzt nur noch ungefähr 9 Monate Garantie habe und wenn was danach ist könnte ich auch nicht mehr auf den Erstbesitzer zurückgreifen.


----------



## backcountrybonn (26. Juni 2020)

PhillipT6 schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt... dieses Problem habe ich momentan noch nicht. Wenn  das Gewinde endgültig weg ist musst du die wohl tauschen lassen... falls du nicht der Erstbesitzer bist, kann ich dir nur raten disen dafür zu kontaktieren, damit dieser mit canyon Kontakt aufnimmt. Ich hatte ja jetzt auch nen Garantiefall, bei welchem sie das Rad auf mich umgeschrieben haben, weswegen ich jetzt nur noch ungefähr 9 Monate Garantie habe und wenn was danach ist könnte ich auch nicht mehr auf den Erstbesitzer zurückgreifen.



Noch sitzt alles tip-top und die Schraube ist fest. Und ja, bin Erstbesitzer.


----------



## quikker (2. Juli 2020)

Brauseklaus schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1040166



From this angle it doesn't even look like a mullet bike hahah

Do you have more photos of the bike available somewhere online?


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (10. Juli 2020)

Da heute Freitag ist, finde ich, es wird zeit eine richtig blöde frage zu stellen. 

Bei meinem Torque ist die schraube des dropper post hebels ( schelle am Lenker), sowas von ausgenudelt, dass ich das Ding nicht abbekomme ( 3 er sechskant ). 

Bisherige versuche mit klebe, den inbus „griffig“ zu machen, sind bisher fehlgeschlagen.

nun die frage(n) :

1. kann mir jemand sagen, was genau das für eine schraube ist, damit ich mich schonmal um Ersatz kümmern kann ?

2. hat jemand einen tip ? Schlitz rein sägen o.ä. Wird wohl aufgrund Platzmangel nicht so doll klappen denke ich.

danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Blex (10. Juli 2020)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Da heute Freitag ist, finde ich, es wird zeit eine richtig blöde frage zu stellen.
> 
> Bei meinem Torque ist die schraube des dropper post hebels ( schelle am Lenker), sowas von ausgenudelt, dass ich das Ding nicht abbekomme ( 3 er sechskant ).
> 
> ...


nen 1-2 Nummer größeren Torx-Bit vorsichtig einschlagen, sollte eigentlich klappen


----------



## swindle (10. Juli 2020)

Sonst vorsichtig den Kopf aufbohren?


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (13. Juli 2020)

Habe beide tips beherzigt. Mit dem torx hat nicht soooo gut geklappt. Dann aufgebohrt. Hat geklappt 
dann jedoch festgestellt , dass ich zuvor scheinbar zu gewalttätig war, und die ganze Halterung nun krumm ist. Ende vom Lied : muss neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swindle (13. Juli 2020)

naja. versuch macht kluch. beim nächsten mal dann


----------



## backcountrybonn (15. Juli 2020)

Habt ihr vielleicht noch einen Tipp, was man beachten sollte, wenn der Dämpfer ausgebaut wird? Nur die Luft raus, und dann erst die Schraube am Yoke lösen, dann die am Rahmen? Ich würde auch noch etwas um das Oberohr wickeln, sonst haue ich mir bestimmt den Dämpfer gegen das Unterrohr, hehe. Der sitzt wohl recht spack.

Ich habe mir das MegNeg Upgrade-Kit für den Rock Shox Super Deluxe bestellt.


----------



## PhillipT6 (15. Juli 2020)

Also ich beachte da eigentlich gar nichts... egal welche Reihenfolge oder mit oder ohne Luft merke ich da keinen unterschied. Einerseitz halt aufpassen, dass der dämpfer nicht oben gegen den Rahmen knallt, wie du schon erwähnt hast und am besten was zwischen yoke und Rahmen packen, da die beiden sich sonst berühren.


----------



## PhillipT6 (15. Juli 2020)

Ach ja... das Hinterrad am besten noch ausbauen. Wenn das drinnen ist hab ich ziemlich viel Druck auf der Schraube im Hauptrahmen und dann will die da nur sehr ungerne raus


----------



## sik_nl (16. Juli 2020)

6uu6 schrieb:


> Hallo Hallo,
> Frage zu den Hinterbaulagern an einem Torque Al 6.0 2018 (es ist mein erstes Lager-Austausch...) Die Grössen habe ich im Griff, ausser für den 4 Lager zwischen Ketten- und Sitzstreben (alle 4 identisch, Nr 8 auf der entsprechende Explosionszeichnung). Dort steht 6901 vrs drauf, aber die Grösse stimmt gar nicht: Durchmesser aussen ist 26 oder 27 (nicht 24 wie ein 6901 sein sollte), und der innere Ring der Lager ist dicker als das äussere (s. Bilder). Kann mich jemand helfen, das richtige Modell zu finden?
> Viiielen Dank
> Anhang anzeigen 972592 Anhang anzeigen 972593



Hast du die Lager gefunden, oder vielleicht jemand anders?
Es ist wie Diese, aber die innere Ring kommt 1 mm. nach aussen.


			https://www.kugellager-express.de/deep-groove-ball-bearing-flanged-f-6901-2rs-f61901-2rs-12x24x6-mm


----------



## backcountrybonn (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

da mein Super Deluxe wohl bald leider zum Service (sehr lautes Schmatzen und der Rebound lässt sich nur noch kaum merklich verstellen) muss, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Ersatzdämpfer.

Hat wer vielleicht einen Link für die beiden passenden Dämpferbuchsen von Rockshox? Würden diese hier passen? Und wenn ja, wie breit müssen diese sein?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...-mm-metrisch-fuer-Deluxe-Super-Deluxe-p49973/

Viele Grüße und Dank


----------



## sik_nl (20. Juli 2020)

8mm Durchschnitt stimmt.
12.7mm und 22mm. Breite. (auf mein 2018 Alu) 









						RockShox Bushings for 8 mm Monarch/Kage/Vivid/Ario Shocks as of 2010
					

Bushings for mounting RockShox shocks with Ø 8 mm. Compatibility:BAR model 2011MonarchKageVividArio models as of 2010Manufacturer Number: 11.4115.012. Contents:Version 14.0 - 61.0 mm: 1 x set of RockShox 8 mm bushings, 3-piece Version 12.7 mm:




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## backcountrybonn (20. Juli 2020)

sik_nl schrieb:


> 8mm Durchschnitt stimmt.
> 12.7mm und 22mm. Breite. (auf mein 2018 Alu)
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry für die Nachfrage, mit 8mm werden ja zwei unterschiedliche Buchsen von RS angeboten, metrisch für den Super Deluxe und 8mm für den Monarch, Kage, Vivid. Die 12.7 und 22mm gibt es bei BC nicht für den metrischen.


----------



## sik_nl (20. Juli 2020)

Ich bin nicht sicher, aber die aussendiameter von mein Buchsen ist auch 12.7mm (=1/2 Inch) so das ist nicht metrisch.

Hier steht auch  RockShox 1/2" x 1/2" rear shock bushing removal/installation tool 



			https://www.servicearchive.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/gen.0000000006015_rev_a_2018-2020_super_deluxe_service_manual_english.pdf
		

(seite 11)

aha!
Die Gleitbuchse, die ins Dämpferauge eingepresst wird, ist bei neuen Dämpfern bereits vormontiert und wird bei den Buchsensets nicht mitgeliefert. Die Gleitbuchse ist übrigens, "Metric" hin oder her, immer noch 1/2"x1/2" wie bisher.





__





						RockShox Dämpferbuchsen 1/2" für Metrische Dämpfer online günstig bei HIBIKE kaufen
					

Metrische Dämpferbuchsen für Rock Shox Deluxe und Super Deluxe Hier findest du passende Dämpferbuchsen für deinen metrischen Rock Shox Dämpfer.




					www.hibike.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhillipT6 (24. Juli 2020)

Hi, ich hätte mal ne Frage und zwar was ihr für spacer am bashguard/kettenführung fahrt?
 Bei mir waren es ursprünglich die schwarzen und bei der schraube die am nähesten am Hinterrad ist ein schwarzer und ein goldener. Hat auch immer super funktioniert, bis ich die neue Kettenstrebe eingebaut habe. Mit der Kombi an Spacern setzt die Kettenstrebe auf dem Bashguard auf wenn der Dämpfer demontiert ist, was vorher nicht so war. Ich hatte mal testweise den goldenen mit nem schwarzen Spacer ersetzt und dann hat es auch wieder funktioniert, allerdings war der Bashguard jetzt so nah an der Kette, dass diese immer ziemlich laut dagegen geschlagen hat und in den obersten ritzeln auch ordentlich geschliffen hat. 
Deshalb ist für mich jetzt die Frage wie es bei euch normalerweise ist, wenn ihr den Dämpfer ausgebaut habt. Setzt die Kettenstrebe auf oder hat die genügend Platz und welche spacer fahrt ihr dafür?
Ich fahre die Standard E*thirteen TRS Kettenführung. 
Danke schon mal für Antworten im voraus.


----------



## harryhallers (24. Juli 2020)

Ich habe ein neues Yoke-Kit. Fettet man diese Kunststoff-Gleitlager oder nur die Schrauben?
Bei Santa steht das immer bei den Explosionszeichnungen bei. Liebe Grüße.


----------



## backcountrybonn (24. Juli 2020)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Ich habe ein neues Yoke-Kit. Fettet man diese Kunststoff-Gleitlager oder nur die Schrauben?
> Bei Santa steht das immer bei den Explosionszeichnungen bei. Liebe Grüße.



Kein Fett an die Igus-Gleitlager, ist nicht nötig.


----------



## Mu3rt0 (26. Juli 2020)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Ich habe ein neues Yoke-Kit. Fettet man diese Kunststoff-Gleitlager oder nur die Schrauben?
> Bei Santa steht das immer bei den Explosionszeichnungen bei. Liebe Grüße.


Und seit wann fetten wir Schrauben ? Klingt suboptimal.


----------



## backcountrybonn (26. Juli 2020)

Mu3rt0 schrieb:


> Und seit wann fetten wir Schrauben ? Klingt suboptimal.



Würde ich auch eher nicht machen, hihi. Hat wer von euch die beiden Rockerschrauben eigentlich per Loctide gesichert?


----------



## Mu3rt0 (26. Juli 2020)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Würde ich auch eher nicht machen, hihi. Hat wer von euch die beiden Rockerschrauben eigentlich per Loctide gesichert?


Ich persönlich sichere so ziemlich jede Schraube per Loctite. Sonst biste da eigentlich ständig am nachziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harryhallers (26. Juli 2020)

Mu3rt0 schrieb:


> Und seit wann fetten wir Schrauben ? Klingt suboptimal.


Wieso sollte man nicht? Alles trocken rein damit es quietscht?


----------



## Mu3rt0 (26. Juli 2020)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man nicht? Alles trocken rein damit es quietscht?


Fett gehört in Lager oder an die Steckachse und da aber auch nicht ans Gewinde, soll sich ja nicht lösen. Für den Rest gibts Montagepasten.


----------



## swindle (26. Juli 2020)

Elm1980 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Klingt soweit machbar und werde ich ausprobieren.



Hi, hast du das Problem lösen können?


----------



## sendit89 (3. August 2020)

Hi Zusammen, darf man laut Canyon hinten eine 203mm Bremsscheibe montieren - oder bricht dann die Kettenstrebe 

EDIT: Habs eben gefunden dass mal jemand nachgefragt hatte. Freigabe wohl nicht wirklich.


----------



## Stinky2005 (6. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

mein Torquerahmen ist jetzt 1 Jahr alt (es ist bereits der 2.) und die Lager wollte ich nun wechseln. Soweit nichts schlimmes, habe eine Werkstatt mit allem was benötigt wird. Jedoch bekomme ich die oberen Lager im Hauptrahmen (die kleinen, die die Wippe abstützen) einfach nicht aus dem Rahmen. Weder mit einem Dorn, Innenabzieher, noch mit wärme und/oder kält. Mit den Lagern im Horstlink sieht es genau so aus, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.
Hat jemand von euch auch dieses Problem? 

Danke Euch!


----------



## backcountrybonn (9. August 2020)

Habt ihr bei den Modellen 2019/-20 mit Eagleantrieb (XD-Freilauf DT Swiss) vielleicht schon mal die Kassette demontiert, nicht nur abgezogen, sondern mit Kettenpeitsche und Nuss demontiert? Ich war gestern auf der Suche nach einem Knacken aus dem Antrieb und wollte mal die Flächen zwischen Freilaufkörper und Kassette reinigen und fetten. Habe ich auch gemacht, die Kassette ließ sich gut lösen, ohne zu viel Kradtaufwand. Nach dem Abziehen waren aber Alupartikel vorhanden, konnte man im Reinigungspapier sehen, also etwas stärkere Abnutzung des Gewindes vorhanden, die Gewinde waren aber noch beide aus meiner Sicht noch in Ordnung. Habe dann alles wieder montiert und mit Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen und das läßtige Knacken ist nun auch weg. Ist denn eine Abnutzung am Gewinde dort normal? Das der Freilaufkörper nach ein paar Jahren schon mal was angefressen ist, dass kenne ich schon, aber das normale Gewinde?  

Und ich habe jetzt ein paar Wochen lang das MegNeg-Upgrade am Super Deluxe getestet und es passt so gut zum Hinterbau vom Torque. Viel mehr Fluff und Grip im mittleren Federweg und gleichzeitig weniger Durchschlag am Ende (69 Kg, 175mm, 135 PSI bei knapp 35% Sag, 0 Token, 0 Bänder). Es fühlt sich nach nem komplett neuen Bike ab, herlich! Endlich, dass was ich von dem 175mm Hinterbau eigentlich erwartet hätte. Und die Dämpfung passt auch viel besser zu leichten Fahreren. BTW: Man kann das Upgrade quasi als kleinen Service installieren, alle Teile für den kleinen Service liegen bei und zustätzlich die neue Air-Can.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. August 2020)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Habt ihr bei den Modellen 2019/-20 mit Eagleantrieb (XD-Freilauf DT Swiss) vielleicht schon mal die Kassette demontiert, nicht nur abgezogen, sondern mit Kettenpeitsche und Nuss demontiert? Ich war gestern auf der Suche nach einem Knacken aus dem Antrieb und wollte mal die Flächen zwischen Freilaufkörper und Kassette reinigen und fetten. Habe ich auch gemacht, die Kassette lies sich gut lösen, ohne zu viel Kradtaufwand. Nach dem Abziehen waren aber Alupartikel vorhanden, konnte man im Reinigungskappen sehen, also etwas stärkere Abnutzung des Gewindes vorhanden, die Gewinde waren aber noch beide aus meiner Sicht noch in Ordnung. Habe dann alles wieder montiert und mit Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen und das lässtige Knacken ist nun auch weg. Ist denn eine Abnutzung am Gewinde dort normal? Das der Freilaufkörper nach ein paar Jahren schon mal was angefressen ist, dass kenne ich schon, aber das normale Gewinde?
> 
> Und ich habe jetzt ein paar Wochen lang das MegNeg-Upgrade am Super Deluxe getestet und es passt so gut zum Hinterbau vom Torque. Viel mehr Fluff und Grip im mittleren Federweg und gleichzeitig weniger Durchschlag am Ende (69 Kg, 175mm, 135 PSI bei knapp 35% Sag, 0 Token, 0 Bänder). Es fühlt sich nach nem komplett neuen Bike ab, herlich! Endlich, dass was ich von dem 175mm Hinterbau eigentlich erwartet hätte. Und die Dämpfung passt auch viel besser zu leichten Fahreren. BTW: Man kann das Upgrade quasi als kleinen Service installieren, alle Teile für den kleinen Service liegen bei und zustätzlich die neue Air-Can.


Wenn die Kassette ohne viel Kraftaufwand runter ging war sie wohl zu locker montiert...was das knacken und die Späne erklären würde. 
Megneg fahr ich am Spectral und bin ebenso begeistert wie du. 
Plötzlich macht der SD das was er soll...und das richtig gut?


----------



## backcountrybonn (10. August 2020)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Wenn die Kassette ohne viel Kraftaufwand runter ging war sie wohl zu locker montiert...was das knacken und die Späne erklären würde.



Jetzt passt es ja, aber sollte ich mir nur Sorgen machen, wegen der Abnutzung an den beiden kleinen Gwinden? Wäre blöde, bei XD muss man wohl Kassette und Freilaufkörper tauschen, wenn das kleine Gewinde geschrottet wurde, daß wird ja gleich richtig teuer. 

BTW: Ich habe mich bei der Montage hier an dem SRAM-Video orientiert: 



 Viel falsch machen kann man doch wahrscheinlich nicht, oder? Oder kann man hier auch bei der Montage etwas verkanten? Finde für 40 nm finde ich die Gewinde ja recht filigran .


----------



## dan09 (10. August 2020)

Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte bzgl. der QFM bzw. Q2FM Buchsen im Yoke? Meine Originalen sind durch und der Yoke hat gut 2mm achsiales Spiel pro Seite. Bin am ueberlegen die Q2FM zu kaufen, weil sie langlebiger sein sollen. Falls jemand Input bzgl. der Reibwerte hat, waere das sehr Willkommen, bevor ich Müll kaufe.



swindle schrieb:


> Ich hab das 2019er CF OHNE Konterschrauben bekommen. Hatte im November bestellt. Wie geschrieben habe ich mittlerweile den neuen Yoke und die Konterschrauben erhalten. Wobei auf den ersten Blick sich die Yokes nicht unterscheiden.
> 
> Für die Dokumentation:
> 
> ...





exwayz schrieb:


> Gratulation??
> 
> Habe mir die drei oben genannten Gleitglager direkt von Iglus bestellt, nachdem die nicht die Welt kosten und so werde ich die der Reihe nach mal durchprobieren. Dass sie bei dem neuen Yoke nicht dabei waren, fand ich nicht besonders erstaunlich, weil sich da ja nichts geändert hat (kannst also die alten weiterverwenden) und die sind ja im Grunde fast schon Verschleißteile. Ich würde schätzen, dass die QFM-1012-10 vergleichbar sind zu den Originalen WFM-1012-10, da doch sehr ähnliche Spezifikationen. Die Q2FM-1012-10 sollten robuster sein, daher vielleicht langlebiger, haben aber halt aufgrund des anderen Materials deutlich andere Spezifikationen und Kennlinien (Reibwerte!) - ob das da aber zum Tragen kommt, überlass ich dann dem Gefühl anderer...




Anderes Thema: ich habe ziemliche Abnutzungen an der hinteren Daempferaufnahme festgestellt. Hat jemand sowas schonmal gehabt? Canyon meldet sich seit 1,5 Wochen wiedermal nicht auf meine Anfrage...


----------



## sendit89 (10. August 2020)

dan09 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte bzgl. der QFM bzw. Q2FM Buchsen im Yoke? Meine Originalen sind durch und der Yoke hat gut 2mm achsiales Spiel pro Seite. Bin am ueberlegen die Q2FM zu kaufen, weil sie langlebiger sein sollen. Falls jemand Input bzgl. der Reibwerte hat, waere das sehr Willkommen, bevor ich Müll kaufe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das mit der Abnutzung hatte ich auch. Hast du mal deinen Dämpfer dazu angeschaut und auch Abnutzung festgestellt? Ich habe von Canyon einen neuen Yoke dafür bekommen. Irgendwie ist das mit dem Dämpfer nicht so 100% passgenau - habe mich damit abgefunden dss der Dämpfer unten leichte Abnutzung hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dan09 (10. August 2020)

Jo, der Dämpfer hat auch Macken genau an der Stelle. Drehmoment war immer korrekt und es sieht auch eher so aus, als waere die "Schweissnaht" am Daempferauge auf einer Seite dicker. Hiesse: selbst bei neuem Yoke wuerde das ja wieder auftreten.


----------



## dan09 (12. August 2020)

Kleines Update, Canyon wollte mir die Lager zusenden fuer 7,90 fuer 2 Stueck + Versand. Es sind die Q2FM Lager (IGUS BUSHING Q2FM-1012-10 Achsen Hülsen Spacer / Spacer axle special).


----------



## Blex (16. August 2020)

dan09 schrieb:


> Kleines Update, Canyon wollte mir die Lager zusenden fuer 7,90 fuer 2 Stueck + Versand. Es sind die Q2FM Lager (IGUS BUSHING Q2FM-1012-10 Achsen Hülsen Spacer / Spacer axle special).


ich bestell die immer direkt bei IGUS... wobei ich das letzte mal einfach 10 bestellt habe um ruhe zu haben 



			iglidur® Q, zylindrisches Gleitlager mit Bund, mm


----------



## dan09 (16. August 2020)

Habe ich auch so gemacht. 10 Stueck fuer 23 Euro inkl. Versand...bei Canyon waeren es 13 fuer zwei Lager gewesen.


----------



## sendit89 (17. August 2020)

Blex schrieb:


> ich bestell die immer direkt bei IGUS... wobei ich das letzte mal einfach 10 bestellt habe um ruhe zu haben
> 
> 
> 
> iglidur® Q, zylindrisches Gleitlager mit Bund, mm


Hi ist das genau die passende Größe im Link? Sprich kann ich die genau so bestellen?


----------



## dan09 (17. August 2020)

Jo, das sind exakt die gleichen.


----------



## sendit89 (17. August 2020)

dan09 schrieb:


> Jo, das sind exakt die gleichen.


Perfekt danke dir. Direkt auch mal 10 Bestellt. Falls hier jemand mal welche benötigt


----------



## Blex (18. August 2020)

hat jemand egtl bei seinem Bike Probleme mit den oberen Buchsen beim Dämpfer? Gefühlt bekommen die alle 20 Stunden spiel... überlege wie beim Yoke auf die Q2FM zu wechseln... hat das evtl schon jemand getan?


----------



## Christian1912 (18. August 2020)

Hallo ich schon wieder,

nachdem im Frühjahr schon die Kettenstrebe ausgeschlagen war hat es nun den Dämpfer erwischt.
Das Tauchrohr ist nach einem Sprung geplatzt.

Hat evtl. jemand noch einen 250x70 Dämpfer, Canyon meldet sich wie immer nicht.

Gruss Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. August 2020)

Christian1912 schrieb:


> Hallo ich schon wieder,
> 
> nachdem im Frühjahr schon die Kettenstrebe ausgeschlagen war hat es nun den Dämpfer erwischt.
> Das Tauchrohr ist nach einem Sprung geplatzt.
> ...


Was willste von Canyon? Bau den Dämpfer aus und geh zu nem RockShox Händler der schickt das Ding zu RockShox...der Rest wird sich zeigen.


----------



## sendit89 (19. August 2020)

Geplatzt? Verrückt - hab ich bisher noch nicht gesehen. Wenn man den maximal Druck nicht überschreitet sollte das nicht möglich sein. RS sollte da aber sicher einen neuen zukommen lassen - schätze auf Materialfehler. Hat RS eigentlich noch den direkten Kundenkontakt den diese zur Corona-Zeit begonnen haben?


----------



## backcountrybonn (19. August 2020)

Christian1912 schrieb:


> Hallo ich schon wieder,
> 
> nachdem im Frühjahr schon die Kettenstrebe ausgeschlagen war hat es nun den Dämpfer erwischt.
> Das Tauchrohr ist nach einem Sprung geplatzt.
> ...



Ich würde nicht auf Canyon warten, wenn du schnell wieder biken möchtest, dann besorg dir einen Dämpfer als Ersatz, hier im Bikemarkt gibt es den Float X2 in 250 x 70 sehr häufig, der passt gut zum Torque. Bestell dir am besten gleich die Dämpferbuchsen mit, dann musst du die nicht aus dem Super Delxue rausfummeln.


----------



## Christian1912 (19. August 2020)

Hier eine Statusmeldung zum defekten Dämpfer.

Er wurde nicht mit zu viel Druck gefahren.
Der Fahrer wiegt nur ca.55Kg.
Restliche Fahrwerksteile und Verbindungen sind alle i.O.

Die Telefonnummer bei SRAM für den Corona Direktservice ist nicht mehr aktiv.
Garantieabwicklung nur über Fahrradhändler.

Die Verkaufsanzeige für den Dämpfer hier im Forum habe ich gefunden.
Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## dan09 (20. August 2020)

Bevor ich jetzt mehr Zeit mit suchen verschwende: weiss jemand, welche Lager Canyon im Horstlink hinten verbaut? Laut Explosionzeichnung sind das "F6901-2RS   12x24x6     STD_BEAR_F6901V-2RD_widerinnerring__12x24x6_max-grease-fill"

Ich finde die Lager in der Groesse mit Flansch und in Max (laengerer Innenring) nirgends. * Nachtrag: sind das die hier? https://www.kugellager-shop.net/fe61901-2rs-max-61901-fe-2rs-max-kugellager-flansch.html

Wenn jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der Demontage hat, immer her damit. Das sieht bei zwei aufeinander gepressten Lagern nach sehr viel Spass aus.


----------



## Stefaan (26. August 2020)

dan09 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der Demontage hat, immer her damit. Das sieht bei zwei aufeinander gepressten Lagern nach sehr viel Spass aus.



Ich habe für mein Strive bei ebay aus UK dafür ein Tool bestellt. Damit soll die Demontage locker gehen. Ich habe Zweifel, da vermutlich bei zu viel Last das Lager auseinanderfällt. Ich werde es testen, sobald meine Lager kaputt sind und ich etwas Mut habe. Ich berichte dann. 

Das ist das Tool: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133435890386


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swindle (26. August 2020)

Stefaan schrieb:


> Ich habe für mein Strive bei ebay aus UK dafür ein Tool bestellt. Damit soll die Demontage locker gehen. Ich habe Zweifel, da vermutlich bei zu viel Last das Lager auseinanderfällt. Ich werde es testen, sobald meine Lager kaputt sind und ich etwas Mut habe. Ich berichte dann.
> 
> Das ist das Tool: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133435890386




Könnte man hierzu nicht einfach einen 0815 Schwerlastdübel nehmen mit dem korrekten Durchmesser?


----------



## Stefaan (26. August 2020)

swindle schrieb:


> Könnte man hierzu nicht einfach einen 0815 Schwerlastdübel nehmen mit dem korrekten Durchmesser?



Klingt erst mal nicht so falsch. Die Frage wird sein, ob man den Dübel gespreizt bekommt mit genug Druck.


----------



## sendit89 (26. August 2020)

Stefaan schrieb:


> Ich habe für mein Strive bei ebay aus UK dafür ein Tool bestellt. Damit soll die Demontage locker gehen. Ich habe Zweifel, da vermutlich bei zu viel Last das Lager auseinanderfällt. Ich werde es testen, sobald meine Lager kaputt sind und ich etwas Mut habe. Ich berichte dann.
> 
> Das ist das Tool: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133435890386


Ich hatte beim Strive keine Probleme, habe einen Gleithammer benutzt - ging wunderbar. Da gibt es billige Sets aus Fernost - halten nicht ewig aber tun ihren job ganz gut


----------



## filiale (26. August 2020)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Ich hatte beim Strive keine Probleme, habe einen Gleithammer benutzt - ging wunderbar. Da gibt es billige Sets aus Fernost - halten nicht ewig aber tun ihren job ganz gut



Hast Du auch einen link dazu ?


----------



## sendit89 (26. August 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Hast Du auch einen link dazu ?


Ich hatte das damals gekauft: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0789GZH2P/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## backcountrybonn (27. August 2020)

Liebe Torquesen,

könnt ihr mir vielleicht freundlicherweise sagen, welche Hinterradachse am Torque 2019 passt? Boost ist klar, aber welche Achsenlänge und Gewindesteigung, z.B. bei eine von Rock Shox:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/RockShox/Maxle-Stealth-MTB-Boost-Steckachse-HR-p70620/

Ich würde die Achse gern mit nem Drehmomentschlüssel mal anziehen. Denn entweder ist diese miese Quixle zu lose und löst sich nach ein paar Runden im Bikepark, oder fest (zu fest, hält aber) aber dann knackt der Hinterbau gern beim Pedalieren   . Gereinigt und Montagepaste habe ich es schon mehrfach versucht.


----------



## 19flo09 (3. September 2020)

Dorfmeister schrieb:


> Ja korrekt, die aktuelleste und vermutlich letzte Ausbaustufe mit 29" und 180 mm ohne Winkelsteuersatz.


Ich muss leider nochmal dazwischengrätschen... sorry, aber ich will mir auch ein Torque CF8 (2020) zulegen und dieses dann vorne mit der 38er Fox (170mm) und 29 Zoll ausstatten. Bist du weiterhin zufrieden mit deiner 180er Lyrik und den 29 Zoll vorne, oder hast du mittlerweile wieder neue Modifikationen vorgenommen?
Gibt es ansonsten noch Hinweise die du mir geben könntest?
Im gleichen Zug werde ich wohl auch eine 203er Scheibe (weiterhin XT oder doch MT7 ? ) verbauen.


----------



## Igaioida (3. September 2020)

Servuuus 

Ich bin seit heute Canyon Fahrer  Und zwar ein Torque CF 9.0. 
Meine erste Frage wäre: Weis jemand wie viele Spacer in der Fox 36 Factory serienmäßig, bei Auslieferung, verbaut sind?


----------



## swindle (4. September 2020)

an meinem CF 8 war in der 36 grip 2 kein spacer verbaut... fahr aber mittlerweile mit 4 ?


----------



## 19flo09 (4. September 2020)

Igaioida schrieb:


> Servuuus
> 
> Ich bin seit heute Canyon Fahrer  Und zwar ein Torque CF 9.0.
> Meine erste Frage wäre: Weis jemand wie viele Spacer in der Fox 36 Factory serienmäßig, bei Auslieferung, verbaut sind?



Das kannst du bei FOX mit der ID deiner Gabel nachschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorfmeister (14. September 2020)

@19flo09, erstmal sorry für die späte Antwort, aber irgendwie habe ich keine Benachrichtigung bekommen. Also das Torque habe ich bis zuletzt in der Konfiguration gefahren, wie oben beschrieben (180 mm, lyrik, 29") und das war das beste Setup von allen, die ich durchprobiert habe. Inzwischen ist das Torque aber zerlegt und wurde durch ein Specialized Status ersetzt, das bekanntlich auf das Mullet-Setup hin optimiert ist. Wenn man sich aber nicht gleich ein neues Rad oder Rahmen anschaffen will, kann ich aus meiner Sicht den Umbau am Torque aber durchaus empfehlen, die Nachteile halten sich in Grenzen (siehe meine Posts zuvor). Ich würde das Torque jedenfalls nicht mehr anders fahren wollen.


----------



## 19flo09 (14. September 2020)

Dorfmeister schrieb:


> @19flo09, erstmal sorry für die späte Antwort, aber irgendwie habe ich keine Benachrichtigung bekommen. Also das Torque habe ich bis zuletzt in der Konfiguration gefahren, wie oben beschrieben (180 mm, lyrik, 29") und das war das beste Setup von allen, die ich durchprobiert habe. Inzwischen ist das Torque aber zerlegt und wurde durch ein Specialized Status ersetzt, das bekanntlich auf das Mullet-Setup hin optimiert ist. Wenn man sich aber nicht gleich ein neues Rad oder Rahmen anschaffen will, kann ich aus meiner Sicht den Umbau am Torque aber durchaus empfehlen, die Nachteile halten sich in Grenzen (siehe meine Posts zuvor). Ich würde das Torque jedenfalls nicht mehr anders fahren wollen.



Kein Problem - besser spät als nie...
Das hört sich wirklich gut an -  ich werde wahrscheinlich zu einer 38er Fox mit 170mm greifen, aber ansonsten "das gleiche Setup" fahren.
Bisher stört mich am Torque eigentlich nur, dass ich im Uphill öfter mit der Kurbel aufsetze, als mit meinem E-MTB (Stereo Hybrid 140 TM).
Das kleinere Rad im Vergleich zum E-MTB macht die Abfahrten etwas anspruchsvoller und teilweise umentspannt, weshalb ich da auf jeden Fall in meinen Gedanken zum Mullet-Umbau bestärkt bin.


----------



## Igaioida (23. September 2020)

Servus 

Hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem neuen Torque CF9.0.
Und zwar fängt der Hinterbau, nach ca. 4 Rides, stark zu knarzen an, wenn man fest in die Pedale tritt.
Beim ersten mal hab ich den ganzen Hinterbau zerlegt und die Zwischenräume zwischen Rahmen und Hinterbau gereinigt und die Lager gecheckt. Lager waren natürlich noch 1a, da das Rad ja ziemlich neu ist. 

Es hat sich allerdings zwischen jeder Verbindung von Hinterbau zu Rahmen Dreck/staub angesammelt und durch das treten und das darauffolgende minimale verziehen des Bikes, hat der Staub/kleine Steinchen eben am Rahmen und Hinterbau gerieben. Das war sogar sehr laut und es klang extrem unschön. So als wenn gleich der komplette Rahmen reißen würde oder man zwischen zwei Metallplatten Sand gibt und diese aneinander reibt. Dieses ungute knarzen/quietschen/kratzen von dem man Gänsehaut bekommt.

Nach zweimaligem beheben, taucht es nach 2 Tagen Biken in Sölden schon wieder auf. Klar wars staubig und trocken, aber trotzdem kann es doch nicht sein das man nach ein paar mal fahren, jedes mal den Hinterbau zerlegen muss zum reinigen.

Ich wasche es immer mit dem Gartenschlauch, geh dort auch mit dem starken Strahl ganz nach an die Verbindungen hinten. (der Starke Strahl ist noch weit weg von dem von einem Hochdruckreiniger). Danach sprühe ich noch eine gute Menge mit dem "Muc-Off MO94" zwischen die sechs Verbindungen und federe auch gleichzeitig immer etwas mit dem Dämpfer, damit sich das alles etwas bewegt. Leider führt das auch nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis. Hat noch jemand dieses Problem? Mit meinem Santa Cruz Heckler hatte ich das Problem nicht annähernd, und war viel viel mehr Staub, Dreck und Wasser ausgesetzt.

LG


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. September 2020)

Igaioida schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem neuen Torque CF9.0.
> Und zwar fängt der Hinterbau, nach ca. 4 Rides, stark zu knarzen an, wenn man fest in die Pedale tritt.
> ...


Lass mal dieses MUC OFF Zeug weg da bleibt nur der Dreck dran hängen und du bastelst dir ne 1a Schleifpaste in den Gelenken. 
Lös mal alle Verbindungen am Hinterbau und feder ein paar mal durch. Dann auf dem Bike sitzend alles wieder auf Drehmoment anziehen. 
Innenlager is korrekt angezogen?
Freilauf läuft nicht trocken?


----------



## Igaioida (23. September 2020)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Lass mal dieses MUC OFF Zeug weg da bleibt nur der Dreck dran hängen und du bastelst dir ne 1a Schleifpaste in den Gelenken.
> Lös mal alle Verbindungen am Hinterbau und feder ein paar mal durch. Dann auf dem Bike sitzend alles wieder auf Drehmoment anziehen.
> Innenlager is korrekt angezogen?
> Freilauf läuft nicht trocken?



Das Muc Off zeug nehm ich erst seit kurzem. Hat eh nicht geholfen.

Freilauf und Innenlager passt. Das hab ich direkt zerlegt incl. Pedale, gleich als das erste knarren auftauchte, da ich dachte es kommt evtl von da. Da passt alles.

Wahrscheinlich funktionierts gut mit starker Druckluft oder einem Hochdruckreiniger... Aber damit sollte man ja von den Lagern fern bleiben


----------



## dan09 (5. Oktober 2020)

Knacken hat meins immer mal wieder. Bei mir hat es geholfen die beiden Verbindung ueber der Hinterachse zu loesen und zu saeubern: knacken war dann immer weg. Ist schon nervig.

Was anderes: Ich habe einen neuen Yoke von Canyon bekommen. Angeblich besser und ueberarbeitet. Ich sehe keinen Unterschied. Nach zwei Tagen fahren waren die Buchsen ausgeschlagen .Am Daempfer und beiden Yokes sind Spuren von Abnutzung zu sehen und am Rahmen an der vorderen Aufnahme des Daempfers sehe ich schon das Carbon durchschauen. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem?


----------



## MTB-addicted-D (6. Oktober 2020)

Guten Morgen! Fährt jemand ein Torque AL mit Konterschrauben am Yoke (2019)?

Ich habe mein 2018 Modell mit dem 2019 Yoke Bolt Kit ausgestattet (was einen enormen Vorteil im Fahrverhalten gebracht hat) und dieses nun nochmal getauscht, weil, wohl durch Abnutzung des verbauten IGUS bushing, wieder ein unangenehmes Flexen des Hinterbaus entstanden ist.

Nun ist aber das erhöhte Spiel innerhalb von 3 Monaten aufgetreten (gut, ich bin auch ordentlich viel geballert) und bei Tausch ist mir das gefühlt große Spaltmaß aufgefallen und ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, ob das normal ist.

Ich habe die Schraube außen aber mit dem entsprechenden Drehmoment festgezogen und die Konterschraube innen ist auch fest. Ich weiß also nicht, wie ich das Spaltmaß verringern könnte. Im Yoke Bolt Set waren zwei Unterlegscheiben enthalten, die ich nach meiner Logik nur an der Innenseite des bushing verbauen konnte. Auf der Explosionszeichung seh ich die Unterlegscheibe (Nr. 34) auch, kann aber nicht erkennen, ob die ganz nach innen kommt, also an die Konterschraube (habe nicht getestet, ob das geht) oder direkt an das bushing innen (da hab ich sie im Moment verbaut).

Kann mir da jemand was zu sagen, weiß safe wo die Unterlegscheibe verbaut ist und kann mir bestenfalls ein Detailsfoto von dem Spaltmaß am Yoke, da wo das bushing verbaut ist, schicken?

Das wäre sehr hilfreich. Danke!


----------



## backcountrybonn (6. Oktober 2020)

MTB-addicted-D schrieb:


> Ich habe mein 2018 Modell mit dem 2019 Yoke Bolt Kit ausgestattet (was einen enormen Vorteil im Fahrverhalten gebracht hat) und dieses nun nochmal getauscht, weil, wohl durch Abnutzung des verbauten IGUS bushing, wieder ein unangenehmes Flexen des Hinterbaus entstanden ist.



Woran hast du das denn konkret gemerkt? Ich bin über ein 3/4 Jahr zwei Torques gefahren, eins mit Yoke Bolt Kit und eins ohne. Und habe da echt null Unterschied gespürt.


----------



## MTB-addicted-D (6. Oktober 2020)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Woran hast du das denn konkret gemerkt? Ich bin über ein 3/4 Jahr zwei Torques gefahren, eins mit Yoke Bolt Kit und eins ohne. Und habe da echt null Unterschied gespürt.



Torque AL 6.0 Bj vor 2019 mit ungekontertem Yoke? Wohl nur bei dem tritt das Problem in der Form auf angeblich. Zumindest haben das meine Recherchen ergeben. Allerdings habe ich auch schon von manchen gehört, die das Problem nicht haben. Wenn ich mir den Aufbau allerdings anschaue, insbesondere das Material des bushings, wundert es mich nicht, dass da Spiel entsteht. 

War für mich ein krasser Unterschied. Hinterbau vorher schwammig, flexte stark, nach dem Einbau des 2019 Kits plötzlich straff und präziser, flext deutlich weniger. Mit zunehmender Abnutzung nimmt das Flexen wieder zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backcountrybonn (6. Oktober 2020)

MTB-addicted-D schrieb:


> Torque AL 6.0 Bj vor 2019 mit ungekontertem Yoke? Wohl nur bei dem tritt das Problem in der Form auf angeblich. Zumindest haben das meine Recherchen ergeben. Allerdings habe ich auch schon von manchen gehört, die das Problem nicht haben. Wenn ich mir den Aufbau allerdings anschaue, insbesondere das Material des bushings, wundert es mich nicht, dass da Spiel entsteht.
> 
> War für mich ein krasser Unterschied. Hinterbau vorher schwammig, flexte stark, nach dem Einbau des 2019 Kits plötzlich straff und präziser, flext deutlich weniger. Mit zunehmender Abnutzung nimmt das Flexen wieder zu.



Ich hatte mir zu Testzwecken am zweiten Bike die Konterschrauben nachträglich montiert. Kein Unterschied gespürt, vielleicht fahre ich aber auch zu lame dafür .

Man kann sich bei dem Thema aber auch hier den Mund fusselig reden. Es gab am Anfang ein paar Yokes die geflext haben, aber das nichts mit den Bushings oder Schrauben zu tun. Schau mal auf den ersten 10 Seiten hier im Thread nach. 

Das Torque hat, wie auch das Sender AL, eine Art 'schwimmende' Lagerung, hier auf der Seite wird es ganz schön erklärt: https://www.inside-mtb.de/neuheiten/canyon-sender-erste-eindruecke/.

Und die IGUS-Bushings (IGUS BUSHING Q2FM-1012-10) kann man fix tauschen, die kosten nicht die Welt. Wenn du die Bushings austauschst und die Schrauben ausbaust, dann würde ich dir aber empfehlen, vorher den Dämpfer vom Yoke zu lösen, sonst hast du eventuell zu viel Spannung auf deinem Yoke und den Schrauben, ist schlecht für das Gewinde .


----------



## MTB-addicted-D (6. Oktober 2020)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir zu Testzwecken am zweiten Bike die Konterschrauben nachträglich montiert. Kein Unterschied gespürt, vielleicht fahre ich aber auch zu lame dafür .
> 
> Man kann sich bei dem Thema aber auch hier den Mund fusselig reden. Es gab am Anfang ein paar Yokes die geflext haben, aber das nichts mit den Bushings oder Schrauben zu tun. Schau mal auf den ersten 10 Seiten hier im Thread nach.
> 
> ...




Ähm...vielleicht hab ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. 

Ich habe bereits das Yoke Bolt Kit getauscht und zwar bereits 2x. Vorher bin ich ohne Konterschrauben gefahren, also als schwimmender Aufbau. Hier war das Problem des zunehmend flexenden Hinterbau massiv. 
Nach erstem Einbau des 2019er Kits mit Konterschrauben war das Problem weg, tritt nun mit Abnutzung nach 3 Monaten wieder auf. Ich fahre sehr viel, vorwiegend DH und Freeride. Ich habe kein Gefühl dafür, ob die Abnutzung des bushing und damit Zunahme des Flex normal ist, oder ob ich beim ersten Tausch schon etwas falsch gemacht habe.

Nun habe ich das Kit das 2. Mal getauscht (natürlich löse ich den Dämpfer dafür). Es geht mir wie beschrieben nur um das Thema Spaltmaß und Einbau der Unterlegscheibe (wo gehört diese hin). Denn zu diesem Thema sind die Threads, Explosionszeichnungen etc. nicht final hilfreich. Daher die Frage hier, in der Hoffnung, dass mir jemand ein Bild mit dem korrekten Spaltmaß senden kann und beantworten kann, wo die Unterlegscheibe korrekt sitzt.


----------



## dan09 (6. Oktober 2020)

Von oben nach unten/Rad Aussenseite nach innen: Bolzen, Igus Bushing, Yoke, Unterlegscheibe Plastik, Unterlegscheibe Metal, Schraube.





Mein Kit kam neu von Canyon und hat nach 2 Tagen fahren wieder Spiel und Abnutzungsspuren. Zum Spaltmass kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, da sich das schonwieder soweit veraendert hat, dass man den Yoke min 1mm entlang des Bolzens bewegen kann, eingebaut und nicht eingebaut.



MTB-addicted-D schrieb:


> Nun habe ich das Kit das 2. Mal getauscht (natürlich löse ich den Dämpfer dafür).



Hast du auch Abnutzungen am Yoke/Daempferuebergang feststellen koennen, wie von mir oben gepostet?


----------



## MTB-addicted-D (6. Oktober 2020)

dan09 schrieb:


> Von oben nach unten/Rad Aussenseite nach innen: Bolzen, Igus Bushing, Yoke, Unterlegscheibe Plastik, Unterlegscheibe Metal, Schraube.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1128611
> 
> ...




Danke für das Foto! Das hilft mir schon bzgl. Unterlegscheibe. 

Und etwas beruhigend zu hören, dass bei Dir sich die Problematik ähnlich verhält. Bei mir erhöhte sich das Spiel auch in kurzer Zeit wieder und der Flex im Hinterbau ist nun nach 3 Monate wieder so deutlich, dass das Fahrverhalten leidet. 

Und ja, die Abnutzungsspuren am Yoke/Dämpferübergang sind bei mir auch sichtbar, wobei ich da jetzt weniger Probleme mit habe, da ich das verschlechterte Fahrverhalten definitiv auf den bushing zurück führen kann. Das Material scheint der Belastung einfach nicht gewachsen, nehme ich an...


----------



## Blex (6. Oktober 2020)

MTB-addicted-D schrieb:


> Danke für das Foto! Das hilft mir schon bzgl. Unterlegscheibe.
> 
> Und etwas beruhigend zu hören, dass bei Dir sich die Problematik ähnlich verhält. Bei mir erhöhte sich das Spiel auch in kurzer Zeit wieder und der Flex im Hinterbau ist nun nach 3 Monate wieder so deutlich, dass das Fahrverhalten leidet.
> 
> Und ja, die Abnutzungsspuren am Yoke/Dämpferübergang sind bei mir auch sichtbar, wobei ich da jetzt weniger Probleme mit habe, da ich das verschlechterte Fahrverhalten definitiv auf den bushing zurück führen kann. Das Material scheint der Belastung einfach nicht gewachsen, nehme ich an...


ich habe nachdem Umbau vom 2018 Yoke auf 2020 das Problem das die Dämpferbuchsen vorn gefühlt alle 20 Stunden durch sind... liegt aber wohl daran das der Yoke / Hinterbau jetzt steifer sind


----------



## MTB-addicted-D (6. Oktober 2020)

Blex schrieb:


> ich habe nachdem Umbau vom 2018 Yoke auf 2020 das Problem das die Dämpferbuchsen vorn gefühlt alle 20 Stunden durch sind... liegt aber wohl daran das der Yoke / Hinterbau jetzt steifer sind




Oh, oh...das hat ich jetzt noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm...wie macht sich das bemerkbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blex (6. Oktober 2020)

MTB-addicted-D schrieb:


> Oh, oh...das hat ich jetzt noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm...wie macht sich das bemerkbar?


Spiel an der vorderen Aufnahme... in jede Richtung... wenn du den Dämpfer in sich verdrehst, kippelt es bei mir wenn die Teile durch sind... ich habe jetzt noch nen neue Mountingschraube und 10 Buchsen bestellt... evtl wirds besser wenn alles zusammen neu ist


----------



## MTB-addicted-D (6. Oktober 2020)

MTB-addicted-D schrieb:


> Oh, oh...das hat ich jetzt noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm...wie macht sich das bemerkbar?



Aber ja, Hinterbau ist deutlich straffer. Das hat mir auch mal jemand von Canyon erklärt, dass der "schwimmende Aufbau" gewählt worden ist, weil deutlich materialschonender. Aber was nutzt mir das, wenn ich dann gefühlt 1x im Monat Teile tauschen muss, um nicht aus den Kurven geworfen zu werden? Und die hätten es ja nicht gekontert, wenn das Problem nicht bekannt wäre...


----------



## MTB-addicted-D (6. Oktober 2020)

Blex schrieb:


> Spiel an der vorderen Aufnahme... in jede Richtung... wenn du den Dämpfer in sich verdrehst, kippelt es bei mir wenn die Teile durch sind... ich habe jetzt noch nen neue Mountingschraube und 10 Buchsen bestellt... evtl wirds besser wenn alles zusammen neu ist



Ah, ok...muss ich direkt mal checken wenn der Dämpfer zurück ist. Ist gerade im Service und kriegt Volumenspacer  Hast Du zufällig die Teilenummern parat von Mountingschrauben und Buchsen? dann bestell ich die auch mal direkt. Was ich hab, das habe ich.


----------



## Blex (6. Oktober 2020)

MTB-addicted-D schrieb:


> Ah, ok...muss ich direkt mal checken wenn der Dämpfer zurück ist. Ist gerade im Service und kriegt Volumenspacer  Hast Du zufällig die Teilenummern parat von Mountingschrauben und Buchsen? dann bestell ich die auch mal direkt. Was ich hab, das habe ich.





			https://www.canyon.com/on/demandware.static/-/Library-Sites-canyon-shared/default/dw68cdf198/explosiondrawings/2018/torque/M068-01_BOM_ts.pdf
		


Dort die Nummer 1, in der Liste findest du dann alle Infos. Ob es bei aktuelleren Modelle auch so ist, weiß ich nicht, musst du mal schauen ob die Zeichnungen anders sind.

Ich habs direkt über Facebook bestellt im Chat... im Store selber findet man das nicht.


----------



## MTB-addicted-D (6. Oktober 2020)

Also das Mounting Kit RS. So hatte ich das auch auf dem Schirm. Danke!


----------



## backcountrybonn (6. Oktober 2020)

MTB-addicted-D schrieb:


> Aber ja, Hinterbau ist deutlich straffer. Das hat mir auch mal jemand von Canyon erklärt, dass der "schwimmende Aufbau" gewählt worden ist, weil deutlich materialschonender. Aber was nutzt mir das, wenn ich dann gefühlt 1x im Monat Teile tauschen muss, um nicht aus den Kurven geworfen zu werden? Und die hätten es ja nicht gekontert, wenn das Problem nicht bekannt wäre...



Stimmt, das Torque ist quasi unfahrbar und es flext so sehr, dass es einen ständig aus der Line wirft. Ernsthaft jetzt? Auf der Canyon-Facebook-Gruppe gab es auch eine Fahrerin, die das ständig so behauptet hat.

Hast du dein Bike mal zu Canyon gebracht, oder dorthin eingeschickt? Vielleicht hat der Hinterbau ein ganz anderes Problem.

Die haben wohl die Schrauben so gekontet, weil viele User im Stand und ohne Belastung ab Bike am Hinterbau rumgewackelt haben und sich dann gewundert hatten, dass dieser Bereich nicht 'fest' sitzt. Nicht weil es ein Fehler am Bike ist. Es wurden noch bis zum letzten Jahr einige Bikes ohne Konterung ausgeliefert.


----------



## MTB-addicted-D (6. Oktober 2020)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Stimmt, das Torque ist quasi unfahrbar und es flext so sehr, dass es einen ständig aus der Line wirft. Ernsthaft jetzt? Auf der Canyon-Facebook-Gruppe gab es auch eine Fahrerin, die das ständig so behauptet hat.
> 
> Hast du dein Bike mal zu Canyon gebracht, oder dorthin eingeschickt? Vielleicht hat der Hinterbau ein ganz anderes Problem.
> 
> Die haben wohl die Schrauben so gekontet, weil viele User im Stand und ohne Belastung ab Bike am Hinterbau rumgewackelt haben und sich dann gewundert hatten, dass dieser Bereich nicht 'fest' sitzt. Nicht weil es ein Fehler am Bike ist. Es wurden noch bis zum letzten Jahr einige Bikes ohne Konterung ausgeliefert.





DEIN Ernst?

MEINE Erfahrung ist, dass das schwammige Fahrverhalten aufhört, wenn die Teile gewechselt sind und wieder zunimmt und MICH stört, wenn die Abnutzung greift. Wenn es ANDERE nicht stört, ist das ja schön für sie. 

Ich hatte ja eine konkrete Frage dazu (und auch schon eine vernünftige Antwort bekommen) und nicht die Tatsache zur Diskussion gestellt. 

Übrigens fahre ich mein Torque seit 2 Jahren sehr gerne. Allerdings gefällt mir der straffe Hinterbau mit frisch gewechselten Teilen eben deutlich besser, als der schwammigere bei zunehmender Abnutzung oder gar ohne Konterschrauben. Und den besseren Zustand für mich nachhaltiger hinzubekommen, daran arbeite ich gerade. 

Von daher, ride on.


----------



## backcountrybonn (6. Oktober 2020)

MTB-addicted-D schrieb:


> DEIN Ernst?
> 
> MEINE Erfahrung ist, dass das schwammige Fahrverhalten aufhört, wenn die Teile gewechselt sind und wieder zunimmt und MICH stört, wenn die Abnutzung greift. Wenn es ANDERE nicht stört, ist das ja schön für sie.
> 
> ...



Jo, aber du hattest ja oben schon etwas drastischer ausgedrückt und nicht nur nur von der Abnutzung und einem gewissen Flex geschrieben, sondern so ".., um nicht aus den Kurven geworfen zu werden?". Das ist schon irgendwie ne steile Behauptung.


----------



## MTB-addicted-D (6. Oktober 2020)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Jo, aber du hattest ja oben schon etwas drastischer ausgedrückt und nicht nur nur von der Abnutzung und einem gewissen Flex geschrieben, sondern so ".., um nicht aus den Kurven geworfen zu werden?". Das ist schon irgendwie ne steile Behauptung.



Jo, war auch absichtlich übertrieben formuliert und stand zudem im Kontext. Die Aussage im vorhergehenden Post, dass alle 20 Stunden die Dämpferbuchse durch ist, ist wohl auch nicht wortwörtlich zu nehmen. Und ich habe mich die ganze Zeit auf die Abnutzung bezogen. Darum ging es ja in meinem Ursprungspost. 
Wie Du das nun interpretierst ist natürlich Dein Bier.


----------



## Blex (6. Oktober 2020)

MTB-addicted-D schrieb:


> Jo, war auch absichtlich übertrieben formuliert und stand zudem im Kontext. Die Aussage im vorhergehenden Post, dass alle 20 Stunden die Dämpferbuchse durch ist, ist wohl auch nicht wortwörtlich zu nehmen. Und ich habe mich die ganze Zeit auf die Abnutzung bezogen. Darum ging es ja in meinem Ursprungspost.
> Wie Du das nun interpretierst ist natürlich Dein Bier.


doch, ist mein ernst 
Deswegen tausch ich jetzt 1x alles da vorn... sobald 1 Teil ein wenig spiel hat, schaukelt sich das ja auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-addicted-D (6. Oktober 2020)

Blex schrieb:


> doch, ist mein ernst
> Deswegen tausch ich jetzt 1x alles da vorn... sobald 1 Teil ein wenig spiel hat, schaukelt sich das ja auf





Ja, absolut. Ich habe soeben alle Teile bei Canyon bestellt 

Und habe hier noch den Tipp bekommen, dass man auf der Seite von IGUS das Gleitlager in einer höheren Qualität und somit deutlich langlebiger bekommt. Das werde ich mal recherchieren. Der Tippgeber meinte auch, dass es normal sei, dass das Gleitlager so schnell durch ist.


----------



## Blex (6. Oktober 2020)

MTB-addicted-D schrieb:


> Ja, absolut. Ich habe soeben alle Teile bei Canyon bestellt
> 
> Und habe hier noch den Tipp bekommen, dass man auf der Seite von IGUS das Gleitlager in einer höheren Qualität und somit deutlich langlebiger bekommt. Das werde ich mal recherchieren. Der Tippgeber meinte auch, dass es normal sei, dass das Gleitlager so schnell durch ist.





			iglidur® Q, zylindrisches Gleitlager mit Bund, mm
		


für hinten... fahre ich seit 1,5 Jahren und wechsle seltener


----------



## MTB-addicted-D (6. Oktober 2020)

Ja, das hatte ich auch raus 


Blex schrieb:


> iglidur® Q, zylindrisches Gleitlager mit Bund, mm
> 
> 
> 
> für hinten... fahre ich seit 1,5 Jahren und wechsle seltener



Danke, genau das hatte ich gerade auch ausgesucht  Wollte nur noch die Maße prüfen. Sind das die korrekten, wenn ich den Link aufrufe?


----------



## backcountrybonn (6. Oktober 2020)

Blex schrieb:


> iglidur® Q, zylindrisches Gleitlager mit Bund, mm
> 
> 
> für hinten... fahre ich seit 1,5 Jahren und wechsle seltener



Merkst du irgendeinen Unterschied, im Vergleich zu den Q2fm, Reibung usw.? Und wenn sie dann noch länger halten, wäre das echt nice.


----------



## Blex (6. Oktober 2020)

MTB-addicted-D schrieb:


> Ja, das hatte ich auch raus
> 
> 
> Danke, genau das hatte ich gerade auch ausgesucht  Wollte nur noch die Maße prüfen. Sind das die korrekten, wenn ich den Link aufrufe?


ja sind sie


----------



## Blex (6. Oktober 2020)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Merkst du irgendeinen Unterschied, im Vergleich zu den Q2fm, Reibung usw.? Und wenn sie dann noch länger halten, wäre das echt nice.


ehm, nö, so wie ich das Bike bewege würde es mich wundern wenn ichs merke... knallt und scheppert so oder so 
die halten nur länger


----------



## MTB-addicted-D (6. Oktober 2020)

Problem solved, vielen Dank an alle hilfreichen Antworten 🙌


----------



## swindle (7. Oktober 2020)

Dann los mit einem neuen Problem  Mein Hinterbau hat auch spiel, ich schiebs mal auf die Buchsen. An der Stelle sieht man schön wie sich hier alles verschieben und wackeln lässt.

Igus Buchsen habe ich bereits da, leider lassen sich die dämlichen Konterschrauben am Yoke nicht lösen. Bin mit dem korrekten Werkzeug hin, vorsichtig gedreht, zack!: Aufnahmen rund. Ideen wie ich die lösen könnte ohne den kompletten Bolzen zu zerstören? Die Konterschraube würde ich mir dann einfach im Baumarkt in neu und hart kaufen.


----------



## sendit89 (7. Oktober 2020)

swindle schrieb:


> Dann los mit einem neuen Problem  Mein Hinterbau hat auch spiel, ich schiebs mal auf die Buchsen. An der Stelle sieht man schön wie sich hier alles verschieben und wackeln lässt.
> 
> Igus Buchsen habe ich bereits da, leider lassen sich die dämlichen Konterschrauben am Yoke nicht lösen. Bin mit dem korrekten Werkzeug hin, vorsichtig gedreht, zack!: Aufnahmen rund. Ideen wie ich die lösen könnte ohne den kompletten Bolzen zu zerstören? Die Konterschraube würde ich mir dann einfach im Baumarkt in neu und hart kaufen.



Das Problem mit den Schrauben hatte ich auch - da hat aufgrund des Platzangebotes auch kein Torx geholfen. Letzen Endes habe ich einfach angefangen den Bolzen rauszudrehen und dann ist die Konterschraube abgerissen (ich weis Rabiat - aber ich hatte einen neuen Yoke und Schrauben hier).
Ich meine im Anschluss könntest du die Konterschraube eventuell mit einer Zange herausdrehen

Das wäre aber der letzte Versuch den ich testen würde wenn du keine Ersatzbolzen hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-addicted-D (7. Oktober 2020)

Blex schrieb:


> ehm, nö, so wie ich das Bike bewege würde es mich wundern wenn ichs merke... knallt und scheppert so oder so
> die halten nur länger



Btw...mega Video. Und sehr coole Strecken. Leider weit weg. Aber nächste Saison wirds im ersten Urlaub ne Bikeparktour geben


swindle schrieb:


> Dann los mit einem neuen Problem  Mein Hinterbau hat auch spiel, ich schiebs mal auf die Buchsen. An der Stelle sieht man schön wie sich hier alles verschieben und wackeln lässt.
> 
> Igus Buchsen habe ich bereits da, leider lassen sich die dämlichen Konterschrauben am Yoke nicht lösen. Bin mit dem korrekten Werkzeug hin, vorsichtig gedreht, zack!: Aufnahmen rund. Ideen wie ich die lösen könnte ohne den kompletten Bolzen zu zerstören? Die Konterschraube würde ich mir dann einfach im Baumarkt in neu und hart kaufen.



Kannst Du die Konterschraube auch nicht mehr "festhalten"? Bei mir hat geholfen, diese festzuhalten und den Bolzen ein wenig zu lösen. Danach konnte ich die Konterschraube einfacher rausdrehen, obwohl die Aufnahme fast rund war. 

Falls Du den Bolzen killst und Du keinen Ersatz hast bzw nicht auf Canyon warten willst, melde Dich. Ich hab 2 gebrauchte Sätze hier, die aber noch gut sind, kann Dir einen in die Post schmeißen


----------



## swindle (7. Oktober 2020)

oh cool! danke für dein Angebot! 

Was meinst du mit festhalten? Mit der Kombizange? Muss ich heute Abend mal versuchen.


----------



## backcountrybonn (7. Oktober 2020)

Versuch die Schraube, auf der einen Seite mit dem Inbus zu kontern und die kleine Konterschraube vielleicht mit einer scharfkantigen Flachzange am Rand anzudrehen, oder umgekehrt. Ich könnte dir eventuell noch zwei neue und bessere Konterschräubchen gegen Briefporto anbieten, die habe ich hier eigentlich noch rumliegen. Schreib mir einfach ne PN, wenn du Interesse hast.

Hier ein Link zur stabilen Konterschraube (DIN 965 A2 M4X10 TORX).


----------



## MTB-addicted-D (7. Oktober 2020)

swindle schrieb:


> oh cool! danke für dein Angebot!
> 
> Was meinst du mit festhalten? Mit der Kombizange? Muss ich heute Abend mal versuchen.



No prob. 

Ich konnte mit entsprechend kleinem Torx, ein wenig schräg gestellt, festhalten, soviel Aufnahme war noch da, fürs drehen reichte es erst, als der Bolzen etwas gelöst war. Im Zweifel würde ich es mit jedem Werkzeug versuchen was platzmässig passt 😅


----------



## backcountrybonn (7. Oktober 2020)

Und noch für ein Jährchen bleibt uns das Torque und Sender in AL so erhalten  .
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/canyon-torque-sender-al-2021/

Aber leider nicht mit dem MegNeg-Upgrade versehen, schade. Das Ding holt echt viel raus.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (8. Oktober 2020)

Mhmmm. Ich bleib so oder bei meinem CF 7 aus 2019, aber ich hätte mir dennoch mehr Flexibilität gewünscht. Zumindest die Auswahl 29 er oder noch besser zusätzlich Mullet Setup hätte ich gut gefunden.
Die neue X Ray Farbe finde ich persönlich nicht gelungen. Gut hingegen, die neuen Gabeln.
Aber beim CF 7 sind das dann auch 300 € mehr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backcountrybonn (8. Oktober 2020)

Das Torque AL und Sender AL teilen sich aktuell doch etwas die Technik des Hinterbaus. Da kommt bestimmt erst im nächsten Jahr wieder etwas ganz neues, wenn es ein neues Parkbike/Freerider/DH (180-200mm) in Alu und 29 Zoll geben sollte.

Eigentlich sind bei Canyon mit dem Strive und Sender viele Einsatzgebiete abgdeckt. Beide gibt es in Carbon und mit 29 in racig-schnell und im "Leichtbau" ist alles doch ganz gut abgedeckt. Bin ja ganz happy, dass es da noch Alu und 27,5 mit viel Federweg gibt - der auch noch bezahlbar bleibt.

Es wäre echt cool, wenn beim neuen Sender und auch Torque man die Wahlfreiheit für die Laufradgröße hätte. Im Park und auf jumpigen Flowlines brauche ich, bei meinen kurzen Beinen, hinten keine 29 Zoll am Hinterrad, gibt immer so viel Reifenabrieb an der Hose .


----------



## 19flo09 (8. Oktober 2020)

Mal eine andere Frage - ich habe auf meinem CF8 scheinbar vom Vorbesitzer komische Stellen auf dem Lack. Ich nehme stark an, dass hier eine Folie saß...
Jemand eine Idee, wie ich das wieder „weg“ bekomme?


----------



## swindle (8. Oktober 2020)

gehört so, Sichtcarbon!


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (9. Oktober 2020)

Jop. Von Anfang an so gewesen. CF for the win


----------



## 19flo09 (9. Oktober 2020)

OK... hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## CoilRocks (11. Oktober 2020)

UD Carbon sieht raw ohne Farblack immer derartig aus. Muss man wissen aber man gewöhnt sich dran...


----------



## 19flo09 (12. Oktober 2020)

Ich war bisher halt immer davon ausgegangen, dass der Rahmen lackiert ist und hatte mich deshalb gewundert. Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten!


----------



## streetcleaner (13. Oktober 2020)

Die Konterschrauben kann man auch ganz einfach mit einem 3,2 Bohrer von aussen ausbohren und den Bolzen dann mit einem M4 Gewindebohrer nachschneiden . Dann fällt der vermackte Inbuskopf ab. So habe ich es gemacht und danach Torxschrauben verwendet. Der Bolzen geht davon nicht kaputt wenn man es richtig macht.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (15. Oktober 2020)

Hat einer von euch zufällig schonmal sein torque CF umlackieren oder pulverbeschichten lassen?
ist das gut möglich bei einem CF oder ist das eher für die Alu Fraktion ? 
Sorgen machen würde mir eher das Plastik Kabelschacht Dingen.


----------



## backcountrybonn (22. Oktober 2020)

Hmpf
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/priva...y-canyon-sale-could-bring-in-592-million.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoilRocks (22. Oktober 2020)

Schon krass: Da wird Canyon auf € 500 M Unternehmenswert taxiert und wir kriegen keinen gescheiten Kundenservice. Schön für die Gründer. Wenn sich jetzt der falsche PE durchsetzt und an den falschen Stellen die Kostenschraube dreht, kann es auch schnell wieder in die andere Richtung gehen...


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (22. Oktober 2020)

Das ist wohl eher subjektiv.
die male, die ich den kundenservice gebraucht habe, hab ich ihn sofort bekommen.


----------



## CoilRocks (22. Oktober 2020)

Grundsätzlich bekommen habe ich ihn auch aber die Wartezeiten sind derzeit unterirdisch. Musst ja nur mal lesen, was hier im Forum so geschrieben wird, subjektiv ist m.E. etwas anderes.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (22. Oktober 2020)

Schlechte Nachrichten verbreiten sich immer besser als die guten 
Aber glaube dir schon , dass es auch einige Fälle gibt , wo die Geduld strapaziert wird


----------



## MTB-addicted-D (23. Oktober 2020)

Servus! Neues Problem, hoffe auf Eure Hilfe: Hab zu spät gemerkt, dass mein Drehmomentschlüssel fratze ist und hab am Hinterbau 'ne Schraube rund gedreht (ist schon zerschremmelt aus'm Service gekommen, ich hab sie jetzt komplett gekillt) und natürlich zu fest angezogen. Ca 2 NM zu fest, grob geschätzt. Ist die Schraube auf dem Bild. Frage 1: Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen, dass die mir beim Fahren um die Ohren fliegt? Nach fest kommt ja bekanntlich ab und 10 NM sind ja nicht wirklich viel, da machen 2 NM doch was aus...oder? Frage 2: Wie krieg ich die gelöst ohne das Gewinde zu zerstören? Die sitzt schon ordentlich fest. Aussen greift der Imbus nicht mehr, bei der Konterschraube innen bewegt sich nix.
Teile hab ich schon bestellt. Würde dann tauschen wollen, sobald die Teile da sind. Langsam hab ich ne Standleitung zum Canyonservice...🙄 Danke schon mal für Eure Tipps!


----------



## PhillipT6 (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle nen torx nehmen und notfalls nen etwas größeren torx leicht einschlagen und dann einfach rausdrehen. Sorgen beim fahren würde ich mir eigentlich nicht machen und ich seh auch keinen Grund, wieso sie beim fahren durchbrechen sollte. Evtl könnte etwas Abnutzung oder schleifstellen aufkommen.


----------



## MTB-addicted-D (24. Oktober 2020)

PhillipT6 schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle nen torx nehmen und notfalls nen etwas größeren torx leicht einschlagen und dann einfach rausdrehen. Sorgen beim fahren würde ich mir eigentlich nicht machen und ich seh auch keinen Grund, wieso sie beim fahren durchbrechen sollte. Evtl könnte etwas Abnutzung oder schleifstellen aufkommen.



So hab ich mir das auch gedacht. Da ich die Situation so noch nicht hatte, dachte ich, ich frag mal. 😅 Wahrscheinlich ruinier ich mir das Lager, aber die müssen langsam eh raus und Teile sind ja bestellt.


----------



## backcountrybonn (1. Dezember 2020)

Die Tage werden kürzer und es steht nun die erweiterte Bikepflege an und ich wollte diesen Winter die Igus-Bushings tauschen, die Hauptlager checken und den Steuersatz fetten. Und Eventuell die Dämpferbuchsen tauschen. 

Habt ihr sonst noch Tipps für ein paar torquespezifische Stellen, die man sich noch genauer anschauen sollte? (Bremsanlage und Suspension hat vor 4 Wochen schon einen Service bekommen.)

Habt ihr vielleicht einen Tipp für ein handliches Presswerkzeug für die Dämpferbuchsen? 
Muss ich eigentlich den Dämpfer komplett luftlos machen, oder besser noch ganz ausbauen wenn ich am Yoke arbeiten möchte, z.B. für den Tausch der Igus-Gleitlager?


----------



## dan09 (2. Dezember 2020)

Den Yoke bekommste nicht ausgebaut ohne den Daempfer zu demontieren. Für keine der Arbeiten musst du die Luft aus dem Daempfer lassen. Daempferbuchsen und Gleitlager kannste im Schraubstock mit einer passenden Nuss ausdruecken (Plastikhuelse unterlegen auf der ggnueberliegenden Seite). Zur Not kannste dir auch das hier kaufen.



			Einbautool Standard – Huber Buchsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backcountrybonn (2. Dezember 2020)

dan09 schrieb:


> Den Yoke bekommste nicht ausgebaut ohne den Daempfer zu demontieren. Für keine der Arbeiten musst du die Luft aus dem Daempfer lassen. Daempferbuchsen und Gleitlager kannste im Schraubstock mit einer passenden Nuss ausdruecken (Plastikhuelse unterlegen auf der ggnueberliegenden Seite). Zur Not kannste dir auch das hier kaufen.
> 
> 
> 
> Einbautool Standard – Huber Buchsen



Danke dir für deine ausführliche Antwort!

Ich habe leider keine richtige Werkstatt und auch keinen Schraubstock zur Hand, ich versuche es mal mit dem Tool von Huber-Bushings, damit kann man sicherlich später noch andere Lagerbuchsen pressen. Bis jetzt habe ich nur ein sehr grobes Tool (Gewindestange, Unterlegscheiben und zwei Griffe) für den Steuersatz.

Prima, dann lass ich die Luft besser im Dämpfer beim Ausbau, wird aber bestimmt wieder fummelig mit dem Piggy-Back und den knappen Platz am Oberrohr.


----------



## Ausreden-Koenig (23. Dezember 2020)

Ich hatte zwar schon im anderen Thread nachgefragt aber ich denke hier bekomme ich vielleicht eher eine Antwort:
Ich brauche einen Kettensatz für ein Canyon Torque CF 8.0 BJ. 2018. Leider konnte mit der Support von Canyon nichts ohne Rahmennummer oder Kundennummer sagen. 
Ich bin mir wegen den Aufnahmen und dem Offset unsicher (und habe das Bike nicht hier).
Würde das hier passen?
Kassette und Kette (Kettenlänge(L Rahmen) und Kassetten Aufnahme usw.)
und Kettenblatt oder Kettenblatt 2 (Aufnahme und Offset usw.)


----------



## dan09 (23. Dezember 2020)

Wenn die Komponenten an deinem Rad noch original sind (XD Freilauf und Kurbel Direct Mount) passt das so. 
Der einzige Unterschied bei den Kettenblaettern ist das Material (Alu vs Stahl). Offset musste dir keinen Kopf drum machen, "Offset: 3 mm BOOST" passt auf 148mm/Boost Einbaubreite.


----------



## swindle (24. Dezember 2020)

.


----------



## Tomster1979 (8. Januar 2021)

N’Abend zusammen,
ich interessiere mich für das aktuelle 9.0 
Beim recherchieren stößt man ja doch hin und wieder , wie auch hier im Thread, auf die Probleme mit dem Hinterbau. Ist denn da seitens Canyon über die Modelljahre hinweg was geändert / verbessert worden ??
Ist es denn denkbar, daß 2021 ein neues , überarbeitetes Modell kommt ? 
Grüße Tom


----------



## 19flo09 (8. Januar 2021)

Hi,
ich fahre ein CF8 aus 2020 und habe leider auch ein klein wenig „flex“ im Hinterbau!
Allerdings zeigt sich Canyon hier auch kulant und bietet den Austausch der Lager bspw. an.
Ansonsten ein super Bike mit einem wirklich guten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.
Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass Ende des Jahres wirklich ein komplett überarbeitetes Torque (vll mit Mullet-Option?) kommt, da das aktuelle Modell ja schon recht lange auf dem Markt ist.
Außerdem gehen die Bikes ja aktuell alle in etwa die gleiche Richtung (Design/Funktion) siehe Propain, Santa Cruz oder S-Works Enduro.
Ich glaube allerdings auch, dass bei dem aktuellen Hype, auch Canyon auf den Zug(Gleicher oder höherer Preis für schlechtere Komponenten) mit aufspringt.
Also schwer zu sagen, was nun die richtige Entscheidung wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomster1979 (8. Januar 2021)

19flo09 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich fahre ein CF8 aus 2020 und habe leider auch ein klein wenig „flex“ im Hinterbau!
> Allerdings zeigt sich Canyon hier auch kulant und bietet den Austausch der Lager bspw. an.
> Ansonsten ein super Bike mit einem wirklich guten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.
> ...


Entsteht der zunehmende Flex im Hinterbau den durchs Verschleißen der Lager bzw. lässt sich das durch den Lagertausch beheben ? 
Aber stimmt schon , der Trend geht bei den meisten in diese Richtung. Spindrift und auch das Nomad stehen auch mit auf meiner Wunschliste, hab mich noch nicht zu 100% entschieden


----------



## 19flo09 (9. Januar 2021)

Ich will jetzt nichts falsches sagen, da die Lager mittlerweile wirklich gut sind, aber trotzdem einem gewissen Verschleiß unterliegen.
Bei mir kam es über die Zeit. Werde ich mir aber die Tage mal genauer ansehen und kann dir dann nochmal schreiben.
Wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste, würde ich glaube zum Spindrift(Mullet) greifen. Nomad wäre aktuell leider raus, da ich das V5 bevorzugen würde und das leider aktuell noch zu teuer ist.
Spindrift>Torque>Nomad(weil teuer) wäre aktuell mein Ranking


----------



## Tomster1979 (9. Januar 2021)

Das wäre super , wenn du noch mal Rückmeldung geben könntest  
Vom Spindrift bin ich die ganze Zeit total fixiert gewesen. Stand auch zwischen der Entscheidung 27,5 oder Mullet. 
In der aktuellen Enduro MTB Ausgabe hat das Mullet Bike, das bisher nie getestet wurde, aber eher schlecht abgeschnitten. Pp bekommt es Scheinbar auch nicht hin, die versprochenen Verbesserungen umzusetzen. Das hat mich dann doch etwas umdenken lassen. Aber das ist ja jetzt OT


----------



## 19flo09 (9. Januar 2021)

Mach ich - kann allerdings noch 2-3 Wochen dauern, da ich auch gerade auf Mullet umbaue...


----------



## Downhillwill (14. Januar 2021)

Servus Männer,
Wie sieht das denn bei denen von euch aus die schon ne Zeit auf dem Torque ihr Unwesen treiben bezüglich des Hinterbaus... Man ließt ja förmliche Horrorgeschichten vonwegen spiel usw. 
Hat da jemand ne möglichkeit gefunden Abhilfe zu schaffen oder sind die Probleme bei den neuen Bikes aus 2021 ausgemerzt🤔


----------



## Blex (14. Januar 2021)

Downhillwill schrieb:


> Servus Männer,
> Wie sieht das denn bei denen von euch aus die schon ne Zeit auf dem Torque ihr Unwesen treiben bezüglich des Hinterbaus... Man ließt ja förmliche Horrorgeschichten vonwegen spiel usw.
> Hat da jemand ne möglichkeit gefunden Abhilfe zu schaffen oder sind die Probleme bei den neuen Bikes aus 2021 ausgemerzt🤔


Ich fahre das Torque jetzt 27 Monate und hatte nie das Gefühl das mein Hinterbau abfällt... ich bei 10 Meter Doubles ohne Hinterrad lande oder im Steinfeld mit 3 Meter versatz raus komme. Ja man hat evtl Flex drin und manche Leute stört es mehr als mich aber dieses Bike ist einfach nur gut... die Buchsen am Yoke wechselt man gegen die IGUS Hochfestbuchsen und hat länger ruhe... wenn man den gekonterten Yoke hat (hatte ich nicht) halten die sogar noch länger als bei meinem 2018 Model...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. Januar 2021)

Blex schrieb:


> Ich fahre das Torque jetzt 27 Monate und hatte nie das Gefühl das mein Hinterbau abfällt... ich bei 10 Meter Doubles ohne Hinterrad lande oder im Steinfeld mit 3 Meter versatz raus komme. Ja man hat evtl Flex drin und manche Leute stört es mehr als mich aber dieses Bike ist einfach nur gut... die Buchsen am Yoke wechselt man gegen die IGUS Hochfestbuchsen und hat länger ruhe... wenn man den gekonterten Yoke hat (hatte ich nicht) halten die sogar noch länger als bei meinem 2018 Model...


Dem is nix hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Downhillwill (14. Januar 2021)

Super danke euch das hört sich ja mal sehr gut an 👌🏻


----------



## Monsieur87 (20. Januar 2021)

Blex schrieb:


> ich bestell die immer direkt bei IGUS... wobei ich das letzte mal einfach 10 bestellt habe um ruhe zu haben
> 
> 
> 
> iglidur® Q, zylindrisches Gleitlager mit Bund, mm


Servus zusammen, hat jemand von euch Igus Lager auf Vorrat bestellt und möchte 4 Stück loswerden? Würde mich über ne PN freuen. Danke

EDIT: Habe zwischenzeitlich bestellt und welche übrig --> bei Interesse einfach melden


----------



## Tomster1979 (24. Januar 2021)

Nabend zusammen,
Wie effektiv ist denn die Climb bzw Close Position am Fox X2 , vorzugsweise am 21er Modell ? Hatte leider noch nie die Gelegenheit , einen zu fahren ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. Januar 2021)

Tomster1979 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> Wie effektiv ist denn die Climb bzw Close Position am Fox X2 , vorzugsweise am 21er Modell ? Hatte leider noch nie die Gelegenheit , einen zu fahren ..


Ich kann nur von meinem X2 aus 2019 berichten. 
Das is ein deutlicher Unterschied spürbar. 
Ich geh einfach mal davon aus das die Dinger in zwei Jahren nicht schlechter wurden.


----------



## Tomster1979 (24. Januar 2021)

Ok das hört sich ja ganz gut an. Hab im Nachbar Thread erfahren , daß es beim 21er sogar für den 2-Pos Hebel mehrere Tunes gibt :-D 
Wie anfällig sind den den X2 Modelle für defekte ?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. Januar 2021)

Tomster1979 schrieb:


> Ok das hört sich ja ganz gut an. Hab im Nachbar Thread erfahren , daß es beim 21er sogar für den 2-Pos Hebel mehrere Tunes gibt :-D
> Wie anfällig sind den den X2 Modelle für defekte ?


Schwierig zu sagen. Meiner läuft bisher recht unauffällig.
Hab allerdings schon zwei mal nen Service gemacht und die Tage nochmal den Druck im Piggyback angepasst. 
Ab und hört oder ließt man von defekten X2, inwiefern das problematisch ist hängt natürlich auch von der schieren Zahl der Dämpfer ab die aufm Markt sind.


----------



## Tomster1979 (25. Januar 2021)

Ok also einfach pflegen und hoffen. 
Seit ich im Kenevo einen Coil hab , war bei mir eigentlich klar, daß es beim neuen Enduro / Freerider auch nen Coil werden muss. Nun gibts den ja beim Torque nicht. Würde mich aber dann trotzdem mal drauf einlassen, zumal der 21er X2 ja doch komplett anders aufgebaut sein soll. 




__





						FOX Float X2- Dämpfer VVC -MY 2021-
					

Hallo zusammen,  ich hatte bereits hier zugegeben, dass bei mir die Schuldenfalle MTB wieder zugeschnappt ist. Was ich nicht geschrieben hatte- ich habe mir neben der 38er auch einen neuen Float X2 Dämpfer gekauft. Allerdings ist es mir schwergefallen, meine Eindrücke zu sortieren und in Worte...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Rick7 (25. Januar 2021)

Tomster1979 schrieb:


> Ok also einfach pflegen und hoffen.
> Seit ich im Kenevo einen Coil hab , war bei mir eigentlich klar, daß es beim neuen Enduro / Freerider auch nen Coil werden muss. Nun gibts den ja beim Torque nicht. Würde mich aber dann trotzdem mal drauf einlassen, zumal der 21er X2 ja doch komplett anders aufgebaut sein soll.
> 
> 
> ...



"Problem" am X2 ist, dass du den nicht ohne weiteres selber servicen kannst, da sehr aufwändig. 
Also mal schnell Luftkammer Service machen ist da nicht. Sollte man wissen...


----------



## Tomster1979 (25. Januar 2021)

Rick7 schrieb:


> "Problem" am X2 ist, dass du den nicht ohne weiteres selber servicen kannst, da sehr aufwändig.
> Also mal schnell Luftkammer Service machen ist da nicht. Sollte man wissen...


Ok danke dir , ist gut zu wissen.
Wäre für mich akzeptabel, da ich mich bisher eh noch nicht an nen Dämpfer Service gewaagt habe.


----------



## backcountrybonn (28. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

für unsere beiden Torques (2019) spiele ich mit dem Gedanken einen eigenen Laufradsatz aufbauen, oder aufbauen lassen. Ich würde es aber eigentlich ganz gerne selbst versuchen, der Winter ist noch lang und Zeit ist reichlich vorhanden. ;-) Und sich bei der Aktion das benötigte Werkzeug zu besorgen und sich mit den Grundlagen des Laufradbaus zu beschäftigen fände ich auch mal ganz schön, statt nur reinem online Bike-Konsum. Perfekt wird es sicherlich nicht werden, aber nachzentrieren kann ich dann ja zur Not selbst.

Bei dem neuen Laufradsatz würde ich ganz gern bei Komponenten von DT Swiss bleiben:

Nabe: 350, Straightpull, 28 Speichen
Felge: XM 481
Speichen: DT Competion 285/285
Nippel: DT Swiss Pro Lock standard

Wir fahren zwar viel "im Park", aber keine hohen Drops die über einen Meter gehen und wir sind auch recht leicht 55KG/70KG. Vielleicht reicht hier eine DT SWISS XM 481 Felge, oder ähnlich aus. Hat wer zufällig Erfahrung mit der XM 481 Felge? Ist die ähnlich robust wie die Felge auf der DT SWISS Spline E 1900 Spline 30?

Im Vergleich zur DT SWISS Spline E 1900 Spline würde ich mit dem eigenen Laufradsatz ca. 350 Gramm Gewicht sparen. Aber vielleicht lohnt sich der Aufwand für das Upgrade nicht wirklich, die E 1900 sind halt auch schön robust.


----------



## bdtme (28. Januar 2021)

Servus,
Scheint als wäre mein Steuersatz am AL 6 reif für die Rente. Hat jemand einen Link zu einem passenden Ersatz ? Gerne auch einer bei dem sich zukünftig die Lager recht einfach tauschen lassen.


----------



## Rick7 (28. Januar 2021)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> für unsere beiden Torques (2019) spiele ich mit dem Gedanken einen eigenen Laufradsatz aufbauen, oder aufbauen lassen. Ich würde es aber eigentlich ganz gerne selbst versuchen, der Winter ist noch lang und Zeit ist reichlich vorhanden. ;-) Und sich bei der Aktion das benötigte Werkzeug zu besorgen und sich mit den Grundlagen des Laufradbaus zu beschäftigen fände ich auch mal ganz schön, statt nur reinem online Bike-Konsum. Perfekt wird es sicherlich nicht werden, aber nachzentrieren kann ich dann ja zur Not selbst.
> 
> ...


Ich hatte mir genau den Lrs bauen lassen, mit sapim cx Ray, als 29er. Der lag dann bei 1780g komplett und hat echt richtig gut gehalten (bei ca. 75kg) Hatte ihn an nem Jeffsy, ist aber wahrlich nicht geschont worden. Bin damit auch ab und an Park gefahren. Kein Schlag, nix, und das ca. 3 Jahre lang. Gute Kombo  

Aktuell würde ich aber aus Interesse vermutlich die newmen A30 felge nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swindle (2. Februar 2021)

Zack, nun auch als Motorrad:









						Torque:ON 9
					

Vollgas bergab über die heftigsten Trails, jeden Sprung nimmst du mit: Das genau ist die Welt des Torque:ON. Der ultimative Freerider unter den E-MTBs liefert echte Gravity-Performance und ist gemacht fürs Grobe.




					www.canyon.com
				




Der X2 liegt ganz schön nah am Rahmen...


----------



## Blex (2. Februar 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> Zack, nun auch als Motorrad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich finds trotzdem geil


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. Februar 2021)

🙈


----------



## Tomster1979 (2. Februar 2021)

500er Akku 
Und kein Coil ..


----------



## bdtme (2. Februar 2021)

Na super, die Dual-Battery-Variante ist nicht lieferbar :-(


----------



## MTB-addicted-D (9. Februar 2021)

Servus,
ewig leidiges Thema Lagertausch am Torque AL 2018:
Kann mir jemand das passende Werkzeug (Innenauszieher mit Gleithammer und Einpresswerkzeug), also auch in der richtigen Größe, für die Rahmenlager empfehlen? Am liebsten mit Kauflink. 😬 
Und nein, ich möchte mir das Werkzeug nicht selbstklöppeln und ich möchte die Lager auch nicht zerlegen und rausschlagen. 
Hab schon eine Empfehlung für ein Innenauszieher Set (10- 32 mm), da konnte man mir aber nicht sagen, ob die Größen fürs Torque passen. Und ja, ich kann ausmessen, die Angaben sind für mich aber derart verwirrend, dass ich nicht weiß, was genau ich messen und womit vergleichen soll. Und bei den Einpresswerkzeugen ist es noch schlimmer, weil da der Innendurchmesser oft gar nicht angegeben ist. 
Und ja, ich bin ein Dummie, aber aufgrund super schlechter Erfahrung mit Werkstätten mach ich alles andere am Bike mittlerweile, dank Tutorials und Co, selber und bin einigermaßen geschickt, also bin ich guter Dinge das auch hinzubekommen, möchte es mir aber so leicht wie möglich machen. 
Wär also für konkrete Tipps zum Werkzeug dankbar. 🙏


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomster1979 (14. Februar 2021)

Schönen Sonntag zusammen ..

Ich reih mich als Torque Besitzer jetzt auch mal hier ein  
gestern kam mein neues CF 9 in Stealth Gr. M 
Hinterbau scheint kein Spiel zu haben, das Bike sieht in live noch besser aus als auf Fotos  
Geändert hab ich vorerst nur Sattelstütze ( wollte unbedingt ne Transfer ) und die Kette ( das Bike kommt mit kompletter X01 Ausstattung und dann hängein die ne GX Kette drauf  
freu mich schon auf die erste Fahrt , vorher wird es aber noch mit nem Invisiframes Set Foliert

Frostige Grüße 
Tom


----------



## 7deluxe (14. Februar 2021)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.

Das Spiel im Hinterbau wird wenn dann erst beim Gebrauch entstehen. 
Meins hat als reines Park Bike nach der ersten Saison noch keine Probleme.

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Tomster1979 (14. Februar 2021)

7deluxe schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.
> 
> Das Spiel im Hinterbau wird wenn dann erst beim Gebrauch entstehen.
> Meins hat als reines Park Bike nach der ersten Saison noch keine Probleme.
> ...


Danke dir  
Ich hatte gelesen, daß einige Torque schon aus dem Karton heraus spiel hatten. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten mir die Igus Lager mal auf Halde legen ..


----------



## Monsieur87 (22. Februar 2021)

Mein Super Deluxe hat mittlerweile ordentlich Spiel. Packt man mit einer Hand die Luftkammer und bringt Querkraft auf, spürt man mit der anderen Hand am Dämpferkörper Spiel. Das macht sich beim Einfedern unter anderem akustisch bemerkbar. Mein Ersatzdämpfer hat dieses Spiel nicht. Schätze das kommt vom flexenden Hinterbau.

Weiß jemand, ob sich dieses Spiel über ein Service-Kit beheben lässt? Kann es mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dicht ist er ja und Funktion ist auch noch gegeben...


----------



## swindle (23. Februar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

An meinem CF 8 ist ein acros Steuersatz verbaut.  (ZS44/ZS56)

Die Lager laufen schon ziemlich rauh, aber ich will nicht den kompletten Steuersatz tauschen. Es müssten sich ja die Lager auch nur tauschen lassen?

Leider stehen auf den lagern von acros keine Modell Angabe bzw Typen Bezeichnung.

Weiß zufällig jemand welche Lager verbaut sind?


----------



## BikerBlyat (25. Februar 2021)

Canyon Torque CF 8.0 2019 Hinterbau Schwinge Bruch gebrochen Kettenstrebe gebrochen. Laufrad : Rahmen 1:0


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. Februar 2021)

BikerBlyat schrieb:


> Canyon Torque CF 8.0 2019 Hinterbau Schwinge Bruch gebrochen Kettenstrebe gebrochen. Laufrad : Rahmen 1:0Anhang anzeigen 1215488


Wäre halt mal interessant wobei der Hinterbau gebrochen is.
Zwischen Wheelie vor der Eisdiele und 5m Drop ins Flat is ne Menge Spielraum


----------



## sendit89 (25. Februar 2021)

BikerBlyat schrieb:


> Canyon Torque CF 8.0 2019 Hinterbau Schwinge Bruch gebrochen Kettenstrebe gebrochen. Laufrad : Rahmen 1:0Anhang anzeigen 1215488


Hinten 203er Scheibe - da sagt Canyon bestimmt dass es dafür nicht freigegeben ist, oder?


----------



## bartos0815 (25. Februar 2021)

BikerBlyat schrieb:


> Canyon Torque CF 8.0 2019 Hinterbau Schwinge Bruch gebrochen Kettenstrebe gebrochen. Laufrad : Rahmen 1:0Anhang anzeigen 1215488


Kettenstrebenmasaker Vol XX !! to be canyoned!


----------



## F3LIX_B (25. Februar 2021)

Hallo Leute ich bin leider noch blutiger Anfänger und mir ist heute aufgefallen das sich mit relativ wenig kraft aufwand diese Teil also wo mein Daumen aufliegt (ich glaube Yoke ist die richtige bezeichnung) nach Innen schieben lässt...im Fahrradladen konnten sie mir nicht wirklich helfen. Mach ich mir zuviel sorgen bzw ist das normal und wenn nicht wie lässt sich das beheben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. Februar 2021)

F3LIX_B schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ich bin leider noch blutiger Anfänger und mir ist heute aufgefallen das sich mit relativ wenig kraft aufwand diese Teil also wo mein Daumen aufliegt (ich glaube Yoke ist die richtige bezeichnung) nach Innen schieben lässt...im Fahrradladen konnten sie mir nicht wirklich helfen. Mach ich mir zuviel sorgen bzw ist das normal und wenn nicht wie lässt sich das beheben?
> Anhang anzeigen 1215651Anhang anzeigen 1215651


Der ultimative durch nichts zu widerlegende Daumentest

In welcher Fahrsituation soll denn diese Krafteinwirkung stattfinden?

Völliger Humbug...geh radeln.


----------



## F3LIX_B (25. Februar 2021)

Vielen dank! Jetzt geht es mir besser  und sorry für die "doofe" frage


----------



## BikerBlyat (26. Februar 2021)

BikerBlyat schrieb:


> Canyon Torque CF 8.0 2019 Hinterbau Schwinge Bruch gebrochen Kettenstrebe gebrochen. Laufrad : Rahmen 1:0Anhang anzeigen 1215488





Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Wäre halt mal interessant wobei der Hinterbau gebrochen is.
> Zwischen Wheelie vor der Eisdiele und 5m Drop ins Flat is ne Menge Spielraum


Video dazu:








						Commencal Meta vs. Canyon Torque Video - Pinkbike
					

1:0 for Commencal Meta vs. Canyon Torque  Chain stay and axle snapped




					www.pinkbike.com
				



und








						Canyon Torque chain stays snap Video - Pinkbike
					

How to break canyon torque cf 8.0 (2019) chain stay




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## RadicalRacer123 (26. Februar 2021)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Wäre halt mal interessant wobei der Hinterbau gebrochen is.
> Zwischen Wheelie vor der Eisdiele und 5m Drop ins Flat is ne Menge Spielraum


 Sieht nach 4m Drop ins Fastflat aus


----------



## raps (2. März 2021)

Tag zusammen, 
vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. 
Ein Kumpel hat sich ein Torque gegönnt, beim Aufbau fiel mir auf, dass der G5 Vorbau nach so einer Zero Gap Variante aussieht, konnte aber in der Bda und auf der Homepage nix dazu finden. 
Wird der G5 über Kreuz angezogen oder erst einseitig?


----------



## Tomster1979 (27. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
weis zufällig jemand, welche maximale Einstecktiefe der M Rahmen für die Sattelstütze besitzt ?
Hab aktuell ne Fox Transfer 150 drin und möchte auf 175 wechseln.


----------



## swindle (27. März 2021)

Hab ne oneup v2 210 drin. Also, würde ich sagen, ja


----------



## Tomster1979 (27. März 2021)

In nem M Rahmen ? Ok krass 
Die One Up Stützen bauen ja sehr kompakt, aber die 175er Transfer sollte dann passen, danke


----------



## swindle (29. März 2021)

Oh sorry! ich habe das M überlesen, ich habe einen L Rahmen. Kann die stütze aber komplett darin versenken.

Laut Canyon Zeichnung sind bei den Sitzrohrlängen zwischen M & L 15mm Unterschied. Wird also nicht die Welt sein?

Maximale Einschubtiefe bei den Torques ab Größe M - XL ist 245 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-addicted-D (29. März 2021)

Servus,
dringende Frage (will bestellen, kann gerade nicht ausmessen und finde es zum Verrecken nicht im Netz):
Welche Lager für den Steuersatz brauche ich für mein Torque AL 6.0 2018? Am liebsten ein Set mit Zentrierring von acros, Alternativen wären aber auch Ok. Gerne mit Link, Maße wären aber auch schon mal hilfreich. Danke!


----------



## sendit89 (29. März 2021)

Tomster1979 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> weis zufällig jemand, welche maximale Einstecktiefe der M Rahmen für die Sattelstütze besitzt ?
> Hab aktuell ne Fox Transfer 150 drin und möchte auf 175 wechseln.


Ich hab im M-Rahmen eine 180er Oneup v2. Passt super


----------



## timothekid (30. März 2021)

Hallo,
Ich hab das thema mal grob durchforstet aber habe nichts gefunden.

Hab das 5.0 mit dem super deluxe und wollte mal nach dem tune fragen da ich irgendwie nicht ganz warm werde mit dem dämpfer und velleicht upgraden möchte...auf den deluxe dh ? Oder doch lieber ein fox dämpfer..mal sehen.
Der deluxe dh hat soweit ich weiß nur anderes öl und ne druckstufenverstellung oder? 

Vg


----------



## Colonel Hogan (30. März 2021)

timothekid schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hab das thema mal grob durchforstet aber habe nichts gefunden.
> 
> Hab das 5.0 mit dem super deluxe und wollte mal nach dem tune fragen da ich irgendwie nicht ganz warm werde mit dem dämpfer und velleicht upgraden möchte...auf den deluxe dh ? Oder doch lieber ein fox dämpfer..mal sehen.
> ...


Schraub dir ne Megneg dran und du wirst deinen SD lieben.


----------



## sendit89 (31. März 2021)

Hi Zusammen, mal kurz zur Info:

Bei mir ist das Oberste Stück des Rahmenschutzes/Kabelkanals gebrochen (wohl durch Kabel verdrehen o.ä. - Eventuell auch nicht das stabilste Teil wenn zwei Leitungen auf einer Seite rauskommen. Jedenfalls frisch bei Canyon bestellt und es ist wirklich nur das oberste Teil! Es schlägt mit 19,90 zu buche! Finde es für dieses kleine Teil echt frech aber da alternativlos...naja musste ich in den saueren Apfel beisen.


----------



## Blex (31. März 2021)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen, mal kurz zur Info:
> 
> Bei mir ist das Oberste Stück des Rahmenschutzes/Kabelkanals gebrochen (wohl durch Kabel verdrehen o.ä. - Eventuell auch nicht das stabilste Teil wenn zwei Leitungen auf einer Seite rauskommen. Jedenfalls frisch bei Canyon bestellt und es ist wirklich nur das oberste Teil! Es schlägt mit 19,90 zu buche! Finde es für dieses kleine Teil echt frech aber da alternativlos...naja musste ich in den saueren Apfel beisen.


habe ich auch, ist jetzt schwarzes Panzertap drauf  (Der Preis war mir zu arg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backcountrybonn (31. März 2021)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Ich hab im M-Rahmen eine 180er Oneup v2. Passt super


Und ich einen M Rahmen in Alu und die 180er One Up V2 passt leider nicht komplett rein.  😔


----------



## Tomster1979 (1. April 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> Hab ne oneup v2 210 drin. Also, würde ich sagen, ja





swindle schrieb:


> Oh sorry! ich habe das M überlesen, ich habe einen L Rahmen. Kann die stütze aber komplett darin versenken.
> 
> Laut Canyon Zeichnung sind bei den Sitzrohrlängen zwischen M & L 15mm Unterschied. Wird also nicht die Welt sein?
> 
> Maximale Einschubtiefe bei den Torques ab Größe M - XL ist 245 mm.





sendit89 schrieb:


> Ich hab im M-Rahmen eine 180er Oneup v2. Passt super





backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Und ich einen M Rahmen in Alu und die 180er One Up V2 passt leider nicht komplett rein.  😔



Hallo zusammen,

danke schon mal für eure Antworten  
Ich hatte vorab mal mit dem Zollstock gemessen und kam auf etwa 290mm mögliche Einstecktiefe. Das hätte für 2021 Transfer 175mm gereicht ( hat etwa 289mm) 
Die 175 Stütze kam jetzt und sie passt nicht vollständig rein. Etwa 2 cm vorher stößt sie auf Widerstand, den ich jetzt auch nicht versucht hab, mit Gewalt zu Überdrücken.
Die 175er geht also zurück, die 150er bleibt drin.
Resümee :
Beim M Rahmen sind round about 260-270mm einstecktiefe vorhanden. Alle längeren stürzen lassen sich nicht komplett im Rahmen versenken.. 

Grüße Tom


----------



## backcountrybonn (2. April 2021)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Schraub dir ne Megneg dran und du wirst deinen SD lieben.





timothekid schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hab das thema mal grob durchforstet aber habe nichts gefunden.
> 
> Hab das 5.0 mit dem super deluxe und wollte mal nach dem tune fragen da ich irgendwie nicht ganz warm werde mit dem dämpfer und velleicht upgraden möchte...auf den deluxe dh ? Oder doch lieber ein fox dämpfer..mal sehen.
> ...



Bin ich auch nicht, MegNeg-Urgrade machen. Kostet nicht viel und bringt echt was. Passt perfekt zum Torque und auch Spectral (27,5).


----------



## backcountrybonn (2. April 2021)

Tomster1979 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> danke schon mal für eure Antworten
> Ich hatte vorab mal mit dem Zollstock gemessen und kam auf etwa 290mm mögliche Einstecktiefe. Das hätte für 2021 Transfer 175mm gereicht ( hat etwa 289mm)
> ...



Bei mir ist auch bei 2 cm Schluss, das Messen mit dem Zollstock hatte zwar gut geklappt. Und laut Aussage von der Canyon-Tabelle und Herrn Zollstock, sollte die 2 cm eigentlich noch vorhanden sein. Aber vielleicht ist unten das Rohr etwas verformt oder eine kleine Naht im Weg. Bei mir ist es so aber okay, nur die Pedale dürfen nicht flacher werden  .


----------



## Tomster1979 (5. April 2021)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch bei 2 cm Schluss, das Messen mit dem Zollstock hatte zwar gut geklappt. Und laut Aussage von der Canyon-Tabelle und Herrn Zollstock, sollte die 2 cm eigentlich noch vorhanden sein. Aber vielleicht ist unten das Rohr etwas verformt oder eine kleine Naht im Weg. Bei mir ist es so aber okay, nur die Pedale dürfen nicht flacher werden  .



ok dann deckt sich das ja mit meiner Beobachtung. Mir reicht die 150mm er Stütze im M Rahmen eigentlich auch.
Und ja, die Pedale hängen doch sehr tief. Letzte Woche schmerzhaft zu spüren bekommen.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (7. April 2021)

moin moin.

sagt mal, welche bremsscheiben fahrt ihr am torque ? 
habe vor kurzem aus optischen gründen auf oil Slick Optik von cycletech gesetzt und muss feststellen , Optik ist nicht alles 

jetzt überlege ich mal die trickstuff dächle wave oder galfer bremsscheiben auszuprobieren .

hat hier jemand Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Blex (7. April 2021)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> moin moin.
> 
> sagt mal, welche bremsscheiben fahrt ihr am torque ?
> habe vor kurzem aus optischen gründen auf oil Slick Optik von cycletech gesetzt und muss feststellen , Optik ist nicht alles
> ...


Magura Storm HC mit MT7
nen Kumpel fährt die MT7 mit den Magura MDR-P Scheiben... alles ohne Probleme


----------



## swindle (7. April 2021)

welche scheiben habt ihr hinten drauf? die Standard 180 oder aufgerüstet auf 200?


----------



## Blex (7. April 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> welche scheiben habt ihr hinten drauf? die Standard 180 oder aufgerüstet auf 200?


habe mal gehört das nur 180 offizell erlaubt ist... ;-)


----------



## bdtme (7. April 2021)

Magura mit 203mm hinten. Freigabe von Canyon gibts dafür aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ezekiel-85 (7. April 2021)

ok. da heute bergfest ist, nochmal ne vermutlich richtig blöde frage .

da ich ja erst vor kurzem die scheibenbremsen, sowie die beläge wechselt habe ......
wenn ich jetzt wieder die "alten" scheibenbremsen dran tacker , sollte ich dann auch wieder neue beläge nehmen, vonwegen einschleifen etc oder sind die neu genug, um sich an die "alten" scheibenbremsen anzupassen ?


----------



## Blex (7. April 2021)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> ok. da heute bergfest ist, nochmal ne vermutlich richtig blöde frage .
> 
> da ich ja erst vor kurzem die scheibenbremsen, sowie die beläge wechselt habe ......
> wenn ich jetzt wieder die "alten" scheibenbremsen dran tacker , sollte ich dann auch wieder neue beläge nehmen, vonwegen einschleifen etc oder sind die neu genug, um sich an die "alten" scheibenbremsen anzupassen ?


hat sich recht schnell wieder passend eingebremst


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (7. April 2021)

danke für schnelle antwort


----------



## Landjaeger (9. April 2021)

Habe meine Gabel ausgebaut und weiß nicht mehr genau ob 2 spacer unten oder 3 🤷‍♂️🙈

Fahre ein 2020 CF9. Habe nun die ahead Kappe direkt am Vorbau montiert. Passt das so?

✌️


----------



## Monsieur87 (9. April 2021)

Ja kannst so machen. Die Spacer dienen ja nur der individuellen Anpassung der Lenkerhöhe


----------



## swindle (13. April 2021)

Blex schrieb:


> habe mal gehört das nur 180 offizell erlaubt ist... ;-)


Das Signature torque hat 2x 203 mm...


----------



## Blex (13. April 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> Das Signature torque hat 2x 203 mm...


ha mega!!! da sollen sie sich mal rausreden


----------



## swindle (13. April 2021)

hab grad geschaut, das 2021 normale torque hat auch 2 x 203.... wurde am torque hinterbau was geändert?


----------



## 19flo09 (13. April 2021)

Die 2021er Modelle haben "alle" 203er Scheiben vorne&hinten laut der Canyon-Website.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. April 2021)

19flo09 schrieb:


> Die 2021er Modelle haben "alle" 203er Scheiben vorne&hinten laut der Canyon-Website.


Nö. Nur die mit japanischen Bremsen.


----------



## TraceS54 (14. April 2021)

Ich habe def. einen PresseRelease gelesen in dem Canyon selbst ausdrücklich betont hat, dass 2021 nun Industrielager am Hinterbau zum Einsatz kommen und dieser damit deutlich stabiler sein soll. Leider lässt sich dazu nichts mehr finden.  🤔 

Bin mir da aber absolut sicher, weil ich mich vor dem Spindrift CF selbst für das 2021 Torque interessiert habe und die Hinterbauproblematik ein Thema bei der Kaufentscheidung war.

Das Wibmer Signature Torque CF kommt ja ebenfalls mit 203mm MDR-P vorne und hinten sowie 180mm OneUp V2 Dropper in 180mm von S-XL. 
Somit wohl auch auf die anderen CF übertragbar.


----------



## swindle (14. April 2021)

das kann ja sicherlich jemand hier im Forum mit nem neuen Torque kommentieren? bzw einfach ein bild posten vom übergang Yoke + Sitzstrebe?


----------



## TraceS54 (16. April 2021)

Ein Freund hat seine 2021er CF9 gerade bekommen und die Wibmer LTD Editon der Freundin soll auch Ende des Monats versendet werden. Dann kann ich zumindest selbst mal einen genauen Blick drauf werfen und berichten.


----------



## Monsieur87 (24. April 2021)

Fährt wer nen DHX2 im Torque? Suche Erfahrungswerte für die Federrate bei fahrfertigen 85kg.
Danke


----------



## TraceS54 (24. April 2021)

Im FW Signature Bike wird ja der ÖhlinsCoil verwendet. Lt. Öhlins werden für 85kg 350lb bis 400lb vorgegeben. Je nach SAG 32-28%

Würde mit der 400er starten. 






						Performance Suspension Guide | Öhlins
					






					www.ohlins.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timothekid (25. April 2021)

Löst sich bei euch auch öfters mal die hintere steckachse?  
Hab die normale mim inbus.


----------



## gravityPhillip (25. April 2021)

Das scheint bei Canyon häufiger vor zu kommen. Bei meiner Freundin (Torque CF) und einem Kumpel (Strive CF) ist es schon vorgekommen. Und auch auf dem Trail habe ich das bei einem Canyon Fahrer schon mitbekommen, dass seine Achse lose war. 

Wird jetzt einfach öfters kontrolliert.


----------



## Blex (25. April 2021)

gravityPhillip schrieb:


> Das scheint bei Canyon häufiger vor zu kommen. Bei meiner Freundin (Torque CF) und einem Kumpel (Strive CF) ist es schon vorgekommen. Und auch auf dem Trail habe ich das bei einem Canyon Fahrer schon mitbekommen, dass seine Achse lose war.
> 
> Wird jetzt einfach öfters kontrolliert.


man sollte unabhängig vom Bike oder Hersteller regelmäßig das Drehmoment der Schrauben am Bike kontrollieren


----------



## gravityPhillip (26. April 2021)

Blex schrieb:


> man sollte unabhängig vom Bike oder Hersteller regelmäßig das Drehmoment der Schrauben am Bike kontrollieren


Natürlich. Bei den Canyons muss man aber schon überdurchschnittlich häufig die Achsschraube nachziehen.


----------



## TraceS54 (26. April 2021)

Finde die Achse mit dem Hebel hinten zum rausziehen genial. 
Damit is die Kontrolle ob alles fest ist, ja noch viel einfacher. Kommt hin und wieder mal vor, dass der Hebel rauswandert, vor allen, wenn sie ziemlich verdreckt ist. Wenn man drauf achtet und vor dem Biken sein Rad kurz checkt wie es sich gehört, ist das jedoch nie ein Problem gewesen.


----------



## FHR (13. Mai 2021)

Mahlzeit die Herren! Nach einem Jahr Cf 9 muss ich das Forum nun um Rat bitten. Leider habe ich schon seit eh und je eine relativ gut spürbare Verwindung im Bereich des Vorbaus bzw. Gabelschaft. Wenn ich meinen Lenker einseitig belaste, dann merke ich deutlich, dass dieser in Belastungsrichtung leicht „wegkippt“ was ich auch am Spalt der Steuersatz Abdeckkappe vernehmen kann. Drücke ich am linken Lenkerende nach unten, so wird der Spalt auf der linken Seite des Steuersatzes geringer. Konnte das besonders gut erkennen, als ich die Abdeckkappe ordentlich mit Fett gefüllt hatte. Beim selben Versuch wie oben beschrieben, trat regelrecht ein Fettwulst hervor bzw. wurde das Fett beim Wegnehmen der Belastung wieder nach innen gesogen. Was auch auffällt: Egal wie fest ich meinen Steuersatz vorspanne, es hat keinerlei Auswirkung auf die Leicht- bzw. Schwergängigkeit der Lenkbewegung. Ja mir ist bewusst, dass man mit den Spacern aufpassen muss und auch die Schrauben des Vorbaus ect. richtig lösen oder auch nicht lösen muss, damit die Vorspannung ordnungsgemäß hergestellt wird. An dem scheitert es ganz sicher nicht! Ich hab mir sogar schon den Spaß erlaubt, und anstelle des Vorbaus ein entsprechendes Distanzrohr aufgesetzt, damit ich absolute Sicherheit habe, dass sich beim Spannen nicht unter Umständen der G5 Vorbau frühzeitig verkanntet..... ohne Erfolg! Habe mir nun einen neuen Klemmring von Acros bestellt und verbaut. Wieder nix... Acros habe ich diesbezüglich auch schon interviewt, leider ohne Ergebnis. Nun meine Frage an euch: Hat irgendwer ähnliches an seinem Torque bemerkt??? Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## SCM (13. Mai 2021)

FHR schrieb:


> Mahlzeit die Herren! Nach einem Jahr Cf 9 muss ich das Forum nun um Rat bitten. Leider habe ich schon seit eh und je eine relativ gut spürbare Verwindung im Bereich des Vorbaus bzw. Gabelschaft. Wenn ich meinen Lenker einseitig belaste, dann merke ich deutlich, dass dieser in Belastungsrichtung leicht „wegkippt“ was ich auch am Spalt der Steuersatz Abdeckkappe vernehmen kann. Drücke ich am linken Lenkerende nach unten, so wird der Spalt auf der linken Seite des Steuersatzes geringer. Konnte das besonders gut erkennen, als ich die Abdeckkappe ordentlich mit Fett gefüllt hatte. Beim selben Versuch wie oben beschrieben, trat regelrecht ein Fettwulst hervor bzw. wurde das Fett beim Wegnehmen der Belastung wieder nach innen gesogen. Was auch auffällt: Egal wie fest ich meinen Steuersatz vorspanne, es hat keinerlei Auswirkung auf die Leicht- bzw. Schwergängigkeit der Lenkbewegung. Ja mir ist bewusst, dass man mit den Spacern aufpassen muss und auch die Schrauben des Vorbaus ect. richtig lösen oder auch nicht lösen muss, damit die Vorspannung ordnungsgemäß hergestellt wird. An dem scheitert es ganz sicher nicht! Ich hab mir sogar schon den Spaß erlaubt, und anstelle des Vorbaus ein entsprechendes Distanzrohr aufgesetzt, damit ich absolute Sicherheit habe, dass sich beim Spannen nicht unter Umständen der G5 Vorbau frühzeitig verkanntet..... ohne Erfolg! Habe mir nun einen neuen Klemmring von Acros bestellt und verbaut. Wieder nix... Acros habe ich diesbezüglich auch schon interviewt, leider ohne Ergebnis. Nun meine Frage an euch: Hat irgendwer ähnliches an seinem Torque bemerkt??? Vielen Dank im Voraus!





FHR schrieb:


> Mahlzeit die Herren! Nach einem Jahr Cf 9 muss ich das Forum nun um Rat bitten. Leider habe ich schon seit eh und je eine relativ gut spürbare Verwindung im Bereich des Vorbaus bzw. Gabelschaft. Wenn ich meinen Lenker einseitig belaste, dann merke ich deutlich, dass dieser in Belastungsrichtung leicht „wegkippt“ was ich auch am Spalt der Steuersatz Abdeckkappe vernehmen kann. Drücke ich am linken Lenkerende nach unten, so wird der Spalt auf der linken Seite des Steuersatzes geringer. Konnte das besonders gut erkennen, als ich die Abdeckkappe ordentlich mit Fett gefüllt hatte. Beim selben Versuch wie oben beschrieben, trat regelrecht ein Fettwulst hervor bzw. wurde das Fett beim Wegnehmen der Belastung wieder nach innen gesogen. Was auch auffällt: Egal wie fest ich meinen Steuersatz vorspanne, es hat keinerlei Auswirkung auf die Leicht- bzw. Schwergängigkeit der Lenkbewegung. Ja mir ist bewusst, dass man mit den Spacern aufpassen muss und auch die Schrauben des Vorbaus ect. richtig lösen oder auch nicht lösen muss, damit die Vorspannung ordnungsgemäß hergestellt wird. An dem scheitert es ganz sicher nicht! Ich hab mir sogar schon den Spaß erlaubt, und anstelle des Vorbaus ein entsprechendes Distanzrohr aufgesetzt, damit ich absolute Sicherheit habe, dass sich beim Spannen nicht unter Umständen der G5 Vorbau frühzeitig verkanntet..... ohne Erfolg! Habe mir nun einen neuen Klemmring von Acros bestellt und verbaut. Wieder nix... Acros habe ich diesbezüglich auch schon interviewt, leider ohne Ergebnis. Nun meine Frage an euch: Hat irgendwer ähnliches an seinem Torque bemerkt??? Vielen Dank im Voraus!


Aber Du hast beim Fahren kein Spiel im Steuersatz? Und was meinst Du mit "oder (die Schrauben des Vorbaus) auch nicht lösen muss"?


----------



## sendit89 (13. Mai 2021)

Hi Zusammen, möchte nun mal meine Hinterbaulager wechseln und die Rocker SS Bearing hat die Bezeichnung 2Z - kann ich hier auch 2RS nehmen? 2Z bezeichnet wohl nicht schleifende Deckscheiben - finde ich aber so nicht.


----------



## FHR (13. Mai 2021)

SCM schrieb:


> Aber Du hast beim Fahren kein Spiel im Steuersatz? Und was meinst Du mit "oder (die Schrauben des Vorbaus) auch nicht lösen muss"?


Ich merke zum Beispiel beim Wiegetritt, dass mir der Lenker leicht nach links und rechts kippt. Das hat aber mit der Lenkersteifigkeit nichts zu tun, da ich genaau dieses Kippen, auch am Spalt meiner Steuersatzabdeckkappe sehe. Der spalt wird eben auf einer Seite größer und auf der anderen Seite kleiner, wenn ich am Lenker einseitig ziehe. Zu den Vorbau Schrauben: damit meine ich, dass ich z.B. die mittleren beiden, welche von oben gesehen die Vorbauhälften miteinander verbinden, nicht löse.


----------



## SCM (13. Mai 2021)

FHR schrieb:


> Ich merke zum Beispiel beim Wiegetritt, dass mir der Lenker leicht nach links und rechts kippt. Das hat aber mit der Lenkersteifigkeit nichts zu tun, da ich genaau dieses Kippen, auch am Spalt meiner Steuersatzabdeckkappe sehe. Der spalt wird eben auf einer Seite größer und auf der anderen Seite kleiner, wenn ich am Lenker einseitig ziehe. Zu den Vorbau Schrauben: damit meine ich, dass ich z.B. die mittleren beiden, welche von oben gesehen die Vorbauhälften miteinander verbinden, nicht löse.


Du meinst die Schrauben um den Gabelschaft? 







Und warum löst Du die Schrauben nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FHR (13. Mai 2021)

SCM schrieb:


> Du meinst die Schrauben um den Gabelschaft?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, ich meine diese Schrauben... 



Mir ist schon klar, dass ich die Klemmschrauben am Gabelschaft lösen muss...


----------



## SCM (13. Mai 2021)

FHR schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine diese Schrauben...
> Mir ist schon klar, dass ich die Klemmschrauben am Gabelschaft lösen muss...


Ah, ok, ich hatte kurz Sorge wegen der Beschreibung "mittig". 

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, weshalb Du trotz der beschriebenen Problematik kein Spiel im Steuersatz hast. Wenn Du die VR-Bremse ziehst und das Rad vor und zurück bewegst wackelt es überhaupt nicht?


----------



## PhillipT6 (13. Mai 2021)

Also ich hab zwar keine direkte Erfahrung mit dem Problem, aber hätte zwei Sachen anzusprechen.

 Ich musste bei meinem g5 Vorbau auch immer die beiden eben beschriebenen Schrauben lösen, um den Vorbau zu bewegen. Das wäre auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert, falls du es noch nicht versucht hast.

Ein Freund von mir hatte jedoch mal das selbe Problem bei einem kleinen Hersteller. Bei ihm war das Steuerrohr anscheinend leicht falsch gefräst worden und dadurch saß die obere Lagerschale falsch und hat dieses Spiel verursacht.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Mai 2021)

FHR schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine diese Schrauben... Anhang anzeigen 1270987
> 
> Mir ist schon klar, dass ich die Klemmschrauben am Gabelschaft lösen muss...


Ich würd einfach mal den oberen Teil des Steuersatzes komplett tauschen. Denke so ein Cane Creek 40 Oberteil kostet nit die Welt und ist wie ich finde deutlich besser verarbeitet wie diese Acros Dinger.


----------



## FHR (13. Mai 2021)

PhillipT6 schrieb:


> Also ich hab zwar keine direkte Erfahrung mit dem Problem, aber hätte zwei Sachen anzusprechen.
> 
> Ich musste bei meinem g5 Vorbau auch immer die beiden eben beschriebenen Schrauben lösen, um den Vorbau zu bewegen. Das wäre auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert, falls du es noch nicht versucht hast.
> 
> Ein Freund von mir hatte jedoch mal das selbe Problem bei einem kleinen Hersteller. Bei ihm war das Steuerrohr anscheinend leicht falsch gefräst worden und dadurch saß die obere Lagerschale falsch und hat dieses Spiel verursacht.


Danke für den Tipp, aber in Sachen Vorbau Klemmen habe ich wirklich alle möglichen Kombinationen durch probiert, zudem habe ich den kompletten Vorbau auch einmal weggelassen und diesen durch ein Distanzrohr ersetzt. Eben um ein verkannten auszuschließen. Das Ergebnis ist immer das selbe. Der Gabelschaft wurde bei mir erst kürzlich von Fox erneuert, da meine 36 Factory ordentlich geknackt hat. Das dann gleich zweimal die Maßhaltigkeit nicht gegeben wäre... kann man fast ausschließen.


----------



## FHR (13. Mai 2021)

SCM schrieb:


> Ah, ok, ich hatte kurz Sorge wegen der Beschreibung "mittig".
> 
> Was ich nicht verstehe ist, weshalb Du trotz der beschriebenen Problematik kein Spiel im Steuersatz hast. Wenn Du die VR-Bremse ziehst und das Rad vor und zurück bewegst wackelt es überhaupt nicht?


Nein, ich merke kein Spiel. Nur wenn ich von oben am Lenker ziehe und drücke, dann ist mir da etwas zu viel Dynamik im System. 🙈 Es ist aber unabhängig vom Lenkeinschlag, also selbst wenn der Lenker um 90° eingeschlagen wird, ist es genau das Gleiche. Ich kann es mir eigentlich nur dadurch erklären, dass der Gabelschaft nachgiebt, wobei es wirklich merkwürdig wäre.


----------



## FHR (13. Mai 2021)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Ich würd einfach mal den oberen Teil des Steuersatzes komplett tauschen. Denke so ein Cane Creek 40 Oberteil kostet nit die Welt und ist wie ich finde deutlich besser verarbeitet wie diese Acros Dinger.


Da geb ich dir Recht und früher oder später werd ich den Steuersatz auch gegen einen anderen ersetzen, jedoch würde mich es wirklich interessieren, ob da generell ein Leiden besteht, dass nicht unbedingt gleich auffällt. Ich würde mich gerne an Canyon wenden, aber die Kommunikation ist bis jetzt relativ einseitig verlaufen...🤣


----------



## SCM (13. Mai 2021)

FHR schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir Recht und früher oder später werd ich den Steuersatz auch gegen einen anderen ersetzen, jedoch würde mich es wirklich interessieren, ob da generell ein Leiden besteht, dass nicht unbedingt gleich auffällt. Ich würde mich gerne an Canyon wenden, aber die Kommunikation ist bis jetzt relativ einseitig verlaufen...🤣


Haste da eigentlich mal ein Video von? Ich habe zwar Bilder im Kopf, würde das aber aus technischem Interesse wirklich gerne mal sehen.


----------



## FHR (13. Mai 2021)

SCM schrieb:


> Haste da eigentlich mal ein Video von? Ich habe zwar Bilder im Kopf, würde das aber aus technischem Interesse wirklich gerne mal sehen.


Auf einem Video kann man leider überhaupt nichts erkennen, da es eher etwas zum „Erfühlen“ ist. Ich versuche aber nochmal das mit dem Spalt zu verdeutlichen.... 






Also ich gebe links Druck auf den Lenker und der Spalt, indem das Papierstück steckt, verringert sich. Je nach Belastung schließt sich der Spalt weniger oder mehr. Naja, im Wiegetritt bewegt sich da schon ordentlich was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (13. Mai 2021)

FHR schrieb:


> Auf einem Video kann man leider überhaupt nichts erkennen, da es eher etwas zum „Erfühlen“ ist. Ich versuche aber nochmal das mit dem Spalt zu verdeutlichen....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1271052Anhang anzeigen 1271053
> Also ich gebe links Druck auf den Lenker und der Spalt, indem das Papierstück steckt, verringert sich. Je nach Belastung schließt sich der Spalt weniger oder mehr. Naja, im Wiegetritt bewegt sich da schon ordentlich was


Mir fällt noch was ein. Setz mal oben nen Vorbau spacer unter ahead Kappe und Vorbau und probiers dann nochmal. Glaube ich hatte schonmal n ähnlichen Fall und da war das Problem, dass das obere Gabelschaft Ende zu wenig Abstand von der ahead Kappe hatte.


----------



## FHR (13. Mai 2021)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Mir fällt noch was ein. Setz mal oben nen Vorbau spacer unter ahead Kappe und Vorbau und probiers dann nochmal. Glaube ich hatte schonmal n ähnlichen Fall und da war das Problem, dass das obere Gabelschaft Ende zu wenig Abstand von der ahead Kappe hatte.


An dem kann es nicht scheitern, habe ca. 3mm Spiel.


----------



## Rick7 (13. Mai 2021)

FHR schrieb:


> An dem kann es nicht scheitern, habe ca. 3mm Spiel.


Probiers einfach aus... Tut ja nicht weh und 3 mm sind schon nicht allzu viel


----------



## SCM (13. Mai 2021)

FHR schrieb:


> Auf einem Video kann man leider überhaupt nichts erkennen, da es eher etwas zum „Erfühlen“ ist. Ich versuche aber nochmal das mit dem Spalt zu verdeutlichen....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1271052Anhang anzeigen 1271053
> Also ich gebe links Druck auf den Lenker und der Spalt, indem das Papierstück steckt, verringert sich. Je nach Belastung schließt sich der Spalt weniger oder mehr. Naja, im Wiegetritt bewegt sich da schon ordentlich was


Verrückt. Bei mir tut sich da gar nix.


----------



## FHR (13. Mai 2021)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Probiers einfach aus... Tut ja nicht weh und 3 mm sind schon


Ich hab ja bereits mitgeteilt, dass ich schon ein paar Sachen getestet habe, und ganz so simpel ist die Lösung des Problems leider nicht!


----------



## FHR (13. Mai 2021)

SCM schrieb:


> Verrückt. Bei mir tut sich da gar nix.


Ok, dann wird es wohl ein anderer Steuersatz werden. 😅 
Wie sieht das denn bei dir mit dem Einstellen des Lagerspiels aus? Hast du da zufällig in der Vergangenheit etwas genauer darauf geachtet, und kannst dazu etwas sagen? Würde mich wirklich brennend interessieren, ob sich in Sachen Leichtgängigkeit etwas ändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (14. Mai 2021)

FHR schrieb:


> Ok, dann wird es wohl ein anderer Steuersatz werden. 😅
> Wie sieht das denn bei dir mit dem Einstellen des Lagerspiels aus? Hast du da zufällig in der Vergangenheit etwas genauer darauf geachtet, und kannst dazu etwas sagen? Würde mich wirklich brennend interessieren, ob sich in Sachen Leichtgängigkeit etwas ändert.


Naja, normal festziehen, so dass der Steuersatz nicht klappert, fertig. Lagerspiel im klassischen Sinne gibt's ja bei den gekapselten Lagern nicht mehr wirklich, so dass sich da auch nichts an der Leichtgängigkeit ändert.


----------



## sendit89 (18. Mai 2021)

6uu6 schrieb:


> Hallo Hallo,
> Frage zu den Hinterbaulagern an einem Torque Al 6.0 2018 (es ist mein erstes Lager-Austausch...) Die Grössen habe ich im Griff, ausser für den 4 Lager zwischen Ketten- und Sitzstreben (alle 4 identisch, Nr 8 auf der entsprechende Explosionszeichnung). Dort steht 6901 vrs drauf, aber die Grösse stimmt gar nicht: Durchmesser aussen ist 26 oder 27 (nicht 24 wie ein 6901 sein sollte), und der innere Ring der Lager ist dicker als das äussere (s. Bilder). Kann mich jemand helfen, das richtige Modell zu finden?
> Viiielen Dank
> Anhang anzeigen 972592 Anhang anzeigen 972593


hi hast du inzwischen die passenden Lager gefunden? Ich suche diese auch gerade...


----------



## FHR (22. Mai 2021)

SCM schrieb:


> Naja, normal festziehen, so dass der Steuersatz nicht klappert, fertig. Lagerspiel im klassischen Sinne gibt's ja bei den gekapselten Lagern nicht mehr wirklich, so dass sich da auch nichts an der Leichtgängigkeit ändert.


Kurzer Nachtrag zu meinem Problem: Habe gestern meinen Cane Creek Steuersatz erhalten und gleich verbaut. Jetzt gibt’s kein Gewackel mehr und es lässt sich alles einstellen wie gewohnt!


----------



## Flowbudd (23. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei wieder den Hinterbau eines Canyon Torque aus 2015 zusammen zu bauen. Jetzt bekomme ich es aber nicht hin, es ohne Spiel und echt großen Spaltmaß fertig zu verschrauben. Anbei habe ich ein paar Bilder gepackt, die diesen Fall deutlich machen. Falls jemand schon an diesem Bike geschraubt hat, oder Ratschläge hat, würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Mit besten Grüßen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Mai 2021)

FHR schrieb:


> Kurzer Nachtrag zu meinem Problem: Habe gestern meinen Cane Creek Steuersatz erhalten und gleich verbaut. Jetzt gibt’s kein Gewackel mehr und es lässt sich alles einstellen wie gewohnt!


Bei den meisten Problemen mit Acros ist


Flowbudd schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin gerade dabei wieder den Hinterbau eines Canyon Torque aus 2015 zusammen zu bauen. Jetzt bekomme ich es aber nicht hin, es ohne Spiel und echt großen Spaltmaß fertig zu verschrauben. Anbei habe ich ein paar Bilder gepackt, die diesen Fall deutlich machen. Falls jemand schon an diesem Bike geschraubt hat, oder Ratschläge hat, würde ich mich sehr freuen.
> 
> Mit besten Grüßen


Falscher Thread🤷🏼‍♂️
Im übrigen haste da wohl was falsch zusammengebaut. Is halt auf den Bildern schwer nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## sendit89 (23. Mai 2021)

Hi Zusammen bin gerade an meinem Torque am nach einer Fehlerquelle suchen die folgendes Problem verursacht:

Bei leichten schlägen oder Absätzen fühlt es sich so an als ob etwas wo gegenschlägt. Auch im Stand reproduzierbar wenn ich das Bike fallen lasse. Wie ein Kleines "dong". Hinterbau ist schon gewartet.

Ich schätze jetzt langsam auf den Steuersatz oder eben auf die Dämpferbolzen/Lager. Hatte das schon jemand?


----------



## swindle (26. Mai 2021)

Hi Leute, aktuell habe ich an meinem Torque die Spacer unter dem Vorbau so wie es von Canyon gekommen ist: 2 -3 spacer darunter, oben keinen. 

wie würde sich das fahrverhalten verändern wenn ich die spacer komplett rausnehme? ich könnte mir vorstellen das das rad bergauf dann weniger zum steigen neigt wenn es zu steil wird. aber wie verhält es sich bergab? leider habe ich noch den "alten" vorbau, sprich, es ist doch aufwändiger schnell mal den vorbau auszubauen. 

Hat das schon jemand von euch getestet?


----------



## timothekid (26. Mai 2021)

Du hast dann etwas mehr druck auf dem vorderrad. Wenns steil wird musste halt etwas mehr nach hinten. Ausprobieren.


----------



## Rick7 (28. Mai 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> Hi Leute, aktuell habe ich an meinem Torque die Spacer unter dem Vorbau so wie es von Canyon gekommen ist: 2 -3 spacer darunter, oben keinen.
> 
> wie würde sich das fahrverhalten verändern wenn ich die spacer komplett rausnehme? ich könnte mir vorstellen das das rad bergauf dann weniger zum steigen neigt wenn es zu steil wird. aber wie verhält es sich bergab? leider habe ich noch den "alten" vorbau, sprich, es ist doch aufwändiger schnell mal den vorbau auszubauen.
> 
> Hat das schon jemand von euch getestet?



Jo, Theorie sagt:


Wie schon oben geschrieben mehr Druck am Vorderrad
Etwas Längerer reach
Bergauf weniger steigendes VR hast ja selber geschrieben
Weniger Stack
Und damit etwas nach vorne verlagerte (sportlicher) Position, bergab evtl schneller Überschlagsgefühle
Ob und wie stark das in der Praxis  spürbar ist darfst selber rausfinden


----------



## sendit89 (1. Juni 2021)

Heute habe ich mal echtes Spiel am Hinterbau festgestllt. Man sieht richtig wie sich die rechte Schraube am Yoke um 1mm nach rechts rausdrücken lässt. Habt ihr das auch oder was könnte das sein? Die Lager habe ich gerade frisch gewechselt, ebenfalls die vom Yoke. Spacer gibt es da ja keine die reingehören... komisch das Ganze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timothekid (4. Juni 2021)

Geht bei euch der Dämpfer auch so schwer in die Aufnahme ?
Hab mir grad nen megneg gegönnt und bekomm den Dämpfer jetzt nicht mehr da rein.
Gibts da nen Trick?

Vg

Ps: bitte schnelle Hilfe. Meine Frau kommt bald nach Hause und dann bekomm ich zorres wenn die sieht dass ich wieder Geld fürs bike ausgegeben hab. 😅


----------



## timothekid (4. Juni 2021)

timothekid schrieb:


> Geht bei euch der Dämpfer auch so schwer in die Aufnahme ?
> Hab mir grad nen megneg gegönnt und bekomm den Dämpfer jetzt nicht mehr da rein.
> Gibts da nen Trick?
> 
> ...



Hat sich erledigt...ich war doof unterwegs. ^^


----------



## backcountrybonn (5. Juni 2021)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip für die Konterschrauben des Yoke, ich habe mir wie hier schon von jemand erwähnt gescheite Edelstahl M4x10 Senkkopfschrauben (in schwarz) mit Torx geholt, die kleinen von Canyon werden immer schnell rund. Die ersten waren bei mir von Werk aus so fest zugeknallt, dass ich nur durch drehen der Hauptschraube den Kopf abreisen konnte. (Hatte schon neue erhalten).
> 
> Die mit Torx kann man wenigstens auf 3nm Drehmoment anziehen ohne, dass der Kopf rund wird
> 
> ...


Ich bastel gerade an einem Torque, bei dem eine Konterschraube ganz rund ist, neue Konterschrauben habe ich hier ... Einen Torx-Bit konnt man nicht eintreiben. Habt ihr noch ne andere Idee, wie die Idee oben von sendit? ;-).


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. Juni 2021)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Ich bastel gerade an einem Torque, bei dem eine Konterschraube ganz rund ist, neue Konterschrauben habe ich hier ... Einen Torx-Bit konnt man nicht eintreiben. Habt ihr noch ne andere Idee, wie die Idee oben von sendit? ;-).


Wo sitzt die Konterschraube?
Am Yoke?


----------



## backcountrybonn (5. Juni 2021)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Wo sitzt die Konterschraube?
> Am Yoke?


Jo, die mit dem 3nm.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. Juni 2021)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Jo, die mit dem 3nm.


Mmmh…kommste halt schlecht ran.  
Ich hab damals den Bolzen einfach rausgedreht bis der Kopf der Alu Konterschraube abgerissen is. 
Dann entweder den Rest ausbohren oder mit nem kleinen Linksausdreher versuchen den Rest auszudrehen. 
Ich hab die Konterschrauben dann durch Stahlschrauben ersetzt.


----------



## backcountrybonn (6. Juni 2021)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Mmmh…kommste halt schlecht ran.
> Ich hab damals den Bolzen einfach rausgedreht bis der Kopf der Alu Konterschraube abgerissen is.
> Dann entweder den Rest ausbohren oder mit nem kleinen Linksausdreher versuchen den Rest auszudrehen.
> Ich hab die Konterschrauben dann durch Stahlschrauben ersetzt.


Also einfach nur den Yoke-Bolzen mit Wumms rausdrehen? Dann bestelle ich besser gleich mal das Bolzenkit bei Canyon  .

Die neuen Schraube habe ich ja hier. Dann muss ich die Konterschraube bis zur nächsten Wartung noch drinnen bleiben, wollte im frühen Herbst die Igusager mal tauschen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. Juni 2021)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Also einfach nur den Yoke-Bolzen mit Wumms rausdrehen? Dann bestelle ich besser gleich mal das Bolzenkit bei Canyon  .
> 
> Die neuen Schraube habe ich ja hier. Dann muss ich die Konterschraube bis zur nächsten Wartung noch drinnen bleiben, wollte im frühen Herbst die Igusager mal tauschen.


Jo hatte ich so gemacht. Das kleine Aluding reißt ja ab wenn man böse hinguckt😅
Im Prinzip kannste die Schraube auch mit dem Linksausdreher entfernen…wenn du damit rankommst. 
Bei mir ging’s nit.


----------



## backcountrybonn (6. Juni 2021)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Jo hatte ich so gemacht. Das kleine Aluding reißt ja ab wenn man böse hinguckt😅
> Im Prinzip kannste die Schraube auch mit dem Linksausdreher entfernen…wenn du damit rankommst.
> Bei mir ging’s nit.



Ich habe gerade noch ein neues Boltkit hier gefunden, hatte ich wohl im letzten Jahr noch auf Vorrat gekauft. 

Reicht es eigentlich aus, wenn ich beim Dämpfer die obere Schraube öffne, oder sollte ich besser den kompletten Dämpfer ausbauen. Damit ich die beiden Schrauben am Yoke (ohne Spannung) gut lösen kann? Ich sollte mit das mal notieren, nach einem Jahr habe ich Reihenfolge wieder vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backcountrybonn (6. Juni 2021)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mal echtes Spiel am Hinterbau festgestllt. Man sieht richtig wie sich die rechte Schraube am Yoke um 1mm nach rechts rausdrücken lässt. Habt ihr das auch oder was könnte das sein? Die Lager habe ich gerade frisch gewechselt, ebenfalls die vom Yoke. Spacer gibt es da ja keine die reingehören... komisch das Ganze.


Ist dein "Klonk/Dong" denn mit den neuen Lagern wieder verschwunden? Ich habe aktuell an einem Torque ein vergleichbares Geräusch, und kann es ähnlich wie du, einfach reproduzieren. Z.B. wenn ich im Stand das Hinterrad aus 20-30 cm auf dem Boden plumpsen lasse. Bei den anderen Torques hier ist das nicht so.


----------



## sendit89 (6. Juni 2021)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Ist dein "Klonk/Dong" denn mit den neuen Lagern wieder verschwunden? Ich habe aktuell an einem Torque ein vergleichbares Geräusch, und kann es ähnlich wie du, einfach reproduzieren. Z.B. wenn ich im Stand das Hinterrad aus 20-30 cm auf dem Boden plumpsen lasse. Bei den anderen Torques hier ist das nicht so.


Das Geräusch ist leider noch da und kommt wohl vom Super Deluxe Dämpfer. Man kann es reproduzieren indem man leicht einfedert im Sitzen. Scheint wohl das Klappern des Spacer oder des Shimstack nach Recherche zu sein. Hatte ein Kumpel an seinem Nomad auch. Lösung war nur ein anderer Dämpfer...


----------



## sendit89 (7. Juni 2021)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Das Geräusch ist leider noch da und kommt wohl vom Super Deluxe Dämpfer. Man kann es reproduzieren indem man leicht einfedert im Sitzen. Scheint wohl das Klappern des Spacer oder des Shimstack nach Recherche zu sein. Hatte ein Kumpel an seinem Nomad auch. Lösung war nur ein anderer Dämpfer...


So gestern abend mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut und auf und ab geschüttelt. Hörte sich an wie eine Blechdose mit Kugel. Das Gummi welches den Spacer hält ist inzwischen zu lose und dadurch rutscht dieser mit den zwei metall Plättchen bei Erschütterungen hinundher. Ob das alles ist kann ich nicht sagen. Werde mal den 200h Service machen da hier der O-Ring mir getauscht wird.


----------



## Ben1510 (7. Juni 2021)

TraceS54 schrieb:


> Ich habe def. einen PresseRelease gelesen in dem Canyon selbst ausdrücklich betont hat, dass 2021 nun Industrielager am Hinterbau zum Einsatz kommen und dieser damit deutlich stabiler sein soll. Leider lässt sich dazu nichts mehr finden.  🤔
> 
> Bin mir da aber absolut sicher, weil ich mich vor dem Spindrift CF selbst für das 2021 Torque interessiert habe und die Hinterbauproblematik ein Thema bei der Kaufentscheidung war.
> 
> ...


Hast du nochmal was davon gehört ich will es mir demnächst bestellen wenn ich zu 100% weiß das es behoben wurde.


----------



## backcountrybonn (7. Juni 2021)

Was soll denn behoben sein?



Ben1510 schrieb:


> Hast du nochmal was davon gehört ich will es mir demnächst bestellen wenn ich zu 100% weiß das es behoben wurde.


----------



## TraceS54 (7. Juni 2021)

Bessere Lager. 
Kann dazu nicht wirklich was sagen. War nur verwundert, dass am 2021er CF9 mit Code RSC hinten doch nur 180mm Scheiben verbaut sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backcountrybonn (8. Juni 2021)

TraceS54 schrieb:


> Bessere Lager.
> Kann dazu nicht wirklich was sagen. War nur verwundert, dass am 2021er CF9 mit Code RSC hinten doch nur 180mm Scheiben verbaut sind.



Ich bin aktuell bei über 60 Bikeparktagen in knapp zwei Jahren, plus zig Fahrten auf dem Hometrails und die Lager sind alle noch in Ordnung. Finde ich eigentlich ganz okay. Ein komplettes Lagerset liegt seit letzten Jahr hier rum und ich sehe noch keinen Bedarf zu wechseln. Und in den Parks wurde das Bike auch viel mit Wasser und Strahl gereinigt, vor dem Lift halt.


----------



## Blex (8. Juni 2021)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Ich bin aktuell bei über 60 Bikeparktagen in knapp zwei Jahren, plus zig Fahrten auf dem Hometrails und die Lager sind alle noch in Ordnung. Finde ich eigentlich ganz okay. Ein komplettes Lagerset liegt seit letzten Jahr hier rum und ich sehe noch keinen Bedarf zu wechseln. Und in den Parks wurde das Bike auch viel mit Wasser und Strahl gereinigt, vor dem Lift halt.


Jap, habe zwar die Hauptlager am Hinterbau schon 1x komplett getauscht aber das ist bei ähnlich leicht höheren Fahrdaten und knapp 97KG trotzdem wunderbar...


----------



## Funkymaddox (8. Juni 2021)

Ben1510 schrieb:


> Hast du nochmal was davon gehört ich will es mir demnächst bestellen wenn ich zu 100% weiß das es behoben wurde.


Also die beiden Explosionszeichnungen von 2020 und 2021 sind incl. der Produktnummern identisch was den Hinterbau angeht, gleiche Schrauben, gleiche Lager, alles gleich.


----------



## sendit89 (10. Juni 2021)

sendit89 schrieb:


> So gestern abend mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut und auf und ab geschüttelt. Hörte sich an wie eine Blechdose mit Kugel. Das Gummi welches den Spacer hält ist inzwischen zu lose und dadurch rutscht dieser mit den zwei metall Plättchen bei Erschütterungen hinundher. Ob das alles ist kann ich nicht sagen. Werde mal den 200h Service machen da hier der O-Ring mir getauscht wird.


So nach längerer Recherche und Kontakt mit jemanden der dasselbe Problem hat - lasse ich den 200h Service und der Dämpfer geht zu Canyon bzw RS. Mal sehen wielange es dauert bis sich da jemand meldet/antwortet.

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich einen gebrauchten X2 Performance aus einem Torque bekommen und das ganze geklapper ist Geschichte - zudem funktionierte dieser Dämpfer bereits auf der ersten Ausfahrt viel besser als der Super Deluxe mit MegNeg. Ich frage mich nun nur ob es an dem "defekt" des Super Deluxe liegt oder allgemein der X2 hier einen besseren Job im Torque macht. Schätze nach dem Service geht der Super Deluxe in den Verkauf wie auch die MegNeg - also falls jemand Interesse hätte


----------



## backcountrybonn (18. Juni 2021)

sendit89 schrieb:


> So nach längerer Recherche und Kontakt mit jemanden der dasselbe Problem hat - lasse ich den 200h Service und der Dämpfer geht zu Canyon bzw RS. Mal sehen wielange es dauert bis sich da jemand meldet/antwortet.
> 
> Zwischenzeitlich habe ich einen gebrauchten X2 Performance aus einem Torque bekommen und das ganze geklapper ist Geschichte - zudem funktionierte dieser Dämpfer bereits auf der ersten Ausfahrt viel besser als der Super Deluxe mit MegNeg. Ich frage mich nun nur ob es an dem "defekt" des Super Deluxe liegt oder allgemein der X2 hier einen besseren Job im Torque macht. Schätze nach dem Service geht der Super Deluxe in den Verkauf wie auch die MegNeg - also falls jemand Interesse hätte



Berichte doch mal, wenn du Super Deluxe mit MegNeg wieder aus dem Service hast. Finde ich spannend zu hören. Der X2 ist wohl aber auch etwas voluminöser? Und das Modell bis 2021 wohl recht anfällig, im Bikemarkt hier gab es im letzten Winter echt viele zu kaufen, die direkt aus dem Service kamen. Mich juckt es auch immer wieder mit einen gebrauchten X2 zu kaufen, als Ersatzdämpfer und so zum testen. 🔥💸

Ich habe jetzt mal die hochfesten Igus-Buchsen verbaut und bin gespannt, wie lange die halten. Igus hatte innerhalb von 2 Tagen geliefert! Das Ein- und auspressen ging schon fast per Hand, hatte aber auch das kleine Huber-Buchsen-Tool zur Hand. Aber der Rand der Buchse hat vielleicht nen halben Milimeter Abstand zum Yoke. Passt aber alles und was noch besser ist, das minimale Spiel am Yoke ist tatsächlich weg. Wenn ich das Bike am Sattel kurz hoch gehoben hatte mit dem alten Buchsen, dann ging für ein paar gefühlte mm erst der Rahmen hoch und dann das komplette Bike.

Bei der Dämfperdemontage ist mit an der unteren Schraube etwas Rost am Gewinde aufgefallen. Ist das eher Flugrost, oder kann das eventuell aus dem Dämpferbushing kommen?


----------



## Funkymaddox (18. Juni 2021)

Hi, es gab hier im Thread schon einige Beiträge (Suche wurde von mir genutzt) zum Thema X2 Travel von 70 auf 75mm. Gibt es aber eine kleine Anleitung für den Umbau, da ich nur "Standard"-Dämpfer bislang in der Hand hatte? Und fahren hier einige den X2 auf 75mm unkastriert und könnten was zu Geo/Verhalten etc. sagen mit den dann ca. 185mm Federweg hinten? 

Auch war ich mir nach der Suche nicht ganz sicher, ob im Falle eines Coil Dämpfer Umbaus ein 250x70mm oder 75mm genutzt werden kann oder sogar nur 70mm genutzt darf? Trotz X2 würde ich gerne, sobald wieder verfügbar, einen Coil Dämpfer ausprobieren. Fox scheint es in den Maßen nicht mehr zu geben, daher schwebt mir der RS Super Del Coil Ulti vor.

Grüße


----------



## swindle (23. Juni 2021)

Hallo Zusammen, seit Kurzem habe ich immer bzw. recht oft ein knacken der aus dem Bereich Steuerrohr / Lager kommt, wenn ich mit etwas Schwung das Vorderrad blockiere um einen Stoppie zu machen. Leider lässt sich das nicht im Stillstand nachvollziehen. Daher tue ich mir etwas schwer bei der Fehlerdiagnose. Hat jemand von euch eine Idee was das sein könnte? Hattet ihr das evtl. schon?

Torque CF 8 / 2019


----------



## FHR (23. Juni 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, seit Kurzem habe ich immer bzw. recht oft ein knacken der aus dem Bereich Steuerrohr / Lager kommt, wenn ich mit etwas Schwung das Vorderrad blockiere um einen Stoppie zu machen. Leider lässt sich das nicht im Stillstand nachvollziehen. Daher tue ich mir etwas schwer bei der Fehlerdiagnose. Hat jemand von euch eine Idee was das sein könnte? Hattet ihr das evtl. schon?
> 
> Torque CF 8 / 2019


Bei mir war es die Gabelkrone der 36er Fox, welche das Knacken verursacht hat. Gabelschaft, Krone u. Tauchrohre wurden von Fox getauscht, seither habe ich wieder
Ruhe! Lg


----------



## swindle (23. Juni 2021)

Ich habe vor paar Jahren auf einem Testival ein YT Capra getestet, da hatte das gefahrene Capra das auch. Ist also quasi nur ein optischer mängel?

Ein zu fest gespannter Steuersatz würde das ja nicht hervorrufen oder gar ein defekter Steuersatz?


----------



## Blex (23. Juni 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, seit Kurzem habe ich immer bzw. recht oft ein knacken der aus dem Bereich Steuerrohr / Lager kommt, wenn ich mit etwas Schwung das Vorderrad blockiere um einen Stoppie zu machen. Leider lässt sich das nicht im Stillstand nachvollziehen. Daher tue ich mir etwas schwer bei der Fehlerdiagnose. Hat jemand von euch eine Idee was das sein könnte? Hattet ihr das evtl. schon?
> 
> Torque CF 8 / 2019


same here und wird, wie FHR unten schreibt, daran liegen 


FHR schrieb:


> Bei mir war es die Gabelkrone der 36er Fox, welche das Knacken verursacht hat. Gabelschaft, Krone u. Tauchrohre wurden von Fox getauscht, seither habe ich wieder
> Ruhe! Lg


warst du noch im Servicezeitraum?
Wenns auf eigene Rechnung geht, wirds teuer und kann ja immer wieder kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FHR (24. Juni 2021)

Blex schrieb:


> same here und wird, wie FHR unten schreibt, daran liegen
> 
> warst du noch im Servicezeitraum?
> Wenns auf eigene Rechnung geht, wirds teuer und kann ja immer wieder kommen


Ja, war bzw. bin noch im Garantiezeitraum, daher war es zumindest aus finanzieller Sicht stressfrei. Da es „eigentlich“ nur ein akustischer Mangel ist, würde ich mir keine allzu großen Sorgen machen. Wenn es nach Ablauf der Garantie bei mir wieder auftreten sollte, dann werde ich noch den einen oder anderen Versuch mit Loctite wagen. Bin diesbezüglich aber relativ entspannt....


----------



## backcountrybonn (23. Juli 2021)

Die Einbaubreite der Dämpferbuchse (8mm / 12,7 mm) hat doch glatt 22, oder? Ich bin unsicher, ob 22 oder doch 22.2mm. Mein Messschieber ist da wohl nicht genau genug, oder meine Augen ...

Mache gerade ne Sammelbestellung bei Huberbuchsen für meinen kleinen Fuhrpark fertig.


----------



## san82 (24. Juli 2021)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Die Einbaubreite der Dämpferbuchse (8mm / 12,7 mm) hat doch glatt 22, oder? Ich bin unsicher, ob 22 oder doch 22.2mm. Mein Messschieber ist da wohl nicht genau genug, oder meine Augen ...
> 
> Mache gerade ne Sammelbestellung bei Huberbuchsen für meinen kleinen Fuhrpark fertig.


ich hab heute mal am Torque:ON nachgemessen da komme ich auf 21,8 oder 22 also gleiches Problem . Weiß jemand ob die Buchsen identisch zum Torque sind?


----------



## SCM (24. Juli 2021)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Die Einbaubreite der Dämpferbuchse (8mm / 12,7 mm) hat doch glatt 22, oder? Ich bin unsicher, ob 22 oder doch 22.2mm. Mein Messschieber ist da wohl nicht genau genug, oder meine Augen ...
> 
> Mache gerade ne Sammelbestellung bei Huberbuchsen für meinen kleinen Fuhrpark fertig.


Stephan weiß das auf jeden Fall. Wenn Du ihm den Rahmen dazu nennst, hat der das eigentlich in der Datenbank stehen. MIsst Du die originale Buchse, oder im Rahmen?


----------



## backcountrybonn (24. Juli 2021)

SCM schrieb:


> Stephan weiß das auf jeden Fall. Wenn Du ihm den Rahmen dazu nennst, hat der das eigentlich in der Datenbank stehen. MIsst Du die originale Buchse, oder im Rahmen?


Ich hatte tatsächlich im Rahmen gemessen. Mit Stephan hatte ich schon telefoniert, er war sich aber auch nicht 100% sicher, ob 22 oder 22.2. Ich besorge mir am Montag einen genaueren Messschieber.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. Juli 2021)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Ich hatte tatsächlich im Rahmen gemessen. Mit Stephan hatte ich schon telefoniert, er war sich aber auch nicht 100% sicher, ob 22 oder 22.2. Ich besorge mir am Montag einen genaueren Messschieber.


Hab heut das Torque von nem Bekannten repariert. Dazu musste der X2 raus. 
Hab die Buchsenbreite, statt dem lichten Maß des Rahmens gemessen und kam auf 22,2mm. 
Das war auch schon das Standardmaß bei allen Canyonbikes vorher.


----------



## backcountrybonn (25. Juli 2021)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Hab heut das Torque von nem Bekannten repariert. Dazu musste der X2 raus.
> Hab die Buchsenbreite, statt dem lichten Maß des Rahmens gemessen und kam auf 22,2mm.
> Das war auch schon das Standardmaß bei allen Canyonbikes vorher.


Danke dir!


----------



## backcountrybonn (26. Juli 2021)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Hab heut das Torque von nem Bekannten repariert. Dazu musste der X2 raus.
> Hab die Buchsenbreite, statt dem lichten Maß des Rahmens gemessen und kam auf 22,2mm.
> Das war auch schon das Standardmaß bei allen Canyonbikes vorher.



Hab's nun auch mit einem genaueren Schieber nachgemessen, 22.2mm. Und endlich mal gelernt, wofür die zweite Skala am Messschieber ist und wie das Ablesen funktioniert, Stichwort: Nonius.  🙈

Laut Stephan muss die untere Buchse am Torque eigentlich nicht zwingend getauscht werden, da über den Yoke nur direkter Druck entsteht und keine Drehbewegungen, wie bei der oberen Dämpferbuchse.


----------



## NeonPurple (27. Juli 2021)

Hallo hat irgendjemand hier ein Torque Cf9 aus diesem oder letzem Jahr und könnte was zu den Dämfertunings sagen oder wäre bereit die Custom Tuning ID zu nennen? Will irgendwie auf x2 wechseln aber finde einfach nicht heraus was für ein Tuning es von Haus aus hat 😕


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-addicted-D (28. Juli 2021)

Moin! Hat jemand an einem Torque AL 6.0 von 2018 schon mal den Dämpfer ausgetauscht? 
Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, hat der aktuelle ein Einbaumass von 250x70 und Federweg 175. Ich habe hier einen  FOX DHX2 EVOL Performance Elite Coil 2021 250x75 rumliegen. Der Federweg wäre dann halt deutlich länger und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das passt bzw der Rahmen das aushält 😅 
Hat irgendjemand da Erfahrungen gesammelt oder Ahnung und kann mir dazu was sagen? Wär cool!


----------



## 19flo09 (28. Juli 2021)

MTB-addicted-D schrieb:


> Moin! Hat jemand an einem Torque AL 6.0 von 2018 schon mal den Dämpfer ausgetauscht?
> Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, hat der aktuelle ein Einbaumass von 250x70 und Federweg 175. Ich habe hier einen  FOX DHX2 EVOL Performance Elite Coil 2021 250x75 rumliegen. Der Federweg wäre dann halt deutlich länger und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das passt bzw der Rahmen das aushält 😅
> Hat irgendjemand da Erfahrungen gesammelt oder Ahnung und kann mir dazu was sagen? Wär cool!


Würde mich tatsächlich auch interessieren, da gerade das 20er Modell bei BC "im Angebot" ist.


----------



## Funkymaddox (29. Juli 2021)

NeonPurple schrieb:


> Hallo hat irgendjemand hier ein Torque Cf9 aus diesem oder letzem Jahr und könnte was zu den Dämfertunings sagen oder wäre bereit die Custom Tuning ID zu nennen? Will irgendwie auf x2 wechseln aber finde einfach nicht heraus was für ein Tuning es von Haus aus hat 😕



Hey, DXX3 bei einem CF 8.0 2020 
Allerdings ist es der "gestutzte" X2 ohne HSR oder HSC (gerade nicht sicher)


----------



## NeonPurple (29. Juli 2021)

Funkymaddox schrieb:


> Hey, DXX3 bei einem CF 8.0 2020
> Allerdings ist es der "gestutzte" X2 ohne HSR oder HSC (gerade nicht sicher)


Vielen Dank habe tatsächlich die Nummer der 2021 Fanctory gefunden 😁


----------



## Colonel Hogan (30. Juli 2021)

MTB-addicted-D schrieb:


> Moin! Hat jemand an einem Torque AL 6.0 von 2018 schon mal den Dämpfer ausgetauscht?
> Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, hat der aktuelle ein Einbaumass von 250x70 und Federweg 175. Ich habe hier einen  FOX DHX2 EVOL Performance Elite Coil 2021 250x75 rumliegen. Der Federweg wäre dann halt deutlich länger und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das passt bzw der Rahmen das aushält 😅
> Hat irgendjemand da Erfahrungen gesammelt oder Ahnung und kann mir dazu was sagen? Wär cool!



Einfach nen 5mm Spacer an die Kolbenstange clipsen und fertig…oder ohne Feder einfedern und gucken ob nix anschlägt. 
Im letzteren Fall haste halt mehr Federweg.


----------



## MTB-addicted-D (4. August 2021)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Einfach nen 5mm Spacer an die Kolbenstange clipsen und fertig…oder ohne Feder einfedern und gucken ob nix anschlägt.
> Im letzteren Fall haste halt mehr Federweg.


Ja, das schon klar. Aber danke. Ich hatte halt auf Praxiserfahrungen gehofft. Bestenfalls "fahr ich seit 2 Jahren, keine Probleme"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19flo09 (4. August 2021)

MTB-addicted-D schrieb:


> Ja, das schon klar. Aber danke. Ich hatte halt auf Praxiserfahrungen gehofft. Bestenfalls "fahr ich seit 2 Jahren, keine Probleme"


Schau mal bei Facebook, dort gibt es auch eine Gruppe zum Torque, wo ich viele Erfahrungsberichte gefunden habe.


----------



## SCM (16. August 2021)

Hat jemand die Lagerbezeichnung für Nr. 18 parat? Die sind bei mir nämlich jetzt wirklich endgültig durch, da können nur noch kleine Würfel drin sein...

Und wie bekommt man die raus?


----------



## swindle (17. August 2021)

Müsste das hier sein. Habe von Canyon hier mal ein super "günstiges" Angebot bekommen. habs bisher noch nicht getauscht.

Soweit ich weiß ist zwischen den 2 Lagern eine hülse die man verschieben kann. somit müsste es sich ausklopfen lassen.

Falls du es tauscht, kannst du mich ja vielleicht auf dem Laufenden halten


----------



## SCM (17. August 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1324093
> 
> 
> Müsste das hier sein. Habe von Canyon hier mal ein super "günstiges" Angebot bekommen. habs bisher noch nicht getauscht.
> ...


Danke! Vollkugeliges Schrägkugellager 7902 also. Ich werde mich dann mal dransetzen und berichten.


----------



## swindle (17. August 2021)

Sollte übrigens auch so auf den Lagerdichtungen stehen.

FYI habe ein 2019er CF 8. Weiß nicht ob sich da die Alu Torques von denen aus CF unterscheiden.


----------



## SCM (17. August 2021)

Die Lagerung ist afaik identisch. Ich werde es sehen, Bestellung ist schon raus.  Die Hülse lässt sich allerdings vertikal nicht verschieben....warum ist das so?

Edit: Ok, gerade mit nem Ebay-Gutschein den Bearing-Puller für den Rahmen bestellt.


----------



## swindle (17. August 2021)

Laut Canyon Fertigungstoleranz der hülse + lagersitz. klemmt vermutlich etwas. 

hast du was zum einpressen?


----------



## SCM (17. August 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> Laut Canyon Fertigungstoleranz der hülse + lagersitz. klemmt vermutlich etwas.
> 
> hast du was zum einpressen?


Ja, einpressen ist easy. Ich habe mir trotzdem das Tool bestellt, keine Lust, mir die Hülse innen mit dem Schraubenzieher zu zerkratzen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (17. August 2021)

SCM schrieb:


> Danke! Vollkugeliges Schrägkugellager 7902 also. Ich werde mich dann mal dransetzen und berichten.


Vollkugeliges Schrägkugellager bringt keine Vorteile. 
Ich würde anhand der Maße ein gescheites Edelstahl Rillenkugellager nehmen. Mach ich seit Jahren so. 

Zu der Hülse: Ab MY2019 hat die Hülse pro Seite gegenüberliegend zwei Kerben um die Lager mit nem Dorn auszutreiben.


----------



## SCM (17. August 2021)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Vollkugeliges Schrägkugellager bringt keine Vorteile.
> Ich würde anhand der Maße ein gescheites Edelstahl Rillenkugellager nehmen. Mach ich seit Jahren so.
> 
> Zu der Hülse: Ab MY2019 hat die Hülse pro Seite gegenüberliegend zwei Kerben um die Lager mit nem Dorn auszutreiben.


Woohoo, 2018 hier.Eventuell setzte ich mir die Kerben fürs nächste mal einfach selber.

Habe mir 6902er vollkugelige Rillenkugellager bestellt. 4 davon haben so viel gekostet, wie 2 Schrägkugellager.

Allerdings nicht aus Edelstahl, weil die Legierung weicher war. Mal schauen, wie korrosionsbeständig die Dinger sind. Die werden auf jeden Fall vor dem Einbau noch mal abgeschmiert. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blex (19. August 2021)

SCM schrieb:


> Woohoo, 2018 hier.Eventuell setzte ich mir die Kerben fürs nächste mal einfach selber.
> 
> Habe mir 6902er vollkugelige Rillenkugellager bestellt. 4 davon haben so viel gekostet, wie 2 Schrägkugellager.
> 
> Allerdings nicht aus Edelstahl, weil die Legierung weicher war. Mal schauen, wie korrosionsbeständig die Dinger sind. Die werden auf jeden Fall vor dem Einbau noch mal abgeschmiert. Wir werden sehen.


Ich habe das Hülse bei bei meinem 2018 nicht raus bekommen... 0 Chance... auch nicht mit nem Innenlagerabzieher usw. am Ende ist sie dann kaputt gegangen... aber ich hatte nen Ansatzpunkt am Lager um es leicht zu bewegen... die neuen Lager sind jetzt ohne das Teil drin... muss gehen und macht auch keine Probleme... ärgerlich ist es trotzdem


----------



## swindle (19. August 2021)

Was hat die Hülse überhaupt für eine Bewandtnis? Dass kein Dreck rein kommt? Aus was ist die Hülse? Vermutlich Kunststoff?


----------



## Blex (19. August 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> Was hat die Hülse überhaupt für eine Bewandtnis? Dass kein Dreck rein kommt? Aus was ist die Hülse? Vermutlich Kunststoff?



bei mir war es Alu... ob da nun Dreck oder nicht ist, war mir egal


----------



## SCM (19. August 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> Was hat die Hülse überhaupt für eine Bewandtnis? Dass kein Dreck rein kommt? Aus was ist die Hülse? Vermutlich Kunststoff?


Da auch seitliche Kräfte auf das Lager wirken, dient die Hülse zur Abstützung zwischen den beiden inneren Lagerringen.


----------



## sendit89 (19. August 2021)

Also dreck geht da auch trotz Hülse eine Menge rein  Bei einem Lagerwechsel habe ich da Schlamm ohne Ende rausgekratzt aus dem Zwischenraum.


----------



## Skellix (27. August 2021)

Timrides schrieb:


> Also so wie ich es dann verstanden habe klappt das Danke nochmal dann Kauf ich mir noch den dhx2


Und hat's geklappt? Würde mir nämlich auch gerne einen kaufen aber finde nicht wirklich was interessantes bei 250x70


----------



## SCM (27. August 2021)

SCM schrieb:


> Woohoo, 2018 hier.Eventuell setzte ich mir die Kerben fürs nächste mal einfach selber.
> 
> Habe mir 6902er vollkugelige Rillenkugellager bestellt. 4 davon haben so viel gekostet, wie 2 Schrägkugellager.
> 
> Allerdings nicht aus Edelstahl, weil die Legierung weicher war. Mal schauen, wie korrosionsbeständig die Dinger sind. Die werden auf jeden Fall vor dem Einbau noch mal abgeschmiert. Wir werden sehen.


So, der Wechsel der Lager war mit diesem Abzieherset ein Kinderspiel. Ohne hätte ich da exakt 0 Lust drauf gehabt. Die Lager, die man bei https://www.kugellager-shop.net/ bekommt, sind übrigens exakt die gleichen, die in meinem Rahmen verbaut waren.


----------



## swindle (30. August 2021)

Hast du den dann in GB bestellt? Schaut aus wie ein normaler Betonanker. Kann das sein?


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (30. August 2021)

huhu, ich bräuchte mal hilfe. Bei meinem Torque CF 7 aus 2019 ist das linke Innenlager (Tretlager) kaputt. Jetzt möchte ich nach Ersatz suchen und weiss, es ist ein 

SRAM BSA DUB

Kann mir jemand sagen welches genau, bzw auf was es zu achten gilt ?

Vielen Dank vorab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhillipT6 (30. August 2021)

Nur die Breite ist wichtig. Findest du auf der Canyon Website und ich glaub es müssten die 73mm sein. Das Bild sollte dir alles übrige sagen.


----------



## SCM (30. August 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> Hast du den dann in GB bestellt? Schaut aus wie ein normaler Betonanker. Kann das sein?


Ich denke schon. Das ist eine Betonankerschraube mit abgedrehter und geschlitzter Mutter. Im Set sind drei verschiedene. Für den Herstellungsaufwand ist der Preis für drei davon echt ok.


----------



## SCM (30. August 2021)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> huhu, ich bräuchte mal hilfe. Bei meinem Torque CF 7 aus 2019 ist das linke Innenlager (Tretlager) kaputt. Jetzt möchte ich nach Ersatz suchen und weiss, es ist ein
> 
> SRAM BSA DUB
> 
> ...


SRAM DUB BSA 68/73mm. Mehr gibt's nicht zu beachten. Bei Hibike ging's bei mir letzte Woche am günstigsten und schnellsten, war am nächsten Tag da.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (31. August 2021)

ich danke für die schnelle hilfe


----------



## harryhallers (31. August 2021)

rush_dc schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei die Lager zu tauschen und hab keinen Plan wie ich die Lager aus dem Rahmen bekommen soll.
> Die Distanzhülse innen hat genau den gleichen Durchmesser wie der Innenring des Lagers, also kann man mit nichts ansetzen und es ausschlagen. Auf der explosionszeichnung sieht man auch die Lagersitze, also ist auch nichts mit von der einen Seite rauspressen.
> Zur Qualität der Lager muss man auch nichts sagen, das Bike hat etwa 12 Tage hinter sich und die Dinger drehen sich nicht mal mehr...
> Aber vl hat ja hier wer einen Tipp für mich.
> ...


Ich habe es hiermit perfekt abbekommen:





						Enduro Bearings TK Puller Lagerrausziehwerkzeug für 12-14mm
					

Enduro Bearings ▶ Lagerdemontage Werkzeug zum Rausziehen von Wälzlagern mit 12-14 mm Innendurchmesser.




					www.bike24.de
				








						Enduro Bearings TKHT6902I Einpressadapter für 6902er Lager - 15x28mm
					

Enduro Bearings ▶ Einpressadapter aus Stahl für 6902er Wälzlager mit 15 mm Innendurchmesser und 28 mm Außendurchmesser.




					www.bike24.de
				




Die gib’s für 12 und 15 mm. Die gesamte Bestellung habe ich mal angefügt. Liebe Grüße.


----------



## backcountrybonn (1. September 2021)

Ich brauche (mal wieder ...) euren Rat. Ich muss an einem Torque AL die linke Sitzstrebe kurz ausbauen und möchte da nix falsch machen  😅. Muss ich etwas genau beachten, besonders bei der Montage?

_Demontage:_ Rad an den Montageständer hängen, Hinterrad raus, Dämpfer raus (habe hier nun auch die neuen Huberbuchsen liegen und werde dann montiert)
Kann ich dann einfach die beiden Schrauben am Yoke und "Horst" lösen? 

_Montage:_ Und dann später einfach über diesen Weg wieder montieren? Oder besser noch nicht mit dem Drehmoment komplett anziehen und erst alles leicht handfest montieren und dann erst etwas einfedern, bevor alles korrekt angezogen wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. September 2021)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Ich brauche (mal wieder ...) euren Rat. Ich muss an einem Torque AL die linke Sitzstrebe kurz ausbauen und möchte da nix falsch machen  😅. Muss ich etwas genau beachten, besonders bei der Montage?
> 
> _Demontage:_ Rad an den Montageständer hängen, Hinterrad raus, Dämpfer raus (habe hier nun auch die neuen Huberbuchsen liegen und werde dann montiert)
> Kann ich dann einfach die beiden Schrauben am Yoke und "Horst" lösen?
> ...


Ich bin ein Fan von Verspannungsfrei montierten Rahmen😉
Von daher…ja. Montieren und handwarm anziehen 3-4 mal einfedern und auf Drehmoment anziehen. 
Wenn du eins draufsetzen willst löst du vorher alle Verbindungen im Hinterbau.


----------



## swindle (7. September 2021)

An meinem CF8 in L sind die Buchsen vom X2 wohl ausgeschlagen. (die oben am Unterrohr befestigt sind). Weiß zufällig wer welche da reingehören und wo ich die herbekommen könnte?


----------



## swindle (24. September 2021)

keiner?


----------



## backcountrybonn (24. September 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> keiner?


Versuchs doch mal bei Canyon per Facebook. Die antworten dort immer ganz fix.


----------



## SCM (24. September 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> An meinem CF8 in L sind die Buchsen vom X2 wohl ausgeschlagen. (die oben am Unterrohr befestigt sind). Weiß zufällig wer welche da reingehören und wo ich die herbekommen könnte?


Guck mal in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Monsieur87 (24. September 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> An meinem CF8 in L sind die Buchsen vom X2 wohl ausgeschlagen. (die oben am Unterrohr befestigt sind). Weiß zufällig wer welche da reingehören und wo ich die herbekommen könnte?











						Fox Racing Shox Bushing für 5-teilige Einbaubuchsen
					

Bushing für die 5-teiligen Einbaubuchsen von Fox Racing Shox. Für einen Dämpfer werden 4 Bushings benötigt. Kompatibilität:alle Fox Racing Shox DämpferHerstellernummer:213-01-263 Lieferumfang:1 x Bushing Fox Racing Shox




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. September 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> keiner?


Jo mei…Huber Bushings. Die Empfehlung steht bestimmt 100 mal in jedem Thread dieses Forums quer über alle Themen.


----------



## backcountrybonn (4. Oktober 2021)

Wie viele Klicks Rebound haben denn eure Rock Shox Super Deluxe? Ich komme an unseren zwei Torques auf 6 oder 7 Klicks. Im Netz steht eigentlich etwas von 11?


----------



## Rick7 (12. Oktober 2021)

Neues Torque bei der Rampage? Thomas Genon ist da auf was unterwegs was es so im Canyon portfolio bis jetzt noch nicht zu geben scheint.


----------



## Tomster1979 (14. Oktober 2021)

Hier mal bissle Video Material vom Reschensee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoilRocks (18. Oktober 2021)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Neues Torque bei der Rampage? Thomas Genon ist da auf was unterwegs was es so im Canyon portfolio bis jetzt noch nicht zu geben scheint.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1354018


Ist mir auch aufgefallen. Sieht für mich aus wie ein 29er Spectral Rahmen.

Edit: Wobei könnte schon sein, denn die Anlenkung an den Dämpfer sieht anders aus als beim Spectral, dort sitzt eine Gabel wie beim bisherigen Torque - spannend...

Edit2: Spectral Hauptrahmen mit Torque Hinterbau?


----------



## SCM (18. Oktober 2021)

Auf dem Rahmen steht gut lesbar Torque.


----------



## 19flo09 (18. Oktober 2021)

Hatte auch vorher schon irgendwo gelesen, dass in diesem Jahr ein Update kommt und es mehrere Varianten (27,5er, Mullet, 29er) geben soll.

Sieht für mich aber auch ganz stark so aus, als wäre es ein Spectral Rahmen, welcher mit einem etwas anderem Hinterbau versehen wird.


----------



## Sonic703 (20. November 2021)

Hi.

also ich würde gerne, nachdem ich jetzt einen zweiten Wohnsitz bei meiner Partnerin habe, dort ebenfalls ein MTB „einlagern“ …optimaler Weise gleich eines für sie und mich.

Tatsächlich hat das bereits beim Rennrad Wunder gewirkt ^^
Da wir beide das selbe Modell, selber Farbe haben fährt sie wegen dem Partnerlook lieber und freut sich jedes Mal.

Zum Torque AL daher gleich ein paar Fragen an die Experten!

#1 zahlt es sich jetzt noch aus? Anscheinend kommt ja bald ein 29“ Modell… ich möchte nicht jetzt mit den Lieferzeiten kaufen und dann geliefert bekommen wenn bereits das nächste Modell vorgestellt wird. Weiß da jemand schon genaueres?

#2 wenn dann würde es die Version AL5 werden. Passt uns soweit für den „Zweit-MTB“ Zweck.
Einzig bei der Größe bin ich unsicher. Auch da ich keine Erfahrungen mit 27,5“ habe!
Aktuell fahre ich ein Mondraker Superfoxy R mit Gr. L. Also Reach 490mm, Stack ~639mm… das würde dann eigentlich eher dem Torque in XL entsprechen.
Allerdings bin ich „nur“ 185cm mit 88cm Innenbeinlänge. Das wäre dann ein Torque mit Gr. L statt XL.

Könnte mir jemand helfen wie es aussieht mit Größe und Empfehlungen?

Gibt es sonst etwas zu beachten beim Torque ?


----------



## Caranamarth (20. November 2021)

Hi,
Habe das 21er Al5.0 ebenfalls als "Zweit-MTB" bewusst in der günstigsten Ausstattung gekauft. Denke im Nachhinein würde ich doch das 6er nehmen. Mein SX Schaltwerk war ab Werk Schrott (anstandslos von Canyon ausgetauscht worden mit aktuell üblicher Wartezeit wie zzt bei Schaltwerken üblich). Hatte es dann schon gegen ein neu gekauftes GX getauscht. Mit den Guide T Bremsen bin ich auch nicht warm geworden und hab die ebenfalls getauscht. Bin nach den Upgrades also wieder fast beim Preis vom 6er gelandet..
Ob das Fox Fahrwerk jetzt besser wär als RS weiß ich nicht, ich bin soweit mit ZEB&co zufrieden.

Zur Größe kann ich dir nichts sagen, ich pass aufs M.


----------



## Sonic703 (21. November 2021)

Ja gut… SX oder GX wäre mir egal, am Zweitrad sowieso. Und wenn es abreißt wird eben GX angebaut


----------



## Sonic703 (21. November 2021)

Die Größe ist eher was mit Kopfweh bereitet.

Ich kenne jetzt eher die ganzen 29er mit 480-495 Reach in „Large“…
Daher meine Verwirrung mit den „nur“ 460mm Reach am L Torque.  Würdet ihr bei meinen 185 dennoch bei Large bleiben oder eher den XL nehmen?

Bzw hat 27,5“ zu 29“ dabei einen Einfluss ?
( habe direkt mit großen 29er begonnen )


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (21. November 2021)

Sonic703 schrieb:


> Die Größe ist eher was mit Kopfweh bereitet.
> 
> Ich kenne jetzt eher die ganzen 29er mit 480-495 Reach in „Large“…
> Daher meine Verwirrung mit den „nur“ 460mm Reach am L Torque.  Würdet ihr bei meinen 185 dennoch bei Large bleiben oder eher den XL nehmen?
> ...



Hab ein L mit 1.86 und 87cm Schrittlänge und im Vergleich zum Trailbike (Occam) ist mir das Torque mittlerweile zu kurz aber immer noch eine gute Ergänzung für die Alpen und den Bikepark. Würde dir zum XL raten mit Hinblick auf dein Mondraker.


----------



## Sonic703 (21. November 2021)

Ich hoffe halt die Sitzstrebe weit genug rein zu bekommen 😂
Sie ist zwar nur 3cm höher als beim Mondraker in L aber die beim Mondy dropped nur 150 statt 170 und ich hatte sie gut drei vier cm herausen. Also es sollte sich schon ausgehen.

XL klingt halt gleich so wild groß 🤪


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonic703 (21. November 2021)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Hab ein L mit 1.86 und 87cm Schrittlänge und im Vergleich zum Trailbike (Occam) ist mir das Torque mittlerweile zu kurz aber immer noch eine gute Ergänzung für die Alpen und den Bikepark. Würde dir zum XL raten mit Hinblick auf dein Mondraker.



Würdest du dir jetzt für dich ebenfalls ein XL nehmen? Würdest du eben nochmals kaufen 😊


----------



## Stefaan (24. November 2021)

Ich hatte das 2019er Modell in Größe L bei 182/89 cm. Hat super gepasst.


----------



## Sonic703 (25. November 2021)

Also anscheinend wird noch ein neues Torque 2022 vorgestellt.

Irgendwann „bis“ März 😆😄


----------



## backcountrybonn (25. November 2021)

Sonic703 schrieb:


> Also anscheinend wird noch ein neues Torque 2022 vorgestellt.
> 
> Irgendwann „bis“ März 😆😄


Bis März einfach geraten, oder findet man die Info irgendwo?
Ich tröste mich solange noch mit meinem neuen Torque:On .


----------



## CoilRocks (26. November 2021)

Lange kann es ja nicht mehr dauern, nachdem Thomas Genon damit bereits bei der Rampage und auch gerade in seinem neuesten Video zu sehen war.


----------



## Sonic703 (26. November 2021)

Canyon Support meinte das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonic703 (26. November 2021)

CoilRocks schrieb:


> Lange kann es ja nicht mehr dauern, nachdem Thomas Genon damit bereits bei der Rampage und auch gerade in seinem neuesten Video zu sehen war.


Wird dann aber wohl eh ein 29er
Und ich hoffe sie haben die Toleranzen beim Yoke gefixt 🙈
…is schon peinlich wenn der Spiel hat Ende nie ^^

Und Geo ist ebenfalls nicht ganz uptodate


----------



## 19flo09 (26. November 2021)

Es wird wohl mehrere Varianten (29er, Mullet, evtl. 27,5er) geben!


----------



## Sonic703 (26. November 2021)

Ich hoffe auch auf eine ZEB mit modernerer Geo unter 3k € 😅


----------



## sendit89 (4. Dezember 2021)

Das neue Torque ist im MTB-Magazin. 27,5, Mullet oder 29er.


----------



## Sonic703 (4. Dezember 2021)

Wie arg dass es noch nicht bei Canyon selber zu sehen ist 🥸


----------



## TraceS54 (5. Dezember 2021)

Sehr geiles Teil. Gelungene Weiterentwicklung und der Hinterbau schaut auch recht solide aus


----------



## sendit89 (9. Januar 2022)

Hat hier jemand das Torque schon mit 170er statt 165er Kurbel gefahren? Ich habe mir meine verbogen und finde aktuell keine 165er in der passenden Version.


----------



## Blex (10. Januar 2022)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand das Torque schon mit 170er statt 165er Kurbel gefahren? Ich habe mir meine verbogen und finde aktuell keine 165er in der passenden Version.


habe ich nen Jahr lang gemacht bevor ichs Bike verkauft habe... war jetzt nicht schlimmer oder besser von meiner Wahrnehmung


----------



## sendit89 (12. Januar 2022)

Blex schrieb:


> habe ich nen Jahr lang gemacht bevor ichs Bike verkauft habe... war jetzt nicht schlimmer oder besser von meiner Wahrnehmung


Auch im technischen Uphill? Ich bin mit der 165er schon abundan hängengeblieben.


----------



## Blex (12. Januar 2022)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Auch im technischen Uphill? Ich bin mit der 165er schon abundan hängengeblieben.


du meinst im Lift? ;-) ;-)

Kann ich dir nicht beantworten, nicht gemacht mit dem Bike 
Aber wenn 165 schon kritisch war, wirds mit 170 nicht besser für dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sendit89 (13. Januar 2022)

Blex schrieb:


> du meinst im Lift? ;-) ;-)
> 
> Kann ich dir nicht beantworten, nicht gemacht mit dem Bike
> Aber wenn 165 schon kritisch war, wirds mit 170 nicht besser für dich.


Haha nicht im Lift  Ne ich werd wieder auf 165 gehen danke für die Info


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (21. Januar 2022)

Ich überlege immer mal wieder , ob ich einen Stahlfederdämpfer in mein Torque baue.
Hat da jemand eine Empfehlung zu ?
Mir wäre lediglich wichtig, dass ich den dämpfer sperren kann.


----------



## Broken (30. Januar 2022)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Ich überlege immer mal wieder , ob ich einen Stahlfederdämpfer in mein Torque baue.
> Hat da jemand eine Empfehlung zu ?
> Mir wäre lediglich wichtig, dass ich den dämpfer sperren kann.


Da wäre ich auch an Erfahrungen interessiert!


----------



## 19flo09 (2. Februar 2022)

Broken schrieb:


> Da wäre ich auch an Erfahrungen interessiert!


Ich fahre den DHX2 in meinem 20er Torque und bin echt begeistert vom Fahrverhalten. Für mich persönlich funktioniert der Dämpfer besser als der X2 vorher.


----------



## Monsieur87 (2. Februar 2022)

19flo09 schrieb:


> Ich fahre den DHX2 in meinem 20er Torque und bin echt begeistert vom Fahrverhalten. Für mich persönlich funktioniert der Dämpfer besser als der X2 vorher.


Darf ich fragen was du wiegst und welche Feder du fährst? Hast du keine Probleme mit Durchschlagen bei annehmbaren SAG? Dank dir


----------



## TraceS54 (2. Februar 2022)

Wieso sollte es durchschlagen? Der Hinterbau am +2018 Torque ist progressiv genug lt. Canyon und in der  Wibmer SignatureEditon wird ja auch eine ÖhlinsCoil verbaut.
Meine Partnerin liebt den Coil in dem Bike.

Öhlins liefert ganz gute Werte für die Feder

Ich bin das 2021er Torque CF9 mit X2 gefahren und der Hinterbau wirkt deutlich straffer. Ehrlichgesagt war das Fahrwerk - lt. FOX Vorgabe - im harten Gelände und bei Sprüngen recht "hart".


----------



## Monsieur87 (3. Februar 2022)

TraceS54 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es durchschlagen? Der Hinterbau am +2018 Torque ist progressiv genug lt. Canyon und in der  Wibmer SignatureEditon wird ja auch eine ÖhlinsCoil verbaut.
> Meine Partnerin liebt den Coil in dem Bike.


Ich frage deshalb, weil ich mein 2018er mit Super Deluxe Air auf 75mm Hub getravelt hab und bei knapp unter 30% SAG trotzdem schon durchgeschlagen bin. 
Sooo sonderlich progressiv ist die Leverage Ratio nun auch nicht.


----------



## TraceS54 (3. Februar 2022)

Das stimmt. Super progressiv ist der Hinterbau nicht.  Zumindest meine Dame hat mit ihren 65kg fahrfertig keine Probleme mit dem Coil.


----------



## 19flo09 (3. Februar 2022)

Monsieur87 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was du wiegst und welche Feder du fährst? Hast du keine Probleme mit Durchschlagen bei annehmbaren SAG? Dank dir


Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 93-95kg und fahre eine 550er Feder. Hatte bisher keine Probleme mit Durchschlägen. Der Hinterbau ist schon recht progressiv, wie ich finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TraceS54 (3. Februar 2022)

Wie viel SAG ergibt das bei dir? 
Bei deinem Gewicht hätte ich max. 500lbs gesagt.


----------



## 19flo09 (3. Februar 2022)

Nicht ganz 30%, ohne die Vorspannung der Feder nicht zu verlieren - ich hatte auch erst eine 500er Feder, aber die war mir dann ein wenig zu weich und bin jetzt mit der 550er sehr zufrieden.


----------



## swindle (8. April 2022)

Hat wer von euch schon die Hauptschwingenlager getauscht? Ich hab zum einpressen leider kein richtiges Werkzeug, wie habt ihr das gelöst? gibt es gute DIY ansätze?


----------



## 19flo09 (8. April 2022)

swindle schrieb:


> Hat wer von euch schon die Hauptschwingenlager getauscht? Ich hab zum einpressen leider kein richtiges Werkzeug, wie habt ihr das gelöst? gibt es gute DIY ansätze?


Ich habe die schon 3x auf die gleiche Art und Weise getauscht - mit einem langen Schraubendreher ausgeschlagen und das alte Lager hinterher mit Gewindestange, Muttern, Unterlegscheiben wieder zum Einpressen genutzt. Also quasi neues Lager aus dem Tiefkühler geholt-> Fett drauf-> aufgesetzt-> altes Lager drauf->darauf eine große Unterlegscheibe-> Gewindestange durch und dann mit den Muttern festziehen/einpressen.


----------



## swindle (9. April 2022)

Danke für die Antwort! Hast du beide Lager gleichzeitig raus oder hast du erst eins eingepresst und dann das andere raus und dann wieder rein? Wenn nicht, was hast du dann als konterfläche genommen?


----------



## harryhallers (9. April 2022)

19flo09 schrieb:


> Ich habe die schon 3x auf die gleiche Art und Weise getauscht - mit einem langen Schraubendreher ausgeschlagen und das alte Lager hinterher mit Gewindestange, Muttern, Unterlegscheiben wieder zum Einpressen genutzt. Also quasi neues Lager aus dem Tiefkühler geholt-> Fett drauf-> aufgesetzt-> altes Lager drauf->darauf eine große Unterlegscheibe-> Gewindestange durch und dann mit den Muttern festziehen/einpressen.


Ich hab das jetzt auch gemacht und habe immer noch das Gefühl, das an dem Lager unten etwas spiel ist. Ich denke das ist ein Konstruktionsfehler von Canyon? Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19flo09 (9. April 2022)

Ich habe erst beide ausgeschlagen und dann nacheinander neu eingepresst. Wie schon gesagt, packe ich die Lager vorher immer für 4-5 Stunden in den Tiefkühler.
Spiel haben die bei mir nicht - kannst du ein Bild/Video machen?


----------



## harryhallers (9. April 2022)

19flo09 schrieb:


> Ich habe erst beide ausgeschlagen und dann nacheinander neu eingepresst. Wie schon gesagt, packe ich die Lager vorher immer für 4-5 Stunden in den Tiefkühler.
> Spiel haben die bei mir nicht - kannst du ein Bild/Video machen?


Ja, das mache ich nachher mal. Steht in der Garage...


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (20. April 2022)

An die Fidlock Fraktion. Wieviel ml darf ne fidlock Flasche haben , um problemlos zu passen ?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. April 2022)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> An die Fidlock Fraktion. Wieviel ml darf ne fidlock Flasche haben , um problemlos zu passen ?


Es gibt keine Vorbereitung für nen Flaschenhalter.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (21. April 2022)

Das ist richtig . Jedoch gibt es ja von fidlock rahmenhalterungen mit so Bändern / Gummi Halterungen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (21. April 2022)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig . Jedoch gibt es ja von fidlock rahmenhalterungen mit so Bändern / Gummi Halterungen


Stimmt. Die kannste hinmachen wo du willst, somit kann dir niemand zuverlässig sagen welche Flasche passt. 
Weiß ja niemand wo du das Ding hinstrapsen willst.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (21. April 2022)

Achso. Da hast du natürlich Recht. 
In meiner kreativen Vorstellung, würde die Flasche ganz normal ans Unterrrohr "gestrapst" werden.
Oben drauf. Auf keinen Fall nach unten mit Kacka Beschuss und auch auf keinen Fall nach oben für n Eierknacker


----------



## marswallace (21. April 2022)

hatte die 590er, die passt nicht aufs unterrohr. ob die 450er passt kann ich nicht sagen, glaube aber nicht allein wegen der höhe der halterung+flasche
hatte die 590er aufm oberrohr direkt vorm sitzrohr. eier waren nie ein problem, aber bei aktiver kurventechnik hab ich regelmäßig die flasche mit dem knie abgeräumt…
nimm lieber ne hüfttasche oder n rucksack für ne tour. im park wirste ja wohl keine flasche brauchen….


----------



## Colonel Hogan (21. April 2022)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Achso. Da hast du natürlich Recht.
> In meiner kreativen Vorstellung, würde die Flasche ganz normal ans Unterrrohr "gestrapst" werden.
> Oben drauf. Auf keinen Fall nach unten mit Kacka Beschuss und auch auf keinen Fall nach oben für n Eierknacker


Ok. Hab mein Torque die Tage verkauft. Kann also nicht mehr nachsehen. 
Ich kann mir aber kaum vorstellen das dort unten ne Trinkflasche ausreichend Platz findet.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (22. April 2022)

alles klar, danke für die einschätzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swindle (11. Mai 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

ist zufällig wer vom alten Torque aufs neue Torque umgestiegen und kann etwas zu den Klettereigenschaften sagen? Haben sich diese verbessert? Perfekt wäre natürlich ein Vergleich mit den verschiedenen Varianten, aber ich glaube das wäre wunschdenken


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Mai 2022)

swindle schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ist zufällig wer vom alten Torque aufs neue Torque umgestiegen und kann etwas zu den Klettereigenschaften sagen? Haben sich diese verbessert? Perfekt wäre natürlich ein Vergleich mit den verschiedenen Varianten, aber ich glaube das wäre wunschdenken


Ich bin vom "alten" CF 8.0 auf das aktuelle CF8 gewechselt. 
Ein Vergleich fällt mir allerdings schwer da ich meine letzte Session vor meiner Corona Pause mit dem alten Torque gemacht hab und die erste mit dem neuen halt danach. 
Ich fand das beide bikes für den Einsatzbereich gut bergauf gehen. Das neue kommt mir aber immer mehr so vor als würde es besser bergauf gehen.


----------



## swindle (11. Mai 2022)

das cf 8 ist ja das mullet?


ich hatte gestern die gelegenheit auf einem raw madonna v2.2 in xl zu sitzen (hab selber das cf 8 2019 in L) und muss ehrlich sagen, das torque ging bergauf schon besser wie die madonna. tatsächlich fühlte ich mich im torque besser IM rad platziert. beid er madonna saß ich eher auf dem rad.


----------



## Broken (16. Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

fahre ein 2020 CF 7 mit dem SuperDeluxe Dämpfer. Überlege ein MegNeg einzubauen. Bin aber unsicher, ob das mit dem progressiven Hinterbau sinnvoll ist.

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. Juni 2022)

Broken schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> fahre ein 2020 CF 7 mit dem SuperDeluxe Dämpfer. Überlege ein MegNeg einzubauen. Bin aber unsicher, ob das mit dem progressiven Hinterbau sinnvoll ist.
> 
> Wie seht ihr das?


Das Torque hat nen progressiven Hinterbau?
Is ja ganz was neues😁
Bau ruhig ein das Ding.


----------



## Broken (16. Juni 2022)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Das Torque hat nen progressiven Hinterbau?
> Is ja ganz was neues😁
> Bau ruhig ein das Ding.


Ist das nicht so? Hatte schon das Gefühl 😂


----------



## Darth (16. Juni 2022)

Habs auch dranne. Machen!


----------



## beechum (12. Juli 2022)

Servus zusammen, konnte die richtigen Posts nicht auf Anhieb finden - vermutlich gibt es sie schon. Habe mir einen neuen X2-Dämpfer gegönnt, der ohne Bushings kam. Weiß da jemand, welche genau man da braucht und woher ich sei bekomme. Bei Canyon hatte man da tatsächlich keine Antwort für mich. Danke für Hilfe


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. Juli 2022)

beechum schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, konnte die richtigen Posts nicht auf Anhieb finden - vermutlich gibt es sie schon. Habe mir einen neuen X2-Dämpfer gegönnt, der ohne Bushings kam. Weiß da jemand, welche genau man da braucht und woher ich sei bekomme. Bei Canyon hatte man da tatsächlich keine Antwort für mich. Danke für Hilfe


Huber Bushings.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backcountrybonn (25. Juli 2022)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Ok. Hab mein Torque die Tage verkauft. Kann also nicht mehr nachsehen.
> Ich kann mir aber kaum vorstellen das dort unten ne Trinkflasche ausreichend Platz findet.


Was fährste denn nun? :O)


----------



## backcountrybonn (25. Juli 2022)

Ich brauche am Hinterrad kurzfristig Ersatz für meinen abgenudelten DHR II 3c. Und habe hier noch einen Assegai 2.5 WT 3C seit nem 3/4 Jahr liegen. Hat wer einen Maxxis 2.5 hinten drinnen. Passt das, oder schleift dann im Anlieger der Reifen?  Das Torque nutze ich eigentlich nur noch als Parkbike, der höhere Rollwiederstand wäre jetzt nicht das Problem.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. Juli 2022)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Was fährste denn nun? :O)






Einmal Torque…immer Torque🙈


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (19. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen . An meinem Torque aus 2020 sind nun auch nach 4 Jahren die Lager / bushings am Hinterbau hin .
Da ich nicht sicher bin ob ich die richtigen rausgesucht habe und ich außerdem hier schon etwas von besseren bushings gelesen habe , bitte ich hier nochmal um feedback oder einen link .

Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. August 2022)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen . An meinem Torque aus 2020 sind nun auch nach 4 Jahren die Lager / bushings am Hinterbau hin .
> Da ich nicht sicher bin ob ich die richtigen rausgesucht habe und ich außerdem hier schon etwas von besseren bushings gelesen habe , bitte ich hier nochmal um feedback oder einen link .
> 
> Vielen lieben Dank







__





						iglidur® Q, zylindrisches Gleitlager mit Bund, mm
					





					www.igus.de


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (19. August 2022)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe .
Meinst du es macht Sinn , direkt 4 zu bestellen ?
Ich bin ein echter Technik krüppel , daher die verwirrende Frage 

Also sind das dann die Lager inkl Buchse ?

Ich danke nochmals ganz viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. August 2022)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Hilfe .
> Meinst du es macht Sinn , direkt 4 zu bestellen ?
> Ich bin ein echter Technik krüppel , daher die verwirrende Frage
> 
> ...


Du brauchst von jedem Lager natürlich jeweils zwei. 
Welche Buchsen sollen da dabei sein?
Die Hülse die zwischen den Lagern sitzt kannste wieder verwenden. 
Bestellen kannste am besten bei Kugellagerexpress.de. 
Kannst natürlich nen weiteren Satz auf Reserve bestellen. 
Würd ich bei den Gleitlagern übrigens auch machen.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (19. August 2022)

Hey und nochmals danke .
Die 2 oberen der Schwinge scheinen hin zu sein .
Wenn ich das jetzt angehe , dann kann ich gleich alle 4 machen , dachte ich mir .
Ich habe das so verstanden , dass ich je 1 paar Lager und ein „bushing“ brauche .
Wenn dem (vermutlich) nicht so ist, kannst du mir kurz sagen , was ich alles brauche ?
Ich danke mal wieder vorab für deine Mühe .
Ich habe echt zwei linke Hände und null Technik Verständnis


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. August 2022)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Hey und nochmals danke .
> Die 2 oberen der Schwinge scheinen hin zu sein .
> Wenn ich das jetzt angehe , dann kann ich gleich alle 4 machen , dachte ich mir .
> Ich habe das so verstanden , dass ich je 1 paar Lager und ein „bushing“ brauche .
> ...


Du brauchst sechs Kugellager und zwei Gleitlager. 
Sonst nüscht.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (19. August 2022)

Ahhh ok. Also kommen oben die gleitlager rein .
Also die von dir verlinkten plastik Dinger .
Ich hatte es komplett falsch verstanden .
Danke dir


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. August 2022)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Ahhh ok. Also kommen oben die gleitlager rein .
> Also die von dir verlinkten plastik Dinger .
> Ich hatte es komplett falsch verstanden .
> Danke dir


Die Gleitlager sitzen hinten im Yoke. 
Alles andere im Rahmen.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (19. August 2022)

Dann hab ich’s jetzt begriffen und schonmal die gleitlager bestellt . 
Vielen Dank für die nette Hilfe


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. August 2022)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Dann hab ich’s jetzt begriffen und schonmal die gleitlager bestellt .
> Vielen Dank für die nette Hilfe


Nix zu danken.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (1. September 2022)

Jetzt hab ich die Gleitlager meinem Werkstatt Typen gegeben und der ruft gerade an , dass der Innen Durchmesser zu gross ist ……


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (1. September 2022)

Wäre dieses Set das „komplette“ Set inkl Lager ?
Ich Dreh durch weil ich nächste Woche mein Rad dringend brauche


----------



## swindle (2. September 2022)

die schrauben schauen aus als ob die für die dämpferaufnahme sind. 

hab zufälligerweise am wochenende mein torque komplett zerlegt und alle lager getauscht. hab dir mal ne PN geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. September 2022)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1543401
> 
> Wäre dieses Set das „komplette“ Set inkl Lager ?
> Ich Dreh durch weil ich nächste Woche mein Rad dringend brauche


Das sind die Bolzen um den Dämpfer zu befestigen. 
Die Lager und Gleitlager die ich dir geschickt hatte sind alles was du brauchst. 
Musst es halt an der richtigen Stelle einbauen.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (2. September 2022)

ich hab die Gleitlager vertrauensvoll an die Werkstatt abgegeben …….. keine Ahnung was da los ist . Hat nun mehr Spiel als vorher , so die Aussage …..


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. September 2022)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> ich hab die Gleitlager vertrauensvoll an die Werkstatt abgegeben …….. keine Ahnung was da los ist . Hat nun mehr Spiel als vorher , so die Aussage …..


An den Lagern kann’s nit liegen. 
Das sind genau die die ich und andere hier im Forum jahrelang verbaut haben.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (3. September 2022)

Kann es denn wohl sein , das die Schraube im Laufe der Zeit Abrieb hat ? Ich kann es mir kaum vorstellen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. September 2022)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Kann es denn wohl sein , das die Schraube im Laufe der Zeit Abrieb hat ? Ich kann es mir kaum vorstellen


Natürlich.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (5. September 2022)

Oh mann. ich hab aber auch ne sahne . canyon reagierte erst prompt und bot mir viele verschiedene falsche sachen an und nun , wo ich nur nach den schrauben fange , kommt keine antwort mehr.
ich befürchte, dass die kiste bis nächsten samstag nicht einsatzbereit wird


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (5. September 2022)

hat zufällig noch jemand so n Kit mit den gekonterten schrauben zuhause rumliegen ?


----------



## 19flo09 (5. September 2022)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> hat zufällig noch jemand so n Kit mit den gekonterten schrauben zuhause rumliegen ?


was genau brauchst du denn jetzt?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. September 2022)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> hat zufällig noch jemand so n Kit mit den gekonterten schrauben zuhause rumliegen ?


Ich hab noch zwei Schrauben zuhause…bin aber in Sölden🫣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ezekiel-85 (5. September 2022)

Ärgerlich 
Aber dir viel Spaß in Sölden


----------



## timothekid (24. September 2022)

Kurze Frage: Weiß jemand spontan ob die 30% sag am Dämpfer auch 30% Federweg entsprechen?

Vg


----------



## CoilRocks (24. September 2022)

Sehr unwahrscheinlich, da kein Hinterbau eine lineare Kennlinie hat, d.h. das Übersetzungsverhältnis zwischen dem tatsächlichen Federweg an der Hinterachse zum Hub des Dämpfers ändert sich entlang des Federwegs - und das meist in eine Richtung. Schau doch mal, ob Du in irgendeinem Test die Kennlinie findest, dann kannst Du es dort ablesen. Pinkbike ist dafür oft keine schlechte Adresse...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. September 2022)

Is doch Quatsch. Der Dämpfer hat 70mm Hub, der Hinterbau generiert 180mm Federweg. 
Damit wäre ja alles gesagt. 
Das Übersetzungsverhältnis liegt etwa bei 2,5-2,6 über den ganzen Federweg gesehen.


----------



## timothekid (24. September 2022)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Is doch Quatsch. Der Dämpfer hat 70mm Hub, der Hinterbau generiert 180mm Federweg.
> Damit wäre ja alles gesagt.
> Das Übersetzungsverhältnis liegt etwa bei 2,5-2,6 über den ganzen Federweg gesehen.


Ja das ist klar...hab mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt. 
Wenn der dämpfer bei 30% steht hab ich dann im FW über, unter oder ähnlich viel sag? 
Weil das Torque hat ja diese 3 Stufen die es durchläuft. Erst soft dann etwas mehr support und später progressiv.  
Also wird der "Hebel" anders angesteuert.


Versteht mich jemand? 😅


----------



## CoilRocks (24. September 2022)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Is doch Quatsch. Der Dämpfer hat 70mm Hub, der Hinterbau generiert 180mm Federweg.
> Damit wäre ja alles gesagt.


Offensichtlich nicht. Wir werden vermutlich hier keine Freunde mehr.

@timothekid, vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter:








						First Ride: 2018 Canyon Torque | BIKE Magazine
					

Soon after launching U.S. sales, Canyon has launched a few new models. First the aggressive-trail-oriented Spectral, now the just-plain-aggressive Torque.




					www.bikemag.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. September 2022)

timothekid schrieb:


> Ja das ist klar...hab mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt.
> Wenn der dämpfer bei 30% steht hab ich dann im FW über, unter oder ähnlich viel sag?
> Weil das Torque hat ja diese 3 Stufen die es durchläuft. Erst soft dann etwas mehr support und später progressiv.
> Also wird der "Hebel" anders angesteuert.
> ...


Dieser Triple Phase Support oder wie auch immer das heißen mag is mehr oder weniger Marketing. 
Das softe Ansprechverhalten wird durch große Negativkammern generiert, Midstrokesupport über den Druck in beiden Luftkammern und die Endprogression über Volumenspacer in der Positivkammer. 
Heißt für dich, du kannst mit etwas Engagement, Zeit und dem richtigen Dämpfer den Hinterbau so anpassen wie du willst. 
30% Sag funktioniert im Torque, zumindest mit dem X2, nicht. Alles über 25% is definitiv zu linear. 

Zu deiner eigentlichen Frage, glaube ich,😆…je mehr Sag du einstellst desto weniger positiver (softer) Federweg bleibt übrig.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. September 2022)

CoilRocks schrieb:


> Offensichtlich nicht. Wir werden vermutlich hier keine Freunde mehr.
> 
> @timothekid, vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter:
> 
> ...


Ich suche hier auch keine Freunde😉
Bin das Bike selbst jahrelang gefahren und muß mir im Netz keine Tests suchen.


----------

